# Post pics of your Givenchy Antigona .. Everything about Antigona !



## hannahchloe

Hi all Antigona lovers.. Thought I will start a thread on everything Antigona !

I can't get enough of Antigona ! How about you ?!

Lets see you and your anti in action or anything you have to say about it 

Here's a pic of me in the lift with my black Medium pebbled calf in Gunmetal HW.

Sorry it's such a bad shot


----------



## GivenchyLuc

I agree...the Antigona is such a beautiful bag...I have had mine for a year now.  She is as beautiful as the day I got her.  I heard so many say that the structure would soften...not mine!  Love the bag and I am thinking of getting another.  (I have red and I may just need a black or gray).


----------



## hannahchloe

I agree...the Antigona is such a beautiful bag...I have had mine for a year now. She is as beautiful as the day I got her. I heard so many say that the structure would soften...not mine! Love the bag and I am thinking of getting another. (I have red and I may just need a black or gray).

Hi Givenchyluc

Which Anti did you get ?! Small or Medium ?! Which leather is that ?!

I hope that my anti will not loose it's structured look. I don't put too much in the bag to avoid the sagging. 

Since its such a big bag, one has the tendency to stuff it ! Haha

Black or grey would be a very nice addition. Please post your new baby when you acquire it


----------



## tracybeloved

My brand new mini antigona in Fushia!


----------



## hrhsunshine

tracybeloved said:


> My brand new mini antigona in Fushia!



Super cute! Like candy! Pls share modshots when u can.


----------



## hrhsunshine

This thread is a great idea! Antigona is my all time favorite Givenchy bag.  

I have not had any of mine long enough to see the slouch.  However, if you see celeb shots of Miranda Kerr and Nicole Richie, you will see the softening.  I rotate my bags quite a bit, although I have used my Bottle Green Ant endlessly this winter.  No softening yet! 

I have had medium and small Ants.  I have gone through several Ants.  Don't have all that you see.  Currently have my medium Bottle Green Ant, small Night Blue Ant, and small Bright Blue Ant. All goatskin with shw.

Here are shots of me with medium Ants 
(I am 5-4 for reference)


----------



## hrhsunshine

Here are shots with my small Ants. I only have the current season Bright Blue.
Even found a comparison shot from last year. Small Ant vs Medium Gale


----------



## hrhsunshine

Medium Antigona vs Small Antigona Comparison Shot
(on 5'4" frame)


----------



## tracybeloved

hrhsunshine said:


> Medium Antigona vs Small Antigona Comparison Shot
> (on 5'4" frame)


I prefer the small on u! Sure I hope to get some mod shots soon


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi hrhsunshine

I can see why you love the ants so much.. You look great with the ants !

The shot of you with Gale and Ant.. Ant wins hands down !

Do you not like calf leather for the Ant ?

Love to read your comments on the Ant 

When I bought my pandora.. I didn't think very much of the Ant until I saw someone carrying it and it was like 'Wow' !

The Ant surely looks a lot more when carried !


----------



## hannahchloe

Both Small & Medium looks great on you.

I find the small to be very feminine and dainty whereas the medium to be chic and cool. More edgy.


----------



## hrhsunshine

hannahchloe said:


> Both Small & Medium looks great on you.
> 
> I find the small to be very feminine and dainty whereas the medium to be chic and cool. More edgy.



I prefer a grain or texture on my leather on my bags.  Just a preference. That is exactly how the two sizes feel to me. That is why I have to have both in my family.

Ant is it for me but I do love how the gale is smooshy, less worry about wear, and I can take it traveling. No way would I travel with my Ants. Like one a plane...tuck under the seat in front of you? NOT!


----------



## Silversun

tracybeloved said:


> My brand new mini antigona in Fushia!


Sooo cute! And I love Mytheresa packaging, their plastic envelopes with the art on them are so nice. 

Here's my small green croc stamp. I can't help but LOL at the sad floppy BV in the background. Too many green bags, not enough sense.


----------



## PurseACold

Silversun said:


> Sooo cute! And I love Mytheresa packaging, their plastic envelopes with the art on them are so nice.
> 
> Here's my small green croc stamp. I can't help but LOL at the sad floppy BV in the background. Too many green bags, not enough sense.


What a rich luxe bag! Looks great on you!


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Medium Antigona vs Small Antigona Comparison Shot
> (on 5'4" frame)


Love all these shots! You are the Ant goddess


----------



## tracybeloved

First time out with antigona mini fuchsia!


----------



## tracybeloved

Some pictures outside!


----------



## tracybeloved

Mod shot


----------



## Silversun

tracybeloved said:


> Some pictures outside!



Looks so cute on you! Love the matching cardigan.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Silversun said:


> Here's my small green croc stamp. I can't help but LOL at the sad floppy BV in the background. Too many green bags, not enough sense.



Wow, u have a super rare bird! Stunning!!



PurseACold said:


> Love all these shots! You are the Ant goddess



Lol! Serious Ant fetish, man! I cannot get enough of this style.



tracybeloved said:


> Some pictures outside!



The mini looks so perfect on u. Soooo cute!


----------



## bethanycrt

my first ever reveal...my small night blue antigona


----------



## hrhsunshine

bethanycrt said:


> my first ever reveal...my small night blue antigona



Bag Twins!!   Congratulations on your beautiful Ant and you first ever reveal!


----------



## jellenp32

So pretty. Congrats on a great blue


----------



## tm3

Love that deep shade of blue!


----------



## GivenchyLuc

hannahchloe said:


> I agree...the Antigona is such a beautiful bag...I have had mine for a year now. She is as beautiful as the day I got her. I heard so many say that the structure would soften...not mine! Love the bag and I am thinking of getting another. (I have red and I may just need a black or gray).
> 
> Hi Givenchyluc
> 
> Which Anti did you get ?! Small or Medium ?! Which leather is that ?!
> 
> I hope that my anti will not loose it's structured look. I don't put too much in the bag to avoid the sagging.
> 
> Since its such a big bag, one has the tendency to stuff it ! Haha
> 
> Black or grey would be a very nice addition. Please post your new baby when you acquire it


I have the red croc stamped....


----------



## GivenchyLuc

GivenchyLuc said:


> I have the red croc stamped....


Medium


----------



## GivenchyLuc

hrhsunshine said:


> Medium Antigona vs Small Antigona Comparison Shot
> (on 5'4" frame)


You are the perfect height to pull off either size.  At 5 8 I feel like the small is just too small for me.   You have such a collection.  Do you only purchase Givenchy?  I have a few other designers but more Givenchy and Chanel than anything else.


----------



## hrhsunshine

GivenchyLuc said:


> You are the perfect height to pull off either size.  At 5 8 I feel like the small is just too small for me.   You have such a collection.  Do you only purchase Givenchy?  I have a few other designers but more Givenchy and Chanel than anything else.



Could I have your legs?  I always wanted to be 5'7" or 5'8".   At your height, the small does start looking too small.  Oh, the problems you endure... 

I have let go of many but right now I have 8 Gbags (one is the clutch).  I have more Gbags than any other designer.  3 Ants, 2 Gales, 2 Pandas, & 1 EC.  My addiction started with Balenciaga.  After buying and selling way too many Bals, I have 3 gems left with me.  I may actually be close to done.  I am not as thrilled anymore when I go to the bag sections at the stores.  I have seen all the styles. New colors are fun to see with each new season but I have already been collecting all the colors and styles I want and need.  I want one more medium Ant soon.  I am also considering a Luc.  Not sure about the Luc as it would serve the same as Ant and I LOVE LOVE LOOOOOOVE the Ant.


----------



## Muffinslayer

bethanycrt said:


> my first ever reveal...my small night blue antigona




Well done! Beautiful color!


----------



## Muffinslayer

Silversun said:


> Sooo cute! And I love Mytheresa packaging, their plastic envelopes with the art on them are so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my small green croc stamp. I can't help but LOL at the sad floppy BV in the background. Too many green bags, not enough sense.




What a luxe croc beauty! Completes your outfit!


----------



## Muffinslayer

tracybeloved said:


> My brand new mini antigona in Fushia!




The perfect candylicious spring/summer bag!


----------



## Lena186

Great thread! I love Ants too, and it is seriously one of the best bags out there although the price is so reasonable and I believe it deserves to be more expensive than Prada and Dolce&Gabbana classics


----------



## Muffinslayer

hannahchloe said:


> Hi all Antigona lovers.. Thought I will start a thread on everything Antigona !
> 
> I can't get enough of Antigona ! How about you ?!
> 
> Lets see you and your anti in action or anything you have to say about it
> 
> Here's a pic of me in the lift with my black Medium pebbled calf in Gunmetal HW.
> 
> Sorry it's such a bad shot
> View attachment 2583782




It's a great shot. The gunmetal hardware and polished pebbled calf toughens your outfit in a very good way. Adds a bit of an edge.


----------



## Muffinslayer

hrhsunshine said:


> This thread is a great idea! Antigona is my all time favorite Givenchy bag.
> 
> I have not had any of mine long enough to see the slouch.  However, if you see celeb shots of Miranda Kerr and Nicole Richie, you will see the softening.  I rotate my bags quite a bit, although I have used my Bottle Green Ant endlessly this winter.  No softening yet!
> 
> I have had medium and small Ants.  I have gone through several Ants.  Don't have all that you see.  Currently have my medium Bottle Green Ant, small Night Blue Ant, and small Bright Blue Ant. All goatskin with shw.
> 
> Here are shots of me with medium Ants
> (I am 5-4 for reference)




The Ants look great on you, hrhsunshine! Bottle green, Night blue and Bright blue..such gorgeous hues. I am now convinced that these are the new "neutral."


----------



## GivenchyLuc

hrhsunshine said:


> Could I have your legs?  I always wanted to be 5'7" or 5'8".   At your height, the small does start looking too small.  Oh, the problems you endure...
> 
> I have let go of many but right now I have 8 Gbags (one is the clutch).  I have more Gbags than any other designer.  3 Ants, 2 Gales, 2 Pandas, & 1 EC.  My addiction started with Balenciaga.  After buying and selling way too many Bals, I have 3 gems left with me.  I may actually be close to done.  I am not as thrilled anymore when I go to the bag sections at the stores.  I have seen all the styles. New colors are fun to see with each new season but I have already been collecting all the colors and styles I want and need.  I want one more medium Ant soon.  I am also considering a Luc.  Not sure about the Luc as it would serve the same as Ant and I LOVE LOVE LOOOOOOVE the Ant.


You may want to add a Luc...I have one, and while it is similar to the Ant it is pretty great!


----------



## hrhsunshine

GivenchyLuc said:


> You may want to add a Luc...I have one, and while it is similar to the Ant it is pretty great!



It is a definite possibility.  Nice way to diversify the family a little bit.


----------



## hannahchloe

Muffinslayer said:


> It's a great shot. The gunmetal hardware and polished pebbled calf toughens your outfit in a very good way. Adds a bit of an edge.


Thank you Muffinslayer for your kind comments 

Yes.. I totally agree with you ! This ant with the gunmetal HW surely do have the edginess element !

I was deciding between small and medium as both sizes work for me as I'm not very tall - 5"2

The small looks very feminine and sweet whereas the medium was cool, chic and edgy 

My husband says that the bag is too big for me  

Do you think so ?!


----------



## Thandie

bethanycrt said:


> my first ever reveal...my small night blue antigona



Hello, this is my first time in the Givenchy forum.

Love all your Antigona's. It's a super gorgeous bag and I hope to get one someday soon.

What material is the bag I've quoted made of? 

Goatskin or pebbled leather?


----------



## Muffinslayer

hannahchloe said:


> Thank you Muffinslayer for your kind comments
> 
> Yes.. I totally agree with you ! This ant with the gunmetal HW surely do have the edginess element !
> 
> I was deciding between small and medium as both sizes work for me as I'm not very tall - 5"2
> 
> The small looks very feminine and sweet whereas the medium was cool, chic and edgy
> 
> My husband says that the bag is too big for me
> 
> Do you think so ?!




But I think the medium size looks fabulous on you, hannahchloe! You pull off the entire look with the medium Ant so well. I've always believed that the Ant is meant to be more of a structured chic/cool/edgy bag (in line with brand's overall aesthetic) as opposed to being a dainty kind of bag. It looks perfect in the medium size.


----------



## rockstarmish

hrhsunshine said:


> Here are shots with my small Ants. I only have the current season Bright Blue.
> Even found a comparison shot from last year. Small Ant vs Medium Gale


Wow! You look fabulous! Especially with your outfit in the last photo! Just perfect!


----------



## bethanycrt

Thandie said:


> Hello, this is my first time in the Givenchy forum.
> 
> Love all your Antigona's. It's a super gorgeous bag and I hope to get one someday soon.
> 
> What material is the bag I've quoted made of?
> 
> Goatskin or pebbled leather?


Hi.  Its goat skin


----------



## hannahchloe

Muffinslayer said:


> But I think the medium size looks fabulous on you, hannahchloe! You pull off the entire look with the medium Ant so well. I've always believed that the Ant is meant to be more of a structured chic/cool/edgy bag (in line with brand's overall aesthetic) as opposed to being a dainty kind of bag. It looks perfect in the medium size.


Thank you Muffinslayer for your assurance  

Now I feel much better cos was actually wondering did I get a size too big !

Here's another mod shot


----------



## hannahchloe




----------



## hrhsunshine

hannahchloe said:


> Thank you Muffinslayer for your assurance
> 
> Now I feel much better cos was actually wondering did I get a size too big !
> 
> Here's another mod shot
> 
> View attachment 2590391




I think the medium looks great on you too.  Medium is a big bag but it doesn't have to overwhelm your frame.  Depends on how you carry yourself and how you style yourself.  Yes, on some really petite people, it can be just too big.  However, the entire look in your photo makes the bag work really well.


----------



## hannahchloe

A question .. By carrying the ant this way.. Does it cause the bag to loose its structured shape as well as the sides caving in ?!


----------



## hannahchloe

hrhsunshine said:


> I think the medium looks great on you too.  Medium is a big bag but it doesn't have to overwhelm your frame.  Depends on how you carry yourself and how you style yourself.  Yes, on some really petite people, it can be just too big.  However, the entire look in your photo makes the bag work really well.


Thank you hrhsunshine for your assurance too 

I was kind of worried and not very happy when my husband commented that it looks big !

Thank you all for your support and assurance 

The Ant is really a great bag.. I'm trying to get use to the weight ! I've been using the pepe medium pandora. Love that bag too


----------



## hrhsunshine

hannahchloe said:


> View attachment 2590398
> 
> 
> A question .. By carrying the ant this way.. Does it cause the bag to loose its structured shape as well as the sides caving in ?!




I carry mine like that alot.  Mine has not budged. Still super solid.  I see the photos of celeb's bags that just collapse and I wonder how??  I keep squeezing my bag to feel if it is losing its structure and it feels solid.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Muffinslayer said:


> The Ants look great on you, hrhsunshine! Bottle green, Night blue and Bright blue..such gorgeous hues. I am now convinced that these are the new "neutral."



I agree.  Nice change from brown and black.  I find that alot of times, a black bag doesn't show the lovely details of a bag as well as colors may b/c it is just so dark.



rockstarmish said:


> Wow! You look fabulous! Especially with your outfit in the last photo! Just perfect!



Thank you! It was a mom's night out so had to dress up to have fun with my gal pals.


----------



## Lena186

hannahchloe said:


> View attachment 2590398
> 
> 
> A question .. By carrying the ant this way.. Does it cause the bag to loose its structured shape as well as the sides caving in ?!



It depends on the leather, my shiny Black Ant Didn't loose its shape at all. Yet I have another beige Ant that has lost its shape but only when It's not closed,but it still looks new. Not sure what leather it was made of. I have to read the tag. Yet the sides does not cave in


----------



## hannahchloe

hrhsunshine said:


> I carry mine like that alot.  Mine has not budged. Still super solid.  I see the photos of celeb's bags that just collapse and I wonder how??  I keep squeezing my bag to feel if it is losing its structure and it feels solid.


I really hope mine would be like yours ! I don't want mine looking like those celebrities !

I know what you mean ! Don't know how they use it !

After seeing those slouchy ants.. I have been carrying it by the handle and not by the sling cos I was afraid it will cave in the sides.. And at times, the bag is so heavy and my arms are tired !

Good to know that it's ok to carry by the sling !

Any ant owners with pebbled calf leather and gunmetal HW like mine like to comment on how the bag is holding up for you ?!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lena186 said:


> It depends on the leather, my shiny Black Ant Didn't loose its shape at all. Yet I have another beige Ant that has lost its shape but only when It's not closed,but it still looks new. Not sure what leather it was made of. I have to read the tag. Yet the sides does not cave in





hannahchloe said:


> I really hope mine would be like yours ! I don't want mine looking like those celebrities !
> 
> I know what you mean ! Don't know how they use it !



I think the shiny leather bags are made of calfskin and Hannahchloe, I am sure yours is calfskin too.  Mine is the goatskin and really it is the goatskin or the older bags that I have seen collapse.  Have no clue what the celebs do, but I guess you wear bags differently when a $2400 bag is a tiny drop in the bucket, right?  I noticed in one or two shots that Rosie Huntington Whiteley's bag started to slouch on the sides.  Miraculously, it doesn't do that anymore.  Did she just get a new Ant when the slouching happened? Who knows, but she can easily afford to just replace them.


----------



## hannahchloe

hrhsunshine said:


> I think the shiny leather bags are made of calfskin and Hannahchloe, I am sure yours is calfskin too.  Mine is the goatskin and really it is the goatskin or the older bags that I have seen collapse.  Have no clue what the celebs do, but I guess you wear bags differently when a $2400 bag is a tiny drop in the bucket, right?  I noticed in one or two shots that Rosie Huntington Whiteley's bag started to slouch on the sides.  Miraculously, it doesn't do that anymore.  Did she just get a new Ant when the slouching happened? Who knows, but she can easily afford to just replace them.


Yes.. Mine is calfskin leather. 

You are absolutely right about the celabs.. I would throw my bags around or carry my dog in it if I have that kind of $ LOL 

Yes.. I have heard that the older bags and goatskin tend to slouch after use. 

Really happy to 'know' you hrhsunshine


----------



## Thandie

bethanycrt said:


> Hi.  Its goat skin



Thanks. It's a beautiful bag


----------



## hrhsunshine

hannahchloe said:


> Yes.. Mine is calfskin leather.
> 
> You are absolutely right about the celabs.. I would throw my bags around or carry my dog in it if I have that kind of $ LOL
> 
> Yes.. I have heard that the older bags and goatskin tend to slouch after use.
> 
> Really happy to 'know' you hrhsunshine



Lol! Maybe we will win the lottery and get to try that! 
Definitely happy to have you as an Antigona sister!


----------



## Lena186

hrhsunshine said:


> I think the shiny leather bags are made of calfskin and Hannahchloe, I am sure yours is calfskin too.  Mine is the goatskin and really it is the goatskin or the older bags that I have seen collapse.  Have no clue what the celebs do, but I guess you wear bags differently when a $2400 bag is a tiny drop in the bucket, right?  I noticed in one or two shots that Rosie Huntington Whiteley's bag started to slouch on the sides.  Miraculously, it doesn't do that anymore.  Did she just get a new Ant when the slouching happened? Who knows, but she can easily afford to just replace them.



I've just checked the tag of my beige bag,it says calf as well. But IMO Givenchy makes classic bags with great quality.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lena186 said:


> I've just checked the tag of my beige bag,it says calf as well. But IMO Givenchy makes classic bags with great quality.



I agree!  So far, I have noticed fewer posts about quality issues than what I have seen with other brands.


----------



## Muffinslayer

hannahchloe said:


> Thank you Muffinslayer for your assurance
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel much better cos was actually wondering did I get a size too big !
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another mod shot
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590391




Loving that shot!!  Two thumbs up!


----------



## Lylalila

This is mine, it has a very shiny finish. The shape holds up very well, it looks the same as the day I got it (about a year ago or maybe longer), I am beyond impressed with the quality at their reasonable price level, and it is so spacious that I use it as a carry on sometimes when I travel, it also protects my things from getting squished. I also have another one in calfskin, but I can see that one losing its shape a little bit if I used it the way I used this one, which is probably why I still have not taken it out, lol!


----------



## Lylalila

Sorry the photo is sideways, I am still a newbie, what did I do wrong?


----------



## littlehanoi

Have anyone seen this perfect red Antigona? I'm falling in love with it at the first sight, it's on my way to me, can't wait to share with you. Picture from mytheresa.com.


----------



## hrhsunshine

littlehanoi said:


> Have anyone seen this perfect red Antigona? I'm falling in love with it at the first sight, it's on my way to me, can't wait to share with you. Picture from mytheresa.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591990



Saw this too.  LOVE IT!  This is the Carmine red for SS2014. Many retailers are calling it "wine" or just "red".


----------



## Lena186

hrhsunshine said:


> I agree!  So far, I have noticed fewer posts about quality issues than what I have seen with other brands.



You are right, the quality is great and the price is very reasonable


----------



## Lena186

Lylalila said:


> This is mine, it has a very shiny finish. The shape holds up very well, it looks the same as the day I got it (about a year ago or maybe longer), I am beyond impressed with the quality at their reasonable price level, and it is so spacious that I use it as a carry on sometimes when I travel, it also protects my things from getting squished. I also have another one in calfskin, but I can see that one losing its shape a little bit if I used it the way I used this one, which is probably why I still have not taken it out, lol!



I have the same one and it's marvelous,quality and price wise. And just like you, my other calfskin Ant looses its shape a little bit but not in a disturbing way.


----------



## Floramonica

Lylalila said:


> This is mine, it has a very shiny finish. The shape holds up very well, it looks the same as the day I got it (about a year ago or maybe longer), I am beyond impressed with the quality at their reasonable price level, and it is so spacious that I use it as a carry on sometimes when I travel, it also protects my things from getting squished. I also have another one in calfskin, but I can see that one losing its shape a little bit if I used it the way I used this one, which is probably why I still have not taken it out, lol!




Love your bag!


----------



## pursejunkie101

The Antigona is definitely one of the classiest, most sophisticated yet versatile bag. Should be at every purse junkies top 5 bags! I highly recommend the medium shiny cowhide leather! I love mine!


----------



## Muffinslayer

littlehanoi said:


> Have anyone seen this perfect red Antigona? I'm falling in love with it at the first sight, it's on my way to me, can't wait to share with you. Picture from mytheresa.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591990




Yes, color is claret or wine red in lamb leather. Excited for you, littlehanoi!


----------



## lovelyfashionista

Love seeing all the Antigonas here. It is my fav bag from Givenchy. Does anyone know the difference between the old (last year?) and the new (current) light pink small Antigona? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

littlehanoi said:


> Have anyone seen this perfect red Antigona? I'm falling in love with it at the first sight, it's on my way to me, can't wait to share with you. Picture from mytheresa.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591990





Muffinslayer said:


> Yes, color is claret or wine red in lamb leather. Excited for you, littlehanoi!



FYI,  that is a goatskin bag. Antigonas come in calf or goat leather, none in lambskin.



lovelyfashionista said:


> Love seeing all the Antigonas here. It is my fav bag from Givenchy. Does anyone know the difference between the old (last year?) and the new (current) light pink small Antigona? Thanks in advance.



Highly doubt that the pinks are different .  Givenchy does repeat colors.


----------



## dinedine

tracybeloved said:


> Some pictures outside!




&#128525;&#128525; so cute. Now you make it adding this to my wish list!!!


----------



## FrankieP

Does anyone feel that the strap is too small on the Anti? I love mine, but I do need a strap, and this one feels too short to wear comfortably.. :wondering


----------



## hrhsunshine

FrankieP said:


> Does anyone feel that the strap is too small on the Anti? I love mine, but I do need a strap, and this one feels too short to wear comfortably.. :wondering



Many ppl do feel the small Ant strap is a bit short.  Seems they are fine with the medium Ant strap. I am 5-4 and am comfortable with both.


----------



## Lena186

FrankieP said:


> Does anyone feel that the strap is too small on the Anti? I love mine, but I do need a strap, and this one feels too short to wear comfortably.. :wondering



I agree with hrhsunshine, if you need a comfortable strap so that you can carry on your shoulder easily then medium is the size for you. As small Ants are not for everyone, strap wise


----------



## missmoimoi

Yes I just bought one. Grainy goat sugar leather small. Carmine red


----------



## littlehanoi

missmoimoi said:


> Yes I just bought one. Grainy goat sugar leather small. Carmine red



Congrats! could you please post some pics? even better with mod pics. Thanks.


----------



## Lylalila

FrankieP said:


> Does anyone feel that the strap is too small on the Anti? I love mine, but I do need a strap, and this one feels too short to wear comfortably.. :wondering




Yes, I can never wear my small one on my shoulder, it is very uncomfortable, but the medium one (which is actually very big in my opinion, why is it even "medium"? lol) sits much more comfortably on my shoulder.


----------



## Lylalila

Floramonica said:


> Love your bag!



Thank you such a great bag for its price.


----------



## Lylalila

Lena186 said:


> I have the same one and it's marvelous,quality and price wise. And just like you, my other calfskin Ant looses its shape a little bit but not in a disturbing way.



I know right? I always feel like I am paying too much for a bag (ahem, chanel), but givenchy is one of these rare bags I am actually content with their price.


----------



## pinksky777

Lylalila said:


> I know right? I always feel like I am paying too much for a bag (ahem, chanel), but givenchy is one of these rare bags I am actually content with their price.




Yea that's because Chanel is ridiculously over priced! Your just paying for the name.


----------



## sanz

bethanycrt said:


> my first ever reveal...my small night blue antigona



congrats! what a gorgeous blue!


----------



## sanz

hrhsunshine said:


> Medium Antigona vs Small Antigona Comparison Shot
> (on 5'4" frame)



hrhsunshine, you look great with all your antigonas!
I was wondering, do you find the medium size heavy?


----------



## FrankieP

Lena186 said:


> I agree with hrhsunshine, if you need a comfortable strap so that you can carry on your shoulder easily then medium is the size for you. As small Ants are not for everyone, strap wise



My Antigona is the medium size! It's still too awkward to use even for a short time, such as when I need my hands for something in particular, rather than to hang it from the strap whilst walking around. I love the bag, but it may be a deal breaker, I dunno.....


----------



## hrhsunshine

sanz said:


> hrhsunshine, you look great with all your antigonas!
> I was wondering, do you find the medium size heavy?



Thank u! I don't find the medium to be heavy most of the time. When empty, the bag itself weighs about as much as any other bag. The glitch is this bag can hold a ton of stuff. Well, a ton of stuff gets heavy. As long as I carry a moderate amount of stuff, it is totally fine.


----------



## IzzyBunny

After seeing these lovely pics, it's my next purchase FOR SURE!


----------



## doloreshaze

I love my Antigona- we're pretty much inseparable! She's (something this beautiful could never be an "it") great for work and perfect for days out. Versatile, flawless and simply beautiful!


----------



## bagloverny

doloreshaze said:


> I love my Antigona- we're pretty much inseparable! She's (something this beautiful could never be an "it") great for work and perfect for days out. Versatile, flawless and simply beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 2602561



So gorgeous!! Is this the medium or small? I just purchased a small Antigona in the smooth black leather! Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## hrhsunshine

doloreshaze said:


> I love my Antigona- we're pretty much inseparable! She's (something this beautiful could never be an "it") great for work and perfect for days out. Versatile, flawless and simply beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 2602561



Fabulous look! Love the worn boyfriends with the girlie shoes. Very polished look! U simply cannot go wrong with a black Ant!



bagloverny said:


> So gorgeous!! Is this the medium or small? I just purchased a small Antigona in the smooth black leather! Can't wait for it to arrive.



Looks like she has a medium. Congrats on ur soon to arrive gem! Pls share when u get her.


----------



## bagloverny

hrhsunshine said:


> Fabulous look! Love the worn boyfriends with the girlie shoes. Very polished look! U simply cannot go wrong with a black Ant!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she has a medium. Congrats on ur soon to arrive gem! Pls share when u get her.



Thanks hrh! I'm so excited! Will def do a revealit's coming all the way from Selfridges in Londoncan't wait!


----------



## doloreshaze

bagloverny said:


> Thanks hrh! I'm so excited! Will def do a revealit's coming all the way from Selfridges in Londoncan't wait!




Thank you both! 

This is indeed the medium. I look forward to your reveal, bagloverny


----------



## bagloverny

Just adding my brand new, small, smooth black leather Antigona! So in love


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> Just adding my brand new, small, smooth black leather Antigona! So in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608776
> View attachment 2608777



Have to congratulate u again on a stunner!


----------



## bagloverny

hrhsunshine said:


> Have to congratulate u again on a stunner!



Thanks hrhsunshine, you're so sweet


----------



## MissCS

Hello... this is my mini antigona in Fuchsia... I love this mini size very well... just nice for my daily bag... roomy... light... love it...


----------



## hrhsunshine

MissCS said:


> Hello... this is my mini antigona in Fuchsia... I love this mini size very well... just nice for my daily bag... roomy... light... love it...




She is adorable!! So is the happy blue Dior behind her. CUTE!


----------



## pursejunkie101

Wow! How cute is that mini pink antigona! Good choice!


----------



## kikay1024

My first Givenchy!!! So in love with the color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bagloverny

hrhsunshine and other Givenchy experts - what would you use to treat your smooth leather Antigonas? I read the care thread and many suggested Collonil waterstop for waterproofing. Any recommendations for treating/cleaning smooth leather or would you do it at all?

Thanks!


----------



## doloreshaze

bagloverny said:


> hrhsunshine and other Givenchy experts - what would you use to treat your smooth leather Antigonas? I read the care thread and many suggested Collonil waterstop for waterproofing. Any recommendations for treating/cleaning smooth leather or would you do it at all?
> 
> Thanks!




Yep, Collonil!


----------



## Happy Luppy

MissCS said:


> Hello... this is my mini antigona in Fuchsia... I love this mini size very well... just nice for my daily bag... roomy... light... love it...



I adore both bags


----------



## hrhsunshine

kikay1024 said:


> My first Givenchy!!! So in love with the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610980
> View attachment 2610980
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Such a cute bag! Great color for the season!



bagloverny said:


> hrhsunshine and other Givenchy experts - what would you use to treat your smooth leather Antigonas? I read the care thread and many suggested Collonil waterstop for waterproofing. Any recommendations for treating/cleaning smooth leather or would you do it at all?
> 
> Thanks!



I agree that Collonil is a great line. Test on ur leather first if you have never used a product. The bottom is a good test area.


----------



## kikay1024

Thank you hrhsunshine. This was last season's color. This year is more of a darker shade of blue.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PurseACold

kikay1024 said:


> My first Givenchy!!! So in love with the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610980
> View attachment 2610980
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.  Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## poshluxe

Does anyone know what color this is that Adrienne Bosh is carrying? I believe it's the Antigona (sorry if I'm wrong), but I've never seen this particular color. Not sure if it's the filter, or if the purple is really that rich and vibrant.


----------



## hrhsunshine

poshluxe said:


> Does anyone know what color this is that Adrienne Bosh is carrying? I believe it's the Antigona (sorry if I'm wrong), but I've never seen this particular color. Not sure if it's the filter, or if the purple is really that rich and vibrant.



Guessing it is the current season's purple.  Could be the lighting that makes it look a tad different from many of the retailer shots.


----------



## poshluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> Guessing it is the current season's purple.  Could be the lighting that makes it look a tad different from many of the retailer shots.



Thank you.


----------



## pepe_12

Hi, anyone lives in Australia? i'm going to buy designer bag worth more than AUD1000 from mytheresa.com but i heard the goods above AUD1000 will have additional tax before the goods is delivered to us. Anyone knows about this? THANKYOU so much!


----------



## Silversun

pepe_12 said:


> Hi, anyone lives in Australia? i'm going to buy designer bag worth more than AUD1000 from mytheresa.com but i heard the goods above AUD1000 will have additional tax before the goods is delivered to us. Anyone knows about this? THANKYOU so much!


Normally for importing personal goods into Oz, the buyer needs to pay import duties when the value of the item exceeds AU $1k. This is important when you're buying privately e.g. via ebay.

However, most online luxury retailers will cover import costs for you. This is the mytheresa policy which states they will cover duties and taxes for delivery to Oz, so you should not need to pay extra. You might want to contact their customer care just to make sure. 

Do take note of their return policy though, as it could be a real headache if you need to make a cross-border return.


----------



## Jujuanne

pepe_12 said:


> Hi, anyone lives in Australia? i'm going to buy designer bag worth more than AUD1000 from mytheresa.com but i heard the goods above AUD1000 will have additional tax before the goods is delivered to us. Anyone knows about this? THANKYOU so much!




I just bought an antigona last week from mytheresa.com and can confirm that there is no additional taxes charged. Happy shopping!


----------



## fade1987

I am a proud owner of an antigona... seems like many are saying smooth leather will lose it's shape easily? Anything I can do to prevent so?


----------



## PurseACold

fade1987 said:


> I am a proud owner of an antigona... seems like many are saying smooth leather will lose it's shape easily? Anything I can do to prevent so?


No, it's the opposite. Smooth leather is unlikely to lose its shape. The non-smooth leather is more likely to lose its shape over time, at least if you weigh it down with heavy contents.


----------



## hrhsunshine

fade1987 said:


> I am a proud owner of an antigona... seems like many are saying smooth leather will lose it's shape easily? Anything I can do to prevent so?



Wow! you got the taupe antique finish Ant!!!  Congrats!!!  Actually, the experience has been that the smooth keeps the shape pretty well and goatskin can tend to soften.  Pls share modshots when you can.


----------



## fade1987

I see so my ant won't become sluggish as seen in some photos? I got so paranoid after reading. I will try time post more photos have not used it yet. heh. Not easy posting using a phone. Another noob question do I need to pretreat the bag? i read some recommend but a friend told me Not to as the chemical may spoil the bag. will be using the bag to work tomorrow. will it be alright? 

This ant I got seem to be slightly pricier than the other colors.


----------



## kylecombo

Old Joe's, fave metric shirt and my new mini Antigona


----------



## PurseACold

Love both of your Antigonas!  So different and beautiful in their own ways.  The antique is striking.  And the red is so cute and eye-catching.


----------



## medievalbun

fade1987 said:


> I am a proud owner of an antigona... seems like many are saying smooth leather will lose it's shape easily? Anything I can do to prevent so?


 

Really pretty color! Can't wait to see more pics of this one in action!


----------



## pursemate

fade1987 said:


> I am a proud owner of an antigona... seems like many are saying smooth leather will lose it's shape easily? Anything I can do to prevent so?


 
Love your antigona!!  I couldn't decide between the Pandora Box or the Antigona in this color way.  I went with the Pandora Box.  Enjoy and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PurseACold

pursemate said:


> Love your antigona!!  I couldn't decide between the Pandora Box or the Antigona in this color way.  I went with the Pandora Box.  Enjoy and thanks for sharing!!


pursemate, not to hijack the Antigona thread, but which Pandora Box did you get?  I'm wearing mine (medium croc-embossed black leather) today.


----------



## pursemate

PurseACold said:


> pursemate, not to hijack the Antigona thread, but which Pandora Box did you get?  I'm wearing mine (medium croc-embossed black leather) today.


 

I actually got the Antique Taupe which is the same colorway  posted by Fade1987.  Love it!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

fade1987 said:


> I see so my ant won't become sluggish as seen in some photos? I got so paranoid after reading. I will try time post more photos have not used it yet. heh. Not easy posting using a phone. Another noob question do I need to pretreat the bag? i read some recommend but a friend told me Not to as the chemical may spoil the bag. will be using the bag to work tomorrow. will it be alright?
> 
> This ant I got seem to be slightly pricier than the other colors.



You may want to try Collonil on the bottom first to do a discrete test. I use Collonil on alot of my bags.


----------



## pursemate

Here is my Antigona...


----------



## DollyGirl

pepe_12 said:


> Hi, anyone lives in Australia? i'm going to buy designer bag worth more than AUD1000 from mytheresa.com but i heard the goods above AUD1000 will have additional tax before the goods is delivered to us. Anyone knows about this? THANKYOU so much!



You would need to pay for duty and taxes for any import items over AUD1000, approximately 15% of the total price. They would keep your parcel at customs and they will release it after the taxes has been paid.


----------



## PurseACold

pursemate said:


> Here is my Antigona...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617888



I love how the Antigona looks so different in every color and size. Gorgeous! Enjoy that and what must be a gorgeous Pandora Box too....


----------



## pursemate

PurseACold said:


> I love how the Antigona looks so different in every color and size. Gorgeous! Enjoy that and what must be a gorgeous Pandora Box too....




Thank You!


----------



## fade1987

I din see the Pandora in my color. Maybe because I took the goat skin(? the one that looks crumpled). I couldn't decide between antigona n Pandora so I ended up taking both!!


----------



## Meebah12

pursemate said:


> Here is my Antigona...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617888


I really like the color blocking!


----------



## Meebah12

kylecombo said:


> Old Joe's, fave metric shirt and my new mini Antigona
> View attachment 2617555


I like the mix of laid back and luxury


----------



## pursemate

Meebah12 said:


> I really like the color blocking!



Thanks!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Is it comfortable to wear the (small) antigona's shoulder strap? Does it slide down easily like bal city?


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursemate said:


> Here is my Antigona...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617888



Beautiful bold choice. The colors are stunning together!



Happy Luppy said:


> Is it comfortable to wear the (small) antigona's shoulder strap? Does it slide down easily like bal city?



Ants straps don't slide like Bal straps.


----------



## Happy Luppy

hrhsunshine said:


> Ants straps don't slide like Bal straps.



Thanks for the reply 
Is the small antigona heavy?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Happy Luppy said:


> Thanks for the reply
> Is the small antigona heavy?



The antigonas are not heavy by themselves.  It is once you load them up with stuff, that they get weighted.  Coming from Bals, you will pretty much find any bag to feel heavy.  So, you want to just keep that in mind.  I have 2 smalls and a medium currently.  The great thing about the strap is that they actually stay on your shoulder. So if you need your hands or you're tired of hand/arm carrying your Ant, the shoulder strap will do its job! I love carrying them and I started my bag obsession with Bal Citys (still have 3).


----------



## pursemate

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful bold choice. The colors are stunning together!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I love the contrast.


----------



## Happy Luppy

hrhsunshine said:


> The antigonas are not heavy by themselves.  It is once you load them up with stuff, that they get weighted.  Coming from Bals, you will pretty much find any bag to feel heavy.  So, you want to just keep that in mind.  I have 2 smalls and a medium currently.  The great thing about the strap is that they actually stay on your shoulder. So if you need your hands or you're tired of hand/arm carrying your Ant, the shoulder strap will do its job! I love carrying them and I started my bag obsession with Bal Citys (still have 3).



Do they weigh approximately like bal giant city or a tad bit lighter?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Happy Luppy said:


> Do they weigh approximately like bal giant city or a tad bit lighter?



I only carry RH bags so I don't know.


----------



## Happy Luppy

hrhsunshine said:


> I only carry RH bags so I don't know.



Thanks for your help! 
BTW, i love your Givenchy collection, i hope in the near future i can add an ANT to my collection as well


----------



## hrhsunshine

Happy Luppy said:


> Thanks for your help!
> BTW, i love your Givenchy collection, i hope in the near future i can add an ANT to my collection as well



Ur welcome.  I noticed the GH City in your avatar. Based on what I have heard about GH bags, you are probably fine with carrying the Ant.  Going from RH to Ant would be more of a jump in weight, I am sure.

Thank you! I am pretty much Givenchy content


----------



## fawkex

I finally join the club.. i cant believe how roomy this mini antigona until i put all my daily essentials + still can fit a small water bottle.. 

Here's mine.. Black Mini Ant


----------



## PurseACold

fawkex said:


> I finally join the club.. i cant believe how roomy this mini antigona until i put all my daily essentials + still can fit a small water bottle..
> 
> Here's mine.. Black Mini Ant


So beautiful.  I hope you'll enjoy your bag.  I'm continuously amazed by how much the bag can hold.


----------



## pinksky777

PurseACold said:


> So beautiful.  I hope you'll enjoy your bag.  I'm continuously amazed by how much the bag can hold.




Isn't it crazy how much it fits! I get compliments almost everyday on this bag  Enjoy!


----------



## hrhsunshine

fawkex said:


> I finally join the club.. i cant believe how roomy this mini antigona until i put all my daily essentials + still can fit a small water bottle..
> 
> Here's mine.. Black Mini Ant



Love it! Welcome to the club! I am not surprised by the comps on ur Ant. I have gotten more comps on my Ants than any other bag.


----------



## Icyss

My Givenchy antigona and Chanel espadrilles.&#128525;


----------



## hrhsunshine

OMG!!! LOVE the two!!!


----------



## Icyss

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG!!! LOVE the two!!!




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## berryobsessed

pepe_12 said:


> Hi, anyone lives in Australia? i'm going to buy designer bag worth more than AUD1000 from mytheresa.com but i heard the goods above AUD1000 will have additional tax before the goods is delivered to us. Anyone knows about this? THANKYOU so much!



Ooo my first post! Glad I can answer this one!
I just went through this so I can tell you that if mytheresa.com doesn't already include the customs cost for you then Australian customs will charge 5% duty and then with the duty combined to the total price they add on another 10% for GST. after that they will charge for processing fee of roughly $50. Also, if you are receiving it through DHL then they will charge $55.20 for processing and then $22 for payment deferment since they will pay customs for you first then hold your bag hostage unless you cough up. 
Sometimes it really adds up to a lot more over the actual amount for the bag if you combine the international transaction fee from your credit card company as well...


----------



## Dayzley

My Small Antigona in Aubergine with matching wallet. &#128536;&#128522;&#128525;


----------



## littlehanoi

Dayzley said:


> My Small Antigona in Aubergine with matching wallet. &#128536;&#128522;&#128525;



Beautiful! congrats


----------



## minxe

Dayzley said:


> My Small Antigona in Aubergine with matching wallet. &#128536;&#128522;&#128525;



So pretty and polished! &#128525; Congrats


----------



## Dayzley

Thank you @ minxe and littlehanoi!&#128522;


----------



## ms_j

berryobsessed said:


> Ooo my first post! Glad I can answer this one!
> I just went through this so I can tell you that if mytheresa.com doesn't already include the customs cost for you then Australian customs will charge 5% duty and then with the duty combined to the total price they add on another 10% for GST. after that they will charge for processing fee of roughly $50. Also, if you are receiving it through DHL then they will charge $55.20 for processing and then $22 for payment deferment since they will pay customs for you first then hold your bag hostage unless you cough up.
> Sometimes it really adds up to a lot more over the actual amount for the bag if you combine the international transaction fee from your credit card company as well...



gosh thanks for all this info! I'm in Australia too but haven't been game enough to purchase something so exxy for fear of these unknown charges! 
might be better to just get it from cult status since it's based in oz even though the prices are higher there are no taxes and what not


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dayzley said:


> My Small Antigona in Aubergine with matching wallet. &#128536;&#128522;&#128525;



Beautiful combo! Aubergine is one of the classiest purples I have seen and so neutral.


----------



## Dayzley

Thank you @hrhsunshine! I adore your givenchy collection. &#128536;


----------



## Jujuanne

Here's my small antigona in wine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dayzley said:


> Thank you @hrhsunshine! I adore your givenchy collection. &#128536;



Thank u very much Dayzley!



Jujuanne said:


> Here's my small antigona in wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629603



Stunning! Love the carmine / wine red!


----------



## Jujuanne

hrhsunshine said:


> Stunning! Love the carmine / wine red!




Thanks hrhsunshine! The colour is just perfect and sophisticated in my opinion; not too bright but enough for a pop of colour.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jujuanne said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine! The colour is just perfect and sophisticated in my opinion; not too bright but enough for a pop of colour.



Exactly! I am loving my carmine gale too.  Such a great color for year round too.


----------



## goyardlove

Jujuanne said:


> Here's my small antigona in wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629603


In love!!!


----------



## Rami00

fawkex said:


> I finally join the club.. i cant believe how roomy this mini antigona until i put all my daily essentials + still can fit a small water bottle..
> 
> Here's mine.. Black Mini Ant


Such a beauty. I am considering it. Do you mind showing ... What's in my bag pics? PLEASE


----------



## Rami00

Icyss said:


> View attachment 2624871
> 
> My Givenchy antigona and Chanel espadrilles.&#128525;


Love the color! Is it a mini?


----------



## Rami00

Jujuanne said:


> Here's my small antigona in wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629603


Wow!!!


----------



## minxe

Jujuanne said:


> Here's my small antigona in wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629603



Gorgeous! Do you know if this color still being sold?


----------



## pinksky777

Rami00 said:


> Such a beauty. I am considering it. Do you mind showing ... What's in my bag pics? PLEASE






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have the black mini antigona and posted this not too long ago if it helps


----------



## hrhsunshine

Wow! It definitely holds more than I expected.


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow! It definitely holds more than I expected.




Yea it really does, and there's still some room to spare!


----------



## Jujuanne

minxe said:


> Gorgeous! Do you know if this color still being sold?




Yes! I believe it's a current season colour. I bought it off mytheresa.com


----------



## Rami00

WOW it holds a lot. Thank you so much. Truly appreciated.


----------



## pinksky777

Rami00 said:


> WOW it holds a lot. Thank you so much. Truly appreciated.




It np! Hope to see some more minis soon!


----------



## minxe

Jujuanne said:


> Yes! I believe it's a current season colour. I bought it off mytheresa.com



Thank you sooooo much


----------



## TLeela

Oh god. So much to love abt the ant!  I love the way it feels, the roominess, the classy look- you can dress it up or just be casual with it. Its not too showy- it's subtle but also stands out. I can't get enough of mine. It's the perfect bag!  Thanks for the great thread, OP! It's so great to be able to enjoy each other's love!!


----------



## mschd21

hi all  im new here and wanted to seek your opinion. what do you ladies think of nicole richie and her antigona? too bulky? am thinking of getting an antigona in medium (for an early graduation present!) and im around the same height as her, was considering the small but heard it cant fit a whole lot in there and i like my bags a little roomy for all my school stuff + day travels.. what do you ladies think? :help:


----------



## DebbieC

I've just ordered my first antigona, I'm so exited for it to arrive! I managed to get the small black one from Harvey Nichols with 25% off, thought that was a bargain and I've been wanting this bag for ages now!


----------



## yellowkittie

Hello!  I am strongly considering the small Givenchy Antigona to replace a Fendi 2Jours (too big for me), but I'm so undecided on colors!  I would have loved to have the dark blue version from last year, but missed out.  

My top choices right now are the gray or bright blue.  My wardrobe colors primarily consist of gray, navy, black and white, so I think the gray would be the best bet.  But on the other hand, I would love to add a blue bag to my collection..just not sure if the bright blue is too bright.  Any suggestions for a first time Antigona (and Givenchy) buyer?  Thanks!

Gray:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...nements%3D&eItemId=prod168850094&cmCat=search

Bright Blue:

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/A...1-13L5102012430/?previewAttribute=Bright+blue


----------



## Icyss

Out & About with my Small dark blue Antigona&#128525;


----------



## Icyss

Rami00 said:


> Love the color! Is it a mini?




Hi, I just read your message today. This is a small Ant&#128144;


----------



## hrhsunshine

mschd21 said:


> hi all  im new here and wanted to seek your opinion. what do you ladies think of nicole richie and her antigona? too bulky? am thinking of getting an antigona in medium (for an early graduation present!) and im around the same height as her, was considering the small but heard it cant fit a whole lot in there and i like my bags a little roomy for all my school stuff + day travels.. what do you ladies think? :help:



I think Nicole pulls off the medium Ant quite well. Sometimes, it does look a bit big on her but most of the time, she pulls it all together very nicely. The important thing is to WEAR the bag. Don't be uncertain and let the bag overwhelm you. The medium is a fabulous bag for daily use. I use my smalls for light load days or going out.  My medium is the work horse!



yellowkittie said:


> Hello!  I am strongly considering the small Givenchy Antigona to replace a Fendi 2Jours (too big for me), but I'm so undecided on colors!  I would have loved to have the dark blue version from last year, but missed out.
> 
> My top choices right now are the gray or bright blue.  My wardrobe colors primarily consist of gray, navy, black and white, so I think the gray would be the best bet.  But on the other hand, I would love to add a blue bag to my collection..just not sure if the bright blue is too bright.  Any suggestions for a first time Antigona (and Givenchy) buyer?  Thanks!
> 
> Gray:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givenchy-Antigona-Box-Calf-Satchel-Bag-Gray/prod168850094___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FNtt%253Dgivenchy%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod168850094&cmCat=search
> 
> Bright Blue:
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/A...1-13L5102012430/?previewAttribute=Bright+blue



Wow, your closet sounds like my closet!  I LOVE LOVE LOOOOOVE my bright blue Antigona. I also have a medium gale in the same color. Bright blue works all year round and is amazingly neutral.  I love to wear it with my cool tone neutrals.  It is a fabulous way to add pop!  The great thing is the Givenchy bright blue is a PERFECT shade of blue. It is bright blue but not electric.


----------



## yellowkittie

hrhsunshine said:


> I think Nicole pulls off the medium Ant quite well. Sometimes, it does look a bit big on her but most of the time, she pulls it all together very nicely. The important thing is to WEAR the bag. Don't be uncertain and let the bag overwhelm you. The medium is a fabulous bag for daily use. I use my smalls for light load days or going out.  My medium is the work horse!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your closet sounds like my closet!  I LOVE LOVE LOOOOOVE my bright blue Antigona. I also have a medium gale in the same color. Bright blue works all year round and is amazingly neutral.  I love to wear it with my cool tone neutrals.  It is a fabulous way to add pop!  The great thing is the Givenchy bright blue is a PERFECT shade of blue. It is bright blue but not electric.


Hi hrhsunshine, I think I'm leaning towards the bright blue!   Also, I think the textured leather might be a better fit for me since I'm afraid of scratches.  But do you know if this blue color is the same as the bright blue one on Selfridges website?  It looks a bit lighter, whereas the Selfridges one is slightly darker to me (it might just be the photo, though):

http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...HI656/product.lc?isNavFromNewInPage=&navMode=


----------



## hrhsunshine

yellowkittie said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, I think I'm leaning towards the bright blue!   Also, I think the textured leather might be a better fit for me since I'm afraid of scratches.  But do you know if this blue color is the same as the bright blue one on Selfridges website?  It looks a bit lighter, whereas the Selfridges one is slightly darker to me (it might just be the photo, though):
> 
> http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...HI656/product.lc?isNavFromNewInPage=&navMode=



Yes they are the same. Lighting can really differ. They only have one blue for the SS2014 season. Retailers will call it cobalt, bright blue, or blue.  So excited about ur choice. It will most definitely add great pop to ur ensembles. I get comps on both my bright blues and I always feel happy carrying them. The color just perks u up!


----------



## mschd21

hrhsunshine said:


> I think Nicole pulls off the medium Ant quite well. Sometimes, it does look a bit big on her but most of the time, she pulls it all together very nicely. The important thing is to WEAR the bag. Don't be uncertain and let the bag overwhelm you. The medium is a fabulous bag for daily use. I use my smalls for light load days or going out.  My medium is the work horse!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your closet sounds like my closet!  I LOVE LOVE LOOOOOVE my bright blue Antigona. I also have a medium gale in the same color. Bright blue works all year round and is amazingly neutral.  I love to wear it with my cool tone neutrals.  It is a fabulous way to add pop!  The great thing is the Givenchy bright blue is a PERFECT shade of blue. It is bright blue but not electric.


thanks for your input hrhsunshine! you're right, considering im gonna be bringing alot of things in my bag daily it sounds like a good idea, im gonna OWN this bag! im waiting for summer to purchase it and i cant wait!!  btw i saw pictures of your navy blue antigona and that color looks goorrgeeouss!!


----------



## MAGJES

Dayzley said:


> My Small Antigona in Aubergine with matching wallet. &#128536;&#128522;&#128525;


What a great color!


----------



## MAGJES

pursemate said:


> Here is my Antigona...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617888



I absolutely love the colors on this one.  Yours is the medium?


----------



## pursemate

Yes, it is.  I love her!  She can be a bit heavy depending on the contents but that's ok.  I can put as much or as little as I want in her.    Hope this helps


----------



## hrhsunshine

mschd21 said:


> thanks for your input hrhsunshine! you're right, considering im gonna be bringing alot of things in my bag daily it sounds like a good idea, im gonna OWN this bag! im waiting for summer to purchase it and i cant wait!!  btw i saw pictures of your navy blue antigona and that color looks goorrgeeouss!!



You go girl! Excited to see when u get her!


----------



## dabalov

Hi there I am in love with the givenchy antigona it's my new crush bag&#128515;
I currently have a LV speedy 25bandouliere in the navy empriente and I use my prada 2274 saffiano lux in black for work. I'm 5ft 2 so wondering if the med antigona would b too big? I feel if I get the small it will b too close to my speedy 25? Any advice pls?


----------



## Icyss

dabalov said:


> Hi there I am in love with the givenchy antigona it's my new crush bag&#128515;
> 
> I currently have a LV speedy 25bandouliere in the navy empriente and I use my prada 2274 saffiano lux in black for work. I'm 5ft 2 so wondering if the med antigona would b too big? I feel if I get the small it will b too close to my speedy 25? Any advice pls?




I am 5ft flat and the small size is perfect! The medium is too big for me. Good luck & Happy shopping&#128144;


----------



## hrhsunshine

dabalov said:


> Hi there I am in love with the givenchy antigona it's my new crush bag&#128515;
> I currently have a LV speedy 25bandouliere in the navy empriente and I use my prada 2274 saffiano lux in black for work. I'm 5ft 2 so wondering if the med antigona would b too big? I feel if I get the small it will b too close to my speedy 25? Any advice pls?




You should definitely try the small as well as the medium. The small Ant will hold more than your speedy 25.  Each bag is very different in style and vibe. If you are looking for more of a "work" bag, like to carry files or books, etc to work, then I would steer you more toward a medium.  The medium may or may not seem big on you.  You're right at the height where I would be on the fence between the two sizes.  I know the medium has worked for others your height though.  Good luck!


----------



## Loveshopz7

hrhsunshine said:


> You should definitely try the small as well as the medium. The small Ant will hold more than your speedy 25.  Each bag is very different in style and vibe. If you are looking for more of a "work" bag, like to carry files or books, etc to work, then I would steer you more toward a medium.  The medium may or may not seem big on you.  You're right at the height where I would be on the fence between the two sizes.  I know the medium has worked for others your height though.  Good luck!


Do u think a medium antigona is too big for me?im 5'6"...


----------



## hrhsunshine

Loveshopz7 said:


> Do u think a medium antigona is too big for me?im 5'6"...



Oh no, ur a great height for the medium!


----------



## Takeshi

Hi everyone! Do you use silver jewellery with calfskin Ant (gold hardware) or gold with goatskin Ant (silver harware)? I'm debating between the two and most significant difference for me is the color of hardware. I usually wear silver watch but fancy more the smooth calfskin Ant. Would that combo look unpolished?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Takeshi said:


> Hi everyone! Do you use silver jewellery with calfskin Ant (gold hardware) or gold with goatskin Ant (silver harware)? I'm debating between the two and most significant difference for me is the color of hardware. I usually wear silver watch but fancy more the smooth calfskin Ant. Would that combo look unpolished?



I have often seen the two combined in one ensemble. Pick the bag you love and run with it!


----------



## Loveshopz7

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh no, ur a great height for the medium!


Thanks, i hope so too, missed the delivery today cant wait for tomorrow, cant figure out how to post pics here so i can show you what i got for a great deal...


----------



## Loveshopz7

So here she is ...kinda risky getting a white purse after my chanel beige claire, but cant help it.


----------



## Td15xx

Beautiful. So chic. Does anyone happen to know the dimensions of the small verses the medium antigona? I have been eyeing the medium but I'm not sure if it will be too large for me ? For reference I'm about 5'5. I already have an LV speedy 30 in damier ebene and I find the 30 to be a good size for me.


----------



## PurseACold

Loveshopz7 said:


> So here she is ...kinda risky getting a white purse after my chanel beige claire, but cant help it.


There's something so cheerful about a white bag.  And the red piping is so beautifully unique.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Loveshopz7 said:


> So here she is ...kinda risky getting a white purse after my chanel beige claire, but cant help it.



I agree. Stunning combo and so bold! Congrats!



Td15xx said:


> Beautiful. So chic. Does anyone happen to know the dimensions of the small verses the medium antigona? I have been eyeing the medium but I'm not sure if it will be too large for me ? For reference I'm about 5'5. I already have an LV speedy 30 in damier ebene and I find the 30 to be a good size for me.



You should be fine with med or small


----------



## Loveshopz7

Thanks, i was surprised on the size, thinking of returning or exchanging it to small but dh said just keep it and am pretty sure barneys dont carry the same color in small....am a givenchy convert from chanel, ...a couple months ago i just purchased a tangerine gale...so happy!


----------



## Kdiane

To all melbourne/Australian girls - where do you buy your antigonas? Xx


----------



## Xyp

bethanycrt said:


> my first ever reveal...my small night blue antigona


 

OMG i love the night blue colour!! Is night blue a hard colour to find?

I really want to buy Antigona, I love the shape but I'm 5'2 and not too sure if I should get the small or medium. I don't want medium to look like a luggage but not too keen on a small bag too. Not sure what to do!!


----------



## Kdiane

Hey girls, just wanted to find out - any girls with shiny calf antigonas... How is your leather holding up? I really want one but heard that it scratches easy..??? Not sure about spending almost $2k on a bag I have to baby?


----------



## chay

I had mine since mid-Feb and wore it everyday for 3 months - I don't see any scratch.. I'm not one to baby my bag either


----------



## mulberryos

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2630220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the black mini antigona and posted this not too long ago if it helps



looks great and perfect size for everyday!! not much smaller than a small antigona I assume.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

hrhsunshine said:


> I have often seen the two combined in one ensemble. Pick the bag you love and run with it!


I love the look of mixed metal.  One sure way to pull it off is to get a watch or large statement bracelet made do mixed metal. That will allow you to go with wY with the rest of the pieces. I am sure whTever you do will look fab!


----------



## PurseACold

chay said:


> I had mine since mid-Feb and wore it everyday for 3 months - I don't see any scratch.. I'm not one to baby my bag either


Same here (although I use mine a bit less often).


----------



## pinksky777

mulberryos said:


> looks great and perfect size for everyday!! not much smaller than a small antigona I assume.




I compared with the small and it's rlly not that much different it's crazy. I prefer the longer strap anyhow.


----------



## fancynancy1218

I am interested in purchasing the antigona in the medium size in pebbled leather. Is the interior black or begie?


----------



## fancynancy1218

Does the antigona come in large or only the small and medium?


----------



## hrhsunshine

fancynancy1218 said:


> Does the antigona come in large or only the small and medium?



The interior fabric of a Gbags depends alot on the season and then perhaps on the color.  The Antigona is available in micro/mini, small, medium, large.


----------



## honeybunch

I want to purchase the Antigona in the pearl grey, smooth leather, but I'm terrified of colour transfer from my black and blue jeans.  What do you think?


----------



## hrhsunshine

honeybunch said:


> I want to purchase the Antigona in the pearl grey, smooth leather, but I'm terrified of colour transfer from my black and blue jeans.  What do you think?



That is a valid concern. If you read my post in the care thread, you can see how I treated my anthracite grey panda to minimize color transfer and clean it if it happens. If you feel it will be such a cause of anxiety, I would suggest a darker color.


----------



## honeybunch

hrhsunshine said:


> That is a valid concern. If you read my post in the care thread, you can see how I treated my anthracite grey panda to minimize color transfer and clean it if it happens. If you feel it will be such a cause of anxiety, I would suggest a darker color.



Thank you for your reply.  I will check out your thread.  Is the smooth leather easy to clean?


----------



## hrhsunshine

honeybunch said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I will check out your thread.  Is the smooth leather easy to clean?



If you mean shiny calf when you say "smooth", I don't know since I never owned one.  However, pre-treatment has definitely helped to make cleaning my lambskin and sheepskin easier.


----------



## PinkPeonies

honeybunch said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I will check out your thread.  Is the smooth leather easy to clean?




Not sure if you mean the shiny calf leather but my small Antigona is the shiny calf in the nude/beige and I've not had issues with colour transfer or darkening anywhere. 

I've tested water on it and it just beads off. I haven't had any issues with this leather. It's such a low maintenance on such a light coloured bag which is a relief as I used to own a similar colour in lambskin on a nightingale and that was a bit of a nightmare. I was too high strung carrying that thing that it had to go and so did half my hair &#128531; (lol!)


----------



## hrhsunshine

honeybunch said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I will check out your thread.  Is the smooth leather easy to clean?





PinkPeonies said:


> Not sure if you mean the shiny calf leather but my small Antigona is the shiny calf in the nude/beige and I've not had issues with colour transfer or darkening anywhere.
> 
> I've tested water on it and it just beads off. I haven't had any issues with this leather. It's such a low maintenance on such a light coloured bag which is a relief as I used to own a similar colour in lambskin on a nightingale and that was a bit of a nightmare. I was too high strung carrying that thing that it had to go and so did half my hair &#128531; (lol!)
> 
> View attachment 2670861
> 
> View attachment 2670862



Pink!!! So good to see u again. I am guessing the shiny calf is like a step away from patent in its ease of staying clean and warding off water. I would never call it water proof or resistant but the processing or glaze seems to gives it that slickery surface to be more resilient.


----------



## herdeeary

Kdiane said:


> Hey girls, just wanted to find out - any girls with shiny calf antigonas... How is your leather holding up? I really want one but heard that it scratches easy..??? Not sure about spending almost $2k on a bag I have to baby?



I had mine for almost a year and use it for work pretty often (abt 2-3 times per week) and so far my antigona is still in pristine condition. I couldnt believe it myself as the SA was against me purchasing smooth leather when I told her I intend to use it for work. She told me that it scratches easily.

Hope this help!


----------



## honeybunch

PinkPeonies said:


> Not sure if you mean the shiny calf leather but my small Antigona is the shiny calf in the nude/beige and I've not had issues with colour transfer or darkening anywhere.
> 
> I've tested water on it and it just beads off. I haven't had any issues with this leather. It's such a low maintenance on such a light coloured bag which is a relief as I used to own a similar colour in lambskin on a nightingale and that was a bit of a nightmare. I was too high strung carrying that thing that it had to go and so did half my hair &#128531; (lol!)
> 
> View attachment 2670861
> 
> View attachment 2670862



Hi, yes it's the shiny calf! Do you wear yours with dark coloured jeans?


----------



## PinkPeonies

hrhsunshine said:


> Pink!!! So good to see u again. I am guessing the shiny calf is like a step away from patent in its ease of staying clean and warding off water. I would never call it water proof or resistant but the processing or glaze seems to gives it that slickery surface to be more resilient.




I know, I've been MIA, sometimes lurking. I needed to be away from temptation. Everytime I'm active here I lust for more things I don't really need. But sometime I sneak in and just peek at people's newbies which I love seeing. 

Shiny calf is a step away from patent. I'm very surprised at how resilient it is. While I don't use the bag often, I've used it enough to warrant wear and scratches. As I usually carry it at the crook of my arm and even though it's a small, it still has the boxy bulky feel when you're out and about. I've definitely bumped into people and grazed it over racks of clothing (yes I'm referring to shipping). 

I inspect all my bags before they go back in their dustbag cos I'm insane and I like to know if something has happened to it during the day and with this one there's been no issue. 

Not sure why an SA would be against this and think it scratches easily. You can tell by just looking at a leather weather how it will wear over time and how resistant it is to wear.


----------



## PinkPeonies

honeybunch said:


> Hi, yes it's the shiny calf! Do you wear yours with dark coloured jeans?




Sorry didn't know how to multi quote. 

Yes I've worn mine with dark coloured jeans and have no issue. It's a pair of jeans I've washed a few times though so I don't know if the colour would still run. 

To be honest this was the bag I tested a lot on. It came with a square piece of leather off cut. I tested cleaning products on it and it was evident it didn't need it. Nothing was sticking on.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PinkPeonies said:


> I know, I've been MIA, sometimes lurking. I needed to be away from temptation. Everytime I'm active here I lust for more things I don't really need. But sometime I sneak in and just peek at people's newbies which I love seeing.
> 
> Shiny calf is a step away from patent. I'm very surprised at how resilient it is. While I don't use the bag often, I've used it enough to warrant wear and scratches. As I usually carry it at the crook of my arm and even though it's a small, it still has the boxy bulky feel when you're out and about. I've definitely bumped into people and grazed it over racks of clothing (yes I'm referring to shipping).
> 
> I inspect all my bags before they go back in their dustbag cos I'm insane and I like to know if something has happened to it during the day and with this one there's been no issue.
> 
> Not sure why an SA would be against this and think it scratches easily. You can tell by just looking at a leather weather how it will wear over time and how resistant it is to wear.



You don't sound crazy to me, girl. I inspect my bags all the time. These are not just bags to us. They are treasures.


----------



## PinkPeonies

hrhsunshine said:


> You don't sound crazy to me, girl. I inspect my bags all the time. These are not just bags to us. They are treasures.




Haha agreed!


----------



## Deborah105

I just got back from Vegas with my birthday/anniversary gift. My daughters, husband, and future son-in-law went to Givenchy at the Wynn and had the most fabulous time picking out what my girls have taken to calling "Auntie Tigona."

The entire experience was so sweet and lovely. The grotto out the back of the store (which is exclusive to Givenchy and their clients) was relaxing and gorgeous. What a great experience and just look at my bag! I've been craving and lusting for this bag for the longest time. I am so happy!


----------



## Loveshopz7

So the shiny calf is more durable and scratch resistant than the sugar goatskin leather?


----------



## PinkPeonies

Deborah105 said:


> I just got back from Vegas with my birthday/anniversary gift. My daughters, husband, and future son-in-law went to Givenchy at the Wynn and had the most fabulous time picking out what my girls have taken to calling "Auntie Tigona."
> 
> The entire experience was so sweet and lovely. The grotto out the back of the store (which is exclusive to Givenchy and their clients) was relaxing and gorgeous. What a great experience and just look at my bag! I've been craving and lusting for this bag for the longest time. I am so happy!




Congrats! She is a beauty!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Deborah105 said:


> I just got back from Vegas with my birthday/anniversary gift. My daughters, husband, and future son-in-law went to Givenchy at the Wynn and had the most fabulous time picking out what my girls have taken to calling "Auntie Tigona."
> 
> The entire experience was so sweet and lovely. The grotto out the back of the store (which is exclusive to Givenchy and their clients) was relaxing and gorgeous. What a great experience and just look at my bag! I've been craving and lusting for this bag for the longest time. I am so happy!



Love the bag AND her name! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## PurseACold

Deborah105 said:


> I just got back from Vegas with my birthday/anniversary gift. My daughters, husband, and future son-in-law went to Givenchy at the Wynn and had the most fabulous time picking out what my girls have taken to calling "Auntie Tigona."
> 
> The entire experience was so sweet and lovely. The grotto out the back of the store (which is exclusive to Givenchy and their clients) was relaxing and gorgeous. What a great experience and just look at my bag! I've been craving and lusting for this bag for the longest time. I am so happy!


Great gift.  I love your new Auntie :lolots:


----------



## CaliChic

Can anyone tell me if this is a med or lrg antigona? Thanks.

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...Antigona-Handbag/1000021401?colorId=NS1003537


----------



## anonymoose410

CaliChic said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a med or lrg antigona? Thanks.
> 
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...Antigona-Handbag/1000021401?colorId=NS1003537




It looks like a medium to me


----------



## CaliChic

anonymoose410 said:


> It looks like a medium to me




Thanks!


----------



## Loveshopz7

CaliChic said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a med or lrg antigona? Thanks.
> 
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...Antigona-Handbag/1000021401?colorId=NS1003537


Theres givenchy ant in tjmaxx?sorry just saw the link but wasnt able to view it, just wondering?


----------



## oxygen.

I'm looking to purchase a small Antigona, and prefer the smooth calfskin. My SA only has goatskin available and also told me that there were many complaints about calfskin scratching, but that's contrary to what I've been reading on tpf. I wonder why this seems to be a recurring thing with SAs =S


----------



## Kdiane

oxygen. said:


> I'm looking to purchase a small Antigona, and prefer the smooth calfskin. My SA only has goatskin available and also told me that there were many complaints about calfskin scratching, but that's contrary to what I've been reading on tpf. I wonder why this seems to be a recurring thing with SAs =S


Yeah I've been wondering the same thing!!


----------



## Kdiane

chay said:


> I had mine since mid-Feb and wore it everyday for 3 months - I don't see any scratch.. I'm not one to baby my bag either


Really? Do you have the shiny/smooth calfskin leather? I really want this bag, it's just annoying to hear some people say that it's super delicate! But good to know, thank you!


----------



## Kdiane

herdeeary said:


> I had mine for almost a year and use it for work pretty often (abt 2-3 times per week) and so far my antigona is still in pristine condition. I couldnt believe it myself as the SA was against me purchasing smooth leather when I told her I intend to use it for work. She told me that it scratches easily.
> 
> Hope this help!


Thank you! This does help! Wow I wonder why they keep saying that! I've heard such good things so far from people who actually OWN this bag! 

Can I ask - do you baby your bag a lot? I'm totally jealous! I really want that bag, just too scared to go through with the purchase without getting thoughts on how scratchable it actually is from experience...  xxx


----------



## mahalagirl

Hi everyone, 
Need advice on which antigona I should get as my second one. I have a small black goatskin and looking for a medium size. So many pretty colors to choose from (below I attached the ones I like......, sorry pictures are taken from various websites), I am confused which one to buy....... Thanks....


----------



## randr21

mahalagirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> Need advice on which antigona I should get as my second one. I have a small black goatskin and looking for a medium size. So many pretty colors to choose from (below I attached the ones I like......, sorry pictures are taken from various websites), I am confused which one to buy....... Thanks....



My vote is for the grey. The lighter color balances a larger bag, and its great color for warm or cold seasons.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

mahalagirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need advice on which antigona I should get as my second one. I have a small black goatskin and looking for a medium size. So many pretty colors to choose from (below I attached the ones I like......, sorry pictures are taken from various websites), I am confused which one to buy....... Thanks....



Among the choice given, I would also go for the grey one due to its versatility. Good luck!


----------



## CaliChic

Loveshopz7 said:


> Theres givenchy ant in tjmaxx?sorry just saw the link but wasnt able to view it, just wondering?



Yup


----------



## Loveshopz7

CaliChic said:


> Yup


Are they authentic?i saw some thread that tjmaxx also carry Bal bags, but they are way too horrific styles lol, just be careful.


----------



## mahalagirl

Thank you all....will give it more thoughts. Still looking for the perfect medium antigona.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mahalagirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> Need advice on which antigona I should get as my second one. I have a small black goatskin and looking for a medium size. So many pretty colors to choose from (below I attached the ones I like......, sorry pictures are taken from various websites), I am confused which one to buy....... Thanks....



Since you have a classic combo already, I would lean toward a color. I have the red and it is very neutral yet a great pop and definitely wearable year round. Plus, you don't have to worry about dirtiness showing up so easily.


----------



## mahalagirl

hrhsunshine said:


> Since you have a classic combo already, I would lean toward a color. I have the red and it is very neutral yet a great pop and definitely wearable year round. Plus, you don't have to worry about dirtiness showing up so easily.


Thank you.....I will wait for a while to see which one I can't stop thinking of


----------



## hrhsunshine

mahalagirl said:


> Thank you.....I will wait for a while to see which one I can't stop thinking of



That's a good idea.  Eventually someone will cause you sleepless nights. Then you go buy her.


----------



## babesnstuds

Hey guys! I'm planning on buying a mini Antigona but haven't seen any in stores to see how big they are exactly  (also debating on a small size)

I've looked on Luisaviaroma but it looks like there's 3 different sizes for the mini? Is that right?

This one is 18cm h x 28cm w (the one I'm leaning towards)

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=


This one is 19.5cm h x 22cm w

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=

And this one is 28cm x 28cm

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=

Very confusing since I've only heard of one mini size. Thanks for all your help in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

babesnstuds said:


> Hey guys! I'm planning on buying a mini Antigona but haven't seen any in stores to see how big they are exactly  (also debating on a small size)
> 
> I've looked on Luisaviaroma but it looks like there's 3 different sizes for the mini? Is that right?
> 
> This one is 18cm h x 28cm w (the one I'm leaning towards)
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=
> 
> 
> This one is 19.5cm h x 22cm w
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=
> 
> And this one is 28cm x 28cm
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=
> 
> Very confusing since I've only heard of one mini size. Thanks for all your help in advance!



The links didn't work for me. Sometimes retailers do mess up measurements or naming a bag. The mini Antigona only comes in one size. If the measurements are in the vicinity of 8x8x5inches and the bag has the longer crossbody strap, that is the mini. Based on what other tpfrs have said about the mini Ants, this bag hold more than u would expect. Good luck!


----------



## babesnstuds

hrhsunshine said:


> The links didn't work for me. Sometimes retailers do mess up measurements or naming a bag. The mini Antigona only comes in one size. If the measurements are in the vicinity of 8x8x5inches and the bag has the longer crossbody strap, that is the mini. Based on what other tpfrs have said about the mini Ants, this bag hold more than u would expect. Good luck!




Thanks so much for clarifying!!


----------



## DebbieC

I've just got my first one, so pleased with it! Have done a separate reveal thread but here's a couple of pics. It's the small shiny calf, for reference I'm 5.4"


----------



## GivenchyLuc

hrhsunshine said:


> Since you have a classic combo already, I would lean toward a color. I have the red and it is very neutral yet a great pop and definitely wearable year round. Plus, you don't have to worry about dirtiness showing up so easily.


+1, get the red or purple...


----------



## lin1963

Hi Debbie C,
So happy saw you got your nice shinny AT, i was want this bag so bad may i know where you bought this bag? can"t decide what store i should ,need your help.


----------



## lin1963

Hi Debbie C,
Saw that you just got your shinny AT bag please tell me where i can buy this small size shinny AT bag ?
Lin


----------



## DebbieC

lin1963 said:


> Hi Debbie C,
> Saw that you just got your shinny AT bag please tell me where i can buy this small size shinny AT bag ?
> Lin




Hi Lin,

I bought this at Selfridges, not sure where you live but they have it on their website too and I'm sure they ship internationally now. Harrods also had it on line the last time I checked, but selfridges is a bit cheaper for some reason.


----------



## lin1963

Hi Debbie,
Thanks for sharing where you bought your bag, i live in USA just order the bag from Selfridges , do you know how long take to ship the bag for me ? get excited for that ,are they pack good for your bag ?Where are you from ?
Lin


----------



## DebbieC

lin1963 said:


> Hi Debbie,
> Thanks for sharing where you bought your bag, i live in USA just order the bag from Selfridges , do you know how long take to ship the bag for me ? get excited for that ,are they pack good for your bag ?Where are you from ?
> Lin




Hi Lin, 

I'm from the UK so when I've bought from them it only usually takes a couple of days, so not sure about how long to get to usa. I don't find their packing the best I've come across but its good enough to prevent damage, it's just not as prettily wrapped as other places.


----------



## Prettyvogue

Is there a croc stamped antigona coming out next season? I have heard mixed things.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Prettyvogue said:


> Is there a croc stamped antigona coming out next season? I have heard mixed things.




Have not heard or seen yet.  I do know they have REAL croc.


----------



## tm3

Here's my small antigona in yellow - a real summery bag in the perfect shade of buttery yellow. I love it!


----------



## tm3

Not sure why it wouldn't let me attach a second photo - but here she is again, this time in direct sunlight.


----------



## GivenchyLuc

tm3 said:


> Not sure why it wouldn't let me attach a second photo - but here she is again, this time in direct sunlight.


Love this happy color!


----------



## hrhsunshine

tm3 said:


> Not sure why it wouldn't let me attach a second photo - but here she is again, this time in direct sunlight.



I love a great yellow bag! Surprisingly neutral and def a fun pop. Love the shade of urs.


----------



## lin1963

GivenchyLuc said:


> Love this happy color!


Hi
Where you bought the yellow bag so pretty love it .


----------



## tm3

lin1963 said:


> Hi
> Where you bought the yellow bag so pretty love it .



I bought it from 'My Theresa' online as I couldn't find it in stores. It was a few months ago now, so I'm not sure if they still have it. I hope you find one though!


----------



## SplendidThings

Shiny Lord Givenchy Antigona!


----------



## hrhsunshine

SplendidThings said:


> Shiny Lord Givenchy Antigona!



I know so many are wanting this one. Congrats on getting her!!


----------



## PurseACold

SplendidThings said:


> Shiny Lord Givenchy Antigona!


Gorgeous classic. Congrats on snagging her!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

SplendidThings said:


> Shiny Lord Givenchy Antigona!


Is this different to normal shiny? I love it


----------



## SplendidThings

hrhsunshine said:


> I know so many are wanting this one. Congrats on getting her!!



Thank you! I've had it 2 yrs and its one of my favorite all-time bags!


----------



## SplendidThings

SplendidThings said:


> Thank you! I've had it 2 yrs and its one of my favorite all-time bags!



Gosh that's beautiful!  I  wish this was available in the larger size.


----------



## SplendidThings

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous classic. Congrats on snagging her!



Thanks so much-I do love her!


----------



## SplendidThings

moi et mes sacs said:


> Is this different to normal shiny? I love it



Thank you Hun! This one  is the Shiny Lord which is the box calf leather.


----------



## Thandie

Icyss said:


> Out & About with my Small dark blue Antigona&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632002



You've got great style!

Love the entire ensemble. Chic!


----------



## Thandie

Deborah105 said:


> I just got back from Vegas with my birthday/anniversary gift. My daughters, husband, and future son-in-law went to Givenchy at the Wynn and had the most fabulous time picking out what my girls have taken to calling "Auntie Tigona."
> 
> The entire experience was so sweet and lovely. The grotto out the back of the store (which is exclusive to Givenchy and their clients) was relaxing and gorgeous. What a great experience and just look at my bag! I've been craving and lusting for this bag for the longest time. I am so happy!



Aww.... What a sweet gesture!

And it is a lovely bag. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## LVLux

Deborah105 said:


> I just got back from Vegas with my birthday/anniversary gift. My daughters, husband, and future son-in-law went to Givenchy at the Wynn and had the most fabulous time picking out what my girls have taken to calling "Auntie Tigona."
> 
> The entire experience was so sweet and lovely. The grotto out the back of the store (which is exclusive to Givenchy and their clients) was relaxing and gorgeous. What a great experience and just look at my bag! I've been craving and lusting for this bag for the longest time. I am so happy!


Beautiful-is this the small or the medium?


----------



## Icyss

Thandie said:


> You've got great style!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the entire ensemble. Chic!




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## Deborah105

LVLux said:


> Beautiful-is this the small or the medium?




It is the medium. I'm 5'7" about a size 12. Works lovely for me!


----------



## LVLux

Deborah105 said:


> It is the medium. I'm 5'7" about a size 12. Works lovely for me!


Thank you for the information- so difficult to chose a size when I can't try them on so appreciate 
this thread!


----------



## LittleFox

Hello, 

I'm new to Givenchy, but I have now decided that the medium Antigona in black with silver hardware is going to be my next bag purchase. I've tried it on in a local store and it was perfect! I'm so excited  The only problem is that it was a bit expensive in my opinion - it was over 1 900 euros, while the same bag on the Givenchy online store and many other stores is only 1 550 euros. I'm going to Paris later this fall, and I think that the prices might be a bit lower there (correct me if I'm wrong!) or I might even order the bag online.

Is the medium Antigona in black goat with silver hardware a part of the regular line or should I be worried that I won't get it later in a couple of months? Or do you think I should get it now in the local store and pay 400 euros extra?

I've also been eyeing this bag from the fall-winter 2014 collection. Do you think the price will be much higher or around the same than the regular ones?




pic from here: http://www.givenchy.com/en/collecti...er-2014/lookbook-accessories-fall-winter-2014


----------



## Deborah105

I have an Antigona question - when I carry it on my shoulder, I seem to kinda "squish" the structure a bit if my arm falls across the bag. I'm worried about that! I try to toss it behind me, but, especially when walking with my work tote, my Antigona falls naturally under my arm.

I hope this makes sense.

Or am I worrying unnecessarily?


----------



## hrhsunshine

LittleFox said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to Givenchy, but I have now decided that the medium Antigona in black with silver hardware is going to be my next bag purchase. I've tried it on in a local store and it was perfect! I'm so excited  The only problem is that it was a bit expensive in my opinion - it was over 1 900 euros, while the same bag on the Givenchy online store and many other stores is only 1 550 euros. I'm going to Paris later this fall, and I think that the prices might be a bit lower there (correct me if I'm wrong!) or I might even order the bag online.
> 
> Is the medium Antigona in black goat with silver hardware a part of the regular line or should I be worried that I won't get it later in a couple of months? Or do you think I should get it now in the local store and pay 400 euros extra?
> 
> I've also been eyeing this bag from the fall-winter 2014 collection. Do you think the price will be much higher or around the same than the regular ones?
> 
> View attachment 2690157
> 
> 
> pic from here: http://www.givenchy.com/en/collecti...er-2014/lookbook-accessories-fall-winter-2014



The black goatskin with silver hw is a staple and you should be able to find it later.

The seasonal bags with very special coloring, texture, or details are always more expensive than just the color bags. Depending on the style, they can be a couple hundred to several hundred dollars more than the standard price.  The standard goatskin Antigona retails in the U.S. for $2435 and I have seen the style you chose retail for just under $2900. HTH.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Deborah105 said:


> I have an Antigona question - when I carry it on my shoulder, I seem to kinda "squish" the structure a bit if my arm falls across the bag. I'm worried about that! I try to toss it behind me, but, especially when walking with my work tote, my Antigona falls naturally under my arm.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.
> 
> Or am I worrying unnecessarily?



Mine does that too and I suspect it happens to most.  I have not seen mine affected by it.  Your arm squishes it vertically and more toward the middle of the bag, so I think the leather will just keep bouncing back. That is what mine does. 

I think you really only have to be concerned if and when your bag actually loses its structure.  I cannot say if all the bags will eventually lose structure. I think it really depends on how the bag is handled and how often it is worn.


----------



## SplendidThings

hrhsunshine said:


> Mine does that too and I suspect it happens to most.  I have not seen mine affected by it.  Your arm squishes it vertically and more toward the middle of the bag, so I think the leather will just keep bouncing back. That is what mine does.
> 
> I think you really only have to be concerned if and when your bag actually loses its structure.  I cannot say if all the bags will eventually lose structure. I think it really depends on how the bag is handled and how often it is worn.



I think what you are describing is very typical for this bag. I have the Shiny Lord that I posted earlier in this thread. It does "bow". So for that reason, I rarely carry it as a shoulder bag because I really don't like the way it bows and I dont like that the handles don't drop to the sides. I always imagine that my armpits look funny. It is a  beautiful bag though and I'm sure you get compliments galore like I do. So if it doesn't bother you I would not worry about it.


----------



## hannahchloe

dabalov said:


> Hi there I am in love with the givenchy antigona it's my new crush bag&#128515;
> I currently have a LV speedy 25bandouliere in the navy empriente and I use my prada 2274 saffiano lux in black for work. I'm 5ft 2 so wondering if the med antigona would b too big? I feel if I get the small it will b too close to my speedy 25? Any advice pls?


Hi.. I'm also 5ft 2 and I have the medium. Both sizes ( small & medium) works for me. But both will give you a total different feel to it.

If you like dainty and feminine feel.. Then get the small. The Medium looks edgy and cool and at the same time trendy. 

I was actually afraid that the medium will look too big on me but the advice of hrhsunshine and a couple members assured that medium looks good on me = ) You can see my pic on the very first page and first post

Let me know which one you choose in the end = )

So do try and see which bag speaks to you more = )


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi Hrhsunshine... How have you been ?! 

One question.. I have been reading the thread and I'm pretty confused now with the smooth and non smooth leather.

Am I right to say that the smooth is actually the glossy calf leather and the non smooth is the sugar grain goat leather ?!

Which of these holds the shape better ?

I have the Pebbled Calf leather... Do you know whether this one holds the shape well ? I have not dare to put anything heavy in there ! Which defeats the purpose of having a big bag ! haha

I have not seen many pebbled calf around as this is a limited edition item.

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Prettyvogue

hrhsunshine said:


> Have not heard or seen yet.  I do know they have REAL croc.



Hmm great thanks! Fingers crossed for a croc stamped one.


----------



## MJLW

Hi 
Does anyone know which season is "old pink" from?


----------



## Marmotte

MJLW said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know which season is "old pink" from?


Hi, I just got my Antigona Small in Old Pink, this is from the Fall Collection 2014


----------



## Marmotte

My brand new Antigona Small in Old Pink - Goatskin


----------



## PurseACold

Marmotte said:


> My brand new Antigona Small in Old Pink - Goatskin


Pretty and classic!  Congrats


----------



## Skinology

I am not a fan of Givenchy...until recently.
All I know about Givenchy then was that it's an old ladies' brand (because my mom love them)  and that I have their towels 

That is until I saw the Givenchy Antigona satchel with Bambi on it 
I love the their printed Antigona satchels but their shoulder strap is short and can't be adjusted?

Now I am thinking of getting their rottweiler Antigona satchel except that my nephew starts wailing whenever he sees that on my iPad.
So my next choice is the one with the two female blondes printed on it...anyone think that is too cheesy?


----------



## bluedahlia

Marmotte said:


> My brand new Antigona Small in Old Pink - Goatskin


Gorgeous Bag. I love this shade of pink.   Congrats!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Marmotte said:


> My brand new Antigona Small in Old Pink - Goatskin



So pretty!! Love it.


----------



## MJLW

Marmotte said:


> My brand new Antigona Small in Old Pink - Goatskin



Gorgeous! I ordered this bag from mytheresa but wasn't sure which collection it came from. Did yours come with any creases? My bag had some creases but they look like natural leather creases. 

Also, Does any one have tips on how to clean stains on goat skin leather?


----------



## MJLW

These are the creases





Here's a modelling pic


----------



## cas1968

DebbieC said:


> I've just got my first one, so pleased with it! Have done a separate reveal thread but here's a couple of pics. It's the small shiny calf, for reference I'm 5.4"
> 
> View attachment 2680846
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680848




I love this bag. This is the one I want. I saw it on net-a-porter and says it's the small but I am wandering if it's a mistake and it's the mini. Do you mind me asking where you got yours from


----------



## DebbieC

cas1968 said:


> I love this bag. This is the one I want. I saw it on net-a-porter and says it's the small but I am wandering if it's a mistake and it's the mini. Do you mind me asking where you got yours from




Not at all, I got it from selfridges


----------



## cas1968

DebbieC said:


> Not at all, I got it from selfridges



Thankyou. May I ask if it was a smooth transaction. I live overseas and am always a bit nervous to buy international.


----------



## DebbieC

cas1968 said:


> Thankyou. May I ask if it was a smooth transaction. I live overseas and am always a bit nervous to buy international.




I bought it in store in the end. I did buy one online but the zip was really stiff and a struggled to fully close it so I returned it. I didn't have any problems with the online process though and it arrived really quick.


----------



## cas1968

DebbieC said:


> I bought it in store in the end. I did buy one online but the zip was really stiff and a struggled to fully close it so I returned it. I didn't have any problems with the online process though and it arrived really quick.



Thanks for your help. Such a shame we have no stores in Australia that sell this bag.


----------



## celcea

I know the quality is not that great but yeah, here's my givenchy medium antigona in action


----------



## Lena186

According to my experience Givenchy makes remarkable and high quality bags. My Ants hold their shape nicely and the leather looks so fresh. Although I truly carry them more than I carry my other branded bags.I so admire their items, yet I'm not a big fan of their shoes, or maybe I wasn't lucky with them!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AEGIS

My Antigona.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Marmotte

MJLW said:


> Gorgeous! I ordered this bag from mytheresa but wasn't sure which collection it came from. Did yours come with any creases? My bag had some creases but they look like natural leather creases.
> 
> Also, Does any one have tips on how to clean stains on goat skin leather?


Hi!
I've ordered my bag from Mytheresa and it is absolutely perfect, without any creases


----------



## Candisi

I've been wanting an antigona bag for some time.  Checked out the givenchy store here in khobar and they were 50% off!!  So grabbed this beauty.


----------



## Pavla

Marmotte said:


> My brand new Antigona Small in Old Pink - Goatskin



Fabulous bag! Love it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Marmotte said:


> My brand new Antigona Small in Old Pink - Goatskin



Beautiful!!! Love this color!


----------



## hrhsunshine

MJLW said:


> These are the creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a modelling pic



Absolutely lovely on you!!



celcea said:


> I know the quality is not that great but yeah, here's my givenchy medium antigona in action



Lookin' like a rock star!



AEGIS said:


> My Antigona.  Thanks for letting me share.



The metallic is so cool!! Congrats!!




Candisi said:


> I've been wanting an antigona bag for some time.  Checked out the givenchy store here in khobar and they were 50% off!!  So grabbed this beauty.



You gotta love an insane deal! Congrats on your beauty and amazing savings!


----------



## Candisi

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely lovely on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' like a rock star!
> 
> 
> 
> The metallic is so cool!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love an insane deal! Congrats on your beauty and amazing savings!


Thanks HRHsunshine.. I love the bag but I'm actually thinking about returning it for the beige/white/black color.. It's only 40% off so it a few hundred bucks more but I think I will be able to match it with more of my clothes.  I am still on the fence though.  I need help.  I like the dark gray color cause I have kids and I would think it would not get dirty as easily. What do you think guys should I exchange?


----------



## mahalagirl

Candisi said:


> Thanks HRHsunshine.. I love the bag but I'm actually thinking about returning it for the beige/white/black color.. It's only 40% off so it a few hundred bucks more but I think I will be able to match it with more of my clothes.  I am still on the fence though.  I need help.  I like the dark gray color cause I have kids and I would think it would not get dirty as easily. What do you think guys should I exchange?


I think the beige/white/black would probably be more versatile......and the color combination is classic but not boring. I have seen it irl, it is gorgeous!


----------



## Candisi

mahalagirl said:


> I think the beige/white/black would probably be more versatile......and the color combination is classic but not boring. I have seen it irl, it is gorgeous!


Thank you so much for your input!!  I think I might just do that .  Hopefully that color is still available!!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Candisi said:


> Thanks HRHsunshine.. I love the bag but I'm actually thinking about returning it for the beige/white/black color.. It's only 40% off so it a few hundred bucks more but I think I will be able to match it with more of my clothes.  I am still on the fence though.  I need help.  I like the dark gray color cause I have kids and I would think it would not get dirty as easily. What do you think guys should I exchange?



They are both lovely combos but you should get the combo that fits better with your wardrobe.  I have had good luck with Collonil Waterstop. When I had a little jean transfer on one of my bags, I wiled it clean with a little Apple brand cleaner. Perhaps it may be as helpful with "dirtiness".  I totally understand your concerns since you have kids.


----------



## Candisi

Hrhsunshine, mahalagirl, just got back from the mall to do the exchange. I had to cough up a couple hundred dollars since it was only 40% off bit it's well worth it!! It matches with most everything I own in my wardrobe and is not as formal looking as the other one.


----------



## mahalagirl

Candisi said:


> Hrhsunshine, mahalagirl, just got back from the mall to do the exchange. I had to cough up a couple hundred dollars since it was only 40% off bit it's well worth it!! It matches with most everything I own in my wardrobe and is not as formal looking as the other one.


Definitely worth it! Congrats and enjoy.....


----------



## hrhsunshine

Candisi said:


> Hrhsunshine, mahalagirl, just got back from the mall to do the exchange. I had to cough up a couple hundred dollars since it was only 40% off bit it's well worth it!! It matches with most everything I own in my wardrobe and is not as formal looking as the other one.



There you go! Congratulations! So glad you got the one that you can really enjoy!


----------



## chaudoufroid

mod shot of my small antigona in vintage gray &#10084;&#65039; absolutely LOVE her .. definitely too pretty to carry


----------



## Rina337

chaudoufroid said:


> mod shot of my small antigona in vintage gray &#10084;&#65039; absolutely LOVE her .. definitely too pretty to carry




I was admiring that style! Your bag looks great on you!


----------



## Prada143

Hi guys! i've been missing in action these past few months because i feel I'm becoming too addicted to TPF! like checking for new post every few hours, so i deleted my app. But I just can't stay away anymore! anyway, please welcome my new Antigona Medium in Carmine!


----------



## Lena186

Prada143 said:


> Hi guys! i've been missing in action these past few months because i feel I'm becoming too addicted to TPF! like checking for new post every few hours, so i deleted my app. But I just can't stay away anymore! anyway, please welcome my new Antigona Medium in Carmine!



Lovely color! welcome back


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Pavla

chaudoufroid said:


> mod shot of my small antigona in vintage gray &#10084;&#65039; absolutely LOVE her .. definitely too pretty to carry



I love your Antigona! Does she have gold hardware?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Prada143 said:


> Hi guys! i've been missing in action these past few months because i feel I'm becoming too addicted to TPF! like checking for new post every few hours, so i deleted my app. But I just can't stay away anymore! anyway, please welcome my new Antigona Medium in Carmine!



Welcome back Prada! We totally understand what you mean. 

O...M....G!!!! Congratulations!!! She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rx4dsoul

MJLW said:


> These are the creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a modelling pic



Gorgeous! Would you mind sharing how tall you are for reference?


----------



## bluedahlia

> Hi guys! i've been missing in action these past few months because i feel I'm becoming too addicted to TPF! like checking for new post every few hours, so i deleted my app. But I just can't stay away anymore! anyway, please welcome my new Antigona Medium in Carmine!



Love your carmine red bag. Great color!!  Congrats


----------



## Kwinni

Prada143 said:


> Hi guys! i've been missing in action these past few months because i feel I'm becoming too addicted to TPF! like checking for new post every few hours, so i deleted my app. But I just can't stay away anymore! anyway, please welcome my new Antigona Medium in Carmine!




Love!  This is going on my wish list.


----------



## wonderwoman9

chaudoufroid said:


> mod shot of my small antigona in vintage gray &#10084;&#65039; absolutely LOVE her .. definitely too pretty to carry





such a pretty color!!


----------



## yl777

My medium Antigona in nude.


----------



## PurseACold

Prada143 said:


> Hi guys! i've been missing in action these past few months because i feel I'm becoming too addicted to TPF! like checking for new post every few hours, so i deleted my app. But I just can't stay away anymore! anyway, please welcome my new Antigona Medium in Carmine!


One of the best colors for the Antigona. Congrats!


----------



## SpethyLa

Prada143 said:


> Hi guys! i've been missing in action these past few months because i feel I'm becoming too addicted to TPF! like checking for new post every few hours, so i deleted my app. But I just can't stay away anymore! anyway, please welcome my new Antigona Medium in Carmine!


Just been looking through all the recent additions and I'm loving them, especially the dusty pinks and greys. 

Prada143, that carmine colour is an absolute beauty! I have such a thing for red at the moment and I am so envious, the colour just popped out on my screen like "LOOK AT ME" and I stared for a good few minutes...


----------



## alimacbon

I am the proud owner of a beautiful red medium antigona


----------



## Wudge

alimacbon said:


> I am the proud owner of a beautiful red medium antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726907




She's magnificent. I hope she brings you much joy.


----------



## PurseACold

alimacbon said:


> I am the proud owner of a beautiful red medium antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726907


What a beautiful bag! Enjoy her!


----------



## yl777

alimacbon said:


> I am the proud owner of a beautiful red medium antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726907



She is a beauty! The colour is divine, and so perfect for the upcoming fall/winter season


----------



## hrhsunshine

yl777 said:


> My medium Antigona in nude.





alimacbon said:


> I am the proud owner of a beautiful red medium antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726907



Congratulations to both of you on your beautiful Antigonas!


----------



## bagsgalore123

How much is a small in USD? Is it heavy? Can it be worn cross body? Is it durable? Resell value? Good for with kids?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

alimacbon said:


> I am the proud owner of a beautiful red medium antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726907




Its tdf


----------



## alimacbon

Thanks everyone


----------



## j18

My new Mini Antigona! I've been dying for an ant for almost two years and am so excited to finally have one!


----------



## hrhsunshine

j18 said:


> My new Mini Antigona! I've been dying for an ant for almost two years and am so excited to finally have one!



Super cute! Congrats on finally get your Ant after such a long wait.


----------



## pinksky777

j18 said:


> My new Mini Antigona! I've been dying for an ant for almost two years and am so excited to finally have one!




Enjoy! It's the most practical and beautiful bag!


----------



## j18

hrhsunshine said:


> Super cute! Congrats on finally get your Ant after such a long wait.



Thank you so much! I'm thrilled, so worth the wait!


----------



## j18

pinksky777 said:


> Enjoy! It's the most practical and beautiful bag!



Thank you! Yes it's been so useful already


----------



## crazy8baglady

My first Givenchy piece! Excited to join the club


----------



## hrhsunshine

crazy8baglady said:


> My first Givenchy piece! Excited to join the club
> View attachment 2732809



Seriously the perfect beige bag. Wow! She is a stunner! Congrats on your first Gbag. I hipe you enjoy her often.


----------



## crazy8baglady

hrhsunshine said:


> Seriously the perfect beige bag. Wow! She is a stunner! Congrats on your first Gbag. I hipe you enjoy her often.


Thank you! It was all your mod pics that got me hooked and helped me pick the size  Love your blue ones!


----------



## PurseACold

crazy8baglady said:


> My first Givenchy piece! Excited to join the club
> View attachment 2732809


Wow! She's a neutral beauty. You'll get so much use out of her. I have nearly the same color and size in the shiny calf leather and I use it a ton.


----------



## hrhsunshine

crazy8baglady said:


> Thank you! It was all your mod pics that got me hooked and helped me pick the size  Love your blue ones!



Awww, so glad I can help.


----------



## luxurylove25

Which Antigona material holds its shape the best as well as the size the small or medium?


----------



## Lena186

luxurylove25 said:


> Which Antigona material holds its shape the best as well as the size the small or medium?



I highly recommend the shiny medium or small. I love my medium in shiny black. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hrhsunshine

luxurylove25 said:


> Which Antigona material holds its shape the best as well as the size the small or medium?





Lena186 said:


> I highly recommend the shiny medium or small. I love my medium in shiny black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I agree. The shiny will retain its shape better and I have yet to see a slouchy small.


----------



## pinksky777

luxurylove25 said:


> Which Antigona material holds its shape the best as well as the size the small or medium?




I recommend the goatskin, it's more luxurious looking and adds a bit more edge. Definitely the small size will not lose shape.


----------



## luxurylove25

Thank you ladies I will definitely be getting a small size as I'm 5'0.  I love the tricolor medium Antigona in green for the fall. I wonder if they have it in the small size anyone know?


----------



## luxurylove25

Is this handbag sold only at Saks Fifth Avenue and do they have the small size? It's a gorgeous color.


----------



## hrhsunshine

luxurylove25 said:


> Is this handbag sold only at Saks Fifth Avenue and do they have the small size? It's a gorgeous color.



I don't recall seeing this in a small. Season is still young and the small may trickle in. You should also research European retailers. The sometimes gets styles that are not readily available in the US.


----------



## hrhsunshine

luxurylove25 said:


> Is this handbag sold only at Saks Fifth Avenue and do they have the small size? It's a gorgeous color.




There is a small version on Lane Crawford's site. They are a high end retailer in Hong Kong. I have purchased from them before.

Here is the link to the item page. Hope it works.  http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...KY114/product.lc?isNavFromNewInPage=&navMode=


----------



## missmoimoi

luxurylove25 said:


> Is this handbag sold only at Saks Fifth Avenue and do they have the small size? It's a gorgeous color.



Holt Renfrew Vancouver has this in med and well as the camel/tan multi also med.


----------



## Icyss

My small Givenchy antigona&#128525;


----------



## PurseACold

Icyss said:


> View attachment 2741012
> 
> 
> My small Givenchy antigona&#128525;


So pretty together.  What a gorgeous blue.


----------



## nadineluv

crazy8baglady said:


> My first Givenchy piece! Excited to join the club
> View attachment 2732809



Omg!!
Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Icyss said:


> View attachment 2741012
> 
> 
> My small Givenchy antigona&#128525;




Absolutely beautiful and stunning shoes to go with!


----------



## mona_danya

My new medium Antigona scored at Marshalls yesterday...&#9786;&#128525;


----------



## hrhsunshine

mona_danya said:


> My new medium Antigona scored at Marshalls yesterday...&#9786;&#128525;



Awesome find!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Lena186

mona_danya said:


> My new medium Antigona scored at Marshalls yesterday...&#9786;&#128525;



Great find! Enjoy her 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Icyss

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely beautiful and stunning shoes to go with!




Thank you hrhsunshine! Have a lovely day&#128144;


----------



## Icyss

PurseACold said:


> So pretty together.  What a gorgeous blue.




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## Prettyvogue

Is there a place where there are pics of slouchy antigonas? I am wondering how soft and slouchy they get with use.


----------



## Lena186

One of my Antigonas has gotten softer but it didn't lose its shape. And the shiny one I have still has the sturdy look even it's older than the other one


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hrhsunshine

Prettyvogue said:


> Is there a place where there are pics of slouchy antigonas? I am wondering how soft and slouchy they get with use.



You can google Miranda Kerr's antigona. That got soft.


----------



## Prettyvogue

hrhsunshine said:


> You can google Miranda Kerr's antigona. That got soft.



Thank you, doll!


----------



## luxurylove25

Hello I am interested in a small black patent leather Antigona and I wanted to see what the price range is and if this one gets soft and loosens it's shape? If anyone could respond I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

luxurylove25 said:


> Hello I am interested in a small black patent leather Antigona and I wanted to see what the price range is and if this one gets soft and loosens it's shape? If anyone could respond I would appreciate it. Thanks.




I don't believe I have ever seen a patent Antigona.  The small Ants are more inclined to keep structure and shape than the larger bags.


----------



## Lena186

luxurylove25 said:


> Hello I am interested in a small black patent leather Antigona and I wanted to see what the price range is and if this one gets soft and loosens it's shape? If anyone could respond I would appreciate it. Thanks.



Do you mean patent as for shiny? If so, the shiny ones keep their shapes and they are very scratch resistant. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Civies

Lena186 said:


> Do you mean patent as for shiny? If so, the shiny ones keep their shapes and they are very scratch resistant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



+1 She probably means the shiny calfskin. 

I took the little leather square they give you and dug my nail left right up down and centre as hard as I could and it barely made the faintest scratch


----------



## luxurylove25

Yes Lena the shiny calfskin. Do you happen to know the price I'm in the    U.S. and do I have to go to a boutique or can I find it at Saks? Thanks for the help.


----------



## blackbobbypin

luxurylove25 said:


> Hello I am interested in a small black patent leather Antigona and I wanted to see what the price range is and if this one gets soft and loosens it's shape? If anyone could respond I would appreciate it. Thanks.



I have had mine close to three years now. Smooth calf leather in medium. I abuse it and travel with it for business trips. It is starting to loosen/soften in the past year and you can see in the picture how it is slightly more slouchy as compared to a brand new Antigona. Hope that kind of answers your query!


----------



## missmoimoi

Here is my small antigona collection:


1. med black pebbled textured calf leather with gunmetal hw (very thick n stiff, can't wait for her to soften up)
2. small sugar goat carmine red with silver hw


I honestly don't think I will pursue anymore antigona bags (ok, except perhaps cobalt, emerald or pink small sugar) but no...I really shouldn't


----------



## PurseACold

missmoimoi said:


> Here is my small antigona collection:
> 
> 
> 1. med black pebbled textured calf leather with gunmetal hw (very thick n stiff, can't wait for her to soften up)
> 2. small sugar goat carmine red with silver hw
> 
> 
> I honestly don't think I will pursue anymore antigona bags (ok, except perhaps cobalt, emerald or pink small sugar) but no...I really shouldn't


That's a gorgeous family.  A basic black and a beautiful pop of color.


----------



## Sazzy3103

missmoimoi said:


> Here is my small antigona collection:
> 
> 
> 1. med black pebbled textured calf leather with gunmetal hw (very thick n stiff, can't wait for her to soften up)
> 2. small sugar goat carmine red with silver hw
> 
> 
> I honestly don't think I will pursue anymore antigona bags (ok, except perhaps cobalt, emerald or pink small sugar) but no...I really shouldn't


Beautiful bags, especially the red


----------



## hrhsunshine

blackbobbypin said:


> I have had mine close to three years now. Smooth calf leather in medium. I abuse it and travel with it for business trips. It is starting to loosen/soften in the past year and you can see in the picture how it is slightly more slouchy as compared to a brand new Antigona. Hope that kind of answers your query!



Thank you for sharing that the shiny calf does eventually soften. Many of us were under the impression that it does stay stiff and structure indefinitely.  Beautiful duo too.



missmoimoi said:


> Here is my small antigona collection:
> 
> 
> 1. med black pebbled textured calf leather with gunmetal hw (very thick n stiff, can't wait for her to soften up)
> 2. small sugar goat carmine red with silver hw
> 
> 
> I honestly don't think I will pursue anymore antigona bags (ok, except perhaps cobalt, emerald or pink small sugar) but no...I really shouldn't



Gorgeous pair of Ants! Love the pebbled texture on your black Ant. So posh!  LOL, another little pop of color never hurts...of course you can add another


----------



## niclo

Both of my small Antigonas. So far no scratches and the shapes have held rigidly.


----------



## missmoimoi

niclo said:


> Both of my small Antigonas. So far no scratches and the shapes have held rigidly.



 where are the swooning emoticons when you need them?  I faint over your gorgeous collection!

I searched for the small emerald Anti sugar goat - not smooth calf.  Is yours sugar goat?  It looks matte in the photo.  I've seen the other med too - SO pretty!


----------



## niclo

Thanks! I really lucked out and got it during Lane Crawford's last winter clearance for ~$1300. I was worried that the Givenchy green would be passe' but I'm so excited to see that green is predicted to be in-season this fall.  I'm not even sure if it's goat or calf. It's more matte than sugar but not as matte as my tri-color Antigona, and still has veins.  I'm guessing goat, but I think it was produced before they started being called "Sugar." Here's a link to the product where I ordered it from Lane Crawford:  http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/productDetails.jsp?id=GGY680. It's darker in person than in the photos.

It still smells so deliciously leathery.  I love it!!




missmoimoi said:


> where are the swooning emoticons when you need them?  I faint over your gorgeous collection!
> 
> I searched for the small emerald Anti sugar goat - not smooth calf.  Is yours sugar goat?  It looks matte in the photo.  I've seen the other med too - SO pretty!


----------



## missmoimoi

niclo said:


> Thanks! I really lucked out and got it during Lane Crawford's last winter clearance for ~$1300. I was worried that the Givenchy green would be passe' but I'm so excited to see that green is predicted to be in-season this fall.  I'm not even sure if it's goat or calf. It's more matte than sugar but not as matte as my tri-color Antigona, and still has veins.  I'm guessing goat, but was produced before they started being called "Sugar." Here's a link to the product where I ordered it from Lane Crawford:  http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/productDetails.jsp?id=GGY680
> 
> It still smells so deliciously leathery.  I love it!!



Oh!  I was emailing Lane Crawford about small emerald Antigona last year and they took awhile to confirm if their online photo matched their product or not.  I was worried about receiving the smooth (shiny) calf which was in stock locally at Holt Renfrew already.  I was after the matte grainy version.  I missed out on any Lane Crawford sales though   Their prices aren't bad and they include duty, taxes & shipping...I LOVE this green.  I have the emerald Nightingale from last year but would have loved the small Anti too.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> where are the swooning emoticons when you need them?  I faint over your gorgeous collection!
> 
> I searched for the small emerald Anti sugar goat - not smooth calf.  Is yours sugar goat?  It looks matte in the photo.  I've seen the other med too - SO pretty!





niclo said:


> Thanks! I really lucked out and got it during Lane Crawford's last winter clearance for ~$1300. I was worried that the Givenchy green would be passe' but I'm so excited to see that green is predicted to be in-season this fall.  I'm not even sure if it's goat or calf. It's more matte than sugar but not as matte as my tri-color Antigona, and still has veins.  I'm guessing goat, but I think it was produced before they started being called "Sugar." Here's a link to the product where I ordered it from Lane Crawford:  http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/productDetails.jsp?id=GGY680. It's darker in person than in the photos.
> 
> It still smells so deliciously leathery.  I love it!!



Niclo, you have a stunning pair of Ants! The green is definitely goatskin aka sugar.


----------



## bluedahlia

niclo said:


> Both of my small Antigonas. So far no scratches and the shapes have held rigidly.



Oh wow I  LOVE the emerald Green-  Just gorgeous!


----------



## ninjanna

niclo said:


> Both of my small Antigonas. So far no scratches and the shapes have held rigidly.


AHhh i looooooove the emerald green!


----------



## Viana

Hi everyone,

Im still looking for my first antigona... Im thinking a black medium (which type keeps its shape better?) & a small pink - the reddy pink one. 

Does anyone own a reddy pink one who can post on here for me to drool over? In daylight outside in the sun if possible? Tia!

Theres a couple on ebay atm from new york, trouble is the seller doesnt state that they are authentic. Although the photos look good. Ive requested some photos of the zipper & hardware, still waiting for their reply..

Or does anyone know where i can get a reddy pink one on sale?

Thanks heaps


----------



## linda2705

Hi guys, so a while ago I purchased my antigona. It is a medium in shiny leather. I have only taken it out once and on that outing, I had it on the crook of my arm. As my brother tried to squeeze past me I felt it scrape on a zipper pocket of my pants. Through inspection I saw that my Antigona had a scratch near the bottom corner, it feels like quite a deep scratch. However I didn't feel that the scrape was that hard. I am the type of person to baby my bags, so I was quite upset when this happened.... I thought the photo may come in handy as I know when I was doing my research before purchase, I was looking everywhere for an example of one that has been scratched =)


----------



## pinksky777

linda2705 said:


> Hi guys, so a while ago I purchased my antigona. It is a medium in shiny leather. I have only taken it out once and on that outing, I had it on the crook of my arm. As my brother tried to squeeze past me I felt it scrape on a zipper pocket of my pants. Through inspection I saw that my Antigona had a scratch near the bottom corner, it feels like quite a deep scratch. However I didn't feel that the scrape was that hard. I am the type of person to baby my bags, so I was quite upset when this happened.... I thought the photo may come in handy as I know when I was doing my research before purchase, I was looking everywhere for an example of one that has been scratched =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757848
> View attachment 2757849




That's barely visible, and you shouldn't have bought such an expensive bag if your going to freak every time it gets a tiny nick or your going to go crazy lol


----------



## Riezky

linda2705 said:


> Hi guys, so a while ago I purchased my antigona. It is a medium in shiny leather. I have only taken it out once and on that outing, I had it on the crook of my arm. As my brother tried to squeeze past me I felt it scrape on a zipper pocket of my pants. Through inspection I saw that my Antigona had a scratch near the bottom corner, it feels like quite a deep scratch. However I didn't feel that the scrape was that hard. I am the type of person to baby my bags, so I was quite upset when this happened.... I thought the photo may come in handy as I know when I was doing my research before purchase, I was looking everywhere for an example of one that has been scratched =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757848
> View attachment 2757849



Scuffs and scrapes happen, almost impossible to avoid even if you baby bags. From that picture it doesn't look bad at all, I wouldn't worry about it. Best to just use and enjoy your bag without driving yourself nuts about keeping it in new condition


----------



## hrhsunshine

linda2705 said:


> Hi guys, so a while ago I purchased my antigona. It is a medium in shiny leather. I have only taken it out once and on that outing, I had it on the crook of my arm. As my brother tried to squeeze past me I felt it scrape on a zipper pocket of my pants. Through inspection I saw that my Antigona had a scratch near the bottom corner, it feels like quite a deep scratch. However I didn't feel that the scrape was that hard. I am the type of person to baby my bags, so I was quite upset when this happened.... I thought the photo may come in handy as I know when I was doing my research before purchase, I was looking everywhere for an example of one that has been scratched =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757848
> View attachment 2757849



The scratch is really barely visible. I agree with the others to let it go. I am OCD about my bags and have slowly learned to focus on the enjoyment in wearing a bag and use it for the purpose it was made, rather than covet to the point of driving myself nutty. We understand how you feel but luckily it is so slight and hardly noticeable. Just try to overlook the scratch and enjoy your beauty.


----------



## linda2705

Thank you pinksky777, Riezky and hrhsunshine for your kind inputs


----------



## Lena186

linda2705 said:


> Hi guys, so a while ago I purchased my antigona. It is a medium in shiny leather. I have only taken it out once and on that outing, I had it on the crook of my arm. As my brother tried to squeeze past me I felt it scrape on a zipper pocket of my pants. Through inspection I saw that my Antigona had a scratch near the bottom corner, it feels like quite a deep scratch. However I didn't feel that the scrape was that hard. I am the type of person to baby my bags, so I was quite upset when this happened.... I thought the photo may come in handy as I know when I was doing my research before purchase, I was looking everywhere for an example of one that has been scratched =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757848
> View attachment 2757849



We are bag twins It's hardly noticeable! just enjoy your bag and don't worry,it doesn't show. BTW this is coming from an OCD person 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cheersbaby

hi guys, im a newbie in this forum, also just new mommy for antigona red shiny in medium, bought  just in september 2014  from my usual trusted buyer

just wonder  the antigona which I received the interior is in cream canvas, its different when I saw it on neiman marcus web, which the only web who shown the inside, is all black.

can someone tell me, how they divide between  the season and the color of interior differences? 

THANKS


----------



## hrhsunshine

cheersbaby said:


> hi guys, im a newbie in this forum, also just new mommy for antigona red shiny in medium, bought  just in september 2014  from my usual trusted buyer
> 
> just wonder  the antigona which I received the interior is in cream canvas, its different when I saw it on neiman marcus web, which the only web who shown the inside, is all black.
> 
> can someone tell me, how they divide between  the season and the color of interior differences?
> 
> THANKS



You would think light during SS and black during FW, but I haven't noticed a definite pattern.


----------



## hrhsunshine

I finally brought my beloved Bottle Green Antigona from her summer slumber.   I gravitate toward gales in summer and the ants get a rest.  She received a spray of Collonil Waterstop for a bit of protection and is dry and ready to see the world again. I seriously LOVE this bag...to death.  







You can see more of the green in this shot.


----------



## Sazzy3103

hrhsunshine said:


> I finally brought my beloved Bottle Green Antigona from her summer slumber.   I gravitate toward gales in summer and the ants get a rest.  She received a spray of Collonil Waterstop for a bit of protection and is dry and ready to see the world again. I seriously LOVE this bag...to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more of the green in this shot.


Oh wow what a beauty 

Would you recommend using the Collonil on the shiny Antigonas or just the goat? I'm getting mine this weekend (finally!) and sooo excited!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sazzy3103 said:


> Oh wow what a beauty
> 
> Would you recommend using the Collonil on the shiny Antigonas or just the goat? I'm getting mine this weekend (finally!) and sooo excited!




Thank you! I LOVE her! 

Based on all I have read, your shiny should be ok without.  The leather is treated and seems to do a good job repelling water.  I would test it out.  Flick a little water and see if the water beads.  Then just wipe off.  I bet your shiny will do great.  I would say Collonil is great and a no-brainer for porous leather but the shiny seems like quite the impenetrable shell.

Congratulations on your Ant!!  I know you will be on


----------



## Sazzy3103

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you! I LOVE her!
> 
> Based on all I have read, your shiny should be ok without.  The leather is treated and seems to do a good job repelling water.  I would test it out.  Flick a little water and see if the water beads.  Then just wipe off.  I bet your shiny will do great.  I would say Collonil is great and a no-brainer for porous leather but the shiny seems like quite the impenetrable shell.
> 
> Congratulations on your Ant!!  I know you will be on


Thanks for the great advice. I generally only treat my Bals as they're a bit more susceptible to water marks etc but just wanted to double check. 

Can't wait to get her, I'll post pics when I do


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> I finally brought my beloved Bottle Green Antigona from her summer slumber.   I gravitate toward gales in summer and the ants get a rest.  She received a spray of Collonil Waterstop for a bit of protection and is dry and ready to see the world again. I seriously LOVE this bag...to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more of the green in this shot.


What a great outfit!  You look amazing with your bottle green Anti back out.  That color seriously goes with everything.  I particularly love it with a bright pink.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> What a great outfit!  You look amazing with your bottle green Anti back out.  That color seriously goes with everything.  I particularly love it with a bright pink.



Thank you sweetie! It is a great color with brighter clothes and a great neutral alternative to black and brown.


----------



## niclo

Still beautiful!  I just ordered a mini size in the same black shiny calfskin. Can't wait for its arrival early next week!



linda2705 said:


> Hi guys, so a while ago I purchased my antigona. It is a medium in shiny leather. I have only taken it out once and on that outing, I had it on the crook of my arm. As my brother tried to squeeze past me I felt it scrape on a zipper pocket of my pants. Through inspection I saw that my Antigona had a scratch near the bottom corner, it feels like quite a deep scratch. However I didn't feel that the scrape was that hard. I am the type of person to baby my bags, so I was quite upset when this happened.... I thought the photo may come in handy as I know when I was doing my research before purchase, I was looking everywhere for an example of one that has been scratched =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757848
> View attachment 2757849


----------



## niclo

Gorgeous! I love the bottle green, great color and it's so rare to see one in the wild! 



hrhsunshine said:


> I finally brought my beloved Bottle Green Antigona from her summer slumber. I gravitate toward gales in summer and the ants get a rest. She received a spray of Collonil Waterstop for a bit of protection and is dry and ready to see the world again. I seriously LOVE this bag...to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more of the green in this shot.


----------



## Sazzy3103

My new small Antigona arrived today and couldn't be happier! I can't stop looking at her   Having used Bals for the past 2 years, I'm loving the structured style of the Antigona for a change.


----------



## hrhsunshine

niclo said:


> Gorgeous! I love the bottle green, great color and it's so rare to see one in the wild!



Thank you! ROAR!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sazzy3103 said:


> My new small Antigona arrived today and couldn't be happier! I can't stop looking at her   Having used Bals for the past 2 years, I'm loving the structured style of the Antigona for a change.



Beautiful!!! Congrats!!! Fellow Bal lover totally understand what u mean.


----------



## Sazzy3103

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful!!! Congrats!!! Fellow Bal lover totally understand what u mean.


Thank you. This is my first Givenchy and I definitely don't think it'll be my last! As much as I love Balenciaga, it just isn't blowing me away lately. Think I've found a new obsession now though


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sazzy3103 said:


> Thank you. This is my first Givenchy and I definitely don't think it'll be my last! As much as I love Balenciaga, it just isn't blowing me away lately. Think I've found a new obsession now though



I felt like that as well about two years ago but Bals still have a special place in my heart. I still have four Citys and a PT. With these two brands, you can enjoy going to polar opposites of style.


----------



## PurseACold

Sazzy3103 said:


> My new small Antigona arrived today and couldn't be happier! I can't stop looking at her   Having used Bals for the past 2 years, I'm loving the structured style of the Antigona for a change.



Gorgeous!! Welcome to Anti addiction land


----------



## shinten95

Can you believe they won't sell you the bag without having any initials on it! So frustrating especially since Paris is the only place you can buy it!


----------



## Sazzy3103

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!! Welcome to Anti addiction land


Thanks, I've already got my eye on another one :giggles:


----------



## livibaglover

obsessed with the antigona and I've had my eye on it for months. Finally after drooling over the beauty for long enough I have decided to purchase one. The next issue that has kept me from sleeping at night is which color? I keep going back to a select few, the light beige, blue, dark red or shiny black. help!!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...tid%3D45187&eItemId=prod98270066&cmCat=search

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...tid%3D45187&eItemId=prod98220001&cmCat=search

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505033637853&q=givenchy antigona&index=18

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505034411933&q=givenchy antigona&index=38


----------



## PurseACold

livibaglover said:


> obsessed with the antigona and I've had my eye on it for months. Finally after drooling over the beauty for long enough I have decided to purchase one. The next issue that has kept me from sleeping at night is which color? I keep going back to a select few, the light beige, blue, dark red or shiny black. help!!!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...tid%3D45187&eItemId=prod98270066&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...tid%3D45187&eItemId=prod98220001&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505033637853&q=givenchy antigona&index=18
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505034411933&q=givenchy antigona&index=38



Great choices! If you want a classic for all seasons, go with the black or beige. If you want a gorgeous color that is more for fall and winter, go with the deep red/oxblood. If you're ready to branch out beyond a classic color (that you can use for all seasons), go with the blue. It's a non-neutral "neutral" that will go with so many outfits.


----------



## hrhsunshine

livibaglover said:


> obsessed with the antigona and I've had my eye on it for months. Finally after drooling over the beauty for long enough I have decided to purchase one. The next issue that has kept me from sleeping at night is which color? I keep going back to a select few, the light beige, blue, dark red or shiny black. help!!!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Givenchy-Antigona-Mini-Box-Calf-Satchel-Bag-Black-givenchy-antigona/prod98270066___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dgivenchy%252Bantigona%2526_requestid%253D45187&eItemId=prod98270066&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...tid%3D45187&eItemId=prod98220001&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505033637853&q=givenchy antigona&index=18
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505034411933&q=givenchy antigona&index=38



Totally agree with Purse.  This is a tough choice but think about what you really want from the color and how it can help enhance your collection.  So stunning...all of them.  Oh, and we totally know what you're going through.  You feel so silly laying awake thinking of bags.


----------



## livibaglover

PurseACold said:


> Great choices! If you want a classic for all seasons, go with the black or beige. If you want a gorgeous color that is more for fall and winter, go with the deep red/oxblood. If you're ready to branch out beyond a classic color (that you can use for all seasons), go with the blue. It's a non-neutral "neutral" that will go with so many outfits.


thanks for the tips! I think I'm going for the shiny black or blue. I'd want to be able to use the beauty whenever.


----------



## livibaglover

hrhsunshine said:


> Totally agree with Purse.  This is a tough choice but think about what you really want from the color and how it can help enhance your collection.  So stunning...all of them.  Oh, and we totally know what you're going through.  You feel so silly laying awake thinking of bags.


Thank you! At least I'm not the only one!


----------



## BagDreams

niclo said:


> Both of my small Antigonas. So far no scratches and the shapes have held rigidly.



I love your ants!!! Is the tricolor one in goat or calf?


----------



## geroithe

LittleFox said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to Givenchy, but I have now decided that the medium Antigona in black with silver hardware is going to be my next bag purchase. I've tried it on in a local store and it was perfect! I'm so excited  The only problem is that it was a bit expensive in my opinion - it was over 1 900 euros, while the same bag on the Givenchy online store and many other stores is only 1 550 euros. I'm going to Paris later this fall, and I think that the prices might be a bit lower there (correct me if I'm wrong!) or I might even order the bag online.
> 
> Is the medium Antigona in black goat with silver hardware a part of the regular line or should I be worried that I won't get it later in a couple of months? Or do you think I should get it now in the local store and pay 400 euros extra?
> 
> I've also been eyeing this bag from the fall-winter 2014 collection. Do you think the price will be much higher or around the same than the regular ones?
> 
> View attachment 2690157
> 
> 
> pic from here: http://www.givenchy.com/en/collecti...er-2014/lookbook-accessories-fall-winter-2014


this looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## linda2705

hrhsunshine said:


> I finally brought my beloved Bottle Green Antigona from her summer slumber.   I gravitate toward gales in summer and the ants get a rest.  She received a spray of Collonil Waterstop for a bit of protection and is dry and ready to see the world again. I seriously LOVE this bag...to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more of the green in this shot.


so beautiful!!!! love the colour


----------



## elu

First time poster here (and I hope this is the right place!) -- just wondering, what are the pros and cons of the smooth calf leather vs. the sugar? I spoke to an SA at Saks who said the sugar is more durable/scratch resistant, but I'm seeing from the forums that they are also more prone to softening and slouching compared to the smooth calf. I also saw a review video of a girl who has had the smooth calf for years and it was in pristine condition, so it doesn't quite seem like the smooth calf is really that scratch prone.

any thoughts?


----------



## Lena186

elu said:


> First time poster here (and I hope this is the right place!) -- just wondering, what are the pros and cons of the smooth calf leather vs. the sugar? I spoke to an SA at Saks who said the sugar is more durable/scratch resistant, but I'm seeing from the forums that they are also more prone to softening and slouching compared to the smooth calf. I also saw a review video of a girl who has had the smooth calf for years and it was in pristine condition, so it doesn't quite seem like the smooth calf is really that scratch prone.
> 
> any thoughts?



IMO it depends on the person and how well she can take care of her bag, however I find the shiny ones amazing and they keep their shape perfectly. I would say my shiny black Ant is my favorite bag among many other brands and even other Givenchys and Ants, it's just so practical and scratch resistant.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## elu

Lena186 said:


> IMO it depends on the person and how well she can take care of her bag, however I find the shiny ones amazing and they keep their shape perfectly. I would say my shiny black Ant is my favorite bag among many other brands and even other Givenchys and Ants, it's just so practical and scratch resistant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Thank you! I made my first foray into luxury bags last month and I think I've unleashed a monster and I can't keep thinking about the antigona. I just got fendi 2jours in black and now I'm drooling over the black smooth calf antigona in small. too much black?? it's currently out of stock at saks, which is helping manage my addiction/obsession.


----------



## hrhsunshine

linda2705 said:


> so beautiful!!!! love the colour



Thank you! She is a fantastic neutral.



elu said:


> Thank you! I made my first foray into luxury bags last month and I think I've unleashed a monster and I can't keep thinking about the antigona. I just got fendi 2jours in black and now I'm drooling over the black smooth calf antigona in small. too much black?? it's currently out of stock at saks, which is helping manage my addiction/obsession.



If you truly wear black bags alot, perhaps not too much black.  I would say the two styles give the same vibe...classic combo, elegant, day and night appropriate.  The Ant will have more edge from the cool hw.  The Fendi is more conservative.  You simply cannot go wrong with either and life is even better with BOTH!


----------



## lawyer2121

Just arrived home and the Givenchy Antigona in Medium gray smooth leather was waiting for me!

I wanted to purchase this same gray color with the ayers detailed handles but just couldn't find it anywhere and so I gave in and purchased this one. I'm excited to take her out! Thank you ladies for posting all your bags and inspiring me to get one of my own. 

Has anyone used apple leather care products on this handbag? I finally bought the kit and am planning on starting to treat all my bags and was wondering how everyone's experiences have gone so far.

Thanks!


----------



## Shashaboo

hrhsunshine said:


> I finally brought my beloved Bottle Green Antigona from her summer slumber.   I gravitate toward gales in summer and the ants get a rest.  She received a spray of Collonil Waterstop for a bit of protection and is dry and ready to see the world again. I seriously LOVE this bag...to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more of the green in this shot.




Oh wow, this color is just amazing!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Shashaboo

lawyer2121 said:


> Just arrived home and the Givenchy Antigona in Medium gray smooth leather was waiting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to purchase this same gray color with the ayers detailed handles but just couldn't find it anywhere and so I gave in and purchased this one. I'm excited to take her out! Thank you ladies for posting all your bags and inspiring me to get one of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used apple leather care products on this handbag? I finally bought the kit and am planning on starting to treat all my bags and was wondering how everyone's experiences have gone so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Congrats! Post some mod pics pls!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lawyer2121 said:


> Just arrived home and the Givenchy Antigona in Medium gray smooth leather was waiting for me!
> 
> I wanted to purchase this same gray color with the ayers detailed handles but just couldn't find it anywhere and so I gave in and purchased this one. I'm excited to take her out! Thank you ladies for posting all your bags and inspiring me to get one of my own.
> 
> Has anyone used apple leather care products on this handbag? I finally bought the kit and am planning on starting to treat all my bags and was wondering how everyone's experiences have gone so far.
> 
> Thanks!



Oh she is beautiful! Congrats!!! Unfortunately, I don't have experience using Apple brand products on Gbags.


----------



## elu

Another question for current antigona owners -- do you feel like a bag shaper is necessary? I saw a video by Wendy Nguyen who recommended it but I don't believe I've seen anything on this forum about it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

elu said:


> Another question for current antigona owners -- do you feel like a bag shaper is necessary? I saw a video by Wendy Nguyen who recommended it but I don't believe I've seen anything on this forum about it.



No, Ants are very structured and have a sturdy stiff bottom panel.  Unless you wear yours to death and it turns to mush, no base shaper is needed.


----------



## Wudge

elu said:


> Another question for current antigona owners -- do you feel like a bag shaper is necessary? I saw a video by Wendy Nguyen who recommended it but I don't believe I've seen anything on this forum about it.



I pile mine to the top some days and the structural aspect of the bag doesn't change at all. A bag shaper would be a waste of money.


----------



## Sazzy3103

Wudge said:


> I pile mine to the top some days and the structural aspect of the bag doesn't change at all. A bag shaper would be a waste of money.


That's good to know because I've just bought an Antigona and bought it specifically because I love the structured look, would hate for it to lose that shape.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sazzy3103 said:


> That's good to know because I've just bought an Antigona and bought it specifically because I love the structured look, would hate for it to lose that shape.



You have A LOT of wearing to do before that happens. Enjoy!


----------



## elu

lawyer2121 said:


> Just arrived home and the Givenchy Antigona in Medium gray smooth leather was waiting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to purchase this same gray color with the ayers detailed handles but just couldn't find it anywhere and so I gave in and purchased this one. I'm excited to take her out! Thank you ladies for posting all your bags and inspiring me to get one of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used apple leather care products on this handbag? I finally bought the kit and am planning on starting to treat all my bags and was wondering how everyone's experiences have gone so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Gorgeous!! I was considering this color too but I kind of want the darker gray that's only available with the sugar version


----------



## AjadsBeauty

My black Antigona in medium smooth leather.


----------



## pinksky777

my new dark grey ant


----------



## j18

Love it! Congrats!


----------



## misscheng

Saw Aimee Song's small ant on her IG today. Sad to see that this is how they end up!

http://instagram.com/p/uWUOdtnjym/


----------



## hrhsunshine

misscheng said:


> Saw Aimee Song's small ant on her IG today. Sad to see that this is how they end up!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/uWUOdtnjym/



Wow, hers did slouch.  I am guessing the shape retention really depends on how often you wear the bag and how you wear the bag. 

Here is a video review by a popular blogger.  Hers has not slouched at all and I think she said she has had it two year?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMBGcLbmWQk


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow, hers did slouch.  I am guessing the shape retention really depends on how often you wear the bag and how you wear the bag.
> 
> Here is a video review by a popular blogger.  Hers has not slouched at all and I think she said she has had it two year?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMBGcLbmWQk




I've seen this blogger quite a bit considering I have her on Instagram, and I can tell you that she doesn't seem to wear the bag all that much, if ever. The slouching depends on how much you wear the bag and how much you carry in it. My best friend has the same bag and she wears it quite a bit, and I notice that the shape has changed shape slightly even though it's the smooth calf leather (which for some reason ppl tend to think retains it's shape better than the goat leather). I feel the goat leather looses a bit of shape over time if you have the medium.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> I've seen this blogger quite a bit considering I have her on Instagram, and I can tell you that she doesn't seem to wear the bag all that much, if ever. The slouching depends on how much you wear the bag and how much you carry in it. My best friend has the same bag and she wears it quite a bit, and I notice that the shape has changed shape slightly even though it's the smooth calf leather (which for some reason ppl tend to think retains it's shape better than the goat leather). I feel the goat leather looses a bit of shape over time if you have the medium.



I agree, the medium goatskin does seem prone to softening over time, more so than small. However, I have felt some very soft small Ants and would not be surprised if they start to smoosh too.

Really does depend on your use.  I love the structure of my Ants but I won't be devastated if and when the smoosh.  I have seen alot of celeb shots where they are still carrying their beat up old Ants and I love that they still enjoy carrying them!  My Ants are fairly young now but I plan to love them as they "mature".


----------



## jennipug

My first post on the forums and my first Givenchy!  Antigona Mini in red


----------



## Icyss

jennipug said:


> My first post on the forums and my first Givenchy!  Antigona Mini in red




Such a georgeous color! Congratulations!&#128144;&#128525;


----------



## Sazzy3103

jennipug said:


> My first post on the forums and my first Givenchy!  Antigona Mini in red


Gorgeous red, I bet that'll look great with just about everything! Congrats


----------



## jennipug

Icyss said:


> Such a georgeous color! Congratulations!&#128144;&#128525;





Sazzy3103 said:


> Gorgeous red, I bet that'll look great with just about everything! Congrats




Thank you!!


----------



## Wudge

jennipug said:


> My first post on the forums and my first Givenchy!  Antigona Mini in red




That red! It's gorgeous!
Is the Givenchy lettering red too?


----------



## hrhsunshine

jennipug said:


> My first post on the forums and my first Givenchy!  Antigona Mini in red



Stunning little POP!


----------



## meithemeow

Black Medium Goatskin Antigona


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## PurseACold

jennipug said:


> My first post on the forums and my first Givenchy!  Antigona Mini in red


Love it! Great pop of color for a mini Ant....


----------



## PurseACold

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2785023
> 
> 
> Black Medium Goatskin Antigona
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee


Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Mbloom06

Hii guys! Looking to buy my fist Givenchy Antigona! I found it on far fetch from this site and wasn't sure if this is the small or the mini. I am looking for the small. 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-item-10751121.aspx?storeid=9107&ffref=lp_15_

Has anyone bought their Antigona on farfetch - wanted to know your thoughts before I go get it at Saks.

Thanks Megan!


----------



## PurseACold

Here's my new medium goatskin Antigona in elephant/dark grey.  It's my first goatskin Antigona (I've got a calfskin and a nubuck), and I love it.  The color is fabulous for the fall and winter and is a great alternative to black.  I'm so glad I finally got this beauty (at a steal on Rue La La) after months of hesitating.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Here's my new medium goatskin Antigona in elephant/dark grey.  It's my first goatskin Antigona (I've got a calfskin and a nubuck), and I love it.  The color is fabulous for the fall and winter and is a great alternative to black.  I'm so glad I finally got this beauty (at a steal on Rue La La) after months of hesitating.




Holy cow! You took the plunge!....FINALLY! 
She is stunning and I am so happy for you that you got a great deal. Wow, you have three types of Ants now. Awesome diverse family!


----------



## jennipug

Wudge said:


> That red! It's gorgeous!
> Is the Givenchy lettering red too?



The lettering is silver although the pic does make it look red


----------



## jennipug

PurseACold said:


> Love it! Great pop of color for a mini Ant....



Thank you!   I love it too


----------



## jennipug

That one looks like the small.  I got my mini on farfetch and my box was smashed but the purse was fine and filled with paper.


----------



## jennipug

Mbloom06 said:


> Hii guys! Looking to buy my fist Givenchy Antigona! I found it on far fetch from this site and wasn't sure if this is the small or the mini. I am looking for the small.
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-item-10751121.aspx?storeid=9107&ffref=lp_15_
> 
> Has anyone bought their Antigona on farfetch - wanted to know your thoughts before I go get it at Saks.
> 
> Thanks Megan!




 That one looks like the small.  I got my mini on farfetch and the box was smashed but the purse was fine as it was filled with paper


----------



## jennipug

hrhsunshine said:


> Stunning little POP!



Thanks!


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Holy cow! You took the plunge!....FINALLY!
> She is stunning and I am so happy for you that you got a great deal. Wow, you have three types of Ants now. Awesome diverse family!


Yes, FINALLY!  Thanks - can't wait to wear her soon enough.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mbloom06 said:


> Hii guys! Looking to buy my fist Givenchy Antigona! I found it on far fetch from this site and wasn't sure if this is the small or the mini. I am looking for the small.
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-item-10751121.aspx?storeid=9107&ffref=lp_15_
> 
> Has anyone bought their Antigona on farfetch - wanted to know your thoughts before I go get it at Saks.
> 
> Thanks Megan!




I agree with Jennipug. That particular bag is the small Antigona.  I have purchased Ants from FF and have been very pleased. Yes, sometimes a box will get brutalized making the international journey but the bags were always fine. whew!


----------



## Mbloom06

Thank you guys for your responses!!! Last ? on FF - does it come a dustbag! 

After your solid reviews I think I am going to take the plunge


----------



## jennipug

Mbloom06 said:


> Thank you guys for your responses!!! Last ? on FF - does it come a dustbag!
> 
> After your solid reviews I think I am going to take the plunge



Yes mine came with a dustbag


----------



## Viana

All these ants are gorgeous! Such a beautiful bag..


----------



## vickypeh

jennipug said:


> My first post on the forums and my first Givenchy!  Antigona Mini in red



Congrats  on your new bag. She is so stunning. May i know could you wear it as cross body bag?  Could you pls share some modelling  pic?  Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Posted her in the croc embossed Ant thread but she belongs here as well...


----------



## pinksky777

Waiting (what seems like forever) to go to lunch!


----------



## Sazzy3103

hrhsunshine said:


> Posted her in the croc embossed Ant thread but she belongs here as well...


Wow! Just wow


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Posted her in the croc embossed Ant thread but she belongs here as well...


Gorgeous.  Your first nubuck Antigona!  Love, love, love!  Great addition to your collection.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sazzy3103 said:


> Wow! Just wow





PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous.  Your first nubuck Antigona!  Love, love, love!  Great addition to your collection.



Thanks ladies! Loving her so much! 
Purse, how is your nubuck holding up thus far? Yours is still quite new. Are you more careful with her than other bags? I will definitely share when I find a spray.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2786402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting (what seems like forever) to go to lunch!



What a good patient little bag!


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks ladies! Loving her so much!
> Purse, how is your nubuck holding up thus far? Yours is still quite new. Are you more careful with her than other bags? I will definitely share when I find a spray.


Mine is holding up well, although I'm more cautious with her than with my other bags, including my other Antis, even if I've been told that nubuck can handle use. My understanding is that water will not stain it, but I haven't come close to taking that risk yet.  The one note of caution I can provide: be careful holding the bag on your bare skin (e.g., in the crook of your arm) on a hot day if you're sweaty.  I did that without thinking one day and a tiny part of the inside of the handles is a little flatter, or slightly altered, for lack of a better term.  Really no big deal, but I've been even more cautious since.


----------



## cwxx

^ thanks purseacold for the update! Good to know...I'm not terribly rough on my bags, but also like to use them vs sitting in the closet  so maybe should spray protectant, esp on handles...

And hrhsunshine, congrats again on such a gorgeous bag  would love to post comparison pics 6months, 1 year after and see how our respective crocs have held up - mine over a hopefully not too freezing winter


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Mine is holding up well, although I'm more cautious with her than with my other bags, including my other Antis, even if I've been told that nubuck can handle use. My understanding is that water will not stain it, but I haven't come close to taking that risk yet.  The one note of caution I can provide: be careful holding the bag on your bare skin (e.g., in the crook of your arm) on a hot day if you're sweaty.  I did that without thinking one day and a tiny part of the inside of the handles is a little flatter, or slightly altered, for lack of a better term.  Really no big deal, but I've been even more cautious since.




Thanks Purse. Really helpful info. I will remember that.



cwxx said:


> ^ thanks purseacold for the update! Good to know...I'm not terribly rough on my bags, but also like to use them vs sitting in the closet  so maybe should spray protectant, esp on handles...
> 
> And hrhsunshine, congrats again on such a gorgeous bag  would love to post comparison pics 6months, 1 year after and see how our respective crocs have held up - mine over a hopefully not too freezing winter



Cwxx, the periodic update idea is a great suggestion. Let's definitely do that since nubuck is one of the more delicate of all the Gbag leathers. I will take good shots of the bag and handles.


----------



## jennipug

vickypeh said:


> Congrats  on your new bag. She is so stunning. May i know could you wear it as cross body bag?  Could you pls share some modelling  pic?  Thanks



I don't have my bag with me at the moment so I'll post pics later but I think the strap is a little too short to use as a crossbody.


----------



## jennipug

vickypeh said:


> Congrats  on your new bag. She is so stunning. May i know could you wear it as cross body bag?  Could you pls share some modelling  pic?  Thanks





jennipug said:


> I don't have my bag with me at the moment so I'll post pics later but I think the strap is a little too short to use as a crossbody.




Looks like some ladies have mod pics of mini as a crossbody here,

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/new-mini-antigona-847890-5.html


----------



## Icyss

Hello Lovely Ant Owners! I'm thinking about selling my SHW navy blue small sugar grained goatskin Antigona to fund for a SHW mini black shiny calfskin Antigona. Do you ladies think this is a good idea? I'm a messenger kind of girl, I like the fact that the mini Ant can be a messenger/crossbody kind of bag. Any input will be appreciated. TIA.


----------



## jennipug

Icyss said:


> Hello Lovely Ant Owners! I'm thinking about selling my SHW navy blue small sugar grained goatskin Antigona to fund for a SHW mini black shiny calfskin Antigona. Do you ladies think this is a good idea? I'm a messenger kind of girl, I like the fact that the mini Ant can be a messenger/crossbody kind of bag. Any input will be appreciated. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787376



Love the color of your purse.  I dunno if the mini strap is the ideal length to use as a crossbody....kinda awkward for me


----------



## Icyss

Thank you. I think the mini Ant will look fine on me because I'm a petite gal. I'll make sure to try the mini Ant in the store first.&#128144;


----------



## pinksky777

Sittin pretty


----------



## loveyellow

My first givenchy... Midnight blue mini Antigona !


----------



## hrhsunshine

Icyss said:


> Hello Lovely Ant Owners! I'm thinking about selling my SHW navy blue small sugar grained goatskin Antigona to fund for a SHW mini black shiny calfskin Antigona. Do you ladies think this is a good idea? I'm a messenger kind of girl, I like the fact that the mini Ant can be a messenger/crossbody kind of bag. Any input will be appreciated. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787376





pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2788666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin pretty





loveyellow said:


> My first givenchy... Midnight blue mini Antigona !
> View attachment 2788827




Absolutely BEAUTIFUL Antigonas, ladies!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Not a celeb or tpfr but I found her shot and love how she wore the tri-color brown/beige from the current season.


----------



## linda2705

Icyss said:


> Hello Lovely Ant Owners! I'm thinking about selling my SHW navy blue small sugar grained goatskin Antigona to fund for a SHW mini black shiny calfskin Antigona. Do you ladies think this is a good idea? I'm a messenger kind of girl, I like the fact that the mini Ant can be a messenger/crossbody kind of bag. Any input will be appreciated. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787376


will you use the black mini more often? i say if you believe you will then sell the blue and get the mini =)


----------



## KRZE1234

Hi,  guys!

I just wanna share this Ant I got last week at 20% off! I'm so happy with this purchase not only coz it's an Ant but because I honestly don't have a bag in this colour.


----------



## alimacbon

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2785023
> 
> 
> Black Medium Goatskin Antigona
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee


Beautiful!!! May i know how tall are you?


----------



## hrhsunshine

KRZE1234 said:


> Hi,  guys!
> 
> I just wanna share this Ant I got last week at 20% off! I'm so happy with this purchase not only coz it's an Ant but because I honestly don't have a bag in this colour.



Beautiful! And a deal! Is that a chocolate?


----------



## KRZE1234

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful! And a deal! Is that a chocolate?



=====

Thank you! And yes, it's in Chocolate. Medium, calf leather. I'm so in love with it.


----------



## Lanvinfiend

KRZE, it's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PurseACold

KRZE1234 said:


> Hi,  guys!
> 
> I just wanna share this Ant I got last week at 20% off! I'm so happy with this purchase not only coz it's an Ant but because I honestly don't have a bag in this colour.


So pretty, especially for this season!


----------



## Icyss

linda2705 said:


> will you use the black mini more often? i say if you believe you will then sell the blue and get the mini =)




I think so. Thank you&#128522;&#128144;


----------



## Icyss

loveyellow said:


> My first givenchy... Midnight blue mini Antigona !
> View attachment 2788827




Such a pretty bag! Congrats&#128144;


----------



## KRZE1234

Lanvinfiend said:


> KRZE, it's absolutely beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## KRZE1234

purseacold said:


> so pretty, especially for this season!


i

Thank you! It is an awesome companion for this season.


----------



## anithic

KRZE1234 said:


> Hi,  guys!
> 
> I just wanna share this Ant I got last week at 20% off! I'm so happy with this purchase not only coz it's an Ant but because I honestly don't have a bag in this colour.



Love the colour! Where did you purchase it?

Thanks!


----------



## vlsh

My first midnight blue mini antigona &#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

vlsh said:


> My first midnight blue mini antigona &#128522;



Beautiful! The perfect shade of navy. Enjoy!


----------



## vlsh

Thank u&#128522;


----------



## KRZE1234

anithic said:


> Love the colour! Where did you purchase it?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi. I live in UAE and I bought this in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## mk78

KRZE1234 said:


> Hi. I live in UAE and I bought this in Abu Dhabi.


What a lovely colour and what a great deal. I just called the Givenchy boutique here in the avenues at Jumeirah Etihad towers and the SA sounded surprised about a 20% offer recently on antigonas she said the only thing on offer were the shoppers?! Confusing


----------



## bumble1

Icyss said:


> Such a pretty bag! Congrats&#128144;


Love the textured leather! Beautiful


----------



## kate021105

Still crazy about my first antigona


----------



## Sazzy3103

kate021105 said:


> Still crazy about my first antigona
> 
> View attachment 2797247


Wow love this colour and the scarves, just beautiful


----------



## TeeLVee

kate021105 said:


> Still crazy about my first antigona
> 
> View attachment 2797247


Gorgeous antigona! I'd be crazy about it too.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kate021105 said:


> Still crazy about my first antigona
> 
> View attachment 2797247



Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! Love the vibrant colors!!!


----------



## PurseACold

kate021105 said:


> Still crazy about my first antigona
> 
> View attachment 2797247


Wow.  The vibrancy of the bag and the scarves definitely puts a huge smile on my face


----------



## Lena186

mk78 said:


> What a lovely colour and what a great deal. I just called the Givenchy boutique here in the avenues at Jumeirah Etihad towers and the SA sounded surprised about a 20% offer recently on antigonas she said the only thing on offer were the shoppers?! Confusing



Maybe she got it from AL-Salam store


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mk78

kate021105 said:


> Still crazy about my first antigona
> 
> View attachment 2797247


So pretty


----------



## suelgi

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2788666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin pretty


How do you like the midnight blue??  I'm planning on buying my first Givenchy Ant but can't decide between this color or the black.  Thanks!


----------



## LVLux

So many beautiful new bags- Adore the mini Dark Blue , gorgeous Sienna brown & pop of pink- makes me want a mini now too!!!


----------



## pinksky777

suelgi said:


> How do you like the midnight blue??  I'm planning on buying my first Givenchy Ant but can't decide between this color or the black.  Thanks!




Well I personally am a black and silver hardware combo lover in most bags. The blue is simply gorgeous I have to say, but it's very very similar to the black because it's so dark. It's up to you really. Both are amazingly beautiful


----------



## Dee.

hrhsunshine said:


> Posted her in the croc embossed Ant thread but she belongs here as well...



This is one of the most beautiful antigona's I've ever seen!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dee. said:


> This is one of the most beautiful antigona's I've ever seen!



Thank you!!!


----------



## pinksky777

Hanging at my besties!


----------



## TeeLVee

pinksky777 said:


> Hanging at my besties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804952


Gorgeous antigona.


----------



## pinksky777

TeeLVee said:


> Gorgeous antigona.




Thanks!  I'm getting LOTS of use


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> Hanging at my besties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804952



So gorgeous! Glad ur using her so much. Love InStyle! Got my latest issue yesterday and enjoyed it in bed last might!


----------



## Sazzy3103

pinksky777 said:


> Hanging at my besties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804952


Love this bag so much  Every time Harrods (the only UK store I've seen sell it) gets some in stock though, they sell out immediately!


----------



## pinksky777

Sazzy3103 said:


> Love this bag so much  Every time Harrods (the only UK store I've seen sell it) gets some in stock though, they sell out immediately!




It's true I did notice it's hard to find online! I saw it in person at my local holt renfrew and then the next week it was gone. I also find it odd how L'indelepalais never re-stocked after I purchased mine...


----------



## elu

Does anyone have mod shot of the pearl gray small antigona?


----------



## mdlchic77

Dee. said:


> This is one of the most beautiful antigona's I've ever seen!




+1. The BEST Antigona ever!!! I am so jealous lol. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## KRZE1234

mk78 said:


> What a lovely colour and what a great deal. I just called the Givenchy boutique here in the avenues at Jumeirah Etihad towers and the SA sounded surprised about a 20% offer recently on antigonas she said the only thing on offer were the shoppers?! Confusing


I didn't know I was gonna get a discount, tbh. But  she offered. I guess I just got lucky.


----------



## KRZE1234

kate021105 said:


> Still crazy about my first antigona
> 
> View attachment 2797247


Oh, this is so pretty!


----------



## KRZE1234

Lena186 said:


> Maybe she got it from AL-Salam store
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I don't know where AlSalam is. Is that in Dubai? I got mine in Etihad Towers in AD.


----------



## dollychic

kate021105 said:


> Still crazy about my first antigona
> 
> View attachment 2797247



One word - WOW! 
Such a lovely vibrant color..! Well-done!


----------



## Lanvinfiend

That pink is to die for!


----------



## pinksky777

Almost impossible to truly capture the beautiful dark shade of grey! I keep trying though haha.


----------



## lolaspassion

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2809614
> View attachment 2809618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost impossible to truly capture the beautiful dark shade of grey! I keep trying though haha.



Looks beautiful!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## elu

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2809614
> View attachment 2809618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost impossible to truly capture the beautiful dark shade of grey! I keep trying though haha.




I so wish this color gray would come in the shiny leather as well!


----------



## pinksky777

lolaspassion said:


> Looks beautiful!! &#128525;&#128525;




Thanks


----------



## pinksky777

elu said:


> I so wish this color gray would come in the shiny leather as well!




It's funny because I had thought about that a while back, and after seeing them both IRL I just don't think that it would look "right" in the shiny leather.


----------



## missmoimoi

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2809614
> View attachment 2809618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost impossible to truly capture the beautiful dark shade of grey! I keep trying though haha.



OH MY!  Is this an official "dark grey" grainy goat small?  I have only seen grey which is a light grey imo.  I love yours!  Congrats


----------



## pinksky777

missmoimoi said:


> OH MY!  Is this an official "dark grey" grainy goat small?  I have only seen grey which is a light grey imo.  I love yours!  Congrats




Yes it is! It was hard to track down but I'm glad I held out  I almost went for the light grey antigona in size medium but I felt it was too big and that the silver hardware didn't stand out at all on the light shiny leather.


----------



## missmoimoi

pinksky777 said:


> Yes it is! It was hard to track down but I'm glad I held out  I almost went for the light grey antigona in size medium but I felt it was too big and that the silver hardware didn't stand out at all on the light shiny leather.



OH!  So glad you went with the small dark grey   Personally, I did not "like" the light grey med - it's just too flat and bland but that's me and my 2 cents only.


----------



## pinksky777

missmoimoi said:


> OH!  So glad you went with the small dark grey   Personally, I did not "like" the light grey med - it's just too flat and bland but that's me and my 2 cents only.




It's so hard because I always go back and forth on whether I should have gone with the medium size or it's good that I stuck with the small... I think it looks better on other ppl in pictures lol


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

Here is my newest addition and very first Givenchy. Ordered it sunday and got it today! (thu) Got it from farfetch for 1520 plus shipping. At first i thought i got medium but the tag says small. Im confused!


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

here's tag


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

Sorry for the quality photo taken on my phone. Got home from work and I found this waiting for me &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

It is my first time to order at farfetch and they made a mistake because my order clearly says medium and I got a small. What do i next?


----------



## pinksky777

zHOPAHOLIC said:


> It is my first time to order at farfetch and they made a mistake because my order clearly says medium and I got a small. What do i next?




Yea the price is even pretty low for a small size though... Hmm. Return it if you think the medium suits you better. As far as cost though, you definitely didn't overpay if that's what your thinking.


----------



## hrhsunshine

zHOPAHOLIC said:


> It is my first time to order at farfetch and they made a mistake because my order clearly says medium and I got a small. What do i next?



The retailers (not just FF) often get the sizing wrong. I have heard Givenchy is weedinf out the true large bags so the retailers may start considering what was medium to be large and what was small to be medium. I have seen the mini labeled as small in listings too. You indeed got the small Antigona. You can see the small is more square in shape while the medium is more rectangular. That helps in photos if you shop some more for the medium. Your bag is beautiful but if medium is what you wanted, return this. 

Since the listing indeed said this bag was a medium, that is an inaccuracy on FF. You should contact them about that so you don't pay the $30ish that it cost to ship to you. You should get a FULL refund if it is their mistake.  You can prove the mistake with your order info and the tag from the bag.


----------



## zHOPAHOLIC

Thanks for the feedback. It's still a good deal, like 500 cheaper than Saks but I was looking for something bigger to travel with so I guess I'm taking it back. Bag is perfect tho and not as shiny as i expected it to be, which is good. 
Called customer service and sent them an email of the tag thats says small.


----------



## missmoimoi

pinksky777 said:


> It's so hard because I always go back and forth on whether I should have gone with the medium size or it's good that I stuck with the small... I think it looks better on other ppl in pictures lol



I have the exact same problem - exactly.  I have a med Antigona (blk) and a small Antigona (carmine red).  Recently, I picked up another med Antigona (blue) in grainy goat "sugar" leather.  She was an excellent price BUT...I really shouldn't get a 2nd med Antigona - my one black one will do.  However, if I come across another Small Antigona in a beloved colour - that's a different story.  I was not totally smitten-in-love with the medium blue shade, it's ok and I tried to convince myself to love it because of the great price:  but for me, it had 2 strikes against it:


med size not my fave
shade of medium blue - not my fave


----------



## LVLux

missmoimoi said:


> I have the exact same problem - exactly.  I have a med Antigona (blk) and a small Antigona (carmine red).  Recently, I picked up another med Antigona (blue) in grainy goat "sugar" leather.  She was an excellent price BUT...I really shouldn't get a 2nd med Antigona - my one black one will do.  However, if I come across another Small Antigona in a beloved colour - that's a different story.  I was not totally smitten-in-love with the medium blue shade, it's ok and I tried to convince myself to love it because of the great price:  but for me, it had 2 strikes against it:
> 
> 
> med size not my fave
> shade of medium blue - not my fave


If it is this Blue-I bought it and love it-so versatile!


----------



## missmoimoi

LVLux said:


> If it is this Blue-I bought it and love it-so versatile!



Yes!  I think so!  I returned her last Sunday.  It was tough because the price point was fabulous.  Congratulations   I will just have to wait for the next "really for me" bag.  Here she is posing with my other blues while I was still trying to decide:


----------



## LVLux

Yours looks more like a steel blue-mine has a definite Midtone Teal blue-Hapy you were able to return you since it was not true love!


----------



## missmoimoi

LVLux said:


> If it is this Blue-I bought it and love it-so versatile!


Hey - you know what I keep "nagging" the dwntwn Winners staff & Mgr about?  I keep telling them that they must attach the dust bags firmly and even mark premier designer handbags as a 2 piece item.  If I ever return a handbag to Winners, I'm honest and I return the dust bag.  But I've seen premier designer bags show up with dust bag, get sold, returned but the cards & dust bag are missing.  They need to wise up managing their runway bags.


----------



## missmoimoi

LVLux said:


> Yours looks more like a steel blue-mine has a definite Midtone Teal blue-Hapy you were able to return you since it was not true love!


I think it's just my BB photo.  I took several photos of it and I could not capture the real life colour.  Did you buy yours at Park Royal or something?  You don't think it's the exact same bag?


----------



## LVLux

missmoimoi said:


> I have the exact same problem - exactly.  I have a med Antigona (blk) and a small Antigona (carmine red).  Recently, I picked up another med Antigona (blue) in grainy goat "sugar" leather.  She was an excellent price BUT...I really shouldn't get a 2nd med Antigona - my one black one will do.  However, if I come across another Small Antigona in a beloved colour - that's a different story.  I was not totally smitten-in-love with the medium blue shade, it's ok and I tried to convince myself to love it because of the great price:  but for me, it had 2 strikes against it:
> 
> 
> med size not my fave
> shade of medium blue - not my fave





missmoimoi said:


> I think it's just my BB photo.  I took several photos of it and I could not capture the real life colour.  Did you buy yours at Park Royal or something?  You don't think it's the exact same bag?



No, I purchased mine from Neiman Marcus & they had two blues released one was my color blue which really is a muted turquoise color and the other was more of a williamsburg blue and yours look like it has that tone.


----------



## kerunchboi

That blue Lucrezia is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## alexandraxo

I'm planning on purchasing an antigona in pearl gray. However, I'm so torn on size! I'm 5'8 and I feel the small is just too small, but the medium is huge. I wish there was a size in between! Was anyone else in between sizes, and, if so, which one did you pick? Thanks!


----------



## SweetP101

I've done a search, but is there a thread on current Antigona colours?


----------



## missmoimoi

alexandraxo said:


> I'm planning on purchasing an antigona in pearl gray. However, I'm so torn on size! I'm 5'8 and I feel the small is just too small, but the medium is huge. I wish there was a size in between! Was anyone else in between sizes, and, if so, which one did you pick? Thanks!



YES!  I so know what you're saying - their med is never going to sag/hang/slouch so for me, it's rather tall, stiff and bulbous - it's gorgeous but yea...and then small is a tad too small.  They need a 2.5 or something


----------



## missmoimoi

LVLux said:


> No, I purchased mine from Neiman Marcus & they had two blues released one was my color blue which really is a muted turquoise color and the other was more of a williamsburg blue and yours look like it has that tone.



Oh!  I thought perhaps you were in Vancouver, BC too.  I wonder who bought the med blue grainy goat?  I brought her back last Sunday morning...tiny bit of remorse but oh well...I will survive (one med Ant will do me).

If you have time, will you post pics?  I was frustrated trying to find the "official designer colour" of that med blue.  Might be Steel Blue?  Petrol blue?  There is a very similar blue for 2015 called Oil Blue.  At least they came up with a name for SS2015.


----------



## missmoimoi

kerunchboi said:


> That blue Lucrezia is GORGEOUS!!



Thanks!  Yea, the med Lucrezia is my fave over and above the med or small Antigona.  But I heard that the Lucrezia is being discontinued?


----------



## pinksky777

alexandraxo said:


> I'm planning on purchasing an antigona in pearl gray. However, I'm so torn on size! I'm 5'8 and I feel the small is just too small, but the medium is huge. I wish there was a size in between! Was anyone else in between sizes, and, if so, which one did you pick? Thanks!




I had the exact same problem (given I'm only 5'6), so I went with the small... The medium to me was realllly big and I also felt the more I looked at the bag in Instagram and other places, the more I noticed the medium seems to loose shape way more so than the small size. It's up to you girl, go with your gut!


----------



## kerunchboi

pinksky777 said:


> I had the exact same problem (given I'm only 5'6), so I went with the small... The medium to me was realllly big and I also felt the more I looked at the bag in Instagram and other places, the more I noticed the medium seems to loose shape way more so than the small size. It's up to you girl, go with your gut!



Yeah. My Lucrezia is made out of goat leather like some of the Antigonas and really loosened up after time. I guess its just what happens naturally to goat leather. I love that its more slouchy now, but you definitely should keep that in mind!


----------



## Sassandchanel

Dee. said:


> This is one of the most beautiful antigona's I've ever seen!


Stunning!


----------



## elu

alexandraxo said:


> I'm planning on purchasing an antigona in pearl gray. However, I'm so torn on size! I'm 5'8 and I feel the small is just too small, but the medium is huge. I wish there was a size in between! Was anyone else in between sizes, and, if so, which one did you pick? Thanks!




I've read that how it looks on you also depends on your stature (ie if you have broader shoulders, the medium might not look as big in you.)  personally given the choice I would go with the small over the medium just because the boxiness combined with the bigness of the medium would make it extra difficult to commute with. (And in NYC, that's a big concern!) Also, a bigger bag means it would be heavier so even if you don't use all the space in a bigger bag, you'd be stuck with the extra weight. I haven't pulled the trigger on an antigona yet but I've had my eyes on it for ages. I know I'll get the small (I'm 5'3" and the small feels a little big to me sometimes) but I can't settle on the color! The linen, black, and pearl gray are all calling my name. Will you post some mod shots once you pull the trigger? I haven't seen any mod shots of the pearl gray


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

Joining the club.  Here's my Givenchy Antigona Metal Edge Hazel, Medium


----------



## hrhsunshine

SweetP101 said:


> I've done a search, but is there a thread on current Antigona colours?



No, unfortunately we don't do a thread on a season's colors. Good idea to perhaps start with the next season.


----------



## kerunchboi

missmoimoi said:


> Thanks!  Yea, the med Lucrezia is my fave over and above the med or small Antigona.  But I heard that the Lucrezia is being discontinued?



Oh my gosh! Really?! I hope not! I LOVE my tri colored Lucrezia. It's my favorite bag of that shape. I love it more than the LV SC or Speedy.


----------



## Rina337

For people who have bought the mini antigona bag and want to lengthen the strap without fighting the strap... Simply unscrew the studs. It took me no time to unscrew both. Just remember to screw it back properly. 

Hope it helps someone...


----------



## pinksky777

Rina337 said:


> For people who have bought the mini antigona bag and want to lengthen the strap without fighting the strap... Simply unscrew the studs. It took me no time to unscrew both. Just remember to screw it back properly.
> 
> Hope it helps someone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817066




I would have suggested leaving the strap alone... I adjusted mine in April and both randomly fell off 2 months later... I went and fought to get a new bag (exact same bag/color etc..) luckily I succeeded but sure enough after a couple months the same thing happened, except THIS time I found the stud on the floor, so I went to a cobbler and glued them (wasn't a big deal because I wasn't planing on ever adjusting it again).


----------



## Rina337

pinksky777 said:


> I would have suggested leaving the strap alone... I adjusted mine in April and both randomly fell off 2 months later... I went and fought to get a new bag (exact same bag/color etc..) luckily I succeeded but sure enough after a couple months the same thing happened, except THIS time I found the stud on the floor, so I went to a cobbler and glued them (wasn't a big deal because I wasn't planing on ever adjusting it again).




When I pop to London in Dec, I'll be buying the same studs at the ones on the pandora mini to replace these spike ones with. I unscrewed these spikes very easily with my hands so I'm not suprised they would fall off... And they don't have a groove in the back to allow for sufficiently tightening with a screwdriver. The mini panda ones are also easier for the strap to adjust.


----------



## pinksky777

Rina337 said:


> When I pop to London in Dec, I'll be buying the same studs at the ones on the pandora mini to replace these spike ones with. I unscrewed these spikes very easily with my hands so I'm not suprised they would fall off... And they don't have a groove in the back to allow for sufficiently tightening with a screwdriver. The mini panda ones are also easier for the strap to adjust.




That's good! As long as you've got a plan right


----------



## Rina337

pinksky777 said:


> That's good! As long as you've got a plan right




:Groucho: I used to work with a leather workshop a lot, and I like Sam brown studs so much more than spikes... Plus a girl needs her bag to be securely held together. Haha thank you though!


----------



## robert5050

thebeautyjunkee said:


> Joining the club.  Here's my Givenchy Antigona Metal Edge Hazel, Medium
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816510



Perfect color! I like it!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Here is my short-lived Gbag Antigona family:


1. med pebbled calf black with gun metal hw
2. sm grainy goat carmine red with silver hw
3. med grainy goat med blue with silver hw - she was returned to Winners


----------



## Sazzy3103

missmoimoi said:


> Here is my short-lived Gbag Antigona family:
> 
> 
> 1. med pebbled calf black with gun metal hw
> 2. sm grainy goat carmine red with silver hw
> 3. med grainy goat med blue with silver hw - she was returned to Winners


Beautiful collection, I love the red in particular


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Here is my short-lived Gbag Antigona family:
> 
> 
> 1. med pebbled calf black with gun metal hw
> 2. sm grainy goat carmine red with silver hw
> 3. med grainy goat med blue with silver hw - she was returned to Winners



Your pebbled calf black and your carmine are two of my absolute fave HG Givenchy bags!


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Your pebbled calf black and your carmine are two of my absolute fave HG Givenchy bags!



Thank you hrhsunshine!  I don't feel quite so sad about returning the med size med blue after hearing your opinion   I think what stings the most was that the med/med blue was a great deal and in the end, I didn't benefit


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

everyones bag is so beautiful i've been in love with the Antigona for so long now but i just wish that the long strap was removable. i read somewhere that it isnt is this true?


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Thank you hrhsunshine!  I don't feel quite so sad about returning the med size med blue after hearing your opinion   I think what stings the most was that the med/med blue was a great deal and in the end, I didn't benefit



I totally understand.  Those amazing deals are so hard to pass up, but if it isn't true LOVE, then it is wasted money.    I am glad you feel much better.  Your two Ants are T....D....F!


----------



## Sazzy3103

tua08366 said:


> everyones bag is so beautiful i've been in love with the Antigona for so long now but i just wish that the long strap was removable. i read somewhere that it isnt is this true?


I've got the Antigona in the small size and can confirm that the shoulder strap is not removable. It doesn't actually interfere with the look or functionality of the bag though.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Sazzy3103 said:


> I've got the Antigona in the small size and can confirm that the shoulder strap is not removable. It doesn't actually interfere with the look or functionality of the bag though.


thank you for ur response im so in love with this bag just that unremovable strap is kinda bothering me a lil


----------



## Sazzy3103

tua08366 said:


> thank you for ur response im so in love with this bag just that unremovable strap is kinda bothering me a lil


I felt like that as I didn't plan to use the shoulder strap (and don't actually use it) and I normally remove them from bags if I'm not using them. However as it isn't too long, it doesn't hang down and get in the way when not used, at least not on the small anyway. 

If it bothers you though, it might be worth trying it out in a shop first to see how you get on with it. If you aren't near any shops that sell Givenchy, try looking on YouTube, there's some really helpful reviews on there.


----------



## LVLux

tua08366 said:


> everyones bag is so beautiful i've been in love with the Antigona for so long now but i just wish that the long strap was removable. i read somewhere that it isnt is this true?


No need to remove it when it is not in use it slips snugly around the bottom of the bag and you won't even know it is there until you need it again!


----------



## sansandy

My new red Antigona in small


----------



## TeeLVee

sansandy said:


> My new red Antigona in small




So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## PurseACold

sansandy said:


> My new red Antigona in small


So pretty! Like candy!


----------



## hrhsunshine

sansandy said:


> My new red Antigona in small



ITA with Purse! Just like candy!! You definitely got the perfect color for the holiday season. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## sansandy

TeeLVee said:


> So pretty! Congrats!






PurseACold said:


> So pretty! Like candy!






hrhsunshine said:


> ITA with Purse! Just like candy!! You definitely got the perfect color for the holiday season. Congrats and enjoy!!





Thank you &#128522;


----------



## pinksky777

My love


----------



## PreeKam

Got my first Medium Antigona in Black Calf leather. I got it an at unbelievable price of US $ 1400
This is my first premium designer handbag after using several MBMJ & Alexander Wangs
SO excited


----------



## elu

PreeKam said:


> Got my first Medium Antigona in Black Calf leather. I got it an at unbelievable price of US $ 1400
> This is my first premium designer handbag after using several MBMJ & Alexander Wangs
> SO excited




PreeKambehere did you get it?!


----------



## cheersbaby

missmoimoi said:


> Here is my short-lived Gbag Antigona family:
> 
> 
> 1. med pebbled calf black with gun metal hw
> 2. sm grainy goat carmine red with silver hw
> 3. med grainy goat med blue with silver hw - she was returned to Winners




amazing collection, never thought the blue one would be thats gorgeous, 
would be on my bucket list&#9786;&#65039; also your gunmetal calf black truly inspire me, its all gorgeouss, 
after buying my first antigona, its make me wanting more &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; does anyone feel the same?


----------



## PreeKam

elu said:


> PreeKambehere did you get it?!




Hi I got it from Net a Porter UK site. In fact its still there for around 857£ (Including tax) which amounts to US$1400 whereas the same bag/ model is for 2250$ on the Net a Porter US site. I wonder why there is such a big difference in price for the same bag

Grab it while you can


----------



## dangerouscurves

For those who have small Antigona in goat skin, how does the leather hold up over time? Does it get slouchy?


----------



## Sazzy3103

Does anyone know if Givenchy has released a new colour for the Antigona called Cherry? There's a bag listed on Harrods (link below) and it looks a bit like the Oxblood, but they have it listed as Cherry and it does look a bit more purply red. It's so hard to tell though just based on pictures online. Any info would be much appreciated.

http://www.harrods.com/product/smal...ivenchy-accessories&cat3=bc-givenchy-handbags


----------



## missmoimoi

Sazzy3103 said:


> Does anyone know if Givenchy has released a new colour for the Antigona called Cherry? There's a bag listed on Harrods (link below) and it looks a bit like the Oxblood, but they have it listed as Cherry and it does look a bit more purply red. It's so hard to tell though just based on pictures online. Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/smal...ivenchy-accessories&cat3=bc-givenchy-handbags



Haven't seen the Red Cherry in real life but yes, I noticed it on Harrods website as well as pre-order on an American site (Bergdorf, Neiman Marcus...not sure which one).   Photos are always so deceiving but if it's named Cherry Red, I would think it has a bit of a blue undertone.


----------



## missmoimoi

dangerouscurves said:


> For those who have small Antigona in goat skin, how does the leather hold up over time? Does it get slouchy?



I have a small grainy goat - I cannot imagine that this leather would ever get slouchy on the larger medium grainy goat, it's bound to soften but "slouchy" not sure about that.  The med Antigona bags (newer ones) just seem very structured & stiff to me - cannot imagine these getting slouchy.  Haven't had mine for long enough however so maybe someone with more experience would know better.

I've seen old photos of celebs with the original (?) older Antigona bags - some of those look slouchy.


----------



## pinksky777

missmoimoi said:


> Haven't seen the Red Cherry in real life but yes, I noticed it on Harrods website as well as pre-order on an American site (Bergdorf, Neiman Marcus...not sure which one).   Photos are always so deceiving but if it's named Cherry Red, I would think it has a bit of a blue undertone.




No it's a completely different color from oxblood, plus it's got a different lining as well. The oxblood has a beige lining and the cherry has a black lining.


----------



## Sazzy3103

missmoimoi said:


> Haven't seen the Red Cherry in real life but yes, I noticed it on Harrods website as well as pre-order on an American site (Bergdorf, Neiman Marcus...not sure which one).   Photos are always so deceiving but if it's named Cherry Red, I would think it has a bit of a blue undertone.


Great thanks, I thought it might have been just Harrods making up names! You're right, it's so hard to tell online. They have the bag in 2 sizes in Cherry and even the 2 pictures on their own website are completely different!


----------



## Sazzy3103

pinksky777 said:


> No it's a completely different color from oxblood, plus it's got a different lining as well. The oxblood has a beige lining and the cherry has a black lining.


Thanks for the info, I wasn't sure as they looked kind of similar in the pictures. That's great though, been looking out for a new colour after I couldn't get my hands on a dark grey.


----------



## pinksky777

Sazzy3103 said:


> Thanks for the info, I wasn't sure as they looked kind of similar in the pictures. That's great though, been looking out for a new colour after I couldn't get my hands on a dark grey.




It's prettier than the oxblood in my opinion! How come you couldn't get your hands on the dark grey?? Isn't it available online still?


----------



## Sazzy3103

pinksky777 said:


> It's prettier than the oxblood in my opinion! How come you couldn't get your hands on the dark grey?? Isn't it available online still?


Nope it came back onto the Harrods website for like a day then sold out again! I've looked everywhere but no one else is selling it in the UK. That's great news about the Cherry though, I was leaning towards the dark pink in the mini but wasn't 100% sure, but this looks definitely more me


----------



## pinksky777

Sazzy3103 said:


> Nope it came back onto the Harrods website for like a day then sold out again! I've looked everywhere but no one else is selling it in the UK. That's great news about the Cherry though, I was leaning towards the dark pink in the mini but wasn't 100% sure, but this looks definitely more me




Hmmm I saw it on farfetch.com, not sure if it's worth it since your in the UK...


----------



## Sazzy3103

pinksky777 said:


> Hmmm I saw it on farfetch.com, not sure if it's worth it since your in the UK...


It just depends where it comes from. If it's in Europe then it's fine, but anything outside Europe and you're hit with massive customs taxes. I made that mistake years ago with a Marc Jacobs, the bag ended up costing me more than I could have got it for in the UK! 

Thanks for the info though, I'll take a look. Maybe I'll get lucky someday!


----------



## antigonalover

I have been looking around for best deal to get a black medium shiny antigona. During the last Selfridges CCE sale, i was disappointed that it was excluded in the 20% discount. Those on sale were  seasonal colors antigona. Do you think the black medium will be excluded in the Harrods Fashion Sale with 30% off this weekend again? The wait is killing me...


----------



## shosho811

antigonalover said:


> I have been looking around for best deal to get a black medium shiny antigona. During the last Selfridges CCE sale, i was disappointed that it was excluded in the 20% discount. Those on sale were  seasonal colors antigona. Do you think the black medium will be excluded in the Harrods Fashion Sale with 30% off this weekend again? The wait is killing me...




I don't know for certain, but most likely it will be excluded. 

As the black can be sold season to season, they feel no pressure to get rid of them to make room for the 'new season' stock. 

Hence only seasonal colour go on discount.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Just feeling so much love for my Antigonas this morning. I pulled out my amazing Bottle Green Antigona from FW13. She is such a great neutral.  I don't think I ever looked at my two mediums side by side since getting my croc embossed Antigona. Wanted her to sit next to her new sister, grey croc embossed Antigona...as well as their two little sisters (bright blue and night blue).  Haven't done an Antigona family shot in a while.


----------



## perfection20

Hi everyone! 
Got my very first G bag!!!! Yay! 

I'm a little concerned cause it was so 'rounded' and puffy at the boutique but now that I'm carrying it I have to always 'pop' it back into shape. Do you guys get that? Any tips? 

Should I stuff my baby anti at night? :o


----------



## hrhsunshine

perfection20 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Got my very first G bag!!!! Yay!
> 
> I'm a little concerned cause it was so 'rounded' and puffy at the boutique but now that I'm carrying it I have to always 'pop' it back into shape. Do you guys get that? Any tips?
> 
> Should I stuff my baby anti at night? :o



I have had to pop mine occasionally but it wan't all the time....usually after being carried by the strap. Stuffing may help while in storage.  I don't know that it would help lessen the caving in that you experience. Certainly dosn't hurt to try. Some bags will simply be softer than others. I have had many Antigonas and they did vary in stiffness...and everyone one of mine were brand new when i got them.


----------



## perfection20

hrhsunshine said:


> I have had to pop mine occasionally but it wan't all the time....usually after being carried by the strap. Stuffing may help while in storage.  I don't know that it would help lessen the caving in that you experience. Certainly dosn't hurt to try. Some bags will simply be softer than others. I have had many Antigonas and they did vary in stiffness...and everyone one of mine were brand new when i got them.




Yessss I prefer the shoulder strap and the whole time I'm just finding ways not to flatten her. Haha 
Do you also use a base shaper?  
I'm considering investing in one just cause I never want her to be a saggy grandma hehe 

P.s looooove your Antigona collection!! You are a total addict. Haha


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Just feeling so much love for my Antigonas this morning. I pulled out my amazing Bottle Green Antigona from FW13. She is such a great neutral.  I don't think I ever looked at my two mediums side by side since getting my croc embossed Antigona. Wanted her to sit next to her new sister, grey croc embossed Antigona...as well as their two little sisters (bright blue and night blue).  Haven't done an Antigona family shot in a while.


That is one stunning family - on their own, each is gorgeous, but together, wow!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

perfection20 said:


> Yessss I prefer the shoulder strap and the whole time I'm just finding ways not to flatten her. Haha
> Do you also use a base shaper?
> I'm considering investing in one just cause I never want her to be a saggy grandma hehe
> 
> P.s looooove your Antigona collection!! You are a total addict. Haha



As far as I know, the Ant base is very sturdy. I don't think any of us use one. The sides are more likely to smooshy but stuffing during storage helps keep the shape longer.

Thank u! Yeah, kind of sick in the head obsessed with these things!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> That is one stunning family - on their own, each is gorgeous, but together, wow!!



Thanks Purse! I wish I could hold all of them in my arms and just SQUEEZE!


----------



## PurseACold

You need to be an octopus, so you can carry a bunch of them at once :lolots::rockettes:


----------



## Sazzy3103

hrhsunshine said:


> Just feeling so much love for my Antigonas this morning. I pulled out my amazing Bottle Green Antigona from FW13. She is such a great neutral.  I don't think I ever looked at my two mediums side by side since getting my croc embossed Antigona. Wanted her to sit next to her new sister, grey croc embossed Antigona...as well as their two little sisters (bright blue and night blue).  Haven't done an Antigona family shot in a while.


WOW what a collection   

I'm feeling love for your Antigona collection too! What a lucky lady you are to have such beauties.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> You need to be an octopus, so you can carry a bunch of them at once :lolots::rockettes:



Lol!!! Right? Or Elasta-girl!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sazzy3103 said:


> WOW what a collection
> 
> I'm feeling love for your Antigona collection too! What a lucky lady you are to have such beauties.



Haha! Thank u! I do feel VERY lucky!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Just feeling so much love for my Antigonas this morning. I pulled out my amazing Bottle Green Antigona from FW13. She is such a great neutral.  I don't think I ever looked at my two mediums side by side since getting my croc embossed Antigona. Wanted her to sit next to her new sister, grey croc embossed Antigona...as well as their two little sisters (bright blue and night blue).  Haven't done an Antigona family shot in a while.


 
Holy Moly!!!!  I simply adore your entire collection and I LOVE the divine nubuck croc embossed is the perfect shade of grey!  Congrats - I take it the nubuck croc is the latest edition?


----------



## Bagproud

hrhsunshine said:


> Just feeling so much love for my Antigonas this morning. I pulled out my amazing Bottle Green Antigona from FW13. She is such a great neutral.  I don't think I ever looked at my two mediums side by side since getting my croc embossed Antigona. Wanted her to sit next to her new sister, grey croc embossed Antigona...as well as their two little sisters (bright blue and night blue).  Haven't done an Antigona family shot in a while.



hrhsunshine you are the Givenchy Guru. I love your Antigona collection. Every piece is special. I also love your Carmine nightingale. I am a huge Givenchy fan who has been reading for the longest time, but finally decided I have to join in the Givenchy discussions.


----------



## pond23

I want this Antigona family pic as my screensaver, hrhsunshine! The grey nubuck is my personal fave, and I am still kicking myself for not having jumped on this beauty when I had the chance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Holy Moly!!!!  I simply adore your entire collection and I LOVE the divine nubuck croc embossed is the perfect shade of grey!  Congrats - I take it the nubuck croc is the latest edition?



Thank u Moimoi! The croc is the perfect shade of grey. It often photographs lighter but I was able to capture that it is a dark grey.



Bagproud said:


> hrhsunshine you are the Givenchy Guru. I love your Antigona collection. Every piece is special. I also love your Carmine nightingale. I am a huge Givenchy fan who has been reading for the longest time, but finally decided I have to join in the Givenchy discussions.



Lol! Thank u! Each is definitely special and I adore my carmine gale! I should have jumped on a small carmine Ant before they soldout. Huge regret for me.  Welcome and I am glad you decided to join in the chat!



pond23 said:


> I want this Antigona family pic as my screensaver, hrhsunshine! The grey nubuck is my personal fave, and I am still kicking myself for not having jumped on this beauty when I had the chance.



Lol! U r most welcome to enjoy my family as a screensaver! I almost missed out on the croc. Really dragged my feet, trying to be "good" but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## TeeLVee

hrhsunshine said:


> Just feeling so much love for my Antigonas this morning. I pulled out my amazing Bottle Green Antigona from FW13. She is such a great neutral.  I don't think I ever looked at my two mediums side by side since getting my croc embossed Antigona. Wanted her to sit next to her new sister, grey croc embossed Antigona...as well as their two little sisters (bright blue and night blue).  Haven't done an Antigona family shot in a while.


What a beautiful collection. Each one is gorgeous!


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Congrats - I take it the nubuck croc is the latest edition?



Forgot to respond to this part of your post. Yes, I got her just this Fall. Part of an exclusive release thru Barneys NY.


----------



## hrhsunshine

TeeLVee said:


> What a beautiful collection. Each one is gorgeous!



Thank u Tee!


----------



## antigonalover

shosho811 said:


> I don't know for certain, but most likely it will be excluded.
> 
> As the black can be sold season to season, they feel no pressure to get rid of them to make room for the 'new season' stock.
> 
> Hence only seasonal colour go on discount.


 
True enough, black medium is excluded from the harrods sale.


----------



## PurseACold

antigonalover said:


> I have been looking around for best deal to get a black medium shiny antigona. During the last Selfridges CCE sale, i was disappointed that it was excluded in the 20% discount. Those on sale were  seasonal colors antigona. Do you think the black medium will be excluded in the Harrods Fashion Sale with 30% off this weekend again? The wait is killing me...


There's one for sale on ideeli.com right now (or at least I think it's a medium - the dimensions are kind of wacky). It's not listed in a particular sale but if you search for Givenchy in the general search box, you'll see it (or try this link: http://www.ideel.com/events/213406/offers/13516834/latest_view/3757114?from_ppr=1). It's listed for $1699.


----------



## elu

PurseACold said:


> There's one for sale on ideeli.com right now (or at least I think it's a medium - the dimensions are kind of wacky). It's not listed in a particular sale but if you search for Givenchy in the general search box, you'll see it (or try this link: http://www.ideel.com/events/213406/offers/13516834/latest_view/3757114?from_ppr=1). It's listed for $1699.




Maybe I'm going nuts but it looks like a small..


----------



## PurseACold

elu said:


> Maybe I'm going nuts but it looks like a small..


It might be. The pics and dimension info are confusing me. Not sure if it's a small or medium.


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## Sakuracherry

The Antigona on Ideel is medium. I've confirmed with them and placed an order today.


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Just feeling so much love for my Antigonas this morning. I pulled out my amazing Bottle Green Antigona from FW13. She is such a great neutral.  I don't think I ever looked at my two mediums side by side since getting my croc embossed Antigona. Wanted her to sit next to her new sister, grey croc embossed Antigona...as well as their two little sisters (bright blue and night blue).  Haven't done an Antigona family shot in a while.


 Hi hrhsunshine!  I meant to ask you, where is hazel antigona?  Is this a partial antigona family photo?


----------



## PurseACold

Sakuracherry said:


> The Antigona on Ideel is medium. I've confirmed with them and placed an order today.



Congrats!


----------



## Sakuracherry

Thank you! I got it for $1200 since they had a special promotion today. It was a steal. Cannot wait to receive it and post pictures.


----------



## perfection20

Sakuracherry said:


> Thank you! I got it for $1200 since they had a special promotion today. It was a steal. Cannot wait to receive it and post pictures.




Omg that's an amazing price! What promotion was it? I only see it for 1699 now


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Hi hrhsunshine!  I meant to ask you, where is hazel antigona?  Is this a partial antigona family photo?



Moimoi, you have a great memory!  I sold her to a friend of mine very soon after I got her.  I thought she had more of a warm undertone that I preferred, so I never used her and sold her.  Oh, how I regret that move.  She was BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sakuracherry

perfection20 said:


> Omg that's an amazing price! What promotion was it? I only see it for 1699 now



They had an extra 35% off sale yesterday. You can still get it for $1530 if you are a first time shopper.


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Moimoi, you have a great memory!  I sold her to a friend of mine very soon after I got her.  I thought she had more of a warm undertone that I preferred, so I never used her and sold her.  Oh, how I regret that move.  She was BEAUTIFUL!



Oooh, it's painful - buyer's remorse/seller's remorse; it's hard being colour sensitive which I think 99% of all purse addicts are probably colour sensitive too.  I've only seen Hazel online whether they be Antigona, Nightingale or Lucrezia.  It has nice warm dark golden honey tone but not are deep as cinnamon.  

I sat on the fence over the my recent purchase of the med grainy Ant in Med Blue.  In the end, that shade of blue did nothing for me but I tried to love it.  If it looked anything like Bal Maldives or Bal Papeete or Hermes Blue Jean in togo leather...I probably would have fainted over it but...whatever...yea, I need to narrow things down regardless of finding these great deals that fall into my lap.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Oooh, it's painful - buyer's remorse/seller's remorse; it's hard being colour sensitive which I think 99% of all purse addicts are probably colour sensitive too.  I've only seen Hazel online whether they be Antigona, Nightingale or Lucrezia.  It has nice warm dark golden honey tone but not are deep as cinnamon.
> 
> I sat on the fence over the my recent purchase of the med grainy Ant in Med Blue.  In the end, that shade of blue did nothing for me but I tried to love it.  If it looked anything like Bal Maldives or Bal Papeete or Hermes Blue Jean in togo leather...I probably would have fainted over it but...whatever...yea, I need to narrow things down regardless of finding these great deals that fall into my lap.



You are so right. Hazel was that warm golden honey/camel...OMG...you would have melted. I seriously cannot believe I let her go.  

I am glad you didn't keep the blue. It HAS to be LOVE...or it is a waste of hard earned $$.  Oh my...those are stunning Bal colors.  Papeete kind of reminds me of Tiffany blue.   I wish I had known about Bals back in the beginning. I missed on so many amazing colors.  Would love pistachio and seafoam! Ugh!


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> You are so right. Hazel was that warm golden honey/camel...OMG...you would have melted. I seriously cannot believe I let her go.
> 
> I am glad you didn't keep the blue. It HAS to be LOVE...or it is a waste of hard earned $$.  Oh my...those are stunning Bal colors.  Papeete kind of reminds me of Tiffany blue.   I wish I had known about Bals back in the beginning. I missed on so many amazing colors.  Would love pistachio and seafoam! Ugh!



Do you think you'll search for another Hazel?  Was she very hard to come by in the first place?  

I just googled Bal Maldives & Papeete - it's been awhile...oh yes, Tiffany blue!  Well, the 'med blue' antigona was nowhere near this shade  can you imagine how pretty a small grainy goat Anti would be in Tiffany blue?  OMG sort of like how the pale pink this year is SO sweet.

Every designer seems to be coming out with a "medium blue" shade.  Now I see Chloe has a colour called Factory Blue but it looks darker.  Will never know unless I see these colours in person.  Givenchy as a new blue called Oil Blue for 2015 and online, it looks very similar to 2014 Med Blue.  Could never be sure if its official colour was Steel Blue or not.  I just found other references of blue Pandoras and blue Obsedia bags for 2014 so I wondered if they were all the same shade of "med blue".  I could go on forever on this topic!


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Do you think you'll search for another Hazel?  Was she very hard to come by in the first place?
> 
> I just googled Bal Maldives & Papeete - it's been awhile...oh yes, Tiffany blue!  Well, the 'med blue' antigona was nowhere near this shade  can you imagine how pretty a small grainy goat Anti would be in Tiffany blue?  OMG sort of like how the pale pink this year is SO sweet.
> 
> Every designer seems to be coming out with a "medium blue" shade.  Now I see Chloe has a colour called Factory Blue but it looks darker.  Will never know unless I see these colours in person.  Givenchy as a new blue called Oil Blue for 2015 and online, it looks very similar to 2014 Med Blue.  Could never be sure if its official colour was Steel Blue or not.  I just found other references of blue Pandoras and blue Obsedia bags for 2014 so I wondered if they were all the same shade of "med blue".  I could go on forever on this topic!



I didn't search super hard but was very lucky to come across the single Hazel Ant.  I am always watching for available bags but Hazel has been very elusive.  Interesting how Givenchy hasn't re-released it like they do with many other colors.  The repeated the Moroccan / Bright Blue and the Night Blue, as well as a couple other colors.  Would also be nice if they were very specific with their color names like Balenciaga.  We can so easily identify Bal colors because they are never repeated and the names are specific.


----------



## viberzdae

dont know if this is ot here but antigona or pandora? cant decide....


----------



## Alebeth

I have so admired everyone's Antigona bags. They are so beautiful and classy! Congratulations! I have wanted one for a long time.

I hope that this is ok to ask. May I seek people's opinion on the Antigona black duffle with silver brackets on the bottom? What do you think? The bag is lovely but I worry that it may date the bag? There's a chance to get it on sale and I am going back and forth on it. Black so rarely, if ever goes on sale, so I wonder if I should jump on it. Getting a headache, LOL! 

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mimilo said:


> I have so admired everyone's Antigona bags. They are so beautiful and classy! Congratulations! I have wanted one for a long time.
> 
> I hope that this is ok to ask. May I seek people's opinion on the Antigona black duffle with silver brackets on the bottom? What do you think? The bag is lovely but I worry that it may date the bag? There's a chance to get it on sale and I am going back and forth on it. Black so rarely, if ever goes on sale, so I wonder if I should jump on it. Getting a headache, LOL!
> 
> Thanks to everyone!



I don't think the metal brackets/bumpers will date the bag.  My guess is this will be a one season release, so not alot of people will have it.  That helps it stay under the radar.  The Antigona is a great blend of classic and contemporary.  It can certainly be a staple in your bag family.  I think you need to think more about how YOU feel about the look and how it works with your style.  If it is true love and compliments your style, that should be all you need


----------



## Wudge

viberzdae said:


> dont know if this is ot here but antigona or pandora? cant decide....




I was once where you are right now. After a whole lot of deliberating with myself I finally settled on the medium Antigona and I'm so glad I did. The Antigona is so versatile, it always looks classy and I'm perpetually amazed at just how much will fit inside.

I'd still love a Pandora as well.


----------



## PreeKam

hrhsunshine said:


> Just feeling so much love for my Antigonas this morning. I pulled out my amazing Bottle Green Antigona from FW13. She is such a great neutral.  I don't think I ever looked at my two mediums side by side since getting my croc embossed Antigona. Wanted her to sit next to her new sister, grey croc embossed Antigona...as well as their two little sisters (bright blue and night blue).  Haven't done an Antigona family shot in a while.


So amazing! I wish I could pet them from my computer screen 

Are all of them goat leather? Do you have any leather preference?


----------



## Bagproud

My medium smooth calf Antigona and favourite Missoni scarf.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PreeKam said:


> So amazing! I wish I could pet them from my computer screen
> 
> Are all of them goat leather? Do you have any leather preference?



Lol! I feel the same way sometimes.  All but the croc embossed are goat leather. The croc embossed is calfskin.  I have only had the croc embossed a short while so I don't notice anything to really make me prefer one over the other.  The goatskin, being textured and coated, would be a more worry-free bag.  I do spray all my bags with Collonil (there are different kinds for different leathers).  That helps protect from stain/rain a bit.  I also don't really notice a difference in the weight of the two types of leather.  Long term, I don't know if one holds structure better than the other.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bagproud said:


> My medium smooth calf Antigona and favourite Missoni scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834105



Just WOW!!!!


----------



## antigonalover

Sakuracherry said:


> They had an extra 35% off sale yesterday. You can still get it for $1530 if you are a first time shopper.


 
That's a steal! do post your bag here once you got it.


----------



## Alebeth

Thank you so much for your input, hrhsunshine! You bring up really good points that I will think about.

On an added note, I just want to say what an invaluable resource you are on Purse Forum! We truly appreciate all the time and effort you put in. Your expertise and support are amazing!

Happy Holidays to you and all Givenchy lovers!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mimilo said:


> Thank you so much for your input, hrhsunshine! You bring up really good points that I will think about.
> 
> On an added note, I just want to say what an invaluable resource you are on Purse Forum! We truly appreciate all the time and effort you put in. Your expertise and support are amazing!
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and all Givenchy lovers!



Aw, thank you so much for your kind words. 

Happy holidays to you as well!


----------



## Rina337

viberzdae said:


> dont know if this is ot here but antigona or pandora? cant decide....




Get them allllll! I fell for the pandora, ended up getting a mini then a small before getting the antigona in mini! All of them are black goat (sugar)... I love them all. My wardrobe is 95% black...


----------



## labellusting

I just received my Antigona in medium, navy blue. Original price was $2435 and I paid $1280! I am so excited about my first Givenchy, I've been eyeing this forever and the price was too good to pass up.


----------



## Rina337

labellusting said:


> I just received my Antigona in medium, navy blue. Original price was $2435 and I paid $1280! I am so excited about my first Givenchy, I've been eyeing this forever and the price was too good to pass up.
> 
> View attachment 2834644




Oh she's loooooovely! Well done on the amazing price! *swoon*


----------



## hrhsunshine

labellusting said:


> I just received my Antigona in medium, navy blue. Original price was $2435 and I paid $1280! I am so excited about my first Givenchy, I've been eyeing this forever and the price was too good to pass up.
> 
> View attachment 2834644



O...M...G!!!  What a great price! Truly stunning piece! Navy is such a great neutral. I have the small Antigona in this color and use her with so many outfits.  Enjoy your first and hopefully not your last.


----------



## PurseACold

labellusting said:


> I just received my Antigona in medium, navy blue. Original price was $2435 and I paid $1280! I am so excited about my first Givenchy, I've been eyeing this forever and the price was too good to pass up.
> 
> View attachment 2834644


Wow, beautiful and a great deal! Lucky you!


----------



## Bagproud

hrhsunshine said:


> Just WOW!!!!




Thanks Hrhsunshine. I have many,  many black and neutral bags but we all need a pop of colour now and then. Now you know why your Carmine Gale stuck in my mind. Hard to resist a special red bag.


----------



## Bagproud

labellusting said:


> I just received my Antigona in medium, navy blue. Original price was $2435 and I paid $1280! I am so excited about my first Givenchy, I've been eyeing this forever and the price was too good to pass up.
> 
> View attachment 2834644




The Navy is beautiful. You are so lucky to snap it up at that price.


----------



## labellusting

Rina337 said:


> Oh she's loooooovely! Well done on the amazing price! *swoon*




Thanks!


----------



## labellusting

hrhsunshine said:


> O...M...G!!!  What a great price! Truly stunning piece! Navy is such a great neutral. I have the small Antigona in this color and use her with so many outfits.  Enjoy your first and hopefully not your last.




Hopefully not! Yes, I was a little weary on the navy blue but it truly does go with many outfits and is more neutral than I thought &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## labellusting

PurseACold said:


> Wow, beautiful and a great deal! Lucky you!




Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## labellusting

Bagproud said:


> The Navy is beautiful. You are so lucky to snap it up at that price.




Thank you!


----------



## amy.schaetz

Bagproud said:


> hrhsunshine you are the Givenchy Guru. I love your Antigona collection. Every piece is special. I also love your Carmine nightingale. I am a huge Givenchy fan who has been reading for the longest time, but finally decided I have to join in the Givenchy discussions.


HRHSunshine, you have a beautiful family! What else is on your wishlist?


----------



## hrhsunshine

amy.schaetz said:


> HRHSunshine, you have a beautiful family! What else is on your wishlist?



Thank you! I would love a small Carmine Antigona and a small black croc embossed Antigona.


----------



## elu

labellusting said:


> I just received my Antigona in medium, navy blue. Original price was $2435 and I paid $1280! I am so excited about my first Givenchy, I've been eyeing this forever and the price was too good to pass up.
> 
> View attachment 2834644




LOVE IT!! May I ask where you scored such a fantastic deal?!


----------



## labellusting

elu said:


> LOVE IT!! May I ask where you scored such a fantastic deal?!




Absolutely - I got it from Kirna Zabete, a boutique in NYC. They are (we're) having a killer sale. But there's not much left. Check them out! They have an online store as well.


----------



## missmoimoi

labellusting said:


> Absolutely - I got it from Kirna Zabete, a boutique in NYC. They are (we're) having a killer sale. But there's not much left. Check them out! They have an online store as well.



I watched one of their (Kirna Zabete) Youtube videos re: celine box bags - I recall their name specifically though I've never been.


----------



## judymoy

my new small antigona


----------



## PurseACold

judymoy said:


> my new small antigona


Gorgeous! It's easy to see why you're in love


----------



## pinksky777

judymoy said:


> my new small antigona




Gorgeous &#128512; is it dark blue or black?


----------



## judymoy

pinksky777 said:


> Gorgeous &#128512; is it dark blue or black?


black


----------



## hrhsunshine

judymoy said:


> my new small antigona



So lovely! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## bobjt1989

Merry Xmas from Australia! Picked up this baby from Selfridges when they had 20% off in early December. Just unboxed this Christmas morning


----------



## PurseACold

bobjt1989 said:


> Merry Xmas from Australia! Picked up this baby from Selfridges when they had 20% off in early December. Just unboxed this Christmas morning


:xtree:That is one gorgeous reindeer, I mean, bag


----------



## Sazzy3103

bobjt1989 said:


> Merry Xmas from Australia! Picked up this baby from Selfridges when they had 20% off in early December. Just unboxed this Christmas morning


Fabulous Christmas present to yourself! Enjoy :xtree:


----------



## timinic

labellusting said:


> I just received my Antigona in medium, navy blue. Original price was $2435 and I paid $1280! I am so excited about my first Givenchy, I've been eyeing this forever and the price was too good to pass up.
> 
> View attachment 2834644



Gorgeous! It almost looks black. Where did you find her?


----------



## hrhsunshine

bobjt1989 said:


> Merry Xmas from Australia! Picked up this baby from Selfridges when they had 20% off in early December. Just unboxed this Christmas morning



Gorgeous! What a perfect color for the season! Such a cute little reindeer!


----------



## pinksky777

On the way to another Christmas dinner &#128522;


----------



## pinksky777

Oopse forgot pics lol...


----------



## bobjt1989

PurseACold said:


> :xtree:That is one gorgeous reindeer, I mean, bag





Sazzy3103 said:


> Fabulous Christmas present to yourself! Enjoy :xtree:





hrhsunshine said:


> Gorgeous! What a perfect color for the season! Such a cute little reindeer!



Thanks all for the kind words!  - the colour is stunning, can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Ksmith125

Hot off the press! Woke up to a gorgeous grey Antigona on Christmas morning. Couldn't be happier


----------



## PurseACold

Ksmith125 said:


> Hot off the press! Woke up to a gorgeous grey Antigona on Christmas morning. Couldn't be happier


What a perfect Christmas treat. Enjoy her! :rockettes:


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ksmith125 said:


> Hot off the press! Woke up to a gorgeous grey Antigona on Christmas morning. Couldn't be happier



Wow! Someone has been on Santa's "nice" list! Congratulations!!!


----------



## timinic

missmoimoi said:


> Here is my short-lived Gbag Antigona family:
> 
> 
> 1. med pebbled calf black with gun metal hw
> 2. sm grainy goat carmine red with silver hw
> 3. med grainy goat med blue with silver hw - she was returned to Winners



I'm interested in hunting down and buying the black antigona with gun metal hardware. How is the structure of the bag holding up for you? Any recent pics?


----------



## Poisonivy

I'm waiting for this to arrive.  This is a pic from the SA


----------



## Jenes

Ksmith125 said:


> Hot off the press! Woke up to a gorgeous grey Antigona on Christmas morning. Couldn't be happier




she's gorgeous! congrats! is she the smooth leather or grained?


----------



## MAGJES

Bagproud said:


> My medium smooth calf Antigona and favourite Missoni scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834105



Love this! I have one as well! The color is so rich looking irl.


----------



## Icyss

What do you ladies think about this mini antigona in multi color tone? I've been lusting over a mini Antigona but I'm hoping to get a one colored mini Antigona. Any input will be appreciated. Thank you&#128144;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Poisonivy said:


> I'm waiting for this to arrive.  This is a pic from the SA
> View attachment 2843797



Lovely! Congratulations! Please share when she arrives.



Icyss said:


> What do you ladies think about this mini antigona in multi color tone? I've been lusting over a mini Antigona but I'm hoping to get a one colored mini Antigona. Any input will be appreciated. Thank you&#128144;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844138



I would say wait for a single colored mini, if that is truly what you want. Getting something else won't fill your heart like the bag you really want.


----------



## Icyss

hrhsunshine said:


> Lovely! Congratulations! Please share when she arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say wait for a single colored mini, if that is truly what you want. Getting something else won't fill your heart like the bag you really want.




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## Pennylou

Ah this is the color Im looking for in an antigona! What is it called?  its gorgeous!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Poisonivy said:


> I'm waiting for this to arrive.  This is a pic from the SA
> View attachment 2843797


Ooooh lovely  can't wait to see mod shots!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Icyss said:


> Thank you&#128144;


I agree. If you really want one colour, you'll never love this bag as much and might end up regretting buying it. Wait until the perfect one comes along that has you immediately reaching for your purse!


----------



## Icyss

Sazzy3103 said:


> I agree. If you really want one colour, you'll never love this bag as much and might end up regretting buying it. Wait until the perfect one comes along that has you immediately reaching for your purse!




Thank you so much. This tri-color Antigona is on sale though. Was considering the price actually&#128522;


----------



## Sazzy3103

Icyss said:


> Thank you so much. This tri-color Antigona is on sale though. Was considering the price actually&#128522;


If you really like it then go for it, it is a lovely bag. But if you're not really 100% about it, even at sale price it's wasted money. I bought a PS1 in the summer sales but really had my heart set on an Antigona. I've since bought the Antigona and am considering selling the PS1 as I've used it maybe twice! Sometimes you just have to listen to your heart


----------



## Rina337

Icyss said:


> What do you ladies think about this mini antigona in multi color tone? I've been lusting over a mini Antigona but I'm hoping to get a one colored mini Antigona. Any input will be appreciated. Thank you&#128144;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844138




If it doesn't make you swoon in the shop and when you leave it behind to consider, you probably won't be in live with it after purchase. If you were waiting for a solid colour BUT fell in love with the multi too... Can't wait to see what you pick though!


----------



## missmoimoi

timinic said:


> I'm interested in hunting down and buying the black antigona with gun metal hardware. How is the structure of the bag holding up for you? Any recent pics?



Hullo 

My med black pebbled calfskin Antigona with gunmetal hardware has not been carried a lot.  When I do carry her, she feels like my quasi-briefcase (due to size & stiffness).  I think she is going to hold up very, very well and retain her shape.  The leather on the pebbled calfskin feels thicker & stiffer than the grainy goat 'sugar' leather.  Now that I think of it, I should carry her this week.  I'm a big sucker for gunmetal hardware - would love it mixed with with grainy goat sugar leather too.  Apparently, the gunmetal hw mixed with pebbled leather came in black, grey & aubergine.


----------



## missmoimoi

Icyss said:


> Thank you so much. This tri-color Antigona is on sale though. Was considering the price actually&#128522;


I understand this feeling - I totally get pulled in by good pricing!  Many times (too often) I was not even really hunting down said item.  Yea, not a good habit.

Which tricolor?  Is it the recent camel or olive or blue?  The camel and olive tricolor Antigona bags (med size) went for 1899 cad here at Holts at the end of Nov...sale items are always so tempting!


----------



## bagloverny

Waiting on a small Givenchy Antigona in night blue! So excited...the color looks so pretty online.


----------



## timinic

missmoimoi said:


> Hullo
> 
> My med black pebbled calfskin Antigona with gunmetal hardware has not been carried a lot.  When I do carry her, she feels like my quasi-briefcase (due to size & stiffness).  I think she is going to hold up very, very well and retain her shape.  The leather on the pebbled calfskin feels thicker & stiffer than the grainy goat 'sugar' leather.  Now that I think of it, I should carry her this week.  I'm a big sucker for gunmetal hardware - would love it mixed with with grainy goat sugar leather too.  Apparently, the gunmetal hw mixed with pebbled leather came in black, grey & aubergine.



Thanks so much for your response.   I just realized that this thread was kicked off with a pic of the black antigona with gun metal hardware.  I must have this bag.  I am on a mission now.  Also, I saw the aubergine online (sold out, of course), but it looked really pretty.  Is the black sort of metallic in real life?


----------



## missmoimoi

timinic said:


> Thanks so much for your response.   I just realized that this thread was kicked off with a pic of the black antigona with gun metal hardware.  I must have this bag.  I am on a mission now.  Also, I saw the aubergine online (sold out, of course), but it looked really pretty.  Is the black sort of metallic in real life?


 
You're very welcome!  


Mine is from FW2013 but I will check out the pics from thread kickstarter next.


Mine isn't metallic black but it's got a sheen from the heavy pebbling effect.  I wouldn't call it patent either - it's not as shiny as all that.  Good luck hunting.  Mine is from our local Holt Renfrew but I know Erica at HG bags carried it too (black and/or the aubergine, I forget).


When I found mine, I had it sbs with classic med black grainy goat sugar leather Antigona and given the choice, I chose the blacker one (mine) which had gunmetal hardware and not silver.


----------



## timinic

missmoimoi said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> 
> Mine is from FW2013 but I will check out the pics from thread kickstarter next.
> 
> 
> Mine isn't metallic black but it's got a sheen from the heavy pebbling effect.  I wouldn't call it patent either - it's not as shiny as all that.  Good luck hunting.  Mine is from our local Holt Renfrew but I know Erica at HG bags carried it too (black and/or the aubergine, I forget).
> 
> 
> When I found mine, I had it sbs with classic med black grainy goat sugar leather Antigona and given the choice, I chose the blacker one (mine) which had gunmetal hardware and not silver.



I think the gunmetal hardware adds some edge to the bag.  I just love it.


----------



## Poisonivy

Here she is.  The color is even brighter than pictured.  This is my first Antigona but definitely not the last.


----------



## Poisonivy

Poisonivy said:


> Here she is.  The color is even brighter than pictured.  This is my first Antigona but definitely not the last.
> 
> View attachment 2846164


Not sure why it's sideways....


----------



## hrhsunshine

Poisonivy said:


> Here she is.  The color is even brighter than pictured.  This is my first Antigona but definitely not the last.
> 
> View attachment 2846164



She is beautiful! Congratulations! Ur right, definitely won't be the last.


----------



## missmoimoi

timinic said:


> I think the gunmetal hardware adds some edge to the bag.  I just love it.



Yup, I go nutty over black on black gunmetal hardware.  Btw, I am Sofa King banned too!!!!!

But what can I say?  Our Canadian dollar dropped and new stock at Holts have pretty hefty price increases - really bad.

The med black (lamb) Nightingale is now 2515 cad.  I just got the exact same bag (exact) at Winners in Dec for 1299 cad.

All the new med Antigona bags start at 2995 cad - ew!  Chloe went up, BV went up - they all did due our sluggish dollar.


----------



## timinic

missmoimoi said:


> Yup, I go nutty over black on black gunmetal hardware.  Btw, I am Sofa King banned too!!!!!
> 
> But what can I say?  Our Canadian dollar dropped and new stock at Holts have pretty hefty price increases - really bad.
> 
> The med black (lamb) Nightingale is now 2515 cad.  I just got the exact same bag (exact) at Winners in Dec for 1299 cad.
> 
> All the new med Antigona bags start at 2995 cad - ew!  Chloe went up, BV went up - they all did due our sluggish dollar.



Oh my, BV prices are high enough as it is!


----------



## PreeKam

hrhsunshine said:


> Here are shots with my small Ants. I only have the current season Bright Blue.
> Even found a comparison shot from last year. Small Ant vs Medium Gale



Hi hrhsunshine, Do you see a significant difference in weight between the small and the medium Antigona? I recently bought a medium Antigona in shiny black leather. The bag is SO heavy! I stuffed it with the bare minimum  an ipad, mobile and long wallet and I wasn't able to carry this bag for more than 1 minute. It is currently sitting in my closet unused. Thinking of switching to a small antigona if there is a significant weight difference. The mini is also calling my name and the longer strap seems like a welcome change.


----------



## Bagproud

Poisonivy said:


> Here she is.  The color is even brighter than pictured.  This is my first Antigona but definitely not the last.
> 
> View attachment 2846164




Great colour.


----------



## Bagproud

Icyss said:


> What do you ladies think about this mini antigona in multi color tone? I've been lusting over a mini Antigona but I'm hoping to get a one colored mini Antigona. Any input will be appreciated. Thank you&#128144;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844138



This is such a pretty combo. Go with the one that Wows you though.


----------



## Bagproud

MAGJES said:


> Love this! I have one as well! The color is so rich looking irl.




Thanks. It definitely makes an outfit pop. I also have the matching red Antigona wallet.


----------



## Bagproud

bobjt1989 said:


> Merry Xmas from Australia! Picked up this baby from Selfridges when they had 20% off in early December. Just unboxed this Christmas morning




Hi from Melbourne. Your red Baby is so beautiful. We are bag twins. Were you happy buying from Selfridges and having it sent to Aus?


----------



## bobjt1989

Bagproud said:


> Hi from Melbourne. Your red Baby is so beautiful. We are bag twins. Were you happy buying from Selfridges and having it sent to Aus?


Thanks! I didn't have any problems buying from Selfridges (fast shipping, no additional payment for customs and duties upon arrival etc). The only thing I would say that is the packaging was pretty sub par in terms of protecting the bag. The antigona was literally shoved in a small postage box with only the dust bag as protection! The postage box was so small I thought I was sent the mini instead. Luckily there was no dents on the bag from being squished


----------



## hrhsunshine

PreeKam said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, Do you see a significant difference in weight between the small and the medium Antigona? I recently bought a medium Antigona in shiny black leather. The bag is SO heavy! I stuffed it with the bare minimum  an ipad, mobile and long wallet and I wasn't able to carry this bag for more than 1 minute. It is currently sitting in my closet unused. Thinking of switching to a small antigona if there is a significant weight difference. The mini is also calling my name and the longer strap seems like a welcome change.



There is probably only a small difference in weight between my med and small Ants. However you are dealing with calfskin. I don't know how much that particular bag weighs.  I don't find my med goatskin Ant to be much heavier than my small but my med calfskin Ant and Lucrezia SEEM to have a little more weight to them. If you need a med, at least try the goatskin. If that is still too heavy and you don't carry a ton, go for small. The smaller size and less material used in the small may be just the difference to make wearing an Ant more comfy for you.  Wten i fill my small with the same essentials as I do with my med, the small feels pretty dense (for lack of a better word), however the smaller size can make her easier to deal with.


----------



## Bagproud

bobjt1989 said:


> Thanks! I didn't have any problems buying from Selfridges (fast shipping, no additional payment for customs and duties upon arrival etc). The only thing I would say that is the packaging was pretty sub par in terms of protecting the bag. The antigona was literally shoved in a small postage box with only the dust bag as protection! The postage box was so small I thought I was sent the mini instead. Luckily there was no dents on the bag from being squished




Thanks. Good to know. At least it arrived in good condition. I wish we could purchase them here.


----------



## Fei4

Hi, I have just purchased a small night blue antigona from mytheresa but noticed that there is a mark on the bag. Is this a scratch or an imperfection? Have already asked whether I can exchange for a new piece but in case if I can't do so, is there any way to remove the mark?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fei4 said:


> Hi, I have just purchased a small night blue antigona from mytheresa but noticed that there is a mark on the bag. Is this a scratch or an imperfection? Have already asked whether I can exchange for a new piece but in case if I can't do so, is there any way to remove the mark?



No one can give you any opinions without a photo.


----------



## Fei4

hrhsunshine said:


> No one can give you any opinions without a photo.


 I am having a lot of problems in uploading the photos...keeps showing me "this page can't be displayed"... The photos are all below the max file size..


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fei4 said:


> I am having a lot of problems in uploading the photos...keeps showing me "this page can't be displayed"... The photos are all below the max file size..



U may want to go through an online photo repository like Photobucket. It is free for a lot of space and u can use ur yahoo id and login. That is how I load my pix.


----------



## Fei4

hrhsunshine said:


> U may want to go through an online photo repository like Photobucket. It is free for a lot of space and u can use ur yahoo id and login. That is how I load my pix.



Thanks! I hope this works now..


http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/Fei4Fei4/media/1420008444268_zpscd5d82db.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/Fei4Fei4/media/20141231_121126_zpsee09b141.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## missmoimoi

timinic said:


> I'm interested in hunting down and buying the black antigona with gun metal hardware. How is the structure of the bag holding up for you? Any recent pics?



So I'm off topic (again...I will stop before I get bag slapped...) but have you seen this?  I have played with the med at Holts.  It is super $$$$ tho and seriously heavy.  Here is a link to small:

http://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/...od45249580su.html#dept=bags_women_&itemPage=3


----------



## timinic

missmoimoi said:


> So I'm off topic (again...I will stop before I get bag slapped...) but have you seen this?  I have played with the med at Holts.  It is super $$$$ tho and seriously heavy.  Here is a link to small:
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/...od45249580su.html#dept=bags_women_&itemPage=3
> View attachment 2847867



NO! I have not seen it. That is amazing. I really like black on black studs. The price, though


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fei4 said:


> Thanks! I hope this works now..
> 
> 
> http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/Fei4Fei4/media/1420008444268_zpscd5d82db.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/Fei4Fei4/media/20141231_121126_zpsee09b141.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6



That looks like a scratch to me and would definitely bother me on a new bag. Lots of people would not mind, esp if they get a good deal on it. I dont know how I would fix it. Being such a picky bag fiend, I would return it but that is just me being my uberpicky self.


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## missmoimoi

timinic said:


> NO! I have not seen it. That is amazing. I really like black on black studs. The price, though


I've nicknamed this bag The Defender.  You would do serious damage to any assailant if you whacked someone with this bag!    It is so bloody heavy though (I picked up the med).  If I could afford it, I would only carry:



a bank card
a credit card
a car key
a house key
darn it...my smart phones
a lipstick


----------



## missmoimoi

Fei4 said:


> Thanks! I hope this works now..
> 
> 
> http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/Fei4Fei4/media/1420008444268_zpscd5d82db.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/Fei4Fei4/media/20141231_121126_zpsee09b141.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6



Ooh, I just took a look at your photos.  This is a tough one - I see a funny little smudge.  You could do a number of things to prepare for the best option to your benefit:



send photos to the seller and ask what can be done
if you paid full price...maybe exchange it
also ask a leather specialist if it can be easily fixed and by fixed, I mean to perfection; a leather specialist may or may not think it's a Big Deal - maybe it's minor and VERY easy to permanently fix - you don't know until you ask
last but not least, this Night Blue (?) is simply divine...especially in small because that is my personal preference now   I have seen the Night Blue in med at Holts...I cannot believe how dark it is but it's still dark midnight blue...sigh
Good Luck - hope it works out for you without too many headaches.


----------



## PreeKam

hrhsunshine said:


> There is probably only a small difference in weight between my med and small Ants. However you are dealing with calfskin. I don't know how much that particular bag weighs.  I don't find my med goatskin Ant to be much heavier than my small but my med calfskin Ant and Lucrezia SEEM to have a little more weight to them. If you need a med, at least try the goatskin. If that is still too heavy and you don't carry a ton, go for small. The smaller size and less material used in the small may be just the difference to make wearing an Ant more comfy for you.  Wten i fill my small with the same essentials as I do with my med, the small feels pretty dense (for lack of a better word), however the smaller size can make her easier to deal with.


Thank you so much. I do think the calf leather might be heavier than the goat leather. I will go try both the Calf and the Goat Antigona and then make a decision. I personally love the look of the calf leather more than the Goat leather. I wear business formal attire on work days and it just blends in beautifully.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PreeKam said:


> Thank you so much. I do think the calf leather might be heavier than the goat leather. I will go try both the Calf and the Goat Antigona and then make a decision. I personally love the look of the calf leather more than the Goat leather. I wear business formal attire on work days and it just blends in beautifully.



You're welcome. You gotta find what works best for you. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2848566



LOVE the look! Of course the ginormous scarf is fabulous!


----------



## FrazzledPink

I'm sure you guys are probably sick of seeing plain black Antigonas, but I just got my first Givenchy today and I'm so excited!!  Black goat leather, and I decided to go with the medium because I'm 5'10







I've been saving forever for this bag and finally decided to get it while I'm in the UK visiting family so I can get the VAT back. I'm obsessed with it!


----------



## timinic

missmoimoi said:


> I've nicknamed this bag The Defender.  You would do serious damage to any assailant if you whacked someone with this bag!    It is so bloody heavy though (I picked up the med).  If I could afford it, I would only carry:
> 
> 
> 
> a bank card
> a credit card
> a car key
> a house key
> darn it...my smart phones
> a lipstick



It looks heavy.  On the plus side, carrying it would be a good arm workout.. lol.


----------



## timinic

FrazzledPink said:


> I'm sure you guys are probably sick of seeing plain black Antigonas, but I just got my first Givenchy today and I'm so excited!!  Black goat leather, and I decided to go with the medium because I'm 5'10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving forever for this bag and finally decided to get it while I'm in the UK visiting family so I can get the VAT back. I'm obsessed with it!



Congrats!  I never get sick of seeing antigonas.


----------



## timinic

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2848566



Looks good.  I really want this color.


----------



## Sazzy3103

FrazzledPink said:


> I'm sure you guys are probably sick of seeing plain black Antigonas, but I just got my first Givenchy today and I'm so excited!!  Black goat leather, and I decided to go with the medium because I'm 5'10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving forever for this bag and finally decided to get it while I'm in the UK visiting family so I can get the VAT back. I'm obsessed with it!


It's a beautiful bag and I don't think anyone here gets tired of looking at beautiful bags, don't worry! Enjoy your new baby


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE the look! Of course the ginormous scarf is fabulous!







timinic said:


> Looks good.  I really want this color.




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

FrazzledPink said:


> I'm sure you guys are probably sick of seeing plain black Antigonas, but I just got my first Givenchy today and I'm so excited!!  Black goat leather, and I decided to go with the medium because I'm 5'10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving forever for this bag and finally decided to get it while I'm in the UK visiting family so I can get the VAT back. I'm obsessed with it!



She is beautiful and I am so glad you love her so much! I am going to bet no one here gets sick of seeing such a beauty! Enjoy her


----------



## hrhsunshine

timinic said:


> It looks heavy.  On the plus side, carrying it would be a good arm workout.. lol.



Exactly! Lol! We could do some bicep curls with these babies!


----------



## Bagproud

FrazzledPink said:


> I'm sure you guys are probably sick of seeing plain black Antigonas, but I just got my first Givenchy today and I'm so excited!!  Black goat leather, and I decided to go with the medium because I'm 5'10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving forever for this bag and finally decided to get it while I'm in the UK visiting family so I can get the VAT back. I'm obsessed with it!




Beautiful and classic.


----------



## Bagproud

Has anyone seen the new Linen colour Calfskin Antigona IRL? It looks like such a soft pinky/beige in photos but hard to tell.


----------



## patchydel

A belated post of my mini Antigona in dark grey, sugar leather. It is gorgeous! It is smaller than I thought, but still perfect for casual days around town and it is the perfect length size for crossbody for me (I am quite short at 5'1). The colour of the leather is a bit hard to capture. The close up of the logo I think catches it pretty closely.

Question - how do you care for this bag? I've never had a goat leather bag before.


----------



## JFP

sansandy said:


> My new red Antigona in small


I'm loving that. I'm eyeing the exact same one/color. How is it for daily use? It looks like it could fit a decent amount.


----------



## pinksky777

patchydel said:


> A belated post of my mini Antigona in dark grey, sugar leather. It is gorgeous! It is smaller than I thought, but still perfect for casual days around town and it is the perfect length size for crossbody for me (I am quite short at 5'1). The colour of the leather is a bit hard to capture. The close up of the logo I think catches it pretty closely.
> 
> Question - how do you care for this bag? I've never had a goat leather bag before.




Ohh congrats! I've been waiting to see a mini in the dark grey! &#128512; As far as the leather, I've sprayed all my goat leather with a Danier leather defense spray just mostly because we have snow/rain here in Montreal quite a bit. Goat leather is very durable and sturdy though, so I wouldn't worry at all about the maintenance! I do stuff my mini ant when not in use though, hope that helps &#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bagproud said:


> Has anyone seen the new Linen colour Calfskin Antigona IRL? It looks like such a soft pinky/beige in photos but hard to tell.



I saw it online and it looks beautiful! I don't see the pinkish tone tho. Would love to see IRL!


----------



## hrhsunshine

patchydel said:


> A belated post of my mini Antigona in dark grey, sugar leather. It is gorgeous! It is smaller than I thought, but still perfect for casual days around town and it is the perfect length size for crossbody for me (I am quite short at 5'1). The colour of the leather is a bit hard to capture. The close up of the logo I think catches it pretty closely.
> 
> Question - how do you care for this bag? I've never had a goat leather bag before.



Congratulations! What a cutie! Enjoy her often


----------



## pinksky777

What's in my bag:                               - Michael Kors wallet                          - BE&D makeup case                         - Keys                                                 - Marc Jacobs Kiss Pop #600            - Dolce & Gabbana The One mini perfume.


----------



## pinksky777

Don't know why the wording got messed up sorry &#128513;


----------



## andreamah

Ksmith125 said:


> Hot off the press! Woke up to a gorgeous grey Antigona on Christmas morning. Couldn't be happier


We are bag twins! Awesome choice.


----------



## PreeKam

patchydel said:


> A belated post of my mini Antigona in dark grey, sugar leather. It is gorgeous! It is smaller than I thought, but still perfect for casual days around town and it is the perfect length size for crossbody for me (I am quite short at 5'1). The colour of the leather is a bit hard to capture. The close up of the logo I think catches it pretty closely.
> 
> Question - how do you care for this bag? I've never had a goat leather bag before.


Could you please do mod shots?


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> What's in my bag:                               - Michael Kors wallet                          - BE&D makeup case                         - Keys                                                 - Marc Jacobs Kiss Pop #600            - Dolce & Gabbana The One mini perfume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853641
> View attachment 2853642



Thank you for sharing! Super cute accessories too!


----------



## Sazzy3103

patchydel said:


> A belated post of my mini Antigona in dark grey, sugar leather. It is gorgeous! It is smaller than I thought, but still perfect for casual days around town and it is the perfect length size for crossbody for me (I am quite short at 5'1). The colour of the leather is a bit hard to capture. The close up of the logo I think catches it pretty closely.
> 
> Question - how do you care for this bag? I've never had a goat leather bag before.


Oh lucky you, I desperately wanted the mini in dark grey, couldn't get it anywhere! Enjoy using her


----------



## TeeLVee

pinksky777 said:


> What's in my bag:                               - Michael Kors wallet                          - BE&D makeup case                         - Keys                                                 - Marc Jacobs Kiss Pop #600            - Dolce & Gabbana The One mini perfume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853641
> View attachment 2853642


Thank you for sharing pinksky777.  I saw and held one in our local boutique and it looks amazing!


----------



## bagloverny

My new small Antigona in night blue 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So in love with it!


----------



## pinksky777

TeeLVee said:


> Thank you for sharing pinksky777.  I saw and held one in our local boutique and it looks amazing!







hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you for sharing! Super cute accessories too!




Thanks! I always love seeing what's in ppl's handbags haha


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> My new small Antigona in night blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854471
> 
> 
> So in love with it!



Such a beauty! I totally love mine so much too. This blue is a perfect navy.


----------



## misspanda88

loving your night blue ant girl!
such a gorgeous color indeed, congratulations and enjoy your baby ant


----------



## bagloverny

hrhsunshine said:


> Such a beauty! I totally love mine so much too. This blue is a perfect navy.



I know! I love the Antigona in darker colors and this blue is so deep and dark but not black looking at all


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> I know! I love the Antigona in darker colors and this blue is so deep and dark but not black looking at all



Exactly...it is dark but you definitely know it is a blue. Enjoy!


----------



## jessdressed

Joined the Antigona club. Got this for the cool price of $125 from Barneys!!!
It was imperfect. The pin from the metal pieces that hold the strap together had broken off so I took it to a cobbler and they removed the metal parts and attached the strap to the ring for $12. I'm okay with that since I got it at such a bargain! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## mylilsnowy

jessdressed said:


> View attachment 2856378
> 
> View attachment 2856379
> 
> View attachment 2856380
> 
> 
> Joined the Antigona club. Got this for the cool price of $125 from Barneys!!!
> It was imperfect. The pin from the metal pieces that hold the strap together had broken off so I took it to a cobbler and they removed the metal parts and attached the strap to the ring for $12. I'm okay with that since I got it at such a bargain! Thanks for letting me share



Did u get the bag for $125?


----------



## jessdressed

mylilsnowy said:


> Did u get the bag for $125?




Yes


----------



## missmoimoi

jessdressed said:


> View attachment 2856378
> 
> View attachment 2856379
> 
> View attachment 2856380
> 
> 
> Joined the Antigona club. Got this for the cool price of $125 from Barneys!!!
> It was imperfect. The pin from the metal pieces that hold the strap together had broken off so I took it to a cobbler and they removed the metal parts and attached the strap to the ring for $12. I'm okay with that since I got it at such a bargain! Thanks for letting me share



That's fantastic!  (not that it broke but excellent bargoon + salvage)  She's really cute in white.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jessdressed said:


> View attachment 2856378
> 
> View attachment 2856379
> 
> View attachment 2856380
> 
> 
> Joined the Antigona club. Got this for the cool price of $125 from Barneys!!!
> It was imperfect. The pin from the metal pieces that hold the strap together had broken off so I took it to a cobbler and they removed the metal parts and attached the strap to the ring for $12. I'm okay with that since I got it at such a bargain! Thanks for letting me share



Whoa! What a bargain! You can handle a little hw adjustment for that price.


----------



## leechiyong

jessdressed said:


> Yes


Wow.  I'm in awe.  Such an amazing deal!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## patchydel

pinksky777 said:


> Ohh congrats! I've been waiting to see a mini in the dark grey! &#128512; As far as the leather, I've sprayed all my goat leather with a Danier leather defense spray just mostly because we have snow/rain here in Montreal quite a bit. Goat leather is very durable and sturdy though, so I wouldn't worry at all about the maintenance! I do stuff my mini ant when not in use though, hope that helps &#128522;



Ah thanks for the tips! I have the Roots Rain and Stain Protector, I'll test it out! I'm in Vancouver and it pretty much rains all winter -_-



PreeKam said:


> Could you please do mod shots?


Attached... I'll hopefully post some better pics soon, I just moved so I had to use the bathroom mirror with the bad lighting


----------



## hrhsunshine

patchydel said:


> Ah thanks for the tips! I have the Roots Rain and Stain Protector, I'll test it out! I'm in Vancouver and it pretty much rains all winter -_-
> 
> 
> Attached... I'll hopefully post some better pics soon, I just moved so I had to use the bathroom mirror with the bad lighting



Looks great on u!!


----------



## nikksterxx

Lylalila said:


> This is mine, it has a very shiny finish. The shape holds up very well, it looks the same as the day I got it (about a year ago or maybe longer), I am beyond impressed with the quality at their reasonable price level, and it is so spacious that I use it as a carry on sometimes when I travel, it also protects my things from getting squished. I also have another one in calfskin, but I can see that one losing its shape a little bit if I used it the way I used this one, which is probably why I still have not taken it out, lol!


 
what leather is this one in and what size it? thanks.


----------



## nikksterxx

doloreshaze said:


> I love my Antigona- we're pretty much inseparable! She's (something this beautiful could never be an "it") great for work and perfect for days out. Versatile, flawless and simply beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 2602561


 
Love how it looks on you! What size it?


----------



## nikksterxx

pursemate said:


> Here is my Antigona...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617888


 
Love this color combo! I have never seen this before! What color is this called?


----------



## pursemate

nikksterxx said:


> Love this color combo! I have never seen this before! What color is this called?


Thank you!   It's a tricolor with taupe, white and black.


----------



## nikksterxx

pursemate said:


> Thank you!   It's a tricolor with taupe, white and black.




I'm obsessed! Where and when did you purchase it? I want the same bag!! Thanks !!!


----------



## pursemate

nikksterxx said:


> I'm obsessed! Where and when did you purchase it? I want the same bag!! Thanks !!!


It was last Spring/Summer and I ordered it from Bergdorf, I believe.  I love it and I hope you can find one also!


----------



## nikksterxx

pursemate said:


> It was last Spring/Summer and I ordered it from Bergdorf, I believe. I love it and I hope you can find one also!


 
I have had no luck  if you ever find one please keep me in mind! thank you!


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

Taking my Givenchy Antigona Metal Edge on a spin today.


----------



## pursemate

nikksterxx said:


> I have had no luck  if you ever find one please keep me in mind! thank you!



I certainly will.


----------



## hrhsunshine

thebeautyjunkee said:


> Taking my Givenchy Antigona Metal Edge on a spin today.
> 
> View attachment 2862988




Wow, the first action shot of the metal edge Ant. Gorgeous! Love that color! Enjoy and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sarah1219

such beautiful bags!! can't wait to purchase mine on the weekend!!


----------



## PurseACold

thebeautyjunkee said:


> Taking my Givenchy Antigona Metal Edge on a spin today.
> 
> View attachment 2862988


Drool!


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow, the first action shot of the metal edge Ant. Gorgeous! Love that color! Enjoy and thank you for sharing.



Wore it for a couple of times already since I first got it, but it was only yesterday that I was able to shoot an OOTD.  The girls here are right when they said that it has a bit of weight. Well, especially mine because of the metal edges, but overall, I find it easy to lug around plus the soft calfskin leather is very flexible.


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

PurseACold said:


> Drool!



Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

thebeautyjunkee said:


> Wore it for a couple of times already since I first got it, but it was only yesterday that I was able to shoot an OOTD.  The girls here are right when they said that it has a bit of weight. Well, especially mine because of the metal edges, but overall, I find it easy to lug around plus the soft calfskin leather is very flexible.



I was like that even with my goatskin Ants. You get used to it...build up those muscles


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Rina337 said:


> For people who have bought the mini antigona bag and want to lengthen the strap without fighting the strap... Simply unscrew the studs. It took me no time to unscrew both. Just remember to screw it back properly.
> 
> Hope it helps someone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817066



This is what I do too with my mini... The question is, is there a place where I can buy a replacement stud? Mine only has 1 left and 1 is missing. The bag is given to me by my sis, pre-loved by her so definitely I couldn't replace/exchange it with a new one.


----------



## aaamyx

Hi ladies, 

My smooth calfskin is relatively new, I only got it a few weeks ago and have worn it three times. The last time I wore it, it was really cold. I got home and noticed that there were these little cracks all over bag. It's not super noticeable yet, but I don't want it to get worse and was wondering if there was anything I can do to take better care of my Antigona? Does anyone else have this problem? Thanks!


----------



## kett

thebeautyjunkee said:


> Taking my Givenchy Antigona Metal Edge on a spin today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862988




I love love love the metal edge. Gorgeous.


----------



## pinksky777

Love this pic of my two ants together &#128522;


----------



## pasta

Hi, dear ladies. I love antigina bag There isn't retail store in New Zealand. I ordered one from Net A Porter. The delivery fast and service good. But when I received it I found a flaw on the bag bottom. So I report to customer service and they exchanged new one. Today I received the new one, i find this one still exist the same problem!!!! I dont know it is normally or poor quality? Do I keep it or contact the customer service again? please help me . Thanks.

the first one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The new one


----------



## hrhsunshine

pasta said:


> Hi, dear ladies. I love antigina bag There isn't retail store in New Zealand. I ordered one from Net A Porter. The delivery fast and service good. But when I received it I found a flaw on the bag bottom. So I report to customer service and they exchanged new one. Today I received the new one, i find this one still exist the same problem!!!! I dont know it is normally or poor quality? Do I keep it or contact the customer service again? please help me . Thanks.
> 
> the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new one




The same problem. Did they just send you the same bag? You can either keep it or apply an edgecoat yourself. Clearly a QC issue but Ihave never seen this problem.


----------



## pasta

hrhsunshine said:


> The same problem. Did they just send you the same bag? You can either keep it or apply an edgecoat yourself. Clearly a QC issue but Ihave never seen this problem.


Thanks for ur help. It is not the same bag, I am going to contact the customer service again


----------



## hrhsunshine

pasta said:


> Thanks for ur help. It is not the same bag, I am going to contact the customer service again




Definitely should. It is unacceptable to send you a bag like that and they need to check the next shipment.


----------



## hrhsunshine

aaamyx said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My smooth calfskin is relatively new, I only got it a few weeks ago and have worn it three times. The last time I wore it, it was really cold. I got home and noticed that there were these little cracks all over bag. It's not super noticeable yet, but I don't want it to get worse and was wondering if there was anything I can do to take better care of my Antigona? Does anyone else have this problem? Thanks!




I have seen these types of cracks on an Antigona clutch in the shiny calfskin, where the leather would bend or fold over to close and open.  Somehow, the leather bent beyond a certain point and the shiny leather finish is showing the strain of that.  I cannot imagine doing anything you can do to prevent it other than watching how much the leather is pushed in or out.  Perhaps a visit to your local leather repair for advice?


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> Love this pic of my two ants together &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866331



Aww, don't they look cozy...


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> Aww, don't they look cozy...




Haha, don't they though?! &#128540;


----------



## pinksky777

Tomorrow's accessories


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> Tomorrow's accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868424



LOVE that necklace!!!! That is FIERCE!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

pinksky777 said:


> Tomorrow's accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868424







hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE that necklace!!!! That is FIERCE!!




Me too!!! I love bold necklace!


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE that necklace!!!! That is FIERCE!!







dangerouscurves said:


> Me too!!! I love bold necklace!




Thanks girls! It's bcbgmaxazaria &#128522;


----------



## dangerouscurves

pinksky777 said:


> Thanks girls! It's bcbgmaxazaria &#128522;




Wot?! Wot?! Will have to visit their shop this weekend. Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## Kdiane

hrhsunshine said:


> I have seen these types of cracks on an Antigona clutch in the shiny calfskin, where the leather would bend or fold over to close and open.  Somehow, the leather bent beyond a certain point and the shiny leather finish is showing the strain of that.  I cannot imagine doing anything you can do to prevent it other than watching how much the leather is pushed in or out.  Perhaps a visit to your local leather repair for advice?



I was ready to buy this bag but then I read this.  I'm dying to buy this bag but this problem worries me? It's the first I've heard of it after months of researching. Has anyone else had this problem with the smooth calf leather?


----------



## kellcaat

Has anyone who owns the mini antigona tried adjusting the straps? The holes in the straps are just so tight and I'm scared that I'll break anything if I pull too hard.


----------



## pasta

hrhsunshine said:


> Definitely should. It is unacceptable to send you a bag like that and they need to check the next shipment.


I have contacted the net a porter again and waiting their solution. And my replacement bag has chemical smell,  I don't think is calf leather smell


----------



## Smellyfeet

My baby out on a shopping trip. Was super comfy to carry around.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pasta said:


> I have contacted the net a porter again and waiting their solution. And my replacement bag has chemical smell,  I don't think is calf leather smell




What? You be firm with them and know you have every right to expect and demand a perfect bag.  I am so sorry you have to deal with this frustration.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Smellyfeet said:


> My baby out on a shopping trip. Was super comfy to carry around.



Rarely get to see this color! Love her on you! Looks to be the perfect size on you as well.


----------



## Smellyfeet

hrhsunshine said:


> Rarely get to see this color! Love her on you! Looks to be the perfect size on you as well.



Thank you! I do love this size


----------



## Sazzy3103

pasta said:


> I have contacted the net a porter again and waiting their solution. And my replacement bag has chemical smell,  I don't think is calf leather smell


It's so weird because I've bought from Net-A-Porter a lot in the past and the bags have always been perfect. What a shame you've had such trouble with them. I'm sure they'll send you a beautiful, perfect bag next time


----------



## pasta

hrhsunshine said:


> What? You be firm with them and know you have every right to expect and demand a perfect bag.  I am so sorry you have to deal with this frustration.


yes, it is unacceptable i received defects bag like that twice.


----------



## pasta

Sazzy3103 said:


> It's so weird because I've bought from Net-A-Porter a lot in the past and the bags have always been perfect. What a shame you've had such trouble with them. I'm sure they'll send you a beautiful, perfect bag next time


Thank you I also felt it is so weird that why i received imperfect bag twice. because my friend also told me Net  A porter is famous and trusty online shop. But this defect bag and chemical smell make me mad, so i decide exchange or refund.


----------



## k5ml3k

fade1987 said:


> I am a proud owner of an antigona... seems like many are saying smooth leather will lose it's shape easily? Anything I can do to prevent so?




Hi, could I ask you how this is holding up? Do you still love it? TIA!


----------



## limj

Hi guys I'm a bit confused about the color I'm seeing on different sites. Does anyone know if the linen and linen beige colors are actually the same thing? In some sites it looks nearly like a grey but in others it looks like a nude pink. Please help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

limj said:


> Hi guys I'm a bit confused about the color I'm seeing on different sites. Does anyone know if the linen and linen beige colors are actually the same thing? In some sites it looks nearly like a grey but in others it looks like a nude pink. Please help!




I love the new linen color! So stunning! Unfortunately, the lighting used by different retailers can make a color appear totally different in different shots.  I don't know that they have released a pinkish-toned beige for this season.  If you are interested in a bag, I would contact that retailer and perhaps seek help in verifying the color.  Like with Forward by Elyse Walker...I have asked for the rep to confirm the undertones of a bag and he was very helpful.  Not all retailers can do this but worth a try.


----------



## limj

hrhsunshine said:


> I love the new linen color! So stunning! Unfortunately, the lighting used by different retailers can make a color appear totally different in different shots.  I don't know that they have released a pinkish-toned beige for this season.  If you are interested in a bag, I would contact that retailer and perhaps seek help in verifying the color.  Like with Forward by Elyse Walker...I have asked for the rep to confirm the undertones of a bag and he was very helpful.  Not all retailers can do this but worth a try.




Yes I will do that. If only Givenchy had it on their site it would make life much easier!


----------



## hrhsunshine

limj said:


> Yes I will do that. If only Givenchy had it on their site it would make life much easier!



Yeah, they don't offer online shopping. Perhaps even call a Givenchy boutique to confirm what colors they have for the season.


----------



## kett

I know there have been a million of these posted, but I am pretty jazzed about my first Givenchy bag. I was about to take the plunge on a gorgeous black Antigona as a treat to myself for graduation, but my husband surprised me with this lovely instead - the medium night blue Antigona. 

I am seriously thrilled about the color, given that I always buy black bags for myself. It is such a sophisticated, luxurious blue that is nearly black, but distinctly not. I don't know how they did it, since most dark blue bags just read black to me. It dances the line so cleverly. I paired it with a true black bag so that you can see the difference between the two (since it so hard to find a good color representation online).

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kett said:


> I know there have been a million of these posted, but I am pretty jazzed about my first Givenchy bag. I was about to take the plunge on a gorgeous black Antigona as a treat to myself for graduation, but my husband surprised me with this lovely instead - the medium night blue Antigona.
> 
> I am seriously thrilled about the color, given that I always buy black bags for myself. It is such a sophisticated, luxurious blue that is nearly black, but distinctly not. I don't know how they did it, since most dark blue bags just read black to me. It dances the line so cleverly. I paired it with a true black bag so that you can see the difference between the two (since it so hard to find a good color representation online).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations! Please...none of us tire of seeing a stunning bag.  The color is beautiful and a great alternative to black. Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kett said:


> I know there have been a million of these posted, but I am pretty jazzed about my first Givenchy bag. I was about to take the plunge on a gorgeous black Antigona as a treat to myself for graduation, but my husband surprised me with this lovely instead - the medium night blue Antigona.
> 
> I am seriously thrilled about the color, given that I always buy black bags for myself. It is such a sophisticated, luxurious blue that is nearly black, but distinctly not. I don't know how they did it, since most dark blue bags just read black to me. It dances the line so cleverly. I paired it with a true black bag so that you can see the difference between the two (since it so hard to find a good color representation online).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I saw this beautiful bag yesterday IRL. Absolutely divine! I agree that you can see it is blue, a sophisticated lovely blue. Congrats!


----------



## PurseACold

kett said:


> I know there have been a million of these posted, but I am pretty jazzed about my first Givenchy bag. I was about to take the plunge on a gorgeous black Antigona as a treat to myself for graduation, but my husband surprised me with this lovely instead - the medium night blue Antigona.
> 
> I am seriously thrilled about the color, given that I always buy black bags for myself. It is such a sophisticated, luxurious blue that is nearly black, but distinctly not. I don't know how they did it, since most dark blue bags just read black to me. It dances the line so cleverly. I paired it with a true black bag so that you can see the difference between the two (since it so hard to find a good color representation online).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


She's an amazing bag. I love to see her  And your comparison photo is superb!


----------



## hoching_yiu

Hello everyone! I'm a guy but I would love to have a mini bag for myself!
I dont really bring much when going out and I have a few big bags already!
I figure wearing the bag crossbody would make it less feminine?
Thinking of getting a black antigona mini or the celine luggage nano!
what do you guys think??


----------



## Syrenitytoo

aaamyx said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My smooth calfskin is relatively new, I only got it a few weeks ago and have worn it three times. The last time I wore it, it was really cold. I got home and noticed that there were these little cracks all over bag. It's not super noticeable yet, but I don't want it to get worse and was wondering if there was anything I can do to take better care of my Antigona? Does anyone else have this problem? Thanks!




This is totally unacceptable and I would take it back if you can and request some help.


----------



## kookielf124

limj said:


> Hi guys I'm a bit confused about the color I'm seeing on different sites. Does anyone know if the linen and linen beige colors are actually the same thing? In some sites it looks nearly like a grey but in others it looks like a nude pink. Please help!




I also have the same confusion. I had spoken to an SA at Barney's and she said Linen is more like a white, however Givenchy Antigona came out with a pinky nude this season? I don't even know what to think.


----------



## limj

kookielf124 said:


> I also have the same confusion. I had spoken to an SA at Barney's and she said Linen is more like a white, however Givenchy Antigona came out with a pinky nude this season? I don't even know what to think.




Linen definitely can't be white. All the ones I've seen online seem to be of the pinky nude grey tones


----------



## ZAR4

Hi everyone!  I'm new to tpf,  ive always looked on here for care advice and to admire all the lovely bags and now I've finally joined! 
So last week was my birthday and I took a day trip to Paris,  and brought myself this Antigona (sorry about the sideways pics!)

I'm going to spray with Collinol protector,  does anyone know if that's ok for the snakeskin handles?


----------



## hrhsunshine

ZAR4 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to tpf,  ive always looked on here for care advice and to admire all the lovely bags and now I've finally joined!
> So last week was my birthday and I took a day trip to Paris,  and brought myself this Antigona (sorry about the sideways pics!)
> 
> I'm going to spray with Collinol protector,  does anyone know if that's ok for the snakeskin handles?



Congrats!!  I would not spray the Collonil on the snakeskin just yet. I would strongly suggest researching more on Collonil and other issues products before treating snakeskin. It is an exotic and regular leather products may harm it.


----------



## kett

Thanks hrhsunshine, Glitter_pixie and PurseACold! I'm having a lot of fun with her. 

Congrats, ZAR4 - that's a lovely bag, I love the snakeskin.


----------



## ZAR4

Thanks hrhsunshine, Collinol also do an exotic spray so I will research that.
I was afraid the snakeskin handles are going to get damaged easily but the SA said he hasn't seen any damaged ones and thought they would be fine - hopefully he wasn't lying to me just to get a sale! 


And thanks kett,  sadly the pics don't do the color justice at all!


----------



## pinksky777

Shopping day!


----------



## ZAR4

hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats!!  I would not spray the Collonil on the snakeskin just yet. I would strongly suggest researching more on Collonil and other issues products before treating snakeskin. It is an exotic and regular leather products may harm it.



Micheal Kors rain and stain says it's safe on python, do you think it's only python or all snakeskin? 
I know the rain and stain is made of all natural ingredients


----------



## bagloverny

pinksky777 said:


> Shopping day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878162



Such a gorgeous color! Love it.


----------



## bagloverny

kett said:


> I know there have been a million of these posted, but I am pretty jazzed about my first Givenchy bag. I was about to take the plunge on a gorgeous black Antigona as a treat to myself for graduation, but my husband surprised me with this lovely instead - the medium night blue Antigona.
> 
> I am seriously thrilled about the color, given that I always buy black bags for myself. It is such a sophisticated, luxurious blue that is nearly black, but distinctly not. I don't know how they did it, since most dark blue bags just read black to me. It dances the line so cleverly. I paired it with a true black bag so that you can see the difference between the two (since it so hard to find a good color representation online).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Have this same color in the small size and I agree, the color is divine! It looks so good with the silver HW!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> Shopping day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878162



Love the look! Got ur blankie scarf!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ZAR4 said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine, Collinol also do an exotic spray so I will research that.
> I was afraid the snakeskin handles are going to get damaged easily but the SA said he hasn't seen any damaged ones and thought they would be fine - hopefully he wasn't lying to me just to get a sale!
> 
> 
> And thanks kett,  sadly the pics don't do the color justice at all!



I find it interesting that they specify python. I would think snakeskin are all treated equally. If I were you, I would contact Collonil and ask. Never hurts to do a bit more research when you are about to treat such a valuable item.


----------



## Sazzy3103

pinksky777 said:


> Shopping day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878162


Sigh, the perfect bag


----------



## pinksky777

Sazzy3103 said:


> Sigh, the perfect bag







hrhsunshine said:


> Love the look! Got ur blankie scarf!!







bagloverny said:


> Such a gorgeous color! Love it.




Thank you! &#128513;


----------



## mscouture

Hey everyone I'm been a long time follower of this thread and I'm always lusting over all the Antigonas haha!

I was wondering if anyone bought the Givenchy Antigona in rubber effect? If so could I please see it? 

Thanks!!


----------



## alyssalenore

Here's my newest addition: Givenchy Antigona in Medium &#128525;


----------



## hrhsunshine

alyssalenore said:


> Here's my newest addition: Givenchy Antigona in Medium &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2879903



Beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## alyssalenore

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful!! Congratulations!!




Thank you!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

kett said:


> I know there have been a million of these posted, but I am pretty jazzed about my first Givenchy bag. I was about to take the plunge on a gorgeous black Antigona as a treat to myself for graduation, but my husband surprised me with this lovely instead - the medium night blue Antigona.
> 
> I am seriously thrilled about the color, given that I always buy black bags for myself. It is such a sophisticated, luxurious blue that is nearly black, but distinctly not. I don't know how they did it, since most dark blue bags just read black to me. It dances the line so cleverly. I paired it with a true black bag so that you can see the difference between the two (since it so hard to find a good color representation online).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
That's going to be my next bag in the navy for sure!  Thanks for the comparison!!


----------



## pinksky777

Baby it's cold outside &#128153;


----------



## patchydel

alyssalenore said:


> Here's my newest addition: Givenchy Antigona in Medium &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2879903


Gorgeous! Can't wait to see it on the blog/instagram


----------



## alyssalenore

patchydel said:


> Gorgeous! Can't wait to see it on the blog/instagram



Aw thank you!


----------



## BlueCherry

Has anyone seen the "lordshine" leather?  I noticed it on the Selfridges website and it looks to me like a very smooth grain leather but also matte.  Also the sizing says it's small size but the dimensions look to be inbetween the small and the medium.  Here is a link for anyone who wants to take a look:

http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...e_129-3000831-5102014/?previewAttribute=Linen


----------



## ZAR4

I think I saw it while I was in selfrdiges the other day, it's a smooth almost patent leather, definitely not matte
It's the Same as the black shiny/patent version


----------



## BlueCherry

Oh I see - thanks!


----------



## Caityrose28

judymoy said:


> my new small antigona


This bag is so beautiful! Could you please tell me where you bought her from? I'm currently on the search for a small Antigona but can only find ones in a really smooth finish!


----------



## Bagproud

pinksky777 said:


> Baby it's cold outside &#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882327




Is that your grey Ant or a new black one?


----------



## pinksky777

Bagproud said:


> Is that your grey Ant or a new black one?




It's my black mini ant.


----------



## Bagproud

pinksky777 said:


> It's my black mini ant.




Wow. It looks huge from that angle. I thought it was the medium you were considering. It looks great anyway.


----------



## Thanhtastik

love all your bags... I'm waiting for mine to arrive home. In the mean time, should I purchase a base shaper for the antigona?


----------



## Wudge

Thanhtastik said:


> love all your bags... I'm waiting for mine to arrive home. In the mean time, should I purchase a base shaper for the antigona?




A base shaper is unnecessary, the Antigona has a solid base.
Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag!


----------



## patchydel

Another one of my mini Antigona with my (not so) mini Luggage


----------



## Sazzy3103

patchydel said:


> Another one of my mini Antigona with my (not so) mini Luggage


Beautiful  both bags! Is the Antigona the dark grey?


----------



## Dottie22

Hey! Here is my small tri colour Antigona, bought her last summer for my Birthday!


----------



## hrhsunshine

patchydel said:


> Another one of my mini Antigona with my (not so) mini Luggage





Dottie22 said:


> Hey! Here is my small tri colour Antigona, bought her last summer for my Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 2889897



Super cute bags, ladies!!


----------



## pinksky777

Breaking out the mini ant &#128525;


----------



## patchydel

Sazzy3103 said:


> Beautiful  both bags! Is the Antigona the dark grey?



Thank you  I'm slowly building my collection and I think these two are great classics. Yes, it's the dark gray!


----------



## Thanhtastik

Wudge said:


> A base shaper is unnecessary, the Antigona has a solid base.
> Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag!



Thank you


----------



## Thanhtastik

Dottie22 said:


> Hey! Here is my small tri colour Antigona, bought her last summer for my Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 2889897



So cute!


----------



## Risha S

Dottie22 said:


> Hey! Here is my small tri colour Antigona, bought her last summer for my Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 2889897



Love it!


----------



## BlueCherry

patchydel said:


> Another one of my mini Antigona with my (not so) mini Luggage




Oh my...

The exact two bags I am currently considering for my next purchase - how on earth will I choose now.. 

PS. can 40+ ladies wear the Antigona or is it too trendy?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladies, one question, does Mini Antigona have the same size as Mini Lucrezia?


----------



## Bagproud

BigCherry said:


> Oh my...
> 
> The exact two bags I am currently considering for my next purchase - how on earth will I choose now..
> 
> PS. can 40+ ladies wear the Antigona or is it too trendy?




The Antigona is definitely a bag for most age groups. It has enough class, but a bit of an edge in the lovely clean shape to suit many age groups/situations. I think it is still far from being a bag that is seen everywhere and mainly purchased by young girls. Go for it and join us in our Antigona club.


----------



## Bagproud

Dottie22 said:


> Hey! Here is my small tri colour Antigona, bought her last summer for my Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 2889897




Love the colours together. It really suits you.


----------



## Bagproud

patchydel said:


> Another one of my mini Antigona with my (not so) mini Luggage




Congratulations. Both bags are gorgeous.


----------



## patchydel

BigCherry said:


> Oh my...
> 
> The exact two bags I am currently considering for my next purchase - how on earth will I choose now..
> 
> PS. can 40+ ladies wear the Antigona or is it too trendy?



Hmm I love them both but they are definitely very different from each other. I love the Givenchy for the light weight, and the leather on this one is very durable. I typically don't carry too much stuff (continental wallet, keys, cell phone, lip balm and lip stick) so this is the perfect size. I like that it adds a bit of edge to my outfit and goes well with both casual and dressy outfits.

The Celine mini luggage is a lot bigger and can fit a lot of stuff. I actually bought a Samorga purse organizer (primarily to maintain its shape) and I can put in an iPad in the sleeve, a small umbrella, a water bottle, and still have space for all the items Iisted up there and a planner. The downside is that it's super heavy. I never really load it up unless I really need to. The one I have is also the smooth leather which is very delicate. However, I absolutely love the material (thick, rich leather ) and it just adds so much oomph to whatever I'm wearing!

I think Antigona is perfect for all ages!


----------



## BlueCherry

Patchydel thanks for your great input on these styles.  It looks as though the Givenchy would be suitable then as I am not crazy about really heavy bags.  I must admit though that when I carry a bigger bag I still only carry the contents of the smaller bag.

I really love smooth leather as well and I don't mind it being delicate as a trade off for the look of it


----------



## Wudge

BigCherry said:


> Oh my...
> 
> The exact two bags I am currently considering for my next purchase - how on earth will I choose now..
> 
> *PS. can 40+ ladies wear the Antigona or is it too trendy?*



This made me smile. I could imagine a squad of undercover handbag policemen ready to pounce on ladies of a certain age...."What's this then? I'm going to need to see some identification here. Ahhh...as I thought...you're 42!" ...at which point he snatches the bag from the poor, embarrassed woman and proceeds to beat her over the head with it until she recognises the error of her ways.


----------



## melvel

Does anyone own both a small and mini Antigona?  Can't decide what size I should go for.

I like the longer strap on the mini, but in some pictures it looks too small.  The small size seems to be perfect, but the short strap is bugging me.


----------



## babesnstuds

melvel said:


> Does anyone own both a small and mini Antigona?  Can't decide what size I should go for.
> 
> I like the longer strap on the mini, but in some pictures it looks too small.  The small size seems to be perfect, but the short strap is bugging me.




That's my exact problem too!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Wudge said:


> This made me smile. I could imagine a squad of undercover handbag policemen ready to pounce on ladies of a certain age...."What's this then? I'm going to need to see some identification here. Ahhh...as I thought...you're 42!" ...at which point he snatches the bag from the poor, embarrassed woman and proceeds to beat her over the head with it until she recognises the error of her ways.



Ha ha I would more likely be arrested for my behaviour in that case.  It's just that all the reveals seem to be by 15 year olds...


----------



## hrhsunshine

BigCherry said:


> Oh my...
> 
> The exact two bags I am currently considering for my next purchase - how on earth will I choose now..
> 
> *PS. can 40+ ladies wear the Antigona or is it too trendy?*



Absolutely! Or else, I am one silly lookin' broad desperately holding onto my youth with white knuckles  

Seriously, I think the Antigona is ageless.  Its edgy features give it a youthfulness, fun, and presence but it is a sophisticated design make it classic and chic. Classic and ultra cool...A bag for any age!


----------



## hrhsunshine

BigCherry said:


> Ha ha I would more likely be arrested for my behaviour in that case.  It's just that all the reveals seem to be by 15 year olds...



LOL! I do feel ancient when a 20-something does a reveal! 

I know an ultra cool Balenciaga addict and I think she is in her 60's.  Talk about a cool boho bag that you would typically connect to younger owners.  However, she looks amazing when she wears her Bals and Bal jacket.  It really depends on your own style, how you carry yourself, and how you wear the bag.  I want to grow old and be that old lady with a rockin' cool bag!


----------



## BlueCherry

Bagproud said:


> The Antigona is definitely a bag for most age groups. It has enough class, but a bit of an edge in the lovely clean shape to suit many age groups/situations. I think it is still far from being a bag that is seen everywhere and mainly purchased by young girls. Go for it and join us in our Antigona club.



Bagproud I'm so pleased to hear you say that. Thank you &#128512;


----------



## BlueCherry

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely! Or else, I am one silly lookin' broad desperately holding onto my youth with white knuckles
> 
> Seriously, I think the Antigona is ageless.  Its edgy features give it a youthfulness, fun, and presence but it is a sophisticated design make it classic and chic. Classic and ultra cool...A bag for any age!



hrhsunshine you are the lady that inspired me when deciding between small and medium. Your photos are just the best. Thank you!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

BigCherry said:


> hrhsunshine you are the lady that inspired me when deciding between small and medium. Your photos are just the best. Thank you!!!



Aw, so glad I can help you out.  At its best, TPF is such a great resource.


----------



## parkers

Hi Antigona lovers!! 
I got my first Givenchy Antigona last November... I have just posted a review if it would be helpful to anyone here!!
I know I watched tons of videos on it prior to purchasing one myself.
Here is the link for my video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAM03Lz8xrc

And thank you ladies for continuing to share all your beautiful pictures on this perfect bag


----------



## fancynancy1218

I'm thinking of getting the medium! Is the strap removable?


----------



## hrhsunshine

parkers said:


> Hi Antigona lovers!!
> I got my first Givenchy Antigona last November... I have just posted a review if it would be helpful to anyone here!!
> I know I watched tons of videos on it prior to purchasing one myself.
> Here is the link for my video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAM03Lz8xrc
> 
> And thank you ladies for continuing to share all your beautiful pictures on this perfect bag



You did a fabulous review! Love your absolute LOVE for this bag. I enjoyed your reveal video back when you got the Ant. So glad you are continuing to enjoy her!


----------



## hrhsunshine

fancynancy1218 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the medium! Is the strap removable?



No but it doesn't get in the way and I don't believe anyone has had a complaint about it. It is probably the most comfy strap I have ever worn and it stays on your shoulder.  HTH!


----------



## missmoimoi

mscouture said:


> Hey everyone I'm been a long time follower of this thread and I'm always lusting over all the Antigonas haha!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone bought the Givenchy Antigona in rubber effect? If so could I please see it?
> 
> Thanks!!



Did anybody respond?  I finally saw one:  med (black) rubber effect.  It's got shiny gold hardware and it feels very nice - no fingerprints!?  I swear, it does have a slightly bouncy feel to it - I almost felt like I was trying to gently bounce a rubber ball.  Sounds ridiculous, I know.  Personally, I don't know if I'd ever spend this much on a rubberized handbag unless I won the lotto.  It's $2745 cad I think and somebody may have bought it already.  I saw it earlier this week but I'm pretty sure it's gone as of today.


----------



## lhyannn

brought my small antigona for casual fri at work 
excuse the plastic bag lol


----------



## mahalagirl

missmoimoi said:


> Did anybody respond?  I finally saw one:  med (black) rubber effect.  It's got shiny gold hardware and it feels very nice - no fingerprints!?  I swear, it does have a slightly bouncy feel to it - I almost felt like I was trying to gently bounce a rubber ball.  Sounds ridiculous, I know.  Personally, I don't know if I'd ever spend this much on a rubberized handbag unless I won the lotto.  It's $2745 cad I think and somebody may have bought it already.  I saw it earlier this week but I'm pretty sure it's gone as of today.



Hmm....does it also come in small size? Would love to see a reveal if anybody has one.....


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Did anybody respond?  I finally saw one:  med (black) rubber effect.  It's got shiny gold hardware and it feels very nice - no fingerprints!?  I swear, it does have a slightly bouncy feel to it - I almost felt like I was trying to gently bounce a rubber ball.  Sounds ridiculous, I know.  Personally, I don't know if I'd ever spend this much on a rubberized handbag unless I won the lotto.  It's $2745 cad I think and somebody may have bought it already.  I saw it earlier this week but I'm pretty sure it's gone as of today.



wow, what a description! I have never heard one like this...for a handbag.  Hmmm...I've said it before and I will say it again.  With all their creativity, would be nice to see them create a faux leather bag that has amazing texture....like look at their croc-embossed. It sells out and you rarely see them on resale, which tells me owners love this texture.  I certainly do!  They did an amazing job with the croc embossed and even the lizard (tejus).  They have to be able to create a faux leather with this type of finish.  I would seriously snatch up something like that.



lhyannn said:


> brought my small antigona for casual fri at work
> excuse the plastic bag lol



Super cute!!! You look great for casual Friday! BAG TWINS!!! LOVE this color so much! Absolutely the PERFECT shade of bright blue.


----------



## Yogirl

fancynancy1218 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the medium! Is the strap removable?




No, unfortunately it's not.


----------



## ajesguerra

Here's my new Mini in goatskin.  

Do you think I need to spray it first with a repellant? I am just concerned about color stain transfers, especially if I wear it with denim... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pinksky777

ajesguerra said:


> Here's my new Mini in goatskin.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I need to spray it first with a repellant? I am just concerned about color stain transfers, especially if I wear it with denim...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Pretty! Thinking of getting the same exact bag, do you think you could show the color in different lighting and/or modeling pics if possible? &#128522;


----------



## ajesguerra

pinksky777 said:


> Pretty! Thinking of getting the same exact bag, do you think you could show the color in different lighting and/or modeling pics if possible? &#128522;



I could only attach one pic! But I got it from Farfetch and it was about $1300  i ordered it on Monday afternoon and it arrived Friday morning!

For reference, I am under 5 feet tall.


----------



## Rina337

Saw a couple of mini antigonas on either mytheresa or LVR with detachable straps... I will be peeved if they make it a permanent change as that was the only thing I'd change about mine...


----------



## pinksky777

ajesguerra said:


> I could only attach one pic! But I got it from Farfetch and it was about $1300  i ordered it on Monday afternoon and it arrived Friday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, I am under 5 feet tall.




Oooh lovely! Love that the strap is longer now so it can be worn cross-body. Wish my black mini ant had the adjustment on both sides of the strap! Definitely going to purchase this bag on farfetch! Hope the bag turns out more red than pink.


----------



## Sazzy3103

ajesguerra said:


> Here's my new Mini in goatskin.
> 
> Do you think I need to spray it first with a repellant? I am just concerned about color stain transfers, especially if I wear it with denim...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Beautiful colour  I'm debating over what colour to get the mini Ant in, this pic might have just pushed me onto Cherry!


----------



## missmoimoi

lhyannn said:


> brought my small antigona for casual fri at work
> excuse the plastic bag lol



Adorable!  I love this colour.  I really, really like your color block shirt too!


----------



## ajesguerra

pinksky777 said:


> Oooh lovely! Love that the strap is longer now so it can be worn cross-body. Wish my black mini ant had the adjustment on both sides of the strap! Definitely going to purchase this bag on farfetch! Hope the bag turns out more red than pink.



Yes! It's definitely red  good luck!


----------



## ajesguerra

Super cute in red. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## devik

parkers said:


> Hi Antigona lovers!!
> I got my first Givenchy Antigona last November... I have just posted a review if it would be helpful to anyone here!!
> I know I watched tons of videos on it prior to purchasing one myself.
> Here is the link for my video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAM03Lz8xrc
> 
> And thank you ladies for continuing to share all your beautiful pictures on this perfect bag



Your video is awesome! I'm new to Antigona (the first I ever saw one was actually in hrhsunshine's avatar pic on an unrelated thread here on tPF a few months ago and it stopped me in my tracks!) - after watching your amazing video parkers, I may now be convinced that this is indeed the bag for me! Lovely review.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

hi guys, just want to ask a quick question. which of the types of leathers are supposedly more expensive for antigona? I know the patent and exotic is most expensive but what about smooth calfskin and textured goatskin?

btw, i love love love the new patent leather variety. do any of you guys own one?


----------



## Sazzy3103

cupcakeofmylife said:


> hi guys, just want to ask a quick question. which of the types of leathers are supposedly more expensive for antigona? I know the patent and exotic is most expensive but what about smooth calfskin and textured goatskin?
> 
> btw, i love love love the new patent leather variety. do any of you guys own one?


The goatskin is more expensive than the calfskin from my experience.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ajesguerra said:


> Here's my new Mini in goatskin.
> 
> Do you think I need to spray it first with a repellant? I am just concerned about color stain transfers, especially if I wear it with denim...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Congratulations on your adorable Ant! Love the color!
I have used Collonil Waterstop on my Antigonas. Just follow the directions and gently wipe down the hw.  It doesn't harm the hw but you want to just wipe it up.  I don't know how effective it will be against color transfer from denim.  

I did have the grey/anthracite sheepskin pandora. I sprayed with Coolonil and was able to wipe off denim color transfer with Apple brand leather cleaner.

HTH.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ajesguerra said:


> I could only attach one pic! But I got it from Farfetch and it was about $1300  i ordered it on Monday afternoon and it arrived Friday morning!
> 
> For reference, I am under 5 feet tall.



Love it on you! The size is perfect with your petite frame.


----------



## ajesguerra

hrhsunshine said:


> Congratulations on your adorable Ant! Love the color!
> I have used Collonil Waterstop on my Antigonas. Just follow the directions and gently wipe down the hw.  It doesn't harm the hw but you want to just wipe it up.  I don't know how effective it will be against color transfer from denim.
> 
> I did have the grey/anthracite sheepskin pandora. I sprayed with Coolonil and was able to wipe off denim color transfer with Apple brand leather cleaner.
> 
> HTH.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ajesguerra

hrhsunshine said:


> Love it on you! The size is perfect with your petite frame.



Thanks! The size is perfect and it's super cute.


----------



## devik

Hi everyone - question on what's available in the boutiques right now?

This seller claims that they purchased this purple colored small Antigona in Paris "only a few months ago." Does that mean that this color might be found retail still? Anyone spot this at a store recently?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/271776700672

I don't even know if that bag is authentic and anyway, it's got a ripped lining apparently based on the pictures so it's probably not one I'd buy. I'm actually more interested in a medium in this color, I just don't know where I can look up what's been issued when.  Givenchy does not have a site with their bags? 

Besides the great resources in this tPF forum, where else do you go for researching styles/colors/sizes?

TIA to anyone who can point the way for this lost wanderer!!


----------



## parkers

devik said:


> Your video is awesome! I'm new to Antigona (the first I ever saw one was actually in hrhsunshine's avatar pic on an unrelated thread here on tPF a few months ago and it stopped me in my tracks!) - after watching your amazing video parkers, I may now be convinced that this is indeed the bag for me! Lovely review.



Thank you so much devik! )


----------



## beata-kelly

devik said:


> Hi everyone - question on what's available in the boutiques right now?
> 
> This seller claims that they purchased this purple colored small Antigona in Paris "only a few months ago." Does that mean that this color might be found retail still? Anyone spot this at a store recently?
> View attachment 2904023
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271776700672
> 
> I don't even know if that bag is authentic and anyway, it's got a ripped lining apparently based on the pictures so it's probably not one I'd buy. I'm actually more interested in a medium in this color, I just don't know where I can look up what's been issued when.  Givenchy does not have a site with their bags?
> 
> Besides the great resources in this tPF forum, where else do you go for researching styles/colors/sizes?
> 
> TIA to anyone who can point the way for this lost wanderer!!


I was in Givenchy boutique in Las Vegas during Christmas, and they had medium Antigona in purple.  This boutique is located in Wynn hotel&casino.  If you are still interested call SA Chiemi Christensen (702-737-1091) or email her c.christensen@us.givenchy.com


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

I just got delivered this. Should I keep it? The red is a tomato red (Orange based) in small size. Not sure if I'm too in love with the colour


----------



## pinksky777

cupcakeofmylife said:


> View attachment 2904660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got delivered this. Should I keep it? The red is a tomato red (Orange based) in small size. Not sure if I'm too in love with the colour




I've seen this color months ago IRL, not my favorite red I must say... Go with your gut, if your not absolutely in love then return it!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

pinksky777 said:


> I've seen this color months ago IRL, not my favorite red I must say... Go with your gut, if your not absolutely in love then return it!




I have this feeling that the colour kind of cheapens the bag  and makes it look quite...fake? If you get what I mean, that's what I'm not so sure about. I was thinking of buying an Hermes twilly for the handles, and maybe that will make it look ok?


----------



## pinksky777

cupcakeofmylife said:


> I have this feeling that the colour kind of cheapens the bag  and makes it look quite...fake? If you get what I mean, that's what I'm not so sure about. I was thinking of buying an Hermes twilly for the handles, and maybe that will make it look ok?




Yes I get exactly what you mean! I feel the same about the color. As for the twilly, it's really your decision but I don't think it will make you fall in love with the bag...


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

pinksky777 said:


> Yes I get exactly what you mean! I feel the same about the color. As for the twilly, it's really your decision but I don't think it will make you fall in love with the bag...




Thank you for your help!!! I live in Australia and they do not have Givenchy boutiques here so I had to buy online. What colours do you recommend for Antigona? I've only seen a couple IRL so I'm not so knowledgeable with givenchy colours 

Thx again pinksky77!!


----------



## kdoll




----------



## PurseACold

kdoll said:


>



Congrats! She's a beauty!!


----------



## pinksky777

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Thank you for your help!!! I live in Australia and they do not have Givenchy boutiques here so I had to buy online. What colours do you recommend for Antigona? I've only seen a couple IRL so I'm not so knowledgeable with givenchy colours
> 
> Thx again pinksky77!!




Glad to help! First you must decide whether or not you like the smooth calfskin leather or the grained goatskin leather. It's really a personal choice, as both are very beautiful... Once that's decided, you can figure out what hardware you prefer, gold or silver (gold is typically on smooth leather bags and silver on grained leather...) After that, you go with your gut and pick a neutral color or a pop of color that you feel you wouldn't get sick of. I personally feel if you would want to go with red then the red cherry color with silver hardware is very beautiful &#128522; Good luck!!!


----------



## devik

beata-kelly said:


> I was in Givenchy boutique in Las Vegas during Christmas, and they had medium Antigona in purple.  This boutique is located in Wynn hotel&casino.  If you are still interested call SA Chiemi Christensen (702-737-1091) or email her c.christensen@us.givenchy.com



THANKS SO MUCH beata-kelly!!!!


----------



## Kkmy1212

I just received my first Givenchy mini Antigona on Monday from Fashionphile. I can't decide if it is too small for me and have to decided by tomorrow to send it back for a refund. My issue is that I have another mini black bag in a different designer. Should I return for a different color or should I stay with black in the small size.


----------



## devik

Kkmy1212 said:


> I just received my first Givenchy mini Antigona on Monday from Fashionphile. I can't decide if it is too small for me and have to decided by tomorrow to send it back for a refund. My issue is that I have another mini black bag in a different designer. Should I return for a different color or should I stay with black in the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908600
> View attachment 2908601
> View attachment 2908602



Personally I think it's really cute on you! But I also see your point about it being small. I guess if you already have a mini in black that you like then this one maybe is a bit redundant and you could have more options to get a small in a fun color. 

If you didn't already have a black mini bag then I would be telling you to keep this one!!!


----------



## MissPrissyPoo

@kkmy12 it's very cute however it does look a little small. If that's what you were going for, keep it. It's Gorgeous!&#128571;


----------



## buonobi

cupcakeofmylife said:


> View attachment 2904660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got delivered this. Should I keep it? The red is a tomato red (Orange based) in small size. Not sure if I'm too in love with the colour



I think this shade looks better in Nightingale..


----------



## buonobi

I just wanna share this new Ant on Selfridges...

http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...9-3000831-5100217/?previewAttribute=Pale+pink

So nice nude Croc............however the price is :rain:


----------



## Wudge

buonobi said:


> I just wanna share this new Ant on Selfridges...
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...9-3000831-5100217/?previewAttribute=Pale+pink
> 
> So nice nude Croc............however the price is :rain:



This Antigona is perfect!!!!


----------



## buonobi

Do anyone own a suede antigona? 
How's the bull leather?
Is it Heavy ??

Should I wait for sale as it still have many stocks????

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/small-antigona-suede-tote.html


----------



## buonobi

My small black sugar antigona is arrived!
Yay!



I bought from babylon bus woman!


----------



## devik

Wudge said:


> buonobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna share this new Ant on Selfridges...
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...9-3000831-5100217/?previewAttribute=Pale+pink
> 
> So nice nude Croc............however the price is :rain:
> 
> 
> 
> This Antigona is perfect!!!!
Click to expand...


LOL Wudge - that was my reaction exactly!!!!


----------



## Jlatronics

Hi there, 
Can you please help to see if this small antigona is authentic  

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271784608108


----------



## candescent

Does anyone own the metallic silver Antigona? Are there any issues with the color fading? Thanks in advance(:


----------



## Sazzy3103

buonobi said:


> My small black sugar antigona is arrived!
> Yay!
> View attachment 2911126
> View attachment 2911127
> 
> I bought from babylon bus woman!


Beautiful  Congrats.


----------



## PurseACold

buonobi said:


> Do anyone own a suede antigona?
> How's the bull leather?
> Is it Heavy ??
> 
> Should I wait for sale as it still have many stocks????
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/small-antigona-suede-tote.html


I own a small blue nubuck Antigona (the brown material you've posted is not suede but nubuck, which is more durable and resistent), which is one size smaller than the medium size Antigona you've posted. I don't find the material to be heavy at all, at least not more heavy than my calf leather and goat leather Antigonas. The nubuck material is gorgeous: it presents such a rich texture. I don't know how easily you'll find this version on sale. Even though it was seasonal, very few nubuck Antigonas went on sale last season as compared with their goat and calf leather ones.


----------



## Maice

Here's my small navy Ant in grained goatskin


----------



## littlesev

Kkmy1212 said:


> I just received my first Givenchy mini Antigona on Monday from Fashionphile. I can't decide if it is too small for me and have to decided by tomorrow to send it back for a refund. My issue is that I have another mini black bag in a different designer. Should I return for a different color or should I stay with black in the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908600
> View attachment 2908601
> View attachment 2908602


 
How tall are you? It looks like a great mini bag on you but would be a tad small as an everyday bag. Did you end up returning it?


----------



## Kkmy1212

littlesev said:


> How tall are you? It looks like a great mini bag on you but would be a tad small as an everyday bag. Did you end up returning it?




I kept the bag! I LOVE it! I have used it almost everyday since my last post! I am 5'4 also!


----------



## devik

Maice said:


> Here's my small navy Ant in grained goatskin



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## devik

PurseACold said:


> I own a small blue nubuck Antigona (the brown material you've posted is not suede but nubuck, which is more durable and resistent), which is one size smaller than the medium size Antigona you've posted. I don't find the material to be heavy at all, at least not more heavy than my calf leather and goat leather Antigonas. The nubuck material is gorgeous: it presents such a rich texture. I don't know how easily you'll find this version on sale. Even though it was seasonal, very few nubuck Antigonas went on sale last season as compared with their goat and calf leather ones.



Odd - the description says "suede" but perhaps that's because they translated it to English? 

PurseACold when you say "resistant" do you mean resistant to stains? Water? What if you get caught in the rain? Did you treat yours in any way? Also, any experience with color transfer?


----------



## Maice

devik said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 


Thank you, *devik*!


----------



## PBinsider

Scary moments for Megs' new Antigona! 

http://www.purseblog.com/purseblog-asks/purseblog-asks-rain-snow-ever-ruined-bag/







I saw these pictures and felt my stomach lurch!


----------



## buonobi

devik said:


> Odd - the description says "suede" but perhaps that's because they translated it to English?
> 
> PurseACold when you say "resistant" do you mean resistant to stains? Water? What if you get caught in the rain? Did you treat yours in any way? Also, any experience with color transfer?




Nubuck or suede should use waterproof spray to prevent rain and liquid.
I think i wont buy that brown nubuck antigona... Still finding the best brown Bag!


----------



## taraa

Kkmy1212 said:


> I just received my first Givenchy mini Antigona on Monday from Fashionphile. I can't decide if it is too small for me and have to decided by tomorrow to send it back for a refund. My issue is that I have another mini black bag in a different designer. Should I return for a different color or should I stay with black in the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908600
> View attachment 2908601
> View attachment 2908602


get the small


----------



## missmoimoi

both shades so pretty


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2918648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both shades so pretty



Browsinf around again, I see?!


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Browsinf around again, I see?!



Seriously addicted but I cannot buy - I have some major "downsizing" to do!


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Browsinf around again, I see?!



Oh and the bouncy black Antigona is still here  I thought it sold


----------



## limj

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2918648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both shades so pretty




What color is the one in the back? Looks lilac?


----------



## missmoimoi

limj said:


> What color is the one in the back? Looks lilac?




Yes, it's super pale warm grey lilac.  So pretty and easy to wear I think?


----------



## limj

missmoimoi said:


> Yes, it's super pale warm grey lilac.  So pretty and easy to wear I think?




Definitely a great neutral. Wonder what the color is called?


----------



## devik

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2918648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both shades so pretty





limj said:


> What color is the one in the back? Looks lilac?





missmoimoi said:


> Yes, it's super pale warm grey lilac.  So pretty and easy to wear I think?



Ugh that lilac is _gorgeous._


----------



## Rina337

Ergh! The one on the left is such a nice colour. Might have a nose in the Givenchy counter in Selfridges see what they have.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Seriously addicted but I cannot buy - I have some major "downsizing" to do!





missmoimoi said:


> Oh and the bouncy black Antigona is still here  I thought it sold




Ugh, downsizing is SO NOT fun! Good luck with that.  
Really? still there? I am still quite curious...just wanna see this thing and touch it.


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Ugh, downsizing is SO NOT fun! Good luck with that.
> Really? still there? I am still quite curious...just wanna see this thing and touch it.



The bouncy black Antigona really FEELS and looks great.  I must say, the quality is superb and fingerprints do not show.  Hardware is fairly bright gold though.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> The bouncy black Antigona really FEELS and looks great.  I must say, the quality is superb and fingerprints do not show.  Hardware is fairly bright gold though.



Now that you have said this, I am REALLY curious. I am not a bright or super yellow gold fan. I love that my croc embossed Ant has the lighter mellow gold. Wow, I really hope I get a chance to experience this bag before it disappears for the season.


----------



## Bagproud

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2918648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both shades so pretty




These are beautiful. Where did you did you find them?


----------



## missmoimoi

Bagproud said:


> These are beautiful. Where did you did you find them?



I'm in Vancouver - these are at Holt Renfrew dept store.  They will have competition soon enough when Nordstrom opens close by!


----------



## limj

missmoimoi said:


> Yes, it's super pale warm grey lilac.  So pretty and easy to wear I think?




Sorry to ask again, is the color actually called Lilac? I saw a photo online of one called Lilac and it looked more pinky nude. Now I'm confused!


----------



## missmoimoi

limj said:


> Sorry to ask again, is the color actually called Lilac? I saw a photo online of one called Lilac and it looked more pinky nude. Now I'm confused!




I'm so sorry but I don't know. I didn't discuss official designer colour with SA. But we both automatically described it as Lilac. But it's not a Girlie frilly lilac...very pale grey lilac.


----------



## missmoimoi

limj said:


> Sorry to ask again, is the color actually called Lilac? I saw a photo online of one called Lilac and it looked more pinky nude. Now I'm confused!




Yikes - I just googled Antigona lilac and yes, you'll have to be careful. Not that the Girlie candy bonbon lilac isn't pretty, it's just totally different. I wonder if the pale one is icy grey lilac or watercolour lilac, kwim?

This pandora is paler


----------



## limj

missmoimoi said:


> Yikes - I just googled Antigona lilac and yes, you'll have to be careful. Not that the Girlie candy bonbon lilac isn't pretty, it's just totally different. I wonder if the pale one is icy grey lilac or watercolour lilac, kwim?
> 
> This pandora is paler
> View attachment 2922485




Sigh if only Givenchy had their bags online!


----------



## missmoimoi

hrhsunshine said:


> Now that you have said this, I am REALLY curious. I am not a bright or super yellow gold fan. I love that my croc embossed Ant has the lighter mellow gold. Wow, I really hope I get a chance to experience this bag before it disappears for the season.




Yea, the gold hw is quite yellow as far as I've noticed from Givenchy.


----------



## Rumpetaske

My first Antigona has finally arrived and it's amazing! I went with the shiny leather, it seems like it's actually quite durable


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Yea, the gold hw is quite yellow as far as I've noticed from Givenchy.



Yeah the gold is screaming yellow gold


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rumpetaske said:


> My first Antigona has finally arrived and it's amazing! I went with the shiny leather, it seems like it's actually quite durable
> View attachment 2925847
> 
> View attachment 2925848



Congratulations! Beautiful classic for your first Antigona!


----------



## Wudge

Rumpetaske said:


> My first Antigona has finally arrived and it's amazing! I went with the shiny leather, it seems like it's actually quite durable
> View attachment 2925847
> 
> View attachment 2925848



We're bag twins. I love this bag so much. Congratulations!


----------



## <3juicy

I just received my small black Antigona and I was looking at the pockets on the inside (the ones without a zipper) and one lies flat but the other one is scrunched up like there wasn't enough room for the pocket to lie flat...is it supposed to be like that or did I get a defective one??


----------



## hrhsunshine

<3juicy said:


> I just received my small black Antigona and I was looking at the pockets on the inside (the ones without a zipper) and one lies flat but the other one is scrunched up like there wasn't enough room for the pocket to lie flat...is it supposed to be like that or did I get a defective one??



No, one is flat and the other has an elastic top edge. I use the elastic one for a hand santizer bottle. Good for holding stuff hou don't want popping out so easily.


----------



## <3juicy

hrhsunshine said:


> No, one is flat and the other has an elastic top edge. I use the elastic one for a hand santizer bottle. Good for holding stuff hou don't want popping out so easily.



Thanks so much for the quick reply!


----------



## pinksky777

[QUOTE= Totally normal, both my small and mini have that. One pocket is for your phone that's why.


----------



## Rumpetaske

hrhsunshine said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful classic for your first Antigona!




Thank you


----------



## Rumpetaske

Wudge said:


> We're bag twins. I love this bag so much. Congratulations!




Yay! I adore this bag


----------



## taraa

It's supposed to be scrunched up


----------



## maisroma

Antigona in red.


----------



## Wudge

maisroma said:


> View attachment 2928740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antigona in red.



Stunning!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Here's my first and only Givenchy bag! I only recently discovered the design and totally fell in love with this colour combination. It is very me  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## devik

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my first and only Givenchy bag! I only recently discovered the design and totally fell in love with this colour combination. It is very me  Thanks for letting me share!



That bag looks lovely on you! Fits you so well.


----------



## Rina337

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my first and only Givenchy bag! I only recently discovered the design and totally fell in love with this colour combination. It is very me  Thanks for letting me share!




Lovely colour! Looks good on you.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Rina337 said:


> Lovely colour! Looks good on you.





devik said:


> That bag looks lovely on you! Fits you so well.



Thanks guys! It may be the start of a new addiction  I would love a goatskin antigona after seeing them on this forum! The leather looks amazing


----------



## Rina337

MsHermesAU said:


> Thanks guys! It may be the start of a new addiction  I would love a goatskin antigona after seeing them on this forum! The leather looks amazing



All my givenchys are goats... I just love it.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Rina337 said:


> All my givenchys are goats... I just love it.



They look so lovely. It was such a bummer this colour combination wasn't in goat... Do many mediums come in goat or is mostly the smalls/minis?


----------



## Rina337

MsHermesAU said:


> They look so lovely. It was such a bummer this colour combination wasn't in goat... Do many mediums come in goat or is mostly the smalls/minis?




From what I've seen, yes, I think they do bring them out across the sizes in different sizes. But if your unsure I'd check your local Gstore.... They'd definitely be able to source it for you. I'd say it's roughly the same amount of shiny to grainy/goat, but they've also introduced a patent... Some department stores have more choice in one leather at any given time but both leathers are enjoyed


----------



## MsHermesAU

Rina337 said:


> From what I've seen, yes, I think they do bring them out across the sizes in different sizes. But if your unsure I'd check your local Gstore.... They'd definitely be able to source it for you. I'd say it's roughly the same amount of shiny to grainy/goat, but they've also introduced a patent... Some department stores have more choice in one leather at any given time but both leathers are enjoyed



Thank you so much for your responses! The info you have given me is very helpful. Sadly there aren't any Givenchy stores in my country, but I will track a goatskin bag down eventually


----------



## Bagproud

maisroma said:


> View attachment 2928740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antigona in red.




Gorgeous!


----------



## BDgirl

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my first and only Givenchy bag! I only recently discovered the design and totally fell in love with this colour combination. It is very me  Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous! is this the small or medium? How tall are you may i ask? Ive been trying to decide between the 2 sizes for ages. thanks!


----------



## MsHermesAU

BDgirl said:


> Gorgeous! is this the small or medium? How tall are you may i ask? Ive been trying to decide between the 2 sizes for ages. thanks!



Thank you!  It is the medium. I was actually quite surprised by how large it is. I'm just under 6 foot, and it looks pretty big on me... so it's a pretty large bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my first and only Givenchy bag! I only recently discovered the design and totally fell in love with this colour combination. It is very me  Thanks for letting me share!



Love it on you. So happy to see a modshot with one of the multicolored Ants.  Love the color combo. Such a clean and cool combination.  Wow, I can only dream of being as tall as you.


----------



## MsHermesAU

hrhsunshine said:


> Love it on you. So happy to see a modshot with one of the multicolored Ants.  Love the color combo. Such a clean and cool combination.  Wow, I can only dream of being as tall as you.



Thank you hrhsunshine, I thought the colour combination looked rather chic  Hopefully I can be gentle enough with the calfskin that it doesn't get too scratched up! Yes I'm a bit of a giantess lol  At least heels are one thing I don't need to spend my money on!


----------



## limj

Does anyone have an SA who would be able to locate a specific color and size in the Antigona?


----------



## hrhsunshine

limj said:


> Does anyone have an SA who would be able to locate a specific color and size in the Antigona?



You might as well start at Givenchy.  Contact Chiemi at the Vegas store at the Wynn Resort. She is a total sweetheart. I know her from back when she worked at Balenciaga.  Here is the link to her contact info.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28036446&postcount=12

If the company is sold out of what you want, you may want to try the big luxury dept stores next, like Saks, BNY, and Neimans.


----------



## limj

hrhsunshine said:


> You might as well start at Givenchy.  Contact Chiemi at the Vegas store at the Wynn Resort. She is a total sweetheart. I know her from back when she worked at Balenciaga.  Here is the link to her contact info.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28036446&postcount=12
> 
> If the company is sold out of what you want, you may want to try the big luxury dept stores next, like Saks, BNY, and Neimans.




Thanks for that!


----------



## buonobi

Small antigona in black [emoji8]


----------



## Rina337

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2933263
> 
> 
> Small antigona in black [emoji8]




Just splendid! Love your shoes, such a nice pop of colour.


----------



## hrhsunshine

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2933263
> 
> 
> Small antigona in black [emoji8]



Love the entire look! The small Ant looks perfect on you!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Has anyone seen the new orchid purple Antigona in real life yet? I've just seen it on the Harrods website and think it's the perfect colour I've been waiting for! It's so hard to tell in pictures sometimes and I won't be going near any shops selling Givenchy for awhile. Thanks in advance! 

http://www.harrods.com/product/smal...cat1=bc-givenchy&cat2=bc-givenchy-accessories


----------



## pinksky777

Is it spring yet??


----------



## Bagproud

Sazzy3103 said:


> Has anyone seen the new orchid purple Antigona in real life yet? I've just seen it on the Harrods website and think it's the perfect colour I've been waiting for! It's so hard to tell in pictures sometimes and I won't be going near any shops selling Givenchy for awhile. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/smal...cat1=bc-givenchy&cat2=bc-givenchy-accessories



I haven't see It, but it looks stunning.


----------



## Bagproud

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2935733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it spring yet??




Your grey Ant looks good with any outfit.


----------



## Bagproud

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2933263
> 
> 
> Small antigona in black [emoji8]




You look great. Beautiful classic bag then Wow the shoes!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2935733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it spring yet??



Just barely Spring. Still have frosty mornings 
Love the grey Ant! A friend of mine is buying the same one!


----------



## Jeannie4

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2918648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both shades so pretty




Is the one on the top right the "gray blue" color?


----------



## ajesguerra

I had a Megs bag in the rain moment! Happened to my mini and the water spots haven't gone away. It's been about a week now  it's only a few spots but I now want to spray a protectant before using it again.


----------



## devik

ajesguerra said:


> I had a Megs bag in the rain moment! Happened to my mini and the water spots haven't gone away. It's been about a week now  it's only a few spots but I now want to spray a protectant before using it again.



Which leather is your mini made out of?


----------



## ajesguerra

devik said:


> Which leather is your mini made out of?



Goatskin!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Has anyone experience the changing color of Antigona Goatskin hardware from silver to coppery color?


----------



## Rina337

dangerouscurves said:


> Has anyone experience the changing color of Antigona Goatskin hardware from silver to coppery color?




Oh no! How long have you had it for? If you email givenchy directly, or take it to a store they may be able to offer you options...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rina337 said:


> Oh no! How long have you had it for? If you email givenchy directly, or take it to a store they may be able to offer you options...




Well, I don't have an Antigona but I'm thinking of getting one in Goatskin. I asked the question because my Lucrezia's zipper has changed color.


----------



## Rina337

dangerouscurves said:


> Well, I don't have an Antigona but I'm thinking of getting one in Goatskin. I asked the question because my Lucrezia's zipper has changed color.




Erm, the zip on my friend's pandora hasn't changed, my mini and small which I've had since 2013/early 2014 haven't changed either. I know it's not the same style. My mini antigona is too new to comment. Hth...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rina337 said:


> Erm, the zip on my friend's pandora hasn't changed, my mini and small which I've had since 2013/early 2014 haven't changed either. I know it's not the same style. My mini antigona is too new to comment. Hth...




Thank you for the reply [emoji4].


----------



## missmoimoi

Jeannie4 said:


> Is the one on the top right the "gray blue" color?



It's more gray lilac.  In real life, I don't see gray-blue at all.


----------



## buonobi

Silversun said:


> Sooo cute! And I love Mytheresa packaging, their plastic envelopes with the art on them are so nice.
> 
> Here's my small green croc stamp. I can't help but LOL at the sad floppy BV in the background. Too many green bags, not enough sense.



Sorry for the late and I know the pic is from last year..
But I really wanna say IT'S GORGEOUS!!! 
GREEN CROC STAMP!! JESUS!


----------



## Silversun

buonobi said:


> Sorry for the late and I know the pic is from last year..
> But I really wanna say IT'S GORGEOUS!!!
> GREEN CROC STAMP!! JESUS!


 Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ajesguerra said:


> I had a Megs bag in the rain moment! Happened to my mini and the water spots haven't gone away. It's been about a week now  it's only a few spots but I now want to spray a protectant before using it again.



Collonil Waterstop is great!


----------



## hrhsunshine

dangerouscurves said:


> Has anyone experience the changing color of Antigona Goatskin hardware from silver to coppery color?



Never heard of that happening. Just changed on its own or was therer some abrasion on the surface?


----------



## dangerouscurves

hrhsunshine said:


> Never heard of that happening. Just changed on its own or was therer some abrasion on the surface?




It's the zipper that turns coppery color. The rest of the hardware stays the same, light gold.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dangerouscurves said:


> It's the zipper that turns coppery color. The rest of the hardware stays the same, light gold.



Your original post said the the hw is silver. So it is light gold turning copper? If you got it from a Givenchy store, I would call. Even a retailer, I would call them. That sounds defective if there are no abrasions or damage to it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

hrhsunshine said:


> Your original post said the the hw is silver. So it is light gold turning copper? If you got it from a Givenchy store, I would call. Even a retailer, I would call them. That sounds defective if there are no abrasions or damage to it.




Thank you for the reply. The silver hardware was in reference to Antigona Goatskin hardware. But I'll try to call Givenchy. I got my bag from FR Moda in Italy.


----------



## devik

hrhsunshine said:


> Collonil Waterstop is great!



More details please hrhsunshine! 

Is this good for all G leathers (excluding the nubuck suede I presume)? 

Any tips or tricks for application? 

How frequently?

Also this sounds like a preventative. Is there something you know of to help with the discoloration that's been reported?

TIA!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

devik said:


> More details please hrhsunshine!
> 
> Is this good for all G leathers (excluding the nubuck suede I presume)?
> 
> Any tips or tricks for application?
> 
> How frequently?
> 
> Also this sounds like a preventative. Is there something you know of to help with the discoloration that's been reported?
> 
> TIA!!



I spray on all the Gbags except the nubuck. Collonil has a different spray for nubuck and suede. Just follow the directions to apply. Wipe off hw after spraying.  Really need 5-7 days to allow to dry completely. Gently wipe with microfiber. Ready to go! Frequency depends on use. Just flick a little water and see if it beads or not. If not, then it is time for another application. I sprayed my bags last year but didn't have to spray this year.

I don't know of anything for existing discoloration.


----------



## babydoll73

I own the pebbled leather Antigona and my leather has started to soften. I'm scared of my bag completely losing it's shape!! So I purchased a Samorga insert hoping that it will help with my bag's structure. 

It arrived in the mail today  
Does anyone else use this insert?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bethanycrt said:


> my first ever reveal...my small night blue antigona



 Love this color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

littlehanoi said:


> Have anyone seen this perfect red Antigona? I'm falling in love with it at the first sight, it's on my way to me, can't wait to share with you. Picture from mytheresa.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591990



 My heart just skipped a beat.


----------



## hrhsunshine

The Purseblog just posted an informative article on the Ant as a part of their Ultimate Bag Guide. Here is the link: http://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-givenchy-antigona-bag/


----------



## PBinsider

hrhsunshine said:


> The Purseblog just posted an informative article on the Ant as a part of their Ultimate Bag Guide. Here is the link: http://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-givenchy-antigona-bag/



I just came here to share that, and I also spotlighted that thread in its own post. I think Amanda did a great job!

Thanks hrhsunshine!


----------



## hrhsunshine

PBinsider said:


> I just came here to share that, and I also spotlighted that thread in its own post. I think Amanda did a great job!
> 
> Thanks hrhsunshine!



ITA, was a very nice little article. Was excited to see the Ant get featured.


----------



## Bagproud

Hi Girls, can anyone tell me if a black goat medium Antigona with gold hardware exists? I have seen one online a couple of places and wondered if the description was wrong and it is really the rubber effect Ant and not leather. I know the rubber one has gold hardware. I saw someone carrying the black with gold today and it was gorgeous. Definitely not a fake, but maybe the rubber and not leather. If it was the rubber one it looked fantastic.


----------



## Bagproud

Bagproud said:


> Hi Girls, can anyone tell me if a black goat medium Antigona with gold hardware exists? I have seen one online a couple of places and wondered if the description was wrong and it is really the rubber effect Ant and not leather. I know the rubber one has gold hardware. I saw someone carrying the black with gold today and it was gorgeous. Definitely not a fake, but maybe the rubber and not leather. If it was the rubber one it looked fantastic.




There is an example of a black with gold on Selfridges. They say matte leather but I am not sure. It is definitely not the shiny calf.


----------



## Wudge

How cute is this? 
Antigona wristlet available for pre-order at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## leechiyong

Wudge said:


> How cute is this?
> Antigona wristlet available for pre-order at Neiman Marcus.



Just saw that the other day.  It's so adorable!  I hope they post it on BG too as I have a gift card there.  I'd love one in purple too.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Wudge said:


> How cute is this?
> Antigona wristlet available for pre-order at Neiman Marcus.



Wow! So cool!


----------



## KRZE1234

Wudge said:


> How cute is this?
> Antigona wristlet available for pre-order at Neiman Marcus.


oh, this is adorable! and lovely colour, too. thanks for the info!


----------



## KRZE1234

Maice said:


> Here's my small navy Ant in grained goatskin


Beautiful!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

babydoll73 said:


> I own the pebbled leather Antigona and my leather has started to soften. I'm scared of my bag completely losing it's shape!! So I purchased a Samorga insert hoping that it will help with my bag's structure.
> 
> It arrived in the mail today
> Does anyone else use this insert?


Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful


----------



## ennaaa

Presenting my amazing Antigona 3D Animation Tote in Medium!!!

Bought this baby late December 2014 whilst on holiday in Saigon at the Givenchy Boutique at the Rex Hotel. I was originally planning to buy the medium antigona in shiny leather online, but when I saw this in the store I just had to have it! 

At first I was worried that the medium size might have been too big for me, but I love how the shoulder straps leave the bag hanging beautifully as the bag just sits halfway around my back. In terms of structure, I'm pretty sure that it won't lose its structure for a while unless I put things like my laptop (which i won't!) in it! I've noticed a few marks just above the givenchy logo but is understandable as I wear watches and bracelets and all. But there are those times when I'm in a rush and accidentally scrape the bag against doors and my heart stops beating! But somehow about an hour later the marks are almost invisible! The interior pockets are so handy even with my big iPhone 6 plus! 

In love with the contrast deep red lining that peeks through and stands out beautifully every time i pull something out of it. I always get compliments on it wherever i go. Yet to see this in action on somebody else around Melbourne, making me feel quite special since the ants have been so popular 

PS I am 178cm (around 5'10)


----------



## buonobi

Wudge said:


> How cute is this?
> Antigona wristlet available for pre-order at Neiman Marcus.




so cool!!! i love it


----------



## ritid88

So cute.. Lovely antigona &#128139;


----------



## hrhsunshine

ennaaa said:


> Presenting my amazing Antigona 3D Animation Tote in Medium!!!
> 
> Bought this baby late December 2014 whilst on holiday in Saigon at the Givenchy Boutique at the Rex Hotel. I was originally planning to buy the medium antigona in shiny leather online, but when I saw this in the store I just had to have it!
> 
> At first I was worried that the medium size might have been too big for me, but I love how the shoulder straps leave the bag hanging beautifully as the bag just sits halfway around my back. In terms of structure, I'm pretty sure that it won't lose its structure for a while unless I put things like my laptop (which i won't!) in it! I've noticed a few marks just above the givenchy logo but is understandable as I wear watches and bracelets and all. But there are those times when I'm in a rush and accidentally scrape the bag against doors and my heart stops beating! But somehow about an hour later the marks are almost invisible! The interior pockets are so handy even with my big iPhone 6 plus!
> 
> In love with the contrast deep red lining that peeks through and stands out beautifully every time i pull something out of it. I always get compliments on it wherever i go. Yet to see this in action on somebody else around Melbourne, making me feel quite special since the ants have been so popular
> 
> PS I am 178cm (around 5'10)



I think the bag looks fantastic on you! You height and frame are perfect for it. What a stunning statement bag and I had no idea the lining was RED!


----------



## ennaaa

hrhsunshine said:


> I think the bag looks fantastic on you! You height and frame are perfect for it. What a stunning statement bag and I had no idea the lining was RED!


thankyou! yes how amazing is the red lining!


----------



## devik

ennaaa said:


> Presenting my amazing Antigona 3D Animation Tote in Medium!!!
> 
> Bought this baby late December 2014 whilst on holiday in Saigon at the Givenchy Boutique at the Rex Hotel. I was originally planning to buy the medium antigona in shiny leather online, but when I saw this in the store I just had to have it!
> 
> At first I was worried that the medium size might have been too big for me, but I love how the shoulder straps leave the bag hanging beautifully as the bag just sits halfway around my back. In terms of structure, I'm pretty sure that it won't lose its structure for a while unless I put things like my laptop (which i won't!) in it! I've noticed a few marks just above the givenchy logo but is understandable as I wear watches and bracelets and all. But there are those times when I'm in a rush and accidentally scrape the bag against doors and my heart stops beating! But somehow about an hour later the marks are almost invisible! The interior pockets are so handy even with my big iPhone 6 plus!
> 
> In love with the contrast deep red lining that peeks through and stands out beautifully every time i pull something out of it. I always get compliments on it wherever i go. Yet to see this in action on somebody else around Melbourne, making me feel quite special since the ants have been so popular
> 
> PS I am 178cm (around 5'10)





hrhsunshine said:


> I think the bag looks fantastic on you! You height and frame are perfect for it. What a stunning statement bag and I had no idea the lining was RED!



+1! Gorgeous bag ennaaa - and welcome to Purse Forum!!! I love that your first post was a reveal of a Gbag.


----------



## xalvanor

This arrived today! it is  preloved and I'm nursing it back to health because there's a smoke smell that has worked it's way into the material (!!!).  It's so beautiful though and I'm so happy I got it away from the  previous owner who doesn't seem to have appreciated it!


----------



## buonobi

xalvanor said:


> This arrived today! it is  preloved and I'm nursing it back to health because there's a smoke smell that has worked it's way into the material (!!!).  It's so beautiful though and I'm so happy I got it away from the  previous owner who doesn't seem to have appreciated it!




Very nice n versatile color!


----------



## linda2705

ennaaa said:


> Presenting my amazing Antigona 3D Animation Tote in Medium!!!
> 
> Bought this baby late December 2014 whilst on holiday in Saigon at the Givenchy Boutique at the Rex Hotel. I was originally planning to buy the medium antigona in shiny leather online, but when I saw this in the store I just had to have it!
> 
> At first I was worried that the medium size might have been too big for me, but I love how the shoulder straps leave the bag hanging beautifully as the bag just sits halfway around my back. In terms of structure, I'm pretty sure that it won't lose its structure for a while unless I put things like my laptop (which i won't!) in it! I've noticed a few marks just above the givenchy logo but is understandable as I wear watches and bracelets and all. But there are those times when I'm in a rush and accidentally scrape the bag against doors and my heart stops beating! But somehow about an hour later the marks are almost invisible! The interior pockets are so handy even with my big iPhone 6 plus!
> 
> In love with the contrast deep red lining that peeks through and stands out beautifully every time i pull something out of it. I always get compliments on it wherever i go. Yet to see this in action on somebody else around Melbourne, making me feel quite special since the ants have been so popular
> 
> PS I am 178cm (around 5'10)



So beautiful!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

ennaaa said:


> Presenting my amazing Antigona 3D Animation Tote in Medium!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this baby late December 2014 whilst on holiday in Saigon at the Givenchy Boutique at the Rex Hotel. I was originally planning to buy the medium antigona in shiny leather online, but when I saw this in the store I just had to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> At first I was worried that the medium size might have been too big for me, but I love how the shoulder straps leave the bag hanging beautifully as the bag just sits halfway around my back. In terms of structure, I'm pretty sure that it won't lose its structure for a while unless I put things like my laptop (which i won't!) in it! I've noticed a few marks just above the givenchy logo but is understandable as I wear watches and bracelets and all. But there are those times when I'm in a rush and accidentally scrape the bag against doors and my heart stops beating! But somehow about an hour later the marks are almost invisible! The interior pockets are so handy even with my big iPhone 6 plus!
> 
> 
> 
> In love with the contrast deep red lining that peeks through and stands out beautifully every time i pull something out of it. I always get compliments on it wherever i go. Yet to see this in action on somebody else around Melbourne, making me feel quite special since the ants have been so popular
> 
> 
> 
> PS I am 178cm (around 5'10)




Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039; that red interior!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

xalvanor said:


> This arrived today! it is  preloved and I'm nursing it back to health because there's a smoke smell that has worked it's way into the material (!!!).  It's so beautiful though and I'm so happy I got it away from the  previous owner who doesn't seem to have appreciated it!



Beautiful neutral combo! Congrats! Good luck on getting the smoke out too.


----------



## mahalagirl

xalvanor said:


> This arrived today! it is  preloved and I'm nursing it back to health because there's a smoke smell that has worked it's way into the material (!!!).  It's so beautiful though and I'm so happy I got it away from the  previous owner who doesn't seem to have appreciated it!


So cool.....wish they bring back some of the old pattern....


----------



## xalvanor

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful neutral combo! Congrats! Good luck on getting the smoke out too.


Thank you! the pattern is beautiful mahalagirl, does anyone know what year this design is actually from?


----------



## lindsayabigail

Hi guys do you know the difference between midnight blue and black antigona? It seems completely almost the same. Only the color lining is different. Do you also know from which year the color of midnight blue? As it is hard to find the color chart of antigona. Thank you guys.


----------



## steph1

Hi ladies, lovely antigona's you all have. Please I want to buy an antigona and am not sure about the size and leather, if I should pick a small size or medium size for everyday use and if I should pick the new matte leather antigona, need some advise please. I would also be glad if any one has a black medium or small antigona black in the matte leather kindly share pictures, thank you.


----------



## k5ml3k

steph1 said:


> Hi ladies, lovely antigona's you all have. Please I want to buy an antigona and am not sure about the size and leather, if I should pick a small size or medium size for everyday use and if I should pick the new matte leather antigona, need some advise please. I would also be glad if any one has a black medium or small antigona black in the matte leather kindly share pictures, thank you.




I have the small in the matte antique leather finish and I absolutely love it! I'm 5'2" on the petite size for reference. I had the medium at one point and it was way too big for everyday...at least for my needs and frame. As for the type of leather, I'm not quite sure if one is better than the other...but def as for the size, small is great. HTH! [emoji4]


----------



## nai2012

I have just purchased the medium beige (nudes pink colour) in a lambskin. Does anyone have any experiance of the lambskin. Can't wait to receive it. I usually go for prada, celine, mulberry so I'm a newby to givenchy xx


----------



## steph1

Oh k please can you kindly post some pictures of the small matte leather, would really help my decision thank you.


----------



## nai2012

steph1 said:


> oh k please can you kindly post some pictures of the small matte leather, would really help my decision thank you.






Sorry I thought I had-it's beige in a lambskin leather


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nai2012 said:


> View attachment 2959106
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought I had-it's beige in a lambskin leather


The color is very classic


----------



## devik

hrhsunshine said:


> I spray on all the Gbags except the nubuck. Collonil has a different spray for nubuck and suede. Just follow the directions to apply. Wipe off hw after spraying.  Really need 5-7 days to allow to dry completely. Gently wipe with microfiber. Ready to go! Frequency depends on use. Just flick a little water and see if it beads or not. If not, then it is time for another application. I sprayed my bags last year but didn't have to spray this year.
> 
> I don't know of anything for existing discoloration.



Thanks for posting this a few weeks ago, hrhsunshine - I picked up the Collonil and after using it I realize I should've gotten 2 cans! Seems like I went through a lot on just one treatment of one bag. Thanks for the recommendation!!  I really appreciate the experience you have with the maintenance side of things. Gbags are just so lovely and I don't want to mess the "care and handling" part up. 



xalvanor said:


> This arrived today! it is  preloved and I'm nursing it back to health because there's a smoke smell that has worked it's way into the material (!!!).  It's so beautiful though and I'm so happy I got it away from the  previous owner who doesn't seem to have appreciated it!


Let us know how it goes with getting the smell out! I'm wondering how easy that might be. Regardless, congrats on your new baby!



nai2012 said:


> I have just purchased the medium beige (nudes pink colour) in a lambskin. Does anyone have any experiance of the lambskin. Can't wait to receive it. I usually go for prada, celine, mulberry so I'm a newby to givenchy xx



I think most people feel that the goat is sturdier but you'll likely find lots of opinions about that on this thread, it comes up pretty frequently. You can also try the Givenchy Reference Library, there's a specific thread on leathers.



nai2012 said:


> View attachment 2959106
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought I had-it's beige in a lambskin leather



Now THAT is a unique Ant!! I've never seen it before. So interesting with the stitching detail. Charlotte Olympia's SS2015 collection features all these Western-themed shoes  (for anyone curious, I posted about them here) and I spy a number of them that would look fabulous with this bag!


----------



## hrhsunshine

devik said:


> Thanks for posting this a few weeks ago, hrhsunshine - I picked up the Collonil and after using it I realize I should've gotten 2 cans! Seems like I went through a lot on just one treatment of one bag. Thanks for the recommendation!!



Your are welcome Devik! Be sure you don't apply too much. Just follow the directions on the can and your bag should be good.


----------



## GivenchyLuc

nai2012 said:


> View attachment 2959106
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought I had-it's beige in a lambskin leather


Wow, cool bag.  A little western vibe to me.


----------



## nai2012

Thank u all  I have had a look at the link and generally the givenchy lambskin tends to slouch more than goat/calf which I suppose is the characteristic of a lambskin bag but thought this would hold its shape given the design. But this was a deal that I couldn't miss out on &#128587;&#127997;

I can see where you are coming from with the western vibe, I never seen that, the picture I sent it looks more of a tan/camel but that was the clearest photo the colour in reality is more of a mastic/old pink. I will post better pictures when I receive it x


----------



## nai2012

Gorgeous shoes, they would definitely go with the bag xx


----------



## mywmy

Hi everyone,

I am looking to get my first antigona in a baby blue and found one at www.eleonorabonucci.com. Has anyone purchased from here?


----------



## honeybunch

Which is the best leather for the Antigona? Sugar grained goat or smooth calf? I just got the smooth calf in black because the SA said the sugar one scratches easily and shows water spots in the rain. Is this true? I actually prefer the look of the sugar grained one.


----------



## devik

honeybunch said:


> Which is the best leather for the Antigona? Sugar grained goat or smooth calf? I just got the smooth calf in black because the SA said the sugar one scratches easily and shows water spots in the rain. Is this true? I actually prefer the look of the sugar grained one.



Hey honeybunch - We were just talking about leathers on this thread! 

Here's what I said to someone a few posts up:


devik said:


> nai2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just purchased the medium beige (nudes  pink colour) in a lambskin. Does anyone have any experiance of the  lambskin. Can't wait to receive it. I usually go for prada, celine,  mulberry so I'm a newby to givenchy xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most people feel that the goat is sturdier but you'll likely  find lots of opinions about that on this thread, it comes up pretty  frequently. You can also try the Givenchy Reference Library, there's a specific thread on leathers.
Click to expand...


hrhsunshine also offered some great advice on treating the leathers - again, just a few posts back and you'll see it.  I've started using the Collonil product that she recommended and so far so good. I'm pretty sure she uses it on both the leathers that you asked about.


----------



## honeybunch

devik said:


> Hey honeybunch - We were just talking about leathers on this thread!
> 
> Here's what I said to someone a few posts up:
> 
> 
> hrhsunshine also offered some great advice on treating the leathers - again, just a few posts back and you'll see it.  I've started using the Collonil product that she recommended and so far so good. I'm pretty sure she uses it on both the leathers that you asked about.



Thanks for the info! The SA showed me lots of scratches on the goat Antigona and she said she knows a few people who have it and it stains after it's been in the rain. I'm not sure if they had protected it or not. She said the shiny calf doesn't scratch at all. I personally felt like the shiny calf was more sturdy and rigid than the goat which is why I'm beginning to think I should have got the goat instead!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

ennaaa said:


> Presenting my amazing Antigona 3D Animation Tote in Medium!!!
> 
> Bought this baby late December 2014 whilst on holiday in Saigon at the Givenchy Boutique at the Rex Hotel. I was originally planning to buy the medium antigona in shiny leather online, but when I saw this in the store I just had to have it!
> 
> At first I was worried that the medium size might have been too big for me, but I love how the shoulder straps leave the bag hanging beautifully as the bag just sits halfway around my back. In terms of structure, I'm pretty sure that it won't lose its structure for a while unless I put things like my laptop (which i won't!) in it! I've noticed a few marks just above the givenchy logo but is understandable as I wear watches and bracelets and all. But there are those times when I'm in a rush and accidentally scrape the bag against doors and my heart stops beating! But somehow about an hour later the marks are almost invisible! The interior pockets are so handy even with my big iPhone 6 plus!
> 
> In love with the contrast deep red lining that peeks through and stands out beautifully every time i pull something out of it. I always get compliments on it wherever i go. Yet to see this in action on somebody else around Melbourne, making me feel quite special since the ants have been so popular
> 
> PS I am 178cm (around 5'10)



Gorgeous bag!! I tried this on in person and it is very special. If I didn't already have a black bag I would've desperately wanted it


----------



## Izbanana

omg i purchased a medium antigona on net a porter and received it today.. turns out it was a returned bag (return slip of previous seller included)  so disappointed right now.


----------



## devik

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for the info! The SA showed me lots of scratches on the goat Antigona and she said she knows a few people who have it and it stains after it's been in the rain. I'm not sure if they had protected it or not. She said the shiny calf doesn't scratch at all. I personally felt like the shiny calf was more sturdy and rigid than the goat which is why I'm beginning to think I should have got the goat instead!!



Megs herself got spotting on her goat Ant when she got caught in a downpour:
http://www.purseblog.com/purseblog-asks/purseblog-asks-rain-snow-ever-ruined-bag/

The comments on that post may be helpful for you. It was also discussed here. Again, hrhsunshine has recommendations on that Collonil water treatment - look for her posts here and in the Givenchy Reference Library (and also I think maybe in the Bal forum? she has a bunch of those too) on caring for these leathers.





Izbanana said:


> omg i purchased a medium antigona on net a porter and received it today.. turns out it was a returned bag (return slip of previous seller included)  so disappointed right now.



Oh that's such a shame! Maybe they'll offer you a partial refund if you want to keep it? I totally understand about wanting a brand-new unworn bag so maybe just return since you'll always have that weird feeling inside that it wasn't new from the beginning. Certainly disappointing though! What did they say when you contacted them?


----------



## Izbanana

i ended up exchanging it and made sure its noted to send me a brand new one. they ended up refunding the $20 (shipping) and gave me a $30 store credit. 

Also when i examined the bag, the hardware had some scratches and the bag had a tiny little scuff.  i just can't imagine paying that much for a bag that isn't perfect and new. i want to be the one who puts the little imperfections on the bag, haha although i don't want that to happen but you know what i mean. haha


----------



## hrhsunshine

Izbanana said:


> i ended up exchanging it and made sure its noted to send me a brand new one. they ended up refunding the $20 (shipping) and gave me a $30 store credit.
> 
> Also when i examined the bag, the hardware had some scratches and the bag had a tiny little scuff.  i just can't imagine paying that much for a bag that isn't perfect and new. i want to be the one who puts the little imperfections on the bag, haha although i don't want that to happen but you know what i mean. haha



Exactly! I am glad you are exchanging for a brand new one and got a little from the retailer as a gesture of goodwill. Pls share when your perfect Antigona arrives!


----------



## pinksky777

So in love with my new candy colored  mini &#128153;&#127852;&#128153;


----------



## Couture_CL

Just recently fell in love with the Antigona, now I see what all the fuss is about...truly is a great and versatile bag! This is the Navy in medium size.


----------



## Jesskiddingyou

pinksky777 said:


> So in love with my new candy colored  mini &#128153;&#127852;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967645



That color is gorgeous! I'm really fiending another color other than black.


----------



## expatwife

pinksky777 said:


> So in love with my new candy colored  mini [emoji170][emoji516][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967645




Oh this is so pretty! Do you mind sharing who sells it in this color? Thanks!


----------



## pinksky777

expatwife said:


> Oh this is so pretty! Do you mind sharing who sells it in this color? Thanks!




Thank you! I recently bought it at Holt Renfrew Montreal, but I just saw it available on farfetch.com for a a bit lower then I payed even... Ugh &#128540;


----------



## expatwife

pinksky777 said:


> Thank you! I recently bought it at Holt Renfrew Montreal, but I just saw it available on farfetch.com for a a bit lower then I payed even... Ugh [emoji12]




Thanks a lot, I'll check it out! Don't get upset, it's beautiful, plus you had a chance to physically handle it and check for any faults, that's always nice!
Enjoy her in great health!


----------



## Yuki85

ennaaa said:


> Presenting my amazing Antigona 3D Animation Tote in Medium!!!
> 
> Bought this baby late December 2014 whilst on holiday in Saigon at the Givenchy Boutique at the Rex Hotel. I was originally planning to buy the medium antigona in shiny leather online, but when I saw this in the store I just had to have it!
> 
> At first I was worried that the medium size might have been too big for me, but I love how the shoulder straps leave the bag hanging beautifully as the bag just sits halfway around my back. In terms of structure, I'm pretty sure that it won't lose its structure for a while unless I put things like my laptop (which i won't!) in it! I've noticed a few marks just above the givenchy logo but is understandable as I wear watches and bracelets and all. But there are those times when I'm in a rush and accidentally scrape the bag against doors and my heart stops beating! But somehow about an hour later the marks are almost invisible! The interior pockets are so handy even with my big iPhone 6 plus!
> 
> In love with the contrast deep red lining that peeks through and stands out beautifully every time i pull something out of it. I always get compliments on it wherever i go. Yet to see this in action on somebody else around Melbourne, making me feel quite special since the ants have been so popular
> 
> PS I am 178cm (around 5'10)



Love it  
May I ask how much did you pay for the 3D version? thanks


----------



## ennaaa

Yuki85 said:


> Love it
> May I ask how much did you pay for the 3D version? thanks



I paid $2900 USD (at the time). The low AUD dollar didn't help me very much! But although it's a little more expensive than the normal black shiny leather (the one I was planning to buy), I find that its worth the extra money because it was only available for a limited time. I'm pretty sure you won't be able to find this style online anymore (but look around just in case!) so the fact that its an uncommon design just made me want it that much more! 

xx


----------



## ennaaa

MsHermesAU said:


> Gorgeous bag!! I tried this on in person and it is very special. If I didn't already have a black bag I would've desperately wanted it



I was close to getting one in beige because I have so many black bags (no designer, just ones off the high street), but my love for black bags is never ending!! And I agree, it is one special bag


----------



## ennaaa

devik said:


> +1! Gorgeous bag ennaaa - and welcome to Purse Forum!!! I love that your first post was a reveal of a Gbag.



Thankyou! I didn't realise how busy this forum was! Yeah i stalked around purseblog and purse forum for the months leading up to me buying the bag, so it only felt right for my first post to be on it!


----------



## Yuki85

ennaaa said:


> I paid $2900 USD (at the time). The low AUD dollar didn't help me very much! But although it's a little more expensive than the normal black shiny leather (the one I was planning to buy), I find that its worth the extra money because it was only available for a limited time. I'm pretty sure you won't be able to find this style online anymore (but look around just in case!) so the fact that its an uncommon design just made me want it that much more!
> 
> xx



I agree. No I do not think that I can find the style online. It is very nice and beautiful.


----------



## ennaaa

Yuki85 said:


> I agree. No I do not think that I can find the style online. It is very nice and beautiful.



The tag says that it was part of the AW14 collection, I just checked. Sorry you couldn't find it online anymore! I hope you can find one that you like!


----------



## eiiv

pinksky777 said:


> So in love with my new candy colored  mini &#128153;&#127852;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967645


Such a nice blue~~~~


----------



## Kdiane

Hellooo! I am wanting to purchase a small smooth leather antigona. Can anyone shed some light on how theirs has held up over some time? In particular, the quality of the leather- scratch resistance etc. this will be my first premier designer bag so as you can imagine I Just want it to be perfect and last me forever (or more realistically, quite a number of years). I won't be wearing it everyday as my job requires me to be out on construction sites and I wouldn't want to wreck it. So, this will definitely just be a weekend type of bag. Thank you!!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Kdiane said:


> Hellooo! I am wanting to purchase a small smooth leather antigona. Can anyone shed some light on how theirs has held up over some time? In particular, the quality of the leather- scratch resistance etc. this will be my first premier designer bag so as you can imagine I Just want it to be perfect and last me forever (or more realistically, quite a number of years). I won't be wearing it everyday as my job requires me to be out on construction sites and I wouldn't want to wreck it. So, this will definitely just be a weekend type of bag. Thank you!!


I've got a small smooth antigona which I use daily for work and it doesn't have any scratches or marks on it and I've been using it for 6 months now. It's definitely proved to be pretty resilient so far!


----------



## mindyharwell

hi guys! does the antigona ever came/comes in a green/olive color?


----------



## stephanienessia

Hi! Just wanna share my new small Ant in oxblood


----------



## Maice

Also posted this in the Givenchy in Action thread... took my navy Ant with me for dinner out earlier tonight


----------



## devik

Maice said:


> Also posted this in the Givenchy in Action thread... took my navy Ant with me for dinner out earlier tonight



Nice bag ... and _NICE SHOES! _


----------



## pinksky777

&#128153;


----------



## BlueCherry

devik said:


> Nice bag ... and _NICE SHOES! _




+1 [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## BlueCherry

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2974322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji170]




Ooh this is nice too - do you prefer this one or the small dark grey?


----------



## Maice

devik said:


> Nice bag ... and _NICE SHOES! _





BigCherry said:


> +1 [emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you, *devik* and *BigCherry*!


----------



## pinksky777

BigCherry said:


> Ooh this is nice too - do you prefer this one or the small dark grey?




Lately yes for sure! I think because my first givenchy bag ever was a black mini antigona and it's just the most cute/beautiful/practical bag I've ever owned. This color is definitely out of my comfort zone but that's what I love about it! It's so unique, and I literally get complements on it anywhere I go! (Even a couple guys lol)


----------



## BlueCherry

It really is a cute colour. I'm a black/grey/white person too and I buy a bright coloured bag then send it back. Good on you to get out of your comfort zone it's not easy [emoji12]


----------



## Zahzah

Can someone help me decide between the matte small black antigona

http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenchy-antigona-small-matte-tote_129-3000831-5102765/

or the smooth

http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...29-3000831-12G5102014/?previewAttribute=Black


----------



## k5ml3k

Zahzah said:


> Can someone help me decide between the matte small black antigona
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenchy-antigona-small-matte-tote_129-3000831-5102765/
> 
> 
> 
> or the smooth
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...29-3000831-12G5102014/?previewAttribute=Black




That's tough...I initially liked the matte but after going back and forth between the two, I prefer the shiny better. It's a black bag but the shiny with the GHW gives it a little oomph. GL deciding!


----------



## ysabelaislove

my first antigona


----------



## k5ml3k

ysabelaislove said:


> my first antigona




Gorgeous! Love that color


----------



## Sazzy3103

ysabelaislove said:


> my first antigona


Wow beautiful


----------



## mindyharwell

Hey guys, I recently got a medium Antigona and it's pre-owned. It's pretty floppy and I'm kind of disappointed that it doesn't have that shape all you girls are posting. Just wondering if there's anything I can do to restore some of that beautiful structure? I'm currently stuffing it with some clothes and scarves. I've attached some pics for reference. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ysabelaislove

mindyharwell said:


> Hey guys, I recently got a medium Antigona and it's pre-owned. It's pretty floppy and I'm kind of disappointed that it doesn't have that shape all you girls are posting. Just wondering if there's anything I can do to restore some of that beautiful structure? I'm currently stuffing it with some clothes and scarves. I've attached some pics for reference. Thanks in advance!



I still find your antigona stunning.
I love that color...
Considering that it is pre owned, i think the flop just gives it character


----------



## TeeLVee

ysabelaislove said:


> my first antigona




Simply beautiful! The color is gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## kai_valentina

Zahzah said:


> Can someone help me decide between the matte small black antigona
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenchy-antigona-small-matte-tote_129-3000831-5102765/
> 
> or the smooth
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...29-3000831-12G5102014/?previewAttribute=Black



I have the smooth, and Ive seen the matte in real life. I'd say go for the smooth


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

mindyharwell said:


> Hey guys, I recently got a medium Antigona and it's pre-owned. It's pretty floppy and I'm kind of disappointed that it doesn't have that shape all you girls are posting. Just wondering if there's anything I can do to restore some of that beautiful structure? I'm currently stuffing it with some clothes and scarves. I've attached some pics for reference. Thanks in advance!




Hi! I'm sorry to tell you that there isn't really much you can do with it because it was probably quite well used and the leather has softened over time(it's just the nature of leather handbags and there is nothing that can be done to reverse the process). Another thing is that the Antigona you have is pebbled goatskin, which is much softer than smooth calfskin antigona. The pebbled leather doesn't hold its shape well and that is why it flops. Hope it helps!


----------



## devik

mindyharwell said:


> Hey guys, I recently got a medium Antigona and it's pre-owned. It's pretty floppy and I'm kind of disappointed that it doesn't have that shape all you girls are posting. Just wondering if there's anything I can do to restore some of that beautiful structure? I'm currently stuffing it with some clothes and scarves. I've attached some pics for reference. Thanks in advance!





cupcakeofmylife said:


> Hi! I'm sorry to tell you that there isn't really much you can do with it because it was probably quite well used and the leather has softened over time(it's just the nature of leather handbags and there is nothing that can be done to reverse the process). Another thing is that the *Antigona you have is pebbled goatskin*, which is much softer than smooth calfskin antigona. The pebbled leather doesn't hold its shape well and that is why it flops. Hope it helps!



Isn't this the sugar goat? I thought pebbled is cow leather and much more textured.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

devik said:


> Isn't this the sugar goat? I thought pebbled is cow leather and much more textured.




Oops my bad. I thought that Givenchy only makes the goatskin version (that has a grained texture).. but Thx for correcting me!


----------



## devik

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Oops my bad. I thought that Givenchy only makes the goatskin version (that has a grained texture).. but Thx for correcting me!



It wasn't necessarily a correction, it was an honest question - I'm still learning, too! 

Maybe someone else will pipe in to help us out!


----------



## mindyharwell

Thanks guys, that was really helpful


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

k5ml3k said:


> That's tough...I initially liked the matte but after going back and forth between the two, I prefer the shiny better. It's a black bag but the shiny with the GHW gives it a little oomph. GL deciding!




Is the matte version also called as the "rubberised" finish? I haven't seen one in person yet but the matte looks gorgeous in pictures ! I don't know about how it holds its shape but from what I know with the goatskin (I think the matte is calf) vs shiny calf, the shiny calf wins in terms of durability because it's coated (don't quote me though)


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

devik said:


> It wasn't necessarily a correction, it was an honest question - I'm still learning, too!
> 
> Maybe someone else will pipe in to help us out!




Hahah alright then! I'm no expert in Givenchy and the Antigona is the only item I own from the brand but yes, maybe some more experienced tpfer can help us out


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

mindyharwell said:


> Thanks guys, that was really helpful




You're welcome!  regardless it's still a very beautiful handbag  I love mine very much


----------



## k5ml3k

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Is the matte version also called as the "rubberised" finish? I haven't seen one in person yet but the matte looks gorgeous in pictures ! I don't know about how it holds its shape but from what I know with the goatskin (I think the matte is calf) vs shiny calf, the shiny calf wins in terms of durability because it's coated (don't quote me though)




To be honest with you, this is one of the bags that I didn't do my research in. When I first saw it, I loved it but couldn't justify he price then saw it on crazy sale then I knew it was meant to be! Mine is matte but I have heard how the shiny tends to hold it shape better. I've used mind a handful of times (I think it's too pretty to use everyday, lol) and its held it shape thus far.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

k5ml3k said:


> To be honest with you, this is one of the bags that I didn't do my research in. When I first saw it, I loved it but couldn't justify he price then saw it on crazy sale then I knew it was meant to be! Mine is matte but I have heard how the shiny tends to hold it shape better. I've used mind a handful of times (I think it's too pretty to use everyday, lol) and its held it shape thus far.




Really? I think it's perfect for an everyday bag imo! The matte finish is a really unique but an understated detail at the same time. You should rock it!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Really? I think it's perfect for an everyday bag imo! The matte finish is a really unique but an understated detail at the same time. You should rock it!!!




Oh I think it's a perfect bag too for everyday I just don't want to ruin it, lol. I like to think of myself as being good with my bags, which I am...when it comes to storing them. However, when I wear them I could be a little more careful... [emoji53]


----------



## devik

k5ml3k said:


> Oh I think it's a perfect bag too for everyday I just don't want to ruin it, lol. I like to think of myself as being good with my bags, which I am...when it comes to storing them. However, *when I wear them I could be a little more careful... *[emoji53]



This is me.

Am I _always _this clumsy or only when I've got a $$$$$ bag on my arm?

How is it possible to bang into every single wall like I do?

You'd think they were jumping out in front of me. 

It's like I'm a little tipsy all the time and can't walk straight.

Or maybe it's the 5" heels....?


----------



## steph1

Hi please can you kindly post pixs of your antigona matte leather bag, am considering buying the matte one but would love to see pixs, thanks.


----------



## MCSarah

Hi!  I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading and obsessing over getting a Givenchy Antigona for a while.  I finally came across this pre-loved olive green tri-color (with a wood logo!) on Tradsey a few weeks ago!  I'm in love!  Thanks to all of your amazing pictures to inspire me to take the Antigona plunge!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

k5ml3k said:


> Oh I think it's a perfect bag too for everyday I just don't want to ruin it, lol. I like to think of myself as being good with my bags, which I am...when it comes to storing them. However, when I wear them I could be a little more careful... [emoji53]




It's the opposite with me [emoji38] I've even carried my Chanel boy bag in the rain, but nothing really happened tbh, you just need to wipe it off afterwards. I also never store my bags inside their dustbags [emoji12]


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

MCSarah said:


> Hi!  I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading and obsessing over getting a Givenchy Antigona for a while.  I finally came across this pre-loved olive green tri-color (with a wood logo!) on Tradsey a few weeks ago!  I'm in love!  Thanks to all of your amazing pictures to inspire me to take the Antigona plunge!




It's gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## k5ml3k

cupcakeofmylife said:


> It's the opposite with me [emoji38] I've even carried my Chanel boy bag in the rain, but nothing really happened tbh, you just need to wipe it off afterwards. I also never store my bags inside their dustbags [emoji12]




Funny you say that bc I actually took her out last weekend for my boyfriends birthday and it started raining! I was so scared that it was gonna get ruined bc I've seen it (I believe it was Megs pink antigona) end up with rain spots. But of course, nothing happened, lol. Just wiped her down with a cloth and she was good as new! Phew! [emoji16]


----------



## linda2705

I wonder if a base shaper and one of those bag shaper with the compartments would do anything for the floppiness. I am interested in purchasing a preowned goatskin for a friend of mine, the owner has had the bag for 3 years and she said it has lost a bit of it's shape....


----------



## linda2705

mindyharwell said:


> Hey guys, I recently got a medium Antigona and it's pre-owned. It's pretty floppy and I'm kind of disappointed that it doesn't have that shape all you girls are posting. Just wondering if there's anything I can do to restore some of that beautiful structure? I'm currently stuffing it with some clothes and scarves. I've attached some pics for reference. Thanks in advance!




I wonder if a base shaper and one of these bag shaper with the compartments would do anything for the floppiness. http://samorga.com/product/givenchy-medium-antigona-3-w12-2-h7-9-d5-9in-givenchy-antigona/

I am interested in purchasing a preowned goatskin for a friend of mine, the owner has had the bag for 3 years and she said it has lost a bit of it's shape....


----------



## Sazzy3103

devik said:


> This is me.
> 
> Am I _always _this clumsy or only when I've got a $$$$$ bag on my arm?
> 
> How is it possible to bang into every single wall like I do?
> 
> You'd think they were jumping out in front of me.
> 
> It's like I'm a little tipsy all the time and can't walk straight.
> 
> Or maybe it's the 5" heels....?


Ha this made me laugh :lolots: You're not the only one, I'm amazed my bags don't get scratches as I always manage to bump into things with them. They must be tougher than we think!


----------



## dangerouscurves

linda2705 said:


> I wonder if a base shaper and one of those bag shaper with the compartments would do anything for the floppiness. I am interested in purchasing a preowned goatskin for a friend of mine, the owner has had the bag for 3 years and she said it has lost a bit of it's shape....




The one with the compartments helps a lot. I used to have Speedy 30 which was very saggy and with the bag organizer it kept it's shape without looking like a lunch box.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

k5ml3k said:


> Funny you say that bc I actually took her out last weekend for my boyfriends birthday and it started raining! I was so scared that it was gonna get ruined bc I've seen it (I believe it was Megs pink antigona) end up with rain spots. But of course, nothing happened, lol. Just wiped her down with a cloth and she was good as new! Phew! [emoji16]



Lesson learnt to not worry so much! hahaha I was so clumsy one time and I dropped my antigona on the street pavement  nothing happened luckily no scratches whatsoever. Proves how durable the smooth antigona is


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

linda2705 said:


> I wonder if a base shaper and one of these bag shaper with the compartments would do anything for the floppiness. http://samorga.com/product/givenchy-medium-antigona-3-w12-2-h7-9-d5-9in-givenchy-antigona/
> 
> I am interested in purchasing a preowned goatskin for a friend of mine, the owner has had the bag for 3 years and she said it has lost a bit of it's shape....



I'd say the base shaper wouldn't do that much. I think for antigona, the slouchiness comes from the top of the bag instead of the base because the base is quite thick by itself. The bag kind of "collapses" on itself, if you need reference you can google Aimee Song's antigona bag.


----------



## EVGal

Hi there.  First post on TPF.  My black antigona working late with me


----------



## k5ml3k

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Lesson learnt to not worry so much! hahaha I was so clumsy one time and I dropped my antigona on the street pavement  nothing happened luckily no scratches whatsoever. Proves how durable the smooth antigona is




Phew! Omg, I would've been so worried that the leather would have gotten damaged! It's always nice to hear that these bag hold up well [emoji4]


----------



## Rumpetaske

Has anyone else experienced that the back handle of their antigona beeing longer then the front handle? Like this?


----------



## devik

EVGal said:


> Hi there.  First post on TPF.  My black antigona working late with me



Hi EVGal! She looks so perky there on your desk, keeping you company!!! 

Great to see another Antigona lover joining the forums. Have fun - _but be careful, this place is dangerous!!!!! _


----------



## BlueCherry

EVGal said:


> Hi there.  First post on TPF.  My black antigona working late with me




I would so love a gorgeous work mate like yours [emoji12]

Congratulations!


----------



## mindyharwell

cupcakeofmylife said:


> I'd say the base shaper wouldn't do that much. I think for antigona, the slouchiness comes from the top of the bag instead of the base because the base is quite thick by itself. The bag kind of "collapses" on itself, if you need reference you can google Aimee Song's antigona bag.



If anyone has a solution to remedy the sag, please let me know


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rumpetaske said:


> Has anyone else experienced that the back handle of their antigona beeing longer then the front handle? Like this?
> View attachment 2985366




Of the many Antigonas I have seen and owned, never have I witnessed handles that are not the same height. Are you sure they are different? Not a case of one being smooshed down a little more than the other?  If there is indeed a difference, you should contact the reseller.


----------



## EVGal

BigCherry said:


> I would so love a gorgeous work mate like yours [emoji12]
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## EVGal

devik said:


> Hi EVGal! She looks so perky there on your desk, keeping you company!!!
> 
> Great to see another Antigona lover joining the forums. Have fun - _but be careful, this place is dangerous!!!!! _


Thanks!!! After seeing all these gorgeous pics I will probably have to keep working late to support my habit


----------



## monkey731

ysabelaislove said:


> my first antigona


Amazing!!! is that in small??? I am dying to get another1... been holding off because i can't decide btw small and medium.. i go back and forth on it.. lol.. i've read countless reviews/blogs.. and still can't decide..  
I have a mini already.. perfect for summer.. but i want a larger one...


----------



## crazy8baglady

[emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## Sazzy3103

crazy8baglady said:


> [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 2989696


Wow beautiful colour


----------



## hrhsunshine

crazy8baglady said:


> [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 2989696



Beautiful! Wonderful pop for the season!


----------



## Rumpetaske

hrhsunshine said:


> Of the many Antigonas I have seen and owned, never have I witnessed handles that are not the same height. Are you sure they are different? Not a case of one being smooshed down a little more than the other?  If there is indeed a difference, you should contact the reseller.




I bought it from a store, they say that I can send it back if I want to, but I'm not sure it bothers me that much. It seems to have evened out a bit, but one is still longer! I have already sent it back once before because the shoulder strap broke during my first week of using it


----------



## missjenn

Traveling...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Instagram @im.missjenn


----------



## Wudge

missjenn said:


> Traveling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990878
> 
> 
> Instagram @im.missjenn



Gorgeous!


----------



## punam4u

missjenn said:


> Traveling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990878
> 
> 
> Instagram @im.missjenn


OMG that is absolutely gourgeous.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rumpetaske said:


> I bought it from a store, they say that I can send it back if I want to, but I'm not sure it bothers me that much. It seems to have evened out a bit, but one is still longer! I have already sent it back once before because the shoulder strap broke during my first week of using it



The decision is really up to you. I am obsessed on perfection.  A bit concerning to hear two defective bags from one retailer.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missjenn said:


> Traveling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990878
> 
> 
> Instagram @im.missjenn



Fabulous shot! Love seeing the croc stamped Ant with a casual look


----------



## Mylilkitty

Zahzah said:


> Can someone help me decide between the matte small black antigona
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenchy-antigona-small-matte-tote_129-3000831-5102765/
> 
> or the smooth
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...29-3000831-12G5102014/?previewAttribute=Black


Which is bigger? The mini or the small?


----------



## Xna

hrhsunshine said:


> Medium Antigona vs Small Antigona Comparison Shot
> (on 5'4" frame)



SMALL is TDF &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Xna

Mylilkitty said:


> Which is bigger? The mini or the small?



The small is bigger than the mini - hope this helps! &#128522;


----------



## Bagproud

Mylilkitty said:


> Which is bigger? The mini or the small?



I love the the Matte black and I nearly bought the medium. Just check if it is the rubber one or  leather. I was not sure since the hardware is gold and not silver like the goat. I didn't  buy it in the end.


----------



## Couture_CL

These all came this week!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Couture_CL said:


> These all came this week!!



Holy cow!!! The motherload! Congrats on your stunners!


----------



## Yuki85

Couture_CL said:


> These all came this week!!




Just Stunning


----------



## Wudge

Couture_CL said:


> These all came this week!!



That's a whole lot of Givenchy! Gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## TeeLVee

Couture_CL said:


> These all came this week!!




What a beautiful collection of Givenchy! Congrats and enjoy! &#128516;


----------



## Mylilkitty

Beautiful bags ladies!! I think the small would work for me. I just love the shape and style of it! &#128156;&#128151;


----------



## Couture_CL

hrhsunshine said:


> Holy cow!!! The motherload! Congrats on your stunners!





Yuki85 said:


> Just Stunning





Wudge said:


> That's a whole lot of Givenchy! Gorgeous, congratulations!





TeeLVee said:


> What a beautiful collection of Givenchy! Congrats and enjoy! &#128516;



Thank you ladies....when I ordered these 3 bags I was really thinking of just keeping 1 (at least just 1 antigona) but now that I have them all I am having a REALLY HARD TIME parting with either one of them. SOOO banned after this.


----------



## BlueCherry

missjenn said:


> Traveling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990878
> 
> 
> Instagram @im.missjenn



Gorgeous bag


----------



## BlueCherry

Couture_CL said:


> These all came this week!!



Wow!!  Totally stunning, all of them.  How do you decide which one to use first?  I simply cannot buy more than one bag at a time because I want to use new bags immediately


----------



## Couture_CL

BigCherry said:


> Wow!!  Totally stunning, all of them.  How do you decide which one to use first?  I simply cannot buy more than one bag at a time because I want to use new bags immediately



I know right? Such first world problems we have  I think I might have to go with the seasons...probably the tri-color antigona first now that it is almost summer, and saving the navy for fall/winter. 

The tote would be great for me to use on the weekends taking my 4 year old out, I had an old LV neverfull that has seen some better days....the tote would be a good replacement for that!


----------



## jamienhule

Hi all, 

I just a a quick question, I'm really looking into buying a Givenchy Antigona size Medium in dark grey. 
I'm not a big fan of silver hardware and grey so does anyone know if the dark grey colour comes with gold tone hardware? 

Thank you guy  
Jamie


----------



## tulippes

Couture_CL said:


> These all came this week!!




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Taibaa92

does anyone have a smooth calfskin antigona in a light/nude color? How do you care for it? What conditioner and cleaner do you use? Does it need to be waterproofed?


----------



## Taibaa92

Oh my god! I am in love! I wish i could afford all three at once too, congratz!


----------



## Taibaa92

It comes in large as well but it's actually too large i think. The medium looks perfect and elegant. And if you're petite small would be great too. 

http://cultstatus.com.au/blogs/news/13452325-givenchy-antigona-size-comparisons#.VVZJQlLXfCQ

Heres a good comparison hope it helps


----------



## madesta

Hi all,

it's 2 years ago i realy wont to buy a Givenchy Antigona size Medium. I love this bag! 
I hope you help me, if i have any question?!


----------



## Mylilkitty

Thank you for the photos! They are both beautiful on you! So elegant


----------



## devik

jamienhule said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just a a quick question, I'm really looking into buying a Givenchy Antigona size Medium in dark grey.
> I'm not a big fan of silver hardware and grey so does anyone know if the dark grey colour comes with gold tone hardware?
> 
> Thank you guy
> Jamie



I had not seen grey and gold before however I just saw this one on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151683626428

It's not a dark gray so not sure if that's what you are looking for. 

Always get bags from eBay authenticated before pulling the trigger, of course! (There are a few small details showing in those pics that I'm personally not 100% sure of, however seller seems reliable from what I can tell so it may be fine.)


----------



## MJconfessions

missjenn said:


> Traveling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990878
> 
> 
> Instagram @im.missjenn




So jealous! I saw this on the Barney's website when it re-released and I was too slow because duties and shipping to Canada cost another $1000 and by the time I got a U.S. cc# it was gone forever . Keep an eye out for me fellow TPFers! I'll snag this one up ASAP new or used!


----------



## missjenn

MJconfessions said:


> So jealous! I saw this on the Barney's website when it re-released and I was too slow because duties and shipping to Canada cost another $1000 and by the time I got a U.S. cc# it was gone forever . Keep an eye out for me fellow TPFers! I'll snag this one up ASAP new or used!




Awwww I'll def let you know if I see one!


----------



## Miss World

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Is the matte version also called as the "rubberised" finish? I haven't seen one in person yet but the matte looks gorgeous in pictures ! I don't know about how it holds its shape but from what I know with the goatskin (I think the matte is calf) vs shiny calf, the shiny calf wins in terms of durability because it's coated (don't quote me though)



Hi i believe the matte version and the rubberised version are two entirely different types of finish. I saw both in real life and the rubberised version really does have a rubber/pvc look to it. It is probably for those who want a tougher, edgier look to their handbags. The matte version still looks like classic leather, but not shiny. The matte finish is really understated and elegant. 

I didn't realise just how many different types of colors, finishes, leathers and coatings the Givenchy bag has been made in, until now. I think it's amazing to have so many unique finishes to choose from as we all have different tastes when it comes to handbags.


----------



## cuselover

Pop of color


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Miss World said:


> Hi i believe the matte version and the rubberised version are two entirely different types of finish. I saw both in real life and the rubberised version really does have a rubber/pvc look to it. It is probably for those who want a tougher, edgier look to their handbags. The matte version still looks like classic leather, but not shiny. The matte finish is really understated and elegant.
> 
> I didn't realise just how many different types of colors, finishes, leathers and coatings the Givenchy bag has been made in, until now. I think it's amazing to have so many unique finishes to choose from as we all have different tastes when it comes to handbags.


 
+1! I particularly like the matte finish and the patent most. I think they're so so gorgeous


----------



## hrhsunshine

cuselover said:


> Pop of color



Beautifu! Fun! Girly! Congrats!


----------



## PurseACold

cuselover said:


> Pop of color


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bagproud

cuselover said:


> Pop of color



Stunning colour! What is it called please?


----------



## cuselover

Bagproud said:


> Stunning colour! What is it called please?



I think its called orchid purple.


----------



## sambalsotong

Hello all! I haven't been on here for a while but I was doing some spring cleaning today when I decided to round up my beloved Antigonas for a mini family photo lol. I love how hardy Ant bags are especially my mini Ant. It goes with almost everything in my wardrobe. Best black bag ever! 

Thanks for letting me share! Happy weekend lovelies!


----------



## Wudge

sambalsotong said:


> Hello all! I haven't been on here for a while but I was doing some spring cleaning today when I decided to round up my beloved Antigonas for a mini family photo lol. I love how hardy Ant bags are especially my mini Ant. It goes with almost everything in my wardrobe. Best black bag ever!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Happy weekend lovelies!



Love your collection! Happy weekend to you too.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cuselover said:


> Pop of color


Beauyifulll


----------



## jessilou

I just got two mini bags from Neiman Marcus: a Givenchy Antigona Mini and a Prada Saffiano Vernice Promenade Mini. I love them both. Used to own the medium Antigona, but I prefer the long strap.


----------



## randr21

jessilou said:


> I just got two mini bags from Neiman Marcus: a Givenchy Antigona Mini and a Prada Saffiano Vernice Promenade Mini. I love them both. Used to own the medium Antigona, but I prefer the long strap.



Love the color on the Prada mini.  Do they both weigh the same and equally roomy?


----------



## Rina337

It's been a while since I used my first G... So long that I found a blue hair in it... In my city I've seen a few Rottweilers, a couple Bambis and one pervert...


----------



## ilovelyf

here's my givenchy small antigona! goatskin navy blue! super love it.. purchased it july of last year but las month i accidentally scratched like half inch. suggestions on what to do? thanks in advance.


----------



## MJconfessions

Finally took out my grey blue small goat antigona today [emoji7]


----------



## kimdatumanong

Posting what I had to let go a few weeks ago for a Bbag...

I gave birth two months ago to baby #5 at 35 and voila! Hubby up and decides to buy me two preowned lovelies (Prada nylon tote bag br4697 in red and a speedy 30 mono) and after a few weeks, he let me choose between a celine tricolor trapeze (yellow gray and ivory), rock stud valentino in green (disappointed - not my type of green), this beautiful purple antigona and a mangue giant 12 rose gold hardware part time. I chose the latter. But i so love the small antigona... It is in my wish list.

I put myself on a bag ban for now - i feel this is too much for a year so i am just trolling around, feeling green until he comes up with the money to buy me an Ant - next year. He promised [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Color? Oh well... I have always been adventurous with my bags. I don't own a pure black or brown one. No neutrals! So, 12 months of Ant research and we will see... 

Thinking of camel, gray, old pink, peach... Definitely small for me. Don't particularly like big bags.

So please more pictures!!! Make me jealous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

ps off topic
wow, my last post was 2013 [emoji12]


----------



## devik

Rina337 said:


> It's been a while since I used my first G... So long that I found a blue hair in it... *In my city I've seen a few Rottweilers, a couple Bambis and one pervert... *
> View attachment 3020108



I don't know why but I just find this sentence to be so funny!


----------



## ilovelyf

im drooling for mini antigona in magenta!


----------



## Rina337

devik said:


> I don't know why but I just find this sentence to be so funny!




Teehee :Groucho: seriously the girl was sucking on her Chinese... And I couldn't decide which was more fascinating... Her table manners or her bag.


----------



## Wudge

MJconfessions said:


> View attachment 3021245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally took out my grey blue small goat antigona today [emoji7]



Antigona, wow! Shoes OMG! Love your look!


----------



## randr21

ilovelyf said:


> View attachment 3020251
> View attachment 3020252
> 
> 
> here's my givenchy small antigona! goatskin navy blue! super love it.. purchased it july of last year but las month i accidentally scratched like half inch. suggestions on what to do? thanks in advance.



not much you can do.  it's ok, the bag is a dark color so it wont be as noticeable. I'm a little ocd about any scratches, but i still use and love my bags.  thats why i usually lean towards darker bags.  

i love the navy blue btw.  it made me go out and get the night blue from this season.


----------



## jazmini

missjenn said:


> Traveling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990878
> 
> 
> Instagram @im.missjenn


----------



## pinksky777

I
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 OBSESSED with this periwinkle color! [emoji170][emoji517]


----------



## MissAdhd

pinksky777 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OBSESSED with this periwinkle color! [emoji170][emoji517]



It's periwinkle indeed so adorable!


----------



## MissAdhd

sambalsotong said:


> Hello all! I haven't been on here for a while but I was doing some spring cleaning today when I decided to round up my beloved Antigonas for a mini family photo lol. I love how hardy Ant bags are especially my mini Ant. It goes with almost everything in my wardrobe. Best black bag ever!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Happy weekend lovelies!



OMG the totes! IM OBSESSED,


----------



## MissAdhd

ysabelaislove said:


> my first antigona



Very pretty shade!


----------



## ilovelyf

randr21,

you know what i think it's also night blue from fall season last year. 

you're right it's not really very obvious.


----------



## devik

ilovelyf said:


> View attachment 3020251
> View attachment 3020252
> 
> 
> here's my givenchy small antigona! goatskin navy blue! super love it.. purchased it july of last year but las month i accidentally scratched like half inch. suggestions on what to do? thanks in advance.



Can you post a pic of the scratch so we can see? Maybe in the Givenchy Care thread instead.


----------



## limj

Does anyone know what colors are coming for the next collection? Anything in the nude family? TIA


----------



## MJconfessions

So I see the new SMALL antigona comes with longer straps this season. So annoyed, it's the only thing I hate about mine.


----------



## Annabel Lee

I just bought this beauty on Saturday


----------



## lvpradalove

Annabel Lee said:


> I just bought this beauty on Saturday




so pretty!


----------



## NiaRyn

Annabel Lee said:


> I just bought this beauty on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



She is gorgeous! Well done!

Sigh... I look forward to having one of my own some day


----------



## sparks1007

Annabel Lee said:


> I just bought this beauty on Saturday



She's pretty cool. I like the extra little detail.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Thank you! 

Sparks, that's what did it for me--I did NOT go in to buy! I just wanted to see Antigona in person to decide if I liked the look of the smooth or pebbled leather, and somehow I just couldn't leave without this one . . .


----------



## elainie13

My oxblood givenchy small antigona in the bright sun


----------



## Kyokei

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3025286
> 
> My oxblood givenchy small antigona in the bright sun



Looks great! I love Givenchy bags in oxblood.


----------



## Annabel Lee

This color is absolutely stunning! I already have a burgundy/maroon/oxblood bag so could not possibly justify buying another, but I'm suddenly so tempted!


----------



## NiaRyn

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3025286
> 
> My oxblood givenchy small antigona in the bright sun



Oh my! Now I want one like that, too! Congrats!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3025286
> 
> My oxblood givenchy small antigona in the bright sun



I have been lusting over the oxblood for forever. Such a beauty. &#128525;


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Annabel Lee said:


> I just bought this beauty on Saturday



Stunning enjoy her. &#128536;


----------



## FABLicious

ysabelaislove said:


> my first antigona





Hi!

I'm new to PurseBlog, and just saw your bag, I'm so in love &#128525; 

I hope you don't mind me asking is this a recent purchase and if yes where you purchased it from. 

I've been after the colour 'Old Pink' for a while and I know I am few seasons behind but when you fall in love, there's nothing changing your mind. So any help will be great!

xoxo


----------



## nai2012

Hi everyone 

Was wondering if anyone knew what the current season nude is called. I bought what I thought was nude on Saturday in pure excited fashion only to get home and realise it was actually taupe. Although it looks nude it's slightly more cooler as opposed to a warm colour. I'm trying to upload a picture but it's not allowing me to do it!!! Thank u, help much appreciated x


----------



## limj

nai2012 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering if anyone knew what the current season nude is called. I bought what I thought was nude on Saturday in pure excited fashion only to get home and realise it was actually taupe. Although it looks nude it's slightly more cooler as opposed to a warm colour. I'm trying to upload a picture but it's not allowing me to do it!!! Thank u, help much appreciated x




Ooh could you upload your picture? I'm trying to decide which one to get too!


----------



## nai2012

nai2012 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was wondering if anyone knew what the current season nude is called. I bought what I thought was nude on Saturday in pure excited fashion only to get home and realise it was actually taupe. Although it looks nude it's slightly more cooler as opposed to a warm colour. I'm trying to upload a picture but it's not allowing me to do it!!! Thank u, help much appreciated x



I hope this has attached x


----------



## limj

nai2012 said:


> I hope this has attached x




That looks like the linen color! Same as the one I'm after! I love it!


----------



## nai2012

limj said:


> That looks like the linen color! Same as the one I'm after! I love it!



Hi the lady at HN said it was taupe, but I've just seen pics of the linen and I know what you mean it's very very similar...does the linen have light gold hardware ? As this is silver. Another pic next to my saffiano...I prefer the colour in this light. If this is the colour ur after, check it out at Harvey Nicols, I know this was the last one in London but the one of their other stores may carry it, 30% off too X


----------



## limj

nai2012 said:


> Hi the lady at HN said it was taupe, but I've just seen pics of the linen and I know what you mean it's very very similar...does the linen have light gold hardware ? As this is silver. Another pic next to my saffiano...I prefer the colour in this light. If this is the colour ur after, check it out at Harvey Nicols, I know this was the last one in London but the one of their other stores may carry it, 30% off too X




What?? 30% off! OMG wonder if they ship overseas. What size is yours? I think the linen is silver...the ones I've seen are silver


----------



## jazmini

Pale blue Ant from NAP pre sale


----------



## MJconfessions

jazmini said:


> Pale blue Ant from NAP pre sale




Ah you got it on sale! What a deal. I love mine! Enjoy. Amazing colour


----------



## jazmini

MJconfessions said:


> Ah you got it on sale! What a deal. I love mine! Enjoy. Amazing colour



Thanks


----------



## nai2012

limj said:


> What?? 30% off! OMG wonder if they ship overseas. What size is yours? I think the linen is silver...the ones I've seen are silver



Hi yes 30%! They may do but I'm not sure xx


----------



## nai2012

jazmini said:


> Pale blue Ant from NAP pre sale



What a stunning colour...love it xx


----------



## jazmini

nai2012 said:


> What a stunning colour...love it xx



Thanks


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi ladies, I just ordered a black small rubberised ant I found in the sale. Unsure about the fabric. Does anybody have one? Thanks


----------



## NiaRyn

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi ladies, I just ordered a black small rubberised ant I found in the sale. Unsure about the fabric. Does anybody have one? Thanks



I'd been eyeing that one, too, and wondering the same thing about the material. Please do update us when she arrives, and pics if you don't mind


----------



## moi et mes sacs

NiaRyn said:


> I'd been eyeing that one, too, and wondering the same thing about the material. Please do update us when she arrives, and pics if you don't mind


Of course. I can't believe its black and was in the sale!


----------



## Jaye18

NiaRyn said:


> I'd been eyeing that one, too, and wondering the same thing about the material. Please do update us when she arrives, and pics if you don't mind




I'm thinking the same  I've purchased the Matt in mini size


----------



## macaroonxo

my new baby ant so excited about the longer strap!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

macaroonxo said:


> my new baby ant so excited about the longer strap!



Gorgeous love it. &#128525;


----------



## antigonalover

macaroonxo said:


> my new baby ant so excited about the longer strap!




Is that a smooth calfskin with silver hardware?


----------



## macaroonxo

antigonalover said:


> Is that a smooth calfskin with silver hardware?


yes


----------



## antigonalover

macaroonxo said:


> yes




I was torn between calfskin and goat skin last year. I love the smooth calfskin so much because it really bring out the beauty of this bag but I don't like the gold hardware that comes with it. Finally, Givenchy has come out with this combination.


----------



## fashionaddict9

Anyone bought an antigona on beyond the rack?

http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/60285/GIVGVYHBAGANTIMBGE?filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=1


----------



## linda2705

macaroonxo said:


> my new baby ant so excited about the longer strap!



So convenient! I wish I waited for this one!


----------



## Jwynter

So excited about the new season calf leather with silver hardware ! 
I got 4 weeks to wait until I get one [emoji85]


----------



## casseyelsie

linda2705 said:


> So convenient! I wish I waited for this one!




May I know what size? Does new medium come with longer strap also now?


----------



## keeki

MJconfessions said:


> So I see the new SMALL antigona comes with longer straps this season. So annoyed, it's the only thing I hate about mine.


Hi, everyone! I'm new to the forum and in the market for a new antigona.  Do you know what the new strap drop dimensions are for the new SMALL? I didn't know the new ones have longer straps.


----------



## mdlchic77

Jwynter said:


> View attachment 3035882
> 
> So excited about the new season calf leather with silver hardware !
> I got 4 weeks to wait until I get one [emoji85]




This is awesome! May i ask where did you find yours?


----------



## Jwynter

mdlchic77 said:


> This is awesome! May i ask where did you find yours?




Of course ! I found it at Selfridges London


----------



## Wplijnaar

macaroonxo said:


> my new baby ant so excited about the longer strap!



Gorgeous ! May I ask, is this a mini or small size antigona ? Thank you in advance.


----------



## macaroonxo

It's the small size  I think the new one is an inch longer than the old one from what i read online but it honestly feels so much longer. They had the other version which I tried on and the handles poked into my underarm significantly but this one falls lower. Here is a modeling pic. btw i'm 5'1


----------



## casseyelsie

I want to sell my Med Antigona if the med has longer shoulder strap [emoji57]


----------



## hrhsunshine

macaroonxo said:


> It's the small size  I think the new one is an inch longer than the old one from what i read online but it honestly feels so much longer. They had the other version which I tried on and the handles poked into my underarm significantly but this one falls lower. Here is a modeling pic. btw i'm 5'1



Looks perfect on you! This will certainly help many who have wanted the Small Ant but were bothered by the previously shorter strap.  Good job to Givenchy for adjusting to meet consumers' needs.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

macaroonxo said:


> It's the small size  I think the new one is an inch longer than the old one from what i read online but it honestly feels so much longer. They had the other version which I tried on and the handles poked into my underarm significantly but this one falls lower. Here is a modeling pic. btw i'm 5'1


Yours is perfect size


----------



## mdlchic77

Jwynter said:


> Of course ! I found it at Selfridges London




Thank you!! Enjoy your Antigona its so beautiful[emoji4]


----------



## Poisonivy

OMG!  I am over the moon that I found an absolutely gorgeous Antigona that I have been coveting and it was ON SALE!  I can't wait to receive it.
I know my TPF friends are the only ones who can understand my joy.


----------



## BlueCherry

macaroonxo said:


> It's the small size  I think the new one is an inch longer than the old one from what i read online but it honestly feels so much longer. They had the other version which I tried on and the handles poked into my underarm significantly but this one falls lower. Here is a modeling pic. btw i'm 5'1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree this bag is perfect on you. Congratulations!! [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

Poisonivy said:


> OMG!  I am over the moon that I found an absolutely gorgeous Antigona that I have been coveting and it was ON SALE!  I can't wait to receive it.
> I know my TPF friends are the only ones who can understand my joy.




You lucky thing - it is gorgeous. I love black and white and lots of hardware [emoji7]


----------



## k5ml3k

Poisonivy said:


> OMG!  I am over the moon that I found an absolutely gorgeous Antigona that I have been coveting and it was ON SALE!  I can't wait to receive it.
> I know my TPF friends are the only ones who can understand my joy.




Aw congrats! I know the feeling when you find the bag that you've been wanting and on sale at that!! I got mine during last year's winter sale and I was ecstatic! Enjoy!!


----------



## randr21

Poisonivy said:


> OMG!  I am over the moon that I found an absolutely gorgeous Antigona that I have been coveting and it was ON SALE!  I can't wait to receive it.
> I know my TPF friends are the only ones who can understand my joy.



Black & white is HOT.  I want one now too!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

nai2012 said:


> I hope this has attached x



Beautiful!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

NiaRyn said:


> I'd been eyeing that one, too, and wondering the same thing about the material. Please do update us when she arrives, and pics if you don't mind


Hi, my small rubberised ant Rrived and I am officially confused. The card inside says 100% calf! I was told it is rubberised PVC. does anybody know?


----------



## NiaRyn

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi, my small rubberised ant Rrived and I am officially confused. The card inside says 100% calf! I was told it is rubberised PVC. does anybody know?



I also read its made of rubberised pvc material. Perhaps they made a mistake with the card?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

NiaRyn said:


> I also read its made of rubberised pvc material. Perhaps they made a mistake with the card?


I am going to enquire. I like to know for sure. It has the original length strap. I think I read they come with longer strap now and I think I would prefer that.


----------



## nightshade

my small tejus/lizard antigona out & about with me today


----------



## Labelsoflove

I have the medium Antigona in a dark purple & I thought I would add in my Antigona tribal tote. I got both of these off of eBay for the price of the givenchy Antigona tote. My son has the givenchy X Nike shoes he said they look cool in the pic. Don't mind them lol


----------



## NiaRyn

nightshade said:


> my small tejus/lizard antigona out & about with me today



Oh my what a beauty!! Love it.


----------



## randr21

nightshade said:


> my small tejus/lizard antigona out & about with me today



Love the tejus look. So luxe.  How's it holding up?


----------



## randr21

Labelsoflove said:


> I have the medium Antigona in a dark purple & I thought I would add in my Antigona tribal tote. I got both of these off of eBay for the price of the givenchy Antigona tote. My son has the givenchy X Nike shoes he said they look cool in the pic. Don't mind them lol



Ebay has some great finds, and I love  how unique the tribal tote is.  Gotta give it to G for their printed images.  Sure are eye catching.


----------



## nightshade

randr21 said:


> Love the tejus look. So luxe.  How's it holding up?



thank you! it's holding up very well, the stamped leather seems to keep its shape superbly ( i have a croc stamped lucrezia as well) compared to goatskin


----------



## Kdiane

Is anyone else annoyed that the smooth calfskin with the GOLD is completely gone now and replaced with silver?! i am soo not a silver girl and was waiting for new stock to arrive as the small has been sold out for ages. Now I can't get my hands on it at all due to the new collection being all silver. It was my perfect bag!!!


----------



## NiaRyn

Kdiane said:


> Is anyone else annoyed that the smooth calfskin with the GOLD is completely gone now and replaced with silver?! i am soo not a silver girl and was waiting for new stock to arrive as the small has been sold out for ages. Now I can't get my hands on it at all due to the new collection being all silver. It was my perfect bag!!!



I love the gold tone hardware, too. But I prefer the sugar leather. We shall wait patiently together


----------



## devik

nightshade said:


> my small tejus/lizard antigona out & about with me today



That's a gorgeous picture of a gorgeous bag! It looks like a professional shot from a catalog.  I also find that the stamped leather holds its shape really well.


----------



## mdlchic77

nightshade said:


> my small tejus/lizard antigona out & about with me today




OMG this is absolutely gorgeous! Do you know if these are still available?


----------



## Rina337

Kdiane said:


> Is anyone else annoyed that the smooth calfskin with the GOLD is completely gone now and replaced with silver?! i am soo not a silver girl and was waiting for new stock to arrive as the small has been sold out for ages. Now I can't get my hands on it at all due to the new collection being all silver. It was my perfect bag!!!




Considering all major brands tend to offer gold or silver hardware to cater to most clients tastes, it would be foolish for them to get rid of gold hardware completely. 
I imagine the craftsmen&women are busy working away at the next batch- waiting to drop into the stores very soon.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rina337 said:


> Considering all major brands tend to offer gold or silver hardware to cater to most clients tastes, it would be foolish for them to get rid of gold hardware completely.
> I imagine the craftsmen&women are busy working away at the next batch- waiting to drop into the stores very soon.



I agree.  Eliminating gold hw can really alienate a large portion of customers.  Although I am not a gold hw fan as much, I do see it is a classic beautiful combo.  Perhaps they may just rotate the hw options...keep us guessing what may come next, right?


----------



## nightshade

mdlchic77 said:


> OMG this is absolutely gorgeous! Do you know if these are still available?



unfortunately the stamped lizard/croc versions of the antigona are from several seasons back. However i did spy a new variation of a lizard stamped lucrezia from the F/W 15 campaign photos, so perhaps you might be able to find one this season


----------



## nightshade

devik said:


> That's a gorgeous picture of a gorgeous bag! It looks like a professional shot from a catalog.  I also find that the stamped leather holds its shape really well.



Thank you! The photo editing app on my phone does a pretty good job  

P.S. just noticed your signature, what a pity i found out about this too late, as the month is nearly over. Would love to have tried doing this... perhaps next month!


----------



## Jeannie4

jazmini said:


> Pale blue Ant from NAP pre sale




Where did you buy this bag on pre sale?


----------



## jazmini

Jeannie4 said:


> Where did you buy this bag on pre sale?



From Net-a-Porter.com (EU site)
But I think it was the last one......


----------



## mdlchic77

nightshade said:


> unfortunately the stamped lizard/croc versions of the antigona are from several seasons back. However i did spy a new variation of a lizard stamped lucrezia from the F/W 15 campaign photos, so perhaps you might be able to find one this season




What a bummer! Thanks anyway and enjoy your bag it's absolutely beautiful! Thank you for the information on the Lucrezia, I will definitely be on the hunt since I do like the Lucrezia as well[emoji4]


----------



## OinkMoo

Hi everyone! I'm in the market for an antigona (my very first) and just wanted confirm something with you guys. The calfskin is the one that's more shiny and structured, correct? TIA!


----------



## celcea

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hi everyone! I'm in the market for an antigona (my very first) and just wanted confirm something with you guys. The calfskin is the one that's more shiny and structured, correct? TIA!



Yes, you are correct.  calfskin is the smoother and more structured one but it also scratches more easily than the sugary goatskin.


And from one thing to another, I saw the new small Antigona in silver HW, calfskin and longer strap (WOHOOO finally!) but was wondering if the new small Ant in goatskin also has the longer strap? Or is it just the new calfskin one? Tried to see pictures from MyTheresa (http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/antigona-small-leather-tote-445807.html) but in the modeling picture the strap doesn't look that long. Anyway, the price was like 60 euros higher than what it used to be and it says in the description that the strap is 84 cm long so I think it should have the longer strap? I'm confused, does anyone have knowledge?


----------



## OinkMoo

celcea said:


> Yes, you are correct.  calfskin is the smoother and more structured one but it also scratches more easily than the sugary goatskin.
> 
> 
> And from one thing to another, I saw the new small Antigona in silver HW, calfskin and longer strap (WOHOOO finally!) but was wondering if the new small Ant in goatskin also has the longer strap? Or is it just the new calfskin one? Tried to see pictures from MyTheresa (http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/antigona-small-leather-tote-445807.html) but in the modeling picture the strap doesn't look that long. Anyway, the price was like 60 euros higher than what it used to be and it says in the description that the strap is 84 cm long so I think it should have the longer strap? I'm confused, does anyone have knowledge?



Aw man, now I'm not sure whether to get goat or calf if the calf scratches up easier. Lol. But good to know that the small antigona comes with a longer strap now, that was the only reason I didn't buy this bag before was because of the short strap.


----------



## cwxx

I tried on the small ant with the longer strap in store and it was so much better!! Can't wait for more new colors with the longer strap 

I'm really happy with the quality and structure of my ant (medium - croc embossed) - it's been over half a year with decent usage and b/c its one of my larger bags it def gets dinged a little when out, even so, the only really visible wear is a little more shine on the handle and some peeling from the edging on the base of the handle (only on the side that goes against my body when I put it on my shoulder).


----------



## Wplijnaar

cwxx said:


> I tried on the small ant with the longer strap in store and it was so much better!! Can't wait for more new colors with the longer strap
> 
> I'm really happy with the quality and structure of my ant (medium - croc embossed) - it's been over half a year with decent usage and b/c its one of my larger bags it def gets dinged a little when out, even so, the only really visible wear is a little more shine on the handle and some peeling from the edging on the base of the handle (only on the side that goes against my body when I put it on my shoulder).


I have been waiting / wishing for a small antigona with longer strap,  this is awesome update , may I ask was the hardware pale gold or silver ? Smooth or goat grained leather ? Is the handle detachable ? Thank you in advance !


----------



## Xna

Oinkitsthao said:


> Aw man, now I'm not sure whether to get goat or calf if the calf scratches up easier. Lol. But good to know that the small antigona comes with a longer strap now, that was the only reason I didn't buy this bag before was because of the short strap.



Guys this is a common misconception!! Every single SA I've spoken to, including a manager who's been with the company for 20 years has told me that the GOAT actually scratches easier! This is because it is unprotected leather. Even though it has a grainy feel so in theory scratches won't "show" but in reality it's the one that scratches more! The calf is more durable and it's coated in a protective film that makes it shiny and hard/tough. They've told me that it actually takes a lot more to scratch a smooth calf than the grainy goatskin. Furthermore, the calf is the one that is likely to keep its shape for longer whereas the grainy goat tends to bend, warp and sag. 

On another note, every single antigona that's been designed as part of A/W 15 range has the longer strap. It's still non-detatchable and has all of the same features, it's just 3" longer which makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE when wearing  I know, because I've just bought one!!! It truly is beautiful. 

BTW, all SA's have told me that Givenchy removed all gold hardware as of A/W 15 range because they had A LOT of complaints of the gold scratching easily and changing colour to an orangey-brown! Yuk... I first thought that I wanted the gold, but after hearing that from so many different SA's, I totally didn't care what colour hardware I had, as long as it didn't end up like that! So all in all I'm very happy with my new small smooth calf with silver hw


----------



## Rina337

Xna said:


> Givenchy removed all gold hardware as of A/W 15 range because they had A LOT of complaints of the gold scratching easily and changing colour to an orangey-brown! Yuk... I first thought that I wanted the gold, but after hearing that from so many different SA's, I totally didn't care what colour hardware I had, as long as it didn't end up like that! So all in all I'm very happy with my new small smooth calf with silver hw




Wow, strong move. Especially since there's folks who buy ghw on their accessories, (I'm a total shw though...). Other brands gold plate their designs quite well so it's sad they can't achieve a satisfactory finish.


----------



## celcea

Xna said:


> Guys this is a common misconception!! Every single SA I've spoken to, including a manager who's been with the company for 20 years has told me that the GOAT actually scratches easier! This is because it is unprotected leather. Even though it has a grainy feel so in theory scratches won't "show" but in reality it's the one that scratches more! The calf is more durable and it's coated in a protective film that makes it shiny and hard/tough. They've told me that it actually takes a lot more to scratch a smooth calf than the grainy goatskin. Furthermore, the calf is the one that is likely to keep its shape for longer whereas the grainy goat tends to bend, warp and sag.
> 
> On another note, every single antigona that's been designed as part of A/W 15 range has the longer strap. It's still non-detatchable and has all of the same features, it's just 3" longer which makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE when wearing  I know, because I've just bought one!!! It truly is beautiful.
> 
> BTW, all SA's have told me that Givenchy removed all gold hardware as of A/W 15 range because they had A LOT of complaints of the gold scratching easily and changing colour to an orangey-brown! Yuk... I first thought that I wanted the gold, but after hearing that from so many different SA's, I totally didn't care what colour hardware I had, as long as it didn't end up like that! So all in all I'm very happy with my new small smooth calf with silver hw



Oh my, I did not know that. &#128516; It just seemed that way because if the calfskin scratches it is more visible than in goatskin.. Anyway I have been wishing to get a small Ant whit longer strap and finally my wishes become true! Now I just need to decide between goat and calfskin. I'm a silver HW girl all the way so the calfskin never was an option. I actually liked more the goatskin but now I saw the calfskin version whit silver HW and it suprised me how good looking it was. And I think it would be more durable in here where I live because it often rains and snows and I'm afraid the goatskin would react badly to that. I know the calfskin can take a little rain without a sign.  Ofcourse I do not take my more delicate bags out when I know it is/is going to be a bad weather, but the weather also often supraises me. At the one moment it is all sunshine and the next it starts pouring down. &#128553;


----------



## randr21

Xna said:


> Guys this is a common misconception!! Every single SA I've spoken to, including a manager who's been with the company for 20 years has told me that the GOAT actually scratches easier! This is because it is unprotected leather. Even though it has a grainy feel so in theory scratches won't "show" but in reality it's the one that scratches more! The calf is more durable and it's coated in a protective film that makes it shiny and hard/tough. They've told me that it actually takes a lot more to scratch a smooth calf than the grainy goatskin. Furthermore, the calf is the one that is likely to keep its shape for longer whereas the grainy goat tends to bend, warp and sag.
> 
> On another note, every single antigona that's been designed as part of A/W 15 range has the longer strap. It's still non-detatchable and has all of the same features, it's just 3" longer which makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE when wearing  I know, because I've just bought one!!! It truly is beautiful.
> 
> BTW, all SA's have told me that Givenchy removed all gold hardware as of A/W 15 range because they had A LOT of complaints of the gold scratching easily and changing colour to an orangey-brown! Yuk... I first thought that I wanted the gold, but after hearing that from so many different SA's, I totally didn't care what colour hardware I had, as long as it didn't end up like that! So all in all I'm very happy with my new small smooth calf with silver hw



It makes sense to me b/c the calf/shiny leather is like patent leather which is for sure more hardy than regular leather.  

As for the gold hw, I never had any problems with any of the G bags I own, and I have ALOT.  Maybe its the humidity where people live or store the bags?  Either way, I liked the fact that their gold wasnt too yellow, and it brought out some of the bag colors really well.  I'm sure they'll improve their quality assurance process and bring back gold hw in the future for those who prefer it.  In the meantime, silver lovers rejoice!


----------



## OinkMoo

Xna said:


> Guys this is a common misconception!! Every single SA I've spoken to, including a manager who's been with the company for 20 years has told me that the GOAT actually scratches easier! This is because it is unprotected leather. Even though it has a grainy feel so in theory scratches won't "show" but in reality it's the one that scratches more! The calf is more durable and it's coated in a protective film that makes it shiny and hard/tough. They've told me that it actually takes a lot more to scratch a smooth calf than the grainy goatskin. Furthermore, the calf is the one that is likely to keep its shape for longer whereas the grainy goat tends to bend, warp and sag.
> 
> On another note, every single antigona that's been designed as part of A/W 15 range has the longer strap. It's still non-detatchable and has all of the same features, it's just 3" longer which makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE when wearing  I know, because I've just bought one!!! It truly is beautiful.
> 
> BTW, all SA's have told me that Givenchy removed all gold hardware as of A/W 15 range because they had A LOT of complaints of the gold scratching easily and changing colour to an orangey-brown! Yuk... I first thought that I wanted the gold, but after hearing that from so many different SA's, I totally didn't care what colour hardware I had, as long as it didn't end up like that! So all in all I'm very happy with my new small smooth calf with silver hw



Good to know! Thanks Xna! I have a lot to think about. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## k5ml3k

Will it say on the bag which type of leather you have? I have the antique grey, which I think is goatskin bc it's not shiny but I'm not 100% sure...thanks!


----------



## cwxx

Wplijnaar said:


> I have been waiting / wishing for a small antigona with longer strap,  this is awesome update , may I ask was the hardware pale gold or silver ? Smooth or goat grained leather ? Is the handle detachable ? Thank you in advance !




I tried it on a the saks in NYC -  I'm not looking for a black bag so I wasn't paying too much attention to the details sooo that said I'm pretty sure it was a shiny calf with silver hardware and the strap is not detachable. I'm 5'4'' and comparing it to the old small which they also had, the old one on the shoulder had the handles digging into my armpit while the new longer strap left the body of the bag more around my waist. Still not long enough for crossbody which probably wouldn't look that good but could be convenient in rush hour..


----------



## mtfuji

My new baby midnight blue Antigona at the office


----------



## NiaRyn

mtfuji said:


> View attachment 3046678
> 
> My new baby midnight blue Antigona at the office



Congratulations! Is this with the longer strap?


----------



## mtfuji

Thanks!  No this is the medium size and has the shorter strap.


----------



## anne1218

I just found a black one goat skin at a sale
Price of $1760. I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## ceedoan

question - does the new small antigona's shoulder strap detach like on the mini??? so correct me if i'm wrong, the only straps that DON'T detach are on the medium and large, right?? i'm trying to decide whether to get the mini or the small.... would rather have the option to remove the strap and if the new small has it, then i may go for small rather than mini!


----------



## shoptilludrop4

ceedoan said:


> question - does the new small antigona's shoulder strap detach like on the mini??? so correct me if i'm wrong, the only straps that DON'T detach are on the medium and large, right?? i'm trying to decide whether to get the mini or the small.... would rather have the option to remove the strap and if the new small has it, then i may go for small rather than mini!



The new small at saks didn't have a detachable strap at saks or maybe the girl didn't know but I went to look today at sizes


----------



## shoptilludrop4

anne1218 said:


> I just found a black one goat skin at a sale
> Price of $1760. I can't wait for it to arrive



Oo where?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Here is the new small in matte and shiny leather I was so confused about but thanks to devik I think it's ok now.


----------



## anne1218

The ladies on PS Dept found it for me...the have one left and one shiny one too. Contact Samantha on PS Dept


----------



## shoptilludrop4

anne1218 said:


> The ladies on PS Dept found it for me...the have one left and one shiny one too. Contact Samantha on PS Dept



Sorry what is ps?
Is it personal shopper but what store?


----------



## macaroonxo

ceedoan said:


> question - does the new small antigona's shoulder strap detach like on the mini??? so correct me if i'm wrong, the only straps that DON'T detach are on the medium and large, right?? i'm trying to decide whether to get the mini or the small.... would rather have the option to remove the strap and if the new small has it, then i may go for small rather than mini!


no the small new longer strap isn't detachable like the mini


----------



## anne1218

It's an app called PS Dept u have to download the app


----------



## nightshade

Xna said:


> Guys this is a common misconception!! Every single SA I've spoken to, including a manager who's been with the company for 20 years has told me that the GOAT actually scratches easier! This is because it is unprotected leather. Even though it has a grainy feel so in theory scratches won't "show" but in reality it's the one that scratches more! The calf is more durable and it's coated in a protective film that makes it shiny and hard/tough. They've told me that it actually takes a lot more to scratch a smooth calf than the grainy goatskin. Furthermore, the calf is the one that is likely to keep its shape for longer whereas the grainy goat tends to bend, warp and sag.
> 
> On another note, every single antigona that's been designed as part of A/W 15 range has the longer strap. It's still non-detatchable and has all of the same features, it's just 3" longer which makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE when wearing  I know, because I've just bought one!!! It truly is beautiful.
> 
> BTW, all SA's have told me that Givenchy removed all gold hardware as of A/W 15 range because they had A LOT of complaints of the gold scratching easily and changing colour to an orangey-brown! Yuk... I first thought that I wanted the gold, but after hearing that from so many different SA's, I totally didn't care what colour hardware I had, as long as it didn't end up like that! So all in all I'm very happy with my new small smooth calf with silver hw



thanks for all this info, very useful to know  very jealous of all the new antigona owners who'll get to enjoy the longer shoulder strap, that's literally the only thing I would change about my small tejus ant.


----------



## Kdiane

Just purchased the dark beige small Antigona new season with the longer strap- in smooth calfskin. Ahh!! Soo excited but now I'm worried about colour transfer? Any experiences in lighter coloured smooth Antigonas? X


----------



## Nui

Just purchased a black small smooth calf leather antigona from AW15 collection, it comes with longer strap. And it's arriving tomorrow!!! So excited!! Can't wait to see her soon.


----------



## casseyelsie

Nui said:


> Just purchased a black small smooth calf leather antigona from AW15 collection, it comes with longer strap. And it's arriving tomorrow!!! So excited!! Can't wait to see her soon.




Congrats! Do post your pic here soon. I'm curious to see the new model. If I like, I might sell my current Antigona in med.


----------



## Nui

Finally my baby has arrived!!!

My first Givenchy. May I introduce my black small smooth calf leather Antigona with SHW from AW15. As most of you guys already know that the new season Ant comes with longer strap so this is my mod pic which I carry my small. I'm 5'7" for reference.


----------



## casseyelsie

Nui said:


> Finally my baby has arrived!!!
> 
> My first Givenchy. May I introduce my black small smooth calf leather Antigona with SHW from AW15. As most of you guys already know that the new season Ant comes with longer strap so this is my mod pic which I carry my small. I'm 5'7" for reference.




Congrats [emoji7] U look great with small ant carried on shoulder. Very tempting! Lol 

I still prefer size medium....and need to find out if med also come with long strap.


----------



## Nui

casseyelsie said:


> Congrats [emoji7] U look great with small ant carried on shoulder. Very tempting! Lol
> 
> I still prefer size medium....and need to find out if med also come with long strap.



Thank you casseyelsie. I actually hesitated between small and medium but afraid that medium would be too big for my frame. So i decided to go with the small.  And for small, I still waited for quite sometime because it had shorter strap. But now my wish has come true!!

Good luck on hunting med. Hope it comes with long strap too


----------



## Wplijnaar

Nui said:


> Finally my baby has arrived!!!
> 
> My first Givenchy. May I introduce my black small smooth calf leather Antigona with SHW from AW15. As most of you guys already know that the new season Ant comes with longer strap so this is my mod pic which I carry my small. I'm 5'7" for reference.


Congrats !!!! She's perfect !!! Enjoy Enjoy


----------



## Nui

Wplijnaar said:


> Congrats !!!! She's perfect !!! Enjoy Enjoy


Thank you


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Has anyone else noticed that far fetch has mixed up their small and minis they have like 10 smells and only one is a small all rest are minis


----------



## randr21

Nui said:


> Finally my baby has arrived!!!
> 
> My first Givenchy. May I introduce my black small smooth calf leather Antigona with SHW from AW15. As most of you guys already know that the new season Ant comes with longer strap so this is my mod pic which I carry my small. I'm 5'7" for reference.



I'd have thought your height would be better with medium, but I was wrong.  The small looks perfect on you.  Outdoors mod shots please.


----------



## Nui

randr21 said:


> I'd have thought your height would be better with medium, but I was wrong.  The small looks perfect on you.  Outdoors mod shots please.


Thank you. I will have outdoors mod shots as soon as I can


----------



## Griva

Hi Guys,
It's my birthday in two weeks and I am considering getting the Givenchy Antigonia.
I have a couple of questions for those who own it.
What leather is more durable and less prone to scratches? The smooth one or the grainy one? 
I am partial to the smooth one but feel like it will be high maintanence and also scratch easily.
Also when I did my research, the Linen shade is supposed to be a fall winter 2012 colour. Any idea if it's still available in stores in the medium size? And also does the Linen shade come in leather variants?
I am so torn between black and linen!
Please help guys!


----------



## parisianxchic

I've had my grained goatskin givenchy for about a year now and I've noticed that it has sorta caved in at the back (the bit where I lean it against my hip when carrying it on my arm). It looks like this caused the glue of the leather and the lining to separate so there is a large air bubble on the back of the bag if that makes any sense.

Has this happened to anyone's before?


----------



## parisianxchic

Griva said:


> Hi Guys,
> It's my birthday in two weeks and I am considering getting the Givenchy Antigonia.
> I have a couple of questions for those who own it.
> What leather is more durable and less prone to scratches? The smooth one or the grainy one?
> I am partial to the smooth one but feel like it will be high maintanence and also scratch easily.
> Also when I did my research, the Linen shade is supposed to be a fall winter 2012 colour. Any idea if it's still available in stores in the medium size? And also does the Linen shade come in leather variants?
> I am so torn between black and linen!
> Please help guys!



I like the look of the grain better but the calf skin definitely holds their shape better. My grain leather has already started to sag and I've only had it for a year.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Griva said:


> Hi Guys,
> It's my birthday in two weeks and I am considering getting the Givenchy Antigonia.
> I have a couple of questions for those who own it.
> What leather is more durable and less prone to scratches? The smooth one or the grainy one?
> I am partial to the smooth one but feel like it will be high maintanence and also scratch easily.
> Also when I did my research, the Linen shade is supposed to be a fall winter 2012 colour. Any idea if it's still available in stores in the medium size? And also does the Linen shade come in leather variants?
> I am so torn between black and linen!
> Please help guys!



There is a small linen on saks


----------



## LOUKPEACH

moi et mes sacs said:


> Here is the new small in matte and shiny leather I was so confused about but thanks to devik I think it's ok now.


What a beauty


----------



## thefinchster

I've had this beauty for almost two years but have carried it less than 10 times. I've since decided it's time to stop babying it and let it see more sunlight! Starting with celebrating my birthday over the weekend.


----------



## casseyelsie

thefinchster said:


> I've had this beauty for almost two years but have carried it less than 10 times. I've since decided it's time to stop babying it and let it see more sunlight! Starting with celebrating my birthday over the weekend.




Congrats! All beautiful things r meant to b used (except during heavy downpours?) [emoji23]


----------



## Sazzy3103

thefinchster said:


> I've had this beauty for almost two years but have carried it less than 10 times. I've since decided it's time to stop babying it and let it see more sunlight! Starting with celebrating my birthday over the weekend.


Lovely  And happy birthday! artyhat:


----------



## BlueCherry

thefinchster said:


> I've had this beauty for almost two years but have carried it less than 10 times. I've since decided it's time to stop babying it and let it see more sunlight! Starting with celebrating my birthday over the weekend.




Happy Birthday!!  It's a gorgeous bag and deserves to be used for sure. I used to baby my bags but not any more and I've only ruined one lol. But that was due to trying to be too careful [emoji23]

Lovely photos too!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

thefinchster said:


> I've had this beauty for almost two years but have carried it less than 10 times. I've since decided it's time to stop babying it and let it see more sunlight! Starting with celebrating my birthday over the weekend.


Two years! and still this beautiful wow!


----------



## Wplijnaar

thefinchster said:


> I've had this beauty for almost two years but have carried it less than 10 times. I've since decided it's time to stop babying it and let it see more sunlight! Starting with celebrating my birthday over the weekend.



She's absolutely gorgeous ! She looks brand new ! Enjoy her


----------



## hrhsunshine

shoptilludrop4 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that far fetch has mixed up their small and minis they have like 10 smells and only one is a small all rest are minis



They are not the only retailer making mistakes on the sizes.  I have seen it alot, all over the web. They get confused and you really have to check the measurements and even call the customer service line to verify...or just order and return if it is the wrong size.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

hrhsunshine said:


> They are not the only retailer making mistakes on the sizes.  I have seen it alot, all over the web. They get confused and you really have to check the measurements and even call the customer service line to verify...or just order and return if it is the wrong size.


It happened with my sac de jour it said medium but I got a small


----------



## Kdiane

I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!


----------



## Wudge

Kdiane said:


> I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!



What a yummy colour. Congratulations, you made a great choice for your first premier designer bag, the Antigona is without peer.


----------



## leechiyong

Kdiane said:


> I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!


So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Wplijnaar

Kdiane said:


> I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!



Congrats !!! Love , she's gorgeous !!! Enjoy ......


----------



## BlueCherry

Kdiane said:


> I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!



Congratulations - it's such a pretty neutral colour


----------



## Nui

Kdiane said:


> I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!


Gorgeous bag, congratulations!!!


----------



## stylin76

I love the color goes with everything


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kdiane said:


> I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!


Great color! really nice wow


----------



## nai2012

Kdiane said:


> I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!



Fantastic colour...enjoy it x


----------



## buonobi

Am I the one who like shorter strap?
It's still ok for me to put in shoulder..

but while wearing it on arm.. shorter strap hangs just right at the bottom which I like..

but both longer & shorter are gorgeous of course...  ahaha


----------



## Kdiane

Thanks everyone! I really love the colour, it's like a caramel neutral brown. I'm just insanely scared to use her right now ! X


----------



## celcea

Really gorgerous bag Kdiane. I just ordered the same bag in black and am so excited. I can't wait for my new baby to arrive home..


----------



## Kyokei

Kdiane said:


> I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!



A great choice for your first high designer bag. Congratulations.


----------



## ILLovefashion

I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## hrhsunshine

mtfuji said:


> View attachment 3046678
> 
> My new baby midnight blue Antigona at the office



Love this color! I have one in a small and it is one of my most worn Gbags.



Nui said:


> Finally my baby has arrived!!!
> 
> My first Givenchy. May I introduce my black small smooth calf leather Antigona with SHW from AW15. As most of you guys already know that the new season Ant comes with longer strap so this is my mod pic which I carry my small. I'm 5'7" for reference.



Looks perfect on you! Does the bag hit you on the hip and if so, does that bother you?



thefinchster said:


> I've had this beauty for almost two years but have carried it less than 10 times. I've since decided it's time to stop babying it and let it see more sunlight! Starting with celebrating my birthday over the weekend.



Definitely a great decision to pull her out of hibernation and actually enjoy her.  I love the texture. So durable, unique, and stunning.  Great neutral color. Enjoy... OFTEN!



Kdiane said:


> I just received my small dark beige Antigona and I am in loveeeeeee !! It's my first high end/'premier' designer bag and I'm Sooo happy with it!!



Congrats on your first premier luxe bag! You chose well.  You will find the quality is superb and this bag is so wearable.  Enjoy every moment!




ILLovefashion said:


> I'm in love [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3057331



Absolutely beautiful classic combo! Congratulations!


----------



## desid1495

My new Givenchy Antigona medium in leopard calf hair from net a porter


----------



## hrhsunshine

desid1495 said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona medium in leopard calf hair from net a porter



Fabulous! Please share modshots. Congrats!!


----------



## Wudge

desid1495 said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona medium in leopard calf hair from net a porter



Wow! What an attention grabbing bag! Thoroughly stunning!


----------



## NiaRyn

desid1495 said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona medium in leopard calf hair from net a porter



Oh wow wow! I just love animal print. A great buy. Congratulations!


----------



## emmijohanna

I'm travelling so I'm using my Antigona tote in coated canvas.


----------



## Wudge

emmijohanna said:


> I'm travelling so I'm using my Antigona tote in coated canvas.
> 
> View attachment 3058146



Happy travels with your gorgeous travelling companion.


----------



## mdlchic77

mtfuji said:


> View attachment 3046678
> 
> My new baby midnight blue Antigona at the office




Congrats!!! This is absolutely beautiful[emoji7]! Does it look black in certain lighting or can you tell it's definitely blue?


----------



## mtfuji

In darker lighting it does look black. But in natural lighting you can see the blue. It's a very deep blue and I am loving it. I wanted black but I got this for 20% off at ssense.com so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

desid1495 said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona medium in leopard calf hair from net a porter


This is a GEM congrats


----------



## reginatina

I just received my new Antigona from Ssense.  It's so luxe. My only issue are the handles. They are bent or crooked from the way the bag was stored or packaged. I've managed to straighten them out a lot in the last four or five hours, but they're not quite straight all the way. Do you think they'll straighten over time with use?  Those protective wraps are helping. I don't want to return it, but if they don't straighten out, then I'll be forced to. Opinions? It truly is a beautiful bag with no other flaws.


----------



## killua_estee

reginatina said:


> I just received my new Antigona from Ssense.  It's so luxe. My only issue are the handles. They are bent or crooked from the way the bag was stored or packaged. I've managed to straighten them out a lot in the last four or five hours, but they're not quite straight all the way. Do you think they'll straighten over time with use?  Those protective wraps are helping. I don't want to return it, but if they don't straighten out, then I'll be forced to. Opinions? It truly is a beautiful bag with no other flaws.



It will straighten out after use! Sometimes I'm forced to stuff my antigona into a locker that's a tad too short&#128551; but the handles always straighten out after that.


----------



## reginatina

killua_estee said:


> It will straighten out after use! Sometimes I'm forced to stuff my antigona into a locker that's a tad too short&#128551; but the handles always straighten out after that.



Thanks!  I was hoping that was the case.


----------



## Wudge

reginatina said:


> I just received my new Antigona from Ssense.  It's so luxe. My only issue are the handles. They are bent or crooked from the way the bag was stored or packaged. I've managed to straighten them out a lot in the last four or five hours, but they're not quite straight all the way. Do you think they'll straighten over time with use?  Those protective wraps are helping. I don't want to return it, but if they don't straighten out, then I'll be forced to. Opinions? It truly is a beautiful bag with no other flaws.



The white detailing is stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## meowmeow

Oh wow!  You look great with the bag!  I just purchased the exact same Antigona but didn't know that it comes with a longer strap which is a very good surprise for me as I always thought the strap is a bit short for my taste.  I can't wait for mine to arrive 



Nui said:


> Finally my baby has arrived!!!
> 
> My first Givenchy. May I introduce my black small smooth calf leather Antigona with SHW from AW15. As most of you guys already know that the new season Ant comes with longer strap so this is my mod pic which I carry my small. I'm 5'7" for reference.


----------



## reginatina

Wudge said:


> The white detailing is stunning. Congratulations!



Thank you. I'm so pleased with her.


----------



## Nui

hrhsunshine said:


> Love this color! I have one in a small and it is one of my most worn Gbags.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks perfect on you! Does the bag hit you on the hip and if so, does that bother you?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a great decision to pull her out of hibernation and actually enjoy her.  I love the texture. So durable, unique, and stunning.  Great neutral color. Enjoy... OFTEN!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first premier luxe bag! You chose well.  You will find the quality is superb and this bag is so wearable.  Enjoy every moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful classic combo! Congratulations!


it hits me on the hip but it doesn't bother me that much. I push it a little backward


----------



## Nui

meowmeow said:


> Oh wow!  You look great with the bag!  I just purchased the exact same Antigona but didn't know that it comes with a longer strap which is a very good surprise for me as I always thought the strap is a bit short for my taste.  I can't wait for mine to arrive


Congratulations


----------



## celcea

Pictures of my new baby, small Givenchy Antigona in calfskin and silver HW (and also with the longer shoulder strap). I also did a reveal about it: http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/reveal-something-lovely-and-awesome-plus-the-story-914711.html  There are more pictures of it too.

It is awesome and perfect, just love it!


----------



## TrinityQ

Yes  it is good idea..I know a gal did that too  by the way  I have a mini one too..the strap is better .&#128515;


----------



## Clickclackaway

My new baby! Smooth leather in gold hardware 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 
I love this bag!


----------



## marietejero

Recently got my mini antigona in smooth leather from Harrod's website. I still saved few $$$ eventhough I got hit with import duty - shipped from UK to USA via DHL Express.  

Total paid: $1,379.62 (Harrod's invoice converted to US dollars  $1,292.37 + Import Duty $87.25).


----------



## Kdiane

Love this bag and colour combo! Where do you buy this from? I thought everywhere stopped selling this?


----------



## Kdiane

Clickclackaway said:


> My new baby! Smooth leather in gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066108
> View attachment 3066121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I love this bag!



Love this bag and colour combo! Where do you buy this from? I thought everywhere stopped selling this?


----------



## casseyelsie

celcea said:


> Pictures of my new baby, small Givenchy Antigona in calfskin and silver HW (and also with the longer shoulder strap). I also did a reveal about it: http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/reveal-something-lovely-and-awesome-plus-the-story-914711.html  There are more pictures of it too.
> 
> It is awesome and perfect, just love it!




Very nice!!!!  I love the longer strap. But I don't see any new model that has 3D look like my old Med Antigona yet. So I will not letting her go yet....as much as I prefer longer strap.


----------



## Clickclackaway

Kdiane said:


> Love this bag and colour combo! Where do you buy this from? I thought everywhere stopped selling this?





It was on sale at Kuwait! I was just recently there for a trip and I saw this beauty.


----------



## TrinityQ

Bag twins. . I also ordered recently.


----------



## Babyaka

marietejero said:


> Recently got my mini antigona in smooth leather from Harrod's website. I still saved few $$$ eventhough I got hit with import duty - shipped from UK to USA via DHL Express.
> 
> Total paid: $1,379.62 (Harrod's invoice converted to US dollars  $1,292.37 + Import Duty $87.25).


May I know the hardware is silver or gold in your mini?


----------



## marietejero

Babyaka said:


> May I know the hardware is silver or gold in your mini?



Hi, it's silver hardware. Also, I just found out it's even cheaper getting it from matchesfashion (silver hardware) website If ordering from USA if u use promo code: USAFREE


----------



## LOUKPEACH

marietejero said:


> Hi, it's silver hardware. Also, I just found out it's even cheaper getting it from matchesfashion (silver hardware) website If ordering from USA if u use promo code: USAFREE


Such a great deal


----------



## Jwynter

It was birthday yesterday and my partner bought me the new season shw mini Antigona!
So in love [emoji7]


----------



## mdlchic77

Jwynter said:


> View attachment 3069614
> View attachment 3069616
> View attachment 3069617
> 
> It was birthday yesterday and my partner bought me the new season shw mini Antigona!
> So in love [emoji7]




What a wonderful birthday gift! Absolutely beautiful[emoji7] and happy birthday!


----------



## MsHermesAU

TrinityQ said:


> Got this baby added to my collection. .IG: qicloset



This is gorgeous! What is the name of the colour?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jwynter said:


> View attachment 3069614
> View attachment 3069616
> View attachment 3069617
> 
> It was birthday yesterday and my partner bought me the new season shw mini Antigona!
> So in love [emoji7]


Cutie classic


----------



## TrinityQ

MsHermesAU said:


> This is gorgeous! What is the name of the colour?



It is lilac color.


----------



## littlesev

To those who own the small ant in shiny leather, is it heavy? I'd like to use it as a work bag, but if it's as heavy empty as say, sac de jour, might get the mini instead.


----------



## rose67672000

Hello, I'm new! 

I'm after the Antigona in the small size, leaning towards grainy leather rather than shiny, what are everyone's thoughts? 

Decision, decisions... xxx


----------



## rose67672000

absolutely amazing! gorgeous colour x


----------



## mishybelle

Hi ladies, I'm looking into getting a nude or beige Antigona off Farfetch but not sure what material or size to get. I don't have time to drive out to Barney's in the next week or so to do my research in person and figured I could ask the experts (you guys) for some insights.

I'm 5'2, average build and like my bags on the medium to larger side to fit all my stuff. I currently rotate a Proenza Schouler large PS1, Celine medium Phantom Cabas Tote and Balenciaga City. I take pretty good care of my bags, but abuse them once in awhile. 

I was thinking of getting a medium Antigona but wasn't sure if it would be too big for me and look like a carry-on bag. I was thinking of getting the textured leather, but was reading on here how the smooth leather is more durable (because of the coating). I like my bags a bit subtle and not too flashy, so which option would be more understated? 

I'm totally open to your opinions.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking into getting a nude or beige Antigona off Farfetch but not sure what material or size to get. I don't have time to drive out to Barney's in the next week or so to do my research in person and figured I could ask the experts (you guys) for some insights.
> 
> I'm 5'2, average build and like my bags on the medium to larger side to fit all my stuff. I currently rotate a Proenza Schouler large PS1, Celine medium Phantom Cabas Tote and Balenciaga City. I take pretty good care of my bags, but abuse them once in awhile.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a medium Antigona but wasn't sure if it would be too big for me and look like a carry-on bag. I was thinking of getting the textured leather, but was reading on here how the smooth leather is more durable (because of the coating). I like my bags a bit subtle and not too flashy, so which option would be more understated?
> 
> I'm totally open to your opinions.



Since you carry that Celine, you can handle the medium. The small ia a great daily bag too and holds a bit more than the Bal City.  The small will look great on you, being 5-2. If u just need to carry about the same as you would with the City, the small is the way to go. If u really need to carry more, go with the medium. You are probably the minimum height I would recommend for a medium Ant. Both leathers are pretty durable. Smooth is prone to creases if over pressed the wrong way. Both can scratch, as with any leather.


----------



## Kyokei

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking into getting a nude or beige Antigona off Farfetch but not sure what material or size to get. I don't have time to drive out to Barney's in the next week or so to do my research in person and figured I could ask the experts (you guys) for some insights.
> 
> I'm 5'2, average build and like my bags on the medium to larger side to fit all my stuff. I currently rotate a Proenza Schouler large PS1, Celine medium Phantom Cabas Tote and Balenciaga City. I take pretty good care of my bags, but abuse them once in awhile.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a medium Antigona but wasn't sure if it would be too big for me and look like a carry-on bag. I was thinking of getting the textured leather, but was reading on here how the smooth leather is more durable (because of the coating). I like my bags a bit subtle and not too flashy, so which option would be more understated?
> 
> I'm totally open to your opinions.



Im also 52, petite build, and have the medium Antigona. It is one of my most often used bags and, even though I dont carry a ton, I love having the option of being able to fit extra in there (such as a jacket if it gets too hot to wear out or a scarf, etc) when Im out. The size is perfect for me and Im really glad I went with the medium over the small.

But I love big bags despite my height and build. While sometimes Im admittedly tempted by a small one and buy it, I hate not being able to carry all of my necessities or it being a tight fit.

I have the smooth and dont consider it to be flashy. Grained leather usually gives bags a more casual look in my opinion, whereas smooth looks more luxe. So whatever fits your lifestyle more.


----------



## thefinchster

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm looking into getting a nude or beige Antigona off Farfetch but not sure what material or size to get. I don't have time to drive out to Barney's in the next week or so to do my research in person and figured I could ask the experts (you guys) for some insights.
> 
> I'm 5'2, average build and like my bags on the medium to larger side to fit all my stuff. I currently rotate a Proenza Schouler large PS1, Celine medium Phantom Cabas Tote and Balenciaga City. I take pretty good care of my bags, but abuse them once in awhile.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a medium Antigona but wasn't sure if it would be too big for me and look like a carry-on bag. I was thinking of getting the textured leather, but was reading on here how the smooth leather is more durable (because of the coating). I like my bags a bit subtle and not too flashy, so which option would be more understated?
> 
> I'm totally open to your opinions.



Since you carry the large PS1, you'll probably enjoy the medium Antigona more. I'm 5'3, of average build, and I have the small. The medium is too big on me, which I also thought about the large PS1.

I think the smooth calfskin is a bit more flashy than the grained goatskin but I'd still go with the smooth cos I believe it retains it's shape better and is more durable.


----------



## jfoster

This is my small Antigona in black with pale gold hardware. I'm 5 foot 10 and almost 6 foot 2 in the picture wearing heels, so it's a really great and versatile size. It can fit a lot, and doesn't look too tiny on my frame, and is small enough not to feel like I'm carrying a massive purse (which I hate).


----------



## Heidisaddiction

jfoster said:


> This is my small Antigona in black with pale gold hardware. I'm 5 foot 10 and almost 6 foot 2 in the picture wearing heels, so it's a really great and versatile size. It can fit a lot, and doesn't look too tiny on my frame, and is small enough not to feel like I'm carrying a massive purse (which I hate).




Looks perfect! Your outfit is so edgy love it. Xoxox


----------



## mishybelle

hrhsunshine said:


> Since you carry that Celine, you can handle the medium. The small ia a great daily bag too and holds a bit more than the Bal City.  The small will look great on you, being 5-2. If u just need to carry about the same as you would with the City, the small is the way to go. If u really need to carry more, go with the medium. You are probably the minimum height I would recommend for a medium Ant. Both leathers are pretty durable. Smooth is prone to creases if over pressed the wrong way. Both can scratch, as with any leather.







Kyokei said:


> Im also 52, petite build, and have the medium Antigona. It is one of my most often used bags and, even though I dont carry a ton, I love having the option of being able to fit extra in there (such as a jacket if it gets too hot to wear out or a scarf, etc) when Im out. The size is perfect for me and Im really glad I went with the medium over the small.
> 
> 
> 
> But I love big bags despite my height and build. While sometimes Im admittedly tempted by a small one and buy it, I hate not being able to carry all of my necessities or it being a tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the smooth and dont consider it to be flashy. Grained leather usually gives bags a more casual look in my opinion, whereas smooth looks more luxe. So whatever fits your lifestyle more.







thefinchster said:


> Since you carry the large PS1, you'll probably enjoy the medium Antigona more. I'm 5'3, of average build, and I have the small. The medium is too big on me, which I also thought about the large PS1.
> 
> I think the smooth calfskin is a bit more flashy than the grained goatskin but I'd still go with the smooth cos I believe it retains it's shape better and is more durable.




Thank you for the advice, ladies! I think I'm set on grained leather over the smooth, but still up in the air over size (med vs small). I'll post pics when I finally decide on one!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

jfoster said:


> This is my small Antigona in black with pale gold hardware. I'm 5 foot 10 and almost 6 foot 2 in the picture wearing heels, so it's a really great and versatile size. It can fit a lot, and doesn't look too tiny on my frame, and is small enough not to feel like I'm carrying a massive purse (which I hate).


Wow you ( and the bag) look fab


----------



## BlueCherry

jfoster said:


> This is my small Antigona in black with pale gold hardware. I'm 5 foot 10 and almost 6 foot 2 in the picture wearing heels, so it's a really great and versatile size. It can fit a lot, and doesn't look too tiny on my frame, and is small enough not to feel like I'm carrying a massive purse (which I hate).



Wow you look great and so does the bag!!  I guess it knocks the idea of no small bags for tall girls right on it's head


----------



## lewisxjones

My new baby, purchased today! So in love  and so happy to finally own one!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

lewisxjones said:


> My new baby, purchased today! So in love  and so happy to finally own one!


That's pretty. Did you buy in london?


----------



## lewisxjones

moi et mes sacs said:


> That's pretty. Did you buy in london?



Thanks! I got it from the store at Bicester Village. I got 33.3% off, everything in the store is a third off. They had them in quite a few colours and styles (no black though).


----------



## moi et mes sacs

lewisxjones said:


> Thanks! I got it from the store at Bicester Village. I got 33.3% off, everything in the store is a third off. They had them in quite a few colours and styles (no black though).


Wowsee that's great. Is it medium?


----------



## lewisxjones

moi et mes sacs said:


> Wowsee that's great. Is it medium?



Yup its medium! I'm a guy and 6ft 1 so I always have to go for the bigger size bags unfortunately.. always cost more but oh well, totally worth it in this case


----------



## moi et mes sacs

lewisxjones said:


> Yup its medium! I'm a guy and 6ft 1 so I always have to go for the bigger size bags unfortunately.. always cost more but oh well, totally worth it in this case


Well done I look forward to your pics with this beauty


----------



## BlueCherry

lewisxjones said:


> My new baby, purchased today! So in love  and so happy to finally own one!




Gorgeous - is it matte grey, I so love grey


----------



## lewisxjones

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous - is it matte grey, I so love grey



Yup it's matte grey - been wanting an Antigona for so long as well as a grey bag so when I saw it there and it was the last one in stock I had to have it


----------



## BlueCherry

lewisxjones said:


> Yup it's matte grey - been wanting an Antigona for so long as well as a grey bag so when I saw it there and it was the last one in stock I had to have it



Congratulations, I'm soooo envious lol....  Enjoy!!


----------



## zuska

lewisxjones said:


> My new baby, purchased today! So in love  and so happy to finally own one!


 
this one is sooo beautiful  could you tell us its price in bicester (If its not a secret)?


----------



## zuska

Mine, simple, timeless antigona medium shiny with light gold HW


----------



## zuska

once again with foto


----------



## zuska

finally... (I feel like a complete idiot  )


----------



## buonobi

zuska said:


> finally... (I feel like a complete idiot  )




so classy!!!!
Shiny Leather is so gorgeous!


----------



## casseyelsie

lewisxjones said:


> My new baby, purchased today! So in love  and so happy to finally own one!




Is that old model with shorter strap?  If yes, then we are bag twin!  Mine is like that....I don't know what style of Antigona that is called, but I personally call it 3D Antigona lol.  Mine is black too.  I find it more structured than most I've seen but I also find it heavier.  Here is mine.


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Is that old model with shorter strap?  If yes, then we are bag twin!  Mine is like that....I don't know what style of Antigona that is called, but I personally call it 3D Antigona lol.  Mine is black too.  I find it more structured than most I've seen but I also find it heavier.  Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 3079663




Don't know why my pic can't upload. Let me try again. 

Black Medium Antigona (old model, shorter strap)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

zuska said:


> finally... (I feel like a complete idiot  )


You are so chic. Killer legs!!!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

zuska said:


> finally... (I feel like a complete idiot  )




Looks awesome on you!! [emoji175]


----------



## lewisxjones

zuska said:


> this one is sooo beautiful  could you tell us its price in bicester (If its not a secret)?



Original price was £1735 and I got it at Bicester for £1135  



casseyelsie said:


> Is that old model with shorter strap?  If yes, then we are bag twin!  Mine is like that....I don't know what style of Antigona that is called, but I personally call it 3D Antigona lol.  Mine is black too.  I find it more structured than most I've seen but I also find it heavier.  Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 3079663



I'm not sure if its got a shorter strap than usual! I'm new to Givenchy, this was my first Givenchy purchase ever & I've never had any experience with Antigonas. None of my friends have one either. I've tried them on in store a couple of times in the past but I can't tell a difference between the length of the shoulder strap. I did some research and found out our style of bags were from the 3D animation collection so you are correct in calling it the 3d antigona  yours is gorgeous too!


----------



## rose67672000

Hello, love the 3d bags, they all look great! 

I have just received my small Antigona today and the dustbag says Givenchy with Paris underneath, the Pyramid bag I bought earlier this year does not, has anyone come across this before or is it a recent thing? 

Many thanks xxx


----------



## jaygurlygurl

Wynn Las Vegas


----------



## Rina337

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, love the 3d bags, they all look great!
> 
> I have just received my small Antigona today and the dustbag says Givenchy with Paris underneath, the Pyramid bag I bought earlier this year does not, has anyone come across this before or is it a recent thing?
> 
> Many thanks xxx




My older purchases came with dust bags that only had Givenchy. My last purchase (April in Paris) had a dust cover with the Paris printed. I think it's just what the stockists are sent. HTH


----------



## Sazzy3103

zuska said:


> finally... (I feel like a complete idiot  )


Looks great on you and love your shoes


----------



## hrhsunshine

zuska said:


> finally... (I feel like a complete idiot  )



You look smokin' hot with this stunning bag! Would kill for your legs!


----------



## hrhsunshine

casseyelsie said:


> Don't know why my pic can't upload. Let me try again.
> 
> Black Medium Antigona (old model, shorter strap)
> 
> View attachment 3079677





jaygurlygurl said:


> Wynn Las Vegas



To both of you... Stunning bags!!! Congratulations!


----------



## pinkypinku

jaygurlygurl said:


> Wynn Las Vegas


My oh my.. What a gorgeous bag! Am actually eyeing this exact piece in small! Where did you score yours at & at what price?


----------



## jaygurlygurl

pinkypinku said:


> My oh my.. What a gorgeous bag! Am actually eyeing this exact piece in small! Where did you score yours at & at what price?



Thank you! This is actually the small size. I got it at the Givenchy boutique at the Wynn for $2280. They had quite a selection as they had this color in the mini, small and medium.


----------



## pinkypinku

jaygurlygurl said:


> Thank you! This is actually the small size. I got it at the Givenchy boutique at the Wynn for $2280. They had quite a selection as they had this color in the mini, small and medium.



Thank you for your reply! Can I confirm if this is the grained calf? And is this is a seasonal colour?


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinkypinku said:


> Thank you for your reply! Can I confirm if this is the grained calf? And is this is a seasonal colour?



This is grained goatskin aka sugar.  Colors are seasonal. They always have black. Sometimes they will have colors available for more than one season if it did not sell out or if they decide to repeat it.


----------



## casseyelsie

hrhsunshine said:


> To both of you... Stunning bags!!! Congratulations!




Thanks hrhsunshine,  I love the size and overall look of my Med Antigona.  Just wish the bag is much lighter and has longer shoulder strap.  All new Antigona with longer strap doesn't come in the design that I have.  So I'm keeping her for the time being.  Was very tempted to sell when I read about new model with longer strap


----------



## reginatina

jaygurlygurl said:


> Wynn Las Vegas



Oh my!  That's a beauty. The color is so gorgeous.


----------



## pinksky777

My new baby [emoji378]


----------



## leechiyong

pinksky777 said:


> My new baby [emoji378]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082831


Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

pinksky777 said:


> My new baby [emoji378]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082831


Beautiful !


----------



## BlueCherry

pinksky777 said:


> My new baby [emoji378]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082831



It's gorgeous and I like the boots too... 

Are you preferring the small or the mini's now?


----------



## kirsty393

jaygurlygurl said:


> Wynn Las Vegas



This color is so beautiful!!


----------



## pinksky777

BigCherry said:


> It's gorgeous and I like the boots too...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you preferring the small or the mini's now?




Haha thanks, they're my trusty rag & bone booties [emoji51] But yes, I've always preferred the mini when it came to the antigona. I feel IMHO it's the perfect bag... I'm not the type to carry a huge bag and lug around a lot of stuff with me...
 Plus I love the extra long strap.


----------



## YEANETT

zuska said:


> finally... (I feel like a complete idiot  )




Gorgeous! Congrats! Is this the medium? Love it!!!


----------



## YEANETT

zuska said:


> finally... (I feel like a complete idiot  )




Gorgeous! Congrats! Is this the medium? Love it!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## YEANETT

zuska said:


> finally... (I feel like a complete idiot  )




Gorgeous, Congrats! Is this the medium size! Love it!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## yaderzkya

pinksky777 said:


> My new baby [emoji378]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082831


beautiful!!!


----------



## pinkypinku

hrhsunshine said:


> This is grained goatskin aka sugar.  Colors are seasonal. They always have black. Sometimes they will have colors available for more than one season if it did not sell out or if they decide to repeat it.


Thanks for your reply, hrhsunshine! My search for one shall begin...


----------



## rose67672000

LOVELY! x


----------



## rose67672000

Morning! I'm trying to upload a picture of my new Antigona, feel like a child as have no idea how to do it! 

Please help!


----------



## YEANETT

rose67672000 said:


> Morning! I'm trying to upload a picture of my new Antigona, feel like a child as have no idea how to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!




Hi, are you doing it on your phone? If so, when you click the dots and then quote, you are going to get what you see below in my picture, pick the icon between the camera and the Twitter icons and that will take you to your camera photos then click the picture you want and hit reply on the top corner. HTH


----------



## rose67672000

YEANETT said:


> Hi, are you doing it on your phone? If so, when you click the dots and then quote, you are going to get what you see below in my picture, pick the icon between the camera and the Twitter icons and that will take you to your camera photos then click the picture you want and hit reply on the top corner. HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087685



Thank you so much! This is my new Antigona, the small one in grainy leather! First outing last Friday haha


----------



## Heidisaddiction

rose67672000 said:


> Thank you so much! This is my new Antigona, the small one in grainy leather! First outing last Friday haha




Love love it!!! Best bag. I am waiting on my small black grainy to come can't wait. Enjoy her xx


----------



## rose67672000

Heidisaddiction said:


> Love love it!!! Best bag. I am waiting on my small black grainy to come can't wait. Enjoy her xx



Ah thank you! Hope you enjoy her too! Really so pleased with it. Smaller than i would usually go for but the medium just seemed so big, almost big enough for an overnight bag! x


----------



## Heidisaddiction

rose67672000 said:


> Ah thank you! Hope you enjoy her too! Really so pleased with it. Smaller than i would usually go for but the medium just seemed so big, almost big enough for an overnight bag! x




Thanks I can't wait to get her she arrives from reebonz in September as I have her on Layby [emoji4] look at us bag lovers calling it a her. Lol. I think the smaller is best. The big is almost like luggage. Post more pics if you get the chance. Xx


----------



## rose67672000

Heidisaddiction said:


> Thanks I can't wait to get her she arrives from reebonz in September as I have her on Layby [emoji4] look at us bag lovers calling it a her. Lol. I think the smaller is best. The big is almost like luggage. Post more pics if you get the chance. Xx


Oh how come you have to wait so long? 

I've actually been calling the bag 'him' as my husband nicknamed him Toni for short, haha! He thinks I'm bonkers, for his first outing I put him on the back seat of the car and strapped him in like a child hahaha! x


----------



## mdlchic77

rose67672000 said:


> Thank you so much! This is my new Antigona, the small one in grainy leather! First outing last Friday haha




Congrats!!!! I love this bag! Does the grainy leather come with a longer strap too like the new smooth does?


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Just got my antigona from net a porter because it was the only store that had the shiny black with pale gold hardware.. Just wondering if the logo is supposed to look like this? I'm freaking out over authenticity should have gotten the silver hardware from barneys or bg... HELP!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

There's little metal nooks around the letters if that makes sense?


----------



## chanelqueenalek

D
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ustbag came all dirty I guess it was one of the last ones... Is it supposed to say Paris on it?


----------



## Jwynter

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3088276
> 
> View attachment 3088277
> 
> Just got my antigona from net a porter because it was the only store that had the shiny black with pale gold hardware.. Just wondering if the logo is supposed to look like this? I'm freaking out over authenticity should have gotten the silver hardware from barneys or bg... HELP!




Hey 
Net a porter don't sell fake goods however they do sell returns but they usually put the return slip in with the item ? 
The letters do look odd I agree give the customer service a call see if they could exchange ?
Hope that helps


----------



## moi et mes sacs

chanelqueenalek said:


> There's little metal nooks around the letters if that makes sense?


I can't see the letters but if you are concerned call them. See if they can exchange. They are very good. You shouldn't need to pay for shipping again.


----------



## hrhsunshine

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3088276
> 
> View attachment 3088277
> 
> Just got my antigona from net a porter because it was the only store that had the shiny black with pale gold hardware.. Just wondering if the logo is supposed to look like this? I'm freaking out over authenticity should have gotten the silver hardware from barneys or bg... HELP!



I would return or exchange. It looks like a QA issue and that should not happen at this pricepoint.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

hrhsunshine said:


> I would return or exchange. It looks like a QA issue and that should not happen at this pricepoint.




What is QA?


----------



## chanelqueenalek

What is


----------



## hrhsunshine

chanelqueenalek said:


> What is QA?



Quality Assurance


----------



## rose67672000

mdlchic77 said:


> Congrats!!!! I love this bag! Does the grainy leather come with a longer strap too like the new smooth does?



Hello, no I don't think so, the strap seems really short and can't see me carrying it over my shoulder. It's about 55cm long, is that the shorter one or the new longer one!? x


----------



## rose67672000

mdlchic77 said:


> Congrats!!!! I love this bag! Does the grainy leather come with a longer strap too like the new smooth does?





chanelqueenalek said:


> D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ustbag came all dirty I guess it was one of the last ones... Is it supposed to say Paris on it?



Hello, yes I got a new Antigona last week and my dustbag has PARIS on it too


----------



## mdlchic77

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, no I don't think so, the strap seems really short and can't see me carrying it over my shoulder. It's about 55cm long, is that the shorter one or the new longer one!? x




That's the shorter one. Thank you so much for letting me know[emoji4]


----------



## mynameisjenny

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3088276
> 
> View attachment 3088277
> 
> Just got my antigona from net a porter because it was the only store that had the shiny black with pale gold hardware.. Just wondering if the logo is supposed to look like this? I'm freaking out over authenticity should have gotten the silver hardware from barneys or bg... HELP!



I also got my Mini Antigona from NAP and my lettering isn't the "best quality". I didn't do anything about it, I checked all the other parts of it and went to compare it with an in-store Antigona and it seemed to match all the parts that would prove it's authentic so I just cut the tag off and kept it in the end.


----------



## Jwynter

Hi 
Does anyone have any advice on how to clean or protect the shiny leather Antigona ?
Thank you in advance 
[emoji1]


----------



## Wudge

Jwynter said:


> Hi
> Does anyone have any advice on how to clean or protect the shiny leather Antigona ?
> Thank you in advance
> [emoji1]



I use Collonil Waterstop on mine.


----------



## Suzanne skr

Hi everyone,
I read that some were not sure about the rubber antigona. Can anybody explain why? I would love to know more about this finish, because I want to buy one. I heard it's a lot lighter that the leather ones and that it is very durable.  
Thanks!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Suzanne skr said:


> Hi everyone,
> I read that some were not sure about the rubber antigona. Can anybody explain why? I would love to know more about this finish, because I want to buy one. I heard it's a lot lighter that the leather ones and that it is very durable.
> Thanks!


I had a query about My ant which was described as rubberised but I wasn't sure if it was leather or not. Here is the thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-rubberised-antigona-911742.html


----------



## Hobbiezm

My new antigona with Kenya hardware; taking her for a spin


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hobbiezm said:


> My new antigona with Kenya hardware; taking her for a spin


Beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

Hobbiezm said:


> My new antigona with Kenya hardware; taking her for a spin



So lovely!  The hardware is such a beautiful feature!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Hobbiezm said:


> My new antigona with Kenya hardware; taking her for a spin




Wow love it. The darker hardware is awesome [emoji7] enjoy xx


----------



## casseyelsie

Hobbiezm said:


> My new antigona with Kenya hardware; taking her for a spin




I like that shining hardware on your Antigona. Wish mine has it too [emoji7]


----------



## Wudge

Hobbiezm said:


> My new antigona with Kenya hardware; taking her for a spin



She's absolutely beautiful. Congratulations! You made the right choice for sure.


----------



## linda2705

Hi guys! just wondering if you can help me clarify something. Did the smooth leather small antigona only start coming with silver hardware in the most current collection? Also, do all smooth leather small antigona with silver hardware have the longer straps? or do they also come with shorter straps?

I currently have a smooth leather medium antigona which I am trying to sell because I barely use it! I find it is a bit too big and bulky for me as I am 160cm tall. I bought it without trying it on as no where sells givenchy where I live. If I purchase a small I won't be able to try it on either, but judging from photos, it looks like the perfect size! even more perfect with the long strap


----------



## thefinchster

linda2705 said:


> I currently have a smooth leather medium antigona which I am trying to sell because I barely use it! I find it is a bit too big and bulky for me as I am 160cm tall. I bought it without trying it on as no where sells givenchy where I live. If I purchase a small I won't be able to try it on either, but judging from photos, it looks like the perfect size! even more perfect with the long strap



I'm also 160 cm tall and I find that the small fits my frame nicely. I have the shorter strap and I don't find it too annoying to wear on my shoulder, as many people have noted. I love mine enough to put up with a minor annoyance


----------



## Kyokei

thefinchster said:


> I'm also 160 cm tall and I find that the small fits my frame nicely. I have the shorter strap and I don't find it too annoying to wear on my shoulder, as many people have noted. I love mine enough to put up with a minor annoyance



I love your Givenchy and your shoes!


----------



## thefinchster

Kyokei said:


> I love your Givenchy and your shoes!



Thanks! They're YSL look alikes from Zara hehe


----------



## Kyokei

thefinchster said:


> Thanks! They're YSL look alikes from Zara hehe



I knew they looked a bit familiar! I've been considering the YSL ones for a while now.


----------



## Suzanne skr

moi et mes sacs said:


> I had a query about My ant which was described as rubberised but I wasn't sure if it was leather or not. Here is the thread
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-rubberised-antigona-911742.html



Thanks!!


----------



## tr1plesix

Mini


----------



## leechiyong

tr1plesix said:


> Mini
> 
> View attachment 3102225


Stunning color!  Is that nubuck?


----------



## Heidisaddiction

tr1plesix said:


> Mini
> 
> View attachment 3102225




Soooo cute. [emoji7]


----------



## rose67672000

tr1plesix said:


> Mini
> 
> View attachment 3102225



SUPER NICE! Love the colour! xxx


----------



## tr1plesix

leechiyong said:


> Stunning color!  Is that nubuck?




Yes and thanks


----------



## Shanirashida

Just got my first Ant this week! Is it hard to authenticate off one pic?


----------



## MJconfessions

Shanirashida said:


> Just got my first Ant this week! Is it hard to authenticate off one pic?




Yes send some more


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Weekend casual with my small ant. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## TrinityQ

Got This mini baby last month..can't love it enough lol


----------



## KatieFlat

This baby is 3.5 years old and I still love it! A few scratches and some slouch setting in, but I think it's done pretty well for being used every day for work


----------



## jessherf

@KatieFlat wow 3.5 years?? and you use it everyday? she still looks so beautiful


----------



## Violet Bleu

TrinityQ said:


> Got This mini baby last month..can't love it enough lol



So cute!


----------



## Kdiane

KatieFlat said:


> This baby is 3.5 years old and I still love it! A few scratches and some slouch setting in, but I think it's done pretty well for being used every day for work


Wow is this the smooth or grainy leather???


----------



## Violet Bleu

Has anyone seen the Antigona Wristlet in person? It looks kind of cute. Does anyone have one? Thoughts? Pics?

Thanks everyone, 
Violet Bleu


----------



## rose67672000

Violet Bleu said:


> Has anyone seen the Antigona Wristlet in person? It looks kind of cute. Does anyone have one? Thoughts? Pics?
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Violet Bleu



Hello, I have seen it and it's so lovely! The leather is firm so I imagine it will hold it's shape well, and it's bigger than I thought so will fit in all my going out rubbish! x


----------



## hrhsunshine

Shanirashida said:


> Just got my first Ant this week! Is it hard to authenticate off one pic?





MJconfessions said:


> Yes send some more



Ladies, please note that this is not an authentication thread.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3106264
> 
> 
> Weekend casual with my small ant. [emoji173]&#65039;



Love seeing casual Ant shots! Very cute!



TrinityQ said:


> Got This mini baby last month..can't love it enough lol



Love this adorable bag! Just crazy how much the smaller Gbags can hold.



KatieFlat said:


> This baby is 3.5 years old and I still love it! A few scratches and some slouch setting in, but I think it's done pretty well for being used every day for work


 
I remember when this was out. So glad you are still enjoying her. She looks fantastic!


----------



## Violet Bleu

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, I have seen it and it's so lovely! The leather is firm so I imagine it will hold it's shape well, and it's bigger than I thought so will fit in all my going out rubbish! x



Wow! Thanks for the feedback! It sounds adorable!


----------



## kittin1

Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color! 
It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is! 

I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?


----------



## MAGJES

kittin1 said:


> Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color!
> It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is!
> 
> I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?



I personally prefer the darker.  I think it would match just about everything. I know how you feel though about not being sure if it's the right color for you.  Always helps me to put it up against different outfits to see if the color works.  Good Luck. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## jessherf

kittin1 said:


> Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color!
> It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is!
> 
> I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?



i prefer this darker color. i think it will match with shirt and blue jeans, or simple black-white-grey outfits. but of course it depends on what you wear on daily basis. either one, it is such a beautiful mini bag!


----------



## Mandy3399

kittin1 said:


> Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color!
> It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is!
> 
> I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?



i just ordered one from mytheresa too. 
the color looks very dark to me..


----------



## kittin1

Thank you so much girls! I think I kind of like it too! I was just expecting something else but on the other hand maybe this one is even nicer? I will take your advice and try it on with some outfits and see how I like it!



Mandy3399 said:


> i just ordered one from mytheresa too.
> the color looks very dark to me..



Were you expecting smth lighter? On the photo it looked lighter right? I think the color is called dark beige, I would compare it to cappuccino.
But I dont know... I think it's growing on me! What do you think?


----------



## linda2705

kittin1 said:


> Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color!
> It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is!
> 
> I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?



I love this colour! It's really been catching my eye lately and I've really been considering getting a mini in this colour too. It says a lot as I have a lot of black bags in my collection! 

This bag shouldn't be that hard to match as I would consider it as a neutral colour. Definitely very vesitle =)

I would definitely prefer the dark beige over the light one


----------



## Mandy3399

kittin1 said:


> Thank you so much girls! I think I kind of like it too! I was just expecting something else but on the other hand maybe this one is even nicer? I will take your advice and try it on with some outfits and see how I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Were you expecting smth lighter? On the photo it looked lighter right? I think the color is called dark beige, I would compare it to cappuccino.
> But I dont know... I think it's growing on me! What do you think?



i have not receive mine, but your picture def looks darker than the one on site.
:wondering


----------



## Heidisaddiction

kittin1 said:


> Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color!
> It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is!
> 
> I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?




I like it! I would keep it if I was. [emoji4]


----------



## Kdiane

kittin1 said:


> Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color!
> It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is!
> 
> I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?



I have this in the small and I absolutley love it! I was worried it was lighter in person and that I had to baby it because of colour transfer etc. but i was soo happy with it when it arrived.. I love the Dark neutral beige! I think you should 100% keep it!


----------



## honeybunch

Are there any croc stamped Antigonas in grey or black at the moment?


----------



## skwoo5

kittin1 said:


> Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color!
> It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is!
> 
> I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?





Dear, I also got this dark beige antigona but in the medium size two days ago from farfetch. I think the colour is stunning and it goes with all my black white grey type of outfit [emoji4] . I have other smaller bags (like the gold mini Chanel flap and white LV Alma) that fit my more colourful outfit. I basically fall in love on first sight when I saw this beige Antigona in flesh in Saks two weeks ago. I think it's a pretty beige and getting a slightly darker colour means less visible for dirt and a bit more durable than the lighter colour. With that being said, if it's not the colour you are in love with, I think I will say leave it.. I have experience of choosing a wrong colour bag and I seldom wear it coz I just dun like it (and it's such a waste >< ) Wait until they have the perfect colour for you ! [emoji4] hope it helps [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## skwoo5

Kdiane said:


> I have this in the small and I absolutley love it! I was worried it was lighter in person and that I had to baby it because of colour transfer etc. but i was soo happy with it when it arrived.. I love the Dark neutral beige! I think you should 100% keep it!




I have the same colour in medium and I totally agree with you! I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the dark beige ! [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## dxs

kittin1 said:


> Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color!
> It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is!
> 
> I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?




I like this one because it won't show dirt as much and less prone to color transfer. The color is versatile, it will looks great with neutrals, red, orange, blue, even yellow and purple.


----------



## nai2012

kittin1 said:


> Hello antigona-lovers, I'm asking for advice! I have just recently (3 days ago ) bought mini smooth leather antigona in nude/dark beige on mytheresa, I'm not sure if it's just the shock talking through me but I don't know if I have decided to choose the right color!
> It was not specified and I have just assumed it'd be the light beige and I got this darker beige  instead, my first reaction was shock then I thought that maybe it's even better because the regular beige could be too yellowy for my taste, but then my friend said she thinks the bag is quite hard to match with different colors because of how dark of a beige it is!
> 
> I'm confused if I should keep it or send it back, what do you think? Is it a nice color or you don't like it that much as regular beige?



I love it an think it will go with many outfits...is it more tan? X


----------



## hrhsunshine

honeybunch said:


> Are there any croc stamped Antigonas in grey or black at the moment?



Unfortunately they were last released in 2014 and sold out very quickly. Occasionally they are avail on resale but you have to be fast and snatch them. Keep stalking eBay and one may come up.


----------



## honeybunch

Thanks for the info!


----------



## LovelyIntan

I got this antigona for my birthday presents from my husband, small size with goatskin leather.. and i love it so much..


----------



## Rina337

LovelyIntan said:


> I got this antigona for my birthday presents from my husband, small size with goatskin leather.. and i love it so much..




Happy birthday! She's a cutie!


----------



## kittin1

skwoo5 said:


> ...


Thank you so much for the photos, love them!



Kdiane said:


> ...





Heidisaddiction said:


> ...





linda2705 said:


> ...





MAGJES said:


> ...





jessherf said:


> ...





dxs said:


> ...





nai2012 said:


> ....


Yes the color is tan/cappuccino

I hope I have quoted everyone, I'm new to this forum so please forgive me 
Thank you so much for all of your opinions, it really has helped me a lot to make up my mind, and I have decided to keep it, I love it , I think that in the beginning I was so indicisive because I was expecting something else, but in the end I'm happy it turned out to be a little darker, richer color, my style is rather non-colorful haha (neutrals, white, pastels and a loooot of black ) so I think I will easily use it with most of my clothes; I have also tried it with different outfits and I loved how it looked so I can't wait to wear her now


----------



## BlueCherry

LovelyIntan said:


> I got this antigona for my birthday presents from my husband, small size with goatskin leather.. and i love it so much..




Gorgeous present and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

LovelyIntan said:


> I got this antigona for my birthday presents from my husband, small size with goatskin leather.. and i love it so much..




Happy birthday!! She is beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love the texture of goatskin.


----------



## Ubi_Stack

jaygurlygurl said:


> Wynn Las Vegas




Is this the Pearl Gray color? Thx!


----------



## procolour

i just ordered a Mini Ant in black and i can't wait to receive it. I had originally wanted to get Navy but it was sold out. really love the SHW on Ant!


----------



## procolour

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3106264
> 
> 
> Weekend casual with my small ant. [emoji173]&#65039;



really love the sneaks and your ant!


----------



## Mandy3399

I just received my mini ant but the stitches aren't perfect; should I return it?


----------



## procolour

Mandy3399 said:


> I just received my mini ant but the stitches aren't perfect; should I return it?
> View attachment 3115198



yea i would if i were you.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

procolour said:


> really love the sneaks and your ant!




Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Mandy3399 said:


> I just received my mini ant but the stitches aren't perfect; should I return it?
> View attachment 3115198




What color is this one? Thank you!


----------



## Mandy3399

kittin1 said:


> Thank you so much girls! I think I kind of like it too! I was just expecting something else but on the other hand maybe this one is even nicer? I will take your advice and try it on with some outfits and see how I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Were you expecting smth lighter? On the photo it looked lighter right? I think the color is called dark beige, I would compare it to cappuccino.
> But I dont know... I think it's growing on me! What do you think?





Ubi_Stack said:


> What color is this one? Thank you!



this is the dark beige color


----------



## BDgirl

Mandy3399 said:


> I just received my mini ant but the stitches aren't perfect; should I return it?
> View attachment 3115198



Return!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Mandy3399 said:


> I just received my mini ant but the stitches aren't perfect; should I return it?
> View attachment 3115198


Return ASAP!


----------



## procolour

May I ask if it is necessary to water-proof goatskin Ant? I'm thinking if i should go coat it.


----------



## Wudge

procolour said:


> May I ask if it is necessary to water-proof goatskin Ant? I'm thinking if i should go coat it.



It's always better to err on the safe side. There's lots of information in the Givenchy care thread about suitable products to use.


----------



## Mandy3399

Beside the imperfect stitches which they say they have extra stock, the color is another issue. It's too dark for my liking...  
What do u ladies think?


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Mandy3399 said:


> Beside the imperfect stitches which they say they have extra stock, the color is another issue. It's too dark for my liking...
> What do u ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115343




I personally love this color it looks so yummy! But it's up to you!! I think it's a very rich beige. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## procolour

Wudge said:


> It's always better to err on the safe side. There's lots of information in the Givenchy care thread about suitable products to use.



thank you so much


----------



## kittin1

Mandy3399 said:


> Beside the imperfect stitches which they say they have extra stock, the color is another issue. It's too dark for my liking...
> What do u ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115343


Oh God I'm so sorry for the stiches, such a disapointment when you wait for your perfect bag and it comes ruined! 

As you know I just ordered this bag too, I've decided to keep it and I'm so happy I did because after some thinking I love the color and I even find it prettier than the regular beige (which btw. is really pretty too), I think it looks amazing, the regular beige is too yellowy for my liking, BUT with that being said, if you don't like it and you think you don't like the color itself then I think you should find something that suits you better


----------



## Mandy3399

kittin1 said:


> Oh God I'm so sorry for the stiches, such a disapointment when you wait for your perfect bag and it comes ruined!
> 
> As you know I just ordered this bag too, I've decided to keep it and I'm so happy I did because after some thinking I love the color and I even find it prettier than the regular beige (which btw. is really pretty too), I think it looks amazing, the regular beige is too yellowy for my liking, BUT with that being said, if you don't like it and you think you don't like the color itself then I think you should find something that suits you better




I fell in love with the design, but color does seems darker for me.. I am thinking to return the bag and get the red one..


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Hi, looking to pick up a small Antigona and can't decide on a color, my choices are Linen, Dark Beige, or Sand (new color coming out in the fall). I see Nude online as well but don't know what shade of nude it is. I also like Black of course but have so many black bags and need a neutral color bag. Pearl Grey is also nice but a little too cool toned for what I'm looking for. Any samples of colors that you can post would be helpful! TIA!  what color would you get??


----------



## Ubi_Stack

if it helps, this is the Sand color that is coming out in fall, available in small size too I think. Also love the Linen color from this year but only comes in shiny finish. Can't decide!


----------



## djrr

Mandy3399 said:


> Beside the imperfect stitches which they say they have extra stock, the color is another issue. It's too dark for my liking...
> What do u ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115343



This is a lovely color! I can see it matching outfits easily. Sorry the stitches weren't perfect.


----------



## pinksky777

Mandy3399 said:


> Beside the imperfect stitches which they say they have extra stock, the color is another issue. It's too dark for my liking...
> What do u ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115343




Wow I do see the difference in color from yours compared to the mytheresa site.... A little misleading because they make the bag appear lighter than it really is! That said, I actually prefer the darker shade IRL.... a bit more luxe I feel.


----------



## Kdiane

I love it!! I have this is the small and I'm sooo in love!! As mentioned in recent posts, I'm glad it's darker than expected because the colour transfer issue would worry me a lot more if it was any lighter.


----------



## Kdiane

Mandy3399 said:


> Beside the imperfect stitches which they say they have extra stock, the color is another issue. It's too dark for my liking...
> What do u ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115343



I love it!! I have this is the small and I'm sooo in love!! As mentioned in recent posts, I'm glad it's darker than expected because the colour transfer issue would worry me a lot more if it was any lighter.


----------



## pinkypinku

LovelyIntan said:


> I got this antigona for my birthday presents from my husband, small size with goatskin leather.. and i love it so much..


Lovely bag! May I ask if this is more dark grey than black?


----------



## KatieFlat

Kdiane said:


> Wow is this the smooth or grainy leather???



Smooth, but not the current shiney version. I do wonder if the grainy would have worn better, but it's done pretty well!


----------



## mzvivi

hello, i just bought a black small antigona. i just want to double check and see, what does your one say at the back of the zipper??


----------



## rose67672000

mzvivi said:


> hello, i just bought a black small antigona. i just want to double check and see, what does your one say at the back of the zipper??



Hello, I have too, mine says GIVENCHY with Paris underneath but I believe they have only recently started making their own zippers. 

What does yours say? x


----------



## rose67672000

mzvivi said:


> hello, i just bought a black small antigona. i just want to double check and see, what does your one say at the back of the zipper??





KatieFlat said:


> Smooth, but not the current shiney version. I do wonder if the grainy would have worn better, but it's done pretty well!



I have the grainy and it has marked slightly, I am so careful with it as well, but I am sure it will mark less than the current shiny one!


----------



## Michy623

Ubi_Stack said:


> View attachment 3115954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it helps, this is the Sand color that is coming out in fall, available in small size too I think. Also love the Linen color from this year but only comes in shiny finish. Can't decide!


love this color!!


----------



## mzvivi

I see. Now I know. I guess I have the older season. I was worry I got the fake one. I purchased it at a outlet store in Sydney for a very cheap price. $1600AUD


----------



## Kdiane

mzvivi said:


> View attachment 3117605
> 
> I see. Now I know. I guess I have the older season. I was worry I got the fake one. I purchased it at a outlet store in Sydney for a very cheap price. $1600AUD



Hi! Which outlet store in Sydney did you purchase this from? And what colour did you get and what was available if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mzvivi

How do I reply to your question? Haha! I'm new to this purse forum. kdiane I got the shine leather in a small. The store call voi. Next to David jones. They have like red, blue, purple , grey. They said they don't get the black often. Lucky enough to that day they got the black in.


----------



## Kdiane

mzvivi said:


> How do I reply to your question? Haha! I'm new to this purse forum. kdiane I got the shine leather in a small. The store call voi. Next to David jones. They have like red, blue, purple , grey. They said they don't get the black often. Lucky enough to that day they got the black in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117638



Haha thanks heaps for that!!! Good to know!!

P.s. To reply you just have to click 'quote' under my comment instead of 'reply'. Took me a while to get used to! Thank you!


----------



## mzvivi

Kdiane said:


> Haha thanks heaps for that!!! Good to know!!
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. To reply you just have to click 'quote' under my comment instead of 'reply'. Took me a while to get used to! Thank you!




Hehe! Thank you!


----------



## Angela9288

So nice to see an entire person for a change! You look totally fab!


----------



## Angela9288

Oh, that was meant for the pic on page 30, lol!


----------



## PinkPeonies

I would suggest authenticating first if you wish to purchase any Givenchy Antigona bags from Voi in Sydney.


----------



## linda2705

Just got my small Antigona! I sold my medium to get this one. I believe it's from the new season with the longer strap. I am unable to see the Antigona in person as there is no store in my state that sells it but I kind of wish there was a size between the small and the medium lol


----------



## Kdiane

PinkPeonies said:


> I would suggest authenticating first if you wish to purchase any Givenchy Antigona bags from Voi in Sydney.



Oh really? Have they been known to sell fakes?


----------



## mdlchic77

linda2705 said:


> Just got my small Antigona! I sold my medium to get this one. I believe it's from the new season with the longer strap. I am unable to see the Antigona in person as there is no store in my state that sells it but I kind of wish there was a size between the small and the medium lol
> 
> View attachment 3120520




Congrats it's beautiful[emoji7] I know what you mean though about the sizing! I would love a size in between the two!! Do post mod shots when you get some time.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

linda2705 said:


> Just got my small Antigona! I sold my medium to get this one. I believe it's from the new season with the longer strap. I am unable to see the Antigona in person as there is no store in my state that sells it but I kind of wish there was a size between the small and the medium lol
> 
> View attachment 3120520




Just beautiful. I think small is a better size then medium but agree they need a size in between. [emoji4] your bag is a beauty. X


----------



## PinkPeonies

Kdiane said:


> Oh really? Have they been known to sell fakes?




They sold me 2 fake antigonas. I'm just lucky that I had an authentic one that I purchased from Lindelepalais and scrutinized every single detail. I also compared it with my Nightingale and Pandora and it was just really off. 

I'm also not saying that everything they sell is fake, it's just the 2 Antigonas I bought from them were. They also couldn't confirm that they have any sort of dealings with Givenchy itself to sell their products.

One red flag I didn't pick up when I was purchasing from them was they had a lot of colour range and were able to show me at least 2 of each colour. I think I was just really excited that I was able to find the Antigona for such a low price. I let my guard down.


----------



## Wudge

linda2705 said:


> Just got my small Antigona! I sold my medium to get this one. I believe it's from the new season with the longer strap. I am unable to see the Antigona in person as there is no store in my state that sells it but I kind of wish there was a size between the small and the medium lol
> 
> View attachment 3120520



Congratulations! I agree with your sizing wishes too.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

work today. Xx


----------



## Wudge

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3120793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work today. Xx



She's so pretty heidisaddiction. Who wouldn't want an Antigona in their collection?


----------



## linda2705

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3120793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work today. Xx



Beautiful pairing! I love your shoes!!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mandy3399

linda2705 said:


> Just got my small Antigona! I sold my medium to get this one. I believe it's from the new season with the longer strap. I am unable to see the Antigona in person as there is no store in my state that sells it but I kind of wish there was a size between the small and the medium lol
> 
> View attachment 3120520



lovely bag, is it too big for you? how tall are you?


----------



## Mandy3399

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3120793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work today. Xx



so pretty... thats in small too? i am thinking of getting the mini in black.. but its always sold out... wonder if i should get the small instead...


----------



## linda2705

Mandy3399 said:


> lovely bag, is it too big for you? how tall are you?




No it's not too big, I'm thinking it may be too small however with the medium I felt it was too big and bulky! I am 160cm =)


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Wudge said:


> She's so pretty heidisaddiction. Who wouldn't want an Antigona in their collection?




Thanks [emoji175] I couldn't think of anyone who wouldn't. She is so structured and classy. She can't do any wrong. [emoji7]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

linda2705 said:


> Beautiful pairing! I love your shoes!!! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Mandy3399 said:


> so pretty... thats in small too? i am thinking of getting the mini in black.. but its always sold out... wonder if i should get the small instead...




Yeah small. I love the mini to which I think would be an amazing run around with the long strap. But I think when it's a little bit bigger as in the small it becomes much more of a statement bag. [emoji8]


----------



## Kdiane

PinkPeonies said:


> They sold me 2 fake antigonas. I'm just lucky that I had an authentic one that I purchased from Lindelepalais and scrutinized every single detail. I also compared it with my Nightingale and Pandora and it was just really off.
> 
> I'm also not saying that everything they sell is fake, it's just the 2 Antigonas I bought from them were. They also couldn't confirm that they have any sort of dealings with Givenchy itself to sell their products.
> 
> One red flag I didn't pick up when I was purchasing from them was they had a lot of colour range and were able to show me at least 2 of each colour. I think I was just really excited that I was able to find the Antigona for such a low price. I let my guard down.



Oh no that's awful. Thanks for letting us know! i guess I'll stick to mytheresa, selfridges/Harrods or Marais in Melbourne (although they are super expensive here!) i would definitely rather be on the safe side! thanks again, really good to know!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Kdiane said:


> Oh no that's awful. Thanks for letting us know! i guess I'll stick to mytheresa, selfridges/Harrods or Marais in Melbourne (although they are super expensive here!) i would definitely rather be on the safe side! thanks again, really good to know!




No worries! Better to be safe. 

Have you checked out Lindelepalais? They're the cheapest I've found online. I think even with the AUS customs fees and charges they're still relatively cheaper. However they don't have a lot of variety but when they do it's good and cheap b


----------



## tulippes

Now that my order from Farfetch has arrived, I can finally join this thread! [emoji134] 

I was so star stuck when I saw this bag  it's just so so so so beautiful and such a good size for me (I'm 1.6 m). I love it so much I can't decide if I wanna show her off to everyone or just admire her in my own room like a creep. Here's a bad photo of her in terrible lighting, but I can't really wait for natural light lol




 Anyway about Farfetch, I'm really impressed with the speed of the delivery, but not so much with the packaging. The bag literally came in the dust bag in the Farfetch box...  That had like 2 paltry deflated airbags to cushion it. Really underwhelming? I was lucky that my bag wasn't damaged, so all's good but I don't know if I'm willing to take the risk again. Can anyone clarify whether  this packaging is common for Farfetch regardless of which boutique the item came from? 

Oh well, anyway I'm really happy with my purchase  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## celcea

tulippes said:


> Now that my order from Farfetch has arrived, I can finally join this thread! [emoji134]
> 
> I was so star stuck when I saw this bag  it's just so so so so beautiful and such a good size for me (I'm 1.6 m). I love it so much I can't decide if I wanna show her off to everyone or just admire her in my own room like a creep. Here's a bad photo of her in terrible lighting, but I can't really wait for natural light lol
> 
> View attachment 3123782
> 
> 
> Anyway about Farfetch, I'm really impressed with the speed of the delivery, but not so much with the packaging. The bag literally came in the dust bag in the Farfetch box...  That had like 2 paltry deflated airbags to cushion it. Really underwhelming? I was lucky that my bag wasn't damaged, so all's good but I don't know if I'm willing to take the risk again. Can anyone clarify whether  this packaging is common for Farfetch regardless of which boutique the item came from?
> 
> Oh well, anyway I'm really happy with my purchase
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I actually have similar experiance with farfetch.com, few months ago I ordered the same bag from them and although I love the bag, I don't think I will order from Farfetch again if I absolutely don't have to. The packaging was same for me as it was for you, I really hated it. 

But luckily enough, my bag was fine too, no defects. 

My outfit of the day


----------



## linda2705

tulippes said:


> Now that my order from Farfetch has arrived, I can finally join this thread! [emoji134]
> 
> I was so star stuck when I saw this bag  it's just so so so so beautiful and such a good size for me (I'm 1.6 m). I love it so much I can't decide if I wanna show her off to everyone or just admire her in my own room like a creep. Here's a bad photo of her in terrible lighting, but I can't really wait for natural light lol
> 
> View attachment 3123782
> 
> 
> Anyway about Farfetch, I'm really impressed with the speed of the delivery, but not so much with the packaging. The bag literally came in the dust bag in the Farfetch box...  That had like 2 paltry deflated airbags to cushion it. Really underwhelming? I was lucky that my bag wasn't damaged, so all's good but I don't know if I'm willing to take the risk again. Can anyone clarify whether  this packaging is common for Farfetch regardless of which boutique the item came from?
> 
> Oh well, anyway I'm really happy with my purchase
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



My bag arrived on monday, same bag as you however I didn't even get the deflated airbags! my antigona was just in the dustbag in the farfetch box! The back of my bag was a bit flat/sunk in a bit and there wasn't that much tissue paper stuffing inside it. I have been storing a soft cushion inside and it has seemed to pushed it out


----------



## elainie13

I just got the navy mini Antigona.  I decided to take an Antigona family pic with it's older sister, the small Antigona in red.


----------



## leechiyong

elainie13 said:


> I just got the navy mini Antigona.  I decided to take an Antigona family pic with it's older sister, the small Antigona in red.



Beautiful!  Both shades are gorgeous.  Congrats!


----------



## smilly

TrinityQ said:


> Got This mini baby last month..can't love it enough lol




Gorgeous! I have been eyeing the mini in smooth calfskin as well. Does it hold everything you need or do you have to be selective with what you bring for the day?


----------



## TrinityQ

smilly said:


> Gorgeous! I have been eyeing the mini in smooth calfskin as well. Does it hold everything you need or do you have to be selective with what you bring for the day?



Ya.. all daily essentials.   it is similar to speedy 25.  But the 25 can take more stuff..


----------



## smilly

TrinityQ said:


> Ya.. all daily essentials.   it is similar to speedy 25.  But the 25 can take more stuff..



I thought that it was pretty roomy as well, Givenchy makes the ant's pretty generously sized, even the minis. I haven't seen one in person though.


----------



## tulippes

celcea said:


> I actually have similar experiance with farfetch.com, few months ago I ordered the same bag from them and although I love the bag, I don't think I will order from Farfetch again if I absolutely don't have to. The packaging was same for me as it was for you, I really hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> But luckily enough, my bag was fine too, no defects.
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit of the day




So beautiful  I love the carpets and throws in your background too!


----------



## Kdiane

Oh that's good to know! Thanks heaps!


----------



## Kdiane

PinkPeonies said:


> No worries! Better to be safe.
> 
> Have you checked out Lindelepalais? They're the cheapest I've found online. I think even with the AUS customs fees and charges they're still relatively cheaper. However they don't have a lot of variety but when they do it's good and cheap b



Oh thanks! I'll check them out!


----------



## celcea

tulippes said:


> So beautiful  I love the carpets and throws in your background too!


Oh thank you, you are being so lovely!


----------



## candiesgirl408

elainie13 said:


> I just got the navy mini Antigona.  I decided to take an Antigona family pic with it's older sister, the small Antigona in red.




Lovely!! 

The navy antigona is on my wish list too! Hopefully I get her soon !


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3120793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work today. Xx



What size is your bag? It`s perfect!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3120793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work today. Xx



oops..i kept reading and see that you you replied to someone it was small 

I think that`s the size I`ll get!


----------



## Mandy3399

linda2705 said:


> Just got my small Antigona! I sold my medium to get this one. I believe it's from the new season with the longer strap. I am unable to see the Antigona in person as there is no store in my state that sells it but I kind of wish there was a size between the small and the medium lol
> 
> View attachment 3120520



how do you find the longer strap?


----------



## Mandy3399

Heidisaddiction said:


> Yeah small. I love the mini to which I think would be an amazing run around with the long strap. But I think when it's a little bit bigger as in the small it becomes much more of a statement bag. [emoji8]



i agree, but all the small they selling now are of longer strap, i cant find the older version. i prefer the shorter strap


----------



## Mandy3399

elainie13 said:


> I just got the navy mini Antigona.  I decided to take an Antigona family pic with it's older sister, the small Antigona in red.



love the red, so pretty...


----------



## hrhsunshine

tulippes said:


> Anyway about Farfetch, I'm really impressed with the speed of the delivery, but not so much with the packaging. The bag literally came in the dust bag in the Farfetch box...  That had like 2 paltry deflated airbags to cushion it. Really underwhelming? I was lucky that my bag wasn't damaged, so all's good but I don't know if I'm willing to take the risk again. Can anyone clarify whether  this packaging is common for Farfetch regardless of which boutique the item came from?
> 
> Oh well, anyway I'm really happy with my purchase
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful bag!  They have packaged all my shipments in a similar way. If you got an actual shipping box, that is great. My last bag was shipped in the box some the production facility. I complained about that one. Luckily, none of my bags have ever been damaged although some of the boxes were hurting.


----------



## fawkex

elainie13 said:


> I just got the navy mini Antigona.  I decided to take an Antigona family pic with it's older sister, the small Antigona in red.



two lovelies...
Congrats


----------



## Surferrosa

Will a medium Ant hold a 15 inch MacBook Pro? Just ordered a black smooth leather one and it will be a bonus if it holds my MacBook too!


----------



## UpUpnAway

I carry two bags to work: a large longchamp pliable for papers, files, wallet, and cosmetic pouch. And right now a street easy tote ($48 from nordstrom) to carry my lunch, water bottle, coffee, scarf, and anything else. http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/stree...e=1&siteId=TnL5HPStwNw-vrU9PNjYAg.t5fcqUyUgJg

I use this tote daily and it is pretty heavy when I carry it to work filled with my needs for the day. 

If I were to sometimes use a givenchy medium antigona for those items, would it just kill the bag? Like I said, after the water, coffee, lunch, sometimes am extra pair of shoes, it gets pretty heavy! I would only carry it to and from work; it would otherwise go in a drawer int desk during the day. Thoughts? Or should I just stick with an everyday type tote as I have been? 

Thanks!


----------



## nygrl

I purchased a medium Antigona in goatskin a month ago and have been using it 4-5x a week since. I just noticed that one side on the front has started to develop a "ripple." I've attached a picture but I'm not sure if it's too noticeable. I can definitely see it more prominently IRL. The rest of the bag is fine and smooth. Is this normal, or a defect?


----------



## cwxx

Surferrosa said:


> Will a medium Ant hold a 15 inch MacBook Pro? Just ordered a black smooth leather one and it will be a bonus if it holds my MacBook too!



I have a 15in mbp from 2011 and it most definitely does not fit in my medium ant - it looks like it should just barely from the outside, but then you forget the zipper gets in the way. In any case, though I know the newer mbp are a bit lighter, I still wouldn't recommend carrying a full 15 in laptop in the ant, imo it's just not designed for that weight and stress. I do carry my mini asus laptop/tablet in the medium ant no problem though! HTH


----------



## oxygen.

cwxx said:


> I have a 15in mbp from 2011 and it most definitely does not fit in my medium ant - it looks like it should just barely from the outside, but then you forget the zipper gets in the way. In any case, though I know the newer mbp are a bit lighter, I still wouldn't recommend carrying a full 15 in laptop in the ant, imo it's just not designed for that weight and stress. I do carry my mini asus laptop/tablet in the medium ant no problem though! HTH



Seconded, I have the same laptop and I think the weight would wreck the straps.


----------



## heaRtB

Hello [emoji4] I just want to share my antigona.. [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## Surferrosa

Introducing my new medium smooth leather Ant. Definitely won't be carrying my MacBook Pro in her!!


----------



## tulippes

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful bag!  They have packaged all my shipments in a similar way. If you got an actual shipping box, that is great. My last bag was shipped in the box some the production facility. I complained about that one. Luckily, none of my bags have ever been damaged although some of the boxes were hurting.




Thank you hrhsunshine! Does that mean your bag was shipped in a box provided by DHL and not even from Farfetch? That's awful and luckily nothing happened! 




Surferrosa said:


> Introducing my new medium smooth leather Ant. Definitely won't be carrying my MacBook Pro in her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129080




The hardware looks beautiful. I wouldn't bear to let her carry a laptop too!


----------



## leechiyong

heaRtB said:


> Hello [emoji4] I just want to share my antigona.. [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


So beautiful!  What a lovely photo!


----------



## leechiyong

Surferrosa said:


> Introducing my new medium smooth leather Ant. Definitely won't be carrying my MacBook Pro in her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129080


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## cwxx

tulippes said:


> The hardware looks beautiful. I wouldn't bear to let her carry a laptop too!



+1! Love the hardware too!


----------



## procolour

elainie13 said:


> I just got the navy mini Antigona.  I decided to take an Antigona family pic with it's older sister, the small Antigona in red.



really gorgeous mini! Navy was my first choice but it was sold out on the site that i got my mini.


----------



## procolour

Hi ladies, really happy to receive my Mini from Reebonz which i snagged it at a really good price  because i am a mini bag person, i had no issue with the decision of getting antigona in which size.  went to the local store to try the Navy mini and it was a really pretty colour but there was only black left on the website.

I thought the mini looks really tiny when i unboxed it but turned out to be really spacious! no problem with fitting a long wallet.


----------



## hrhsunshine

tulippes said:


> Thank you hrhsunshine! Does that mean your bag was shipped in a box provided by DHL and not even from Farfetch? That's awful and luckily nothing happened!



No, the box was the Givenchy production box! Crazy! Just thankful that DHL did a great job of delivering.


----------



## hrhsunshine

procolour said:


> Hi ladies, really happy to receive my Mini from Reebonz which i snagged it at a really good price  because i am a mini bag person, i had no issue with the decision of getting antigona in which size.  went to the local store to try the Navy mini and it was a really pretty colour but there was only black left on the website.
> 
> I thought the mini looks really tiny when i unboxed it but turned out to be really spacious! no problem with fitting a long wallet.



Absolutely adorable!!! So glad ur happy!  Thanks for showing her with the long wallet. Gives people a better idea of size and capacity.


----------



## leechiyong

procolour said:


> Hi ladies, really happy to receive my Mini from Reebonz which i snagged it at a really good price  because i am a mini bag person, i had no issue with the decision of getting antigona in which size.  went to the local store to try the Navy mini and it was a really pretty colour but there was only black left on the website.
> 
> I thought the mini looks really tiny when i unboxed it but turned out to be really spacious! no problem with fitting a long wallet.



So cute!  Congrats!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

celcea said:


> I actually have similar experiance with farfetch.com, few months ago I ordered the same bag from them and although I love the bag, I don't think I will order from Farfetch again if I absolutely don't have to. The packaging was same for me as it was for you, I really hated it.
> 
> But luckily enough, my bag was fine too, no defects.
> 
> My outfit of the day



What size is your bag?
She`s perfect for you!


----------



## rose67672000

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! So glad ur happy!  Thanks for showing her with the long wallet. Gives people a better idea of size and capacity.



Looks lovely! Didn't really so spacious for a mini bag! x


----------



## rose67672000

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! So glad ur happy!  Thanks for showing her with the long wallet. Gives people a better idea of size and capacity.





procolour said:


> Hi ladies, really happy to receive my Mini from Reebonz which i snagged it at a really good price  because i am a mini bag person, i had no issue with the decision of getting antigona in which size.  went to the local store to try the Navy mini and it was a really pretty colour but there was only black left on the website.
> 
> I thought the mini looks really tiny when i unboxed it but turned out to be really spacious! no problem with fitting a long wallet.



So nice, did't realise so spacious for a small bag. 

P.S lovely purse! x


----------



## tsarina710

My mini Antigona in dark grey, my heart was set on the pink/fuchsia but they were out of stock everywhere. I am so glad that I bought this colour instead, she's so versatile! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## leechiyong

tsarina710 said:


> My mini Antigona in dark grey, my heart was set on the pink/fuchsia but they were out of stock everywhere. I am so glad that I bought this colour instead, she's so versatile! [emoji4][emoji4]



So lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

tsarina710 said:


> My mini Antigona in dark grey, my heart was set on the pink/fuchsia but they were out of stock everywhere. I am so glad that I bought this colour instead, she's so versatile! [emoji4][emoji4]




She is adorable. [emoji7] and that colour will go with a lot more x


----------



## tsarina710

leechiyong said:


> So lovely!  Congrats!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## tsarina710

Heidisaddiction said:


> She is adorable. [emoji7] and that colour will go with a lot more x




Yeah, I truly adore her! Been using her for work and also leisure and yes, it does go with a lot more. Grey is my new black! xx


----------



## pinksky777

Fall essentials [emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## celcea

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What size is your bag?
> She`s perfect for you!


Thanks My bag is a size small (and about the same size as a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30), but I'm also quite short, 166 cm.


----------



## LovelyIntan

pinkypinku said:


> Lovely bag! May I ask if this is more dark grey than black?



Thankyou.. maybe because i took the photo under the sun light, so its look like dark grey hehe but actually it's black


----------



## hrhsunshine

tsarina710 said:


> My mini Antigona in dark grey, my heart was set on the pink/fuchsia but they were out of stock everywhere. I am so glad that I bought this colour instead, she's so versatile! [emoji4][emoji4]



Beautiful!!! I always love a pop of color bag and the pink/fuchsia would have been such a cute pop.  However, this is a great find! You will get so much use from this color. Enjoy!



pinksky777 said:


> Fall essentials [emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134208



Stunning! Love the kicks!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Have to share...The Antigona continues to COMMAND attention and admiration! Wore my Small Bright Blue Antigona to the mall for a mommy mental health day and she got so many compliments. Amazes me...none of my other bags get this kind of attention...just the Ants. Just LOVE this style!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

tsarina710 said:


> My mini Antigona in dark grey, my heart was set on the pink/fuchsia but they were out of stock everywhere. I am so glad that I bought this colour instead, she's so versatile! [emoji4][emoji4]



Love it!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hrhsunshine said:


> Have to share...The Antigona continues to COMMAND attention and admiration! Wore my Small Bright Blue Antigona to the mall for a mommy mental health day and she got so many compliments. Amazes me...none of my other bags get this kind of attention...just the Ants. Just LOVE this style!
> 
> farm6.staticflickr.com/5800/20977584493_5447b0c8be_z.jpg


Such a pretty colour


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I've been drooling over the Antigona for a while and I got one the other day! This is the black goatskin in small. It's amazing in every way! I tried on the medium and it looked huge on me. I'm almost 5'3" and weigh 125 lbs. I do have larger less structured bags, and smaller ones too.....this Antigona in small is the perfect 'medium' size for me. It holds everything I want, and can use it day or night. I have several other various designer bags, but I've never gotten so many compliments on a bag in such a short time. 

The other thing I absolutely LOVE is the longer strap! If it had been short I probably wouldn't have liked it nearly as much. The longer strap is very convenient and functional so I can carry it on my shoulder without it hitting right under my arm,  and I'd never put a bag in a shopping cart for several reasons. I need to shoulder carry when grocery shopping, or at Target pushing a cart, lugging heavy stuff and loading my car like I did today  It's truly the 'perfect' bag for me http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## girlsnstilletos

tsarina710 said:


> My mini Antigona in dark grey, my heart was set on the pink/fuchsia but they were out of stock everywhere. I am so glad that I bought this colour instead, she's so versatile! [emoji4][emoji4]



The mini's are so cute! The dark gray is very versatile, probably worked out for the best 


pinksky777 said:


> Fall essentials [emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134208



Love the studded bag and color! 



hrhsunshine said:


> Have to share...The Antigona continues to COMMAND attention and admiration! Wore my Small Bright Blue Antigona to the mall for a mommy mental health day and she got so many compliments. Amazes me...none of my other bags get this kind of attention...just the Ants. Just LOVE this style!
> 
> farm6.staticflickr.com/5800/20977584493_5447b0c8be_z.jpg



Gorgeous, fab color too! I was just saying I've never received so many compliments on a bag as I have on my small Antigona, and I've only had it for a couple days. It's pretty much the perfect bag in every way! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## leechiyong

girlsnstilletos said:


> I've been drooling over the Antigona for a while and I got one the other day! This is the black goatskin in small. It's amazing in every way! I tried on the medium and it looked huge on me. I'm almost 5'3" and weigh 125 lbs. I do have larger less structured bags, and smaller ones too.....this Antigona in small is the perfect 'medium' size for me. It holds everything I want, and can use it day or night. I have several other various designer bags, but I've never gotten so many compliments on a bag in such a short time.
> 
> The other thing I absolutely LOVE is the longer strap! If it had been short I probably wouldn't have liked it nearly as much. The longer strap is very convenient and functional so I can carry it on my shoulder without it hitting right under my arm,  and I'd never put a bag in a shopping cart for several reasons. I need to shoulder carry when grocery shopping, or at Target pushing a cart, lugging heavy stuff and loading my car like I did today  It's truly the 'perfect' bag for me http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Congrats!  It looks great on you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

girlsnstilletos said:


> I've been drooling over the Antigona for a while and I got one the other day! This is the black goatskin in small. It's amazing in every way! I tried on the medium and it looked huge on me. I'm almost 5'3" and weigh 125 lbs. I do have larger less structured bags, and smaller ones too.....this Antigona in small is the perfect 'medium' size for me. It holds everything I want, and can use it day or night. I have several other various designer bags, but I've never gotten so many compliments on a bag in such a short time.
> 
> The other thing I absolutely LOVE is the longer strap! If it had been short I probably wouldn't have liked it nearly as much. The longer strap is very convenient and functional so I can carry it on my shoulder without it hitting right under my arm,  and I'd never put a bag in a shopping cart for several reasons. I need to shoulder carry when grocery shopping, or at Target pushing a cart, lugging heavy stuff and loading my car like I did today  It's truly the 'perfect' bag for me http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Congrats!!! She looks perfect on you! Yes, seriously a great classic black bag.


----------



## Kdiane

Has ANYONE experienced darkening/colour transfer on the handles or body of the lighter colored smooth Antigonas?

I just wanted some insight into just how durable or delicate the lighter ones are with colour transfer specifically (as I know they are pretty scratch resistant). I still get nervous to use my dark beige small smooth antigona.  any opinions /insight will be helpful! 

Xxxxx


----------



## tsarina710

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful!!! I always love a pop of color bag and the pink/fuchsia would have been such a cute pop.  However, this is a great find! You will get so much use from this color. Enjoy!


----------



## tsarina710

hrhsunshine said:


> Have to share...The Antigona continues to COMMAND attention and admiration! Wore my Small Bright Blue Antigona to the mall for a mommy mental health day and she got so many compliments. Amazes me...none of my other bags get this kind of attention...just the Ants. Just LOVE this style!
> 
> farm6.staticflickr.com/5800/20977584493_5447b0c8be_z.jpg




Ohhhhh! This is just GORGEOUS!!! [emoji170]


----------



## tsarina710

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Love it!




Thank you! I adore it! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tsarina710

girlsnstilletos said:


> The mini's are so cute! The dark gray is very versatile, probably worked out for the best
> 
> 
> Love the studded bag and color!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, fab color too! I was just saying I've never received so many compliments on a bag as I have on my small Antigona, and I've only had it for a couple days. It's pretty much the perfect bag in every way!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/






Yes, it has indeed. Truly a blessing in disguise. Can't imagine using the pink/fuchsia for work. I mean I will if I have it but dark grey screams versatility just a little bit more. [emoji4]


----------



## tsarina710

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful!!! I always love a pop of color bag and the pink/fuchsia would have been such a cute pop.  However, this is a great find! You will get so much use from this color. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Love the kicks!!!







Aww, thank you! I know! It is such a great find, so so versatile and I now have another colour in my mind! Lol! I really adore the mini size. I want an oxblood, saw it on Harrods online! Must stay away. [emoji28]


----------



## cwxx

hrhsunshine said:


> Have to share...The Antigona continues to COMMAND attention and admiration! Wore my Small Bright Blue Antigona to the mall for a mommy mental health day and she got so many compliments. Amazes me...none of my other bags get this kind of attention...just the Ants. Just LOVE this style!



Beautiful blue! How has your grey croc embossed been holding up? I know the Ant gets a lot of love in this forum but gotta say it still seems more low key in the broader world, don't see it too often, which imho is only a plus


----------



## hrhsunshine

cwxx said:


> Beautiful blue! How has your grey croc embossed been holding up? I know the Ant gets a lot of love in this forum but gotta say it still seems more low key in the broader world, don't see it too often, which imho is only a plus



Absolutely agree.  I love wearing bags that I don't see in public.

My croc embossed Ant is like new.  My Ants usually hibernate during the summer months.  They come out around now.  The croc is my ultimate Ant, so she comes out to make a star appearance and goes back to rest.  I have my other Ants for more daily wear.


----------



## Zeremine

pinksky777 said:


> Fall essentials [emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134208


Fabulous! Drooling over this bag right now...


----------



## Kdiane

Kdiane said:


> Has ANYONE experienced darkening/colour transfer on the handles or body of the lighter colored smooth Antigonas?
> 
> I just wanted some insight into just how durable or delicate the lighter ones are with colour transfer specifically (as I know they are pretty scratch resistant). I still get nervous to use my dark beige small smooth antigona.  any opinions /insight will be helpful!
> 
> Xxxxx



Anyone??


----------



## cwxx

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely agree.  I love wearing bags that I don't see in public.
> 
> My croc embossed Ant is like new.  My Ants usually hibernate during the summer months.  They come out around now.  The croc is my ultimate Ant, so she comes out to make a star appearance and goes back to rest.  I have my other Ants for more daily wear.



Makes sense! The only time someone has taken the effort to ask me about my bag was when I was carrying the croc embossed - a fellow Ant lover who'd never seen the croc before ! I've been traveling a bit recently and I like bringing just my Ant as I can usually fit a few days stuff in it. But it's showing some wear 

Nothing too bad, but wear at the bottom of the handles on the side that faces the body and the handles have gotten pretty shiny heh.


----------



## Violet Bleu

cwxx said:


> Makes sense! The only time someone has taken the effort to ask me about my bag was when I was carrying the croc embossed - a fellow Ant lover who'd never seen the croc before ! I've been traveling a bit recently and I like bringing just my Ant as I can usually fit a few days stuff in it. But it's showing some wear
> 
> Nothing too bad, but wear at the bottom of the handles on the side that faces the body and the handles have gotten pretty shiny heh.



Still looks beautiful though!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kdiane said:


> Has ANYONE experienced darkening/colour transfer on the handles or body of the lighter colored smooth Antigonas?
> 
> I just wanted some insight into just how durable or delicate the lighter ones are with colour transfer specifically (as I know they are pretty scratch resistant). I still get nervous to use my dark beige small smooth antigona.  any opinions /insight will be helpful!
> 
> Xxxxx



This is a good question. I don't have experience with shiny Ants. Have you tried finding members who posted pix of a shiny Ant and ask them directly? Sometimes I have had to do that with an inquiry.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cwxx said:


> Makes sense! The only time someone has taken the effort to ask me about my bag was when I was carrying the croc embossed - a fellow Ant lover who'd never seen the croc before ! I've been traveling a bit recently and I like bringing just my Ant as I can usually fit a few days stuff in it. But it's showing some wear
> 
> Nothing too bad, but wear at the bottom of the handles on the side that faces the body and the handles have gotten pretty shiny heh.



She looks great! I am so glad you are using yours.  I am so OCD and can hardly relax when I carry mine.  I love her so much that I get all crazy   Kind of silly cuz I have seen some more worn ones and I think they age so well!  They look almost stone-like with the variations in leather texture and coloration.


----------



## Kdiane

hrhsunshine said:


> This is a good question. I don't have experience with shiny Ants. Have you tried finding members who posted pix of a shiny Ant and ask them directly? Sometimes I have had to do that with an inquiry.



No I haven't tried that! Thanks! I'll do that!


----------



## Kdiane

skwoo5 said:


> Dear, I also got this dark beige antigona but in the medium size two days ago from farfetch. I think the colour is stunning and it goes with all my black white grey type of outfit [emoji4] . I have other smaller bags (like the gold mini Chanel flap and white LV Alma) that fit my more colourful outfit. I basically fall in love on first sight when I saw this beige Antigona in flesh in Saks two weeks ago. I think it's a pretty beige and getting a slightly darker colour means less visible for dirt and a bit more durable than the lighter colour. With that being said, if it's not the colour you are in love with, I think I will say leave it.. I have experience of choosing a wrong colour bag and I seldom wear it coz I just dun like it (and it's such a waste >< ) Wait until they have the perfect colour for you ! [emoji4] hope it helps [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112710
> View attachment 3112713



Hi skwoo5,


Have you experienced any darkening/colour transfer on the handles or body of the lighter colored smooth Antigonas?

I just wanted some insight into just how durable or delicate the lighter ones are with colour transfer specifically (as I know they are pretty scratch resistant). I still get nervous to use my dark beige small smooth antigona.  any opinions /insight will be helpful! 

Thanks!


----------



## cwxx

Violet Bleu said:


> Still looks beautiful though!





hrhsunshine said:


> She looks great! I am so glad you are using yours.  I am so OCD and can hardly relax when I carry mine.  I love her so much that I get all crazy   Kind of silly cuz I have seen some more worn ones and I think they age so well!  They look almost stone-like with the variations in leather texture and coloration.



Thanks Violet Bleu and hrhsunshine! Yea, I admit I got a little worried when it started getting lighter spots, afraid it would get too washed out, but I'm growing to like the look. Like you said, it's kinda nice that not every croc ant ends up looking the same 

The corners and edges are holding up really well though! With the medium size I've found it almost impossible not to bump it or get it caught in a door (heh oops - there are some fast closing doors!) so I'm happy overall almost a year later! Now to wait for a croc-embossed small ant...


----------



## hrhsunshine

cwxx said:


> Thanks Violet Bleu and hrhsunshine! Yea, I admit I got a little worried when it started getting lighter spots, afraid it would get too washed out, but I'm growing to like the look. Like you said, it's kinda nice that not every croc ant ends up looking the same
> 
> The corners and edges are holding up really well though! With the medium size I've found it almost impossible not to bump it or get it caught in a door (heh oops - there are some fast closing doors!) so I'm happy overall almost a year later! Now to wait for a croc-embossed small ant...



Hey, you are actually USING the bag! That is why it was created. I need to do more using and less coveting. Sick sick sick...   Ha! Return of the small croc embossed would be TDF!


----------



## FayleneZ

My mini tri-colour antigona purchased a few months ago from the cruise 2015 line!


----------



## jp23

FayleneZ said:


> My mini tri-colour antigona purchased a few months ago from the cruise 2015 line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140995
> View attachment 3140997




Looooooove super jealous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jp23

From earlier today [emoji4]


----------



## suelgi

FayleneZ said:


> My mini tri-colour antigona purchased a few months ago from the cruise 2015 line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140995
> View attachment 3140997




How are you liking the mini?  The antigona has been on my wish list for a while but I cannot decide on which size I want!


----------



## sas611

Hi is there anyone who has a mini Antigona in goat leather that they have had for a while. I was just wondering how it holds up in terms of keeping its shape, etc. ? Many thanks


----------



## FayleneZ

suelgi said:


> How are you liking the mini?  The antigona has been on my wish list for a while but I cannot decide on which size I want!




I love it so far! I only carry essentials, sometimes carry a water bottle in it. It's light weight. I wear it on my shoulder because the bag stays awkwardly above my hip cross body. I don't carry much, so i haven't tried the small or medium size.


----------



## hrhsunshine

FayleneZ said:


> My mini tri-colour antigona purchased a few months ago from the cruise 2015 line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140995
> View attachment 3140997



Adorable!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X


----------



## leechiyong

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X



So lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## jp23

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X




Oooooo she looks like candy! Like caramel! Congrats she's lovely!


----------



## Wudge

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X



She's lovely!


----------



## Metope

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X



Stunning! I was leaning towards getting a mini Antigona in the first place, and your beautiful new bag is making me lean even more, it just seems like the perfect smaller sized bag. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## linda2705

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X



Congratulations! She's beautiful! What made you decide to replace the small one? =)


----------



## rose67672000

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X



WOW looks amazing!


----------



## eiiv

Nice color ~~~ smooth and shiny too! This will be an easy bag to mix and match.



Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Givenchy Mini Antigona smooth Calfskin shw in front, Small Goatskin shw in back. I love my Antigonas!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X


Aaaaamazing!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

leechiyong said:


> So lovely!  Congrats!







jp23 said:


> Oooooo she looks like candy! Like caramel! Congrats she's lovely!







Wudge said:


> She's lovely!







Metope said:


> Stunning! I was leaning towards getting a mini Antigona in the first place, and your beautiful new bag is making me lean even more, it just seems like the perfect smaller sized bag. Congrats on your purchase!







linda2705 said:


> Congratulations! She's beautiful! What made you decide to replace the small one? =)







rose67672000 said:


> WOW looks amazing!







eiiv said:


> Nice color ~~~ smooth and shiny too! This will be an easy bag to mix and match.




Thanks everyone. She is so yummy. I really have that new bag love feeling yay [emoji322][emoji322] xox


----------



## eiiv

The black shiny calf is really popular, isn't it?  



sarahcaitlin said:


> Givenchy Mini Antigona smooth Calfskin shw in front, Small Goatskin shw in back. I love my Antigonas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142741


----------



## hrhsunshine

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X



She is lovely!! Do you find yourself missing the bigger capacity of your small or does the mini carry all your stuff?



sarahcaitlin said:


> Givenchy Mini Antigona smooth Calfskin shw in front, Small Goatskin shw in back. I love my Antigonas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142741



Beautiful classics!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

hrhsunshine said:


> She is lovely!! Do you find yourself missing the bigger capacity of your small or does the mini carry all your stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classics!




Not really. When I need to carry a lot I normally use my LV neverfull which I find is indestructible so the mini Antigona is more like a special bag for the weekends when out and about. [emoji4]  thank you again for authenticating it. [emoji8]


----------



## hrhsunshine

Heidisaddiction said:


> Not really. When I need to carry a lot I normally use my LV neverfull which I find is indestructible so the mini Antigona is more like a special bag for the weekends when out and about. [emoji4]  thank you again for authenticating it. [emoji8]



Gotcha! Ur most welcome


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sarahcaitlin said:


> Givenchy Mini Antigona smooth Calfskin shw in front, Small Goatskin shw in back. I love my Antigonas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142741


One of my favorite of all time


----------



## sarahcaitlin

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful classics!




Thanks!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Another shot of my beautiful mini ant. [emoji322][emoji177]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3147593
> 
> 
> Another shot of my beautiful mini ant. [emoji322][emoji177]


You look good!


----------



## casseyelsie

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3147593
> 
> 
> Another shot of my beautiful mini ant. [emoji322][emoji177]




Your pic make me wanna get another Antigona!  But this time in mini like yours [emoji7]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look good!




Thank you. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

casseyelsie said:


> Your pic make me wanna get another Antigona!  But this time in mini like yours [emoji7]




What do you have now? The mini is so cute for summer. [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## missmoimoi

Kill me now!  More Gbags at Holts but I didn't take pics of everything. New Nordstrom does not carry Givenchy bags (not right now anyway)
Antigona wristlets are adorable and oh so pretty!!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jp23

missmoimoi said:


> Kill me now!  More Gbags at Holts but I didn't take pics of everything. New Nordstrom does not carry Givenchy bags (not right now anyway)
> Antigona wristlets are adorable and oh so pretty!!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3149075
> 
> View attachment 3149076
> 
> View attachment 3149078
> 
> View attachment 3149080
> 
> View attachment 3149081




LOVE the oxblood!!


----------



## casseyelsie

I'd love to know how much Antigona wristlet can fit inside.  Anyone has 1 to share?  TIA [emoji4]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

missmoimoi said:


> Kill me now!  More Gbags at Holts but I didn't take pics of everything. New Nordstrom does not carry Givenchy bags (not right now anyway)
> Antigona wristlets are adorable and oh so pretty!!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3149075
> 
> View attachment 3149076
> 
> View attachment 3149078
> 
> View attachment 3149080
> 
> View attachment 3149081




Love all these. Thanks for sharing. [emoji8]


----------



## tsarina710

missmoimoi said:


> Kill me now!  More Gbags at Holts but I didn't take pics of everything. New Nordstrom does not carry Givenchy bags (not right now anyway)
> Antigona wristlets are adorable and oh so pretty!!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3149075
> 
> View attachment 3149076
> 
> View attachment 3149078
> 
> View attachment 3149080
> 
> View attachment 3149081




Yeahhhh! I also saw the wristlet in person in the store last week. Cutest thing ever! I so want the blue colour! [emoji170]


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> Kill me now!  More Gbags at Holts but I didn't take pics of everything. New Nordstrom does not carry Givenchy bags (not right now anyway)
> Antigona wristlets are adorable and oh so pretty!!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3149075
> 
> View attachment 3149076
> 
> View attachment 3149078
> 
> View attachment 3149080
> 
> View attachment 3149081



O....M....G!!!! So much Givenchy candy!!! I can't take it!


----------



## jpin86

I just bought a small Antigona and returned it because it was too bulky, and the strap is uncomfortable. The metal hardware on the shoulder strap pokes my arm so I would have to turn it. It also just looks like too much volume too high up on my body and interferes with my silhouette. I am so disappointed because I love the look of the bag by itself.


----------



## Prime

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 3149080


So pretty!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jpin86 said:


> I just bought a small Antigona and returned it because it was too bulky, and the strap is uncomfortable. The metal hardware on the shoulder strap pokes my arm so I would have to turn it. It also just looks like too much volume too high up on my body and interferes with my silhouette. I am so disappointed because I love the look of the bag by itself.




Sorry to hear that.  Did you get a small with the shorter strap?  This season, Givenchy introduced the longer strap for the small Ants. Perhaps that will fit you better.


----------



## jpin86

Pretty sure it's the longer strap. I ordered it from Matches in August. And I tried it on again at Neimans yesterday and had the same issue. 

Then again, I have a problem with every bag except maybe the Peekaboo Monster, which I can't really afford.


----------



## jpin86

I'm still considering the mini Antigona. However, that one is so small I worry it looks a bit silly as an everyday bag. 

Also, one reason the small bothered me is because it is so stiff and bulky. I may as well tote around a basketball in a shopping bag. Does it flatten at all with wear?


----------



## hrhsunshine

jpin86 said:


> I'm still considering the mini Antigona. However, that one is so small I worry it looks a bit silly as an everyday bag.
> 
> Also, one reason the small bothered me is because it is so stiff and bulky. I may as well tote around a basketball in a shopping bag. Does it flatten at all with wear?



If you are bothered by structure, then I would say delete Antigonas from your list. No, Ants don't flatten with use.  The mediums soften slightly but the base keeps its shape.  Those who buy Ants actually adore the structure of the bag and hope to keep it as long as possible.


----------



## rose67672000

hrhsunshine said:


> O....M....G!!!! So much Givenchy candy!!! I can't take it!



haha you make me laugh! I can't cope either!


----------



## Bagproud

missmoimoi said:


> Kill me now!  More Gbags at Holts but I didn't take pics of everything. New Nordstrom does not carry Givenchy bags (not right now anyway)
> Antigona wristlets are adorable and oh so pretty!!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3149075
> 
> View attachment 3149076
> 
> View attachment 3149078
> 
> View attachment 3149080
> 
> View attachment 3149081



Thanks for sharing. How will I concentrate on work today  with all those gorgeous G bags twirling around in my head.


----------



## missmoimoi

tsarina710 said:


> Yeahhhh! I also saw the wristlet in person in the store last week. Cutest thing ever! I so want the blue colour! [emoji170]


 
Yea, these are REALLY killing me.  The blue is gorgeous - so is the magenta-rosy-pink.  My photo does not capture the colour correctly - it's a VERY pretty rich saturated berry shade!


Oh and though I'm not typically into classic beige - this one is so very warm and creamy!!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

jpin86 said:


> I just bought a small Antigona and returned it because it was too bulky, and the strap is uncomfortable. The metal hardware on the shoulder strap pokes my arm so I would have to turn it. It also just looks like too much volume too high up on my body and interferes with my silhouette. I am so disappointed because I love the look of the bag by itself.




I know what you mean except this is how I'd describe the larger size Med.  I feel "better" carrying the Small.  That being said, I don't typically carry any handbag over my shoulder so the Antigona shoulder strap is just for looks - I don't use it in any serious capacity.


For me, I know I should never invest in a 2nd Med Antigona - it's too bulbous for me.  However, I can be tempted with the Small - in sugar goat leather only.


----------



## jpin86

See, it's so bulky it makes me tilt to the side when on my shoulder. If I stand up straight and try to use my arms, it just falls off. But the mini seems a little too small.


----------



## Misssleeve

I'm looking to buy the antigona and was going to buy the medium.. I'm small (5ft) and after seeing this have definitely been converted to the small antigona  thanks for the comparison shots!!


Also does anyone know if this is the small or medium antigona in the photo? 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## tulippes

jpin86 said:


> See, it's so bulky it makes me tilt to the side when on my shoulder. If I stand up straight and try to use my arms, it just falls off. But the mini seems a little too small.




Honestly, I think both bags look great on you, and I think that is how the bags are supposed to look when carried? But if the shoulder strap keeps falling off and if you just don't like how it looks then there's no point in thinking further, really. The mini doesn't look too small IMO it looks cute! But then again I love small bags and carry like 3 items in my bag so...


----------



## mdlchic77

Misssleeve said:


> I'm looking to buy the antigona and was going to buy the medium.. I'm small (5ft) and after seeing this have definitely been converted to the small antigona  thanks for the comparison shots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also does anyone know if this is the small or medium antigona in the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance xx




This is the medium. I love this size and its stunning on her!


----------



## jp23

Wearing my antigona for national handbag day!


----------



## Misssleeve

Thanks! Looks so beaut doesn't it!


----------



## portraitofalady

Does anyone know if it's still possible to get a small Antigona with the short strap?? I tried one with the long strap but I think I might actually prefer the short strap. Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

portraitofalady said:


> Does anyone know if it's still possible to get a small Antigona with the short strap?? I tried one with the long strap but I think I might actually prefer the short strap. Thanks!



I think they are still out there. You just need to talk with the retailer and have them look at the specific bag. I see some on online retailer sites. Just double check before purchasing.


----------



## portraitofalady

hrhsunshine said:


> I think they are still out there. You just need to talk with the retailer and have them look at the specific bag. I see some on online retailer sites. Just double check before purchasing.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## linda2705

hrhsunshine said:


> I think they are still out there. You just need to talk with the retailer and have them look at the specific bag. I see some on online retailer sites. Just double check before purchasing.



Hrh I am so interested in what you think of the small Antigona with the longer strap. Do you prefer the small with the shorter or longer strap? I would love to hear the opinion of the Antigona queen =) I'm sorry if you have been asked this before!


----------



## hrhsunshine

linda2705 said:


> Hrh I am so interested in what you think of the small Antigona with the longer strap. Do you prefer the small with the shorter or longer strap? I would love to hear the opinion of the Antigona queen =) I'm sorry if you have been asked this before!




Oh my thank you (blush, blush).  Actually no one has asked me this question.

I have tried the longer strap and found it very comfortable. I am 5-4 119lbs. It felt really nice against my side.  The longer strap was easy to just toss on my shoulder. I never have a problem with Antigona straps slipping off my shoulder, short or long.  I think the longer strap still looks absolutely beautiful with the Antigona.  I really try to look at pros/cons and consider how a bag fits a person's frame, style, and life.  

Shorter Strap: 


Cleaner overall look, esp when Ant is held by the handles
 Many find the shorter strap uncomfortable
Silhouette creates bulk at the top of your torso due to its structure
Shorter strap transitions a bit better to more dressy look
Shorter strap is too short for alot of taller or larger framed people


Longer Strap:


When worn by handles, not quite as clean a look as the shorter strap
Not quite as dressy as the shorter strap
May by uncomfortable where it hits around the hip for some
Overall the strap is a better fit for more people
Can accommodate bulky winter clothes more easily
Easy to dig through purse when worn on the strap


Because of my size, I am lucky to be comfortable wearing either strap length.  I would say, it is HIGHLY likely that I will keep the short and buy a longer strap Antigona.  That way, I can enjoy both.  I live where I have to wear winter coat about 5 months out of the year.  A longer strap Antigona will be easier to wear over a winter coat, so I will likely get a black one in the long strap.  I can continue to enjoy my short strap Antigona when I am not bulked up or when I just want to wear that color bag. One thing I realized when wearing my shorter strap Antigona was that I cannot dig through the bag when worn on the shoulder.  The longer strap Ant hangs low enough that probably most people will be able to dig through their purse a bit when worn on the shoulder. Just a little thing but little things are important. HTH!


----------



## jp23

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh my thank you (blush, blush).  Actually no one has asked me this question.
> 
> I have tried the longer strap and found it very comfortable. I am 5-4 119lbs. It felt really nice against my side.  The longer strap was easy to just toss on my shoulder. I never have a problem with Antigona straps slipping off my shoulder, short or long.  I think the longer strap still looks absolutely beautiful with the Antigona.  I really try to look at pros/cons and consider how a bag fits a person's frame, style, and life.
> 
> Shorter Strap:
> 
> 
> Cleaner overall look, esp when Ant is held by the handles
> Many find the shorter strap uncomfortable
> Silhouette creates bulk at the top of your torso due to its structure
> Shorter strap transitions a bit better to more dressy look
> Shorter strap is too short for alot of taller or larger framed people
> 
> 
> Longer Strap:
> 
> 
> When worn by handles, not quite as clean a look as the shorter strap
> Not quite as dressy as the shorter strap
> May by uncomfortable where it hits around the hip for some
> Overall the strap is a better fit for more people
> Can accommodate bulky winter clothes more easily
> Easy to dig through purse when worn on the strap
> 
> 
> Because of my size, I am lucky to be comfortable wearing either strap length.  I would say, it is HIGHLY likely that I will keep the short and buy a longer strap Antigona.  That way, I can enjoy both.  I live where I have to wear winter coat about 5 months out of the year.  A longer strap Antigona will be easier to wear over a winter coat, so I will likely get a black one in the long strap.  I can continue to enjoy my short strap Antigona when I am not bulked up or when I just want to wear that color bag. One thing I realized when wearing my shorter strap Antigona was that I cannot dig through the bag when worn on the shoulder.  The longer strap Ant hangs low enough that probably most people will be able to dig through their purse a bit when worn on the shoulder. Just a little thing but little things are important. HTH!




What you said about the long strap is especially true in my case. When it first came out I was so angry and jealous of the new longer strap until I tried one on and it TOTALLY hit me in the wrong places. But I'm very short 4-11 and it hit me kinda at the hip but at a point where I was constantly bumping it [emoji52]


----------



## hrhsunshine

jp23 said:


> What you said about the long strap is especially true in my case. When it first came out I was so angry and jealous of the new longer strap until I tried one on and it TOTALLY hit me in the wrong places. But I'm very short 4-11 and it hit me kinda at the hip but at a point where I was constantly bumping it [emoji52]



Oh bummer! Bags are definitely not a one size fits all.   Gosh, at your petite size, the small's short strap should fit you nicely, right?


----------



## Angela9288

mdlchic77 said:


> Congrats it's beautiful[emoji7] I know what you mean though about the sizing! I would love a size in between the two!! Do post mod shots when you get some time.



They have lengthened the strap?!!! A dream come true.


----------



## linda2705

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh my thank you (blush, blush).  Actually no one has asked me this question.
> 
> I have tried the longer strap and found it very comfortable. I am 5-4 119lbs. It felt really nice against my side.  The longer strap was easy to just toss on my shoulder. I never have a problem with Antigona straps slipping off my shoulder, short or long.  I think the longer strap still looks absolutely beautiful with the Antigona.  I really try to look at pros/cons and consider how a bag fits a person's frame, style, and life.
> 
> Shorter Strap:
> 
> 
> Cleaner overall look, esp when Ant is held by the handles
> Many find the shorter strap uncomfortable
> Silhouette creates bulk at the top of your torso due to its structure
> Shorter strap transitions a bit better to more dressy look
> Shorter strap is too short for alot of taller or larger framed people
> 
> 
> Longer Strap:
> 
> 
> When worn by handles, not quite as clean a look as the shorter strap
> Not quite as dressy as the shorter strap
> May by uncomfortable where it hits around the hip for some
> Overall the strap is a better fit for more people
> Can accommodate bulky winter clothes more easily
> Easy to dig through purse when worn on the strap
> 
> 
> Because of my size, I am lucky to be comfortable wearing either strap length.  I would say, it is HIGHLY likely that I will keep the short and buy a longer strap Antigona.  That way, I can enjoy both.  I live where I have to wear winter coat about 5 months out of the year.  A longer strap Antigona will be easier to wear over a winter coat, so I will likely get a black one in the long strap.  I can continue to enjoy my short strap Antigona when I am not bulked up or when I just want to wear that color bag. One thing I realized when wearing my shorter strap Antigona was that I cannot dig through the bag when worn on the shoulder.  The longer strap Ant hangs low enough that probably most people will be able to dig through their purse a bit when worn on the shoulder. Just a little thing but little things are important. HTH!



You are amazing HRH! thank you so much for your input. That pro and con list is wonderfully detailed and very true!


----------



## Angela9288

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh my thank you (blush, blush).  Actually no one has asked me this question.
> 
> I have tried the longer strap and found it very comfortable. I am 5-4 119lbs. It felt really nice against em with Antigona straps slipping off my shoulder, short or long.  I think the longer strap still looks absolutely beautiful with the Antigona.  I really try to look at pros/cons and consider how a bag fits a person's frame, style, and life.
> 
> Shorter Strap:
> 
> 
> Cleaner overall look, esp when Ant is held by the handles
> Many find the shorter strap uncomfortable
> Silhouette creates bulk at the top of your torso due to its structure
> Shorter strap transitions a bit better to more dressy look
> Shorter strap is too short for alot of taller or larger framed people
> 
> 
> Longer Strap:
> 
> 
> When worn by handles, not quite as clean a look as the shorter strap
> Not quite as dressy as the shorter strap
> May by uncomfortable where it hits around the hip for some
> Overall the strap is a better fit for more people
> Can accommodate bulky winter clothes more easily
> Easy to dig through purse when worn on the strap
> 
> 
> Because of my size, I am lucky to be comfortable wearing either strap length.  I would say, it is HIGHLY likely that I will keep the short and buy a longer strap Antigona.  That way, I can enjoy both.  I live where I have to wear winter coat about 5 months out of the year.  A longer strap Antigona will be easier to wear over a winter coat, so I will likely get a black one in the long strap.  I can continue to enjoy my short strap Antigona when I am not bulked up or when I just want to wear that color bag. One thing I realized when wearing my shorter strap Antigona was that I cannot dig through the bag when worn on the shoulder.  The longer strap Ant hangs low enough that probably most people will be able to dig through their purse a bit when worn on the shoulder. Just a little thing but little things are important. HTH!



That was so thorough and helpful! Thanks!


----------



## katherinedvm

Deborah105 said:


> I just got back from Vegas with my birthday/anniversary gift. My daughters, husband, and future son-in-law went to Givenchy at the Wynn and had the most fabulous time picking out what my girls have taken to calling "Auntie Tigona."
> 
> 
> 
> The entire experience was so sweet and lovely. The grotto out the back of the store (which is exclusive to Givenchy and their clients) was relaxing and gorgeous. What a great experience and just look at my bag! I've been craving and lusting for this bag for the longest time. I am so happy!




Tell me more about this "grotto!" What do you mean?

I live in LA and we don't have a givenchy store here. I want to get my desired antigona (the medium shiny black like yours!) at a boutique for the full experience. So I'm tempted to head over to Vegas!

Does anyone have any Vegas SAs they recommend, and contact info? Please feel free to PM me if so, thanks!


----------



## jp23

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh bummer! Bags are definitely not a one size fits all.   Gosh, at your petite size, the small's short strap should fit you nicely, right?




LOL it's actually not too bad, the handles don't stab me in the arm like a lot of people tend to complain about but it isn't exactly comfortable but I usually top handle her anyways though I think the mini looks nice as a crossbody!


----------



## nunew13

I am 5.2 and this is how the small antigona looks on me. I believe this is the shorter strap version. Tried it at Bon Marche in Paris a month ago. I personally think Oxblood is the best color so far, however I ended up getting simple black calf which would be a bit better for work and everyday look in general.
Hope this helps


----------



## jp23

nunew13 said:


> I am 5.2 and this is how the small antigona looks on me. I believe this is the shorter strap version. Tried it at Bon Marche in Paris a month ago. I personally think Oxblood is the best color so far, however I ended up getting simple black calf which would be a bit better for work and everyday look in general.
> Hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 3154912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154913




That's definitely the long strap here's the short strap 




Beautiful bag btw [emoji7]


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> That's definitely the long strap here's the short strap
> View attachment 3154926
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag btw [emoji7]




Here's a better photo with the strap laid out!


----------



## hrhsunshine

linda2705 said:


> You are amazing HRH! thank you so much for your input. That pro and con list is wonderfully detailed and very true!





Angela9288 said:


> That was so thorough and helpful! Thanks!



LINDA and ANGELA: Ur welcome! Glad you both found it helpful.



jp23 said:


> LOL it's actually not too bad, the handles don't stab me in the arm like a lot of people tend to complain about but it isn't exactly comfortable but I usually top handle her anyways though I think the mini looks nice as a crossbody!



Oh, the mini is adorable! Would look so cute on you, I bet.


----------



## nunew13

jp23 said:


> That's definitely the long strap here's the short strap
> View attachment 3154926
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag btw [emoji7]




Awww sorry for my misunderstanding [emoji16][emoji28]


----------



## katherinedvm

I'm trying to understand the pricing. I'm interested in the shiny/glossy black calf in medium in either gold or silver hardware (I haven't decided on hw). Online I see them for sale as follows:

All are the shiny black leather in size medium:
Net a Porter $2225 (pale gold hw)
Neimans $2435 (both silver and gold hw available)
Barneys $2295 (pale gold hw)
Saks $2435 (silver hw)

But I can't tell why they are different prices at different online stores for the same bag?
Anyone know why?

And does anyone know the price at the Las Vegas boutique?


----------



## hrhsunshine

katherinedvm said:


> I'm trying to understand the pricing. I'm interested in the shiny/glossy black calf in medium in either gold or silver hardware (I haven't decided on hw). Online I see them for sale as follows:
> 
> All are the shiny black leather in size medium:
> Net a Porter $2225 (pale gold hw)
> Neimans $2435 (both silver and gold hw available)
> Barneys $2295 (pale gold hw)
> Saks $2435 (silver hw)
> 
> But I can't tell why they are different prices at different online stores for the same bag?
> Anyone know why?
> 
> And does anyone know the price at the Las Vegas boutique?



The prices are different b/c the bags are different.  $2435 is the retail for goatskin/sugar leather.  I believe $2295 is retail for the shiny leather.  Be sure that the bag photos and description are of the bag you want.  The boutiques will have the full retail price.


----------



## hrhsunshine

katherinedvm said:


> Tell me more about this "grotto!" What do you mean?
> 
> I live in LA and we don't have a givenchy store here. I want to get my desired antigona (the medium shiny black like yours!) at a boutique for the full experience. So I'm tempted to head over to Vegas!
> 
> Does anyone have any Vegas SAs they recommend, and contact info? Please feel free to PM me if so, thanks!



Chiemi is a super sweet SA. She was at Balenciaga and I worked with her a little bit during her Bal days. She is a doll!


----------



## Deborah105

katherinedvm said:


> Tell me more about this "grotto!" What do you mean?
> 
> I live in LA and we don't have a givenchy store here. I want to get my desired antigona (the medium shiny black like yours!) at a boutique for the full experience. So I'm tempted to head over to Vegas!
> 
> Does anyone have any Vegas SAs they recommend, and contact info? Please feel free to PM me if so, thanks!



In Las Vegas it's a lovely area behind the store. There are water features and a cozy area to sit and drink champs while waiting for the SA to wrap up your treasure. Lights in the water and the relaxing sounds of the water really makes the experience so lovely.

I love my Antigona and will be pulling it out again now that it is fall. I'd be excited to see yours if you get one!


----------



## Mandy3399

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3142273
> 
> 
> Just a quick show of my new mini in dark beige that's replacing my small black goatskin. I am in love with her and so so happy. She is going to be perfect for summer. I will do a reveal later tonight. X



Pretty &#128513;


----------



## Kdiane

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3147593
> 
> 
> Another shot of my beautiful mini ant. [emoji322][emoji177]



Hi!

I have asked this a while ago now on this forum, but no one seemed to have any insight - just wanted to know what you thought of this bag in terms of colour? In particular, colour transfer on the handles and the back of the bag, being dark beige? 
 thanks in advance!


----------



## hiddencharms

cross-posting from my reveal post...

my mini antigona in raspberry sugar leather







and a mod pic, i'm 155cm/5'1 for reference, and i almost always wear as a crossbody.

sorry the bag was hiding in my jacket! :okay:


----------



## k5ml3k

hiddencharms said:


> cross-posting from my reveal post...
> 
> my mini antigona in raspberry sugar leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a mod pic, i'm 155cm/5'1 for reference, and i almost always wear as a crossbody.
> 
> sorry the bag was hiding in my jacket! :okay:




Beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## casseyelsie

V


hiddencharms said:


> cross-posting from my reveal post...
> 
> my mini antigona in raspberry sugar leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a mod pic, i'm 155cm/5'1 for reference, and i almost always wear as a crossbody.
> 
> sorry the bag was hiding in my jacket! :okay:



Very lovely!


----------



## tsarina710

hiddencharms said:


> cross-posting from my reveal post...
> 
> my mini antigona in raspberry sugar leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a mod pic, i'm 155cm/5'1 for reference, and i almost always wear as a crossbody.
> 
> sorry the bag was hiding in my jacket! :okay:




Such gorgeous colour!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Misssleeve

The small is such a great size on you! Love the oxblood colour too!


----------



## mrob

hiddencharms said:


> cross-posting from my reveal post...
> 
> my mini antigona in raspberry sugar leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a mod pic, i'm 155cm/5'1 for reference, and i almost always wear as a crossbody.
> 
> sorry the bag was hiding in my jacket! :okay:


 
Lovely! Can I ask do you have the strap at its longest?


----------



## mrob

Can I ask a question to anyone who has owns a small antigona in goat skin - how do you find the bag holds up in terms of keeping its shape, scratching/rubbing etc.? TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

mrob said:


> Can I ask a question to anyone who has owns a small antigona in goat skin - how do you find the bag holds up in terms of keeping its shape, scratching/rubbing etc.? TIA



It is not any more delicate or damage resistant than most bags.  The grained texture is certainly more forgiving and can hide minor wear. Mine have kept their shapes very nicely and they are from 2013 and 2014. As long as you are not brutal, I think you can expect it to stay in very nice condition for a long time. The smaller shape helps it to maintain the shape better than the medium Ant. HTH!


----------



## mrob

hrhsunshine said:


> It is not any more delicate or damage resistant than most bags.  The grained texture is certainly more forgiving and can hide minor wear. Mine have kept their shapes very nicely and they are from 2013 and 2014. As long as you are not brutal, I think you can expect it to stay in very nice condition for a long time. The smaller shape helps it to maintain the shape better than the medium Ant. HTH!




Thank you. I am always careful with my bags and never abuse them (in fact I probably baby them a bit too much) so this is good to know.


----------



## hiddencharms

mrob said:


> Lovely! Can I ask do you have the strap at its longest?



the strap is at the 2nd shortest setting, i still haven't figured out how to adjust it yet..

hope that helps!


----------



## mrob

hiddencharms said:


> the strap is at the 2nd shortest setting, i still haven't figured out how to adjust it yet..
> 
> hope that helps!



Hi yes this does help, thank you . I've seen a few girls on here saying the strap is tricky to adjust. I'm trying to decide between the mini and small (I live over 100 miles from nearest store) so gathering all info I can!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mrob said:


> Thank you. I am always careful with my bags and never abuse them (in fact I probably baby them a bit too much) so this is good to know.



You should be just fine then.


----------



## pinksky777

Together at last. [emoji179]


----------



## nadiap

pinksky777 said:


> Together at last. [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161315



Gorgeous bag and such an artistic shot  Congratulations.


----------



## pinksky777

nadiap said:


> Gorgeous bag and such an artistic shot  Congratulations.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Prettyvogue

can anyone recommend a base shaper for a medium Antigona? My sister has one and although it isn't losing its shape per se, when items shift unevenly in her bag, it causes the top to cave on one side a bit when it is carried. Because her stuff is pushing down in one spot if that makes sense. I was thinking a base shaper could help balance it out and maintain its shape.


----------



## cwxx

Prettyvogue said:


> can anyone recommend a base shaper for a medium Antigona? My sister has one and although it isn't losing its shape per se, when items shift unevenly in her bag, it causes the top to cave on one side a bit when it is carried. Because her stuff is pushing down in one spot if that makes sense. I was thinking a base shaper could help balance it out and maintain its shape.




My medium ant also caves in when I use the shoulder strap - I've sorta just accepted it esp b/c it seems to just pop back into shape once I put it down or carry it by the handle. Imho I don't think a base shaper will solve the caving in b/c it's not the base that is curving but the sides.


----------



## Misssleeve

So gorgeous- and the nude ant in the background :-o


----------



## Meeri

I have been adoring the Antigona for over a year now, and I'm finally going to get my own. It will be a mini Ant since I need a small crossbody bag which can fit my essentials. But right now I'm torn between sugar and smooth leather! I like them both but I think the smooth one would look too sophisticated since my style is not "dressy" most of the time. But then I read that the smooth would keep its shape better, and I really do not want the bag to get slouchy over time... So I have a question! *You who have the mini in sugar leather, have you experienced it lose its shape? *


----------



## Prettyvogue

cwxx said:


> My medium ant also caves in when I use the shoulder strap - I've sorta just accepted it esp b/c it seems to just pop back into shape once I put it down or carry it by the handle. Imho I don't think a base shaper will solve the caving in b/c it's not the base that is curving but the sides.


We were looking at her bag and I see what you mean about it popping out from being pressed in. This is a bit different though in that when she carries it handheld, the bag looks a bit lopsided at the top depending on how things inside are sitting. When we put it down it straightens itself out. Her bag is relatively new, she doesn't use it that often.


----------



## cwxx

Prettyvogue said:


> We were looking at her bag and I see what you mean about it popping out from being pressed in. This is a bit different though in that when she carries it handheld, the bag looks a bit lopsided at the top depending on how things inside are sitting. When we put it down it straightens itself out. Her bag is relatively new, she doesn't use it that often.



Hmm, I think I see what you mean, my bag is about a year old and I sometimes stuff if pretty full and heavy. If I hold it by one handle when trying to get something out of it, one side can kinda sink down a little. But haven't seen that when I carry it by both handles! If its still pretty new, maybe you can go back to where she purchase it and try out another bag to see if its a common problem? 

If you're set on the base shaper this blogger has a link to a site that makes acrylic ones:
http://www.extrapetite.com/2013/01/protecting-saggy-bags-base-shapers-for.html

Not particularly cheap if it's not guaranteed to solve the problem though (it seems pretty obvious for something like the prada bag the blogger uses). You could also use some stiff cardboard just to try a base shaper out. Or if things are always moving to one side, a purse insert might help to keep things even.


----------



## jp23

jpin86 said:


> This is the long strap right? Sorry these pics are so bad ... Just want to make sure I didn't like it because I keep going back to it. But I know I returned it for a reason.




Yes long strap


----------



## baglover1989

jpin86 said:


> This is the long strap right? Sorry these pics are so bad ... Just want to make sure I didn't like it because I keep going back to it. But I know I returned it for a reason.


It looks lovely on you : ) why did you return? Perfect size for you too.


----------



## kittin1

Hey some time ago I posted my then-new purchase mini antigona in shiny dark beige leather and I was not sure about if I like the color ecc. so I wanted to post a little update and I have to say this bag is my absolute fave at the moment, love it so much, color is perfect and for all of you worrying about buying shiny light coloured antigonas - I promised myself I would baby it but as always it lasted about a week and now I'm just using it as any other bag and I wear it with black clothing constantly, wore it in rain, and also - spilled hot coffe on it (I know I'm terrible ) and I just wiped it off with my hand and it just went away like that, no stains no nothing (but I WILL be more careful now ). 
So in love with this bag


----------



## jp23

kittin1 said:


> Hey some time ago I posted my then-new purchase mini antigona in shiny dark beige leather and I was not sure about if I like the color ecc. so I wanted to post a little update and I have to say this bag is my absolute fave at the moment, love it so much, color is perfect and for all of you worrying about buying shiny light coloured antigonas - I promised myself I would baby it but as always it lasted about a week and now I'm just using it as any other bag and I wear it with black clothing constantly, wore it in rain, and also - spilled hot coffe on it (I know I'm terrible ) and I just wiped it off with my hand and it just went away like that, no stains no nothing (but I WILL be more careful now ).
> So in love with this bag




Yaaaaay congrats! For future reference I treat my shiny antigona with collonil gel and waterstop spray just because I am not the most graceful and have very bag luck lol!
I'm glad you love your bag! It's a personal favorite of mine too!


----------



## Mandy3399

kittin1 said:


> Hey some time ago I posted my then-new purchase mini antigona in shiny dark beige leather and I was not sure about if I like the color ecc. so I wanted to post a little update and I have to say this bag is my absolute fave at the moment, love it so much, color is perfect and for all of you worrying about buying shiny light coloured antigonas - I promised myself I would baby it but as always it lasted about a week and now I'm just using it as any other bag and I wear it with black clothing constantly, wore it in rain, and also - spilled hot coffe on it (I know I'm terrible ) and I just wiped it off with my hand and it just went away like that, no stains no nothing (but I WILL be more careful now ).
> So in love with this bag



i returned mine, hehe now thinking whether to get a mini black or small black.. its so hard to decide on one..


----------



## Prettyvogue

cwxx said:


> Hmm, I think I see what you mean, my bag is about a year old and I sometimes stuff if pretty full and heavy. If I hold it by one handle when trying to get something out of it, one side can kinda sink down a little. But haven't seen that when I carry it by both handles! If its still pretty new, maybe you can go back to where she purchase it and try out another bag to see if its a common problem?
> 
> If you're set on the base shaper this blogger has a link to a site that makes acrylic ones:
> http://www.extrapetite.com/2013/01/protecting-saggy-bags-base-shapers-for.html
> 
> Not particularly cheap if it's not guaranteed to solve the problem though (it seems pretty obvious for something like the prada bag the blogger uses). You could also use some stiff cardboard just to try a base shaper out. Or if things are always moving to one side, a purse insert might help to keep things even.


Thank you so much, this is very helpful! I should probably clarify that her bag hasn't lost its shape, it is perfect when nothing is in it and it really depends how the contents are sitting in the bag. If everything is lined up evenly along the base of the bag, it looks perfect. Maybe this is the start of the structure softening? Such a shame though as she has owned the bags for months but has only used it a handful number of times. I was really considering getting one for myself but now I am a bit nervous because I really thought the structure was fairly solid.


----------



## linda2705

I have a question for smooth Antigona owners, did you waterproof your bag? I have collonil water stop spray that I have used on my other bags... Just unsure if I should use it on my smooth Antigona. I'm worried it may leave water drop marks from the spray


----------



## tulippes

linda2705 said:


> I have a question for smooth Antigona owners, did you waterproof your bag? I have collonil water stop spray that I have used on my other bags... Just unsure if I should use it on my smooth Antigona. I'm worried it may leave water drop marks from the spray




Hi, I sprayed collonil waterstop on my smooth Antigona and it did leave some marks from dripping down the bag (probably because I sprayed unevenly), but I buffed the marks away with a towel and it's completely fine now. I've also since carried my bag in a heavy shower and it's still perfectly fine witH no marks or stains whatsoever. I think people don't give enough credit to the smooth leather cos it's not as delicate as it seems to me


----------



## Meeri

I just ordered a mini Antigona from Luisaviaroma and I'm so excited!  Can't wait for it to arrive. I'm also thinking about spraying it with some protective/waterstop spray, since it will be an everyday bag for me and get a lot of use. I have a bottle of WOLY Wet Blocker which I've used on leather shoes, do you think it would be ok for Antigona too? I think it is comparable to Collonil Waterstop.


----------



## purseonal obsession

Finally my mini antigona has arrived! Bought it preloved but in almost new condition. It still has the non-detachable straps... so I found a way to lengthen the straps a tad bit. Here goes... 

Sorry if the photos appear upside down. I have no idea why it does that. Anyway, hope this helps anyone who wants to lengthen the straps. Weee! So happy!


----------



## purseonal obsession

Update: did some twerking and decided this one looked better:

*sorry didn't mean to flood!*


----------



## cwxx

Prettyvogue said:


> Thank you so much, this is very helpful! I should probably clarify that her bag hasn't lost its shape, it is perfect when nothing is in it and it really depends how the contents are sitting in the bag. If everything is lined up evenly along the base of the bag, it looks perfect. Maybe this is the start of the structure softening? Such a shame though as she has owned the bags for months but has only used it a handful number of times. I was really considering getting one for myself but now I am a bit nervous because I really thought the structure was fairly solid.



I know how it feels when you think you have the perfect bag but something doesn't quite work out  For what it's worth, I haven't had any issues with my ant losing its shape and I don't baby my bags. I've read about the really older versions that got very soft with time, but like many, prefer a more solid structure. Sounds like a purse organizer could keep things even for your sister if she can't switch the bag and see if this particular bag is just a fluke. Good luck!


----------



## leechiyong

beichubs said:


> Finally my mini antigona has arrived! Bought it preloved but in almost new condition. It still has the non-detachable straps... so I found a way to lengthen the straps a tad bit. Here goes...
> 
> Sorry if the photos appear upside down. I have no idea why it does that. Anyway, hope this helps anyone who wants to lengthen the straps. Weee! So happy!



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Prettyvogue

cwxx said:


> I know how it feels when you think you have the perfect bag but something doesn't quite work out  For what it's worth, I haven't had any issues with my ant losing its shape and I don't baby my bags. I've read about the really older versions that got very soft with time, but like many, prefer a more solid structure. Sounds like a purse organizer could keep things even for your sister if she can't switch the bag and see if this particular bag is just a fluke. Good luck!



I am still considering one for myself so it gives me hope that your bag hasn't lost its shape!


----------



## Meeri

Wow! Things really happen fast with Luisaviaroma. I ordered my bag yesterday 12 PM and it arrived today 7 PM! Not bad for a trip from Italy to Finland. Here are some pictures of my new baby  I reeeally love it and it fits all my essentials: Minna Parikka Bugs large wallet, Ray Ban Clubmaster sunglasses in their case, keys (I need a nice keyholder!) and a calendar (it's actually 2016 but it is so pretty I can't wait to get to use it). It could also fit my small makeup/misc bag or a small umbrella especially if I took my calendar and/or sunglasses out. And my iPhone 5s fits perfectly to one of the two small open pockets inside, even though I've read someone say you could not fit a phone in those.

This is the most expensive bag I've ever had and I can't wait to get to really use it


----------



## leechiyong

Meeri said:


> Wow! Things really happen fast with Luisaviaroma. I ordered my bag yesterday 12 PM and it arrived today 7 PM! Not bad for a trip from Italy to Finland. Here are some pictures of my new baby  I reeeally love it and it fits all my essentials: Minna Parikka Bugs large wallet, Ray Ban Clubmaster sunglasses in their case, keys (I need a nice keyholder!) and a calendar (it's actually 2016 but it is so pretty I can't wait to get to use it). It could also fit my small makeup/misc bag or a small umbrella especially if I took my calendar and/or sunglasses out. And my iPhone 5s fits perfectly to one of the two small open pockets inside, even though I've read someone say you could not fit a phone in those.
> 
> This is the most expensive bag I've ever had and I can't wait to get to really use it


Beautiful!  And love ordering from Luisaviaroma!


----------



## cwxx

Prettyvogue said:


> I am still considering one for myself so it gives me hope that your bag hasn't lost its shape!



Keep the hope alive!  I like a lot of bags but rarely does that initial like last - the Ant is really special in that respect, I just keep liking it more and more heh. Also, have you checked out the small ant? I feel like it'll def keep it's shape being smaller and less likely to be overloaded with stuff. Actually I'm waiting for the right color/version of the small ant to come out as my next big bag purchase. The medium is really awesome, I've used it as my only bag for short 3-5 day trips it can fit so much. For day to day though realistically the small would be more than enough for me. There's gotta be an old post on this thread showing how much a small can hold...


----------



## gucci*lover

Here's my reveal! Just purchased this morning at Galeries Layfayette. Medium Sand - I love it! 

It was 1650 euros and it looks like I get about 180 euros back at the airport.


----------



## jp23

gucci*lover said:


> Here's my reveal! Just purchased this morning at Galeries Layfayette. Medium Sand - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1650 euros and it looks like I get about 180 euros back at the airport.




Lovely color!


----------



## jp23

Meeri said:


> Wow! Things really happen fast with Luisaviaroma. I ordered my bag yesterday 12 PM and it arrived today 7 PM! Not bad for a trip from Italy to Finland. Here are some pictures of my new baby  I reeeally love it and it fits all my essentials: Minna Parikka Bugs large wallet, Ray Ban Clubmaster sunglasses in their case, keys (I need a nice keyholder!) and a calendar (it's actually 2016 but it is so pretty I can't wait to get to use it). It could also fit my small makeup/misc bag or a small umbrella especially if I took my calendar and/or sunglasses out. And my iPhone 5s fits perfectly to one of the two small open pockets inside, even though I've read someone say you could not fit a phone in those.
> 
> This is the most expensive bag I've ever had and I can't wait to get to really use it




Congrats! She's a great one!


----------



## leechiyong

gucci*lover said:


> Here's my reveal! Just purchased this morning at Galeries Layfayette. Medium Sand - I love it!
> 
> It was 1650 euros and it looks like I get about 180 euros back at the airport.



So stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## Wudge

That colour is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## katherinedvm

gucci*lover said:


> Here's my reveal! Just purchased this morning at Galeries Layfayette. Medium Sand - I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> It was 1650 euros and it looks like I get about 180 euros back at the airport.




Love it! And looks like she has a great view of the fall foliage! (I'm in LA so I'm jealous of your pretty fall weather[emoji260][emoji262][emoji261])


----------



## gucci*lover

katherinedvm said:


> Love it! And looks like she has a great view of the fall foliage! (I'm in LA so I'm jealous of your pretty fall weather[emoji260][emoji262][emoji261])



That's out my hotel window - tuileries garden. Isn't it pretty! I'm from the desert so we don't get changing colors on our trees. I'm going to miss it!


----------



## rowy65

gucci*lover said:


> Here's my reveal! Just purchased this morning at Galeries Layfayette. Medium Sand - I love it!
> 
> It was 1650 euros and it looks like I get about 180 euros back at the airport.



So pretty!   Wonderful to purchase it in Paris also!  Congrats!


----------



## Prettyvogue

cwxx said:


> Keep the hope alive!  I like a lot of bags but rarely does that initial like last - the Ant is really special in that respect, I just keep liking it more and more heh. Also, have you checked out the small ant? I feel like it'll def keep it's shape being smaller and less likely to be overloaded with stuff. Actually I'm waiting for the right color/version of the small ant to come out as my next big bag purchase. The medium is really awesome, I've used it as my only bag for short 3-5 day trips it can fit so much. For day to day though realistically the small would be more than enough for me. There's gotta be an old post on this thread showing how much a small can hold...



Ooooh you are right, I really should check out the small! That may just solve all my problems haha. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bagproud

gucci*lover said:


> Here's my reveal! Just purchased this morning at Galeries Layfayette. Medium Sand - I love it!
> 
> It was 1650 euros and it looks like I get about 180 euros back at the airport.



Gorgeous choice and what a place to purchase! Did you notice the price of the medium black Ant in the grained goat?


----------



## Via_04

This is my Antigona and I was thinking to sell it, I need advise


----------



## kbcrew

Via_04 said:


> This is my Antigona and I was thinking to sell it, I need advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167063




Why are you thinking of selling? It's such a great looking bag. Can you tell me how old yours is and how it's held up? Any visible scratches? Based on your picture it looks brand new. I'm thinking of getting one in the small size, but want to know how how it wears.


----------



## Via_04

No visible scratch, I just bought it last December, Iam 5'5" and this medium size fits for my office essentials, but it's quite heavy...[emoji17]


----------



## jp23

Via_04 said:


> This is my Antigona and I was thinking to sell it, I need advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167063




It's soooo beautiful and I love the color combo but if your not using it then sell it. But I'd you are using it and it's to heavy then that's different, do you have any replacements in mind? Tbh I think any bag that large made of leather would have some sort of weight to it. So I think that's something to consider too.


----------



## Via_04

Thanks yes it was really beautiful, for now I'm looking for Fendi Peekaboo do you have any idea about its weight?


----------



## jp23

Via_04 said:


> Thanks yes it was really beautiful, for now I'm looking for Fendi Peekaboo do you have any idea about its weight?




Oh in DYIIIIIIING for a peekaboo at the moment it's kinda on the top of my list! I was looking at the large and it's quite heavy, there's a lot of Hardware involved and since the center is structured it's not exactly light but it doesn't take away from its beauty.


----------



## hiddencharms

Meeri said:


> Wow! Things really happen fast with Luisaviaroma. I ordered my bag yesterday 12 PM and it arrived today 7 PM! Not bad for a trip from Italy to Finland. Here are some pictures of my new baby  I reeeally love it and it fits all my essentials: Minna Parikka Bugs large wallet, Ray Ban Clubmaster sunglasses in their case, keys (I need a nice keyholder!) and a calendar (it's actually 2016 but it is so pretty I can't wait to get to use it). It could also fit my small makeup/misc bag or a small umbrella especially if I took my calendar and/or sunglasses out. And my iPhone 5s fits perfectly to one of the two small open pockets inside, even though I've read someone say you could not fit a phone in those.
> 
> This is the most expensive bag I've ever had and I can't wait to get to really use it



so pretty!


----------



## Via_04

jp23 said:


> Oh in DYIIIIIIING for a peekaboo at the moment it's kinda on the top of my list! I was looking at the large and it's quite heavy, there's a lot of Hardware involved and since the center is structured it's not exactly light but it doesn't take away from its beauty.




[emoji16] so we have same thing in our mind, I love the peekaboo style very classic and stylish, I have to try it and see how heavy in my arms [emoji16]


----------



## messyrose

Hi ladies and gents! I have found a really helpful link on Antigona size... I will buy one eventually but I never know what size to get. This definitely helps! 
http://www.cultstatus.com.au/blogs/news/13452325-givenchy-antigona-size-comparisons#.Vi1_Vsqwom8

Enjoy! Xx


----------



## Miss World

fawkex said:


> I finally join the club.. i cant believe how roomy this mini antigona until i put all my daily essentials + still can fit a small water bottle..
> 
> Here's mine.. Black Mini Ant



So flipping cute!  Great to know the mini Givenchy Antigona fits so much in!


----------



## Miss World

Dayzley said:


> My Small Antigona in Aubergine with matching wallet. &#128536;&#128522;&#128525;



What an absolutely stunning color, love it!


----------



## Via_04

messyrose said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I have found a really helpful link on Antigona size... I will buy one eventually but I never know what size to get. This definitely helps!
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/blogs/news/13452325-givenchy-antigona-size-comparisons#.Vi1_Vsqwom8
> 
> Enjoy! Xx




Before I bought my Antigona I choose between the small and medium, small is equivalent of LV speedy 30 and the medium is equivalent of LV speedy 35. I bought the medium because I always carry a lot that requires in my work...


----------



## Miss World

Deborah105 said:


> I just got back from Vegas with my birthday/anniversary gift. My daughters, husband, and future son-in-law went to Givenchy at the Wynn and had the most fabulous time picking out what my girls have taken to calling "Auntie Tigona."
> 
> The entire experience was so sweet and lovely. The grotto out the back of the store (which is exclusive to Givenchy and their clients) was relaxing and gorgeous. What a great experience and just look at my bag! I've been craving and lusting for this bag for the longest time. I am so happy!



Congrats! Your Givenchy Antigona is stunning, love the shiny smooth finish!


----------



## Miss World

Candisi said:


> I've been wanting an antigona bag for some time.  Checked out the givenchy store here in khobar and they were 50% off!!  So grabbed this beauty.



Stunning color combination! Such a good deal you got!


----------



## Via_04

Candisi said:


> I've been wanting an antigona bag for some time.  Checked out the givenchy store here in khobar and they were 50% off!!  So grabbed this beauty.




Seriously 50% off oh my so lucky of you! Congrats to your Antigona


----------



## katherinedvm

messyrose said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I have found a really helpful link on Antigona size... I will buy one eventually but I never know what size to get. This definitely helps!
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/blogs/news/13452325-givenchy-antigona-size-comparisons#.Vi1_Vsqwom8
> 
> Enjoy! Xx




Thank you!
I'm actually now more confused because I thought there were only 3 sizes (small, medium, mini) and that medium was the largest! I think medium is still my top choice for when I get one...


----------



## skimilk

Introducing my Antigona 

She is size Small, and I love her so much already! Initially I was convinced that I wanted a Medium- after buying 3 small/mini bags in a row this summer/fall I wanted a BIG bag!

But after purchasing Medium from Saks I realized it was simply too big (when I pulled it out my bf responded "What are you going to carry in it? A bowling ball?"  seriously though I always follow his advice in terms of fashion, he's usually spot on) especially for my height and asked for Small to be ordered...

However when I went to Saks to exchange it, the SA was such a ***** that I actually decided to return it and buy the exact same bag from a much more pleasant and professional SA at Givenchy boutique on Madison Ave on the same day- she was such a doll, even though I had never bought from her or Givenchy period she held the boutique available 15-20 min+ after closing! So if anyone needs a good SA at Madison Ave boutique... I need more buys from her to know for sure, but I have a feeling... 

As for the Saks SA, I will be writing up a complaint to Givenchy and her manager. I cannot forgive anyone who messes with my happy-bag-buying mood! (And she actually had the nerve to ARGUE back with me instead of apologizing when I went back to return... ghastly.)


----------



## skimilk

Btw since there are lots of discussions re: Small vs Medium...

Here is a comparison pic I made to send to friends in case it can be help to anyone. I am very short (a little over 5' or 152cm) so please keep that in mind!

Obv L is Small, R is Medium.


----------



## katherinedvm

A friend just sent this to me, thought I should share it here:


----------



## jp23

skimilk said:


> Btw since there are lots of discussions re: Small vs Medium...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison pic I made to send to friends in case it can be help to anyone. I am very short (a little over 5' or 152cm) so please keep that in mind!
> 
> 
> 
> Obv L is Small, R is Medium.




Loooooooooove! Also your outfit is great!


----------



## jp23

katherinedvm said:


> A friend just sent this to me, thought I should share it here:
> View attachment 3169313




This is such a lovely color


----------



## Bagproud

skimilk said:


> Introducing my Antigona
> 
> She is size Small, and I love her so much already! Initially I was convinced that I wanted a Medium- after buying 3 small/mini bags in a row this summer/fall I wanted a BIG bag!
> 
> But after purchasing Medium from Saks I realized it was simply too big (when I pulled it out my bf responded "What are you going to carry in it? A bowling ball?"  seriously though I always follow his advice in terms of fashion, he's usually spot on) especially for my height and asked for Small to be ordered...
> 
> However when I went to Saks to exchange it, the SA was such a ***** that I actually decided to return it and buy the exact same bag from a much more pleasant and professional SA at Givenchy boutique on Madison Ave on the same day- she was such a doll, even though I had never bought from her or Givenchy period she held the boutique available 15-20 min+ after closing! So if anyone needs a good SA at Madison Ave boutique... I need more buys from her to know for sure, but I have a feeling...
> 
> As for the Saks SA, I will be writing up a complaint to Givenchy and her manager. I cannot forgive anyone who messes with my happy-bag-buying mood! (And she actually had the nerve to ARGUE back with me instead of apologizing when I went back to return... ghastly.)



What a stunning Ant. I am hoping to get this studded one in medium.


----------



## Bagproud

skimilk said:


> Btw since there are lots of discussions re: Small vs Medium...
> 
> Here is a comparison pic I made to send to friends in case it can be help to anyone. I am very short (a little over 5' or 152cm) so please keep that in mind!
> 
> Obv L is Small, R is Medium.



You chose the perfect size and it looks great with that jacket and scarf.


----------



## skimilk

jp23 said:


> Loooooooooove! Also your outfit is great!



Thank you!!! 



Bagproud said:


> You chose the perfect size and it looks great with that jacket and scarf.



Thanks so much!!! Oh my it was so hard to return the studded Ant Medium- had I been just a bit taller, I know I could have made it look right! I am sure you will look amazing with it


----------



## skimilk

katherinedvm said:


> A friend just sent this to me, thought I should share it here:
> View attachment 3169313



Love the color!!! I am thinking of a smaller Ant in a brighter color... hmm... 

Attaching a picture of another Antigona in Small that I was very tempted to buy. It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

skimilk said:


> Love the color!!! I am thinking of a smaller Ant in a brighter color... hmm...
> 
> Attaching a picture of another Antigona in Small that I was very tempted to buy. It's absolutely beautiful!


I so love this bag and it looks amazing on you!


----------



## casseyelsie

skimilk said:


> Love the color!!! I am thinking of a smaller Ant in a brighter color... hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Attaching a picture of another Antigona in Small that I was very tempted to buy. It's absolutely beautiful!




Omg!  That piece is so special!! [emoji7]


----------



## Bagproud

skimilk said:


> Love the color!!! I am thinking of a smaller Ant in a brighter color... hmm...
> 
> Attaching a picture of another Antigona in Small that I was very tempted to buy. It's absolutely beautiful!



That's Gorgeous too! Your studded one is probably more wearable .


----------



## gucci*lover

Bagproud said:


> Gorgeous choice and what a place to purchase! Did you notice the price of the medium black Ant in the grained goat?


No I didn't, I'm sorry! I want to say it was around the same price....the little prices were kinda mixed up on the shelf


----------



## purseonal obsession

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you! I love her to bits &#128518;


----------



## purseonal obsession

Meeri said:


> Wow! Things really happen fast with Luisaviaroma. I ordered my bag yesterday 12 PM and it arrived today 7 PM! Not bad for a trip from Italy to Finland. Here are some pictures of my new baby  I reeeally love it and it fits all my essentials: Minna Parikka Bugs large wallet, Ray Ban Clubmaster sunglasses in their case, keys (I need a nice keyholder!) and a calendar (it's actually 2016 but it is so pretty I can't wait to get to use it). It could also fit my small makeup/misc bag or a small umbrella especially if I took my calendar and/or sunglasses out. And my iPhone 5s fits perfectly to one of the two small open pockets inside, even though I've read someone say you could not fit a phone in those.
> 
> This is the most expensive bag I've ever had and I can't wait to get to really use it



Ooohhh! Bag twins! They should call this the not-so-mini antigona cause it fits a lot. Lol. Congrats! &#9786;


----------



## Dany_37

This little beauty is on her way to me.  Pre-loved and in like new condition! This is an old stock photo...will upload pics once she arrives.


----------



## Bagproud

Dany_37 said:


> This little beauty is on her way to me.  Pre-loved and in like new condition! This is an old stock photo...will upload pics once she arrives.



I love that Tri colour Antigona. I nearly bought it when it came out. Enjoy her when she arrives.


----------



## jp23

Dany_37 said:


> This little beauty is on her way to me.  Pre-loved and in like new condition! This is an old stock photo...will upload pics once she arrives.




Ooooo excited to see!


----------



## Dany_37

Bagproud said:


> I love that Tri colour Antigona. I nearly bought it when it came out. Enjoy her when she arrives.



Thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

jp23 said:


> Ooooo excited to see!



I can't wait either.  I'll be looking out the window for the postman tomorrow like a kid waiting on Christmas!


----------



## Tiare

Congrats on the bag, looks awesome! Appreciate the size comparison photos for us shorties as well 

Also, good for you doing the return/sending in a complaint about the bad SA. I don't think I've ever had a decent experience at that Saks, which is probably why I've shopped there all of 5 times over the years. I did the exact same thing with a Balenciaga purchase at Barneys about 4 years ago. The dude who helped me was a wretched combination of indifferent drone and jerk. so, I stopped the sale, and bought my bag at the old Bal location in Chelsea - where I had not one, but TWO great SAs help me.



skimilk said:


> Introducing my Antigona
> 
> She is size Small, and I love her so much already! Initially I was convinced that I wanted a Medium- after buying 3 small/mini bags in a row this summer/fall I wanted a BIG bag!
> 
> But after purchasing Medium from Saks I realized it was simply too big (when I pulled it out my bf responded "What are you going to carry in it? A bowling ball?"  seriously though I always follow his advice in terms of fashion, he's usually spot on) especially for my height and asked for Small to be ordered...
> 
> However when I went to Saks to exchange it, the SA was such a ***** that I actually decided to return it and buy the exact same bag from a much more pleasant and professional SA at Givenchy boutique on Madison Ave on the same day- she was such a doll, even though I had never bought from her or Givenchy period she held the boutique available 15-20 min+ after closing! So if anyone needs a good SA at Madison Ave boutique... I need more buys from her to know for sure, but I have a feeling...
> 
> As for the Saks SA, I will be writing up a complaint to Givenchy and her manager. I cannot forgive anyone who messes with my happy-bag-buying mood! (And she actually had the nerve to ARGUE back with me instead of apologizing when I went back to return... ghastly.)


----------



## skimilk

Tiare said:


> Congrats on the bag, looks awesome! Appreciate the size comparison photos for us shorties as well
> 
> Also, good for you doing the return/sending in a complaint about the bad SA. I don't think I've ever had a decent experience at that Saks, which is probably why I've shopped there all of 5 times over the years. I did the exact same thing with a Balenciaga purchase at Barneys about 4 years ago. The dude who helped me was a wretched combination of indifferent drone and jerk. so, I stopped the sale, and bought my bag at the old Bal location in Chelsea - where I had not one, but TWO great SAs help me.



Thank you! I am so sorry that you had a bad experience with a Bal SA at Barney's! Buying purses should only be a happy experience, you know? Doesn't matter you buy 20 purses a year, or just one purse- it's a special moment to be cherished and we shouldn't reward anyone who ruins that with more sales and commission!!

She def turned me off about Saks, but I have met very sweet SAs too so I won't judge the dept store as a whole just yet... plus each brand just rents a space in the store anyway...


----------



## skimilk

Dany_37 said:


> This little beauty is on her way to me.  Pre-loved and in like new condition! This is an old stock photo...will upload pics once she arrives.



She is beautiful! 
Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## nadiap

Here are my personal observations regarding the small/medium Antigona in black (now that I've had a chance to inspect a few)... 

After checking out various combinations in person (small/smooth with gold hardware/short strap, small/smooth with silver hardware/long strap, both small and medium in goat skin/silver hardware) - my personal pick was small/smooth with gold hardware and a short strap.  I'm 5'7 for reference and "average" size.  I had no problems with a short shoulder strap - I was able to walk around for 2 hours having the bag on my shoulder over a jacket.  You just have to push it back a bit.  

First of all, I definitely think that smooth leather is more durable.  I've looked at 3 black goat skin Antigonas and they all had slight scuff marks on the leather! (and they were all brand new).  One at the store, one purchased recently by a friend and one which I ordered and returned.  The goat skin leather is beautiful but it definitely "absorbs" everything.  For instance, while trying it on - the bag brushed against the zipper of my jacket (which is a bit sharp) and I could see a faint mark on the leather.. also, if you have long fingernails - the bag is easy to scratch.  That was my experience with this type of leather.  

Also, I think that if you are looking for a bag which looks a bit more elegant and expensive - smooth leather/pale gold combo is best.  I personally did not love the look of smooth leather/silver hardware... to me it looks a bit cheap? Hard to explain, I guess it's my personal taste.  As others have mentioned - short shoulder strap makes the bag look a bit more polished when carried in the hand.  

I do like the look of goat skin and silver hardware - it looks luxurious and a bit more "casual".. I think this combo looks awesome especially in size medium as a work bag for someone who is looking for an alternative to a briefcase type of bag... but then there is an issue of durability of goat skin.  

I hope this little review helps whoever is trying to decide which one to pick without being able to see them in person.  There are lots of photos of small smooth antigona with gold hardware so I'm not going to post mine.  Good luck with your decision!  It truly is a very pretty bag.


----------



## Dany_37

I did a semi reveal but couldn't resist sharing here!  My little pre loved beauty arrived today.


----------



## katherinedvm

nadiap said:


> Here are my personal observations regarding the small/medium Antigona in black (now that I've had a chance to inspect a few)...
> 
> After checking out various combinations in person (small/smooth with gold hardware/short strap, small/smooth with silver hardware/long strap, both small and medium in goat skin/silver hardware) - my personal pick was small/smooth with gold hardware and a short strap.  I'm 5'7 for reference and "average" size.  I had no problems with a short shoulder strap - I was able to walk around for 2 hours having the bag on my shoulder over a jacket.  You just have to push it back a bit.
> 
> First of all, I definitely think that smooth leather is more durable.  I've looked at 3 black goat skin Antigonas and they all had slight scuff marks on the leather! (and they were all brand new).  One at the store, one purchased recently by a friend and one which I ordered and returned.  The goat skin leather is beautiful but it definitely "absorbs" everything.  For instance, while trying it on - the bag brushed against the zipper of my jacket (which is a bit sharp) and I could see a faint mark on the leather.. also, if you have long fingernails - the bag is easy to scratch.  That was my experience with this type of leather.
> 
> Also, I think that if you are looking for a bag which looks a bit more elegant and expensive - smooth leather/pale gold combo is best.  I personally did not love the look of smooth leather/silver hardware... to me it looks a bit cheap? Hard to explain, I guess it's my personal taste.  As others have mentioned - short shoulder strap makes the bag look a bit more polished when carried in the hand.
> 
> I do like the look of goat skin and silver hardware - it looks luxurious and a bit more "casual".. I think this combo looks awesome especially in size medium as a work bag for someone who is looking for an alternative to a briefcase type of bag... but then there is an issue of durability of goat skin.
> 
> I hope this little review helps whoever is trying to decide which one to pick without being able to see them in person.  There are lots of photos of small smooth antigona with gold hardware so I'm not going to post mine.  Good luck with your decision!  It truly is a very pretty bag.




Wonderful analysis! Smooth with pale good would be my choice too...not sure about the strap or size yet...


----------



## nadiap

By the way, I didn't mean that smooth leather/silver hardware looks "cheap" - sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone. It's still a marvellous bag.. I just prefer pale gold myself.


----------



## Bagproud

Dany_37 said:


> I did a semi reveal but couldn't resist sharing here!  My little pre loved beauty arrived today.



Just as stunning as I remember from a version in store and she looks in great condition.


----------



## Dany_37

Bagproud said:


> Just as stunning as I remember from a version in store and she looks in great condition.



Thank You!


----------



## jp23

Dany_37 said:


> I did a semi reveal but couldn't resist sharing here!  My little pre loved beauty arrived today.




Congrats! Love to see some in action shots lol!


----------



## Dany_37

jp23 said:


> Congrats! Love to see some in action shots lol!



Coming soon!  Haven't carried her yet...waiting for Givenchy boots to arrive


----------



## pinksky777

&#129412;


----------



## cdtracing

I must say, ladies, that your bags are absolutely wonderful & are seriously causing me to get the itch.  I have to say that the Antigona is now on the top of my "to buy" list.  Every time I'm in Saks, I have to stop & peruse the Givenchy!  LOL


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Dany_37 said:


> I did a semi reveal but couldn't resist sharing here!  My little pre loved beauty arrived today.


Simply beautiful!


----------



## jp23

pinksky777 said:


> &#129412;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184887




Such a sweet bag!


----------



## Tiare

Well, it's an Antigona tote! I had wanted this for ages, kept waiting, and finally tracked down about the last one on earth from Forward.


----------



## Dany_37

Tiare said:


> Well, it's an Antigona tote! I had wanted this for ages, kept waiting, and finally tracked down about the last one on earth from Foward.



What a beauty!


----------



## randr21

Tiare said:


> Well, it's an Antigona tote! I had wanted this for ages, kept waiting, and finally tracked down about the last one on earth from Forward.



One of my favorite Givenchy prints


----------



## Bagproud

Tiare said:


> Well, it's an Antigona tote! I had wanted this for ages, kept waiting, and finally tracked down about the last one on earth from Forward.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## leechiyong

Tiare said:


> Well, it's an Antigona tote! I had wanted this for ages, kept waiting, and finally tracked down about the last one on earth from Forward.


Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## Chipsahoi

Hey guys,

Does anyone know if Selfridges is authentic? They currently have the small black Antigonas for about $1745??


----------



## Rina337

Chipsahoi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Selfridges is authentic? They currently have the small black Antigonas for about $1745??




Selfridges of London is a legitimate store.


----------



## Tiare

Thanks!! I am so excited to get it  When I turned around one day and none of the usual suspects (Barneys, BG, etc,) had the print anymore, I figured I'd waited too long and missed out.



Dany_37 said:


> What a beauty!





randr21 said:


> One of my favorite Givenchy prints





Bagproud said:


> Beautiful bag!





leechiyong said:


> Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## linda2705

I got my small antigona a few months ago from farfetch, I've used it a few times and I love it! However I just noticed something, I didn't notice it when I received it. The risen triangle bit does not look aligned straight. Is this something I should be concerned about? I have attached a photo below. Thank you =)


----------



## antschulina

Dear tPFs, I am having an important question about the Antigona: what is its biggest size? I tried them on in NY Bergdorf Goodman's, and the SA first said there was only one size. Then I saw a smaller size and she said that she could not really tell you there are more sizes of the Antigona. I really liked the bag, but cannot recall if it was medium or large. On net-a-porter I found that they had the mini-small-medium, and that medium was the biggest version. And on another website I found that they make the bag in large. So much confusion! Thank you for your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

antschulina said:


> Dear tPFs, I am having an important question about the Antigona: what is its biggest size? I tried them on in NY Bergdorf Goodman's, and the SA first said there was only one size. Then I saw a smaller size and she said that she could not really tell you there are more sizes of the Antigona. I really liked the bag, but cannot recall if it was medium or large. On net-a-porter I found that they had the mini-small-medium, and that medium was the biggest version. And on another website I found that they make the bag in large. So much confusion! Thank you for your help!




Currently there are three sizes: medium, small, and mini.  There used to be a large but I don't believe Givenchy has released those recently.  The medium is the one you see on most celebs, however the small and mini are huge faves cuz they can still hold alot of stuff without the bulk of the medium.  Retailers can often get the sizing wrong.  I have seen this happen so many times.  It really is up to you to review the dimensions of the bag and to examine the photos.  The different sizes do look different and have different details.  You can always try posting the link of a bag you see but are unsure of the sizing and I am sure some TPFr can help.


----------



## antschulina

hrhsunshine said:


> Currently there are three sizes: medium, small, and mini.  There used to be a large but I don't believe Givenchy has released those recently.  The medium is the one you see on most celebs, however the small and mini are huge faves cuz they can still hold alot of stuff without the bulk of the medium.  Retailers can often get the sizing wrong.  I have seen this happen so many times.  It really is up to you to review the dimensions of the bag and to examine the photos.  The different sizes do look different and have different details.  You can always try posting the link of a bag you see but are unsure of the sizing and I am sure some TPFr can help.




Thank you so much for your answer! I understand better now. The one I liked was the medium and it really sang to me!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Tiare said:


> Well, it's an Antigona tote! I had wanted this for ages, kept waiting, and finally tracked down about the last one on earth from Forward.


Pretty!


----------



## ElisabettaC

Hi everyone,

I'm brand new to this website and I figured this would be the best place to make this request.

I'm planning on buying an Antigona but I'm torn between the medium and the small. My current everyday bag is a speedy 30. I've heard many people say that the small is more similar in size to the 30 than the medium is. 

Can anyone here please possibly post comparison pictures of the speedy 30 to the small antigona?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## jfoster

ElisabettaC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm brand new to this website and I figured this would be the best place to make this request.
> 
> I'm planning on buying an Antigona but I'm torn between the medium and the small. My current everyday bag is a speedy 30. I've heard many people say that the small is more similar in size to the 30 than the medium is.
> 
> Can anyone here please possibly post comparison pictures of the speedy 30 to the small antigona?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Hey! I have found that the small is perfect for every day use. It is very comparable in size to a speedy 30, and is soo sturdy. If you need to use it for work things, ex laptop/ipad/binder or something I would recommend the medium, but if you're just looking for a great day bag that can be carried to night too for dinners and stuff, the small is so perfect. I have the shiny leather in black with ghw and it is much more durable than my goatskin leather, and I think looks even dressier. Normally I hate a shiny leather but I don't have to baby it at all. I'm 5 foot 10, size 6/8 and this is what it looks like on me... (i'm probably closer to 6 ft 1 here as I'm wearing heels!) so it's a lot bigger than you would think.


----------



## ElisabettaC

jfoster said:


> Hey! I have found that the small is perfect for every day use. It is very comparable in size to a speedy 30, and is soo sturdy. If you need to use it for work things, ex laptop/ipad/binder or something I would recommend the medium, but if you're just looking for a great day bag that can be carried to night too for dinners and stuff, the small is so perfect. I have the shiny leather in black with ghw and it is much more durable than my goatskin leather, and I think looks even dressier. Normally I hate a shiny leather but I don't have to baby it at all. I'm 5 foot 10, size 6/8 and this is what it looks like on me... (i'm probably closer to 6 ft 1 here as I'm wearing heels!) so it's a lot bigger than you would think.


Thanks so much for replying to me!  Your bag is gorgeous and it looks great on you!


----------



## pinksky777

&#9760;[emoji378]


----------



## yellow_tulip

My one and only givenchy...


----------



## nadiap

My younger sister loved my Antigona so much - I had to lend it to her for the weekend


----------



## Kdiane

I just want the small and smooth black and gold !! Anyone else dying for that combination to come back?! If ever?


----------



## nadiap

Diane, I got mine recently on neimanmarcus.com.  It looks like they still have a couple in stock left (black smooth/gold hardware) plus they offer free global shipping (not sure about duties/customs fees though since I believe you are in NZ)? Also, today is the last day of the gift card promo.  Here are the details.  You might want to contact their Live Chat feature to inquire asap.  Good luck!  








Kdiane said:


> I just want the small and smooth black and gold !! Anyone else dying for that combination to come back?! If ever?


----------



## nadiap

Sorry, I see now that you are in Australia.  I was looking at something else when I mentioned NZ.  




Kdiane said:


> I just want the small and smooth black and gold !! Anyone else dying for that combination to come back?! If ever?


----------



## Kdiane

nadiap said:


> Diane, I got mine recently on neimanmarcus.com.  It looks like they still have a couple in stock left (black smooth/gold hardware) plus they offer free global shipping (not sure about duties/customs fees though since I believe you are in NZ)? Also, today is the last day of the gift card promo.  Here are the details.  You might want to contact their Live Chat feature to inquire asap.  Good luck!



Hi Nadia! Thank you so much. Just had a look and they only have the silver hardware in small and smooth available


----------



## Bagproud

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3189459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9760;[emoji378]



What a stunner!


----------



## Wudge

yellow_tulip said:


> My one and only givenchy...



Beautiful photo, beautiful bag!


----------



## cwxx

medium black goat Ant - only one on sale $1800 plus free shipping ship89

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/quickview.jsp?rp=true&productId=1000113096&colorId=NS1003537&pos=2%3A6


----------



## yellow_tulip

Wudge said:


> Beautiful photo, beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

I just love her!


----------



## Calibb883

Finally got my hands on a small Antigona! I luv her &#128539;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Calibb883 said:


> Finally got my hands on a small Antigona! I luv her &#128539;



Love it!!!


----------



## Calibb883

hrhsunshine said:


> Love it!!!


Thank you, I'm so excited to use her &#128522;


----------



## cwxx

Anyone looking for an Ant should check out Farfetch sale preview (plus extra 10% off for first purchase) - some nicely priced options! Too many to list, but I am especially tempted by this red shiny small Ant (must hold out for grey shiny!):

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...1086648.aspx?storeid=9597&ffref=lp_pic_365_7_

also this studded black small:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...1086580.aspx?storeid=9140&ffref=lp_pic_343_2_


----------



## Schyly

My first Givenchy beauty xx! Medium Antigona in Black Goat Skin Leather


----------



## neonjetplane

Hey ladies, I recently bought a pre loved givenchy antigona mini, the strap had a stiching in the middle. Is this normal? Or a replica? It's from the 2014 model so the strap can't be removed


----------



## Mk32492

neonjetplane said:


> Hey ladies, I recently bought a pre loved givenchy antigona mini, the strap had a stiching in the middle. Is this normal? Or a replica? It's from the 2014 model so the strap can't be removed




I have the new Mini Antigona where the straps are removable, but this stitching in the middle doesn't seem right to me.. I feel like it should be all one piece. Do you have more photos of your bag?


----------



## neonjetplane

Hey thank you so much for your reply


----------



## neonjetplane

Mk32492 said:


> I have the new Mini Antigona where the straps are removable, but this stitching in the middle doesn't seem right to me.. I feel like it should be all one piece. Do you have more photos of your bag?



Hey here are some photos I'm quite new so I've not fully got the hang of it yet


----------



## neonjetplane

More:


----------



## Bagproud

Schyly said:


> My first Givenchy beauty xx! Medium Antigona in Black Goat Skin Leather



Gorgeous! I never get bored with seeing this one as it just looks so edgy.


----------



## Schyly

Bagproud said:


> Gorgeous! I never get bored with seeing this one as it just looks so edgy.


Haha i feel the same way! I went through a lot of these forums regarding to this bag and I just  had to go get one! Got super envious with those who had it  .


----------



## hiddencharms

Calibb883 said:


> Finally got my hands on a small Antigona! I luv her &#128539;



very chic!


----------



## cwxx

Schyly said:


> My first Givenchy beauty xx! Medium Antigona in Black Goat Skin Leather



 I love Givenchy's Ant - congrats on a timeless choice!

I'm on a solid bag ban for the rest of the year - so hard to stay the course esp when I see bags like this one (the mirrored hardware!!):

res.cloudinary.com/ssenseweb/image/upload/b_white/v392/51278F000029_3.jpg


----------



## Schyly

cwxx said:


> I love Givenchy's Ant - congrats on a timeless choice!
> 
> I'm on a solid bag ban for the rest of the year - so hard to stay the course esp when I see bags like this one (the mirrored hardware!!):
> 
> res.cloudinary.com/ssenseweb/image/upload/b_white/v392/51278F000029_3.jpg


Thank you so much!!

I'm on a good solid bag ban too for awhile..=[ 

That one is gorgeous! How can you say no to that


----------



## Stacy31

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2848566


 


Hello! I just saw this post and I love everything!! Would you mind sharing where you purchased your scarf? TIA


----------



## in_mybag

Just got this from Barney's - Small Antigona in Pearl Grey (goat)


----------



## Wudge

citygirlCK said:


> Just got this from Barney's - Small Antigona in Pearl Grey (goat)



Love this colour! Congratulations!


----------



## BlueCherry

citygirlCK said:


> Just got this from Barney's - Small Antigona in Pearl Grey (goat)




Bag twins [emoji3]. I just got this too in the sale for just over GBP900.


----------



## in_mybag

Where?!


----------



## Alice1979

citygirlCK said:


> Just got this from Barney's - Small Antigona in Pearl Grey (goat)



This is beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## BlueCherry

citygirlCK said:


> Where?!




Brown Thomas in Dublin. But there's a problem...  [emoji23]

I ordered this




But received this....


----------



## katg519

Here's my new addition to the purse family, a small oxblood antigona of


----------



## randr21

katg519 said:


> Here's my new addition to the purse family, a small oxblood antigona of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203895



Love oxblood, it looks so good in all the bag styles.  Have you noticed yours changes tone depending on lighting?


----------



## stylevialauren

I bought myself a pop of red for Christmas!!! My small smooth calf Antigona......


----------



## mmrenolayan

My new Antigona that I got from matchesfashion!


----------



## mmrenolayan

randr21 said:


> Love oxblood, it looks so good in all the bag styles.  Have you noticed yours changes tone depending on lighting?




Hi randr21! Yes there's definitely changes in tone! In some lighting it looks more of a brick red, then in some it looks like it has a purple hue. Love both and I am so glad I picked this color instead of the classic black!


----------



## mmrenolayan

katg519 said:


> Here's my new addition to the purse family, a small oxblood antigona of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203895




Hi bag twinsie!! [emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## ayogg

mini ant just arrived today,got it on black friday, 40% off, so yeah it's a good deal , here she is...


----------



## Wudge

stylevialauren said:


> I bought myself a pop of red for Christmas!!! My small smooth calf Antigona......





mmrenolayan said:


> View attachment 3204721
> 
> 
> My new Antigona that I got from matchesfashion!





ayogg said:


> mini ant just arrived today,got it on black friday, 40% off, so yeah it's a good deal , here she is...



Love, love, love all of these. The Antigona is such a versatile bag!


----------



## crystaljewel10

ayogg said:


> mini ant just arrived today,got it on black friday, 40% off, so yeah it's a good deal , here she is...


Where did you score it from? Gorgeous color!


----------



## crystaljewel10

mmrenolayan said:


> View attachment 3204721
> 
> 
> My new Antigona that I got from matchesfashion!


Ahhh! So beautiful! Is that the oxblood?


----------



## ayogg

crystaljewel10 said:


> Where did you score it from? Gorgeous color!



from Lane Crawford , paid for 640 and that's including tax + duties


----------



## crystaljewel10

ayogg said:


> from Lane Crawford , paid for 640 and that's including tax + duties


That's an insane deal! so lucky! Enjoy


----------



## Pretty Bags

My first Givenchy Black Mini Antigona in Calfskin. Love it...


----------



## blurtofeuphoria

So I finally took the plunge and bought the Antigona bag! (Why didn't I buy this bag earlier!? It's simply gorgeous and so perfect!!) bought it off Farfetch and wow! I'm glad I did because it's wayyyyy more affordable than buying from retail. Wanted to buy it from antonioli but it was sold out  so here it is - my Medium Antigona in Black Goat Skin Leather! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Teehee! 

Did I also mention? Farfetch gave me 2 books and 2 gift wraps! Woohoo!


----------



## Schyly

blurtofeuphoria said:


> So I finally took the plunge and bought the Antigona bag! (Why didn't I buy this bag earlier!? It's simply gorgeous and so perfect!!) bought it off Farfetch and wow! I'm glad I did because it's wayyyyy more affordable than buying from retail. Wanted to buy it from antonioli but it was sold out  so here it is - my Medium Antigona in Black Goat Skin Leather! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Teehee!
> 
> Did I also mention? Farfetch gave me 2 books and 2 gift wraps! Woohoo!


I agree that Farfetch has such better prices compared to retail! Saved a good $600 getting it off that site ( bought my antigona from there as well). And i agree that it's such a lovely bag! My favourite right now Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## exchangecoupons

Anyone know what season the purple colour is from? will post some pics later today!


----------



## IrisV

This thread is making me drool all over my laptop!


----------



## mmrenolayan

Yes it is!


----------



## missyjcat

Does anyone have the Antigona small with the longer strap? How are you liking it?

I'm waiting on mine, arriving in a week or so!


----------



## MsVincit

Hey all! I just got my beautiful Anty  Does it come with an authenticity card or something?
All I can find is the care booklet and leather square inside!


----------



## Wudge

MsVincit said:


> Hey all! I just got my beautiful Anty  Does it come with an authenticity card or something?
> All I can find is the care booklet and leather square inside!



That's quite normal for Gbags.


----------



## MsVincit

Thank you  when it's daytime I'll post some pics of my lovely Anty!


----------



## eiiv

This blue is beautifully rich. Congrats on scoring this bag. 



ayogg said:


> mini ant just arrived today,got it on black friday, 40% off, so yeah it's a good deal , here she is...


----------



## MsVincit

This is my new, beautiful Anty  Medium black calfskin, I couldn't help myself! It also matched my Bvlgari sunnies perfectly...

Say hello to my first premier bag!


----------



## in_mybag

missyjcat said:


> Does anyone have the Antigona small with the longer strap? How are you liking it?
> 
> I'm waiting on mine, arriving in a week or so!



I have the small Antigona with long strap -- I love it! The reason why I didn't buy this bag before was because I didn't like the short strap, so now it's perfect


----------



## jp23

MsVincit said:


> This is my new, beautiful Anty  Medium black calfskin, I couldn't help myself! It also matched my Bvlgari sunnies perfectly...
> 
> 
> 
> Say hello to my first premier bag!




 Congrats! She's a great first!


----------



## MsVincit

Thank you! Everyone calls their bag a 'she' so this time the Anty will be a 'he', haha.
He will be Andy the Ant...and I have a horrible sense of humour.


----------



## Vintagecloset

My first Givenchy and it's a antigona!!![emoji173]&#65039; it!!!


----------



## FayleneZ

Vintagecloset said:


> My first Givenchy and it's a antigona!!![emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217796


Wow so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## QashiQa

nadiap said:


> My younger sister loved my Antigona so much - I had to lend it to her for the weekend


Love it! Is yours the Small or Medium?


----------



## k5ml3k

Vintagecloset said:


> My first Givenchy and it's a antigona!!![emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217796




Wow, that is beautiful!!


----------



## Bagproud

Vintagecloset said:


> My first Givenchy and it's a antigona!!![emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217796



How lovely.


----------



## slxli

Does Givenchy always change the way the serial codes look? I've just been comparing them and some of them look different from others! Anyone know?


----------



## ang3lina33

Ladies, does the medium come in a short strap and long strap or just one size? Can it be worn cross body? Thank you


----------



## Schyly

ang3lina33 said:


> Ladies, does the medium come in a short strap and long strap or just one size? Can it be worn cross body? Thank you


It comes in one size and no it can't be worn as a cross body


----------



## Wudge

MsVincit said:


> This is my new, beautiful Anty  Medium black calfskin, I couldn't help myself! It also matched my Bvlgari sunnies perfectly...
> 
> Say hello to my first premier bag!



Congratulations! We're bag twins!



Vintagecloset said:


> My first Givenchy and it's a antigona!!![emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217796



WOW!!! Your Ant is amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## pinksky777

Perfection. &#129412;[emoji294]&#65039;&#9760;


----------



## ang3lina33

Schyly said:


> It comes in one size and no it can't be worn as a cross body




Thank you. I ordered the medium shiny black and can't wait to receive her!!!


----------



## MsVincit

I'm a little small, but I think the Antigona fits well! It doesn't 'overshadow' me though?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Vintagecloset said:


> My first Givenchy and it's a antigona!!![emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217796




Is this a new season bag?


----------



## ceedoan

someone please buy this before i do!!! i absolutely CANNOT purchase another bag for 2015, but this is a mini grey ant and it's beautiful!!! and it's 20% off!!! 

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/grey-mini-antigona-bag/1228253


----------



## sana168

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3189459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9760;[emoji378]


hi pinksky777, love that studded antigona,  is it a small or a mini.   can you model it. how is the strap?  is it comparable to lv speedy 25? or smaller?
thanks


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I can't decide!!!!! I'm buying a mini and I can't decide if I want the black shiny leather or the sugar one. How beat up does the shiny leather get?!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Sweetyqbk said:


> I can't decide!!!!! I'm buying a mini and I can't decide if I want the black shiny leather or the sugar one. How beat up does the shiny leather get?!


I've got the small size in the black shiny (calfskin) leather and it has been my everyday bag for over a year so has been well used and it doesn't show any signs of wear. I'm careful with my bags but don't baby them, so it has been bashed about a little bit!


----------



## pinksky777

sana168 said:


> hi pinksky777, love that studded antigona,  is it a small or a mini.   can you model it. how is the strap?  is it comparable to lv speedy 25? or smaller?
> 
> thanks




It's a mini and yes I'll put up some pictures in a day or so, but the strap and a very long and comfortable. It fits a ton actually but not sure how f it's like a speedy 25, never owned one.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sazzy3103 said:


> I've got the small size in the black shiny (calfskin) leather and it has been my everyday bag for over a year so has been well used and it doesn't show any signs of wear. I'm careful with my bags but don't baby them, so it has been bashed about a little bit!




Thanks so much. I keep looking at the two. Leaning toward the smooth leather (shiny). My husband is starting to laugh at me and how indecisive I am. I'm watching YouTube at this point to see lol


----------



## Sazzy3103

Sweetyqbk said:


> Thanks so much. I keep looking at the two. Leaning toward the smooth leather (shiny). My husband is starting to laugh at me and how indecisive I am. I'm watching YouTube at this point to see lol


Ha I did exactly the same thing, don't worry! When you're spending a lot of money on something, you need to make sure it's right for you. Good luck choosing, you can't go wrong with either really.


----------



## hanajumy

omg!! Love love your bags!!


----------



## melanielaw

pinksky777 said:


> Perfection. &#129412;[emoji294]&#65039;&#9760;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220020
> View attachment 3220021


Hi - I am wondering how do you care for the nude studded mini antigona? Is it necessary to waterproof the bag? Thanks!


----------



## monella

linda2705 said:


> I got my small antigona a few months ago from farfetch, I've used it a few times and I love it! However I just noticed something, I didn't notice it when I received it. The risen triangle bit does not look aligned straight. Is this something I should be concerned about? I have attached a photo below. Thank you =)
> 
> View attachment 3187929


I would take it into a Givenchy boutique if possible to have it authenticated... I order from Farfetch a lot and have never had any problems... but you do have to be careful with some of the European boutiques. Europe is notorious for selling knockoffs at almost every street corner. Would not be surprised of someone working at the boutique decided to be shady... Do you have all the authenticity cards?


----------



## pinksky777

melanielaw said:


> Hi - I am wondering how do you care for the nude studded mini antigona? Is it necessary to waterproof the bag? Thanks!




Well I use a weather repellent defense spray from Danier about once a week, what with all the snow/rain we get here in Montreal. I live in Canada so it's easy to get at any Danier boutique, but I'm sure you can purchase online as well.


----------



## melanielaw

pinksky777 said:


> Well I use a weather repellent defense spray from Danier about once a week, what with all the snow/rain we get here in Montreal. I live in Canada so it's easy to get at any Danier boutique, but I'm sure you can purchase online as well.


Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## ccfun

Decisions help:

Would you keep an Ostrich mini Ant at over 3K or would you rather spend the money elsewhere (such as an Hermes garden party)?


----------



## missmoimoi

Picked up this cutie pie today!  419 CAD I totally adore this shade of blue. I don't know its actual designer name though


----------



## cwxx

missmoimoi said:


> Picked up this cutie pie today!  419 CAD I totally adore this shade of blue. I don't know its actual designer name though
> View attachment 3232638
> 
> View attachment 3232639



Congrats - love the color and the price! I've seen it titled cosmetic case, wristlet, beauty clutch, makeup bag - there seems to be no consensus   How roomy are you finding it?


----------



## missmoimoi

Official name on the card is "Beauty" so then I googled Antigona Beauty [emoji7] I always referred to this as a wristlet but I see other names for it too: pouch, clutch...I like that it's so round which is helpful when it comes to keys!  I hope my iPhone 6 Plus fits tho &#129300;


----------



## jana007

gucci*lover said:


> Here's my reveal! Just purchased this morning at Galeries Layfayette. Medium Sand - I love it!
> 
> It was 1650 euros and it looks like I get about 180 euros back at the airport.



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## irdinahashim

Hey guys! I'm new here. I was thinking of getting the Givenchy Antigona; do any of you know if they still make the black, smooth leather (calfskin), medium Antigona in pale gold hardware? Or is it only available in silver hardware now?

Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## jp23

missmoimoi said:


> Picked up this cutie pie today!  419 CAD I totally adore this shade of blue. I don't know its actual designer name though
> View attachment 3232638
> 
> View attachment 3232639




How do you wear this? Do you just wear it as a clutch? I'm kinda wanting one but not sure how to style it



Also it's lovely btw!!


----------



## missmoimoi

jp23 said:


> How do you wear this? Do you just wear it as a clutch? I'm kinda wanting one but not sure how to style it
> 
> 
> 
> Also it's lovely btw!!




Thanks [emoji4]

Yea, my initial thought is to use it like a clutch/wristlet. I've seen several mod shots online. 

But I think I can use it as a beauty cosmetics case when I carry a large handbag or tote, kwim?


----------



## jp23

missmoimoi said:


> Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> Yea, my initial thought is to use it like a clutch/wristlet. I've seen several mod shots online.
> 
> But I think I can use it as a beauty cosmetics case when I carry a large handbag or tote, kwim?




Def! I like it like this a lot 



I wonder how the sizes differs from the mini? 
Either way I hope to see some photos [emoji177]


----------



## ang3lina33

irdinahashim said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here. I was thinking of getting the Givenchy Antigona; do any of you know if they still make the black, smooth leather (calfskin), medium Antigona in pale gold hardware? Or is it only available in silver hardware now?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thank you!



I know you've been looking for one.. the stores don't currently have it for sale in the gold hardware. I also was looking for the same one and bought mine off this seller on eBay.. they're in Canada and Im in California.. took maybe 3 days to receive it.

Mine was completely flawless and 100% authentic..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...100641?hash=item41a2bbf2e1:g:bikAAOSwp5JWZven

worth a shot and at a great price


----------



## irdinahashim

ang3lina33 said:


> I know you've been looking for one.. the stores don't currently have it for sale in the gold hardware. I also was looking for the same one and bought mine off this seller on eBay.. they're in Canada and Im in California.. took maybe 3 days to receive it.
> 
> Mine was completely flawless and 100% authentic..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...100641?hash=item41a2bbf2e1:g:bikAAOSwp5JWZven
> 
> worth a shot and at a great price


Thank you so much! Can you post a picture of the bag?

EDIT: I googled ********* and stumbled upon this video; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPsuva0gAIg


----------



## ang3lina33

irdinahashim said:


> Thank you so much! Can you post a picture of the bag?
> 
> EDIT: I googled ********* and stumbled upon this video; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPsuva0gAIg




Here you go


----------



## missmoimoi

More pics of Antigona Beauty wristlet


----------



## Munchkin18

Hello everyone! This week, I bought my first Givenchy bag. And it was even on sale on mytheresa.com. I am super in love with it. The colour is electric blue!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Munchkin18 said:


> Hello everyone! This week, I bought my first Givenchy bag. And it was even on sale on mytheresa.com. I am super in love with it. The colour is electric blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235901



Love a bright happy blue! Your first Gbag is stunning and you will be surprised by how neutral the color is.  Works all year round too.


----------



## Munchkin18

hrhsunshine said:


> Love a bright happy blue! Your first Gbag is stunning and you will be surprised by how neutral the color is.  Works all year round too.



Thank you!!!  I am really happy with that shade of blue!!!


----------



## jp23

Munchkin18 said:


> Hello everyone! This week, I bought my first Givenchy bag. And it was even on sale on mytheresa.com. I am super in love with it. The colour is electric blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235901



Stunning blue!! Enjoy! [emoji170]


----------



## Munchkin18

jp23 said:


> Stunning blue!! Enjoy! [emoji170]



Thank you!!! &#128522;


----------



## Sazzy3103

Munchkin18 said:


> Hello everyone! This week, I bought my first Givenchy bag. And it was even on sale on mytheresa.com. I am super in love with it. The colour is electric blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235901


Beautiful bright colour  &#128153; I saw it in the Mytheresa sale and was sooo tempted but going to NYC soon so saving my pennies. Wish I'd gone for it now though.....


----------



## Fashionquest123

Hi all!

Was wondering what everyone thought of the smooth small ants in Aqua green/mint. I love it so much and after having sold my medium Antigona in goat skin in orange due to the size I'm looking for a pop of colour!

Does anyone think this size is likely to go on sale? I assume it will due to the seasonality of the colour..I know Harrods do 10% days so I will wait to purchase it until then but don't know if I can hold out until sales start since he January sales are just finishing up and the SS16 sales won't Start till early June

http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...cat1=bc-givenchy&cat2=bc-givenchy-accessories


----------



## Munchkin18

Sazzy3103 said:


> Beautiful bright colour  &#128153; I saw it in the Mytheresa sale and was sooo tempted but going to NYC soon so saving my pennies. Wish I'd gone for it now though.....



Thank you! I tried to resist as well, but couldn't!!!! &#128522;


----------



## QashiQa

Fashionquest123 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering what everyone thought of the smooth small ants in Aqua green/mint. I love it so much and after having sold my medium Antigona in goat skin in orange due to the size I'm looking for a pop of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think this size is likely to go on sale? I assume it will due to the seasonality of the colour..I know Harrods do 10% days so I will wait to purchase it until then but don't know if I can hold out until sales start since he January sales are just finishing up and the SS16 sales won't Start till early June
> 
> 
> 
> http://mobile.harrods.com/mt/www.ha...cat1=bc-givenchy&cat2=bc-givenchy-accessories




Hi FashionQuest. I saw this same bag in the mini in Selfridges and it's a beautiful colour! It's such a lovely pastel teal colour and I love that it's in the smooth leather. It's great for SpringSummer too...I had my mind all made up and then yesterday I saw the new beige buff Mini Antigona in goatskin and I'm now thrown! I have a medium goatskin in light beige (AW14 collection) and now can't decide between the two minis... Decisions decisions! Let me know what you decide!


----------



## jadorelessacs

missyjcat said:


> Does anyone have the Antigona small with the longer strap? How are you liking it?
> 
> I'm waiting on mine, arriving in a week or so!



Hi,
Here's my small black goatskin antigona with the longer strap


----------



## Sookie888

jadorelessacs said:


> Hi,
> Here's my small black goatskin antigona with the longer strap



Can't go wrong with black!


----------



## QashiQa

I've read every single page of this thread and it's been super helpful in helping me with my Antigona obsession. So thank you all...and a big hello [emoji4]

I was in Selfridges today and the SA was telling me how Givenchy are phasing out the smooth leather in the upcoming seasons and the Antigona will only be available in grain. Apparently from the release of the new colours the smooth leather has only come in Mint and Beige Buff and it doesn't look like it's coming in smooth in any of the next season collections or colours. (Note: he did say a wide range of colours are coming out in the grained leather). Does anyone know how far this is true? Do you think Givenchy will stop smooth leather and has/is anyone able to ask their Givenchy SA? x


----------



## hrhsunshine

QashiQa said:


> I've read every single page of this thread and it's been super helpful in helping me with my Antigona obsession. So thank you all...and a big hello [emoji4]
> 
> I was in Selfridges today and the SA was telling me how Givenchy are phasing out the smooth leather in the upcoming seasons and the Antigona will only be available in grain. Apparently from the release of the new colours the smooth leather has only come in Mint and Beige Buff and it doesn't look like it's coming in smooth in any of the next season collections or colours. (Note: he did say a wide range of colours are coming out in the grained leather). Does anyone know how far this is true? Do you think Givenchy will stop smooth leather and has/is anyone able to ask their Givenchy SA? x




Wow, this is big news. Thank you for posting.  I would suspect personnel at a Givenchy boutique may have more intel on this?


----------



## QashiQa

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow, this is big news. Thank you for posting.  I would suspect personnel at a Givenchy boutique may have more intel on this?



Thats what I thought too! It would be a pretty big move to phase out a leather that everyone loves so much. Almost feels like one needs to pick up all the various colours in smooth leather before they run out!:lolots:

Unfortunately there are no Givenchy boutiques in London or the UK so I'm not sure how to confirm how far true this is. Anyone near one that could check if this is true?


----------



## QashiQa

Maybe there won't be such a big collection of Antigona's in the future?

Just read this article on Purseblog - "GIVENCHY MOVES AWAY FROM THE ANTIGONA, TOWARD NEW DESIGNS FOR PRE-FALL 2016" 

http://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-pre-fall-2016-bags/


----------



## hrhsunshine

QashiQa said:


> Maybe there won't be such a big collection of Antigona's in the future?
> 
> Just read this article on Purseblog - "GIVENCHY MOVES AWAY FROM THE ANTIGONA, TOWARD NEW DESIGNS FOR PRE-FALL 2016"
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-pre-fall-2016-bags/



I already started a thread on that. Yes, they are clearly preparing themselves for change. Pretty stunned that they would discontinue the shiny leather. Would expect them to at least have it available in black.  I know one of the SAs at the Vegas boutique. Will try to get a hold of her and ask.


----------



## pinksky777

QashiQa said:


> I've read every single page of this thread and it's been super helpful in helping me with my Antigona obsession. So thank you all...and a big hello [emoji4]
> 
> I was in Selfridges today and the SA was telling me how Givenchy are phasing out the smooth leather in the upcoming seasons and the Antigona will only be available in grain. Apparently from the release of the new colours the smooth leather has only come in Mint and Beige Buff and it doesn't look like it's coming in smooth in any of the next season collections or colours. (Note: he did say a wide range of colours are coming out in the grained leather). Does anyone know how far this is true? Do you think Givenchy will stop smooth leather and has/is anyone able to ask their Givenchy SA? x




I can totally see why Givenchy might do that though, the smooth leather just looks cheap imo... The antigona looks so much more luxurious is the grain.


----------



## Fashionquest123

Yes! I went to selfeidges too and saw that beige one and was completely thrown as well LOL! I think because I already have beige bags the mint green is a more fun colour and I love the smooth leather. The lady said it's also more durable and less likely to get any marks because of the smoothness! I think I will go for the mint green.. Only thing is I know it will go on sale but I don't want to wait that long, let me know which you go for! I do love the oxblood from last season kindve kicking myself for not buying it


----------



## pond23

Wow. Disappointed to hear about the possible phasing out of the smooth leather for the Antigona. I'm glad I bought my black one in 2014 - I love it and find it to be the quintessential (at least formerly) Givenchy bag IMHO.


----------



## cwxx

hrhsunshine said:


> I already started a thread on that. Yes, they are clearly preparing themselves for change. Pretty stunned that they would discontinue the shiny leather. Would expect them to at least have it available in black.  I know one of the SAs at the Vegas boutique. Will try to get a hold of her and ask.



 So hoping they're not discontinuing the shiny!! A small grey ant in shiny has been at the top of my list for the past year - just thinking it might come out next season has stopped me from many other bag purchases...thank you for asking hrhsunshine, I hope it's not confirmed!


----------



## chetiboy

QashiQa said:


> Maybe there won't be such a big collection of Antigona's in the future?
> 
> Just read this article on Purseblog - "GIVENCHY MOVES AWAY FROM THE ANTIGONA, TOWARD NEW DESIGNS FOR PRE-FALL 2016"
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-pre-fall-2016-bags/



saw this too, but when I went to the Givenchy site it looks to still have a couple of Antigonas in the collection. I hope they don't shun this particular bag, it's a wonderful bag that put them on the map.


----------



## merderedit

jadorelessacs said:


> Hi,
> Here's my small black goatskin antigona with the longer strap



So cute! May I ask where u purchased the longer strap? And if it gets in the way when carrying it by hand or crook of the arm? Love my medium but I was considering a small in black...


----------



## merderedit

chetiboy said:


> saw this too, but when I went to the Givenchy site it looks to still have a couple of Antigonas in the collection. I hope they don't shun this particular bag, it's a wonderful bag that put them on the map.



Hmm ...this is good and bad...I think its smart trying to "move away" to avoid over saturating the market...this could also increase the value of antigonas you own that are rate and unique in color and texture so resale will be great for those who would (but I couldn't part with mine!)..but I would hope they keep classic colors like black and tan/sand around if they ever do start phasing antigonas out


----------



## QashiQa

hrhsunshine said:


> I already started a thread on that. Yes, they are clearly preparing themselves for change. Pretty stunned that they would discontinue the shiny leather. Would expect them to at least have it available in black.  I know one of the SAs at the Vegas boutique. Will try to get a hold of her and ask.


Ah sorry didn't see the new thread. I'm pretty surprised too, didn't think they would stop the shiny leather either. The SA I spoke to said they were only going to keep the Antigona in grained. Looking forward to hearing what your SA at the Vegas boutique says...


----------



## QashiQa

chetiboy said:


> saw this too, but when I went to the Givenchy site it looks to still have a couple of Antigonas in the collection. I hope they don't shun this particular bag, it's a wonderful bag that put them on the map.


I agree with you, I'm a huge fan of the Antigona and their website, all the stores (Selfridges, Harrods, Harvey Nichs) as well as online (Farfetch, MyTheresa etc) still have the Antigona...Its just a question of whether future seasons will have it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

SHINY BOX CALF ANTIGONA Discontinue or Stay?

Just spoke with Givenchy in Vegas.  They contacted Givenchy HQ and were told that there is no plan right now to discontinue or limit the offering of the Shiny Lord/Box Calf Antigona.  So, fans of the shiny can breathe more easily for now.


----------



## QashiQa

hrhsunshine said:


> SHINY BOX CALF ANTIGONA Discontinue or Stay?
> 
> Just spoke with Givenchy in Vegas.  They contacted Givenchy HQ and were told that there is no plan right now to discontinue or limit the offering of the Shiny Lord/Box Calf Antigona.  So, fans of the shiny can breathe more easily for now.


Thank you so much for looking into this!! Thank Goodness! BIG SIGH OF RELIEF!


----------



## pond23

hrhsunshine said:


> SHINY BOX CALF ANTIGONA Discontinue or Stay?
> 
> Just spoke with Givenchy in Vegas.  They contacted Givenchy HQ and were told that there is no plan right now to discontinue or limit the offering of the Shiny Lord/Box Calf Antigona.  So, fans of the shiny can breathe more easily for now.



Great news! Thanks for looking into this matter for us!


----------



## Black_Bella

Hi All:

Background: this is my very first "major" bag purchase! Black Ant in Small, Goat leather (sugar?) with silver hardware.

I am working on carefully developing my bag collection over the next few years, I recently got the LV Speedy (Damier) as a gift, and decided to get the Black Ant in Small to have a nice starter pack (black and brown). I am hoping to veer into other colours soon. 

So, here is a snapshot of my new baby on the first day at work


----------



## rycechica1016

Finally a small antigona with the new longer strap. I've owned about 4 antigona bags and ended up selling all of them because of the short strap. Im glad they finally made the strap more useful. The color is sand in goatskin leather and it's a gorgeous taupe shade.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Black_Bella said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Background: this is my very first "major" bag purchase! Black Ant in Small, Goat leather (sugar?) with silver hardware.
> 
> I am working on carefully developing my bag collection over the next few years, I recently got the LV Speedy (Damier) as a gift, and decided to get the Black Ant in Small to have a nice starter pack (black and brown). I am hoping to veer into other colours soon.
> 
> So, here is a snapshot of my new baby on the first day at work



Beautiful starter! Welcome to the world of Givenchy!



rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3247122
> 
> Finally a small antigona with the new longer strap. I've owned about 4 antigona bags and ended up selling all of them because of the short strap. Im glad they finally made the strap more useful. The color is sand in goatskin leather and it's a gorgeous taupe shade.



Absolutely LOVE this color. Looks fantastic on u!


----------



## rycechica1016

Absolutely LOVE this color. Looks fantastic on u![/QUOTE]


Thank you! It's been awhile since ive been on here[emoji4]


----------



## pond23

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3247122
> 
> Finally a small antigona with the new longer strap. I've owned about 4 antigona bags and ended up selling all of them because of the short strap. Im glad they finally made the strap more useful. The color is sand in goatskin leather and it's a gorgeous taupe shade.



I LOVE this sand color, especially paired with the Chanel espadrilles! A big congrats!


----------



## Wplijnaar

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3247122
> 
> finally a small antigona with the new longer strap. I've owned about 4 antigona bags and ended up selling all of them because of the short strap. Im glad they finally made the strap more useful. The color is sand in goatskin leather and it's a gorgeous taupe shade.



&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Black_Bella

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful starter! Welcome to the world of Givenchy



thank you! I feel at home here, no one (save for a singular like minded friend) gets me


----------



## hrhsunshine

Black_Bella said:


> thank you! I feel at home here, no one (save for a singular like minded friend) gets me



Lol! many of us know how you feel!


----------



## QashiQa

Calling all Antigona Lovers...I have a bag addiction question for you all! I currently have the Givenchy Antigona in Light Beige Sugar leather (Medium) and the Smooth Black (Medium Size)- Would it be absolutely terrible to go and buy a mini Black antigona in smooth leather too? I have two extreme sizes for bags, either mini where I can wear it cross body, or slightly larger sizes which I can use for travel days, or when I'm carrying more stuff than usual. Is it crazy to go and get the exact same bag you already have in the same colour but in a different size?

* Still contemplating getting the new Aqua Green in Mini too, but still oohing and aahing and sitting on the fence about the colour.


----------



## randr21

QashiQa said:


> Calling all Antigona Lovers...I have a bag addiction question for you all! I currently have the Givenchy Antigona in Light Beige Sugar leather (Medium) and the Smooth Black (Medium Size)- Would it be absolutely terrible to go and buy a mini Black antigona in smooth leather too? I have two extreme sizes for bags, either mini where I can wear it cross body, or slightly larger sizes which I can use for travel days, or when I'm carrying more stuff than usual. Is it crazy to go and get the exact same bag you already have in the same colour but in a different size?
> 
> * Still contemplating getting the new Aqua Green in Mini too, but still oohing and aahing and sitting on the fence about the colour.



My take: if a bags shape, size and style works for u you, why not get it in different colors and textures?


----------



## hrhsunshine

+1
All that matters is that you love them and use them


----------



## ajsiu

Hi all. I'm wondering anyone owns a Antigona Envelope clutch? I wanna look at some shots.


----------



## Black_Bella

QashiQa said:


> Calling all Antigona Lovers...I have a bag addiction question for you all! I currently have the Givenchy Antigona in Light Beige Sugar leather (Medium) and the Smooth Black (Medium Size)- Would it be absolutely terrible to go and buy a mini Black antigona in smooth leather too? I have two extreme sizes for bags, either mini where I can wear it cross body, or slightly larger sizes which I can use for travel days, or when I'm carrying more stuff than usual. Is it crazy to go and get the exact same bag you already have in the same colour but in a different size?
> 
> * Still contemplating getting the new Aqua Green in Mini too, but still oohing and aahing and sitting on the fence about the colour.


Personally I would advice that you get another bag in the mini...what's life without variety?!

Currently crushing on LV Alma in the baby/ mini size, you can check that out as an alternative..and similar price points too...


----------



## yaseminroselyn

Hi guys. Posted this in a different thread as well but I figured my question actually belongs here. 

I just bought a new mini. And it is adjustable in both sides so I guess it is the newest edition. Anyway, my question is: how do I adjust the straps? Can someone please show me or try to explain it to me as simple as possible? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cwxx

QashiQa said:


> Calling all Antigona Lovers...I have a bag addiction question for you all! I currently have the Givenchy Antigona in Light Beige Sugar leather (Medium) and the Smooth Black (Medium Size)- Would it be absolutely terrible to go and buy a mini Black antigona in smooth leather too? I have two extreme sizes for bags, either mini where I can wear it cross body, or slightly larger sizes which I can use for travel days, or when I'm carrying more stuff than usual. Is it crazy to go and get the exact same bag you already have in the same colour but in a different size?
> 
> * Still contemplating getting the new Aqua Green in Mini too, but still oohing and aahing and sitting on the fence about the colour.



Not at all!! esp the ant - I'm also debating whether to get the mini in aqua...I was worried the color might not be as versatile as a grey or nude but then I realize I have bunch of light green nail polishes that I wear a lot  But I'm also not sure if the mini will be big enough for daily use, I need to fit a 10'' mini laptop in it.


----------



## Sweetheart0424

Black_Bella said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Background: this is my very first "major" bag purchase! Black Ant in Small, Goat leather (sugar?) with silver hardware.
> 
> I am working on carefully developing my bag collection over the next few years, I recently got the LV Speedy (Damier) as a gift, and decided to get the Black Ant in Small to have a nice starter pack (black and brown). I am hoping to veer into other colours soon.
> 
> So, here is a snapshot of my new baby on the first day at work


That is a really cute bag.  You should consider posting a full body pic with the bag.  I am sure it looks great on equally.


----------



## QashiQa

randr21 said:


> My take: if a bags shape, size and style works for u you, why not get it in different colors and textures?



I agree..the Antigona is by far my favourite of all my bags, and I find I want to wear it more than my other bags. Black is by far my favourite colour and I find the most versatile which is why I really want to get the mini in black despite already having the medium. I just feel the Calf/Smooth Leather wears a little better and keeps its shape a little better compared to the grain. 



hrhsunshine said:


> +1
> All that matters is that you love them and use them



I really love my Antigona and definitely use it a lot! I aspire to have a beautiful collection like yours. 



Black_Bella said:


> Personally I would advice that you get another bag in the mini...what's life without variety?!
> 
> Currently crushing on LV Alma in the baby/ mini size, you can check that out as an alternative..and similar price points too...



So this is what spurred the whole dilemma- I currently have a Black Prada Promenade in Black which I got about a year ago...similar shape to the LV Alma. Its a great bag but I was surprised to see the strap snapped which got me thinking about quality, particularly as it was the leather and not stitching.

I was debating the YSL Sac De Jour in Nano but when I compared how much you can put in there compared to the Mini Ant, I think you can't fit as much. Plus...I live in London and whenever I use my cross body bags, its usually when I go shopping and run errands and prefer to have a bag where I can close the Zip and know everything is safe inside and the SDJ doesn't have a zip. Love the Alma BB in Dune. The Fendi By The Way bag is also not too bad, but for some reason I always come back to the Antigona. 



cwxx said:


> Not at all!! esp the ant - I'm also debating whether to get the mini in aqua...I was worried the color might not be as versatile as a grey or nude but then I realize I have bunch of light green nail polishes that I wear a lot  But I'm also not sure if the mini will be big enough for daily use, I need to fit a 10'' mini laptop in it.



Love that we are on the same wavelength...which other colours do you have? I was all set on the Aqua Green after spending ages in Selfridges talking to the SA about the Beige Buff in Grained and the Aqua Green and left with my mind totally made up on the Aqua. I think it goes great with beige, white, even pinks and pastels and greys. Breaks the colour but compliments really well. I also don't have the colour and don't own a grey handbag so maybe its a nice alternative. 

I don't think a 10" laptop will fit inside it though...if I'm correct the dimensions are 8.5&#8243; W X 8.5&#8243; H X 5&#8243; D. Have you thought about purchasing the small instead of the mini?


----------



## Sweetheart0424

ang3lina33 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 3235407
> 
> View attachment 3235408
> 
> View attachment 3235409


This bag is too cute.  I am so torn between getting the Antigona or the Celine Mini Luggage....


----------



## hrhsunshine

QashiQa said:


> I really love my Antigona and definitely use it a lot! I aspire to have a beautiful collection like yours.



Awww...shucks...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Black_Bella said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Background: this is my very first "major" bag purchase! Black Ant in Small, Goat leather (sugar?) with silver hardware.
> 
> I am working on carefully developing my bag collection over the next few years, I recently got the LV Speedy (Damier) as a gift, and decided to get the Black Ant in Small to have a nice starter pack (black and brown). I am hoping to veer into other colours soon.
> 
> So, here is a snapshot of my new baby on the first day at work


Excellent choice You can't go wrong with Antigona. It's a classic and stunning bag. Congrats!!!


----------



## cwxx

QashiQa said:


> Love that we are on the same wavelength...which other colours do you have? I was all set on the Aqua Green after spending ages in Selfridges talking to the SA about the Beige Buff in Grained and the Aqua Green and left with my mind totally made up on the Aqua. I think it goes great with beige, white, even pinks and pastels and greys. Breaks the colour but compliments really well. I also don't have the colour and don't own a grey handbag so maybe its a nice alternative.
> 
> I don't think a 10" laptop will fit inside it though...if I'm correct the dimensions are 8.5&#8243; W X 8.5&#8243; H X 5&#8243; D. Have you thought about purchasing the small instead of the mini?



I only have the medium in the embossed grey, but a small ant has been at the top of my list for a while now...ideally a grey or tan color in calf so now I'm trying to choose between the dark beige in small or the aqua in mini. Thx for the confirmation about the size though, I remember trying on the small and thinking it was just a tad too small for my mini comp. I'd like to go as small as possible since sometimes I got out with just my small pouch in my jacket pocket in the winter. Ahh choices choices...i'd love to say heck I'll just get both but both my closet and wallet tell me otherwise


----------



## QashiQa

cwxx said:


> I only have the medium in the embossed grey, but a small ant has been at the top of my list for a while now...ideally a grey or tan color in calf so now I'm trying to choose between the dark beige in small or the aqua in mini. Thx for the confirmation about the size though, I remember trying on the small and thinking it was just a tad too small for my mini comp. I'd like to go as small as possible since sometimes I got out with just my small pouch in my jacket pocket in the winter. Ahh choices choices...i'd love to say heck I'll just get both but both my closet and wallet tell me otherwise


Oooooh the embossed grey! Please share a picture!  Are you looking for grey or tan in smooth or grained? For about 5 months I had my heart set on the dark beige in smooth in a mini, and two days before I was all set to go and get it...it sold out, and I haven't been able to find it anywhere..Except Barneys in the US (Customs Duty and all that jazz into the UK, don't appeal to me too much)...So I'm diverting my mind! LOL. (I also have the light beige grained in medium and I read somewhere in this forum that the dark beige was a little too dark). 

I think a 10" laptop would fit in a small though...Deft not a Mini. I am still set on getting the Mini in Black despite already having the medium, but now I'm trying to decide whether I should get the black, and wait to see if the Aqua Green goes on sale...or maybe just get it a little later. Both my wallet and closet are in the same boat as yours.


----------



## pinksky777

All things pink.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3250627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All things pink.



Cute!!!


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> Cute!!!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Fashionquest123

hi all, I went to Harvey Nichols in London and she also confirmed like selfeidges that Givenchy are phasing out the smooth leather and the black smooth leather ones will be hard to find in the coming months..

QashiQa I have the same dilemma but I think I will be buying the aqua green in the small size it's so beautiful and actually goes with black! I tried it on in the mini size with an all black outfit and it looked beautiful! I was set on buying the smooth black but I have so many black bags....


----------



## Sweetheart0424

Sweetheart0424 said:


> This bag is too cute.  I am so torn between getting the Antigona or the Celine Mini Luggage....



Too cute. I love it.


----------



## QashiQa

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3250627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All things pink.


Your bag is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## QashiQa

Fashionquest123 said:


> hi all, I went to Harvey Nichols in London and she also confirmed like selfeidges that Givenchy are phasing out the smooth leather and the black smooth leather ones will be hard to find in the coming months..
> 
> QashiQa I have the same dilemma but I think I will be buying the aqua green in the small size it's so beautiful and actually goes with black! I tried it on in the mini size with an all black outfit and it looked beautiful! I was set on buying the smooth black but I have so many black bags....


Omg so this could actually be happening. It's frustrating because you get mixed information from different countries and stores. So in the US they have said nothing is happening with the smooth leather but here in the UK both Selfridges and Harvey Nichs have confirmed they're phasing the smooth leather out. Maybe I'll pop down to Harrods and check there too. 

I'm so excited that you're going for the Aqua Green...I'm still humming and ahhhing about which Mini to go for. I keep jumping between the Black and Aqua Green now. I really love the Mini in Aqua Green and know it'll go with so much of what I have, but after my Prada dilemma, I really want a Black Mini too. Maybe both, one now and one later! EEEEEK! When are you taking the plunge with the Aqua?


----------



## Fashionquest123

I know all this mixed information is so annoying! yes check Harrods for sure! I was going to do that this week but I'm off to Paris for the weekend so I think that's when I will take the plunge! I think I will still be debating with the aqua green and smooth black though.. Haha yes get both. Can never have too many bags  I guess the question is about if you / I want the bag for everyday use because black is probably less likely to get marked etc


----------



## Fashionquest123

Also, the aqua green will go on sale so you could get the black now and that later?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3250627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All things pink.


Great shot!


----------



## Black_Bella

LOUKPEACH said:


> Excellent choice You can't go wrong with Antigona. It's a classic and stunning bag. Congrats!!!


thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3250627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All things pink.



How have your studded Ants been doing? Review of the leather? I know the leather is a smooth calfskin but not the shiny Lord leather. Have you worn them on snowy days?


----------



## jadorelessacs

merderedit said:


> So cute! May I ask where u purchased the longer strap? And if it gets in the way when carrying it by hand or crook of the arm? Love my medium but I was considering a small in black...


Hi,
Got mine from lindelepalais.com
It's just right for me, no complaints at all. Very happy with this bag.


----------



## merderedit

jadorelessacs said:


> Hi,
> Got mine from lindelepalais.com
> It's just right for me, no complaints at all. Very happy with this bag.



Thanks! I'll check them out &#128077;


----------



## FashionSmile

Does anyone have a small, not mini, with an adjustable, peg-in-hole, shoulder strap? Shoulder strap has double thickness and same hardware.


----------



## hrhsunshine

FashionSmile said:


> Does anyone have a small, not mini, with an adjustable, peg-in-hole, shoulder strap? Shoulder strap has double thickness and same hardware.



Only the mini/micro Antigona has an adjustable strap. The other sizes are not adjustable.


----------



## simplepurse

Hello ladies i am planning to buy my first antigona in small but confuse to choose the goat skin or calf leather. Can someone give the advantage and disadvatage of the 2 leathers. Thank you


----------



## Kdiane

kittin1 said:


> Hey some time ago I posted my then-new purchase mini antigona in shiny dark beige leather and I was not sure about if I like the color ecc. so I wanted to post a little update and I have to say this bag is my absolute fave at the moment, love it so much, color is perfect and for all of you worrying about buying shiny light coloured antigonas - I promised myself I would baby it but as always it lasted about a week and now I'm just using it as any other bag and I wear it with black clothing constantly, wore it in rain, and also - spilled hot coffe on it (I know I'm terrible ) and I just wiped it off with my hand and it just went away like that, no stains no nothing (but I WILL be more careful now ).
> So in love with this bag



Hi! Just wanted to find out how you are finding this bag now after a few months wear ? How is it going in regards to scratches and color transfer?


----------



## merderedit

simplepurse said:


> Hello ladies i am planning to buy my first antigona in small but confuse to choose the goat skin or calf leather. Can someone give the advantage and disadvatage of the 2 leathers. Thank you



I love mine in calf skin...I can enjoy it without worrying about scratching...I get it to be more sturdy than the calf skin...but that's probably subjective. I'd rather not feel like I have to baby my bags...


----------



## simplepurse

merderedit said:


> I love mine in calf skin...I can enjoy it without worrying about scratching...I get it to be more sturdy than the calf skin...but that's probably subjective. I'd rather not feel like I have to baby my bags...




Thank you. You mean yours is goat skin?


----------



## merderedit

simplepurse said:


> Thank you. You mean yours is goat skin?



Woops yes I mean mine is goat skin


----------



## simplepurse

merderedit said:


> Woops yes I mean mine is goat skin




Thank u


----------



## kittin1

Kdiane said:


> Hi! Just wanted to find out how you are finding this bag now after a few months wear ? How is it going in regards to scratches and color transfer?



I wear it with black all the time, I don't baby it at all and it still looks perfect not one scratch and no color transfer at all


----------



## Kdiane

kittin1 said:


> I wear it with black all the time, I don't baby it at all and it still looks perfect not one scratch and no color transfer at all



Oh that sounds amazing! I bought the same bag a few months ago and haven't worn it that much because I've been so scared to ruin it! I'm so glad you've had a good experience with this colour/leather.


----------



## FashionSmile

hrhsunshine said:


> Only the mini/micro Antigona has an adjustable strap. The other sizes are not adjustable.


I would like to authenticate this Antigona! Please recommend next step, since I already have in my possession and assume bag does not meet the Givenchy Authentications guidelines. Tags still on bag and is returnable.  Posted some pics under Givenchy Finds & Intels. Thank you for your guidance!


----------



## kbcrew

Can anyone help me by telling me what the strap drop (long strap) is on the Antigona older model? And what it is on the new version? Thanks so much [emoji4]


----------



## hrhsunshine

FashionSmile said:


> I would like to authenticate this Antigona! Please recommend next step, since I already have in my possession and assume bag does not meet the Givenchy Authentications guidelines. Tags still on bag and is returnable.  Posted some pics under Givenchy Finds & Intels. Thank you for your guidance!



I would say bags found at TJ Maxx are not consistently authentic, like those from Nordstrom, Saks, etc.  I don't know of a Gbag pro out there but would suggest asking reputable consignors like Anns Fabulous Finds or Yoogi's Closet for the authenticators they use.


----------



## cinful

simplepurse said:


> Hello ladies i am planning to buy my first antigona in small but confuse to choose the goat skin or calf leather. Can someone give the advantage and disadvatage of the 2 leathers. Thank you


I have Goat Skin and I find it quite durable.  Mine is in light beige and its just lovely.


----------



## katherinedvm

merderedit said:


> I love mine in calf skin...I can enjoy it without worrying about scratching...I get it to be more sturdy than the calf skin...but that's probably subjective. I'd rather not feel like I have to baby my bags...




Is the goat skin or the calf skin the shiny version?


----------



## hrhsunshine

katherinedvm said:


> Is the goat skin or the calf skin the shiny version?



The goatskin is the grainy one and calfskin is the shiny one.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

after dreaming about this combo for two years I finally have her.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3259160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after dreaming about this combo for two years I finally have her.



what a beauty! So glad you finally got her after such a long wait. Looks like she got to share some yummy Korean food with you?


----------



## Dee.

hrhsunshine said:


> I already started a thread on that. Yes, they are clearly preparing themselves for change. Pretty stunned that they would discontinue the shiny leather. Would expect them to at least have it available in black.  I know one of the SAs at the Vegas boutique. Will try to get a hold of her and ask.



I just read your comment, I'm so sad they are discounting the shiny leather!!
Sometimes I regret choosing the goat leather over the calfskin - this only makes me over think things even more


----------



## cinful

Love my new Antigona in Light Beige.  Short strap, Goat Skin.  So Happy!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

hrhsunshine said:


> what a beauty! So glad you finally got her after such a long wait. Looks like she got to share some yummy Korean food with you?




Yes! Thanks for noticing. I am in south Korea right now. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Misssleeve

Love the light beige colour &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dee. said:


> I just read your comment, I'm so sad they are discounting the shiny leather!!
> Sometimes I regret choosing the goat leather over the calfskin - this only makes me over think things even more



Don't be too sad. I did post later that I spoke with a boutique SA and they know of no plans to discontinue.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rayofsunxo said:


> Yes! Thanks for noticing. I am in south Korea right now. [emoji173]&#65039;



How fun! Lucky duck!!


----------



## graaace

hrhsunshine said:


> Only the mini/micro Antigona has an adjustable strap. The other sizes are not adjustable.


theres this adjustable one on netaporter which is a small https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/product/513127/givenchy/small-antigona-bag-in-black-leather

not too sure if its correct cos im contemplating on buying one :S linde le palais also says the small ones have an adjustable shoulder strap...


----------



## hrhsunshine

graaace said:


> theres this adjustable one on netaporter which is a small https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/product/513127/givenchy/small-antigona-bag-in-black-leather
> 
> not too sure if its correct cos im contemplating on buying one :S linde le palais also says the small ones have an adjustable shoulder strap...



They misnamed it. Many retailers get the sizing wrong. BNY messes up a lot too.  You have to base it more on the image and knowinf what each size looks like.  This is definitely the mini/micro Antigona.

The medium and small are the ones without adjustable straps.  If u see the adjustable, it is most definitely the mini.  You can also go by dimensions.


----------



## graaace

hrhsunshine said:


> They misnamed it. Many retailers get the sizing wrong. BNY messes up a lot too.  You have to base it more on the image and knowinf what each size looks like.  This is definitely the mini/micro Antigona.
> 
> The medium and small are the ones without adjustable straps.  If u see the adjustable, it is most definitely the mini.  You can also go by dimensions.



oh ok. thanks alot!


----------



## sheena2015

simplepurse said:


> Hello ladies i am planning to buy my first antigona in small but confuse to choose the goat skin or calf leather. Can someone give the advantage and disadvatage of the 2 leathers. Thank you


hi there - I got my antigona in shiny calfskin 6 months ago and I do baby it a lot and don't let anything touch it.. there are still a couple of shallow scratches on it but I find that they do dissipate over time. I don't regret buying it in shiny though because I love this finish on the antigona! it just makes it look so royal!


----------



## flaweddesign

Hi everyone!

I only had luxury brand clutches so far, but bought my first handbag - the Antigona in small!! So excited...I've been wanting to buy it for a long time now! It looks more gray in the pic but it's a bit of mineral blue with gray tones. I love the colour...but I also love the antigona in light beige. So I'm a bit confused now....can't make up my mind which color to own (well I own this one but whether to exchange).


----------



## hrhsunshine

flaweddesign said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I only had luxury brand clutches so far, but bought my first handbag - the Antigona in small!! So excited...I've been wanting to buy it for a long time now! It looks more gray in the pic but it's a bit of mineral blue with gray tones. I love the colour...but I also love the antigona in light beige. So I'm a bit confused now....can't make up my mind which color to own (well I own this one but whether to exchange).



Congrats on a beauty!  You may want to look at your wardrobe.  Which color would complement the colors you wear.  Also, the light beige may be more easily dirtied than the blue.  How is your tolerance for that?  These may help you make the right choice.


----------



## cinful

hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats on a beauty!  You may want to look at your wardrobe.  Which color would complement the colors you wear.  Also, the light beige may be more easily dirtied than the blue.  How is your tolerance for that?  These may help you make the right choice.


I have the Light Beige in Goat Skin and it's very durable, no color transfer and wipes clean.  It goes with everything too. But I must say I love the Blue/Grey too.  Just depends on your taste and a color you love to wear.  A bag you love to wear, no matter the color, is always the right choice.


----------



## tayalese

Hi Antigona lovers! I really want an Antigona but I heard a rumor that they are now super-faked and to only buy from retailers- not online resellers or at auction... Is this true? There is just such a huge price difference between some of the "reputable" resellers and retail prices. Any input would be helpful... Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinful said:


> I have the Light Beige in Goat Skin and it's very durable, no color transfer and wipes clean.  It goes with everything too. But I must say I love the Blue/Grey too.  Just depends on your taste and a color you love to wear.  A bag you love to wear, no matter the color, is always the right choice.



That is great to know. Did u treat the leather?


----------



## hrhsunshine

tayalese said:


> Hi Antigona lovers! I really want an Antigona but I heard a rumor that they are now super-faked and to only buy from retailers- not online resellers or at auction... Is this true? There is just such a huge price difference between some of the "reputable" resellers and retail prices. Any input would be helpful... Thanks!



Be very careful. Follow ur gut if a seller doesn't give u a good vibe. Always authenticate prior to purchase from resellers


----------



## Dee.

hrhsunshine said:


> Don't be too sad. I did post later that I spoke with a boutique SA and they know of no plans to discontinue.



Oh I missed that, sorry!
That's good news though, I really can't see why they would discontinue such a popular leather


----------



## simplepurse

I bought last week in black goast skin small . Ladies is it really no box included just dustbag.


----------



## kadacasin

My 2nd givenchy purchase.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mini antigona in cherry red color



With flash


----------



## Rayofsunxo

tayalese said:


> Hi Antigona lovers! I really want an Antigona but I heard a rumor that they are now super-faked and to only buy from retailers- not online resellers or at auction... Is this true? There is just such a huge price difference between some of the "reputable" resellers and retail prices. Any input would be helpful... Thanks!




I too have been wondering about that and I personally asked a seller from instagram why their bags are discounted almost 20 to 30 percent of retail price. They said they get their bags from sales too which happens and then they resell them. This is not the case for all of them though. There are a lot of scammers on the internet that will try to sell you a fake one.


----------



## flaweddesign

hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats on a beauty!  You may want to look at your wardrobe.  Which color would complement the colors you wear.  Also, the light beige may be more easily dirtied than the blue.  How is your tolerance for that?  These may help you make the right choice.



Thank you! Well...I wear a lot of blacks/greys but in spring/summer I wear a lot of pastels. So i think both bags can work....But you are right about thinking about all these questions.

FarFetch has the beige colour I think (although it says Pink in the description, and is FarFetch trustworthy?!)

http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping...1244282.aspx?storeid=9300&ffref=lp_pic_103_4_

So I suppose if I do decide to return my current, I can always buy the light beige from Farfetch. Decisions, decisions. I do love both colours though.


----------



## flaweddesign

cinful said:


> I have the Light Beige in Goat Skin and it's very durable, no color transfer and wipes clean.  It goes with everything too. But I must say I love the Blue/Grey too.  Just depends on your taste and a color you love to wear.  A bag you love to wear, no matter the color, is always the right choice.


Where did you buy your light beige from? It looks very pretty


----------



## cwxx

I finally took the plunge and got the current season dark beige small ant in shiny! I've been contemplating the color the past few days since I wasn't sure if I loved it, but it's grown on me. I particularly like how the color of the calfskin makes the silver hardware look ever so slightly goldish. I still think my absolute ideal would be a shiny small ant in a lighter beige with gold hardware, but that seems highly unlikely...


----------



## kajsabet

flaweddesign said:


> Thank you! Well...I wear a lot of blacks/greys but in spring/summer I wear a lot of pastels. So i think both bags can work....But you are right about thinking about all these questions.
> 
> 
> 
> FarFetch has the beige colour I think (although it says Pink in the description, and is FarFetch trustworthy?!)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping...1244282.aspx?storeid=9300&ffref=lp_pic_103_4_
> 
> 
> 
> So I suppose if I do decide to return my current, I can always buy the light beige from Farfetch. Decisions, decisions. I do love both colours though.




Farfetch are trustworhty to not sell fakes but I really can't recommend that you trust their descriptions. 

I bought a Pandora. Description said gold hardware and I got it with silver. There is another woman here at tPF who also got silver instead of gold. It turned out that they don't have at all in gold hardware. And this was before I bought mine! So farfetch knew the description was wrong and haven't corrected it. Unlucky for me I didn't find out about this other woman until after I bought mine.

So if there are conflicting information about the color - I wouldn't dare buy the bag.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

simplepurse said:


> I bought last week in black goast skin small . Ladies is it really no box included just dustbag.




I have two bags from the brand bought from the mall. They gave me a random box which I asked for but upon inspecting, they actually have the stickers like the number/leather/color of the bag that I bought. It literally looks like a plain box you can easily find anywhere nothing special.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kadacasin said:


> My 2nd givenchy purchase....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260566
> 
> 
> Mini antigona in cherry red color
> View attachment 3260567
> 
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 3260570



A beautiful pop of color! Congrats on your second Gbag!!


----------



## cinful

hrhsunshine said:


> That is great to know. Did u treat the leather?


No, I have not treated the leather. I wear the bag everyday since I got it a month ago.  It just seems very durable - even in light beige - Goat skin


----------



## cinful

kajsabet said:


> Farfetch are trustworhty to not sell fakes but I really can't recommend that you trust their descriptions.
> 
> I bought a Pandora. Description said gold hardware and I got it with silver. There is another woman here at tPF who also got silver instead of gold. It turned out that they don't have at all in gold hardware. And this was before I bought mine! So farfetch knew the description was wrong and haven't corrected it. Unlucky for me I didn't find out about this other woman until after I bought mine.
> 
> So if there are conflicting information about the color - I wouldn't dare buy the bag.


The Pink, Nude, Tan and Dark Beige etc are all different colors.  I have light beige, so if color is important to you, you may want to look at them in the store first.


----------



## cinful

flaweddesign said:


> Where did you buy your light beige from? It looks very pretty


I bought it from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinful said:


> No, I have not treated the leather. I wear the bag everyday since I got it a month ago.  It just seems very durable - even in light beige - Goat skin



Wonderful to hear!


----------



## Kdiane

cwxx said:


> I finally took the plunge and got the current season dark beige small ant in shiny! I've been contemplating the color the past few days since I wasn't sure if I loved it, but it's grown on me. I particularly like how the color of the calfskin makes the silver hardware look ever so slightly goldish. I still think my absolute ideal would be a shiny small ant in a lighter beige with gold hardware, but that seems highly unlikely...



I have the dark beige as well in the small and I completely agree! I love the rich beige and it does make the silver hardware look quite golden. My ideal would've been the small shiny black with gold hardware. So annoyed how they discontinued the gold hardware.


----------



## MissAdhd

kadacasin said:


> My 2nd givenchy purchase....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260566
> 
> 
> Mini antigona in cherry red color
> View attachment 3260567
> 
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 3260570



That's a pretty colour!! Looks quite different with flash too!


----------



## MissAdhd

flaweddesign said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I only had luxury brand clutches so far, but bought my first handbag - the Antigona in small!! So excited...I've been wanting to buy it for a long time now! It looks more gray in the pic but it's a bit of mineral blue with gray tones. I love the colour...but I also love the antigona in light beige. So I'm a bit confused now....can't make up my mind which color to own (well I own this one but whether to exchange).



I LOVE that gray blue colour! It's perfect


----------



## MissAdhd

My first Givenchy handbag - Mini size with smooth leather  always liked the style but did not like how much it protruded out for the bigger sizes so this was perfect!!! Been wearing it everyday!


----------



## Wplijnaar

MissAdhd said:


> My first Givenchy handbag - Mini size with smooth leather  always liked the style but did not like how much it protruded out for the bigger sizes so this was perfect!!! Been wearing it everyday!



She's gorgeous , congrats , &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## MissAdhd

Wplijnaar said:


> She's gorgeous , congrats , &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



Thanks! I'm obsessed


----------



## kadacasin

hrhsunshine said:


> A beautiful pop of color! Congrats on your second Gbag!!




Thanks! At first im hesitant to buy this color, good thing i took the plunge... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## princessDD

Does anyone know if the small Antigona  will come with the adjustable long strap?


----------



## kadacasin

MissAdhd said:


> That's a pretty colour!! Looks quite different with flash too!




I know right! I just love its pinkish undertone!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kadacasin said:


> Thanks! At first im hesitant to buy this color, good thing i took the plunge... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



So wearable, feminine, and just plain gorgeous! Good job going for it.


----------



## QashiQa

MissAdhd said:


> My first Givenchy handbag - Mini size with smooth leather  always liked the style but did not like how much it protruded out for the bigger sizes so this was perfect!!! Been wearing it everyday!


Absolutely gorgeous! It's on my list too! Enjoy it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

MissAdhd said:


> My first Givenchy handbag - Mini size with smooth leather  always liked the style but did not like how much it protruded out for the bigger sizes so this was perfect!!! Been wearing it everyday!



Congrats on finding the perfect Ant for u! She is lovely!


----------



## hrhsunshine

princessDD said:


> Does anyone know if the small Antigona  will come with the adjustable long strap?



No, have not hear anything about that. So far, the only Antigona with an adjustable strap is the mini. The other sizes are not adjustable and not removeable.


----------



## MissAdhd

QashiQa said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! It's on my list too! Enjoy it!





hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats on finding the perfect Ant for u! She is lovely!



Thank you so much!


----------



## pinksky777

My black studded mini ant with my new MCM bunny pouf charm [emoji195]


----------



## Caityrose28

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3247122
> 
> Finally a small antigona with the new longer strap. I've owned about 4 antigona bags and ended up selling all of them because of the short strap. Im glad they finally made the strap more useful. The color is sand in goatskin leather and it's a gorgeous taupe shade.


Gorgeous bag! Could you please tell me the length of the new longer strap so that I know what to look for when purchasing my first Antigona? x


----------



## catsinthebag

Small Antigona owners, do you ever find the bag is TOO structured? Is it ever too stiff to comfortably get in and out of? Does the zipper ever scratch your hand? Does the goatskin model soften at all over time?

I'm finding that lately, more structured bags work better for me, but the Ant is way more structured than any other bag I own. Love the bag, but don't want to end up regretting that expensive of a purchase. Would love your inputs. Thanks!


----------



## nashpoo

catsinthebag said:


> Small Antigona owners, do you ever find the bag is TOO structured? Is it ever too stiff to comfortably get in and out of? Does the zipper ever scratch your hand? Does the goatskin model soften at all over time?
> 
> I'm finding that lately, more structured bags work better for me, but the Ant is way more structured than any other bag I own. Love the bag, but don't want to end up regretting that expensive of a purchase. Would love your inputs. Thanks!




Honestly, the bag is kinda annoying to get in and out of. The opening is pretty stiff and it doesn't open as wide as you would think. I never zip the bag up either because the zipper is kinda tough. Still a pretty bag though!


----------



## catsinthebag

nashpoo said:


> Honestly, the bag is kinda annoying to get in and out of. The opening is pretty stiff and it doesn't open as wide as you would think. I never zip the bag up either because the zipper is kinda tough. Still a pretty bag though!



Thanks, this is good to know. I recently fell in love with the look of the Antigona, but after looking at it, I wondered if the opening would be a problem. Maybe I should consider the Nightingale instead, although I do love the look of the Ant.


----------



## nashpoo

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, this is good to know. I recently fell in love with the look of the Antigona, but after looking at it, I wondered if the opening would be a problem. Maybe I should consider the Nightingale instead, although I do love the look of the Ant.




No worries! I really wish it was easier to get in and out of though. And I'd have to fish for my things at the bottom of the bag.  It's like a black hole haha. But that's the reason I ended up selling mine. But I recently saw a baby blue Antigona and the color alone is making me reconsider buying another one


----------



## jax818

Riding shotgun


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Done stalking this thread. I can finally join in on the fun.


----------



## flaweddesign

Hi all,

So I had posted earlier re my first purchase which is the small antigona. I finally took it to work yesterday for the first time (I was waiting for it to not be too cold or rainy or snowy). And I loveee carrying the bag...it's just so pretty!

But I have a question for all antigona users- how do you guys go in and out of the bag? It's a bit stiff so my hand rubs against the zipper. And I'm too afraid to pull the opening too wide as that might ruin the bag's shape? Does the opening get less stiff over time without bag losing it's shape...or you just get used to it?


----------



## Fab Fashionista

Sweetyqbk said:


> Done stalking this thread. I can finally join in on the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280376
> View attachment 3280377



SUCH A CUTE OUTFIT!!!!  Love, love, love and congrats on joining!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Fab Fashionista said:


> SUCH A CUTE OUTFIT!!!!  Love, love, love and congrats on joining!!




Thanks love


----------



## Andy1612

I'm thinking about joining the antigona club, really like the bag! I have seen a couple different colors and materials and couldn't reallt get a grip on the one with the canvas. Have any of you heard about the rubberized canvas? Is it durable?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Ladies!!! Help me pick!!! I've been debating for months now on size and on finish. Finally last week picked up the mini in smooth after searching high and low for a discount on small or mini. Well of course I decided while I haven't used mini yet let me see if I'll find a discount. Well I did. Small in sugar goat with new strap for $1699!!!! Now I can't decide. Please help


----------



## Sweetyqbk

flaweddesign said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> So I had posted earlier re my first purchase which is the small antigona. I finally took it to work yesterday for the first time (I was waiting for it to not be too cold or rainy or snowy). And I loveee carrying the bag...it's just so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a question for all antigona users- how do you guys go in and out of the bag? It's a bit stiff so my hand rubs against the zipper. And I'm too afraid to pull the opening too wide as that might ruin the bag's shape? Does the opening get less stiff over time without bag losing it's shape...or you just get used to it?




Congrats on first wear.  Which finish small did u get? Smooth or sugar? Rubberized?


----------



## flaweddesign

Sweetyqbk said:


> Congrats on first wear.  Which finish small did u get? Smooth or sugar? Rubberized?



Thanks!  ..it's sugar goatskin.


----------



## flaweddesign

Sweetyqbk said:


> Ladies!!! Help me pick!!! I've been debating for months now on size and on finish. Finally last week picked up the mini in smooth after searching high and low for a discount on small or mini. Well of course I decided while I haven't used mini yet let me see if I'll find a discount. Well I did. Small in sugar goat with new strap for $1699!!!! Now I can't decide. Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285931
> View attachment 3285932
> View attachment 3285937


I personally prefer the goat skin! Plus it's a bigger size than mini! Unless you're a small bag girl and would make more use out of the mini?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

flaweddesign said:


> I personally prefer the goat skin! Plus it's a bigger size than mini! Unless you're a small bag girl and would make more use out of the mini?




I'm so stuck!!  I have a toddler so I love that the mini I almost wear it as a messenger but I feel the bag looks better in small size. With the shoulder strap longer it wears just fine as a shoulder but obv not as a messenger mini lol 
My collection of crossbody bags include Chanel boy (wear as crossbody) Hermes Evelyn and I just got a Pandora box. So I def have enough crossbody bags. My only crook of arm bags are Lv alma (need to take her out she hasn't seen light in a while), just gave my mom my old speedy (haven't used it in many many years) and Celine which I love how it looks but not so comfy Bc it doesn't have a shoulder strap.


----------



## merderedit

Go big or go home...&#128518;&#128521;


----------



## Sweetyqbk

merderedit said:


> Go big or go home...[emoji38][emoji6]




Thank u!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

flaweddesign said:


> I personally prefer the goat skin! Plus it's a bigger size than mini! Unless you're a small bag girl and would make more use out of the mini?




Thanks for your opinion. I noticed I didn't say thank you


----------



## katherinedvm

Sweetyqbk said:


> Ladies!!! Help me pick!!! I've been debating for months now on size and on finish. Finally last week picked up the mini in smooth after searching high and low for a discount on small or mini. Well of course I decided while I haven't used mini yet let me see if I'll find a discount. Well I did. Small in sugar goat with new strap for $1699!!!! Now I can't decide. Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285931
> View attachment 3285932
> View attachment 3285937




Omg which TJMAXX has givenchy?!? Incredible!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

katherinedvm said:


> Omg which TJMAXX has givenchy?!? Incredible!




It's a store in Long Island. I've been going every week looking. They still have a nightingale mini in red that's beautiful available. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Kept the bigger size (need to peel off blue stickers lol) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



New shoulder strap is amazingly comfy


----------



## Sweetyqbk

katherinedvm said:


> omg which tjmaxx has givenchy?!? Incredible!






	

		
			
		

		
	
$1299


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 3287022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1299




Greenville Long Island ny


----------



## Hamster_bag

Hi lady. I got my antigote medium pebbles calf skin. Took it oversea. And when i got back the leather got so many densed on it. Took it to the store they refused to do anything. 
Anyone know how to fix it to reduce the appearance of the denses? 
Thanks so much.


----------



## dangerouscurves

kadacasin said:


> My 2nd givenchy purchase....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260566
> 
> 
> Mini antigona in cherry red color
> View attachment 3260567
> 
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 3260570




Beautiful bag! What's the length of the bottom of the bag in CM? The longest part of the top (the part the flares), the height and the width? Thank you for the info!


----------



## pinksky777

[emoji182]


----------



## Kdiane

Hamster_bag said:


> Hi lady. I got my antigote medium pebbles calf skin. Took it oversea. And when i got back the leather got so many densed on it. Took it to the store they refused to do anything.
> Anyone know how to fix it to reduce the appearance of the denses?
> Thanks so much.



Do you mean pebbled goat skin, or smooth calfskin?


----------



## Wplijnaar

pinksky777 said:


> [emoji182]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294354



&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Maldita1210

MJLW said:


> These are the creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a modelling pic



So pretty and very feminine.
Looks so nice on you


----------



## Maldita1210

flaweddesign said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I only had luxury brand clutches so far, but bought my first handbag - the Antigona in small!! So excited...I've been wanting to buy it for a long time now! It looks more gray in the pic but it's a bit of mineral blue with gray tones. I love the colour...but I also love the antigona in light beige. So I'm a bit confused now....can't make up my mind which color to own (well I own this one but whether to exchange).



Oh this colour is so pretty


----------



## Hamster_bag

Its like grained pebbles leather. Not smooth one.


----------



## Shanismom

I have been stalking this thread, I can finally join.


----------



## dede257

Hey All, Sorry for asking this question but I cannot find a definitive answer on this anywhere after 2 hours of searching.

I LOVE the small antigona with the longer strap, but prefer the medium size (I'm plus sized so the small disappears on me).   Does anyone know if the medium bag comes with the longer ~13in strap?  I need the the length of the longer strap with the bigger bag due to my frame.  TIA!!!!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

dede257 said:


> Hey All, Sorry for asking this question but I cannot find a definitive answer on this anywhere after 2 hours of searching.
> 
> I LOVE the small antigona with the longer strap, but prefer the medium size (I'm plus sized so the small disappears on me).   Does anyone know if the medium bag comes with the longer ~13in strap?  I need the the length of the longer strap with the bigger bag due to my frame.  TIA!!!!




I do believe they do I have seen couple on people I follow on instagram. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I just bought the shiny small Antigona. The size is so perfect .  Any tips on caring for this kind of leahter? Has anyone had one for a while and can lend any insight? thanks!


----------



## Sazzy3103

stephlny78 said:


> I just bought the shiny small Antigona. The size is so perfect .  Any tips on caring for this kind of leahter? Has anyone had one for a while and can lend any insight? thanks!


I've had the same bag for about 18 months now and use it daily for work. I always treat my Balenciaga's but did nothing for this one and it's still immaculate. It really is such a remarkable bag, it's really resilient and it looks great! (Pic taken last week)


----------



## Sazzy3103

Shanismom said:


> I have been stalking this thread, I can finally join.


Congratulations, great choice


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Sazzy3103 said:


> I've had the same bag for about 18 months now and use it daily for work. I always treat my Balenciaga's but did nothing for this one and it's still immaculate. It really is such a remarkable bag, it's really resilient and it looks great! (Pic taken last week)


Amazing! that's what I was hoping for!


----------



## Rachieh

I believe this one is mini?

https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-17b1aZASNmwB86hUgRn_lQ

In the link it even says mini.


----------



## Wplijnaar

sazzy3103 said:


> i've had the same bag for about 18 months now and use it daily for work. I always treat my balenciaga's but did nothing for this one and it's still immaculate. It really is such a remarkable bag, it's really resilient and it looks great! (pic taken last week)



&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#128092;&#128076;


----------



## Shanismom

Sazzy3103 said:


> Congratulations, great choice



Thank you!


----------



## mdlchic77

Shanismom said:


> I have been stalking this thread, I can finally join.



Congratulations! I recently purchased my first Antigona as well medium black goatskin SHW and I am in LOVE with this bag! I never thought id love a bag as much as my Chanel jumbo but the Antigona is quickly becoming my favorite bag in my collection. Enjoy yours it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Shanismom

mdlchic77 said:


> Congratulations! I recently purchased my first Antigona as well medium black goatskin SHW and I am in LOVE with this bag! I never thought id love a bag as much as my Chanel jumbo but the Antigona is quickly becoming my favorite bag in my collection. Enjoy yours it's gorgeous!!



Thank you and congrats to you on your purchase as well. We're bag twins. I haven't actually carried "her" yet, but she will come out of the dust bag this weekend.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Shanismom said:


> I have been stalking this thread, I can finally join.




Welcome and congrats!!! I felt exactly the same way a month ago when I joined in on the fun


----------



## Shanismom

Sweetyqbk said:


> Welcome and congrats!!! I felt exactly the same way a month ago when I joined in on the fun



Thank you and congrats on your bag too!!


----------



## little_j

Does anyone have current info on the price in Euro for the medium shiny black antigona? My parents are heading to France next week and I would love for them to get me one.


----------



## dede257

Rayofsunxo said:


> I do believe they do I have seen couple on people I follow on instagram. [emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks so much!  I haven't been able to find a medium with a longer strap in store though   I went to Neiman's again today and they still all have a short strap!


----------



## anashumi

Ladies! I need you help ASAP! I wanna join the Antigona club but I'm absolutely torn...I can't decide between a small and a mini (pretty sure I'm going to go for a mini though) and whether I should get my black one in a smooth leather or sugar / grainy leather. The smooth one I absolutely love but I am afraid to death of scratchesAnd considering I'm planning on actually using this bag on an everyday basis, like work, shopping, public transport and stuff, I'm like absolutely torn!! Any advice?


----------



## anashumi

little_j said:


> Does anyone have current info on the price in Euro for the medium shiny black antigona? My parents are heading to France next week and I would love for them to get me one.



look on farfetch. if I'm not mistaken you can filter boutiques by country and it will give you an idea of how much it would cost  
also, try looking on Givenchy's official app/e-store!


----------



## pur

Has anyone seen this Antigona Ring Trim before? I think its actually pretty cute 
Link


----------



## randr21

pur said:


> Has anyone seen this Antigona Ring Trim before? I think its actually pretty cute
> Link


I have the black, but never knew it came in small.


----------



## little_j

anashumi said:


> look on farfetch. if I'm not mistaken you can filter boutiques by country and it will give you an idea of how much it would cost
> also, try looking on Givenchy's official app/e-store!



Thanks! I couldn't decide as well on the goat or calf skin leather but ultimately I am set on getting the calf if its still available. I just think the bag in calf skin makes more of a statement if that makes sense. I will also be using as a work bag but from reviews on here the calf skin seems to be durable as well.


----------



## cwxx

Posted this in the Fendi forums but since the main event is definitely the small ant, I thought I'd post here too  Finally settled on the small ant in dark beige (calf/shiny) - absolutely no regrets! It was worth the wait, in fact I'm putting myself on a handbag ban for the rest of the year. The small ant really has everything I need and want in a bag.


----------



## Wplijnaar

cwxx said:


> Posted this in the Fendi forums but since the main event is definitely the small ant, I thought I'd post here too  Finally settled on the small ant in dark beige (calf/shiny) - absolutely no regrets! It was worth the wait, in fact I'm putting myself on a handbag ban for the rest of the year. The small ant really has everything I need and want in a bag.



&#128077;&#128076;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092; Gorgeous , love it &#10071;&#65039;enjoy &#128525;


----------



## catsinthebag

cwxx said:


> Posted this in the Fendi forums but since the main event is definitely the small ant, I thought I'd post here too  Finally settled on the small ant in dark beige (calf/shiny) - absolutely no regrets! It was worth the wait, in fact I'm putting myself on a handbag ban for the rest of the year. The small ant really has everything I need and want in a bag.



Beautiful bag, and how wonderful to feel you have the bag that fits your needs and wants. Congrats!


----------



## mdlchic77

Shanismom said:


> Thank you and congrats to you on your purchase as well. We're bag twins. I haven't actually carried "her" yet, but she will come out of the dust bag this weekend.



Yayyy bag twins! Enjoy taking her out for a spin this weekend!!!


----------



## Sazzy3103

cwxx said:


> Posted this in the Fendi forums but since the main event is definitely the small ant, I thought I'd post here too  Finally settled on the small ant in dark beige (calf/shiny) - absolutely no regrets! It was worth the wait, in fact I'm putting myself on a handbag ban for the rest of the year. The small ant really has everything I need and want in a bag.


Beautiful bag and love the scarf with it  I feel the same way about my small Ant, it's the perfect bag.


----------



## youngster

little_j said:


> Does anyone have current info on the price in Euro for the medium shiny black antigona? My parents are heading to France next week and I would love for them to get me one.



I'm heading to Europe myself this year so I've been pricing them as well.  It's harder to find Givenchy prices in Euros than it is for, say, Chanel.  But, I am pretty sure the Antigona is around 1,550 Euros in France for the small, goatskin, no studs or anything fancy.  The medium is 1,650 Euros. Hope this helps! If your parents come back with one for you, let us know how much it cost. I'd be really interested!


----------



## antschulina

I recently got a black Medium calfskin and shiny Antigona.


----------



## antschulina

little_j said:


> Does anyone have current info on the price in Euro for the medium shiny black antigona? My parents are heading to France next week and I would love for them to get me one.




The Medium Antigona is 1800-ish. The small is 1500-ish and the mini is 1400-ish. HTH


----------



## little_j

youngster said:


> I'm heading to Europe myself this year so I've been pricing them as well.  It's harder to find Givenchy prices in Euros than it is for, say, Chanel.  But, I am pretty sure the Antigona is around 1,550 Euros in France for the small, goatskin, no studs or anything fancy.  The medium is 1,650 Euros. Hope this helps! If your parents come back with one for you, let us know how much it cost. I'd be really interested!


My parents were able to buy me one from the Givenchy boutique in Paris. I was after the black medium calfskin with silver hardware and it cost 1650 Euros and then you get 12% tax back at the airport. So it's not bad when converted to AU dollars so it roughly cost me $2100. Considering I would have paid $2450 if they bought it from Selfridges which was my back up place. 

The cheapest place to get the antigona though is from an online italian(I think) store called lindepalais,  it costs 1354 Euros for the medium (plus if you sign up they send you a 10% off code). I would have done that but they sold out of the calf skin and they said they wouldn't be restocking it anymore.


----------



## little_j

antschulina said:


> I recently got a black Medium calfskin and shiny Antigona.



So pretty!!


----------



## youngster

little_j said:


> My parents were able to buy me one from the Givenchy boutique in Paris. I was after the black medium calfskin with silver hardware and it cost 1650 Euros and then you get 12% tax back at the airport. So it's not bad when converted to AU dollars so it roughly cost me $2100. Considering I would have paid $2450 if they bought it from Selfridges which was my back up place.
> 
> The cheapest place to get the antigona though is from an online italian(I think) store called lindepalais,  it costs 1354 Euros for the medium (plus if you sign up they send you a 10% off code). I would have done that but they sold out of the calf skin and they said they wouldn't be restocking it anymore.



That's great!  Congrats!  I appreciate the information.   I'm after a small black in the goatskin with silver hardware.


----------



## youngster

antschulina said:


> I recently got a black Medium calfskin and shiny Antigona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312958



Your bag is beautiful!  Love it!


----------



## cwxx

Wplijnaar said:


> &#128077;&#128076;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092; Gorgeous , love it &#10071;&#65039;enjoy &#128525;





catsinthebag said:


> Beautiful bag, and how wonderful to feel you have the bag that fits your needs and wants. Congrats!





Sazzy3103 said:


> Beautiful bag and love the scarf with it  I feel the same way about my small Ant, it's the perfect bag.



Thanks all! It's so much fun sharing the ant love in the forums, but I also like how it can still fly under the radar in the general public


----------



## hrhsunshine

cwxx said:


> Posted this in the Fendi forums but since the main event is definitely the small ant, I thought I'd post here too  Finally settled on the small ant in dark beige (calf/shiny) - absolutely no regrets! It was worth the wait, in fact I'm putting myself on a handbag ban for the rest of the year. The small ant really has everything I need and want in a bag.



Stunning! Would u say it is a warmer or cooler tone of beige? Or perhaps a perfect in the middle?


----------



## cwxx

hrhsunshine said:


> Stunning! Would u say it is a warmer or cooler tone of beige? Or perhaps a perfect in the middle?



Thank you hrhsunshine! I'd say it's a warmer beige - with a shade of darkness. Dark beige is a pretty good description, I could see it matching a slightly dark piece of caramel candy. Now I want to add caramel to my grocery list


----------



## seagullz

antschulina said:


> The Medium Antigona is 1800-ish. The small is 1500-ish and the mini is 1400-ish. HTH



Hi! May I know where you got it from? I am looking for such leather and in small size. Do you think the shiny material will be easily scratched? I am usually a Bal girl recently looking into structured bags.

And what kind of leather is it for this shiny leather? Calf ?

Thanks


----------



## nushles

seagullz said:


> Hi! May I know where you got it from? I am looking for such leather and in small size. Do you think the shiny material will be easily scratched? I am usually a Bal girl recently looking into structured bags.
> 
> 
> 
> And what kind of leather is it for this shiny leather? Calf ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Check out farfetch, and browse the European store options


----------



## antschulina

seagullz said:


> Hi! May I know where you got it from? I am looking for such leather and in small size. Do you think the shiny material will be easily scratched? I am usually a Bal girl recently looking into structured bags.
> 
> And what kind of leather is it for this shiny leather? Calf ?
> 
> Thanks



Hi,

I got it "pre-owned" from one of the internet providers. I got it at a great price, and the bag is brand new. It has no corner wear, no scratches, no stains.
The leather is shiny, and it is calf. So far, it feels very durable and structured, and shows no rain stains, neither any scratches.
HTH


----------



## antschulina

youngster said:


> Your bag is beautiful!  Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## antschulina

little_j said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## seagullz

antschulina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got it "pre-owned" from one of the internet providers. I got it at a great price, and the bag is brand new. It has no corner wear, no scratches, no stains.
> The leather is shiny, and it is calf. So far, it feels very durable and structured, and shows no rain stains, neither any scratches.
> HTH



Thanks! Lucky you...hope I am able to find one like yours at great price.


----------



## seagullz

nushles said:


> Check out farfetch, and browse the European store options



Thanks! But I am from Asia, will take a look as well.


----------



## Elaine1904

Just put this on layby - has anyone seen this in real life before? Which year is this?
Thanks [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

Elaine1904 said:


> View attachment 3317163
> 
> 
> Just put this on layby - has anyone seen this in real life before? Which year is this?
> Thanks [emoji4][emoji4]




Pinksky has this bag I think and in black too. Maybe AW15??


----------



## antschulina

seagullz said:


> Thanks! Lucky you...hope I am able to find one like yours at great price.



Thank you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## little_j

I have been loving this bag. Been using it for the past week everyday. I feel a bit weird though because I don't have much in there and the bag is quite big does anyone else find that? I have the medium size. This actually is my first 'big bag' I only own mini bags so maybe i just need to find more stuff to bring with me haha. Regardless its so nice and I'm quite glad I went with the med as it suits my frame perfectly.


----------



## sarahzhao29

hey guys i just have a quick question about the mini antigona, i'm searching around for one and see that some of the straps on the mini are only adjustable on one side with the studs, and some other ones have both sides that are adjustable. what's up with that? is it simply a newer model?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

sarahzhao29 said:


> hey guys i just have a quick question about the mini antigona, i'm searching around for one and see that some of the straps on the mini are only adjustable on one side with the studs, and some other ones have both sides that are adjustable. what's up with that? is it simply a newer model?




The newer models are adjustable on both sides


----------



## mdlchic77

little_j said:


> I have been loving this bag. Been using it for the past week everyday. I feel a bit weird though because I don't have much in there and the bag is quite big does anyone else find that? I have the medium size. This actually is my first 'big bag' I only own mini bags so maybe i just need to find more stuff to bring with me haha. Regardless its so nice and I'm quite glad I went with the med as it suits my frame perfectly.



Congratulations on your Antigona!! I have the same thoughts!  I recently purchased the medium and LOVE it as well! I have nothing in mine either haha! Enjoy your beauty


----------



## little_j

mdlchic77 said:


> Congratulations on your Antigona!! I have the same thoughts!  I recently purchased the medium and LOVE it as well! I have nothing in mine either haha! Enjoy your beauty



yay glad I am not the only one and now I don't feel as weird hehe.


----------



## ceedoan

Sazzy3103 said:


> I've had the same bag for about 18 months now and use it daily for work. I always treat my Balenciaga's but did nothing for this one and it's still immaculate. It really is such a remarkable bag, it's really resilient and it looks great! (Pic taken last week)




is this the glazed calfskin?? also, is there only two leather types - goatskin (sugar) grained and glazed calfskin?? is there also a regular (unglazed) calfskin? thanks!


----------



## Sazzy3103

ceedoan said:


> is this the glazed calfskin?? also, is there only two leather types - goatskin (sugar) grained and glazed calfskin?? is there also a regular (unglazed) calfskin? thanks!


As far as I'm aware there's just the goatskin (grained leather) and the calfskin (shiny leather). My black small Antigona is the calfskin and my mini is the goatskin. They've both proven pretty resilient, although I have treated the goatskin with Collonil.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ceedoan said:


> is this the glazed calfskin?? also, is there only two leather types - goatskin (sugar) grained and glazed calfskin?? is there also a regular (unglazed) calfskin? thanks!




I believe there was a regular calf skin antigona, the very first generation. But after some time it sagged badly.


----------



## seagullz

I have been thinking whether to get a Antigona, as I am a Bal girl. Not sure whether I should take the plunge to get one. You think the design is classic and will last long? I am trying to justify my reason lol

Been reading the Bal or Antigona past threads on purse forum, I still thinking.


----------



## ceedoan

Sazzy3103 said:


> As far as I'm aware there's just the goatskin (grained leather) and the calfskin (shiny leather). My black small Antigona is the calfskin and my mini is the goatskin. They've both proven pretty resilient, although I have treated the goatskin with Collonil.





dangerouscurves said:


> I believe there was a regular calf skin antigona, the very first generation. But after some time it sagged badly.



thank u ladies!! now trying to decide between the two is another story....


----------



## hrhsunshine

seagullz said:


> I have been thinking whether to get a Antigona, as I am a Bal girl. Not sure whether I should take the plunge to get one. You think the design is classic and will last long? I am trying to justify my reason lol
> 
> Been reading the Bal or Antigona past threads on purse forum, I still thinking.



Welcome! I started as a Bal addict and migrated to Gbags a couple years ago. I think those who love Bal's' boho cool style can really enjoy the chic edgy style of Gbags.  The Ant is my fave Gbag.  It is my structured cool bag while the City is my slouchy cool bag. The Ant is a chic streamlined bag with just enough punch and unusual shape to make it so special. Definitely an eyecatcher. The Ant's simple lines and elegance can work with both dressy and casual looks and lends itself to be a worthy staple and classic addition. I wear it with sweats and dressier outfits. It works so well across the spectrum.  Ha, so yes, I think it is can definitely be a classic to enjoy for a long long time.


----------



## seagullz

hrhsunshine said:


> Welcome! I started as a Bal addict and migrated to Gbags a couple years ago. I think those who love Bal's' boho cool style can really enjoy the chic edgy style of Gbags.  The Ant is my fave Gbag.  It is my structured cool bag while the City is my slouchy cool bag. The Ant is a chic streamlined bag with just enough punch and unusual shape to make it so special. Definitely an eyecatcher. The Ant's simple lines and elegance can work with both dressy and casual looks and lends itself to be a worthy staple and classic addition. I wear it with sweats and dressier outfits. It works so well across the spectrum.  Ha, so yes, I think it is can definitely be a classic to enjoy for a long long time.



Hi hrhsunshine! Thank you very much for your precious comment and advice. Appreciated it. Have you sold all your bals then? haha. What i only afraid is that i might not get used to a structured bag after using Bals so long, but it does look sleek and classic for all kind of uses i guess. Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

seagullz said:


> Hi hrhsunshine! Thank you very much for your precious comment and advice. Appreciated it. Have you sold all your bals then? haha. What i only afraid is that i might not get used to a structured bag after using Bals so long, but it does look sleek and classic for all kind of uses i guess. Thanks.



Ur most welcome 

Absolutely NOT! I still have some precious Bals.  I have gone through MANY and do miss some that I have sold.  I still have two Citys, two PTs, and a Flat Clutch.  All lambskin.  I love their smooshy softness.  I will never let go of all my Bals.  I go back and forth with structured, smooshy, and in between.  From your signature block, you have a lovely Bal collection!  You have the goatskin ones, so transitioning to an Ant will be even easier for you.  GL with your decision!


----------



## Une elephante

hi all, does anybody know anything about the leather on this bag? It's new season but it's not shiny calfskin, or goatskin but says "calfskin". Is this leather durable? I don't want it to lose structure.


----------



## MJconfessions

Une elephante said:


> hi all, does anybody know anything about the leather on this bag? It's new season but it's not shiny calfskin, or goatskin but says "calfskin". Is this leather durable? I don't want it to lose structure.




I may have the same leather and the top half of the bag sometimes caves in a little over time. I used to use my Antigona everyday. Also now when I put on my shoulder strap I do see the leather that hangs from the strap soften up as well if you know what I mean.


----------



## MJconfessions

Une elephante said:


> hi all, does anybody know anything about the leather on this bag? It's new season but it's not shiny calfskin, or goatskin but says "calfskin". Is this leather durable? I don't want it to lose structure.




Don't get me wrong it will stands up on its own when I put it down.


----------



## Une elephante

MJconfessions said:


> Don't get me wrong it will stands up on its own when I put it down.



Thanks for replying  Does it scratch easily? I've only seem the goatskin and shiny calf leather IRL so was wandering...


----------



## seagullz

hrhsunshine said:


> Ur most welcome
> 
> Absolutely NOT! I still have some precious Bals.  I have gone through MANY and do miss some that I have sold.  I still have two Citys, two PTs, and a Flat Clutch.  All lambskin.  I love their smooshy softness.  I will never let go of all my Bals.  I go back and forth with structured, smooshy, and in between.  From your signature block, you have a lovely Bal collection!  You have the goatskin ones, so transitioning to an Ant will be even easier for you.  GL with your decision!



Thanks, I need to make decision by this weekend as a local girl doing a European spree in my country. Just would like to ask you whether the Antigona is heavy without anything inside? Of course compare to Bals I think any bag will b heavier" but  I mean is it very bad? Sorry for so many questions as you have many bals so I think you will be a better person to comment. Lol. Thank you very much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

seagullz said:


> Thanks, I need to make decision by this weekend as a local girl doing a European spree in my country. Just would like to ask you whether the Antigona is heavy without anything inside? Of course compare to Bals I think any bag will b heavier" but  I mean is it very bad? Sorry for so many questions as you have many bals so I think you will be a better person to comment. Lol. Thank you very much.



No problem! That is what TPF is for   I have both the small and medium Antigonas. When I think about their weight compared to other bags, like the SDJ or Birkin 35, I would say they are comparable. When empty, I don't find them really heavy.  However, the medium can get quite heavy b/c it has so much room, you can REALLY load it up.  The small Ant is a great size and holds more than Bal City. It can fit everything that is in a Bal City, plus a small umbrella or water bottle. The great thing about Antigonas is they have the ideal shoulder strap.  The width of the strap is perfect to not dig into your shoulder yet it doesn't slide off either.


----------



## seagullz

hrhsunshine said:


> No problem! That is what TPF is for   I have both the small and medium Antigonas. When I think about their weight compared to other bags, like the SDJ or Birkin 35, I would say they are comparable. When empty, I don't find them really heavy.  However, the medium can get quite heavy b/c it has so much room, you can REALLY load it up.  The small Ant is a great size and holds more than Bal City. It can fit everything that is in a Bal City, plus a small umbrella or water bottle. The great thing about Antigonas is they have the ideal shoulder strap.  The width of the strap is perfect to not dig into your shoulder yet it doesn't slide off either.




Thanks your reply is very helpful. I am looking into Small smooth calfskin Antigona with longer strap. I am about 5"4. As I don't have time to go to the boutique to try, i have to rely on research and forums, and helpful people like you. Thanks, my bal city usually put wallet, keys, tissue, make up pouch etc. don't really put umbrella and water bottle hehe


----------



## hrhsunshine

seagullz said:


> Thanks your reply is very helpful. I am looking into Small smooth calfskin Antigona with longer strap. I am about 5"4. As I don't have time to go to the boutique to try, i have to rely on research and forums, and helpful people like you. Thanks, my bal city usually put wallet, keys, tissue, make up pouch etc. don't really put umbrella and water bottle hehe




We are the same height! Small is a great size for petite people.  Share when you get yours


----------



## sarah5692

hi everyone! I'm having a serious antigona crisis.. today I did something very stupid and ended up slightly denting my antigona clutch :cry: basically I ended up holding the clutch with the strap facing the wrong way and the little triangular metal bit dug into the leather and I didn't notice it for a good 20 or 30 minutes!! does anyone know if over time the dent will disappear or if there is any method to get rid of it? I have a black goatskin grained leather antigona clutch. please help!!


----------



## fashion16

sarah5692 said:


> hi everyone! I'm having a serious antigona crisis.. today I did something very stupid and ended up slightly denting my antigona clutch :cry: basically I ended up holding the clutch with the strap facing the wrong way and the little triangular metal bit dug into the leather and I didn't notice it for a good 20 or 30 minutes!! does anyone know if over time the dent will disappear or if there is any method to get rid of it? I have a black goatskin grained leather antigona clutch. please help!!




Post pics please so we can give you advice


----------



## sarah5692

fashion16 said:


> Post pics please so we can give you advice














I know it's a bit difficult to see but there's basically a line about 2.5 cm..if you need more photos please let me know!


----------



## hrhsunshine

sarah5692 said:


> I know it's a bit difficult to see but there's basically a line about 2.5 cm..if you need more photos please let me know!



Luckily, it seems very slight, based on your photos.  You may want to rub against the leather from the inside of your clutch, applying pressure to push the dent out.  GL


----------



## MJconfessions

Une elephante said:


> Thanks for replying  Does it scratch easily? I've only seem the goatskin and shiny calf leather IRL so was wandering...




I've got quite a few scratches on mine. When I first got it I had a long scratch on the front. Over time with use the scratches don't seem as deep as when they first appeared. I would say my bag is about 7.5/10 condition from using it almost everyday for about a year.


----------



## ceedoan

hi ladies,
new to the givenchy forum but so excited to say hubby just ordered a small black calfskin antigona for me for mother's day!!! whoo hoo!! after going back and forth between the goatskin or calfskin, i decided to go for the calfskin bc it just looks so luxurious. sooo excited to finally join the antigona club with my first givenchy!!


----------



## bagloverny

Quick reveal of my small Antigona in linen!! I've searched so long for this color and was so lucky to find it in pristine condition. Thanks to hrhsunshine for authenticating! 

I've bought and sold a few Antigonas and always keep coming back to it, as it really is one of the best bag designs out there currently :love eyes: I love this color. A lovely neutral but still a little different, it's so chic and feminine. Difficult to photograph this color though haha. It looks a bit more pink in pictures.


----------



## Wplijnaar

bagloverny said:


> Quick reveal of my small Antigona in linen!! I've searched so long for this color and was so lucky to find it in pristine condition. Thanks to hrhsunshine for authenticating!
> 
> I've bought and sold a few Antigonas and always keep coming back to it, as it really is one of the best bag designs out there currently :love eyes: I love this color. A lovely neutral but still a little different, it's so chic and feminine. Difficult to photograph this color though haha. It looks a bit more pink in pictures.



&#128077;&#128076;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128154;&#128156;&#128155;&#128153; enjoy &#10071;&#65039;


----------



## nushles

bagloverny said:


> Quick reveal of my small Antigona in linen!! I've searched so long for this color and was so lucky to find it in pristine condition. Thanks to hrhsunshine for authenticating!
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought and sold a few Antigonas and always keep coming back to it, as it really is one of the best bag designs out there currently :love eyes: I love this color. A lovely neutral but still a little different, it's so chic and feminine. Difficult to photograph this color though haha. It looks a bit more pink in pictures.




Congrats on finding this! Absolutely gorgeous, am loving the color too! [emoji7]


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> Quick reveal of my small Antigona in linen!! I've searched so long for this color and was so lucky to find it in pristine condition. Thanks to hrhsunshine for authenticating!
> 
> I've bought and sold a few Antigonas and always keep coming back to it, as it really is one of the best bag designs out there currently :love eyes: I love this color. A lovely neutral but still a little different, it's so chic and feminine. Difficult to photograph this color though haha. It looks a bit more pink in pictures.




Stunning and elegant neutral! Enjoy!!


----------



## bagloverny

nushles said:


> Congrats on finding this! Absolutely gorgeous, am loving the color too! [emoji7]



Thank you so much!


----------



## bagloverny

hrhsunshine said:


> Stunning and elegant neutral! Enjoy!!



Thanks!!


----------



## dollymix27

Conrgats on finding your dream Antigona! The linen colour is so gorgeous!


----------



## bagloverny

dollymix27 said:


> Conrgats on finding your dream Antigona! The linen colour is so gorgeous!



Thank you, yes the linen color is so beautiful! I love it.


----------



## ceedoan

bagloverny said:


> Quick reveal of my small Antigona in linen!! I've searched so long for this color and was so lucky to find it in pristine condition. Thanks to hrhsunshine for authenticating!
> 
> I've bought and sold a few Antigonas and always keep coming back to it, as it really is one of the best bag designs out there currently :love eyes: I love this color. A lovely neutral but still a little different, it's so chic and feminine. Difficult to photograph this color though haha. It looks a bit more pink in pictures.




wow, this linen color is SOOOO gorgeous. it's a perfect neutral that i feel can be carried year-long, even in the winter months. congrats!!


----------



## aundria17

I just ordered this from saks.com. they have it listed in the description as silver hardware.  The picture shows black hardware.   I am really hoping it comes with black hardware. Once I placed the order it shows sold out now and says processing.  Everyone cross your fingers for me that it shows up with black hardware !! This is the small size. The medium size studded antigona  shows the black bag with silver hardware.  [emoji85]


----------



## BlueCherry

aundria17 said:


> I just ordered this from saks.com. they have it listed in the description as silver hardware.  The picture shows black hardware.   I am really hoping it comes with black hardware. Once I placed the order it shows sold out now and says processing.  Everyone cross your fingers for me that it shows up with black hardware !! This is the small size. The medium size studded antigona  shows the black bag with silver hardware.  [emoji85]




That looks great with black studs so yes fingers and toes are crossed for you [emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## Sweetyqbk

aundria17 said:


> I just ordered this from saks.com. they have it listed in the description as silver hardware.  The picture shows black hardware.   I am really hoping it comes with black hardware. Once I placed the order it shows sold out now and says processing.  Everyone cross your fingers for me that it shows up with black hardware !! This is the small size. The medium size studded antigona  shows the black bag with silver hardware.  [emoji85]




Looks so good. I'm sure it will come with black


----------



## seagullz

I just received my first G bag, Antigona. 

Look sleek for work, a total change from my usual Bals.


----------



## ChocolatEyes613

seagullz said:


> I just received my first G bag, Antigona.
> 
> Look sleek for work, a total change from my usual Bals.



So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## seagullz

ChocolatEyes613 said:


> So gorgeous!!!!



Thanks! I hope i will get used to it..


----------



## ceedoan

seagullz said:


> I just received my first G bag, Antigona.
> 
> 
> 
> Look sleek for work, a total change from my usual Bals.




Love it! I ordered the same one but had to send it back bc it was the older version with the short strap and I was wanting this longer version. But now I'm looking at getting a mini Pandora box since I can't have both!! [emoji24]


----------



## aundria17

Une elephante said:


> hi all, does anybody know anything about the leather on this bag? It's new season but it's not shiny calfskin, or goatskin but says "calfskin". Is this leather durable? I don't want it to lose structure.


I just received this bag so I can't give advice in durability.  I can take some pictures for you. It does look like it will scratch as there were some on the bag when I received it already.


----------



## babybluegirl

Hello ladies (and gents) 

I have a black medium ant... Sadly I rarely use it because the handles dig into my pits when I use the strap.   I was thinking of pairing it with a fendi strap you.   Based on my Google-fu the fendi one is longer than the usual strap.  Has anyone tried? Any other ideas to avoid the armpit poke?


----------



## Darya66

Hello I am wanting to purchase an Antigona but want to authenticate it first the seller claims she has no recipet can anyone help me please? &#128522;


----------



## babybluegirl

Darya66 said:


> Hello I am wanting to purchase an Antigona but want to authenticate it first the seller claims she has no recipet can anyone help me please? &#128522;




Hey there. 

Post your authentication request in the link below.  Just follow the requested format.   

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/authenticate-this-givenchy-read-1st-page-before-posting-147215.html

Good luck!


----------



## Vee1227

Me and my small navy Antigona [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Vee1227 said:


> Me and my small navy Antigona [emoji813]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346279



Beautiful!!


----------



## Bagloverdubai

Soo beautiful!! I love the color.


----------



## nushles

Vee1227 said:


> Me and my small navy Antigona [emoji813]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346279




Congrats! She's lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## ycstar89

Vee1227 said:


> Me and my small navy Antigona [emoji813]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346279


love it!!!!


----------



## Vee1227

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful!!







Bagloverdubai said:


> Soo beautiful!! I love the color.







nushles said:


> Congrats! She's lovely! [emoji7]







ycstar89 said:


> love it!!!!




Thank you!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
I'm not a "structured bag" girl at all...but I made an exception for this bag!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bagloverny

Off to work with my small linen Antigona &#128525;


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> Off to work with my small linen Antigona &#128525;



Gorgeous!


----------



## aundria17

My studded Antigona hanging out with  so black chanel jumbo


----------



## Aggiemissy01

Gorgeous bag! 


Vee1227 said:


> Me and my small navy Antigona [emoji813]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346279


----------



## Vee1227

Aggiemissy01 said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Thank you!! [emoji170]


----------



## killua_estee

I thought this review might be useful for tpfers who are considering getting an antigona! I have mine for almost 3 years (bought in paris in 2013), medium shiny calf in black, and been using it a lot. It still look great and the only worn area I spotted was at the handles where it peeled off a little. 

This bag holds up amazingly! I've been carrying rather heavy stuff in that bag (laptop, a4 documents etc).
It does weight a ton after loading everything though [emoji14]  

Although I can feel the leather softening very slightly, the structure is still strong and is able to stand by itself. Love love love the antigona!


----------



## luxurygal84

Thanks for this. I've been concerned about marking up the shiny calf. Glad to know it's durable!


----------



## Bagproud

Stunning!!I love both of them.


----------



## babybluegirl

Here are my antigona babies.   Big sister and little sister.   

Pardon the potato quality photo.


----------



## _joyce

I was browsing Neiman Marcus for available Antigona colors and noticed a medium Oxblood Ant (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...ther-Satchel-Bag-Oxblood/prod189140067/p.prod) priced at $4,190 for preorder. I'm trying to understand the price. The description doesn't have much detail on the kind of leather.

I looked further on Neiman and found a calfskin medium Camel Ant (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...lfskin-Satchel-Bag-Camel/prod179350988/p.prod) at $4,190 as well. Anyone know why these two are above the normal $2,435?


----------



## randr21

_joyce said:


> I was browsing Neiman Marcus for available Antigona colors and noticed a medium Oxblood Ant (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...ther-Satchel-Bag-Oxblood/prod189140067/p.prod) priced at $4,190 for preorder. I'm trying to understand the price. The description doesn't have much detail on the kind of leather.
> 
> I looked further on Neiman and found a calfskin medium Camel Ant (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...lfskin-Satchel-Bag-Camel/prod179350988/p.prod) at $4,190 as well. Anyone know why these two are above the normal $2,435?


Mis-priced is my guess.  It's not an exotic, so unless G snuck in a 40% increase...


----------



## Sazzy3103

babybluegirl said:


> Here are my antigona babies.   Big sister and little sister.
> 
> Pardon the potato quality photo.


Wow, the colour of that mini


----------



## FairGrape

Beautiful pics guys! Here's my contribution to this thread [emoji7]


----------



## bagloverny

Before going out to dinner with my husband. Small linen Antigona &#128525;


----------



## Elaine1904

_joyce said:


> I was browsing Neiman Marcus for available Antigona colors and noticed a medium Oxblood Ant (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...ther-Satchel-Bag-Oxblood/prod189140067/p.prod) priced at $4,190 for preorder. I'm trying to understand the price. The description doesn't have much detail on the kind of leather.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked further on Neiman and found a calfskin medium Camel Ant (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...lfskin-Satchel-Bag-Camel/prod179350988/p.prod) at $4,190 as well. Anyone know why these two are above the normal $2,435?




Whoa! That's a crazy price for an ant!!


----------



## nashpoo

Do any of your Antigonas have metal feet at the bottom of the purse?


----------



## Shrinkkbo

I must confess I got mine in January and am yet to carry it , I find the medium size too big and maybe it's the sky blue colour , I got a pair of Salvatore ferragamo flats to go with it, but am yet to make any use of her , so she just sits on the shelf &#128546;


----------



## dangerouscurves

nashpoo said:


> Do any of your Antigonas have metal feet at the bottom of the purse?




I haven't seen any with metal feet.


----------



## k5ml3k

Fully packed and ready for a day in the city...


----------



## FairGrape

k5ml3k said:


> Fully packed and ready for a day in the city...
> View attachment 3357053





Beautiful!


----------



## randr21

Shrinkkbo said:


> I must confess I got mine in January and am yet to carry it , I find the medium size too big and maybe it's the sky blue colour , I got a pair of Salvatore ferragamo flats to go with it, but am yet to make any use of her , so she just sits on the shelf &#128546;


You should start carrying it out, esp the sky blue is perfect for spring/summer.  Put your outfit together and change out of your current bag.


----------



## joml

Hi I'm planning to get an Antigona soon and I'm wondering what color you guys recommend. I already have a pandora in red (not sure the exact shade/color name) and a nightingale in black. Any suggestions? Pls include photos if possible  thanks in advance


----------



## Vancang

All ready,and packed to go!!!


----------



## Mimiz19

Hi everyone, 

1st time poster and long time lurker but my friend and I finally decided to purchase our first luxury handbag and it's the Givenchy Antigona!!! 

But we just noticed that the codes/stamp behind the label has three letters and four numbers. Does anyone know if this is normal? I read on therealreal that it's usually two letters and four numbers. Would really really appreciate any help here as it's our first luxury purchase! Everything else looks good on the bag though. 

My code says 3C C 0116 and it's a navy blue Antigona and my friends one is ZE D 0175 black Antigona. 
Thanks in advance ladies! I'll be sure to post pics of my Antigona (hopefully it's authentic ).


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Mimiz19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 1st time poster and long time lurker but my friend and I finally decided to purchase our first luxury handbag and it's the Givenchy Antigona!!!
> 
> But we just noticed that the codes/stamp behind the label has three letters and four numbers. Does anyone know if this is normal? I read on therealreal that it's usually two letters and four numbers. Would really really appreciate any help here as it's our first luxury purchase! Everything else looks good on the bag though.
> 
> My code says 3C C 0116 and it's a navy blue Antigona and my friends one is ZE D 0175 black Antigona.
> Thanks in advance ladies! I'll be sure to post pics of my Antigona (hopefully it's authentic ).




Perhaps you can try the ladies from "authenticate this thread" about your inquiry. But i hope you don't mind me asking, where did you & your friend get the bags?


----------



## Mimiz19

jadeaymanalac said:


> Perhaps you can try the ladies from "authenticate this thread" about your inquiry. But i hope you don't mind me asking, where did you & your friend get the bags?



Thanks! I got mine from Reebonz and she got hers from Farfetch. I've read around tpf and there's a lot of mixed reviews on reebonz. But I'm pretty sure farfetch is 100% authentic.


----------



## ZoobaAruba

nadiap said:


> My younger sister loved my Antigona so much - I had to lend it to her for the weekend




Hi, is yours the small or the medium size if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## nadiap

ZoobaAruba said:


> Hi, is yours the small or the medium size if you don't mind me asking?


It's small.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

randr21 said:


> You should start carrying it out, esp the sky blue is perfect for spring/summer.  Put your outfit together and change out of your current bag.


I think I will before the summer is out


----------



## Kdiane

Did anyone get confirmation that givenchy was definitely discontinuing the smooth leather? A few people mentioned it on here and I watched a couple of YouTube videos with ladies saying someone at Selfridges or Harrods were saying they were being discontinued?


----------



## kdoll

Hi everyone! Just wanted to ask, is this normal for the handles to be that...wide apart? I hope I'm making sense, haha. 

Would love to hear back from you! Thanks! xoxoxox


----------



## Mimiz19

Hi ladies, just got my first Givenchy Antigona and was wondering how I should care for it? I got it in Goat's leather - do any of you use leather conditioner? If so, what brand? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## babybluegirl

kdoll said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to ask, is this normal for the handles to be that...wide apart? I hope I'm making sense, haha.
> 
> Would love to hear back from you! Thanks! xoxoxox


 
Here's a photo of mine.  Doesn't seem as far apart though.  Maybe you can take measurements? Mine is about 13 cm at the widest point. Hope that helps!


----------



## littlemelody

Snagged this beauty during Barney's presale! My very first antigona!


----------



## randr21

littlemelody said:


> Snagged this beauty during Barney's presale! My very first antigona!


Beautiful shot, love the studs on such a feminine color.


----------



## Elaine1904

littlemelody said:


> Snagged this beauty during Barney's presale! My very first antigona!




I was just about to post mine too! Bag twins! 
How much was it on sale? I got mine slightly cheaper than retail but I can't help asking [emoji12]


----------



## littlemelody

Elaine1904 said:


> I was just about to post mine too! Bag twins!
> How much was it on sale? I got mine slightly cheaper than retail but I can't help asking [emoji12]


Bag twins!
I got mine for 40% off! Such a steal!


----------



## pinksky777

My brand new small antigona with chain detailing &#11088;&#65039;


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## Lillpebble

purchased the small Antigona in black sugar textured leather ) (with the new longer strap) over  the weekend.  I really do like the bag a lot but I observed a few things  that I wanted to get everyone's opinion on.

1.  I looked at bags at Neimans, Saks, and Barneys.  Neimans and Saks only had one bag each and they had scratches/imperfections so I went to Barneys.  Barneys  had 5 small bags that I could choose from.  The reason I had them pull  all 5 is because each bag had some type of scratch(s) or imperfection.  I  finally chose one which was not perfect but that I could live with.  My  bag doesn't have scratches in the leather but the handles seem to lean  one way and the Givenchy puffy sign has a "fat" stitch one one side  which you can't really see unless you look closely.  Also, when i looked  at the Serial number of the bag when I got home - the bag was made in  2015.  I'm wondering if it sat around for a while or was purchased  before and then returned.  

I know these are small picky items but I'm wondering if anyone else  noticed imperfections in the bags during purchase.  Any opinion on the  Antigona quality?


----------



## nashpoo

Lillpebble said:


> purchased the small Antigona in black (with the new longer strap) over  the weekend.  I really do like the bag a lot but I observed a few things  that I wanted to get everyone's opinion on.
> 
> 1.  I looked at bags at Neimans, Saks, and Barneys.  Neimans and Saks only had one bag each and they had scratches/imperfections so I went to Barneys.  Barneys  had 5 small bags that I could choose from.  The reason I had them pull  all 5 is because each bag had some type of scratch(s) or imperfection.  I  finally chose one which was not perfect but that I could live with.  My  bag doesn't have scratches in the leather but the handles seem to lean  one way and the Givenchy puffy sign has a "fat" stitch one one side  which you can't really see unless you look closely.  Also, when i looked  at the Serial number of the bag when I got home - the bag was made in  2015.  I'm wondering if it sat around for a while or was purchased  before and then returned.
> 
> I know these are small picky items but I'm wondering if anyone else  noticed imperfections in the bags during purchase.  Any opinion on the  Antigona quality?


Hmmm. Is it in the smooth leather?? Do you think you could post a picture of the handles? I was recently sent the last light blue antigona from SAKS but I noticed the handles looked a little dirty  Like they've been touched too much. So I decided to send it back. But I was able to find another light blue and it doesn't have any noticeable flaws. If you're not happy maybe try looking for another one?


----------



## Lillpebble

nashpoo said:


> Hmmm. Is it in the smooth leather?? Do you think you could post a picture of the handles? I was recently sent the last light blue antigona from SAKS but I noticed the handles looked a little dirty  Like they've been touched too much. So I decided to send it back. But I was able to find another light blue and it doesn't have any noticeable flaws. If you're not happy maybe try looking for another one?


hi, i looked at 7 bags before picking out this one - it was the best out of the bunch.  there's nothing wrong w/the handles per se - they are just tilting to one side which seems strange.  maybe it was the way the bag was stored - with the handles pushed to one side. Anyway, just wanted to get opinion on other purchases/quality of bags.


----------



## aundria17

Lillpebble said:


> purchased the small Antigona in black sugar textured leather ) (with the new longer strap) over  the weekend.  I really do like the bag a lot but I observed a few things  that I wanted to get everyone's opinion on.
> 
> 1.  I looked at bags at Neimans, Saks, and Barneys.  Neimans and Saks only had one bag each and they had scratches/imperfections so I went to Barneys.  Barneys  had 5 small bags that I could choose from.  The reason I had them pull  all 5 is because each bag had some type of scratch(s) or imperfection.  I  finally chose one which was not perfect but that I could live with.  My  bag doesn't have scratches in the leather but the handles seem to lean  one way and the Givenchy puffy sign has a "fat" stitch one one side  which you can't really see unless you look closely.  Also, when i looked  at the Serial number of the bag when I got home - the bag was made in  2015.  I'm wondering if it sat around for a while or was purchased  before and then returned.
> 
> I know these are small picky items but I'm wondering if anyone else  noticed imperfections in the bags during purchase.  Any opinion on the  Antigona quality?


I feel like the smooth leather has scratches from the hardware on the bag hitting it either while in the store or when they store it.  I got 2 from Saks. The first was badly scratched. Tags were torn off and tossed in the bag and the dust bag was dirty. I sent it back and reordered the bag. Everything is great on this one but there is one slight scratch. It was the last studded small they had left so I accepted it with the scratch because the bag is hard to come by.  I do believe the first bag they sent me was a customer  return. I attached a picture. Like I said it's a slight scratch but when you're spending nearly 3k for a bag it's sometimes a tough pill to swallow that it comes anything less than perfect.


----------



## Lillpebble

this scratch isn't bad at all.  The bags I saw had many such scratches and other flaws.  Not sure if the issue is improper storage and handling or is it that the leather is very sensitive and the bag gets scratched easily, maybe both.


----------



## Swtshan7

My first Givenchy....new to me 2013 medium Antigona in gunmetal pebble grain.


----------



## kate282

My beautiful Medium Goatskin Antigona. Purchased from the wonderful L'inde le Palais in Italy. Italy to Australia in 6 days, with 10% off!


----------



## shallbytoo

Hello guys, I've been eyeing on the Antigona for ages, I finally got it today. However, I found few caved in dots on the leather. This is my first Givenchy bag so I am wondering if this is normal or not. Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3371228&stc=1&d=1464842512

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3371229&stc=1&d=1464842512

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3371230&stc=1&d=1464842512


----------



## nashpoo

shallbytoo said:


> Hello guys, I've been eyeing on the Antigona for ages, I finally got it today. However, I found few caved in dots on the leather. This is my first Givenchy bag so I am wondering if this is normal or not. Thanks!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3371228&stc=1&d=1464842512
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3371229&stc=1&d=1464842512
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3371230&stc=1&d=1464842512


My smooth leather ant had the same thing. I guess it just depends on the leather you end up with!


----------



## shallbytoo

nashpoo said:


> My smooth leather ant had the same thing. I guess it just depends on the leather you end up with!



Thank you for your input, I appreciate it! I feel much better now : ) The bag is in perfect condition other than those dots. And they are not noticeable at all unless I point it out.
This maybe a dumb question, but do those dots get worse like bigger or they just stay as they are?
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## nashpoo

shallbytoo said:


> Thank you for your input, I appreciate it! I feel much better now : ) The bag is in perfect condition other than those dots. And they are not noticeable at all unless I point it out.
> This maybe a dumb question, but do those dots get worse like bigger or they just stay as they are?
> Thanks again for your help!


No worries! And they don't get any larger haha. They stay as is. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Swtshan7 said:


> My first Givenchy....new to me 2013 medium Antigona in gunmetal pebble grain.




Gorgeous!


----------



## babybluegirl

Here's my antigona family! So excited I thought I'd share.


----------



## procolour

my 1 year old Mini Antigona


----------



## lover189

kate282 said:


> My beautiful Medium Goatskin Antigona. Purchased from the wonderful L'inde le Palais in Italy. Italy to Australia in 6 days, with 10% off!


beautiful! did you have to pay import duties from l'inde when it was shipped to Australia?


----------



## kate282

lover189 said:


> beautiful! did you have to pay import duties from l'inde when it was shipped to Australia?



No, it was included in the total price. I paid $1800AUD including taxes and shipping, instead of $3,250 from Harrolds in Melbourne!


----------



## leechiyong

babybluegirl said:


> Here's my antigona family! So excited I thought I'd share.


Beautiful!  I love the purple one especially.  Is that a mini?


----------



## zedabee

kate282 said:


> My beautiful Medium Goatskin Antigona. Purchased from the wonderful L'inde le Palais in Italy. Italy to Australia in 6 days, with 10% off!


Hi there, great bag!  I am in Australia too and looking at purchasing my first Givenchy. L'inde le Palais seems to have great prices but am nervous about purchasing from them as have never really heard of them?  Do you have any input?  Thank you so much!


----------



## kate282

zedabee said:


> Hi there, great bag!  I am in Australia too and looking at purchasing my first Givenchy. L'inde le Palais seems to have great prices but am nervous about purchasing from them as have never really heard of them?  Do you have any input?  Thank you so much!



Hi! I was nervous too at first, but I felt more confident in them as they have an actual store front in Bologna as well as large following on Facebook and Instagram. I emailed them prior to purchasing to ensure it was the leather I wanted, and they got back to me in 1 day. I paid through PayPal, so if any issues arose I could easily dispute it. It was shipped through UPS. I ordered it on the Sunday and it arrived on the Friday. 

It was packaged in a massive box, and bubble wrapped well so no damage could be done. Came with full dustbag and tags. 

If you look on the Celine website, you will see they are a registered stockist for Celine. 

I could not have been more happy with them and will happily recommend them to everyone!


----------



## zedabee

kate282 said:


> Hi! I was nervous too at first, but I felt more confident in them as they have an actual store front in Bologna as well as large following on Facebook and Instagram. I emailed them prior to purchasing to ensure it was the leather I wanted, and they got back to me in 1 day. I paid through PayPal, so if any issues arose I could easily dispute it. It was shipped through UPS. I ordered it on the Sunday and it arrived on the Friday.
> 
> It was packaged in a massive box, and bubble wrapped well so no damage could be done. Came with full dustbag and tags.
> 
> If you look on the Celine website, you will see they are a registered stockist for Celine.
> 
> I could not have been more happy with them and will happily recommend them to everyone!



That's great feedback, thank you so much. Especially their being on Celine's website, great tip. Can I ask how duties/customs work?  It seems they ship VAT-free but DDU? Did you get a call from customs and have to pay them directly?  The medium Antigona is priced anywhere from $3000 - $4000 depending on if site is US or UK, but this one is coming in around $2,000, which just seems a little 'too' cheap haha.  I presume duties etc must amount to $500 or more?  Thanks for any info you've got on this!


----------



## kate282

zedabee said:


> That's great feedback, thank you so much. Especially their being on Celine's website, great tip. Can I ask how duties/customs work?  It seems they ship VAT-free but DDU? Did you get a call from customs and have to pay them directly?  The medium Antigona is priced anywhere from $3000 - $4000 depending on if site is US or UK, but this one is coming in around $2,000, which just seems a little 'too' cheap haha.  I presume duties etc must amount to $500 or more?  Thanks for any info you've got on this!



Taxes were included in the price I believe. I did not pay customs anything when it arrived! It was $1800AUD all up, no extra surprises. So it was DDP! I know it seems way too good to be true, and it took me weeks to work up the courage to buy from them. They frequently have sales of 30% off too


----------



## zedabee

kate282 said:


> Taxes were included in the price I believe. I did not pay customs anything when it arrived! It was $1800AUD all up, no extra surprises. So it was DDP! I know it seems way too good to be true, and it took me weeks to work up the courage to buy from them. They frequently have sales of 30% off too



oh you're so lucky!  They've just now emailed me back confirming it is DDU to Australia   So yours must have slipped through without paying anything extra!  Do post again if you buy from them again, would love to see if your experience with customs is the standard or if you got super lucky.  Given I want one of the classic black Antigonas, might have to hold out for the sales, sounds great!  Thanks again


----------



## babybluegirl

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  I love the purple one especially.  Is that a mini?



Thank you! Yes, it's a mini.    surprisingly roomy for its size.


----------



## alyssalenore

I still adore my Antigona. Bought it as a birthday present last year. Though with my abundance of black bags, sometimes I wish I got it in a different color.


----------



## pinksky777

[emoji254][emoji516]


----------



## Bagproud

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3375204
> 
> 
> I still adore my Antigona. Bought it as a birthday present last year. Though with my abundance of black bags, sometimes I wish I got it in a different color.



Beautiful fashion shot!


----------



## Stacy31

My Givenchy Antigona in Night Blue. I am sooo in love with this bag!!


----------



## Svrvh

Stacy31 said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in Night Blue. I am sooo in love with this bag!!




A medium right? Are you using it as an everyday bag? It's too gorgeous!


----------



## Stacy31

Svrvh said:


> A medium right? Are you using it as an everyday bag? It's too gorgeous!


 


Thank you...Yes, it's the medium size.  I am using it as an everyday bag and it's perfect


----------



## Dakotabear4

Love my Medium Nude bag!


----------



## randr21

Stacy31 said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in Night Blue. I am sooo in love with this bag!!


Love the blue contrast with your white pants, nice shoes too!


----------



## randr21

Dakotabear4 said:


> Love my Medium Nude bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377083


Lovely neutral


----------



## Stacy31

randr21 said:


> Love the blue contrast with your white pants, nice shoes too!


 


Thank you!  Kate Spade shoes...my absolute favorite


----------



## kdoll

medium antigona [emoji7]


----------



## Mintfox

My very old black goatskin Antigona would like to say hello to you all. My first designer bag, bought in spring 2012. Best investment I ever made bagwise.
She`s a workhorse that does never tire. She even got shinier over time... 
I still love her the most out of all my bags!


----------



## jadorelessacs

zedabee said:


> oh you're so lucky!  They've just now emailed me back confirming it is DDU to Australia   So yours must have slipped through without paying anything extra!  Do post again if you buy from them again, would love to see if your experience with customs is the standard or if you got super lucky.  Given I want one of the classic black Antigonas, might have to hold out for the sales, sounds great!  Thanks again


Hi,
I got my black small goat skin antigona with the longer strap from lindelepalais last year and it's DDU to Australia. The taxes amounted to about 20% of the total cost but It still came out cheaper in my opinion. i was very pleased with the quality of the bag, it's authentic, brand new and their customer service was efficient. At the moment they have the small antigona in navy on sale. You might want to check it out. 
Cheers!


----------



## dangerouscurves

kdoll said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to ask, is this normal for the handles to be that...wide apart? I hope I'm making sense, haha.
> 
> Would love to hear back from you! Thanks! xoxoxox



It's normal. I think it's from storage. If the box is short the handles will look like that.


----------



## Zeremine

Stuck in some epic Dallas traffic :/


----------



## jesstob

my first Givenchy! So in love with her


----------



## randr21

Zeremine said:


> Stuck in some epic Dallas traffic :/


Gorgeous pairing


----------



## Zeremine

jesstob said:


> View attachment 3383546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first Givenchy! So in love with her


Love the chain detail!


----------



## Zeremine

randr21 said:


> Gorgeous pairing


Thanks!


----------



## k5ml3k

littlemelody said:


> Snagged this beauty during Barney's presale! My very first antigona!



Beautiful! I got mine last year from Barneys sale as well [emoji4]


----------



## hiddencharms

My mini after 9 months of daily wear. Scuffs on the corners cause I don't baby my bags 
Still in love with this but I'm so tempted to get a small or medium in black......


----------



## pinksky777

My small antigona with chain detailing and my brand new Fendi abc charm [emoji1316]


----------



## bagloverny

Chilling with my small linen Antigona


----------



## pinksky777

My new Fendi pom with my mini blush antigona [emoji169]


----------



## itrar

HI guys! I bought a mini Antigona (which is absolutely amazing lol) from Harrods last year but I’m having troubles with the connector/shoulder strap part sometimes… I feel like the gap of the loop connector (sorry I don’t know the exact name of it…) is getting wider and sometimes the shoulder strap just fell off (I attached a photo and circled the part that I'm talking about).. I don’t take should straps off very often and I don’t know why it happens.. Can I just bring it to a department or boutique store and ask them to help me fix it? Thanks! XOXO


----------



## SerendipityLove

itrar said:


> HI guys! I bought a mini Antigona (which is absolutely amazing lol) from Harrods last year but I’m having troubles with the connector/shoulder strap part sometimes… I feel like the gap of the loop connector (sorry I don’t know the exact name of it…) is getting wider and sometimes the shoulder strap just fell off (I attached a photo and circled the part that I'm talking about).. I don’t take should straps off very often and I don’t know why it happens.. Can I just bring it to a department or boutique store and ask them to help me fix it? Thanks! XOXO



I purchased a mini antigona the other week and I've been experiencing the same issue. I brought it back to Saks because I was rather concerned and they informed me that this is normal.


----------



## Svrvh

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3394963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Fendi pom with my mini blush antigona [emoji169]



So cute! Love that S pom as I'm also an S [emoji6]


----------



## Wplijnaar

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3388943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small antigona with chain detailing and my brand new Fendi abc charm [emoji1316]


❤️❤️❤️ May I ask where you bought this gorgeous Antigona chain detail ? I'm in Los Angeles and couldn't find it at Barneys , Saks or Neiman Marcus , thank you in advance


----------



## pinksky777

Wplijnaar said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ May I ask where you bought this gorgeous Antigona chain detail ? I'm in Los Angeles and couldn't find it at Barneys , Saks or Neiman Marcus , thank you in advance



I bought it on farfetch.com actually! Saved quite a bit only payed 3200$ tax in, and here in Montreal it's 3900$ with tax. You can get it on farfetch which is a great site to shop and also ssense.com but it's a bit more there as it's located where I am here in Canada. Hope I helped! [emoji4]


----------



## Wplijnaar

pinksky777 said:


> I bought it on farfetch.com actually! Saved quite a bit only payed 3200$ tax in, and here in Montreal it's 3900$ with tax. You can get it on farfetch which is a great site to shop and also ssense.com but it's a bit more there as it's located where I am here in Canada. Hope I helped! [emoji4]


Thank you very much , enjoy your new Antigona in good health


----------



## plue89

itrar said:


> HI guys! I bought a mini Antigona (which is absolutely amazing lol) from Harrods last year but I’m having troubles with the connector/shoulder strap part sometimes… I feel like the gap of the loop connector (sorry I don’t know the exact name of it…) is getting wider and sometimes the shoulder strap just fell off (I attached a photo and circled the part that I'm talking about).. I don’t take should straps off very often and I don’t know why it happens.. Can I just bring it to a department or boutique store and ask them to help me fix it? Thanks! XOXO



Hi I have had the same issue too when I first got it. Particularly when I place it on my lap sometimes the shoulder strap falls off the link. I take my strap off everytime I store the bag. I find that when I place the strap back with the 'G nook' facing inside it doesn't happen as often. In fact I think I've never had problems ever since I started doing it that way. Sorry hope I am making sense.


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## itrar

plue89 said:


> Hi I have had the same issue too when I first got it. Particularly when I place it on my lap sometimes the shoulder strap falls off the link. I take my strap off everytime I store the bag. I find that when I place the strap back with the 'G nook' facing inside it doesn't happen as often. In fact I think I've never had problems ever since I started doing it that way. Sorry hope I am making sense.


Hi plue89, thanks a lot for this useful tip!! I'll give it a shot and hopefully this problem will never happen again!


----------



## pinksky777

Doubled up [emoji111]️


----------



## Wplijnaar

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Svrvh

pinksky777 said:


> Doubled up [emoji111]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403983



Inlove with your bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Wplijnaar

❤️♥️


----------



## pinksky777

Wplijnaar said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Svrvh said:


> Inlove with your bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Nostromo

Love it.


----------



## emiliagunawan

My Givenchy Antigona small in Red colour!


----------



## febzy

Hi ladies! Introducing my new Givenchy Antigona in Caramel, size small. This is the newer model with the longer detachable strap. Will do a full reveal in another post with more pics but I just couldn't wait to show off Miss Goldie. My first ever Givenchy bag so in loveeeee 
View attachment 3406030


----------



## hiddencharms

febzy said:


> View attachment 3406023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Introducing my new Givenchy Antigona in Caramel, size small. This is the newer model with the longer detachable strap. Will do a full reveal in another post with more pics but I just couldn't wait to show off Miss Goldie. My first ever Givenchy bag so in loveeeee
> View attachment 3406030



Really nice, congrats!


----------



## febzy

hiddencharms said:


> Really nice, congrats!



Thanks so much


----------



## Svrvh

febzy said:


> View attachment 3406023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Introducing my new Givenchy Antigona in Caramel, size small. This is the newer model with the longer detachable strap. Will do a full reveal in another post with more pics but I just couldn't wait to show off Miss Goldie. My first ever Givenchy bag so in loveeeee
> View attachment 3406030



Beautiful bag. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

febzy said:


> View attachment 3406023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Introducing my new Givenchy Antigona in Caramel, size small. This is the newer model with the longer detachable strap. Will do a full reveal in another post with more pics but I just couldn't wait to show off Miss Goldie. My first ever Givenchy bag so in loveeeee
> View attachment 3406030


This is beautiful, congratulations on your first Givenchy I especially love the contrast between the Caramel leather and GHW! I noticed you said "the newer model with the longer detachable strap" and was wondering if it could be worn crossbody? I'm contemplating between the Mini and the Small - I love the crossbody option on the mini but the size of the small.


----------



## febzy

Svrvh said:


> Beautiful bag. Enjoy! [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## febzy

reginaPhalange said:


> This is beautiful, congratulations on your first Givenchy I especially love the contrast between the Caramel leather and GHW! I noticed you said "the newer model with the longer detachable strap" and was wondering if it could be worn crossbody? I'm contemplating between the Mini and the Small - I love the crossbody option on the mini but the size of the small.



Thanks so much I love it  the bag is actually SHW. I think it comes across light gold because of the colour of the bag and the lighting in the pic. Unfortunately it cant be worn cross body as the strap is too short. My understanding was the older models strap was much shorter and fell under the armpit when you wore it which was why I referred to this as the newer model because its longer and now also detachable  I am 5"1 and this sits at my hip. I will attach a pic for reference


----------



## Wplijnaar

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## reginaPhalange

febzy said:


> Thanks so much I love it  the bag is actually SHW. I think it comes across light gold because of the colour of the bag and the lighting in the pic. Unfortunately it cant be worn cross body as the strap is too short. My understanding was the older models strap was much shorter and fell under the armpit when you wore it which was why I referred to this as the newer model because its longer and now also detachable  I am 5"1 and this sits at my hip. I will attach a pic for reference


Oh okay, thank you so much! I think I'm leaning towards the mini because it can fit all the essentials and can be worn crossbody. Congrats on your new bag though, it's beautiful[emoji5]


----------



## febzy

reginaPhalange said:


> Oh okay, thank you so much! I think I'm leaning towards the mini because it can fit all the essentials and can be worn crossbody. Congrats on your new bag though, it's beautiful[emoji5]



Thank you and Good luck with your decision, can't wait to see what you decide on


----------



## Clarious

Hey Everyone,
Just new to the Forum and purchased the Medium Antigona in smooth Black a week ago. It arrived on Monday and I couldn't be happier! Was a tough choice between the smooth black and the grey sugar leather but I am loving the smooth black  Just like Febzy this is my first ever Givenchy bag and so happy I took the plunge after wanting it for a while. Happy shopping! xo


----------



## febzy

Clarious said:


> View attachment 3409094
> View attachment 3409097
> View attachment 3409098
> View attachment 3409100
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> Just new to the Forum and purchased the Medium Antigona in smooth Black a week ago. It arrived on Monday and I couldn't be happier! Was a tough choice between the smooth black and the grey sugar leather but I am loving the smooth black  Just like Febzy this is my first ever Givenchy bag and so happy I took the plunge after wanting it for a while. Happy shopping! xo



Love the reveal welcome to TPF and Congrats on your beauty! Xx


----------



## Clarious

Thanks Febzy! Will use it for the first time this weekend, very excited X


----------



## katherinedvm

I'm obsessed with this new burgundy. Anyone seen it in real life? How does it compare to the oxblood color from last fall?


----------



## FairGrape

procolour said:


> my 1 year old Mini Antigona



Beautiful! Which Hermes twilly is this?


----------



## FairGrape

Clarious said:


> View attachment 3409094
> View attachment 3409097
> View attachment 3409098
> View attachment 3409100
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> Just new to the Forum and purchased the Medium Antigona in smooth Black a week ago. It arrived on Monday and I couldn't be happier! Was a tough choice between the smooth black and the grey sugar leather but I am loving the smooth black  Just like Febzy this is my first ever Givenchy bag and so happy I took the plunge after wanting it for a while. Happy shopping! xo


Beautiful! Great choice on the leather. It's more resilient than people think. Congratulations!


----------



## Clarious

FairGrape said:


> Beautiful! Great choice on the leather. It's more resilient than people think. Congratulations!


Thanks FairGrape! Yes the smooth is amazing, just love it. It was a bit of a tough choice between the smooth black and the grey colour in the soft leather but glad I went with the smooth black. Happy Shopping!


----------



## pinksky777

My favorite mini bag [emoji516][emoji175]


----------



## Clarious

katherinedvm said:


> I'm obsessed with this new burgundy. Anyone seen it in real life? How does it compare to the oxblood color from last fall?
> View attachment 3410312


Very nice colour!


----------



## Elaine1904

My small anti out for lunch with me.
Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Wplijnaar

Gorgeous ❤️


----------



## aundria17

Studded Antigona


----------



## pinksky777

My bag full as hell lol


----------



## slave2beauty

First time posting but not my first Givenchy Antigona mini Just received this today from Bergdorfs in color Shockingpink View media item 121


----------



## CrazyCool01

kate282 said:


> My beautiful Medium Goatskin Antigona. Purchased from the wonderful L'inde le Palais in Italy. Italy to Australia in 6 days, with 10% off!



Hi kate282,

Could you please share your experience with this store. authentic and properly packed ?

Thanks.


----------



## hiddencharms

slave2beauty said:


> First time posting but not my first Givenchy Antigona mini Just received this today from Bergdorfs in color Shockingpink View media item 121



the colour really is SHOCKING!
congrats on your pretty new bag!


----------



## eiiv

slave2beauty said:


> First time posting but not my first Givenchy Antigona mini Just received this today from Bergdorfs in color Shockingpink View media item 121


The color name is really appropriate. It's looking totally full-blown neon Pink. Wow. Enjoy the bag!


----------



## Ms.Qi

To all Studded Antigona owner,
does the leather easy to get scratched? TIA


----------



## aundria17

Ms.Qi said:


> To all Studded Antigona owner,
> does the leather easy to get scratched? TIA


I have only lightly scratched mine and they do rub out but I could see if it was more than light scratches it wouldn't.


----------



## Ms.Qi

thank you aundria17, for your feedback  im in between this stud one and the lamb skin one


----------



## aundria17

Ms.Qi said:


> thank you aundria17, for your feedback  im in between this stud one and the lamb skin one


I also have the plain one and if your question is the studs adding weight they do not.  Good luck


----------



## iluvbags11

Hello everyone!  Looking into this thread as I'm considering to buy a mini one. So torn between saint laurent baby sac du juor and mini antigona. How is the wear and tear of the bag? so far I have heard mixed reviews on saint laurent and more good reviews on this one. I love all your posts in here


----------



## iluvbags11

Mintfox said:


> My very old black goatskin Antigona would like to say hello to you all. My first designer bag, bought in spring 2012. Best investment I ever made bagwise.
> She`s a workhorse that does never tire. She even got shinier over time...
> I still love her the most out of all my bags!
> View attachment 3381645


Wow! this is good to know! I can't wait to get my first Givenchy! Your bag still look so good


----------



## Ms.Qi

aundria17 said:


> I also have the plain one and if your question is the studs adding weight they do not.  Good luck


thank you very much. im only worried about scratching on the leather i think it might look a little obvious since it's black


----------



## ChicagoJess

slave2beauty said:


> First time posting but not my first Givenchy Antigona mini Just received this today from Bergdorfs in color Shockingpink View media item 121



I love this bag!! I plan on getting it as my first Givenchy - hopefully sooner rather than later. Pink is my color - and this one is gorgeous!!!
Also really wanting the Antigona Shopper Tote.


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Joining this thread...
I couldn't be happier she is stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## LadyLorraineV




----------



## trina1223

So it's official! I'm joining the Givenchy world!


----------



## katherinedvm

trina1223 said:


> So it's official! I'm joining the Givenchy world!



Stunning! Which color and season is that?


----------



## bagfashionista

i am curious -- has anyone ever attempted to redye their antigona? (is it even possible?) I have an orange one that i bought about 1 1/2 years ago and it was beautiful when i got it --- but by now, the amount of discoloration that has happen just makes me cringe --- i feel guilty even trying to sell it ( and i doubt it will sell at any rate)


----------



## trina1223

katherinedvm said:


> Stunning! Which color and season is that?



Thanks! It's oxblood, I believe it's this season.


----------



## lauraleexj

In love with the Givenchy Antigona!


----------



## leechiyong

Congrats! 

I absolutely love this color.  I know Balenciaga has a shade out that's similar; do you happen to know how they compare?


----------



## Lou Hennessy

Hi all! I'm brand new here but thought this might be a great place to start! I've had my medium  Ginvenchy Antigona for about 10 months now and it's still perfect


----------



## pinksky777

My mini light pink antigona with my new Fendi Pirochan bag charm [emoji177][emoji516][emoji497]


----------



## aznshopgirl

Hi ladies, I desperately need your advice. I've decided that I want to purchase the Antigona small in black but I have some questions:

1. What is the strap length (heard they extended the length in 2015?). MyTheresa.com lists it as 84cm or 33". Is this the new longer strap?
2. I love the look of the matte (goat leather) but heard the shiny is more durable and scratch resistant? What is your experience with this?
3. Is the goat matte discontinued? It's not available on Givenchy.com but is available on MyTheresa. I'm having trouble finding it on other sites.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Lou Hennessy

aznshopgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I desperately need your advice. I've decided that I want to purchase the Antigona small in black but I have some questions:
> 
> 1. What is the strap length (heard they extended the length in 2015?). MyTheresa.com lists it as 84cm or 33". Is this the new longer strap?
> 2. I love the look of the matte (goat leather) but heard the shiny is more durable and scratch resistant? What is your experience with this?
> 3. Is the goat matte discontinued? It's not available on Givenchy.com but is available on MyTheresa. I'm having trouble finding it on other sites.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


 I'm unsure about the longer strap but I got my medium sized Antigona in October 2015 so I'm guessing I have the new longer strap size. Honestly the bag is heavy without anything in it so the strap really comes in handy on long work days. I also have the shiny leather and thank god because so far no scratches and let's say I'm not exactly very careful. Also with she shiny leather it's easier to clean! water stains can be irritating and harder to get out of other materials but glide off really easy on the shiny leather. I think Givenchy have discontinued the goat Matte.


----------



## aznshopgirl

Lou Hennessy, thanks for your advice.

I'm leaning towards the matte (for the look) but I want the longer strap. I see it available on MyTheresa but if its not the new longer strap (since matte has been disco'd so this could be the older model), I will buy the shiny.

Could someone who has the newer model of small confirm the strap length?


----------



## dodgygirl

aznshopgirl said:


> Lou Hennessy, thanks for your advice.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the matte (for the look) but I want the longer strap. I see it available on MyTheresa but if its not the new longer strap (since matte has been disco'd so this could be the older model), I will buy the shiny.
> 
> Could someone who has the newer model of small confirm the strap length?




I don't think the black goatskin Antigona is discontinued... it might be out of stock at some retailers which may be the reason you're having trouble finding it else where.
They have released other colours in goatskin for the new season so I can't imagine them discontinuing the classic black color in goatskin.

I can see it on the Barneys website. http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-ant...cess&prefv1=Givenchy&prefv2=isPublic&start=29

It also has the strap drop length too. I hope that helps in some way.


----------



## aznshopgirl

Hi dodgygirl, thanks for sharing the link. However, Barneys lists the strap drop as 9" which has to be wrong. That's just too short.

I'm just sceptical about the dimensions and descriptions on these sites. MyTheresa has the strap length listed as 33" and says its detachable. I don't believe it is but 33" seems more reasonable.


----------



## ClassicShopper

Help!  You are all so knowledgeable and I need some input.  Is it possible to have a Givenchy small Antigona with a serial code of ZED 0175?  I've only seen date codes with two letters, not three.  Also, is it possible to have an interior lining that has a side seam (long side of the bottom) instead of a center seam?  I really appreciate your insights -- and thanks for all your great posts and pictures!


----------



## pinksky777

My two favorite bags at the moment [emoji177]


----------



## Wplijnaar

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Wplijnaar

pinksky777 said:


> My two favorite bags at the moment [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440036
> View attachment 3440037


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## aundria17




----------



## drspock7

katherinedvm said:


> I'm obsessed with this new burgundy. Anyone seen it in real life? How does it compare to the oxblood color from last fall?
> View attachment 3410312



I just saved this same (color bag) pic....




I like the larger size too


----------



## peonia

Does anyone have experience with Givenchy bags that have grained metallic leather?


----------



## nushles

trina1223 said:


> So it's official! I'm joining the Givenchy world!



Love this! [emoji7] congrats and welcome to the club! [emoji51]


----------



## randr21

drspock7 said:


> I just saved this same (color bag) pic....
> 
> View attachment 3442594
> 
> 
> I like the larger size too


Love this look.  The color in pic seems more subtle than last season, like a rust color as opposed to deep burgundy.


----------



## Xyp

Hi ladies, will grey antigona still be classic in years to come? Trying to decide which color to get. I always buy black bags so thing grey or navy. Love the grey now but also love the navy. Just wondering which would be better in a few years.thanks
Thanks


----------



## Chanelvr

hello! I'm 5'2, petite and want to purchase my first antigona. I really love the look of the medium, will that look totally crazy on me? Can anyone post a modeling shot of them with a medium an similar height? Thank you so much!!


----------



## randr21

Xyp said:


> Hi ladies, will grey antigona still be classic in years to come? Trying to decide which color to get. I always buy black bags so thing grey or navy. Love the grey now but also love the navy. Just wondering which would be better in a few years.thanks
> Thanks


Responded to your other post, but didnt know you were considering navy...I still think grey is a better choice.  But if you lack color, than blue will pop more.


----------



## randr21

Chanelvr said:


> hello! I'm 5'2, petite and want to purchase my first antigona. I really love the look of the medium, will that look totally crazy on me? Can anyone post a modeling shot of them with a medium an similar height? Thank you so much!!


Not crazy at all, and interesting enough, I prefer med and I'm petite as well.  Ive tried the small and altho its a lovely size, I don't like its cutesy look, and how it makes me look too cute.  Med is more of my style.  However, small is lighter, if you care about that.  There are many pics in this thread, and the action shot thread, but you just have to look thru them.


----------



## Chanelvr

randr21 said:


> Not crazy at all, and interesting enough, I prefer med and I'm petite as well.  Ive tried the small and altho its a lovely size, I don't like its cutesy look, and how it makes me look too cute.  Med is more of my style.  However, small is lighter, if you care about that.  There are many pics in this thread, and the action shot thread, but you just have to look thru them.


thank you!!


----------



## Kaylee92

I'm joining the club!. My first Givenchy Antigona bag.


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## ellodoll

Kaylee92 said:


> I'm joining the club!. My first Givenchy Antigona bag.
> View attachment 3447522


SO GOOD


----------



## katherinedvm

Kaylee92 said:


> I'm joining the club!. My first Givenchy Antigona bag.
> View attachment 3447522



Love the metal detail! Is that this season?


----------



## Kaylee92

Yes it is!


----------



## Camswife




----------



## BlueCherry

My mini bag for the weekend [emoji3]


----------



## randr21

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3457643
> 
> 
> My mini bag for the weekend [emoji3]


Isnt it cute and stylish?  Love using mine for wknd runs too.  Light with only my essentials.[emoji4]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3457643
> 
> 
> My mini bag for the weekend [emoji3]


Obsedia is one of fav bag from GIVENCHY


----------



## foambubble

jadorelessacs said:


> Hi,
> I got my black small goat skin antigona with the longer strap from lindelepalais last year and it's DDU to Australia. The taxes amounted to about 20% of the total cost but It still came out cheaper in my opinion. i was very pleased with the quality of the bag, it's authentic, brand new and their customer service was efficient. At the moment they have the small antigona in navy on sale. You might want to check it out.
> Cheers!


Hi there. Did you have to pay import taxes when it arrived in Australia? Thanks!


hiddencharms said:


> Really nice, congrats!


----------



## jadorelessacs

Hi, 
Yes I did. UPS called me to tell me that The bag will not be delivered until I have paid the taxes.


----------



## foambubble

jadorelessacs said:


> Hi,
> Yes I did. UPS called me to tell me that The bag will not be delivered until I have paid the taxes.


Thanks. I think it still works out cheaper than ordering elsewhere. Thanks for confirming


----------



## jadorelessacs

No worries!  You'll def save hundreds of $$, more than enough to buy a pandora wallet to match your antigona. =) Cheers


----------



## cwxx

Hey all! I saw this brown goat small antigona at my local TJMaxx today. It had a detachable shoulder strap? I thought only the mini had a detachable shoulder strap...this one (if it's real) doesn't look very secure either.


----------



## Sourisbrune

cwxx said:


> Hey all! I saw this brown goat small antigona at my local TJMaxx today. It had a detachable shoulder strap? I thought only the mini had a detachable shoulder strap...this one (if it's real) doesn't look very secure either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466192
> View attachment 3466191



It's real.  The new small (including the camel colored) Antigonas at Barney's have detachable shoulder straps.
Wow!  What a discount at TJ Maxx.


----------



## randr21

cwxx said:


> Hey all! I saw this brown goat small antigona at my local TJMaxx today. It had a detachable shoulder strap? I thought only the mini had a detachable shoulder strap...this one (if it's real) doesn't look very secure either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466192
> View attachment 3466191


Great color btw.  I have this in the old gale style and it goes well with so many things.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

cwxx said:


> Hey all! I saw this brown goat small antigona at my local TJMaxx today. It had a detachable shoulder strap? I thought only the mini had a detachable shoulder strap...this one (if it's real) doesn't look very secure either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466192
> View attachment 3466191


Wow, what a steal!! You HAVE to buy this!!


----------



## Sherenku

Hi all, I have a question concerning the Antigona mini and I would be really grateful if anyone could help! 

I did not put this post to the authentication post because I thought this is more about their serial numbering system.  If this should belong to the authentication post, please let me know!

I got a blue Antigona yesterday from a local reseller.  I checked up some Antigona authentication posts myself and thought that all the details of the Antigona looks right - The "Givenchy" logo, the stitching, the zipper, and the strap buckle all looks fine.  

However, when I check the zipper pull again, the stitching looks a bit messy.  
Then I go ahead to check the serial number behind the inner pocket tab, the serial number looks fine too compared to my other Givenchy purses, except there is an alphabet "B" in between 3C (production location) and 0175 (production date).  

I am wondering if this is a bag with defect right out from the production, hence the alphabet "B" meaning class B product?  Any thoughts?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Sherenku said:


> Hi all, I have a question concerning the Antigona mini and I would be really grateful if anyone could help!
> 
> I did not put this post to the authentication post because I thought this is more about their serial numbering system.  If this should belong to the authentication post, please let me know!
> 
> I got a blue Antigona yesterday from a local reseller.  I checked up some Antigona authentication posts myself and thought that all the details of the Antigona looks right - The "Givenchy" logo, the stitching, the zipper, and the strap buckle all looks fine.
> 
> However, when I check the zipper pull again, the stitching looks a bit messy.
> Then I go ahead to check the serial number behind the inner pocket tab, the serial number looks fine too compared to my other Givenchy purses, except there is an alphabet "B" in between 3C (production location) and 0175 (production date).
> 
> I am wondering if this is a bag with defect right out from the production, hence the alphabet "B" meaning class B product?  Any thoughts?  Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 3468771
> View attachment 3468772
> View attachment 3468773
> View attachment 3468774
> View attachment 3468775




I'm not sure about codes, but I almost bought an Antigona from Barney's, but the stitching was a little messy above the leather "Givenchy" triangle (along the zipper).  Someone has a photo of an Antigona at TJMaxx in an earlier post.  If you zoom in, it's stitching is a little off, too.
I probably haven't helped, but thought I'd give you a little stitching info.
The color of your bag is beautiful!
Good luck!


----------



## gabriellebar

Absolutely love this colour! Whats the name of this colour if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gabriellebar

Zeremine said:


> Stuck in some epic Dallas traffic :/



Absolutely love this colour! Whats the name of this colour if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## randr21

Sherenku said:


> Hi all, I have a question concerning the Antigona mini and I would be really grateful if anyone could help!
> 
> I did not put this post to the authentication post because I thought this is more about their serial numbering system.  If this should belong to the authentication post, please let me know!
> 
> I got a blue Antigona yesterday from a local reseller.  I checked up some Antigona authentication posts myself and thought that all the details of the Antigona looks right - The "Givenchy" logo, the stitching, the zipper, and the strap buckle all looks fine.
> 
> However, when I check the zipper pull again, the stitching looks a bit messy.
> Then I go ahead to check the serial number behind the inner pocket tab, the serial number looks fine too compared to my other Givenchy purses, except there is an alphabet "B" in between 3C (production location) and 0175 (production date).
> 
> I am wondering if this is a bag with defect right out from the production, hence the alphabet "B" meaning class B product?  Any thoughts?  Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 3468771
> View attachment 3468772
> View attachment 3468773
> View attachment 3468774
> View attachment 3468775


If the front of zipper stitching is fine, then the back is a casualty unfortunately.  I guess this one missed the QC check.


----------



## cwxx

Sourisbrune said:


> It's real.  The new small (including the camel colored) Antigonas at Barney's have detachable shoulder straps.
> Wow!  What a discount at TJ Maxx.





randr21 said:


> Great color btw.  I have this in the old gale style and it goes well with so many things.





GlitterEyebags said:


> Wow, what a steal!! You HAVE to buy this!!



Thank you Sourisbrune, randr21 and GlitterEyebags! Interesting that the new small has a detachable strap. I wonder how its working out for people who have it since it's not a clip/closed clasp. 

If it was the shiny leather I definitely would have snatched it up lol but for now, leave it to the next Ant fan (and hopefully not a reseller).


----------



## Sherenku

Sourisbrune said:


> I'm not sure about codes, but I almost bought an Antigona from Barney's, but the stitching was a little messy above the leather "Givenchy" triangle (along the zipper).  Someone has a photo of an Antigona at TJMaxx in an earlier post.  If you zoom in, it's stitching is a little off, too.
> I probably haven't helped, but thought I'd give you a little stitching info.
> The color of your bag is beautiful!
> Good luck!



Thank you so much! Your detailed information is a great help - just a little bit surprised that Givenchy purses have imperfections like that. They have impeccable designs though!

Thanks a lot again for your help!



gabriellebar said:


> Absolutely love this colour! Whats the name of this colour if you don't mind me asking?



Found the same purse on Neiman Marcus website, it says the color is electric blue  you may refer to this website: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givench...atchel-Bag-Electric-Blue/prod184320531/p.prod

Hope it helps!



randr21 said:


> If the front of zipper stitching is fine, then the back is a casualty unfortunately.  I guess this one missed the QC check.



Thank you so much for your information! The front of the zipper looks absolutely fine just like all other details of the purse. I guess it is a QC problem. But the bag was a great deal (got it for 500USD) so I guess I can live with that


----------



## FairGrape

Sherenku said:


> But the bag was a great deal (got it for 500USD) so I guess I can live with that



What a beautiful color and what an awesome deal! Congratulations! You are going to love it. I have been using mine for two years now. still looks brand new!


----------



## Miss World

pinksky777 said:


> Doubled up [emoji111]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403983


Hi what size is your Antigona? It's beautiful


----------



## Zeremine

gabriellebar said:


> Absolutely love this colour! Whats the name of this colour if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks! It's called "hazy blue", I believe.


----------



## Graciiiiie

Hi Givenchy lovers!!! 
Does anyone know if a LV Clemence wallet will fit inside (hopefully horizontally somehow) a mini antigona. I want to purchase one but not if it wont somehow fit in either of my mini ants [emoji7] I'm a bit far from a LV store to try in person and I want to order online before I change my mind [emoji38] Thankyou!!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Zeremine

Graciiiiie said:


> Hi Givenchy lovers!!!
> Does anyone know if a LV Clemence wallet will fit inside (hopefully horizontally somehow) a mini antigona. I want to purchase one but not if it wont somehow fit in either of my mini ants [emoji7] I'm a bit far from a LV store to try in person and I want to order online before I change my mind [emoji38] Thankyou!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app



Hi Gracie! I can easily fit an iPad mini inside my mini ant and close the zipper, so you shouldn't have an issue with the wallet. It's a fantastic bag.


----------



## Graciiiiie

Omg thank you for replying so quickly!!! In that case, I'm going to pull the trigger today [emoji4][emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## summergirl1

Harrods has the extra 10% off this weekend. I bought a small Antigona and I saved $821! All you have to do to get the 10% off is sign up for their rewards program, it's free to sign up.


----------



## KeharaO

Hi
Just brought this new baby home. Yaay  finally...my never ending craving and obsession with MiniAnt....
After contemplating for so long I'd decided to choose this cherry red.
Actually at first I was leaning toward the Taupe one.  Because I always pick neutral, nudey colors as for my daily bag.
And the taupe is now really hard to find

But when I saw IRL, this cherry red won my heart....hmm I dunno it seems like the deep berry-ish red really enhance the structure of this bag rather than the Taupe..
But now I'm afraid it was just me being impulsilve. Because I've never had bag with such bold color before.
(Always pick the nude, navy or black)

What do you think? Is the Taupe better than this one? Should I exchange this and bringing home the Taupe? Need your opinion. Thank u sooo much!


----------



## Svrvh

KeharaO said:


> Hi
> Just brought this new baby home. Yaay  finally...my never ending craving and obsession with MiniAnt....
> After contemplating for so long I'd decided to choose this cherry red.
> Actually at first I was leaning toward the Taupe one.  Because I always pick neutral, nudey colors as for my daily bag.
> And the taupe is now really hard to find
> 
> But when I saw IRL, this cherry red won my heart....hmm I dunno it seems like the deep berry-ish red really enhance the structure of this bag rather than the Taupe..
> But now I'm afraid it was just me being impulsilve. Because I've never had bag with such bold color before.
> (Always pick the nude, navy or black)
> 
> What do you think? Is the Taupe better than this one? Should I exchange this and bringing home the Taupe? Need your opinion. Thank u sooo much!



Very beautiful color! Bold but not tiring. I think that's the color you'll love more and more as the days come. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Svrvh

Joining the club!

My first Antigona. I'm ecstatic about my latest acquisition. Now I know why so many people are inlove with the Ant. It's worth the price. It's clean yet looks expensive, plus very well made and easy to dress up! Thanks for letting me share [emoji847]

View attachment 3486722


----------



## KeharaO

Svrvh said:


> Very beautiful color! Bold but not tiring. I think that's the color you'll love more and more as the days come. I hope you enjoy it!



Aw...thank youuu dear 
Yes, I thought it was red with strong pink undertone then in a different lighting it just looks so berry red . The color keeps changing depends on the lighting.
Indeed it's a beautiful color...

By the way,  why I can't even see your photo attachment on the above post? They said I'm not allowed to see it, I wonder why....


----------



## christinac1203

My first Givenchy piece!


----------



## Svrvh

KeharaO said:


> Aw...thank youuu dear
> Yes, I thought it was red with strong pink undertone then in a different lighting it just looks so berry red . The color keeps changing depends on the lighting.
> Indeed it's a beautiful color...
> 
> By the way,  why I can't even see your photo attachment on the above post? They said I'm not allowed to see it, I wonder why....



Omg. Maybe I didn't upload it properly. I will just re upload it. Been eyeing the red mini ant before but when I saw that color awhile back, I thought it's better.


----------



## Svrvh

Re-upload!

Joining the club! 

My first Antigona. I'm ecstatic about my latest acquisition. Now I know why so many people are inlove with the Ant. It's worth the price. It's clean yet looks expensive, plus very well made and easy to dress up! Thanks for letting me share [emoji847]


----------



## summergirl1

Joining with my first! Seems to be a lot of us today![emoji6]

Bought from Harrods last week and I saved over $800! Ordered last Thursday and it was here Wednesday! I love how simple and clean this bag looks. I think this shape is timeless. 

Small in oxblood, it looks different with different lighting


----------



## summergirl1

KeharaO said:


> Hi
> Just brought this new baby home. Yaay  finally...my never ending craving and obsession with MiniAnt....
> After contemplating for so long I'd decided to choose this cherry red.
> Actually at first I was leaning toward the Taupe one.  Because I always pick neutral, nudey colors as for my daily bag.
> And the taupe is now really hard to find
> 
> But when I saw IRL, this cherry red won my heart....hmm I dunno it seems like the deep berry-ish red really enhance the structure of this bag rather than the Taupe..
> But now I'm afraid it was just me being impulsilve. Because I've never had bag with such bold color before.
> (Always pick the nude, navy or black)
> 
> What do you think? Is the Taupe better than this one? Should I exchange this and bringing home the Taupe? Need your opinion. Thank u sooo much!



I love the red! Beautiful pop of color and it looks great on you! You can always add taupe later...[emoji3] Congrats!


----------



## summergirl1

christinac1203 said:


> My first Givenchy piece!
> View attachment 3486968
> View attachment 3486969
> View attachment 3486971



I love this one! I really debated between this and the one I got but I have too many black bags. Congrats!


Svrvh said:


> Re-upload!
> 
> Joining the club!
> 
> My first Antigona. I'm ecstatic about my latest acquisition. Now I know why so many people are inlove with the Ant. It's worth the price. It's clean yet looks expensive, plus very well made and easy to dress up! Thanks for letting me share [emoji847]
> 
> View attachment 3487041



I agree with everything you said! Beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## emerald447

Hey guys. How do you know if the bag comes with a small strap or long strap? Is that to do with newer versions of the bag? Thanks!


----------



## ALISON CHU

Hi, new to Givenchy and this forum...i found this forum after I ordered my first Givenchy last Friday and am waiting anxiously for it to arrive.  IF i knew theres such a good forum, I might have ordered the shiny black medium unstead...well, i think i'll still love mine


----------



## randr21

ALISON CHU said:


> Hi, new to Givenchy and this forum...i found this forum after I ordered my first Givenchy last Friday and am waiting anxiously for it to arrive.  IF i knew theres such a good forum, I might have ordered the shiny black medium unstead...well, i think i'll still love mine


Welcome, I'm sure you'll love it as Givenchy ant is a great bag and I love the subtle detail!  Please share pics when it arrives.  Who knows, it might not be your only G bag.


----------



## ALISON CHU

randr21 said:


> Welcome, I'm sure you'll love it as Givenchy ant is a great bag and I love the subtle detail!  Please share pics when it arrives.  Who knows, it might not be your only G bag.


Thanks Randr21!  Cant wait!


----------



## KeharaO

Svrvh said:


> My first Antigona. I'm ecstatic about my latest acquisition. Now I know why so many people are inlove with the Ant. It's worth the price. It's clean yet looks expensive, plus very well made and easy to dress up! Thanks for letting me share [emoji847]



OMG she's such a classic beauty. Love the color so much! It's the color that goes with everything!


----------



## KeharaO

summergirl1 said:


> I love the red! Beautiful pop of color and it looks great on you.... Congrats!



Thank you my dear...
And so does your Oxblood one. It's such an unique color and really hard to find. Lucky you to find that one! So beautiful...


----------



## Svrvh

KeharaO said:


> OMG she's such a classic beauty. Love the color so much! It's the color that goes with everything!



Thank you! [emoji847]


----------



## Svrvh

It just made known to me that Antigonas have detachable straps nowadays? Mine has the longer strap but not detachable. Is that possible? Thanks!


----------



## summergirl1

KeharaO said:


> Thank you my dear...
> And so does your Oxblood one. It's such an unique color and really hard to find. Lucky you to find that one! So beautiful...



Thank you! I adore the color! 



Svrvh said:


> It just made known to me that Antigonas have detachable straps nowadays? Mine has the longer strap but not detachable. Is that possible? Thanks!



Yes they are detachable now. I'm not sure when that started but mine is removable.


----------



## Svrvh

summergirl1 said:


> Thank you! I adore the color!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are detachable now. I'm not sure when that started but mine is removable.



Thanks for your reply. Mine is not detachable but longer strap. I wonder mine is not detachable [emoji848] when did you buy yours?


----------



## Isaberura

Just got my Antigona in nude. I think it's nude pink but the seller said the color is nude..  Can you guys tell me, whether the color nude is the same as nude pink or old pink? I'm just so confused. Anyway it's a beautiful bag and I'm in love!


----------



## christinac1203

Isaberura said:


> Just got my Antigona in nude. I think it's nude pink but the seller said the color is nude..  Can you guys tell me, whether the color nude is the same as nude pink or old pink? I'm just so confused. Anyway it's a beautiful bag and I'm in love!



Pretty!


----------



## Emilylawx

Hi everyone! I got gifted an antigona by my dad today from selfridges and it had no box and was wrapped really badly.... 

I'm just a little confused by this, are all antigona packaged with just the dust bag or should they have a box? As all my other bags from other brands have got boxes? 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## christinac1203

Emilylawx said:


> Hi everyone! I got gifted an antigona by my dad today from selfridges and it had no box and was wrapped really badly....
> 
> I'm just a little confused by this, are all antigona packaged with just the dust bag or should they have a box? As all my other bags from other brands have got boxes?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Mine came with just a dust bag.


----------



## summergirl1

Svrvh said:


> Thanks for your reply. Mine is not detachable but longer strap. I wonder mine is not detachable [emoji848] when did you buy yours?



I just got mine last Wednesday. Maybe it's new to fall 2016?


----------



## summergirl1

Emilylawx said:


> Hi everyone! I got gifted an antigona by my dad today from selfridges and it had no box and was wrapped really badly....
> 
> I'm just a little confused by this, are all antigona packaged with just the dust bag or should they have a box? As all my other bags from other brands have got boxes?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



From all I've read no box just a dust bag. All I got was a dust bag. Mine is from Harrods. Packaged very well.


----------



## Emilylawx

Oh thanks so much for the replies everyone, was getting a little worried!

Regarding removable straps, the lady I purchased it from at Selfridges said that currently it is only available for the mini size and that the small and medium are still non-detachable.


----------



## Graciiiiie

I have seen that the newest season small antigona comes with removable straps. I think its from ss16 but I could be wrong..And now I really want one despite having two minis!! [emoji7][emoji21][emoji23] Both of my minis only came with dust bags but had branded boxes from the website they came from. Hope this helps! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Graciiiiie

emerald447 said:


> Hey guys. How do you know if the bag comes with a small strap or long strap? Is that to do with newer versions of the bag? Thanks!


Hi! Generally I think it used to be that only the minis had a removable shoulder strap, but the newest season version of the small now has a removable shoulder strap. Double check that the one your buying states that the strap is removable. Yay for antigonas!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eiiv

Isaberura said:


> Just got my Antigona in nude. I think it's nude pink but the seller said the color is nude..  Can you guys tell me, whether the color nude is the same as nude pink or old pink? I'm just so confused. Anyway it's a beautiful bag and I'm in love!


OMG. This color looks so pretty. O_O!


----------



## 2011Docswife

Hi dear. I just bought my first Antigonia (a striped small one), and I'm having difficulty verifying its authentication as well. I researched what details to look for and everything seems to be correct, except there's not a center seam at the base of the inner lining. And, my serial number has an extra letter like yours. The info I read from The Real Real blog said the Antigonia serial number should have two letters (which indicates where it was manufactured), followed by four numbers...the first and third are the month it was produced and the second and fourth are supposed to be indicate the year it was produced. I have a "C" in the middle. I was worried about this, but since then have seen many pics of other Antigonias that have an extra letter...."C", and "B".


----------



## 2011Docswife

Sooooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## 2011Docswife

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## heaRtB

My classic black antigona [emoji4]


----------



## 2011Docswife

heaRtB said:


> My classic black antigona [emoji4]


Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## cookiesyum

Anyone have the old pink of the most recent collection antigona that can post pics here... I'm so confused about this colour, most stock photos appear to be a rose beige colour while when I google some photos appear to have be a dusty pink colour. I'm hoping it's more of a dusty pink colour. Thanks


----------



## 2011Docswife

My first Antigonia!!!!!


----------



## amoureyes

Just wondering if anyone owns the Antigona clutch? If you do, I'd like to know your thoughts/review on it before I make a purchase  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bear828

heaRtB said:


> My classic black antigona [emoji4]


Where did you purchase the strap
 So beautiful!


----------



## heaRtB

2011Docswife said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## heaRtB

bear828 said:


> Where did you purchase the strap
> So beautiful!



Thank you [emoji4] it's from Fendi


----------



## 2011Docswife

I agree....that strap is killer!!!!


----------



## Purselover86

Camswife said:


> View attachment 3454714



I love the smooth leather[emoji173]️ does it scratch easily? Ty!


----------



## lvfanaddict

KeharaO said:


> Hi
> Just brought this new baby home. Yaay  finally...my never ending craving and obsession with MiniAnt....
> After contemplating for so long I'd decided to choose this cherry red.
> Actually at first I was leaning toward the Taupe one.  Because I always pick neutral, nudey colors as for my daily bag.
> And the taupe is now really hard to find
> 
> But when I saw IRL, this cherry red won my heart....hmm I dunno it seems like the deep berry-ish red really enhance the structure of this bag rather than the Taupe..
> But now I'm afraid it was just me being impulsilve. Because I've never had bag with such bold color before.
> (Always pick the nude, navy or black)
> 
> What do you think? Is the Taupe better than this one? Should I exchange this and bringing home the Taupe? Need your opinion. Thank u sooo much!


I think red can also be a neutral.  I purchased the oxblood one and i love it.  That pop of color gives the outfit more life in my opinion.


----------



## BaoJuen

Welcome home baby


----------



## Luv2Shop1

BaoJuen said:


> Welcome home baby


Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

heaRtB said:


> My classic black antigona [emoji4]


I love the look with the Fendi strap!

I just ordered a small black Antigona and I think a fun strap might be on my Christmas list! 

Enjoy!


----------



## heaRtB

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love the look with the Fendi strap!
> 
> I just ordered a small black Antigona and I think a fun strap might be on my Christmas list!
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## 321_blastoff

Hi ladies, I have a small antigona and I absolutely LOVE it. I'm looking to add a mini antigona to my collection, but I'm a little hesitant due to the strap. I'm 5"1, so I'm sure to adjust the strap to the shortest possible. Do you find the extra leather on the strap curling downwards rather than staying straight?


----------



## Ari23

my new baby. Still to carry her out


----------



## christinac1203

Purselover86 said:


> I love the smooth leather[emoji173]️ does it scratch easily? Ty!



It does not! It's actually very durable. Was told the grain one scratches easier. I love my shiny one. And it wasn't my first choice. I have no regrets.


----------



## amanda_a_

Got this red beauty from my husband for a just because gift


----------



## Purselover86

christinac1203 said:


> It does not! It's actually very durable. Was told the grain one scratches easier. I love my shiny one. And it wasn't my first choice. I have no regrets.



Thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Isaberura said:


> Just got my Antigona in nude. I think it's nude pink but the seller said the color is nude..  Can you guys tell me, whether the color nude is the same as nude pink or old pink? I'm just so confused. Anyway it's a beautiful bag and I'm in love!


Beautiful color!!


----------



## Palbok

Hi! Everyone
I just got my first small antigona goat skin in black! but I have a question about the bag. I am still confusing about it becuase my bag comes with a clear sticker protection on the hargware but the other bag I have seen come with blue clear sticker protection.
Have anyone got the bag with clear sticker protection on the hardware?


----------



## randr21

Palbok said:


> Hi! Everyone
> I just got my first small antigona goat skin in black! but I have a question about the bag. I am still confusing about it becuase my bag comes with a clear sticker protection on the hargware but the other bag I have seen come with blue clear sticker protection.
> Have anyone got the bag with clear sticker protection on the hardware?


Did you get it from a reputable store? If so, it should be fine.


----------



## baglover_06

Hi everyone. Im looking to buying a mini antigona. Firstly, is burgundy the same as oxblood? On farfetch the colour states burgundy but every where else I seem to look, its called oxblood so I'm a bit confused. Secondly, Im having trouble deciding between black and burgundy/oxblood. Any advice/ recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## Palbok

summergirl1 said:


> I just got mine last Wednesday. Maybe it's new to fall 2016?


Can I ask you what is the serial codes of your antigona. I just got mine it's detachable too but the serial codes show mine was produce in 9th week 2016. It's normal? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

baglover_06 said:


> Hi everyone. Im looking to buying a mini antigona. Firstly, is burgundy the same as oxblood? On farfetch the colour states burgundy but every where else I seem to look, its called oxblood so I'm a bit confused. Secondly, Im having trouble deciding between black and burgundy/oxblood. Any advice/ recommendations would be appreciated


Burgundy and oxblood should be same, and I highly recommend it over the black, unless you dont own any black bags, or conversely, you only like black bags.  Ive been using my oxblood obsedia tote and I get so many compliments on the color and style, equally from men too.  I also own panda in oxblood so I love the color.  It goes with many colors in my wardrobe.


----------



## BaoJuen

My black mini antigona in smooth leather


----------



## balanceinheels

They're all so beautiful.  I especially have a soft spot for the light or pale pink.  Did this color come with silver hardware only or was it available in gold as well?


----------



## burberi

My lovely new bag! It's an antigona mini black in pebbled (goat) leather. I purchased this on lindelepalais on sale for $1022 australian dollars + $260 in duties and taxes (was only $22 over the $1000 cap, yet customs charge is unbelievable!) 
Still the lowest price I found though! I am in love.


----------



## glizabea

Has anyone bought the metallic pink version of the mini antigona already? How does it hold up?


----------



## HRY

My 3 month old Mini Ant in caramel. It's a small bag but can really fit a lot! Bought it from the Givenchy boutique here in our country. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## randr21

HRY said:


> View attachment 3529093
> View attachment 3529092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 month old Mini Ant in caramel. It's a small bag but can really fit a lot! Bought it from the Givenchy boutique here in our country. Thanks for letting me share!


Looks super cute on you and the color is a great neutral.


----------



## glizabea

burberi said:


> View attachment 3528542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely new bag! It's an antigona mini black in pebbled (goat) leather. I purchased this on lindelepalais on sale for $1022 australian dollars + $260 in duties and taxes (was only $22 over the $1000 cap, yet customs charge is unbelievable!)
> Still the lowest price I found though! I am in love.


Congrats on your new bag  

Waiting for mine as well!


----------



## fnnbags

Can you guys tell me why I should buy mini antigona in black better than alma bb epi leather in noir?


----------



## HRY

randr21 said:


> Looks super cute on you and the color is a great neutral.


Thank you so much!


----------



## HRY

fnnbags said:


> Can you guys tell me why I should buy mini antigona in black better than alma bb epi leather in noir?


I believe the alma bb is a very beautiful bag too! And LV is known for its durability. I think it depends on which bag makes your heart sing. As for me, i already have LV bags, just the regular ones though like the speedy ebene and some monograms. I wanted to add other brands to my collection. Givenchy is one of them. I love my mini ant! Such a gorgeous lil bag and I feel that it's really worth it. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Elaine1904

summergirl1 said:


> Joining with my first! Seems to be a lot of us today![emoji6]
> 
> Bought from Harrods last week and I saved over $800! Ordered last Thursday and it was here Wednesday! I love how simple and clean this bag looks. I think this shape is timeless.
> 
> Small in oxblood, it looks different with different lighting
> View attachment 3487308
> 
> View attachment 3487309
> 
> View attachment 3487310



Hi summergirl1, I am eying this exact ant! I was just wondering if this was the longer strap that was detachable? Could you please post a pic of the strap attachment? I have an ant with the longer strap but not detachable.. And I do not have a Givenchy shop anywhere near me! Thansk


----------



## summergirl1

Elaine1904 said:


> Hi summergirl1, I am eying this exact ant! I was just wondering if this was the longer strap that was detachable? Could you please post a pic of the strap attachment? I have an ant with the longer strap but not detachable.. And I do not have a Givenchy shop anywhere near me! Thansk



Hi, yes its the longer detachable strap. I'm not sure if you're in the US but I saved a lot buying from Harrods.


----------



## summergirl1

Elaine1904 said:


> Hi summergirl1, I am eying this exact ant! I was just wondering if this was the longer strap that was detachable? Could you please post a pic of the strap attachment? I have an ant with the longer strap but not detachable.. And I do not have a Givenchy shop anywhere near me! Thansk



Here's the pics. There's a small groove in each piece and they connect that way.


----------



## foambubble

burberi said:


> View attachment 3528542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely new bag! It's an antigona mini black in pebbled (goat) leather. I purchased this on lindelepalais on sale for $1022 australian dollars + $260 in duties and taxes (was only $22 over the $1000 cap, yet customs charge is unbelievable!)
> Still the lowest price I found though! I am in love.


That is a great price! I bought my small from them. Do you know if this is still on sale? Thanks!


----------



## Elaine1904

summergirl1 said:


> Here's the pics. There's a small groove in each piece and they connect that way.
> View attachment 3530810
> View attachment 3530811
> View attachment 3530812



I'm in Australia 
However, It is available for 2000 AUD (1200GBP?) on black friday sale here. How much did you pay?
I am so tempted, but I already have a nude and studded one (check my IG in my signature link)
Is that in Gold hardware or silver? Looks gold in the picture! 

Such a gorgeous colour! >< I am coveting this so much!!


----------



## summergirl1

Elaine1904 said:


> I'm in Australia
> However, It is available for 2000 AUD (1200GBP?) on black friday sale here. How much did you pay?
> I am so tempted, but I already have a nude and studded one (check my IG in my signature link)
> Is that in Gold hardware or silver? Looks gold in the picture!
> 
> Such a gorgeous colour! >< I am coveting this so much!!



You have some beautiful bags! 
It's silver hardware. I paid $1660 USD. That's a really good price for Black Friday! What store has that?


----------



## Elaine1904

summergirl1 said:


> You have some beautiful bags!
> It's silver hardware. I paid $1660 USD. That's a really good price for Black Friday! What store has that?


Thank you 
It's a store called Reebonz, its based in Australia and Singapore. The handbag is about that price right now, but they have a black friday discount on already reduced handbags. I will not ever buy another handbag from an overseas stores again unless they take care of import duty now. I paid nearly $400USD in custom fees for one of my handbags! So I am stuck with reebonz and a small handful of local stores.


----------



## summergirl1

Elaine1904 said:


> Thank you
> It's a store called Reebonz, its based in Australia and Singapore. The handbag is about that price right now, but they have a black friday discount on already reduced handbags. I will not ever buy another handbag from an overseas stores again unless they take care of import duty now. I paid nearly $400USD in custom fees for one of my handbags! So I am stuck with reebonz and a small handful of local stores.



That's still a great price! Harrods covered import duty and all fees. I didn't even get a foreign transaction fee. Not sure how they are in other countries. And it was a risk to have to pay to send it back if it wasn't perfect.


----------



## eiiv

BaoJuen said:


> My black mini antigona in smooth leather


That shiny glaze.


----------



## eiiv

heaRtB said:


> My classic black antigona [emoji4]


That Fendi strap really elevated the bag. Great choice! This strap is my favorite design out of the other Fendi straps. The red, white and purple versions are great too!


----------



## Stormy C

summergirl1 said:


> Joining with my first! Seems to be a lot of us today![emoji6]
> 
> Bought from Harrods last week and I saved over $800! Ordered last Thursday and it was here Wednesday! I love how simple and clean this bag looks. I think this shape is timeless.
> 
> Small in oxblood, it looks different with different lighting
> View attachment 3487308
> 
> View attachment 3487309
> 
> View attachment 3487310



So beautiful! And PRAY tell! How on earth did you get such a great deal?

I'm in Antigona purgatory right now! There are some scorching hot new season drops but there will be the January sales too! I want it all NOW! *spits dummy* But I'm trying to be sensible.

Oh please, advise me fellow purse worshippers! I need your help!
I love you all very much and of course T.I.A!


----------



## Tonimack

Thanks to this thread, I ordered my first Antigona and saved $$.  Purchased a new small sugar Antigona with detachable strap from Harrods and saved over $900!!!  Total cost (including duty and shipping) was under $1400 USD.


----------



## Stormy C

Tonimack said:


> Thanks to this thread, I ordered my first Antigona and saved $$.  Purchased a new small sugar Antigona with detachable strap from Harrods and saved over $900!!!  Total cost (including duty and shipping) was under $1400 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547915



It's absolutely beautiful, and an amazing price!
I can only assume that these savings are only available to people in North America, otherwise the customs fee's would almost double the price.


----------



## summergirl1

miumiuiloveyou said:


> So beautiful! And PRAY tell! How on earth did you get such a great deal?
> 
> I'm in Antigona purgatory right now! There are some scorching hot new season drops but there will be the January sales too! I want it all NOW! *spits dummy* But I'm trying to be sensible.
> 
> Oh please, advise me fellow purse worshippers! I need your help!
> I love you all very much and of course T.I.A!



If you're in the US Harrods is so much cheaper. I bought mine when they had a extra 10% off day and that's how I saved so much.


----------



## summergirl1

Tonimack said:


> Thanks to this thread, I ordered my first Antigona and saved $$.  Purchased a new small sugar Antigona with detachable strap from Harrods and saved over $900!!!  Total cost (including duty and shipping) was under $1400 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547915



Wow even better deal than me! My oxblood was $1600! Congrats and enjoy! I want a smooth black next....[emoji4]


----------



## Tonimack

summergirl1 said:


> Wow even better deal than me! My oxblood was $1600! Congrats and enjoy! I want a smooth black next....[emoji4]


And your oxblood is lovely!!! You still got an awesome deal...thanks for posting. I got the suggestion to check out Harrods from your post. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## burberi

I love my antigona so much. The pebbled leather is just so gorgeous. I've only had mine for a couple of weeks but I want another one already! Eyeing small in oxblood. ❤️


----------



## randr21

burberi said:


> I love my antigona so much. The pebbled leather is just so gorgeous. I've only had mine for a couple of weeks but I want another one already! Eyeing small in oxblood. [emoji173]️


You won't be disappointed in the oxblood, one of the most versatile colors on my bag inventory.


----------



## summergirl1

Tonimack said:


> And your oxblood is lovely!!! You still got an awesome deal...thanks for posting. I got the suggestion to check out Harrods from your post. Enjoy your beautiful bag!



Thanks! I do love it. [emoji177] So glad I could help you find a deal too!


----------



## summergirl1

burberi said:


> I love my antigona so much. The pebbled leather is just so gorgeous. I've only had mine for a couple of weeks but I want another one already! Eyeing small in oxblood. [emoji173]️



I understand that! I have the small oxblood and am eyeing the small smooth black! You'll love oxblood. Such a great color!


----------



## ceedoan

Tonimack said:


> Thanks to this thread, I ordered my first Antigona and saved $$.  Purchased a new small sugar Antigona with detachable strap from Harrods and saved over $900!!!  Total cost (including duty and shipping) was under $1400 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547915



you are lucky you grabbed it when the prices were that low. i think harrods just recently upped it to match US prices bc it's now $2280 USD for the small and an additional $30 for shipping! i was waiting to see if they would stock the calfskin version at the lower price but they didn't until today, when the prices have now matched US prices!!


----------



## Tonimack

ceedoan said:


> you are lucky you grabbed it when the prices were that low. i think harrods just recently upped it to match US prices bc it's now $2280 USD for the small and an additional $30 for shipping! i was waiting to see if they would stock the calfskin version at the lower price but they didn't until today, when the prices have now matched US prices!!



I saw that!!! They're not even refunding the VAT anymore on the website!!! I wonder why they made the change...I just ordered my bag 4 days ago and was shocked by the increase in a couple days. Fingers crossed that this new change is temporary


----------



## ceedoan

Tonimack said:


> I saw that!!! They're not even refunding the VAT anymore on the website!!! I wonder why they made the change...I just ordered my bag 4 days ago and was shocked by the increase in a couple days. Fingers crossed that this new change is temporary



i hope it is but i have a feeling it won't be. UK is trying to harmonize prices with the rest of the world (this is the weakest the pound has been due to brexit) so i think givenchy finally caught up! chloe prices are still just slightly lower, but it also went up bc i bought a chloe faye a few months ago when prices were so good!!


----------



## Tonimack

ceedoan said:


> i hope it is but i have a feeling it won't be. UK is trying to harmonize prices with the rest of the world (this is the weakest the pound has been due to brexit) so i think givenchy finally caught up! chloe prices are still just slightly lower, but it also went up bc i bought a chloe faye a few months ago when prices were so good!!


Sounds logical.  Have you tried matchesfashion.com for your bag?
http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Givenchy-Antigona-small-leather-tote-1077950


----------



## aundria17

Hey everyone. I was hoping I can get some opinions on this antigona ? I am leaning towards pre ordering it. What do you guys think of this style ?


----------



## Tonimack

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3549883
> 
> Hey everyone. I was hoping I can get some opinions on this antigona ? I am leaning towards pre ordering it. What do you guys think of this style ?



I preordered it about a month ago because the look of the gold hardware and the chain accents look lovely on this bag. The price is a bit steep though.  I say go for it!


----------



## ceedoan

Tonimack said:


> Sounds logical.  Have you tried matchesfashion.com for your bag?
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Givenchy-Antigona-small-leather-tote-1077950



OMGGG!!! thank you so much!! i just purchased.  i didn't even think to check matches cause they are always sold out, especially the shiny calfskin version. so happy!!


----------



## Tonimack

ceedoan said:


> OMGGG!!! thank you so much!! i just purchased.  i didn't even think to check matches cause they are always sold out, especially the shiny calfskin version. so happy!!


Yayyyyyyy!!!! I think you may have gotten an even better deal!!! Congrats


----------



## summergirl1

ceedoan said:


> OMGGG!!! thank you so much!! i just purchased.  i didn't even think to check matches cause they are always sold out, especially the shiny calfskin version. so happy!!



Congrats! This website has me so tempted! Both Selfridges and Harrods are as much as the US now.


----------



## ceedoan

Tonimack said:


> Yayyyyyyy!!!! I think you may have gotten an even better deal!!! Congrats



All thanks to you!!! I've been wanting this bag for awhile now. Figured i need to just get it before prices equal US! [emoji24][emoji23]


----------



## Tonimack

ceedoan said:


> All thanks to you!!! I've been wanting this bag for awhile now. Figured i need to just get it before prices equal US! [emoji24][emoji23]


My pleasure dear...I'm happy for you! Enjoy in good health


----------



## Tonimack

She's finally here!!! I didn't think I'd love her this much but everything about this bag is perfect!


----------



## ceedoan

Tonimack said:


> She's finally here!!! I didn't think I'd love her this much but everything about this bag is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551281



Perfection!!! now I'm even more excited to get mine (should be early this coming week [emoji322]). Merry early xmas to us!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Tonimack

ceedoan said:


> Perfection!!! now I'm even more excited to get mine (should be early this coming week [emoji322]). Merry early xmas to us!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Yesss!!! And what a merry Christmas it is!!! Please post when she gets here and share the happiness!


----------



## ceedoan

Here she is!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I am always impressed with my purchases from matchesfashion. Arrived in 3 days!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]Faster than some of my purchases from dept stores in the US. I am so in love with this bag!! Thanks again @Tonimack for the heads up!


----------



## randr21

ceedoan said:


> Here she is!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I am always impressed with my purchases from matchesfashion. Arrived in 3 days!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]Faster than some of my purchases from dept stores in the US. I am so in love with this bag!! Thanks again @Tonimack for the heads up!
> 
> View attachment 3552824


You'll love using this bag.  Congrats


----------



## Purselover86

ceedoan said:


> Here she is!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I am always impressed with my purchases from matchesfashion. Arrived in 3 days!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]Faster than some of my purchases from dept stores in the US. I am so in love with this bag!! Thanks again @Tonimack for the heads up!
> 
> View attachment 3552824



Stunning! Merry Christmas! Enjoy[emoji173]️


----------



## Tonimack

ceedoan said:


> Here she is!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I am always impressed with my purchases from matchesfashion. Arrived in 3 days!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]Faster than some of my purchases from dept stores in the US. I am so in love with this bag!! Thanks again @Tonimack for the heads up!
> 
> View attachment 3552824


What a beauty!! 3 days?!!! I'm sooooooo very happy for you!!!


----------



## Elizz

Reveal!! 

I just received the medium antigona in calf leather!! So smooth and light and yet very structured! I adoooore! 

For size comparison, the large bamboo shopper tote (Gucci) that I'm using this week 

And happy holidays !!


----------



## Stormy C

Elizz said:


> Reveal!!
> 
> I just received the medium antigona in calf leather!! So smooth and light and yet very structured! I adoooore!
> 
> For size comparison, the large bamboo shopper tote (Gucci) that I'm using this week
> 
> And happy holidays !!



Oh my goodness, I LOVE the hardware on that Givenchy!  And I utterly adore that Gucci! Wow, two knockouts!


----------



## ceedoan

randr21 said:


> You'll love using this bag.  Congrats



thanks so much!! i already plan to move into it after xmas (this is my present which i already opened HAHA)



Purselover86 said:


> Stunning! Merry Christmas! Enjoy[emoji173]️



thanks dear!!! im glad i finally decided to go for it!


----------



## ceedoan

Elizz said:


> Reveal!!
> 
> I just received the medium antigona in calf leather!! So smooth and light and yet very structured! I adoooore!
> 
> For size comparison, the large bamboo shopper tote (Gucci) that I'm using this week
> 
> And happy holidays !!



wow two beautiful bags!!! enjoy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonimack

.


----------



## highend

Scored these two lovely ladies during recent sales, and have officially joined the antigona club!

Medium brogue laser-cut calf and Small oxblood goat


----------



## randr21

highend said:


> View attachment 3558983
> 
> 
> Scored these two lovely ladies during recent sales, and have officially joined the antigona club!
> 
> Medium brogue laser-cut calf and Small oxblood goat


Black/white and oxblood, what else does one need to go with everything in their wardrobe?  Welcome!


----------



## highend

randr21 said:


> Black/white and oxblood, what else does one need to go with everything in their wardrobe?  Welcome!


Thanks!  Yes, they are both so perfect for me, I could hardly believe my good fortune.


----------



## xfranks

Newbie here! I've been stalking this thread forever and finally bit the bullet and treated myself as a graduation present.
My new baby, a mini calf skin antigona in orange! I've already got my eyes on the small in oxblood and the medium in black for work.


----------



## Neveen

I just purchased this Antigona, it was a bit of an impulse buy as I had my heart originally set on an oxblood or black prior to spotting this one. I love it but I'm a bit worried about the white stitching showing wear and tear pretty early on as I'm horrible with bags!! Should I keep this bag or exchange it for one of the original colors I was going for? I'm just a bit paranoid of the white stitches! Has anyone had experience with this style?


----------



## randr21

xfranks said:


> Newbie here! I've been stalking this thread forever and finally bit the bullet and treated myself as a graduation present.
> My new baby, a mini calf skin antigona in orange! I've already got my eyes on the small in oxblood and the medium in black for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559972


Adorable and such a happy color!  I love how you just got it and you're already thinking of the next one [emoji5].

Enjoy it and def try to score one during this sale season, albeit slim pickings now.  Givenchy has been raising prices so not a bad idea to keep a sharp eye out.


----------



## randr21

Neveen said:


> I just purchased this Antigona, it was a bit of an impulse buy as I had my heart originally set on an oxblood or black prior to spotting this one. I love it but I'm a bit worried about the white stitching showing wear and tear pretty early on as I'm horrible with bags!! Should I keep this bag or exchange it for one of the original colors I was going for? I'm just a bit paranoid of the white stitches! Has anyone had experience with this style?
> 
> View attachment 3560129
> View attachment 3560130


Oh wow, look at that red Givenchy logo...really nice accent.

I get totally what you're saying about the white stitching.  I'd have second thoughts too.  I suggest returning and getting what you really want.  Impulse buys don't usually last long.  However, if you decide to keep it, perhaps you can scotch guard that area only?  Something else to ease your mind is if you have a Givenchy store near you, or you bought it from a dept store, they can usually send it out to the design house for repairs.  That's what I did with Barneys.

It is beautiful and quite eye catching.


----------



## Zeremine

xfranks said:


> Newbie here! I've been stalking this thread forever and finally bit the bullet and treated myself as a graduation present.
> My new baby, a mini calf skin antigona in orange! I've already got my eyes on the small in oxblood and the medium in black for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559972


 
Love the gorgeous color!


----------



## Neveen

randr21 said:


> Oh wow, look at that red Givenchy logo...really nice accent.
> 
> I get totally what you're saying about the white stitching.  I'd have second thoughts too.  I suggest returning and getting what you really want.  Impulse buys don't usually last long.  However, if you decide to keep it, perhaps you can scotch guard that area only?  Something else to ease your mind is if you have a Givenchy store near you, or you bought it from a dept store, they can usually send it out to the design house for repairs.  That's what I did with Barneys.
> 
> It is beautiful and quite eye catching.



Yea the red accents are what caught my attention, I love it to bits but since it's my first Antigona I'm a bit paranoid about the white stitching! It's a hard choice, if I could I would just keep this one and get the black too lol but I can't, I guess I'm just trying to decide whether I should keep this one and hope I don't mess it up or go for the black one that might survive longer in my rough handling <.< I try to be gentle. All my bags have always been dark coloring, this is my first bag with anything 'white' on it, maybe I'm just overthinking it?. Would they repair stitching as well if they become discoloured? Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## randr21

Neveen said:


> Yea the red accents are what caught my attention, I love it to bits but since it's my first Antigona I'm a bit paranoid about the white stitching! It's a hard choice, if I could I would just keep this one and get the black too lol but I can't, I guess I'm just trying to decide whether I should keep this one and hope I don't mess it up or go for the black one that might survive longer in my rough handling <.< I try to be gentle. All my bags have always been dark coloring, this is my first bag with anything 'white' on it, maybe I'm just overthinking it?. Would they repair stitching as well if they become discoloured? Sorry for all the questions!!


I think to go from all dark colored bags to a black bag with white stitching isnt too big of a leap [emoji4].  Baby steps..haha

It really is still a black bag for the most part, so it should still be able to deal w your usual handling. 

As for repair, I lost one of the leather zipper tags and Givenchy made a new one for me with the xtra leather every bag comes w.  It had matching stitches so I'm pretty sure they can repair yours. 

Either way, if you get the reg black, it'll be a workhorse and look great, or keep this and be diff from all the others carrying the reg black. Win win!


----------



## Neveen

randr21 said:


> I think to go from all dark colored bags to a black bag with white stitching isnt too big of a leap [emoji4].  Baby steps..haha
> 
> It really is still a black bag for the most part, so it should still be able to deal w your usual handling.
> 
> As for repair, I lost one of the leather zipper tags and Givenchy made a new one for me with the xtra leather every bag comes w.  It had matching stitches so I'm pretty sure they can repair yours.
> 
> Either way, if you get the reg black, it'll be a workhorse and look great, or keep this and be diff from all the others carrying the reg black. Win win!


True True! Baby steps!! I'm going to keep it then  love the red accents too much! Thanks!!


----------



## randr21

Neveen said:


> True True! Baby steps!! I'm going to keep it then  love the red accents too much! Thanks!!


Excellent choice Neveen.  You're the first owner of this style.  We need more action shots!


----------



## Tonimack

Neveen said:


> I just purchased this Antigona, it was a bit of an impulse buy as I had my heart originally set on an oxblood or black prior to spotting this one. I love it but I'm a bit worried about the white stitching showing wear and tear pretty early on as I'm horrible with bags!! Should I keep this bag or exchange it for one of the original colors I was going for? I'm just a bit paranoid of the white stitches! Has anyone had experience with this style?
> 
> View attachment 3560129
> View attachment 3560130



I love this bag!!! I purchased it from saks over a month ago but ended up returning it. The white stitching and bold red panels on the side are edgy...the perfect complement for a casual look.  But I decided I wanted a dressier bag so I went for the all black goatskin.  If I could have both, I would. If it makes your heart sing, keep it!!! Even if the stitches darken a bit, I don't think it will be noticeable.


----------



## Stormy C

Neveen said:


> True True! Baby steps!! I'm going to keep it then  love the red accents too much! Thanks!!



Yes, I thnk Randr21 summed it up perfectly. It's the ideal way to tiptoe into new territory! It has really minimal light accents, but that combined with that killer red.? Wow! Watch out! 

This site is not good for my finances! I was looking for a basic cream Antigona but now I know that they're drip feeding us show stoppers like the oxblood, and GOLD HARDWARE... eeek! If I could just find that HG light grey Medium, I might save myself a lot of money from 'consoling' myself....

 Dear light grey medium, please reveal yourself to me!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Helloooo
Something crazy happened! I scored a small in Oxblood at 50% and it seems perfect and I love it. Pics follow thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Rina337

moi et mes sacs said:


> Helloooo
> Something crazy happened! I scored a small in Oxblood at 50% and it seems perfect and I love it. Pics follow thanks for letting me share!



[emoji33] what a fantastic find!


----------



## Livetodance

Where did you get that for 50% off?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Livetodance said:


> Where did you get that for 50% off?


It was Cruise fashion in uk. You have to watch and swoop as things come and go quickly. I am thrilled


----------



## ladymay

Thank you guys - I bit the bullet and finally bought my first Givenchy today:  http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Givenchy-Antigona-small-leather-tote-1077942  I like this price much better than home!


----------



## loubieloo

I've wanted this bag for years but can't decide between small and medium.


----------



## BlueCherry

loubieloo said:


> I've wanted this bag for years but can't decide between small and medium.
> 
> View attachment 3565642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565644



My preference is for the small and I think this size always looks good whatever way it's carried. If the medium size is needed I only like it hand carried as I find it too bulky for shoulder or arm.


----------



## loubieloo

I think I'm leaning more towards the small.  The medium just feels huge on me.  I really struggled when researching because I couldn't find many comparison pictures.  Hopefully these will help others thinking about purchasing.  I ordered from Harrods and was able to save 10%.  The medium was £1330 and the small £1240.

Hopefully these pictures show the difference.
Small:






Medium:


----------



## moi et mes sacs

loubieloo said:


> I think I'm leaning more towards the small.  The medium just feels huge on me.  I really struggled when researching because I couldn't find many comparison pictures.  Hopefully these will help others thinking about purchasing.  I ordered from Harrods and was able to save 10%.  The medium was £1330 and the small £1240.
> 
> Hopefully these pictures show the difference.
> Small:
> 
> View attachment 3565780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium:
> 
> View attachment 3565782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565783


Love both but small looks better and medium can get heavy with all your things inside x


----------



## Elizz

loubieloo said:


> I've wanted this bag for years but can't decide between small and medium.
> 
> View attachment 3565642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565644


I think its really depends on your favorite size of bag! I'm definitely more of a «tote» person and I much prefer the medium size!

Both looks great though


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I've always been an admirer of the Antigona and have been looking at the mini size. It doesn't seem to come in many colours, though. Do they release more throughout the year or is this usual?


----------



## Jojoal

My first Givenchy bags! Im so in love!  Small antigona in black with studs and pandora box in old pink


----------



## randr21

Jojoal said:


> View attachment 3568666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Givenchy bags! Im so in love!  Small antigona in black with studs and pandora box in old pink


The panda box is so pretty irl, and the chain strap really makes it extra special.  Stock pics def doesn't do it justice.


----------



## YellowBuggie

Hello everyone! I am new to this sub forum and I'm hoping someone may be able to help me. I am desperate to get my hands on a small or medium Antigona in a baby pink color, but I can't find one new or used ANYWHERE! Do you know if this was a seasonal color?

Also, if anyone is kind enough and sees one as they are going about their business, please PM me....any time even if it's years from now. I MUST have this bag, but it appears the color I love so much just may be a difficult find 

I have attached an image of an Antigona in the desired color for reference.


----------



## YellowBuggie

hrhsunshine said:


> Medium Antigona vs Small Antigona Comparison Shot
> (on 5'4" frame)



Thank you so much for this comparison! Definitely helpful for people who are trying to determine what size they prefer!!


----------



## Livetodance

You can pre order a pink Antigona at L'Inde Le Palais. Best price you will find on this bag. That color is coming back for Spring Summer.


----------



## Livetodance

Here is the link. The color is slightly different. But looks beautiful.

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/69264


----------



## Stormy C

Jojoal said:


> View attachment 3568666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Givenchy bags! Im so in love!  Small antigona in black with studs and pandora box in old pink



Oh my! Ohh they are GORGEOUS! I really, REALLY love the old pink with the gold! Very sophisticated. Although they are totally different, the two bags look really good together somehow! 

Nice work, I'm very jealous


----------



## Stormy C

I could think of no one else that might enjoy this trio as much as my online family!  Here we have the SS17 in cream, nude (pink) and taupe. As I've said a million times before, I'm just craving an Antigona in grey but there are none to be found in the UK! I was just trying these for size, and in the end, if you can believe it, I didn't end up keeping any of them. (Although I still have my eye on the cream one, it's the only one I haven't returned yet) I just thought showing them all together really brought out the colours.


----------



## Jojoal

Stormy C said:


> Oh my! Ohh they are GORGEOUS! I really, REALLY love the old pink with the gold! Very sophisticated. Although they are totally different, the two bags look really good together somehow!
> 
> Nice work, I'm very jealous



Thank you!! In person the old pink looks even better, pictures don't do justice for this bag. I second guessed  purchasing both bags, but now I'm glad I did! [emoji4]


----------



## nashpoo

YellowBuggie said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this sub forum and I'm hoping someone may be able to help me. I am desperate to get my hands on a small or medium Antigona in a baby pink color, but I can't find one new or used ANYWHERE! Do you know if this was a seasonal color?
> 
> Also, if anyone is kind enough and sees one as they are going about their business, please PM me....any time even if it's years from now. I MUST have this bag, but it appears the color I love so much just may be a difficult find
> 
> I have attached an image of an Antigona in the desired color for reference.


Hi! There's also more of a baby pink antigona that's out. It's called "nude pink" but in real life it's a gorgeous soft baby pink.


----------



## YellowBuggie

nashpoo said:


> Hi! There's also more of a baby pink antigona that's out. It's called "nude pink" but in real life it's a gorgeous soft baby pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570894



Thank you so much nashpoo! It's so hard to tell color on the computer. I will see if I can find one IRL to test color before I commit. My heart is so set on a baby pink Antigona and I know I can find her out there somewhere


----------



## nashpoo

YellowBuggie said:


> Thank you so much nashpoo! It's so hard to tell color on the computer. I will see if I can find one IRL to test color before I commit. My heart is so set on a baby pink Antigona and I know I can find her out there somewhere



Probably not the best picture but here's kind of what it looks like [emoji4]


----------



## YellowBuggie

nashpoo said:


> Probably not the best picture but here's kind of what it looks like [emoji4]
> View attachment 3570932



Thanks again! I'm currently in the saving phase and I'm going to behave myself while I wait for a small to appear somewhere for a good price. This bag in pale pink is so drool worthy!


----------



## WinSailor

I've been quietly stalking this thread for a while (I'm usually active in the LV forum) but I finally pulled the trigger on a small black goat skin Antigona! The price at MatchesFashion were well below Nordies or Saks here in the states and even with customs/duty I still saved over $550! Thank you ladies for sharing shopping sites and bag info- it really helped me streamline the research and buying process. Terrible pictures but here she is!!!!


----------



## randr21

WinSailor said:


> I've been quietly stalking this thread for a while (I'm usually active in the LV forum) but I finally pulled the trigger on a small black goat skin Antigona! The price at MatchesFashion were well below Nordies or Saks here in the states and even with customs/duty I still saved over $550! Thank you ladies for sharing shopping sites and bag info- it really helped me streamline the research and buying process. Terrible pictures but here she is!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3573715


Nonsense, shes a beaut.  We do get lots of love here from LV and Bal ladies so welcome [emoji4].

I hope she goes with you everywhere and will be a joy to carry!


----------



## mi_sya

It's my medium gold structure antigona from about 2 years ago..and still very good..


----------



## GemsBerry

studded Small in calf


----------



## auth888

My mini antigona smooth leather


----------



## xfranks

randr21 said:


> Adorable and such a happy color!  I love how you just got it and you're already thinking of the next one [emoji5].
> 
> Enjoy it and def try to score one during this sale season, albeit slim pickings now.  Givenchy has been raising prices so not a bad idea to keep a sharp eye out.


I took your advice and managed to get a black medium in goat skin in the Harrods 10% off weekend before the prices went up 


 I honestly want this bag in every colour/size now. So versatile and such a classic shape! But next on the list for now is definitely a small.


----------



## kbcrew

Can someone tell me if the grained leather on the Antigona is durable ? Or does it show scratches easily?


----------



## highend

xfranks said:


> I honestly want this bag in every colour/size now. So versatile and such a classic shape! But next on the list for now is definitely a small.



I totally agree....I'm addicted too.  I started off with a medium....quickly got a small...and then was fiending for a mini (which I bit the bullet and got this weekend). 

I also have another medium coming in a couple days (an exotic I've been stalking for a bit).

I can't resist Givenchys in the styles I like once sale season hits.


----------



## xfranks

highend said:


> I totally agree....I'm addicted too.  I started off with a medium....quickly got a small...and then was fiending for a mini (which I bit the bullet and got this weekend).
> 
> I also have another medium coming in a couple days (an exotic I've been stalking for a bit).
> 
> I can't resist Givenchys in the styles I like once sale season hits.



Oo, I'd love to see a pic of the exotic once you get it!
I'm also really hoping they bring out a khaki green version similar to the olive green they had ages ago. I'm desperate to get my hands on that bag but I've had no luck as yet.


----------



## randr21

xfranks said:


> I took your advice and managed to get a black medium in goat skin in the Harrods 10% off weekend before the prices went up
> View attachment 3577284
> 
> I honestly want this bag in every colour/size now. So versatile and such a classic shape! But next on the list for now is definitely a small.


Love your growing ant family!  If you end up with a beige or dove grey small, you'd own the trifecta of colorways: black, bright color and light neutral!  Thats how i fell down the rabbit hole and been here ever since.  Congratulations on the med black goat.


----------



## msnfas

Just scored a mini Antigona for Sgd765 (70% off retail price!) [emoji126]


----------



## highend

farhanashariff said:


> View attachment 3578990
> View attachment 3578991
> 
> 
> Just scored a mini Antigona for Sgd765 (70% off retail price!) [emoji126]


Lovely...great deal!!!


----------



## nashpoo

kbcrew said:


> Can someone tell me if the grained leather on the Antigona is durable ? Or does it show scratches easily?



Really durable. I've had mine for about a year now and there's no scuffs or scratches


----------



## mpepe32

So happy to be joining with my new mini


----------



## Lashes818

Does this smooth calf scratch easy how does it hold up??


----------



## highend

xfranks said:


> Oo, I'd love to see a pic of the exotic once you get it!
> I'm also really hoping they bring out a khaki green version similar to the olive green they had ages ago. I'm desperate to get my hands on that bag but I've had no luck as yet.


 
Finally got around to taking a pic (not the best, unfortunately) of my mixed exotic medium and shocking pink mini…both at 60% off!

The exotic is actually more dynamic than I expected.  It’s a mixture of python (front and side), lizard (triangular Givenchy patch in front), ayers (bottom), ostrich (handle), crocodile (handle base and strap, and goat skins (handle trim) …truly a work of art! 

I too was interested in an olive/khaki bag after seeing the khaki color they have this season at Bergdorf’s.  However, I noticed that the sides of my exotic have somewhat of an olive hue….which I think will satisfy that urge.


----------



## xfranks

highend said:


> Finally got around to taking a pic (not the best, unfortunately) of my mixed exotic medium and shocking pink mini…both at 60% off!
> 
> The exotic is actually more dynamic than I expected.  It’s a mixture of python (front and side), lizard (triangular Givenchy patch in front), ayers (bottom), ostrich (handle), crocodile (handle base and strap, and goat skins (handle trim) …truly a work of art!
> 
> I too was interested in an olive/khaki bag after seeing the khaki color they have this season at Bergdorf’s.  However, I noticed that the sides of my exotic have somewhat of an olive hue….which I think will satisfy that urge.
> 
> View attachment 3585180


That is absolutely stunning. The combination of the different skins is amazing. Congratulations! And what a steal with 60% off.
I've seen the black mini in python but I think it's going to take me some saving to get that because I keep buying other bags in the meantime, oops.
You've seen a khaki colour this season? I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for that. I'm on such a mission to get this bag in that kind of green colour.


----------



## randr21

highend said:


> Finally got around to taking a pic (not the best, unfortunately) of my mixed exotic medium and shocking pink mini…both at 60% off!
> 
> The exotic is actually more dynamic than I expected.  It’s a mixture of python (front and side), lizard (triangular Givenchy patch in front), ayers (bottom), ostrich (handle), crocodile (handle base and strap, and goat skins (handle trim) …truly a work of art!
> 
> I too was interested in an olive/khaki bag after seeing the khaki color they have this season at Bergdorf’s.  However, I noticed that the sides of my exotic have somewhat of an olive hue….which I think will satisfy that urge.
> 
> View attachment 3585180


What a pair! And great deal too...they will take any outift up to another level.


----------



## kpkimberly

I am trying to buy a Small Antigona and the description says:
Handle: 10.6 cm (4inch) drop
Strap: 33cm (13inch) drop

Does this mean it is with the longer strap or the shorter strap?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## beth001

A perfect pre-loved find from the incomparable Ann's Fabulous Finds!
I absolutely love this bag. It holds everything and looks fabulous all the time. I don't trash my bags, but I don't baby them either, and it is showing no signs of wear at all. Sorry LVs, you're just gonna have to wait your turns in my closet for awhile, this Antigona has stolen my [emoji173]️.


----------



## mktlim

I've been lurking too long here! Here's mine.  I think it's one of the older bags...?


----------



## babyloove

Hi, 

I"m new to this subform. How do you like the Antigona ? Is it heavy ?

Thks


----------



## mktlim

@babyloove I have the medium, it's lighter than some of the other bags I own.


----------



## Stormy C

Ladies! (And Gents! I am SO happy to reveal...

My brand new, long sought after Medium GREY Antigona! 




I've been looking for this colour for a LOOOOONG time, so I am just loving it!


----------



## randr21

Stormy C said:


> Ladies! (And Gents! I am SO happy to reveal...
> 
> My brand new, long sought after Medium GREY Antigona!
> View attachment 3603715
> View attachment 3603716
> 
> 
> I've been looking for this colour for a LOOOOONG time, so I am just loving it!


Congrats, I have this color and it makes such an elegant statement


----------



## Stormy C

randr21 said:


> Congrats, I have this color and it makes such an elegant statement



Thank you.
 May I ask, what size do you carry? It seems the majority wear the small version.


----------



## randr21

Stormy C said:


> Thank you.
> May I ask, what size do you carry? It seems the majority wear the small version.


Mine isnt the Antigona, its the obsedia tote, but I only have the Antigona in medium.  The small is a bit too cutesy for me, but its lighter.  The medium is more statement making imo.


----------



## Stormy C

randr21 said:


> Mine isnt the Antigona, its the obsedia tote, but I only have the Antigona in medium.  The small is a bit too cutesy for me, but its lighter.  The medium is more statement making imo.



Agreed.


----------



## keishabuchanan

Can i find and where this Antigona?Thanks!





http://www.hawtcelebs.com/stella-maxwell-night-paris-11292016/


----------



## Shaz24

I saw the above Antigona in store today in Australia! SA said it was limited edition.


----------



## Elizz

keishabuchanan said:


> Can i find and where this Antigona?Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hawtcelebs.com/stella-maxwell-night-paris-11292016/


Hello!! 
Barney's!  
http://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-antigona-small-duffel-bag-504753735.html


----------



## JanayC

Hi all! I'm looking into purchasing my first antigona but am having trouble deciding on which to get. Can anyone tell me which is best in case if being caught in the rain? I really want to use it as an everyday bag and don't want to have to worry about leaving it at home in case rain is in the forcast!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Hi everyone! Does anyone know where I can find a mini antigona in black with gold tone hardware?


----------



## shoegirl1221

Stormy C said:


> Ladies! (And Gents! I am SO happy to reveal...
> 
> My brand new, long sought after Medium GREY Antigona!
> View attachment 3603715
> View attachment 3603716
> 
> 
> I've been looking for this colour for a LOOOOONG time, so I am just loving it!


I have the same one in medium and love it. I carry this bag a lot because it goes with a lot in my wardrobe, looks stunning, and actually isn't too heavy for the size it is.


----------



## Handbagjunki€

My gems  love em to bits lol I'm a massive fan of the antigonas! Can't imagine getting anything bigger than the small though, the small is HUGE!


----------



## SpaceCadet

JanayC said:


> Hi all! I'm looking into purchasing my first antigona but am having trouble deciding on which to get. Can anyone tell me which is best in case if being caught in the rain? I really want to use it as an everyday bag and don't want to have to worry about leaving it at home in case rain is in the forcast!



Hi there, I too had been stalking all the sites to buy my first antigona. From all that I have read here from the very knowledgeable ladies and gents, the smooth calf leather is best if caught in the rain.  I once briefly owned a light grey goatskin (sugar leather) but couldn't stomach the thought of rain drop marks on it so sold it.  GO RIGHT NOW to MyTheresa.com - they are having a promo of 300 euros off 1500 euro purchase.  i just minutes ago bought the smooth mini. Hoping to join this awesome party with my first Givenchy pics!

And a huge thanks to everyone who has weighed in on this forum with all your insight and knowledge about the Antigona!!!


----------



## Handbagjunki€

SpaceCadet said:


> Hi there, I too had been stalking all the sites to buy my first antigona. From all that I have read here from the very knowledgeable ladies and gents, the smooth calf leather is best if caught in the rain.  I once briefly owned a light grey goatskin (sugar leather) but couldn't stomach the thought of rain drop marks on it so sold it.  GO RIGHT NOW to MyTheresa.com - they are having a promo of 300 euros off 1500 euro purchase.  i just minutes ago bought the smooth mini. Hoping to join this awesome party with my first Givenchy pics!
> 
> And a huge thanks to everyone who has weighed in on this forum with all your insight and knowledge about the Antigona!!!



My orchid antigona is "sugar" leather and has been caught in the rain and it's been fine, probably caught it in heavy rain once or twice and light rain a few times. London weather ey !


----------



## Stormy C

shoegirl1221 said:


> I have the same one in medium and love it. I carry this bag a lot because it goes with a lot in my wardrobe, looks stunning, and actually isn't too heavy for the size it is.



Yes I LOVE grey bags! They are very sophisticated and, as you say, they go with anything!

One question... I was reading through other posts throughout the PF and read a few people say that a single raindrop will stain the bag! Is it true? With the bag being as large as it is, it's bound to be rained upon at some point. Is there any treatment I should use to shield it? I'm really worried now!


----------



## glamourdoll.

I got rained on with my sugar antigona and i saw that it left stains when it wet. It dried up completely and it looks brand new again.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Stormy C

glamourdoll. said:


> I got rained on with my sugar antigona and i saw that it left stains when it wet. It dried up completely and it looks brand new again.  Hope that helps.



Yes, definitely! I have never owned or even known a bag to stain in the rain! What a relief!


----------



## Mehr91

I want to buy an Antigona but I can't decide about the size... I think the medium is pretty big and I don't want a too big size, but then I'm afraid the small would look too small on me.. I'm 1.71m / 5'6... what would fit better you think? (I have a 'normal' posture)
And I'm still in doubt whether to take a black or the light grey one. Hahah life issues!!!


----------



## nashpoo

Mehr91 said:


> I want to buy an Antigona but I can't decide about the size... I think the medium is pretty big and I don't want a too big size, but then I'm afraid the small would look too small on me.. I'm 1.71m / 5'6... what would fit better you think? (I have a 'normal' posture)
> And I'm still in doubt whether to take a black or the light grey one. Hahah life issues!!!


I think the small will still look nice on you. Have you tried them on? I love love the black sugar Antigona but the pearl gray is also pretty nice [emoji6]


----------



## Ghi85

I just purchased a new mini Antigona in light pink! It's basically a nude/blush color. I really like the size. It holds a tremendous amount of stuff. 

It's so adorable but I'm undecided on keeping it....I didn't need a new bag, I just wanted a light bag for spring.


----------



## randr21

Mehr91 said:


> I want to buy an Antigona but I can't decide about the size... I think the medium is pretty big and I don't want a too big size, but then I'm afraid the small would look too small on me.. I'm 1.71m / 5'6... what would fit better you think? (I have a 'normal' posture)
> And I'm still in doubt whether to take a black or the light grey one. Hahah life issues!!![emoji3]


If you're already hesitant on med, then def go with small.  But color-wise, its hard to choose bc both are great choices.  I may slightly go with the light grey, esp if you already have a black everyday bag.  If not, go w black.


----------



## Ghi85

YellowBuggie said:


> Thank you so much nashpoo! It's so hard to tell color on the computer. I will see if I can find one IRL to test color before I commit. My heart is so set on a baby pink Antigona and I know I can find her out there somewhere


Hi YellowBuggie, I just bought a light pink mini from Matches Fashion for only $1300, so I saved a good amount. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mehr91

Thanks for your opinions randr21 and nashpoo! I don't have a shop near that sells them, so never tried them on.. I'll definitely go with the small one then. Thanks for your help!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Ghi85 said:


> Hi YellowBuggie, I just bought a light pink mini from Matches Fashion for only $1300, so I saved a good amount. Hope that helps!



Thank you. I was searching around last night and found the exact baby pink color (think is new ss17 pink) I've been wanting offered by ONE retailer. It's full price though and I Juuuuuuust bought myself a new car, so here's to hoping it stays in stock long enough (or other retailers pick the color up) so I can afford to buy one without adding to my debt.

Either way....I've started saving for her and she WILL be mine one of these days lol

How are you liking your mini? It sounds adorable!


----------



## littlecherie

For those with medium antigonas, do you ever feel like they're inconveniently bulky?

I'm right on the verge of getting one, but I live in NYC so that means lots of crowds and subway rides -- I'm worried that, say, maybe I'll get on a very crowded train and it might be easily damaged/scratched (especially with calfskin leather) since it seems so big and wide.


----------



## randr21

littlecherie said:


> For those with medium antigonas, do you ever feel like they're inconveniently bulky?
> 
> I'm right on the verge of getting one, but I live in NYC so that means lots of crowds and subway rides -- I'm worried that, say, maybe I'll get on a very crowded train and it might be easily damaged/scratched (especially with calfskin leather) since it seems so big and wide.


If youre carrying it on your shoulder on a crowded train, it might feel bulky, but no probs when I carry it by handle.  I personally love the med sz more, but if you dont need that much space, then go w the small, which imo has a "cuter" look. 

Take a look at recent pics in Giv celebrity thread.  It has a wide base so will stick out, and since it's a structured bag, it will feel bulky.  However I never carry it on my arm, unless I need a workout.  The pic with Rosie Huntington and a med ant is the epitome of why that sz bag makes such a statement. 

I rarely see G bags in the city so when I carry mine, it feels kinda special, unlike LVs everywhere.


----------



## mktlim

I have a medium too and it does look bulky but I like the fact I can put a lot of stuff in it especially in winter. I've tried commuting with it (I live in Toronto) and I just hold mine by the handles as well. I've banged it a bunch of times but I've got a shiny one...it does have a few scuffs if you look closely at the corners but other than that it's ok.


----------



## highend

Also, in NYC and I find myself carrying my mediums by hand...as opposed in the crook of my arm (which I prefer) in crowded areas to avoid bumping into others (as a courtesy to people and also my bag, lol).  Pretty much the same thing for any other wider bags I own (e.g. Celine phantom).

That being said, I wouldn't let that stop you from getting a medium as I find it to be more of a showstopper than the other smaller sizes.  I always feel like a million bucks when I wear mine.  The mini also makes a statement, but the small...not so much. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## aundria17

My new antigonas 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The black is the mini glazed leather and the pink is the small size for reference.


----------



## Elizabethanne14

Hello everyone! I just purchased my 2nd Antigona in small and I'm anxiously waiting for her to arrive! Does anyone happen to know what collection / year this one came from? I bought it pre loved and just curious! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jtdt

Hi everyone, 

Received this baby about 3 weeks ago and I've finally decided to take her out! The small Antigona in shiny calfskin leather (detachable shoulder strap). 

Also got myself a customised purse organiser from Originalclub to help maintain the structure and to keep it neat and tidy. Also makes finding things a lot easier!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jtdt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received this baby about 3 weeks ago and I've finally decided to take her out! The small Antigona in shiny calfskin leather (detachable shoulder strap).
> 
> Also got myself a customised purse organiser from Originalclub to help maintain the structure and to keep it neat and tidy. Also makes finding things a lot easier!
> View attachment 3630122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630120


Congrats!  I like the organiser.  Thank you for sharing.  Can't go wrong with a classic!


----------



## marieancel

can someone please tell me what collection is this kind of mini antigona with patent leather on both sides and i think rubberised front TIA


----------



## Miss World

keishabuchanan said:


> Can i find and where this Antigona?Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hawtcelebs.com/stella-maxwell-night-paris-11292016/


Hi does anyone know if Stella Maxwell's Antigona is Small or Medium?


----------



## GemsBerry

Lashes818 said:


> Does this smooth calf scratch easy how does it hold up??


My Small studded one from the post above holds up really well. but I don't abuse it, it's a night out bag, not a working horse


----------



## randr21

Jtdt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received this baby about 3 weeks ago and I've finally decided to take her out! The small Antigona in shiny calfskin leather (detachable shoulder strap).
> 
> Also got myself a customised purse organiser from Originalclub to help maintain the structure and to keep it neat and tidy. Also makes finding things a lot easier!
> View attachment 3630122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630120


Just adorable


----------



## randr21

Miss World said:


> Hi does anyone know if Stella Maxwell's Antigona is Small or Medium?


Small


----------



## randr21

.


----------



## Elizabethanne14

Introducing my new small Givenchy Antigona


----------



## Miss World

Elizabethanne14 said:


> Introducing my new small Givenchy Antigona


So beautiful love the white lining


----------



## randr21

Elizabethanne14 said:


> Introducing my new small Givenchy Antigona [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Striking, esp in black & white


----------



## Version_52

I bought mine in a Facebook group and it came today. I am so happy. The medium is a good size for me and I love how it can hold so much. Easily one of my favorite bags


----------



## Miss World

Version_52 said:


> View attachment 3636097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine in a Facebook group and it came today. I am so happy. The medium is a good size for me and I love how it can hold so much. Easily one of my favorite bags


Congrats Your bag looks beautiful, the leather looks great  Do you find the medium to bulky? How tall are you? I'm around 5 foot and can't decide between small and medium!


----------



## killua_estee

Miss World said:


> Congrats Your bag looks beautiful, the leather looks great  Do you find the medium to bulky? How tall are you? I'm around 5 foot and can't decide between small and medium!


I'm 5ft 2 and medium is a little bulky on me.  I would recommend the small


----------



## Version_52

Miss World said:


> Congrats Your bag looks beautiful, the leather looks great  Do you find the medium to bulky? How tall are you? I'm around 5 foot and can't decide between small and medium!


Thanks so much! I am 5'6 and about 140 pounds. The bag can be a bit bulky in tight situations but that's why I LOVE it. It is such a statement peice. I tried it as a small and I just didn't get the "umph" that the medium has. I would not recommend it if you are going to be in crowded places like the subway or a crowded bus. But otherwise this is already one of my all time favorite bags.


----------



## mktlim

Version_52 said:


> Thanks so much! I am 5'6 and about 140 pounds. The bag can be a bit bulky in tight situations but that's why I LOVE it. It is such a statement peice. I tried it as a small and I just didn't get the "umph" that the medium has. I would not recommend it if you are going to be in crowded places like the subway or a crowded bus. But otherwise this is already one of my all time favorite bags.



I agree! I have a medium and I'm 5'0...the size doesn't really bother me since I like how roomy it is (and how much it surprisingly holds)


----------



## aundria17

my small pink antigona


----------



## randr21

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3653834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my small pink antigona


Giv has the prettiest pink this season, perfect with your small.  Congrats.


----------



## louisa123

Hi all! Ive just recently purchased an antigona in greige and today was the first day carrying it out with dark jeans and i'm super paranoid about colour transfer. May i know does it colour transfer easily and should I just stop wearing it with jeans or is it safe to wear it with jeans? Thanks!!


----------



## superkathy

Elizabethanne14 said:


> Introducing my new small Givenchy Antigona


I love this one! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## randr21

louisa123 said:


> Hi all! Ive just recently purchased an antigona in greige and today was the first day carrying it out with dark jeans and i'm super paranoid about colour transfer. May i know does it colour transfer easily and should I just stop wearing it with jeans or is it safe to wear it with jeans? Thanks!!


I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## beth001

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3653834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my small pink antigona


Lovely! What are the handle socks?


----------



## aundria17

beth001 said:


> Lovely! What are the handle socks?


They are called love handles. I purchased them from test.


----------



## aundria17

aundria17 said:


> They are called love handles. I purchased them from test.


From etsy!


----------



## highend

aundria17 said:


> From etsy!


Nice....I like this option much better than the twilly wrappings which I find to be an eyesore.


----------



## nashpoo

My first mini Antigona [emoji847]


----------



## aundria17

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3658040
> 
> 
> My first mini Antigona [emoji847]


Love it !!!


----------



## Elizabethanne14

superkathy said:


> I love this one! May I ask where you got it?


I bought it from Fashionphile!


----------



## nashpoo

aundria17 said:


> Love it !!!


Thank you! can i ask, do you prefer your mini or your small antigona?


----------



## Marmotte

Received this beauty for my 40th Birthday yesterday!!


----------



## WinSailor

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 3659642
> 
> 
> Received this beauty for my 40th Birthday yesterday!!


Congrats and beautiful color!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 3659642
> 
> 
> Received this beauty for my 40th Birthday yesterday!!



Congratulations on such a beauty and Best Wishes on your Birthday [emoji4]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I have just received my new first Givenchy, a small black antigona and I'm so excited I want to shout about it even though I have no pictures to share yet 

So I came here to shout a little.

I'll come back soon and post pictures. It's gorgeous. It's somewhere between the gloss and matt finish, it was limited edition and I got it at 40% off brand new on sale. I feel so lucky and excited!


----------



## aundria17

nashpoo said:


> Thank you! can i ask, do you prefer your mini or your small antigona?


I use the small more. Not sure that means I prefer it just that it's a more practical size  for my daily  needs. The mini is more a going out size for me  
If I could scale down more I would definitely  pick the mini.


----------



## randr21

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 3659642
> 
> 
> Received this beauty for my 40th Birthday yesterday!!


Metallic leather?


----------



## nashpoo

aundria17 said:


> I use the small more. Not sure that means I prefer it just that it's a more practical size  for my daily  needs. The mini is more a going out size for me
> If I could scale down more I would definitely  pick the mini.



Thank you for your reply! I saw the small a few days ago and was thinking about it [emoji23] but I think the mini is good to have when you already have a small.


----------



## Marmotte

randr21 said:


> Metallic leather?



No light matte grey[emoji4]


----------



## Canucana

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3658040
> 
> 
> My first mini Antigona


Hi,

I just got one too in the mini size an same color. Though I don't have a store near me so I have to order it of off farfetch.com. Here is the problem and I would really appreciate it if someone can help me out. I received it tonight, the bag is fine, but the strap. I'm surprised to see that the long trap is not made from on piece of leather. If you fold the strap in half, roughly in the midder of the strap, where it would sit on your shoulder, there is a line of stitching where they connect the 2 pieces of leater to make the length of the strap. It is completely flat and beautifully done, so you won't be able to tell. But still its strange, for a designer bag you dont make the strap of out scrap leather pieces. Can you check on yours if you have the same construction of the strap, Also the studs that claim to be adjustable made it extremely tough to adjust the length of the strap. The back of the stud, on mine bag, there is a straight line run across the back of the stud, I have some scratches on there, on all 4 studs. It looks like someine trying to unscrew it abd fail and left these metal on metal scratches. I'm don't know what do to, I love the color and don't know where I can order another one if I was ro return this. Could you please check these details on you mini antigona and see if it is the same. The scratches in the studs are fine I can live with it but the stitching makes me feel like it could be a replica. I'm worried. Please help




nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3658040
> 
> 
> My first mini Antigona [emoji847]


----------



## nashpoo

Canucana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got one too in the mini size an same color. Though I don't have a store near me so I have to order it of off farfetch.com. Here is the problem and I would really appreciate it if someone can help me out. I received it tonight, the bag is fine, but the strap. I'm surprised to see that the long trap is not made from on piece of leather. If you fold the strap in half, roughly in the midder of the strap, where it would sit on your shoulder, there is a line of stitching where they connect the 2 pieces of leater to make the length of the strap. It is completely flat and beautifully done, so you won't be able to tell. But still its strange, for a designer bag you dont make the strap of out scrap leather pieces. Can you check on yours if you have the same construction of the strap, Also the studs that claim to be adjustable made it extremely tough to adjust the length of the strap. The back of the stud, on mine bag, there is a straight line run across the back of the stud, I have some scratches on there, on all 4 studs. It looks like someine trying to unscrew it abd fail and left these metal on metal scratches. I'm don't know what do to, I love the color and don't know where I can order another one if I was ro return this. Could you please check these details on you mini antigona and see if it is the same. The scratches in the studs are fine I can live with it but the stitching makes me feel like it could be a replica. I'm worried. Please help



Hi! Yes, the mini Antigona straps have a seam in the middle. I'll post a picture of mine  I've ordered my small blue Antigona from far fetch and I can assure you they're legit. But the one you received might've just been tried on by people. 

Are you located in the U.S.?If you're still feeling uneasy, you can order Givenchy bags straight from the Givenchy boutique in the states. I prefer ordering this way because they send it packaged in a box and a shopping bag haha. it's also tax free if you're outside Nevada and New York. Let me know if you need sales associate info. 

Here's some pictures, I don't see any bad scratches though? I ordered it the day they arrived at the boutique though so it wasn't really handled by customers. I hope these help! But I'm sure yours is authentic  maybe just consider if it's in the condition you wanted to receive it in.


----------



## randr21

Marmotte said:


> No light matte grey[emoji4]


The gold lit background made it sparkle! [emoji1]  I have that color in diff bag and will be taking it out for warmer weather.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I love your small grey antigona! I was very tempted by that one.

But then a black beauty small Antigona with metal detail tempted me so much I couldn't resist.

My husband brought it home yesterday. I love it. ❤️

Thanks for letting me share! X


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love your small grey antigona! I was very tempted by that one.
> 
> But then a black beauty small Antigona with metal detail tempted me so much I couldn't resist.
> 
> My husband brought it home yesterday. I love it. ❤️
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! X



It's lovely, I never realised from pics that the detail was metal, I thought it was white leather


----------



## Elizz

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love your small grey antigona! I was very tempted by that one.
> 
> But then a black beauty small Antigona with metal detail tempted me so much I couldn't resist.
> 
> My husband brought it home yesterday. I love it. ❤️
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! X



Congrats!
We are in the same family (i'm your big sister ) 

You will definitely enjoy this bag!! It is beautiful!!!


----------



## Canucana

nashpoo said:


> Hi! Yes, the mini Antigona straps have a seam in the middle. I'll post a picture of mine  I've ordered my small blue Antigona from far fetch and I can assure you they're legit. But the one you received might've just been tried on by people.
> 
> Are you located in the U.S.?If you're still feeling uneasy, you can order Givenchy bags straight from the Givenchy boutique in the states. I prefer ordering this way because they send it packaged in a box and a shopping bag haha. it's also tax free if you're outside Nevada and New York. Let me know if you need sales associate info.
> 
> Here's some pictures, I don't see any bad scratches though? I ordered it the day they arrived at the boutique though so it wasn't really handled by customers. I hope these help! But I'm sure yours is authentic  maybe just consider if it's in the condition you wanted to receive it in.
> 
> View attachment 3660804
> 
> View attachment 3660808


Thank you so much for your reply. That completely ease my mind. I called a few different Givenchy store and they said they don't have that pink color anymore, so I found it on farfetch, I did not have to pay tax as well as shipping so that was good. The scratches on the metal are fine, I am just being my picky self and I was able to adjust the length myself as well (thou that was really hard to do). I personally like the color pink, I was hopping for it to be a nudy pink but it turns out to be a bright bublegum pink. But that's ok, I'm starting to love it more and more. Thank you so much and I hope you are enjoying your bag as much as I am with mine.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Elizz said:


> Congrats!
> We are in the same family (i'm your big sister )
> 
> You will definitely enjoy this bag!! It is beautiful!!!



Thank you both!

I love it. Really love it. It's a bit scary how much I love it because every time I see it I feel like smiling. Not great in the middle of a serious meeting

Problem is it feels so fragile. I'm carrying it around everyday and I've already noticed a few scuffs. I'm careful but you do rub up against things when it's hanging and you're walking around the city.

What do you do to protect your antigona? What leather cleaning product to buff out small scuffs? If doesn't seem to like leather wipes because they seem to leave slight moisture stains that need to be rubbed out with a soft cloth.

I'm thinking of trying the colonsol gel or whatever it's called because the SA in Selfridges mentioned she uses that for the glossy black version. (My leather seems to be in between the gloss and matte texture)

Any recommendations? Thanks for reading.


----------



## cwxx

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love your small grey antigona! I was very tempted by that one.
> 
> But then a black beauty small Antigona with metal detail tempted me so much I couldn't resist.
> 
> My husband brought it home yesterday. I love it. ❤️
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! X


 
Congrats! The metal detail is beautiful  

I have a medium ant in grey suede and small in shiny camel, and honestly I don't worry too much about wear on either. I use Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent for extra preventative care but have heard good things about Collonil waterstop as well.


----------



## Elizz

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> I love it. Really love it. It's a bit scary how much I love it because every time I see it I feel like smiling. Not great in the middle of a serious meeting
> 
> Problem is it feels so fragile. I'm carrying it around everyday and I've already noticed a few scuffs. I'm careful but you do rub up against things when it's hanging and you're walking around the city.
> 
> What do you do to protect your antigona? What leather cleaning product to buff out small scuffs? If doesn't seem to like leather wipes because they seem to leave slight moisture stains that need to be rubbed out with a soft cloth.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying the colonsol gel or whatever it's called because the SA in Selfridges mentioned she uses that for the glossy black version. (My leather seems to be in between the gloss and matte texture)
> 
> Any recommendations? Thanks for reading.



Hi!

I sometimes just use a regular leather cleaner and moisturizer (that was bought for the couch haha)

But otherwise, I believe I am a bit more careful with this bag since it is a little bulky (medium size) but I still find the leather fairly scratch resistant! 

This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Zahzah

Hey all I'm trying to decide between these two colours and was wondering if they can be used for day and night event?
Thank you


----------



## christinac1203

Miss World said:


> Congrats Your bag looks beautiful, the leather looks great  Do you find the medium to bulky? How tall are you? I'm around 5 foot and can't decide between small and medium!



I'm 5'5" and medium is big on me. And it's heavy.


----------



## Taimi

Hi! I'm new to this forum as I'm mostly a Mulberry gal  but now I'm seriously considering to purchase my first Givenchy bag, an Antigona! What do you ladies and gents think about this colour combination? The pic is from Farfetch.






I love oxblood, purple and orange, but is it too busy to have them all in the same bag? Actually, I hadn't even thought about Antigona for myself (I did love the look on others though!) before I saw this, but I want to make a right decision and use the bag years to come, so I'd appreciate your opinion! Thank you!


----------



## highend

Taimi said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum as I'm mostly a Mulberry gal  but now I'm seriously considering to purchase my first Givenchy bag, an Antigona! What do you ladies and gents think about this colour combination? The pic is from Farfetch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love oxblood, purple and orange, but is it too busy to have them all in the same bag? Actually, I hadn't even thought about Antigona for myself (I did love the look on others though!) before I saw this, but I want to make a right decision and use the bag years to come, so I'd appreciate your opinion! Thank you!




I think that shade of purple is a bit jarring with the other colors...which may limit it's longevity and usefulness. 

I have a somewhat similar tricolor pandora from a few years ago (attached) that I find very wearable and versatile.. but the colors gel a bit better.

Just my opinion....ultimately only you know your wardrobe and preferences best.


----------



## Ashcat1003

Taimi said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum as I'm mostly a Mulberry gal  but now I'm seriously considering to purchase my first Givenchy bag, an Antigona! What do you ladies and gents think about this colour combination? The pic is from Farfetch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love oxblood, purple and orange, but is it too busy to have them all in the same bag? Actually, I hadn't even thought about Antigona for myself (I did love the look on others though!) before I saw this, but I want to make a right decision and use the bag years to come, so I'd appreciate your opinion! Thank you!



I LOVE the Oxblood, but I think the purple clashes a little bit and I think it would be a bit limiting as far as outfit options. It also depends on what your use of the bag will be. If you were considering this for an everyday bag I'd say no, but if you just want a fun bag then definitely yes! But, if you love it and think you can pull it off go for it!


----------



## Taimi

highend said:


> I think that shade of purple is a bit jarring with the other colors...which may limit it's longevity and usefulness.
> 
> I have a somewhat similar tricolor pandora from a few years ago (attached) that I find very wearable and versatile.. but the colors gel a bit better.
> 
> Just my opinion....ultimately only you know your wardrobe and preferences best.



Your Pandora is lovely and yes, very versatile! 



Ashcat1003 said:


> I LOVE the Oxblood, but I think the purple clashes a little bit and I think it would be a bit limiting as far as outfit options. It also depends on what your use of the bag will be. If you were considering this for an everyday bag I'd say no, but if you just want a fun bag then definitely yes! But, if you love it and think you can pull it off go for it!



Thank you both! I appreciate your opinions!   And I agree, I think the purple (even though I LOVE purple) doesn't quite match.. Maybe that's why I wasn't so sure. I mean, I loved the bag at the first sight, but still I've been undecided. I have quite a few bags in my rotation but I still prefer more classic options. They are expensive anyway and I don't want any regrets (who would!). Thanks again! I'm considering the all oxblood one or then I'll just wait the fall collection... I do love oxblood bags, but I have some already. Although, oxblood is like black to me, as I don't use black bags. It goes with everything!


----------



## randr21

Zahzah said:


> Hey all I'm trying to decide between these two colours and was wondering if they can be used for day and night event?
> Thank you


How formal is night event?  E.g. wedding or dinner date?


----------



## Zahzah

randr21 said:


> How formal is night event?  E.g. wedding or dinner date?


Hi more for an evening meal not really for a wedding as I would probably hold a clutch for that.


----------



## randr21

Zahzah said:


> Hi more for an evening meal not really for a wedding as I would probably hold a clutch for that.


Both pastels will work for an evening meal.  I love the pearl grey, but the pink is very trendy right now.


----------



## Elizz

Zahzah said:


> Hi more for an evening meal not really for a wedding as I would probably hold a clutch for that.


Grey!!


----------



## ellodoll

Just got her yesterday at the Woodbury Commons outlet


----------



## beth001

ellodoll said:


> Just got her yesterday at the Woodbury Commons outlet


It's beautiful!  Enjoy.


----------



## Bagsgalore14

It's beautiful  
I can't decide between a black mulberry Bayswater or the black givenchy small antigona or Prada Saffiano Galleria.  It will be for work!  Any thoughts?


----------



## highend

Bagsgalore14 said:


> It's beautiful
> I can't decide between a black mulberry Bayswater or the black givenchy small antigona or Prada Saffiano Galleria.  It will be for work!  Any thoughts?


My vote is for antigona!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Bagsgalore14 said:


> It's beautiful
> I can't decide between a black mulberry Bayswater or the black givenchy small antigona or Prada Saffiano Galleria.  It will be for work!  Any thoughts?


Hi
I have the a black mulberry Bayswater that I use for work and have just brought a black givenchy small antigona which I have used for the pass week for work. 
 You can fit a lot more in the Bayswater and it's a great bag I feel for work.  I would rarely use this at the weekend. I find the Bayswater a very smart work bag.
I have also been loving my antogona but feel I will probably use it mainly for weekends as it's just a great bag  and it does fit all my essential work items.

I guess It depends if you will use this at weekends as well (I guess this depends on what other bags you have) and what sort of look you are looking for.


----------



## jayne01

I'm loving my new Samorga...makes it so much easier to find things in my Antigona! (Before it was kind of a big black hole...)


----------



## lcondrad

My everyday bag [emoji173]️


----------



## cuselover

Does any one know how much is the mini Antigona in the US and Paris? Thanks


----------



## Kmerc

ellodoll said:


> Just got her yesterday at the Woodbury Commons outlet



Love the studding on this! How much was this in the outlets?


----------



## Nightbaby

Hello, anyone know what year antigona release the long strap? I got mine from reseller. Mini with non detachable long strap, code 3C1124, but i read on some review the mini antigona should have detachable strap. Thanks before.


----------



## nashpoo

Nightbaby said:


> Hello, anyone know what year antigona release the long strap? I got mine from reseller. Mini with non detachable long strap, code 3C1124, but i read on some review the mini antigona should have detachable strap. Thanks before.



I THINK 2016?


----------



## chchcat

aundria17 said:


> My new antigonas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627177
> View attachment 3627179
> View attachment 3627180
> View attachment 3627181
> 
> The black is the mini glazed leather and the pink is the small size for reference.


Quite lovely!! would you mind sharing where you locate the mini black antigona? Really cute  Thanks in advance.


----------



## aundria17

chchcat said:


> Quite lovely!! would you mind sharing where you locate the mini black antigona? Really cute  Thanks in advance.


I purchased it from Nordstrom


----------



## ellodoll

Kmerc said:


> Love the studding on this! How much was this in the outlets?


 $1980
It was like finding a unicorn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ellodoll said:


> $1980
> It was like finding a unicorn



It was £1099 in Bicester a month ago.


----------



## Nightbaby

nashpoo said:


> I THINK 2016?



Base on the code, mine is made on December 2014 right? So it's impossible for it to have long strap. Is it means my bag is fake?


----------



## nashpoo

Nightbaby said:


> Base on the code, mine is made on December 2014 right? So it's impossible for it to have long strap. Is it means my bag is fake?



Your strap is just long right, not detachable? long straps were around longer so I think yours is fine. But the detachable strap came out after the plain long strap.


----------



## Nightbaby

nashpoo said:


> Your strap is just long right, not detachable? long straps were around longer so I think yours is fine. But the detachable strap came out after the plain long strap.


Oh i see, so the long non detachable strap come earlier than the detachable strap right? Thanks for the help


----------



## my_private_jet

randr21 said:


> Metallic leather?


Hi dear, can you please let me know what the color is on these two beautiful ladies? Thanks!


----------



## my_private_jet

Hey everyone, I am considering to pull the trigger on a small Antigona in "light pink". If I am not mistaken then it's a seasonal color from ~2014 and I could get her pre-loved for a good price. Now I wonder how "light pink" compares to the current color "bright pink"? I have tried to find some pictures via the search function but unfortunately without much success. Can anyone who's seen them side by side help me out?


----------



## Catherineeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

aundria17 said:


> My new antigonas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627177
> View attachment 3627179
> View attachment 3627180
> View attachment 3627181
> 
> The black is the mini glazed leather and the pink is the small size for reference.


Hi! Does the mini fit a regular sized bottle of water/ if so easily or kind of have to shove? Thanks!


----------



## nashpoo

my_private_jet said:


> Hey everyone, I am considering to pull the trigger on a small Antigona in "light pink". If I am not mistaken then it's a seasonal color from ~2014 and I could get her pre-loved for a good price. Now I wonder how "light pink" compares to the current color "bright pink"? I have tried to find some pictures via the search function but unfortunately without much success. Can anyone who's seen them side by side help me out?


I don't have a side by side comparison but here's the light pink from 2014. Look up "raeview what's in my bag Givenchy antigona" on youtube and you can see what her 2014 looks like :]



and here is bright pink


----------



## my_private_jet

nashpoo said:


> I don't have a side by side comparison but here's the light pink from 2014. Look up "raeview what's in my bag Givenchy antigona" on youtube and you can see what her 2014 looks like :]
> View attachment 3695278
> 
> 
> and here is bright pink
> View attachment 3695279



Hi there, many thanks for that! I figured also out that current seasonal "bright pink" is slightly more on the neon-ish and blue side while 2014's "light pink" is a little bit more muted. Thanks for your help  Both colors look drop dead gorgeous though, I'd love to have both in my collection!


----------



## Loublover2013

Can someone please help me authenticate my givenchy antigona? I bought off of tradesy

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-antigona-leather-tote-bag-black-21142194/


----------



## aundria17

Catherineeeeeeeeeeeeeeee said:


> Hi! Does the mini fit a regular sized bottle of water/ if so easily or kind of have to shove? Thanks!


It would have to put in sideways but it would fit


----------



## Puzzle58

Help! My givenchy got soaked in the rain and I transferred it to a reusable grocery bag. But then it ended up like this  Is there a way to make the color come back?


----------



## my_private_jet

Welcome my new preloved Antigona small in light pink! Her beauty takes my breath away really...


----------



## nashpoo

My birthday month acquisitions! Bag ban for sure!


----------



## Elizz

Puzzle58 said:


> Help! My givenchy got soaked in the rain and I transferred it to a reusable grocery bag. But then it ended up like this  Is there a way to make the color come back?


Ho nooo  I would definitely bring your bag to a cobbler ASAP! 
They usually have some great leather cleaning product!!


----------



## Elizz

nashpoo said:


> My birthday month acquisitions! Bag ban for sure!


Happy birthday!  
Gorgeous bags!


----------



## my_private_jet

nashpoo said:


> My birthday month acquisitions! Bag ban for sure!



What a fantastic birthday haul!


----------



## purse512

Mini size in rust colour


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

YellowBuggie said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this sub forum and I'm hoping someone may be able to help me. I am desperate to get my hands on a small or medium Antigona in a baby pink color, but I can't find one new or used ANYWHERE! Do you know if this was a seasonal color?
> 
> Also, if anyone is kind enough and sees one as they are going about their business, please PM me....any time even if it's years from now. I MUST have this bag, but it appears the color I love so much just may be a difficult find
> 
> I have attached an image of an Antigona in the desired color for reference.


----------



## nashpoo

EDIT just realized this was an old post. Disregard!


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

My two Medium Antigona bags!


----------



## my_private_jet

My bag has the same date code as the one shown on the pictures. I've never seen this before. Does this happen frequently with seasonal colors?


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

my_private_jet said:


> Welcome my new preloved Antigona small in light pink! Her beauty takes my breath away really...
> 
> View attachment 3697467


----------



## inverved

I bought this small navy blue Antigona yesterday for $1920AUD. I will also be going overseas in a few weeks, so I am able to claim another 10% off that. She's a beauty... and a bargain!


----------



## cazzl

Hi guys,

Looking to purchase a mini givenchy antigona in the rust size and just wanted to know if any of you ladies had it? I'm a bit torn as in some photos it looks like a beautiful caramel-y orange but in some other photos it just looks bright orange.

Are any of you guys able to let me know what you think for those who have it or have seen it in person?



purse512 said:


> View attachment 3698743
> 
> Mini size in rust colour


purse512: I know you have this one, just wondering how you'd best describe this lovely colour?

Thanks!


----------



## purse512

cazzl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking to purchase a mini givenchy antigona in the rust size and just wanted to know if any of you ladies had it? I'm a bit torn as in some photos it looks like a beautiful caramel-y orange but in some other photos it just looks bright orange.
> 
> Are any of you guys able to let me know what you think for those who have it or have seen it in person?
> 
> 
> purse512: I know you have this one, just wondering how you'd best describe this lovely colour?
> 
> Thanks!


The rust colour is a lighter orange colour. It's not that bright, making it more neutral and easier to match with different colours.  It's a good pop of colour for spring/summer and I feel would still go well with heavier and darker outfits for fall/winter. Hope that helps!


----------



## cazzl

purse512 said:


> The rust colour is a lighter orange colour. It's not that bright, making it more neutral and easier to match with different colours.  It's a good pop of colour for spring/summer and I feel would still go well with heavier and darker outfits for fall/winter. Hope that helps!



Yes that helps a lot! Thanks so much 
Would you say that the photo you took of it above is pretty true to what it looks like irl?


----------



## purse512

cazzl said:


> Yes that helps a lot! Thanks so much
> Would you say that the photo you took of it above is pretty true to what it looks like irl?


Yup. I think so.


----------



## randr21

my_private_jet said:


> Hi dear, can you please let me know what the color is on these two beautiful ladies? Thanks!


You need to reply to OP as she is the owner of these lovelies.


----------



## Shopmore

I received this beauty today along with an Adidas Samba to hopefully match.   I am so excited to wear this combo.  I have only had Pandoras and this is my first Antigona!


----------



## gudstuffjd

Most of my bag purchases are for my mother.  (She worked in a sweatshop for years when we first arrived in America to put food on the table.)  My first big purchases for her a few years ago was a Jumbo Caviar and Damier Alma, and I've been introducing her to other fashion houses ever since.  I got her first Givenchy (Small) Antigona a couple days ago.  She is a modest woman, so I'm posting just a partial pic.


----------



## randr21

gudstuffjd said:


> Most of my bag purchases are for my mother.  (She worked in a sweatshop for years when we first arrived in America to put food on the table.)  My first big purchases for her a few years ago was a Jumbo Caviar and Damier Alma, and I've been introducing her to other fashion houses ever since.  I got her first Givenchy (Small) Antigona a couple days ago.  She is a modest woman, so I'm posting just a partial pic.
> 
> View attachment 3712590


Your mom looks great w structured bags, good choice.


----------



## gudstuffjd

randr21 said:


> Your mom looks great w structured bags, good choice.


Thank you!  That's such a kind thing to say.  =)


----------



## WinSailor

Shopmore said:


> I received this beauty today along with an Adidas Samba to hopefully match.   I am so excited to wear this combo.  I have only had Pandoras and this is my first Antigona!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711855


I LOVE this color!! So regal and divine! Enjoy!


----------



## PeterMc

So i just received my first Givenchy Antigona, grained leather in Warm Nude. I love it even more in person and am so happy i finally own one. There will be many more to come.


----------



## Hobbsy

Got this a few months ago, color is Mastic.


----------



## youngster

Hobbsy said:


> Got this a few months ago, color is Mastic.
> View attachment 3714749



I love this, what a gorgeous neutral!


----------



## youngster

Can I say again how much I appreciate that Givenchy puts silver hardware on so many of it's bags?  It's awesome and I  them for it!


----------



## Hobbsy

youngster said:


> I love this, what a gorgeous neutral!


Thanks! It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## roxta

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Maymyothu

Help, I received my beautiful mastic , small from Ssense sale, but one small scratch on the top handle. Should I return it?


----------



## Maymyothu




----------



## Maymyothu

Such a beautiful bag...


----------



## Maymyothu




----------



## loveloverad

Maymyothu said:


> View attachment 3720444



So pretty! Where did you buy it?


----------



## youngster

Maymyothu said:


> Help, I received my beautiful mastic , small from Ssense sale, but one small scratch on the top handle. Should I return it?



I would contact them.  Take a pic and send them that as well .  I would ask them to send you a new one OR you could ask them to take another 10% or 15% off it possibly, depending on your preference.  Beautiful bag though and I love that color.


----------



## Melodyjj

ellodoll said:


> Just got her yesterday at the Woodbury Commons outlet


Congrats! Lovely bag! Does this type of smooth leather get scratches and water marks easily btw?


----------



## Maymyothu

youngster said:


> I would contact them.  Take a pic and send them that as well .  I would ask them to send you a new one OR you could ask them to take another 10% or 15% off it possibly, depending on your preference.  Beautiful bag though and I love that color.




Thanks, love the colour. I have contacted Ssense. They have none left, requested price adjustment, they are asking for more pictures.


----------



## youngster

Good luck!  I hope they price adjust it for you.


----------



## raja kitte

I've got my first antigona bag from ssense. It was packaged nicely but there's a crease on the side. I've kept the bag stuffed but is there any other way to fix it. Should I contact ssense?

Thanks


----------



## highend

raja kitte said:


> View attachment 3721315
> View attachment 3721314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my first antigona bag from ssense. It was packaged nicely but there's a crease on the side. I've kept the bag stuffed but is there any other way to fix it. Should I contact ssense?
> 
> Thanks


If it seems like a "hard" crease, I'd return it.  Otherwise, perhaps if you lay it on that side that'll help flatten the crease.  I any event, if you decide you can life with it and opt to keep it, I definitely contact Ssense ASAP to see if they can provide you with an adjustment credit you're comfortable with.


----------



## 10kgirl

Purchased this small beige antigona same time around last year from ssense.com 
I wrapped the handle to it to add a bit of color... what do you guys think? Might be a little too much for the bag, should I remove the scarf or keep it?


----------



## highend

10kgirl said:


> Purchased this small beige antigona same time around last year from ssense.com
> I wrapped the handle to it to add a bit of color... what do you guys think? Might be a little too much for the bag, should I remove the scarf or keep it?


I typically don't like wrappings; but this actually looks nice.  Why not wear it both ways.


----------



## anntt

My first Antigona came in super quickly from Ssense, only 2 days from when I placed the order. I've always wanted a classic shiny black box Antigona but just couldn't pass on this amazing sale. Got it for 40% off and couldn't be happier!


----------



## highend

anntt said:


> My first Antigona came in super quickly from Ssense, only 2 days from when I placed the order. I've always wanted a classic shiny black box Antigona but just couldn't pass on this amazing sale. Got it for 40% off and couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 3723029


Nice....I just saw this one in the Farfetch sale section this morning, and it went fast!  Givenchy is so hard to resist on sale.


----------



## 10kgirl

anntt said:


> My first Antigona came in super quickly from Ssense, only 2 days from when I placed the order. I've always wanted a classic shiny black box Antigona but just couldn't pass on this amazing sale. Got it for 40% off and couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 3723029


so cute ^^ They still have some Givenchy Antigona on sale if anyone is still trying to snatch one before its sold out  Last time I checked, they have one more of the taupe antigona in small for a super good deal~


----------



## anntt

10kgirl said:


> so cute ^^ They still have some Givenchy Antigona on sale if anyone is still trying to snatch one before its sold out  Last time I checked, they have one more of the taupe antigona in small for a super good deal~



Ooohhh I was so close to getting a small taupe. I was browsing Ssense when they had the further markdown, the small taupe went from $1600 to $1306. I was hesitant with the color and got a nude pink instead.


----------



## vandy516

Ladies, I am having an existential crisis!! Everyone here seems so nice and supportive, so I'd love some advice (this is also my first post!):

I purchased my first-ever Givenchy this morning, a medium Oxblood Antigona from Barneys, for a STEAL - $1459, no tax, no shipping! I feel torn, however, because as much as I like the Oxblood, I truly love this style in Black. But trying to be financially responsible, I don't want purchase the bag at full-price right now, and there are always mixed reviews about buying one pre-loved. I'm worried I'll feel silly buying the Medium in Black down the road, because then I'll have two bags of the exact same; but buying that medium black Antigona is inevitable for me (the medium is my must-have size, and the black is my favorite color).

Does anyone have two Antigonas in the same size? Any regrets on that? Or has anyone ever sold their Antigona before? I'm wondering if I should spend a year with the Oxblood and then trade it in for a black one, or if I should just return the Oxblood once it arrives and patiently wait for the Black. *sigh*

Thank you for your thoughts!!!


----------



## lipstickandlace91

My first ever Givenchy! I've been dreaming of one for years and my husband treated me to one! Got it for an amazing price on Fashionphile brand new! The color is Mastic and it's the small I'm in love!


----------



## sayhitoromes

vandy516 said:


> Ladies, I am having an existential crisis!! Everyone here seems so nice and supportive, so I'd love some advice (this is also my first post!):
> 
> I purchased my first-ever Givenchy this morning, a medium Oxblood Antigona from Barneys, for a STEAL - $1459, no tax, no shipping! I feel torn, however, because as much as I like the Oxblood, I truly love this style in Black. But trying to be financially responsible, I don't want purchase the bag at full-price right now, and there are always mixed reviews about buying one pre-loved. I'm worried I'll feel silly buying the Medium in Black down the road, because then I'll have two bags of the exact same; but buying that medium black Antigona is inevitable for me (the medium is my must-have size, and the black is my favorite color).
> 
> Does anyone have two Antigonas in the same size? Any regrets on that? Or has anyone ever sold their Antigona before? I'm wondering if I should spend a year with the Oxblood and then trade it in for a black one, or if I should just return the Oxblood once it arrives and patiently wait for the Black. *sigh*
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts!!!



My advice would be to save up and get the one that you really want. I have found that when I don't want to spend a lot on a certain bag, and get a more affordable subsitite - I always still want the original bag. Unless you truly love the Oxblood, I would return it and wait for it in black


----------



## anntt

vandy516 said:


> Ladies, I am having an existential crisis!! Everyone here seems so nice and supportive, so I'd love some advice (this is also my first post!):
> 
> I purchased my first-ever Givenchy this morning, a medium Oxblood Antigona from Barneys, for a STEAL - $1459, no tax, no shipping! I feel torn, however, because as much as I like the Oxblood, I truly love this style in Black. But trying to be financially responsible, I don't want purchase the bag at full-price right now, and there are always mixed reviews about buying one pre-loved. I'm worried I'll feel silly buying the Medium in Black down the road, because then I'll have two bags of the exact same; but buying that medium black Antigona is inevitable for me (the medium is my must-have size, and the black is my favorite color).
> 
> Does anyone have two Antigonas in the same size? Any regrets on that? Or has anyone ever sold their Antigona before? I'm wondering if I should spend a year with the Oxblood and then trade it in for a black one, or if I should just return the Oxblood once it arrives and patiently wait for the Black. *sigh*
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts!!!



Since it is such a great steal, I say keep it! You can always sell it back later and probably won't lose any money. In my personal opinion, black medium Antigona is owned by so many people and it's probably the most pinned Antigona on Pinterest. But the oxblood isn't something you come by often. It's not too hard of a color to style it with your outfits either I don't think. But again, it's completely up to you  Maybe look out for a deal for the black one. I'm seeing the Black Medium Piercing Antigona for $2,035 on Ssense if you're interested. There's a new Studded one on Fashionphile for $1,880 too.


----------



## yycbaglover

After reading everyone's comments about the bag... i decided to take the plunge and purchase one for myself! 

Colour is mastic and my samorga organizer for my Speedy B 25 fits perfectly inside.


----------



## randr21

vandy516 said:


> Ladies, I am having an existential crisis!! Everyone here seems so nice and supportive, so I'd love some advice (this is also my first post!):
> 
> I purchased my first-ever Givenchy this morning, a medium Oxblood Antigona from Barneys, for a STEAL - $1459, no tax, no shipping! I feel torn, however, because as much as I like the Oxblood, I truly love this style in Black. But trying to be financially responsible, I don't want purchase the bag at full-price right now, and there are always mixed reviews about buying one pre-loved. I'm worried I'll feel silly buying the Medium in Black down the road, because then I'll have two bags of the exact same; but buying that medium black Antigona is inevitable for me (the medium is my must-have size, and the black is my favorite color).
> 
> Does anyone have two Antigonas in the same size? Any regrets on that? Or has anyone ever sold their Antigona before? I'm wondering if I should spend a year with the Oxblood and then trade it in for a black one, or if I should just return the Oxblood once it arrives and patiently wait for the Black. *sigh*
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts!!!


Oxblood is gorgeous and will work well as a muted color bag in your collection. I have 3 ants in same sz, so I def wont tell u to only have 1.  The price will go up and you really got a great deal.  Only keep after trying it w diff outfits.  Also look at pics online to see how others wear it to give u more ideas.


----------



## mktlim

vandy516 said:


> Ladies, I am having an existential crisis!! Everyone here seems so nice and supportive, so I'd love some advice (this is also my first post!):
> 
> I purchased my first-ever Givenchy this morning, a medium Oxblood Antigona from Barneys, for a STEAL - $1459, no tax, no shipping! I feel torn, however, because as much as I like the Oxblood, I truly love this style in Black. But trying to be financially responsible, I don't want purchase the bag at full-price right now, and there are always mixed reviews about buying one pre-loved. I'm worried I'll feel silly buying the Medium in Black down the road, because then I'll have two bags of the exact same; but buying that medium black Antigona is inevitable for me (the medium is my must-have size, and the black is my favorite color).
> 
> Does anyone have two Antigonas in the same size? Any regrets on that? Or has anyone ever sold their Antigona before? I'm wondering if I should spend a year with the Oxblood and then trade it in for a black one, or if I should just return the Oxblood once it arrives and patiently wait for the Black. *sigh*
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts!!!



I have a burgundy (?) almost oxblood-ish med ant and I love it. It's more unique than the black that's for sure and as someone else posted above it's hard to find an oxblood one if you regret returning it...if I were you I'd keep it.


----------



## Emosgaard

The oxblood is an amazing color! But I'm in a similar dilemma, I can get the mini antigona on sale, but it is in the color blue! But I could also get the mini pandora in black and I don't know if I should go for the save color or if I should go out of my comfort zone.


----------



## nashpoo

vandy516 said:


> Ladies, I am having an existential crisis!! Everyone here seems so nice and supportive, so I'd love some advice (this is also my first post!):
> 
> I purchased my first-ever Givenchy this morning, a medium Oxblood Antigona from Barneys, for a STEAL - $1459, no tax, no shipping! I feel torn, however, because as much as I like the Oxblood, I truly love this style in Black. But trying to be financially responsible, I don't want purchase the bag at full-price right now, and there are always mixed reviews about buying one pre-loved. I'm worried I'll feel silly buying the Medium in Black down the road, because then I'll have two bags of the exact same; but buying that medium black Antigona is inevitable for me (the medium is my must-have size, and the black is my favorite color).
> 
> Does anyone have two Antigonas in the same size? Any regrets on that? Or has anyone ever sold their Antigona before? I'm wondering if I should spend a year with the Oxblood and then trade it in for a black one, or if I should just return the Oxblood once it arrives and patiently wait for the Black. *sigh*
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts!!!



I have 4 small antigonas [emoji30] And I don't feel silly. I'm the type of person that will buy a silhouette I love in multiple colors. If you love the oxblood then keep it. But if you only like it because of the price, return it and use that money towards the black.


----------



## Elizz

vandy516 said:


> Ladies, I am having an existential crisis!! Everyone here seems so nice and supportive, so I'd love some advice (this is also my first post!):
> 
> I purchased my first-ever Givenchy this morning, a medium Oxblood Antigona from Barneys, for a STEAL - $1459, no tax, no shipping! I feel torn, however, because as much as I like the Oxblood, I truly love this style in Black. But trying to be financially responsible, I don't want purchase the bag at full-price right now, and there are always mixed reviews about buying one pre-loved. I'm worried I'll feel silly buying the Medium in Black down the road, because then I'll have two bags of the exact same; but buying that medium black Antigona is inevitable for me (the medium is my must-have size, and the black is my favorite color).
> 
> Does anyone have two Antigonas in the same size? Any regrets on that? Or has anyone ever sold their Antigona before? I'm wondering if I should spend a year with the Oxblood and then trade it in for a black one, or if I should just return the Oxblood once it arrives and patiently wait for the Black. *sigh*
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts!!!


I think its a great color and if you like the size I would keep it. I also have a few handbags in the same size (antigona, neverfull...) haha! And I love them all! 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## misscooper18

I ordered both of these bags from Neimans during their sale! I got the small black sugar Antigona for $1355! (Balenciaga was $840) I've been on the fence about the Antigona or a Pandora, but couldn't pass up the price...I absolutely love it and am happy with my decision. ❤️


----------



## highend

misscooper18 said:


> I ordered both of these bags from Neimans during their sale! I got the small black sugar Antigona for $1355! (Balenciaga was $840) I've been on the fence about the Antigona or a Pandora, but couldn't pass up the price...I absolutely love it and am happy with my decision. ❤️


Great deals....Bergdofs here had nothing comparatively good this season.  Tho, I managed to score the same black Antigona from the Fartfetch sale and loved when I wore it last week.

Enjoy!


----------



## highend

yycbaglover said:


> After reading everyone's comments about the bag... i decided to take the plunge and purchase one for myself!
> 
> Colour is mastic and my samorga organizer for my Speedy B 25 fits perfectly inside.


Nice, I think the small mastic has been the most popular bag this season.....mastic is the new black, LOL.


----------



## Ico

My first designer bag Givenchy Antigona ❤️


----------



## randr21

Ico said:


> My first designer bag Givenchy Antigona [emoji173]️


Great first choice, dont get hooked!


----------



## amandacasey

misscooper18 said:


> I ordered both of these bags from Neimans during their sale! I got the small black sugar Antigona for $1355! (Balenciaga was $840) I've been on the fence about the Antigona or a Pandora, but couldn't pass up the price...I absolutely love it and am happy with my decision. ❤️


 
 LOVE THEM BOTH!! Great choices!!


----------



## amandacasey

Ico said:


> My first designer bag Givenchy Antigona ❤️


Beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## amandacasey

highend said:


> Nice, I think the small mastic has been the most popular bag this season.....mastic is the new black, LOL.



The Mastic is such a beautiful colour
I love the tones of it


----------



## amandacasey

10kgirl said:


> Purchased this small beige antigona same time around last year from ssense.com
> I wrapped the handle to it to add a bit of color... what do you guys think? Might be a little too much for the bag, should I remove the scarf or keep it?


LOVE THAT! The colours of that scarf go beautifully with it


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello. After missing Antigone in my life ( sold my original short handle it didn't work for me) I just grabbed this baby in small at 40%. Like it a lot. Waiting on a medium with metal details and will then need to choose..


----------



## highend

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello. After missing Antigone in my life ( sold my original short handle it didn't work for me) I just grabbed this baby in small at 40%. Like it a lot. Waiting on a medium with metal details and will then need to choose..


Nice!   I've only seen the lighter version of these IRL and the black looks much better than I expected.


----------



## tnt134

Hi ladies , I have been eyeing for the antigona for so long and now finally pull the trigger, I bought a small sugar taupe on sale from ssense and get it sent to my cousin. I can't feel the material as I don't have it with me, but my cousin took photos and send me, seem like the bag is sagged a little bit . I like structure bags, so can someone pls tell me how is the sugar material compared to normal material ? Here are the photos


----------



## tnt134




----------



## randr21

tnt134 said:


> View attachment 3742042
> View attachment 3742043
> View attachment 3742044


Not supposed to look like that.  It was either imprinted from something while in transit, eg was box damaged, or someone returned it like that to ssense, tho id say their qc did a bad job. Another possibility is ssense had it stored improperly and caused the dents.  Ive never seen this on brand new bags anywhere, be it saks, nm, barneys, etc


----------



## tnt134

randr21 said:


> Not supposed to look like that.  It was either imprinted from something while in transit, eg was box damaged, or someone returned it like that to ssense, tho id say their qc did a bad job. Another possibility is ssense had it stored improperly and caused the dents.  Ive never seen this on brand new bags anywhere, be it saks, nm, barneys, etc



Thanks randr21, I might have to email them and ask , otherwise I'm gonna return it . Is it fixable you know ? Like stuffing it with tissues paper and stuffs ?


----------



## randr21

tnt134 said:


> Thanks randr21, I might have to email them and ask , otherwise I'm gonna return it . Is it fixable you know ? Like stuffing it with tissues paper and stuffs ?


Cant tell, but did it make any hard creases or just wrinkking?

1, it's a lighter color, and 2, those areas are already made vulnerable after dented, so even if you do stuff it for a considerable amt of time, it will be the first place to see wrinkles later on after usage.

If youre not a perfectionist abt your bags, and like a little character, i think u can get it back to 90-95% of orig, but that remaining piece may not be fixed, so u have to decide if u can live w that. 

Good luck


----------



## highend

tnt134 said:


> Hi ladies , I have been eyeing for the antigona for so long and now finally pull the trigger, I bought a small sugar taupe on sale from ssense and get it sent to my cousin. I can't feel the material as I don't have it with me, but my cousin took photos and send me, seem like the bag is sagged a little bit . I like structure bags, so can someone pls tell me how is the sugar material compared to normal material ? Here are the photos



Wow...ssense is becoming notorious now for sending out damaged Givenchy bags.  Not sure what's up with they way they store them,  but they really need to correct it.  

Sorry for your misfortune, but I would return it.  Their sale prices are not that great  that you should accept a bag in that condition.

Mastic small antigonas are on sale everywhere... don't settle.


----------



## tnt134

Thanks you guys for your input, I'm gonna return it. I think I can't stand it in the long run so have to return it . Hope I can find a decent one


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## heaRtB

My work companion for today [emoji4] Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## YellowBuggie

Well...I took the plunge and bought the pale pink small size Antigona of my dreams from the real real. Wish me luck that she passes inspection upon arrival. Preview pic attached.


----------



## youngster

Good luck and I hope she's a beauty!


----------



## Quigs

heaRtB said:


> My work companion for today [emoji4] Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



Love your khaki antigona.  I just purchased the same bag!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Got my ant today's and promptly requested a refund. I do NOT consider this 'pristine' condition. So disappointed that they would lie so badly.


----------



## highend

YellowBuggie said:


> Got my ant today's and promptly requested a refund. I do NOT consider this 'pristine' condition. So disappointed that they would lie so badly.


OMG that's crazy...not even sure how that area could get so soiled.


----------



## YellowBuggie

highend said:


> OMG that's crazy...not even sure how that area could get so soiled.


I am so disappointed. They had better give me a full refund..none of this store credit garbage. I have been searching high and low for a pink small ant on good condition. I actually immediately put the brand new one listed on fashionphile on lay away because I don't want to lose out on her  
(don't quit have enough dough to pay till I get my refund)


----------



## highend

YellowBuggie said:


> I am so disappointed. They had better give me a full refund..none of this store credit garbage. I have been searching high and low for a pink small ant on good condition. I actually immediately put the brand new one listed on fashionphile on lay away because I don't want to lose out on her
> (don't quit have enough dough to pay till I get my refund)


Hope it works out...I was about to post that fashionphile had one available, but it seems you're in it!


----------



## YellowBuggie

highend said:


> Hope it works out...I was about to post that fashionphile had one available, but it seems you're in it!


 
Thanks! I'm a little sad that I will now have to wait longer while I pay the new bag off, but I've heard much better things about fashionphile than TRR. Wish me luck


----------



## mdlchic77

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3749502


What a stunning color!!


----------



## handbagkay

YellowBuggie said:


> Got my ant today's and promptly requested a refund. I do NOT consider this 'pristine' condition. So disappointed that they would lie so badly.


Omg! That is completely unacceptable that they didn't disclose that damage! This is why I don't shop at TRR... I've only had good experiences with fashionphile though, so hopefully buying your pink Antigona from them works out much better


----------



## Buttercup118

10kgirl said:


> Purchased this small beige antigona same time around last year from ssense.com
> I wrapped the handle to it to add a bit of color... what do you guys think? Might be a little too much for the bag, should I remove the scarf or keep it?


Omg that's genius. When I get a beige one, im "borrowing" this idea.


----------



## Buttercup118

Got this bad boy from the far fetch sale! I've been hunting for it for a while. Great little mini holds a ton!


----------



## Stacey D

heaRtB said:


> My work companion for today [emoji4] Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]


Love the color! Amazing bag.


----------



## supernatcat

HELP! Has anyone experienced cracking on the strap? If yes, is this normal? :/

My bag is 1.5 years old and otherwise in excellent condition. 

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## highend

supernatcat said:


> View attachment 3760030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP! Has anyone experienced cracking on the strap? If yes, is this normal? :/
> 
> My bag is 1.5 years old and otherwise in excellent condition.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!


I've only recently experienced cracking on the strap of a brand new patent mini antigona.  I believe it was due to how tight Givenchy has the place holders on those straps and how long it was held in that position with that pressure until sold.    In any event, my trusted cobbler and Givenchy both did not think the crack could be repaired, and Givenchy was unable to replace the strap since it was a seasonal color.  So I ended up returning the item as I couldn't fathom keeping a mini antigona whose strap could fully snap at any time and could not be repaired (even with the additional discount I was offered).

Perhaps, your item will have a better fate.  From your pics it doesn't look like a full crack, perhaps the area can be filled in with something to reinforce it?


----------



## YellowBuggie

YellowBuggie said:


> Got my ant today's and promptly requested a refund. I do NOT consider this 'pristine' condition. So disappointed that they would lie so badly.



I had the most horrible dream last night that TRR refused my return, blamed me for the soiled bag that was in my possession for literally an hour or two before I got it to FedEx.....and then the new bag I put on hold finally arrived and was the most horrible and hideous fake I've ever seen.....and there was no way out of paying for either bag.

I'm just praying TRR does the right thing and takes this bag back and at least gets it cleaned/repaired/accurately described before re-listing it. The suspense is killing me....and the fear of being stuck with this   *cry*


----------



## YellowBuggie

YellowBuggie said:


> I had the most horrible dream last night that TRR refused my return, blamed me for the soiled bag that was in my possession for literally an hour or two before I got it to FedEx.....and then the new bag I put on hold finally arrived and was the most horrible and hideous fake I've ever seen.....and there was no way out of paying for either bag.
> 
> I'm just praying TRR does the right thing and takes this bag back and at least gets it cleaned/repaired/accurately described before re-listing it. The suspense is killing me....and the fear of being stuck with this   *cry*



Update: Fashionphile literally just called me and my layaway bag was sent to a blogger and should have been removed from the site and should not have been sold to me. The rep was super awesome though and found the same bag in new condition and switched my order and will give me complementary overnight shipping when I pay the bag off. Way to make a bad day better...go Fashionphile!!


----------



## youngster

YellowBuggie said:


> Thanks! I'm a little sad that I will now have to wait longer while I pay the new bag off, but I've heard much better things about fashionphile than TRR. Wish me luck



I'm so sorry that TRR sent you such an obviously non-pristine bag.  I have bought and sold a few pieces of jewelry using them and been pleased but jewelry is different obviously.  It can be cleaned and polished pretty easily and the stones and metal quality can be graded fairly objectively.  It would help tremendously if TRR would take better, higher quality photos of their high end designer handbags.  Their pictures are awful.   Fashionphile's are vastly superior so you are likely to be much happier with the bag you receive.

ETA:  Yay, Fashionphile found a new one for you, that's great!!!


----------



## YellowBuggie

youngster said:


> I'm so sorry that TRR sent you such an obviously non-pristine bag.  I have bought and sold a few pieces of jewelry using them and been pleased but jewelry is different obviously.  It can be cleaned and polished pretty easily and the stones and metal quality can be graded fairly objectively.  It would help tremendously if TRR would take better, higher quality photos of their high end designer handbags.  Their pictures are awful.   Fashionphile's are vastly superior so you are likely to be much happier with the bag you receive.
> 
> ETA:  Yay, Fashionphile found a new one for you, that's great!!!



Thanks. I'm sure you can imagine how crushed I felt especially after having a dream that bad things would happen. I began to question "am I not supposed to have this bag on like a cosmic level?" Lol...im going to choose glass half full and say that this new bag was the one the universe intended for me 

Your responses during my ordeal have brought me so much comfort btw.


----------



## youngster

YellowBuggie said:


> Thanks. I'm sure you can imagine how crushed I felt especially after having a dream that bad things would happen. I began to question "am I not supposed to have this bag on like a cosmic level?" Lol...im going to choose glass half full and say that this new bag was the one the universe intended for me
> 
> Your responses during my ordeal have brought me so much comfort btw.



I can totally imagine how crushed you felt.  Ugh!  Especially, when it was something you were so looking forward to receiving.  TRR should be ashamed for not noting that damage and not taking up close photos.  It's one thing to know that's what you are getting (and pay a correspondingly lower price) and a completely different situation to be blind-sided that way.  I think that's all buyers are looking for: take good photos from every angle and describe the bag accurately.  

Fingers crossed that this one from Fashionphile is truly in excellent condition!  That pink is so pretty!


----------



## Venessa84

I'm excited to finally have purchased and keep an Antigona that I love. I originally bought a small in nude pink. It was beautiful but I wasn't in love. My Neiman's SA was able to track down this small beauty that I received last week. I justified getting another blue bag because this one has silver hardware where my others have gold.


----------



## Venessa84

With my other blue babies


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> I'm excited to finally have purchased and keep an Antigona that I love. I originally bought a small in nude pink. It was beautiful but I wasn't in love. My Neiman's SA was able to track down this small beauty that I received last week. I justified getting another blue bag because this one has silver hardware where my others have gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781497
> View attachment 3781499



Beautiful colour and love the buggie too


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> With my other blue babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781533



Would love to see these beauties posted in the blue bags and accessories thread for all blue lovers to drool over

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/blue-bags-and-accessories.967274/


----------



## ellodoll

Incredible color! I love how it looks different in sunlight vs indoors.  Very cool



Venessa84 said:


> I'm excited to finally have purchased and keep an Antigona that I love. I originally bought a small in nude pink. It was beautiful but I wasn't in love. My Neiman's SA was able to track down this small beauty that I received last week. I justified getting another blue bag because this one has silver hardware where my others have gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781497
> View attachment 3781499


----------



## Venessa84

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful colour and love the buggie too



Thank you!



BigCherry said:


> Would love to see these beauties posted in the blue bags and accessories thread for all blue lovers to drool over
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/blue-bags-and-accessories.967274/



I had no idea this thread existed...thank you! 



ellodoll said:


> Incredible color! I love how it looks different in sunlight vs indoors.  Very cool



Right? It's such a versatile color...thank you!


----------



## misscooper18

I hope it's alright to post this here, because I just have to share!
Neiman Marcus Last Call online currently has a small black Antigona in the shiny calf leather for $1254!! I ordered it and had it overnighted because I thought it was too good to be true. It is for real- it arrived in a Givenchy dust bag all with plastic wrapping- brand new. It's the version with silver hardware and detachable strap (although item description claims gold tone hardware). If anyone is looking for this bag, it's a steal!! There are currently FIVE left in stock. See pics of the bag I received and a screenshot of my last call shopping bag as of five minutes ago! I hope this helps at least one person out!


----------



## randr21

misscooper18 said:


> I hope it's alright to post this here, because I just have to share!
> Neiman Marcus Last Call online currently has a small black Antigona in the shiny calf leather for $1254!! I ordered it and had it overnighted because I thought it was too good to be true. It is for real- it arrived in a Givenchy dust bag all with plastic wrapping- brand new. It's the version with silver hardware and detachable strap (although item description claims gold tone hardware). If anyone is looking for this bag, it's a steal!! There are currently FIVE left in stock. See pics of the bag I received and a screenshot of my last call shopping bag as of five minutes ago! I hope this helps at least one person out!


Great deal, hope a tpfer was able to snag one.  Enjoy your beautiful black ant!


----------



## Venessa84

misscooper18 said:


> I hope it's alright to post this here, because I just have to share!
> Neiman Marcus Last Call online currently has a small black Antigona in the shiny calf leather for $1254!! I ordered it and had it overnighted because I thought it was too good to be true. It is for real- it arrived in a Givenchy dust bag all with plastic wrapping- brand new. It's the version with silver hardware and detachable strap (although item description claims gold tone hardware). If anyone is looking for this bag, it's a steal!! There are currently FIVE left in stock. See pics of the bag I received and a screenshot of my last call shopping bag as of five minutes ago! I hope this helps at least one person out!


Wow! That is a great deal on such a beautiful bag. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## shoplavalle

misscooper18 said:


> I hope it's alright to post this here, because I just have to share!
> Neiman Marcus Last Call online currently has a small black Antigona in the shiny calf leather for $1254!! I ordered it and had it overnighted because I thought it was too good to be true. It is for real- it arrived in a Givenchy dust bag all with plastic wrapping- brand new. It's the version with silver hardware and detachable strap (although item description claims gold tone hardware). If anyone is looking for this bag, it's a steal!! There are currently FIVE left in stock. See pics of the bag I received and a screenshot of my last call shopping bag as of five minutes ago! I hope this helps at least one person out!



Thank you for posting this! I also saw this deal online a few days ago and I should get mine in the mail today. I was secretly hoping it would be the new version and not the Gold hardware. NM is notorious for having the wrong photos on bags for some reason. I can't wait now [emoji51]!


----------



## misscooper18

Ohh great!! Yes- definitely the new version! You'll be so happy with it I think.

Lol- I know what you means about neimans! They never list items accurately, so I had NO idea what I'd be receiving! 

When I ordered it, my friend said, "Just prepare yourself- it could be the tuxedo version or have studs all over it!"


----------



## galslovebags

misscooper18 said:


> I hope it's alright to post this here, because I just have to share!
> Neiman Marcus Last Call online currently has a small black Antigona in the shiny calf leather for $1254!! I ordered it and had it overnighted because I thought it was too good to be true. It is for real- it arrived in a Givenchy dust bag all with plastic wrapping- brand new. It's the version with silver hardware and detachable strap (although item description claims gold tone hardware). If anyone is looking for this bag, it's a steal!! There are currently FIVE left in stock. See pics of the bag I received and a screenshot of my last call shopping bag as of five minutes ago! I hope this helps at least one person out!



Wow great deal! Wish I had seen that, I've been thinking about adding one in the small size to my collection. Congrats❣️


----------



## bashysmom

Switched from Speedy 30 Bandouliere to Antigona as my workbag. 
I just moved the organizer from one bag to another and it fits fine.


----------



## galslovebags

Venessa84 said:


> I'm excited to finally have purchased and keep an Antigona that I love. I originally bought a small in nude pink. It was beautiful but I wasn't in love. My Neiman's SA was able to track down this small beauty that I received last week. I justified getting another blue bag because this one has silver hardware where my others have gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781497
> View attachment 3781499


Beautiful blue Antigona! I'm thinking about adding the small size to my collection and black w/ SHW would be my standard choice but that blue is my favorite color and I don't have a bag that color


----------



## jayne01




----------



## highend

jayne01 said:


> View attachment 3793579


Nice!.... I was considering getting a Bambi charm too, but couldn't get over how huge it was


----------



## ceedoan

Love my ant!!!! Such a great one for work and travel [emoji7]


----------



## randr21

ceedoan said:


> Love my ant!!!! Such a great one for work and travel [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3794468


I agree, Givenchy bags are classic and practical.


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

I'm torn between getting a gray, purple or oxblood small Ant. I just got another purse in bordeaux, close to the oxblood color so I'm leaning on purple or gray but still can't decide. Gray might be too light a color for me as I'm very clumsy lol I eat everywhere!  while purple, on the other hand, seems like too close on the dark burgundy color that I have recently acquired. I also think that I might have a hard time matching my outfits with the purple ant. What do you guys think?


----------



## galslovebags

CrazyCatBaby said:


> I'm torn between getting a gray, purple or oxblood small Ant. I just got another purse in bordeaux, close to the oxblood color so I'm leaning on purple or gray but still can't decide. Gray might be too light a color for me as I'm very clumsy lol I eat everywhere!  while purple, on the other hand, seems like too close on the dark burgundy color that I have recently acquired. I also think that I might have a hard time matching my outfits with the purple ant. What do you guys think?



Gray is always one of my favorites! You won't have any issues matching.


----------



## randr21

CrazyCatBaby said:


> I'm torn between getting a gray, purple or oxblood small Ant. I just got another purse in bordeaux, close to the oxblood color so I'm leaning on purple or gray but still can't decide. Gray might be too light a color for me as I'm very clumsy lol I eat everywhere! [emoji38] while purple, on the other hand, seems like too close on the dark burgundy color that I have recently acquired. I also think that I might have a hard time matching my outfits with the purple ant. What do you guys think?


All great color choices. I think purple will be able to stand on its own, unless you want to put a comparison pic for us to see how close your Bordeaux is to the purple.

Or else, the navy color is divine.


----------



## vainelle

Got this beautiful bag, and I am thinking if I should keep or return it.



I have this Lv bag, which looks like antigona below.



I am thinking of antigona in replacement for my speedy. 

Ladies I need advice if I should keep it


----------



## misscooper18

vainelle said:


> View attachment 3796678
> 
> Got this beautiful bag, and I am thinking if I should keep or return it.
> 
> View attachment 3796679
> 
> I have this Lv bag, which looks like antigona below.
> 
> View attachment 3796680
> 
> I am thinking of antigona in replacement for my speedy.
> 
> Ladies I need advice if I should keep it


I think the Antigona is a great Speedy replacement! I had the Speedy Bandouliere 30 and sold it, because I felt the use of the shoulder strap warped my bag (especially the zipper). My small Antigona does not have that problem and retains its structure!


----------



## vainelle

@misscooper18 thanks for the advice! I Guess I will keep it. Been reading the threads here and pin interest, the review for the bag is pretty good


----------



## vainelle

And she is out with me today! Love the structure and details. Totally in love.


----------



## Baglover82

My new every dag bag in grey - holds a tonne, sturdy as a rock[emoji4]


----------



## Mariella77

Hi everyone! I have a question - would a regular macbook (the 12" new gold ones) fit in a Small? I know the Medium fits a 13" macbookpro but then I think the bag is too big for me to use daily when I don't have my laptop. If the macbook fits in the Small that would be ideal. Thanks!


----------



## highend

Mariella77 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question - would a regular macbook (the 12" new gold ones) fit in a Small? I know the Medium fits a 13" macbookpro but then I think the bag is too big for me to use daily when I don't have my laptop. If the macbook fits in the Small that would be ideal. Thanks!


I believe this is a common inquiry....you may want to search the forum for your answer.  I found this thread as an example.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/small-antigona-and-a-12-inch-laptop.959910/#post-31539885


----------



## Mariella77

highend said:


> I believe this is a common inquiry....you may want to search the forum for your answer.  I found this thread as an example.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/small-antigona-and-a-12-inch-laptop.959910/#post-31539885



Oh thanks a lot,  from that thread it looks like the macbook 12" just fits in the Small!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@BagLadyT 
Here is the Antigona thread where there are lots of pictures 

I'm a bit taller than you but I should think small would be absolutely fine for you. I love my small. I was actually deciding between small and medium, and I thought both looked fine.

Have you seen it in the store? It's a great bag


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> @BagLadyT
> Here is the Antigona thread where there are lots of pictures
> 
> I'm a bit taller than you but I should think small would be absolutely fine for you. I love my small. I was actually deciding between small and medium, and I thought both looked fine.
> 
> Have you seen it in the store? It's a great bag



It's gorgeous and seems very functional. I love it when you don't have to reduce the items you want to carry due to bag size. 

I haven't seen it in store but I imagine it to be even more beautiful!


----------



## BagLadyT

CrazyCatBaby said:


> I'm torn between getting a gray, purple or oxblood small Ant. I just got another purse in bordeaux, close to the oxblood color so I'm leaning on purple or gray but still can't decide. Gray might be too light a color for me as I'm very clumsy lol I eat everywhere!  while purple, on the other hand, seems like too close on the dark burgundy color that I have recently acquired. I also think that I might have a hard time matching my outfits with the purple ant. What do you guys think?



Initially I would have said oxblood but sinc you already have something similar I say gray. More opportunities to wear it in this color. Just make sure not to hold your red wine while carrying this bag!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> It's gorgeous and seems very functional. I love it when you don't have to reduce the items you want to carry due to bag size.
> 
> I haven't seen it in store but I imagine it to be even more beautiful!


I found a mod pic on 5'1 frame for you!
See page 81 of this thread, post # 1212
Hope that helps


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> I found a mod pic on 5'1 frame for you!
> See page 81 of this thread, post # 1212
> Hope that helps



Thank you friend!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Light green /mint w/ Rottweiler key chain/bag charm!      Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Mariella77

So after pondering for a really long time I ordered a Small Antigona in the black shiny (veal) leather (there is nowhere I can see them here so I have to oder online) and got it yesterday. And I'm feeling completely underwhelmed  It feels boxy but mostly the shiny leather doesn't feel luxurious at all, it doesn't even feel like leather.  I am so disappointed, I really wanted to love that bag as much in real life as I love it on picture.
I was wondering if maybe the goat leather feels more luxurious? And less boxy, meaning it would be more supple? Or is this bag not just something for me? What do you guys think?


----------



## highend

The "shape" would still be the same, but yes the goat is more supple and muted in appearance.  It may be a matter of preference, as some like the shiny/box calf version as it supposedly retains its shape better. 

I have a few different leather variations (goat, smooth calf, patent) of the antigona in black, and like them all for different reasons. 

However, the shape of the bag is not going to change regardless of the leather...as that's the antigona style.  If the shape is really not to your liking, you may want to try a different type of bag.


----------



## randr21

Mariella77 said:


> So after pondering for a really long time I ordered a Small Antigona in the black shiny (veal) leather (there is nowhere I can see them here so I have to oder online) and got it yesterday. And I'm feeling completely underwhelmed  It feels boxy but mostly the shiny leather doesn't feel luxurious at all, it doesn't even feel like leather.  I am so disappointed, I really wanted to love that bag as much in real life as I love it on picture.
> I was wondering if maybe the goat leather feels more luxurious? And less boxy, meaning it would be more supple? Or is this bag not just something for me? What do you guys think?


I agree with highend, the ant is known for being structured, so if you dont like boxy bags, then getting another type of leather won't make much difference. Don't forget, the shiny is really great against spills and rain. But if you want supple, I'd recommend either the goat skin pandora or old version of nightingale. These are more unstructured bags.

 Another structured suggestion would be the obsedia tote. It's less boxy, but elegant and chic.


----------



## avavonglune

Love it!


----------



## Majootje

Raffaluv said:


> Light green /mint w/ Rottweiler key chain/bag charm!      Thank you for letting me share!


Oh love the bag charm!

I just purchased a pre-loved black matte and patent leather combination antigona. I believe its from spring/summer 2015, yet the serial nr states nov 2014.. will post the pics when i have it!!


----------



## randr21

BotD


----------



## nashpoo

victoriahmy said:


> I purchased this croc stamped/embossed? antigona awhile back from the store. I understand that even designer bags can have minor flaws sometimes, except maybe Hermes. I didn't notice it back then in the heat of the moment but then I realized that the 'croc scales' on mine are slightly larger and different from other croc stamped antigonas. I'm afraid that people will think that it is a counterfeit. What do you guys think?



I can't really tell if yours are really any larger? Here's another embossed Antigona. 




Yours looks fine to me? I don't think people would really look that hard to notice haha.


----------



## randr21

victoriahmy said:


> I purchased this croc stamped/embossed? antigona awhile back from the store. I understand that even designer bags can have minor flaws sometimes, except maybe Hermes. I didn't notice it back then in the heat of the moment but then I realized that the 'croc scales' on mine are slightly larger and different from other croc stamped antigonas. I'm afraid that people will think that it is a counterfeit. What do you guys think?


These do look diff from the typical G ants that I've seen that are cross embossed, however, I don't think they look counterfeit, in fact I think it's highly desirable to have more uniform scaling in the real thing. So enjoy your authentic looking bag!


----------



## Xosmall

The strap to my givenchy antigona keeps coming off. Does anyone have the same issue? Is there anyway I can fix it?


----------



## randr21

Xosmall said:


> The strap to my givenchy antigona keeps coming off. Does anyone have the same issue? Is there anyway I can fix it?


This may or may not help since we all carry, use our bags uniquely depending on our bodies.  

This doesn't happen to me often, but when it does, I make sure to move the strap ring to the opposite side of the opening, so that when carried, it usually stays put there.


----------



## Xosmall

randr21 said:


> This may or may not help since we all carry, use our bags uniquely depending on our bodies.
> 
> This doesn't happen to me often, but when it does, I make sure to move the strap ring to the opposite side of the opening, so that when carried, it usually stays put there.


Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

victoriahmy said:


> I purchased this croc stamped/embossed? antigona awhile back from the store. I understand that even designer bags can have minor flaws sometimes, except maybe Hermes. I didn't notice it back then in the heat of the moment but then I realized that the 'croc scales' on mine are slightly larger and different from other croc stamped antigonas. I'm afraid that people will think that it is a counterfeit. What do you guys think?


Every bag will have slight differences even if they are "exactly" the same (color, size, shape, stitching, embossing, etc.). These bags are handmade so no two bags will be an identical match. It's a characteristic that is unique. Think of your bag as one of a kind and no one has the "exact" same bag as you.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

My gem!!!


----------



## randr21

Seuk Seuk said:


> View attachment 3844906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gem!!!


What a unique pairing with the matte oxblood smooth leather and offwhite stitching.  The shiny black accent is really perfect.  I'm sure that ant will stand out on the street, congrats!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

randr21 said:


> What a unique pairing with the matte oxblood smooth leather and offwhite stitching.  The shiny black accent is really perfect.  I'm sure that ant will stand out on the street, congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## S44MHY




----------



## DAHU

Mini antigona (black shiny calf with shw)
Got compliments from my many friends and work partners. Love it. Now I’m about to get a mini pandora but not sure if I should take goat skin or pepe leather...






View attachment 3845725


----------



## chococat69

randr21 said:


> BotD
> View attachment 3834885



Beautiful!!!


----------



## chococat69

S44MHY said:


> View attachment 3845273


Beautiful color!!


----------



## DAHU

randr21 said:


> BotD
> View attachment 3834885



Hi! Is it small size ??


----------



## randr21

DAHU said:


> Hi! Is it small size ??


Yes


----------



## shellbaaay




----------



## little_j

I sold my medium and am on the hunt for the small size. Love this bag so much and even though I bought the medium size for a steal (purchased it in Europe) I am willing to spend retail in Aus for it because it's such a favorite!


----------



## InaM

May I ask any of you regarding the quality of the givenchy antigona? Really thinking of selling mine!!! Such a pain, I just used it once and the leather and ends begin to peel off. I only brought it for work and most of the time it was just on the table. My worry is that as I keep using it it might peel off more. So disappointed.. my nightingale and pandora have been with me for so long and i never had a problem with that... is this normal or did i happen to get from a bad batch??


----------



## randr21

InaM said:


> May I ask any of you regarding the quality of the givenchy antigona? Really thinking of selling mine!!! Such a pain, I just used it once and the leather and ends begin to peel off. I only brought it for work and most of the time it was just on the table. My worry is that as I keep using it it might peel off more. So disappointed.. my nightingale and pandora have been with me for so long and i never had a problem with that... is this normal or did i happen to get from a bad batch??


I own the ant in buffalo, shiny calf and embossed croc in nubuck and have not experienced anything like yours.  Any way you can visit a Givenchy boutique and ask them to look into it?


----------



## QuachN2

Hi Ladies! Im looking for some advice. I just received my Givenchy Antigona small calfskin from ssense. There are a couple of dents. I'm just wondering if I should return it and try to get a different one? Or is this pretty typical? This is my first time ordering from ssense. Any one have similar experiences? 

Any help is appreciated! Thank you! I'll attach some photos.


----------



## randr21

QuachN2 said:


> Hi Ladies! Im looking for some advice. I just received my Givenchy Antigona small calfskin from ssense. There are a couple of dents. I'm just wondering if I should return it and try to get a different one? Or is this pretty typical? This is my first time ordering from ssense. Any one have similar experiences?
> 
> Any help is appreciated! Thank you! I'll attach some photos.
> View attachment 3874074
> View attachment 3874075


I just chked mine and it came with the dent from your first pic too...didnt even notice. Probly how it was stored, with the d ring pressed against it. You might be able to buff out the dent from second pic.  Or just exchange it.


----------



## christinagrim

My very first Antigona and I am in loveeeeee!


----------



## highend

pritieinpink said:


> My very first Antigona and I am in loveeeeee!
> 
> View attachment 3875719


Nice....I've been in love with the moto quilting since I first viewed it at the end of the summer.  The oxblood mini I've been eyeing finally went on sale and just scored it!!


----------



## QuachN2

randr21 said:


> I just chked mine and it came with the dent from your first pic too...didnt even notice. Probly how it was stored, with the d ring pressed against it. You might be able to buff out the dent from second pic.  Or just exchange it.


Thank you! It's not really that noticeable the more I look at it. I think it was more visible because the light was on it. I thought about exchanging it but since I can't check the next one that comes I am worried it might be worse with my luck.


----------



## little_j

I feel sick! I went to use my bag for the first time just now and the hook on the bag where you attach the strap has come off! I bought it last Monday on the 6/11. Im currently in Japan because I bought it to use for overseas I bought it at the Givenchy store in Melbourne. Has this happened to anyone else’s Antigona? I have emailed the store now.


----------



## Canucana

I had some color transfer from some new jeans on the base of the handles. I tried to rub it off with wet wipes a s the color rubbed off . Spots of brown are showing and I’m horrified. Is there a way i can have it repared or something. I bought the bag new from Farfetch early this year, will Givenchy fix it or any recomendation of any repare services please.


----------



## highend

Canucana said:


> I had some color transfer from some new jeans on the base of the handles. I tried to rub it off with wet wipes a s the color rubbed off . Spots of brown are showing and I’m horrified. Is there a way i can have it repared or something. I bought the bag new from Farfetch early this year, will Givenchy fix it or any recomendation of any repare services please.


This is not a defect (such as little_j's issue above) but rather damage that you caused, so it would not be covered by Givenchy/store warranty.  However, a trusted cobbler experienced in restoration should be able to touch up those areas seamlessly.


----------



## Canucana

highend said:


> This is not a defect (such as little_j's issue above) but rather damage that you caused, so it would not be covered by Givenchy/store warranty.  However, a trusted cobbler experienced in restoration should be able to touch up those areas seamlessly.


Thank you for your advice, I live in the middle of no where, so I don’t have any good and trusted place to have my bag fixed. Do you know any trusted repare place that I can ship the bag to and roughly how much will it cost? I did some research on the Ragobrother (I think), them seem legit, however it looks like they are expensive.


----------



## highend

Canucana said:


> Thank you for your advice, I live in the middle of no where, so I don’t have any good and trusted place to have my bag fixed. Do you know any trusted repare place that I can ship the bag to and roughly how much will it cost? I did some research on the Ragobrother (I think), them seem legit, however it looks like they are expensive.


I had a pair of boots fitted at Rago brothers years ago.  They did a decent job...I wasn't overly impressed, but it was provided complimentary by Neimans so I didn't harp on it.

I've had bag restoration done a few times at Angelos in NYC (http://www.angelosleathercare.com/#about ) with great success.  

One was in way worse condition than yours due to a hair dye stain that occurred by resting my bag in the wrong place while at the salon.  It was my favorite bag at the time (also a Givenchy) that I feared was ruined (a quarter size black stain on the front of a tan bag), but after it was restored, I couldn't even tell where the spot was!

I've been going there for over 10 years, and get all my shoes done there as well.  Not sure how there mail service works, but the link above should help. Probably best to call before to discuss your issue as well.


----------



## Addy

Small Tricolour Antigona from DH for my bday!


----------



## highend

Addy said:


> Small Tricolour Antigona from DH for my bday!
> View attachment 3884372


Nice! I saw this during the Farfetch sale....it looks much better in your pic.  Enjoy and happy bday!!


----------



## Addy

highend said:


> Nice! I saw this during the Farfetch sale....it looks much better in your pic.  Enjoy and happy bday!!


Thank you! The colours are really timeless.


----------



## randr21

Addy said:


> Small Tricolour Antigona from DH for my bday!
> View attachment 3884372


This. is. gorgeous. Happy bday! Two of my fave colors, and they go so well too!

Edit: forgot the black! Lol, sorry...had eyes on navy and oxblood only.


----------



## Addy

randr21 said:


> This. is. gorgeous. Happy bday! Two of my fave colors, and they go so well too!


Thank you! I love those colours too! Very neutral.


----------



## Addy

Seuk Seuk said:


> View attachment 3844906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gem!!!


I was eyeballing this one too! Love the stitching! Congrats!


----------



## marijtje85

Hello fellow purse lovers .
After years of admiring the Antigona I'm ready to pull the trigger.
Came across this beauty at 20% off.
Do you think it's a good deal and how do you feel about the color? Is it versatile enough?
I'd appreciate any thoughts


----------



## Addy

marijtje85 said:


> Hello fellow purse lovers .
> After years of admiring the Antigona I'm ready to pull the trigger.
> Came across this beauty at 20% off.
> Do you think it's a good deal and how do you feel about the color? Is it versatile enough?
> I'd appreciate any thoughts


That color is stunning!


----------



## randr21

marijtje85 said:


> Hello fellow purse lovers [emoji2].
> After years of admiring the Antigona I'm ready to pull the trigger.
> Came across this beauty at 20% off.
> Do you think it's a good deal and how do you feel about the color? Is it versatile enough?
> I'd appreciate any thoughts


Is it a dark turquoise? If so, I love this. I have similar color in panda and gale.  It's very versatile and looks esp great against navy or black.


----------



## marijtje85

Love the color too though I've not seen it in person.

It's described as a teal color, the actual name is Peacock but when I search for the color I mainly get the peacock print ones. I do wear mostly black/ grey and jeans so I'm hoping it'll be a subtle pop of color

Did end up ordering it and it should arrive tomorrow . Hopefully I'll like it


----------



## randr21

marijtje85 said:


> Love the color too though I've not seen it in person.
> 
> It's described as a teal color, the actual name is Peacock but when I search for the color I mainly get the peacock print ones. I do wear mostly black/ grey and jeans so I'm hoping it'll be a subtle pop of color
> 
> Did end up ordering it and it should arrive tomorrow . Hopefully I'll like it


Sounds like it'll complement your wardrobe colors well. It looks like a small, so it should be a good daily bag. Can't wait to hear if you like it.


----------



## marijtje85

The bag arrived today and it is gorgeous. Unfortunately the strap is too short for my 5.9 and larger frame. Can't get the shoulder strap adjustable without potentially ruining the bag .
Maybe the small size will be better for me


----------



## randr21

marijtje85 said:


> The bag arrived today and it is gorgeous. Unfortunately the strap is too short for my 5.9 and larger frame. Can't get the shoulder strap adjustable without potentially ruining the bag .
> Maybe the small size will be better for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887341
> View attachment 3887342


I don't have the mini, but judging by the pics I've seen, the base looks too wide to wear crossbody, but doable if needed.  In general, I like ants worn on shoulder or hand carried, esp if you go up in size.

The color is beautiful though, and really makes your light grey sweater pop.


----------



## Addy

marijtje85 said:


> The bag arrived today and it is gorgeous. Unfortunately the strap is too short for my 5.9 and larger frame. Can't get the shoulder strap adjustable without potentially ruining the bag .
> Maybe the small size will be better for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887341
> View attachment 3887342


Such a gorgeous color! My small Ant will not fit cross-body, only shoulder carry which is fine with me.


----------



## youngster

I have fallen to the temptation of the Farfetch private sale with the extra 10% off coupon and bought the Dark Blue small Ant as a gift.  With the extra 10% off it came to $1,452.70 which is about $100 less than what I would pay in Europe even after the VAT refund is taken into account, so I went for it.  That joyful screaming that you will hear come Christmas morning will be my daughter when she opens this particular box!


----------



## youngster

Addy said:


> Such a gorgeous color! My small Ant will not fit cross-body, only shoulder carry which is fine with me.



Neither will mine.  It's strictly shoulder carry or hand carry for me too.  Because of the structure, I think the small size would be uncomfortable crossbody even if it did fit.


----------



## marijtje85

randr21 said:


> I don't have the mini, but judging by the pics I've seen, the base looks too wide to wear crossbody, but doable if needed.  In general, I like ants worn on shoulder or hand carried, esp if you go up in size.
> 
> The color is beautiful though, and really makes your light grey sweater pop.



I think you're right. It probably is too structured to be cross body friendly. I do love the color, shape and style of the bag.
Might have to sleep on it or exchange for a small in the same color


----------



## youngster

marijtje85 said:


> I think you're right. It probably is too structured to be cross body friendly. I do love the color, shape and style of the bag.
> Might have to sleep on it or exchange for a small in the same color



I love that color, it's just gorgeous and so versatile. It's part of the Farfetch sale and I'm just closing my eyes and trying to resist it.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

little_j said:


> I feel sick! I went to use my bag for the first time just now and the hook on the bag where you attach the strap has come off! I bought it last Monday on the 6/11. Im currently in Japan because I bought it to use for overseas I bought it at the Givenchy store in Melbourne. Has this happened to anyone else’s Antigona? I have emailed the store now.
> 
> View attachment 3876450


Hi sorry this happened. I did have a small some time ago and exact same happened while I was out on first day. I returned to retailer and they sent back for repair at no cost. It took a couple of months. Don't worry it will be prefect again


----------



## Addy

youngster said:


> I have fallen to the temptation of the Farfetch private sale with the extra 10% off coupon and bought the Dark Blue small Ant as a gift.  With the extra 10% off it came to $1,452.70 which is about $100 less than what I would pay in Europe even after the VAT refund is taken into account, so I went for it.  That joyful screaming that you will hear come Christmas morning will be my daughter when she opens this particular box!


What a lovely gift for your daughter! I’m sure she will cherish it!


----------



## befrank

youngster said:


> I have fallen to the temptation of the Farfetch private sale with the extra 10% off coupon and bought the Dark Blue small Ant as a gift.  With the extra 10% off it came to $1,452.70 which is about $100 less than what I would pay in Europe even after the VAT refund is taken into account, so I went for it.  That joyful screaming that you will hear come Christmas morning will be my daughter when she opens this particular box!



Awesome! I bought a blue mini for $976 after the 10% discount. Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## little_j

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi sorry this happened. I did have a small some time ago and exact same happened while I was out on first day. I returned to retailer and they sent back for repair at no cost. It took a couple of months. Don't worry it will be prefect again



I just got back home after my holiday and went straight back to the store and they fixed it in a couple of minutes! Apparently they just needed to "click" the hook in and I was assured that it would not come off again. Very happy that I didn't have to send it away although bummed I couldn't use it during my holiday in Japan. It's the perfect winter bag!


----------



## Addy

little_j said:


> I just got back home after my holiday and went straight back to the store and they fixed it in a couple of minutes! Apparently they just needed to "click" the hook in and I was assured that it would not come off again. Very happy that I didn't have to send it away although bummed I couldn't use it during my holiday in Japan. It's the perfect winter bag!


Great news!


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Bad lighting but my mini antigona in oxblood red


----------



## youngster

befrank said:


> Awesome! I bought a blue mini for $976 after the 10% discount. Can’t wait to get it!



That's a wonderful price!  Congratulations on your mini!


----------



## anntt

little_j said:


> I feel sick! I went to use my bag for the first time just now and the hook on the bag where you attach the strap has come off! I bought it last Monday on the 6/11. Im currently in Japan because I bought it to use for overseas I bought it at the Givenchy store in Melbourne. Has this happened to anyone else’s Antigona? I have emailed the store now.
> 
> View attachment 3876450



This happened to my mini bought from Ssense. I had to return it. Very sad because it was such a beautiful bag


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

marijtje85 said:


> The bag arrived today and it is gorgeous. Unfortunately the strap is too short for my 5.9 and larger frame. Can't get the shoulder strap adjustable without potentially ruining the bag .
> Maybe the small size will be better for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887341
> View attachment 3887342


Is this the mini size? you can adjust the strap length, it will not ruin the bag... I adjusted mine two times already!


----------



## hijen94

Hi everyone 
My mini antigona in the colour night blue has just arrived and I'm in awed with its beauty. But I have a dilemma, I already have a mini ant in the colour peacock blue/dark green (keep seeing different colour names) and it's gorgeous but I just prefer darker colour bags and I like how at some angle my new mini ant looks black. Can't really justify owning two of the same bags, so in your opinions should I return the night blue ant or should I sell the peacook blue ant?


----------



## pursepectives

jennifertan3 said:


> Hi everyone
> My mini antigona in the colour night blue has just arrived and I'm in awed with its beauty. But I have a dilemma, I already have a mini ant in the colour peacock blue/dark green (keep seeing different colour names) and it's gorgeous but I just prefer darker colour bags and I like how at some angle my new mini ant looks black. Can't really justify owning two of the same bags, so in your opinions should I return the night blue ant or should I sell the peacook blue ant?


I think the peacock color is very distinctively *not* blue. It definitely looks more on the teal side to me. If you think you're going to use the night blue one, especially since it's more of a neutral (a basic black bag) you might find yourself reaching for it in circumstances where you wouldn't wear the peacock one.

Also, where did you purchase this from? Been looking for a navy / dark blue antigona


----------



## randr21

jennifertan3 said:


> Hi everyone
> My mini antigona in the colour night blue has just arrived and I'm in awed with its beauty. But I have a dilemma, I already have a mini ant in the colour peacock blue/dark green (keep seeing different colour names) and it's gorgeous but I just prefer darker colour bags and I like how at some angle my new mini ant looks black. Can't really justify owning two of the same bags, so in your opinions should I return the night blue ant or should I sell the peacook blue ant?


I would keep both as my first choice since this style is quite classic and practical and smart looking. I also think the colors are different. 

If you can't justify then sell the teal and keep the navy.


----------



## hijen94

pursepectives said:


> I think the peacock color is very distinctively *not* blue. It definitely looks more on the teal side to me. If you think you're going to use the night blue one, especially since it's more of a neutral (a basic black bag) you might find yourself reaching for it in circumstances where you wouldn't wear the peacock one.
> 
> Also, where did you purchase this from? Been looking for a navy / dark blue antigona



Agree lol I kept seeing peacock blue/teal blue but the website that I bought it from said it was "dark green" -- def teal though

Anyways, I got the new antigona from the Farfetch sale. Think they still have the dark blue but it's not on sale anymore I think. Purchased mine during Black Friday for about 1200 I believe


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

I also would say to keep the one you think you're going to used the most!


----------



## hijen94

randr21 said:


> I would keep both as my first choice since this style is quite classic and practical and smart looking. I also think the colors are different.
> 
> If you can't justify then sell the teal and keep the navy.


You're right, I was actually thinking of keeping both. Just never had two of the same bags before. But I guess even if I sell one of the bags in the future I won't lose out too much. Thanks for your opinion


----------



## yazj42

I ordered one last week from the neimans sale and it’s supposed to arrive tomorrow. It’s my first Givenchy. I can’t wait to get it!


----------



## youngster

jennifertan3 said:


> Hi everyone
> My mini antigona in the colour night blue has just arrived and I'm in awed with its beauty. But I have a dilemma, I already have a mini ant in the colour peacock blue/dark green (keep seeing different colour names) and it's gorgeous but I just prefer darker colour bags and I like how at some angle my new mini ant looks black. Can't really justify owning two of the same bags, so in your opinions should I return the night blue ant or should I sell the peacook blue ant?



I think you should go to your closet and hold up both bags and see how they look with all of your favorite outfits.  Can you wear the Blu Notte with the same things that you wear the Peacock?  Are there many favorite outfits that the Blu Notte will not look as good as the Peacock?   Does the Blu Notte give you more options that the Peacock perhaps?   

I also just received an Ant in the Blu Notte that I ordered from the Farfetch sale and it is a gorgeous color!   Dark, dark blue with black edge painting but the blue is distinct enough and blue enough to be a contrast if you wore it with black clothing (like Farfetch showed in their pics of it).  I really love the color and navy bags with silver hardware are pretty hard to find it seems.


----------



## randr21

yazj42 said:


> I ordered one last week from the neimans sale and it’s supposed to arrive tomorrow. It’s my first Givenchy. I can’t wait to get it!


Congrats and welcome to the G fam. Can't wait for you to show her.


----------



## yazj42

This beauty just came in the mail! I love it.


----------



## randr21

yazj42 said:


> This beauty just came in the mail! I love it.


Stunning. I've always liked the oxblood, and the contrast stitching and black accent really makes it stand out even more. I think you're the first tpfer to show off this bag.  Congrats on getting it on sale too.


----------



## yazj42

Thank you! When I saw it online I was hesitant to order bc I wasn’t sure about the stitching, but now that I saw it I actually like the stitching.


----------



## randr21

yazj42 said:


> Thank you! When I saw it online I was hesitant to order bc I wasn’t sure about the stitching, but now that I saw it I actually like the stitching.


Will look great against anything cream or winter white/ white!


----------



## yazj42

randr21 said:


> Will look great against anything cream or winter white/ white!



I decided to return it. I kept it for the day but I just don’t like the white stitching. My husband said it made it look cheap. I also didn’t get that great a deal on it. It was 2590 and I paid 2000. I’d rather pay a little more and get an Antigona I really love.


----------



## randr21

yazj42 said:


> I decided to return it. I kept it for the day but I just don’t like the white stitching. My husband said it made it look cheap. I also didn’t get that great a deal on it. It was 2590 and I paid 2000. I’d rather pay a little more and get an Antigona I really love.


Good for you. That's a lot of $ if you don't really love it. The search continues!


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

yazj42 said:


> I decided to return it. I kept it for the day but I just don’t like the white stitching. My husband said it made it look cheap. I also didn’t get that great a deal on it. It was 2590 and I paid 2000. I’d rather pay a little more and get an Antigona I really love.



I do agree with your husband, it does look a bit cheap :/ Better to wait and buy the one you really love!


----------



## Ldragon

Hi ladies! Does Antigona come in soft leather now? I was looking to get this bag and like the idea of the structured bag that will keep its shape but this is what they say on the website 
“Since Clare Waight Keller took over as Creative Director at Givenchy, she has infused the brand's aesthetic with a mix of dark romanticism and elegant design. Re-imagining the signature Antigona with a modern edge, this structured tote marries* butter-soft leather* with polished silver-toned hardware and boasts dual-carrying options with the double handles and attachable shoulder strap.”
I’m confused now, I don’t like the slouchy look of Antigona


----------



## imissmydog

Can I get some overall thoughts on this Antigona Givenchy bag? I purchased it from Dita Von Teese (Burlesque lady) and it is authenticated and she received it as an unreleased present from the house in Paris while on tour. I think the bag is really classy and I love the sheepskin wrinkled beige but not sure I want to keep it because of how much transfer it gets and that it's too big for me. I love more structured bags and not sure if I want to sell this. What are your thoughts? : )


----------



## SashayAway

In love with the vibrant red on my new Antigona crossbody pouch. The perfect size for a night out! Inside has a good number of card slots and can also fit my phone.


----------



## SashayAway

<delete>


----------



## catsnpurses




----------



## catsnpurses

I can’t decide which one to keep?  I’ve never had an Antigona before. I have a lot of black bags so I was leaning toward the red one - but I saw earlier comments not liking the white stitching?!  Any other opinions?  Thanks for any help in making my decision!


----------



## highend

catsnpurses said:


> I can’t decide which one to keep?  I’ve never had an Antigona before. I have a lot of black bags so I was leaning toward the red one - but I saw earlier comments not liking the white stitching?!  Any other opinions?  Thanks for any help in making my decision!


I actually think the oxblood with the contrast stitching is striking.  Haven't seen it in person, but if you love it then keep it.


----------



## catsnpurses

highend said:


> I actually think the oxblood with the contrast stitching is striking.  Haven't seen it in person, but if you love it then keep it.


Thanks so much for your feedback!  I appreciate it and do think I will keep the bi-color one.


----------



## befrank

Running errands with my cobalt mini! Other than the strap that falls off periodically and the scratchy zipper, I love her!!


----------



## Ljlj

befrank said:


> Running errands with my cobalt mini! Other than the strap that falls off periodically and the scratchy zipper, I love her!!
> View attachment 3899412



Oh my gosh, want this! Gorgeous! Is it current season? Tia!


----------



## randr21

befrank said:


> Running errands with my cobalt mini! Other than the strap that falls off periodically and the scratchy zipper, I love her!!
> View attachment 3899412


Scratchy zipper?  For strap issue, try to consciously carry it with d ring always on other side of opening.


----------



## designerforever

Is the strap on the antigona long enough to use the bag as a cross body bag? I'm thinking of getting a mini or medium Antigona. TIA


----------



## highend

designerforever said:


> Is the strap on the antigona long enough to use the bag as a cross body bag? I'm thinking of getting a mini or medium Antigona. TIA


The mini size is the only one that can technically be worn crossbody.  However, depending on your body type, it may/may not hit at a comfortable length.  You can see examples if you search Google images.


----------



## iluvbags11

Got this beauty as a christmas gift for myself I am in love with this color!


----------



## youngster

Such a beautiful, versatile color!


----------



## iluvbags11

Thank you! Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## highend

iluvbags11 said:


> Got this beauty as a christmas gift for myself I am in love with this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905239


Nice....is this cognac or caramel?


----------



## iluvbags11

highend said:


> Nice....is this cognac or caramel?


It's beige. I have seen different names of the color of this bag. Neiman Marcus states "light beige"
Farfect calls it "cammello" 
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...e-item-12132963.aspx?storeid=9300&from=search


----------



## highend

iluvbags11 said:


> It's beige. I have seen different names of the color of this bag. Neiman Marcus states "light beige"
> Farfect calls it "cammello"
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...e-item-12132963.aspx?storeid=9300&from=search


Oh, yes 260 is the "medium beige".  I plan on getting a different style in that color.

Enjoy....it's beautiful!


----------



## PerryPalomino

imissmydog said:


> Can I get some overall thoughts on this Antigona Givenchy bag? I purchased it from Dita Von Teese (Burlesque lady) and it is authenticated and she received it as an unreleased present from the house in Paris while on tour. I think the bag is really classy and I love the sheepskin wrinkled beige but not sure I want to keep it because of how much transfer it gets and that it's too big for me. I love more structured bags and not sure if I want to sell this. What are your thoughts? : )


That's gorgeous. I'd keep it for bragging rights (cuz, hello, Dita) and also because it's so damn unique. Just be careful with wearing dark colors around it and you should be good!


----------



## christinagrim

Got This beauty tonight!!  I am so in love with this bag!!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Addy said:


> I was eyeballing this one too! Love the stitching! Congrats!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Louise Sunshine

pritieinpink said:


> Got This beauty tonight!!  I am so in love with this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905705


Is this the pearl grey?


----------



## christinagrim

Louise Sunshine said:


> Is this the pearl grey?



Yes it is!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

SO IN LOVE!! Finally got the anti! Would love the small but I know I struggle with shoulder pain, so had to be practical and get the mini! Got it 30% off at ssense no tax or duty and free shipping! I believe it’s still available. Merry Christmas to meeee!  Do you ladies think this is the cognac color? It was simply listed as brown.


----------



## highend

alliegetyourgun said:


> SO IN LOVE!! Finally got the anti! Would love the small but I know I struggle with shoulder pain, so had to be practical and get the mini! Got it 30% off at ssense no tax or duty and free shipping! I believe it’s still available. Merry Christmas to meeee!  Do you ladies think this is the cognac color? It was simply listed as brown.



Looks like cognac as it has a more orangey undertone.  Typically, the paper Givenchy tag should state the color by name or the color code (217).

What color/code is listed on the tag?


----------



## Pinkie*

alliegetyourgun said:


> SO IN LOVE!! Finally got the anti! Would love the small but I know I struggle with shoulder pain, so had to be practical and get the mini! Got it 30% off at ssense no tax or duty and free shipping! I believe it’s still available. Merry Christmas to meeee!  Do you ladies think this is the cognac color? It was simply listed as brown.


Cute


----------



## alliegetyourgun

highend said:


> Looks like cognac as it has a more orangey undertone.  Typically, the paper Givenchy tag should state the color by name or the color code (217).
> 
> What color/code is listed on the tag?


 Yes you’re right! 217 and it says cognac! Silly me should have checked the tag hehe. Thanks for the help babe!


----------



## iluvbags11

delete


----------



## iluvbags11

alliegetyourgun said:


> SO IN LOVE!! Finally got the anti! Would love the small but I know I struggle with shoulder pain, so had to be practical and get the mini! Got it 30% off at ssense no tax or duty and free shipping! I believe it’s still available. Merry Christmas to meeee!  Do you ladies think this is the cognac color? It was simply listed as brown.



Congrats! Its beautiful! Mini size fits a lot more than I expected. Enjoy


----------



## iluvbags11

highend said:


> Looks like cognac as it has a more orangey undertone.  Typically, the paper Givenchy tag should state the color by name or the color code (217).
> 
> What color/code is listed on the tag?



highend, I love it! you are the expert on Givenchy bag and it's colors .


----------



## skittles03

Has anybody sold their antigona and regret it? I have too many black mini bags and im contemplating whether to sell my balenciaga metallic edge mini or my mini antigona! Thoughts?


----------



## highend

skittles03 said:


> Has anybody sold their antigona and regret it? I have too many black mini bags and im contemplating whether to sell my balenciaga metallic edge mini or my mini antigona! Thoughts?


I'd say only sell it if you're not using it.  Otherwise, the 2 styles you mentioned are totally different in my opinion and worth keeping if useful.


----------



## JazzyMac

Just went through the last 100 pages and I am now smart on Givenchy Antigona!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## honeybunch

I'm considering selling my smooth black Antigona. I love the look of it and how durable it is but I use it mainly for work and it's so heavy and boxy. Someone commented that it looked like a doctor's bag! I'm considering selling it for a SL Sac de Jour. I don't want to regret it though because, as I said, I love the look and it's still so current and classic in my opinion.


----------



## Venessa84

honeybunch said:


> I'm considering selling my smooth black Antigona. I love the look of it and how durable it is but I use it mainly for work and it's so heavy and boxy. Someone commented that it looked like a doctor's bag! I'm considering selling it for a SL Sac de Jour. I don't want to regret it though because, as I said, I love the look and it's still so current and classic in my opinion.


Maybe you're not ready to sell it. I have both Antigona and SDJ and love them both for different reasons.


----------



## jayne01

honeybunch said:


> I'm considering selling my smooth black Antigona. I love the look of it and how durable it is but I use it mainly for work and it's so heavy and boxy. Someone commented that it looked like a doctor's bag! I'm considering selling it for a SL Sac de Jour. I don't want to regret it though because, as I said, I love the look and it's still so current and classic in my opinion.



What size is your Ant? Maybe a smaller size would work better for you and not feel so heavy and boxy?


----------



## randr21

jayne01 said:


> What size is your Ant? Maybe a smaller size would work better for you and not feel so heavy and boxy?


If yours is the med, and you don't need it that big, go for small or mini.  I have all 3 sizes and I only use med for work, but it's also good for overnight travel.


----------



## natalia0128

Zeremine said:


> Stuck in some epic Dallas traffic :/


Pretty nice color... can i ask you what color your bag call? It looks like light blue or gray


----------



## honeybunch

jayne01 said:


> What size is your Ant? Maybe a smaller size would work better for you and not feel so heavy and boxy?



I think it's the medium.  I don't think the size smaller fits on the shoulder. I like to sometimes have it on my shoulder if I need to be hands free.


----------



## honeybunch

Venessa84 said:


> Maybe you're not ready to sell it. I have both Antigona and SDJ and love them both for different reasons.



I think you're right. I do love the look of it and it fits a lot of paperwork in it when I go to work. I think I need the SDJ as well! What size is your Ant?


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Hey guys, ended up exchanging my cognac mini for the black calfskin. So much happier with this color and texture, the cognac was stunning but I couldn’t pair it with my style the way I wanted. Got this 30% off. BUYING BAN STARTS RIGHT MEOW!


----------



## alliegetyourgun

alliegetyourgun said:


> Hey guys, ended up exchanging my cognac mini for the black calfskin. So much happier with this color and texture, the cognac was stunning but I couldn’t pair it with my style the way I wanted. Got this 30% off. BUYING BAN STARTS RIGHT MEOW!



Forgot to mention I got it from ssense....at like 3 am, it popped up as a return I’m guessing, and I snatched it!


----------



## MissNataliie

Do you guys think the medium Antigona would be too big to commute to work by train with? I need something that can hold a folder and possibly a small MacBook Air for a split second if necessary. I think the small size would suit me better but not hold all my work things.


----------



## randr21

MissNataliie said:


> Do you guys think the medium Antigona would be too big to commute to work by train with? I need something that can hold a folder and possibly a small MacBook Air for a split second if necessary. I think the small size would suit me better but not hold all my work things.


Not at all. I take NYC subway daily and the med isn't too big.  If you're standing and it's crowded, you just have to hold it by handle. If you're sitting, it's perfectly fine on lap.  I don't stuff it with too much things, or else it gets heavy cuz it fits a lot.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss_Dawn

honeybunch said:


> I'm considering selling my smooth black Antigona. I love the look of it and how durable it is but I use it mainly for work and it's so heavy and boxy. Someone commented that it looked like a doctor's bag! I'm considering selling it for a SL Sac de Jour. I don't want to regret it though because, as I said, I love the look and it's still so current and classic in my opinion.


Agree with @Venessa84 that SDJ and Antigona are very different bags. I have a small black Antigona and a small SDJ in Lipstick Fuschia. It helps that the colours are so different but I love them both and use both for work. 

I don't want to enable you to hold on to something you are not going to use though, so if you find you don't reach for the Antigona then maybe it is the right decision to sell it. Just take time to think if through and you're unlikely to regret the decision (it's impulse transactions that tend to carry regret!)

Good luck!


----------



## roxta

I think I'm ready to sell my Mini in  beige. I rarely reach for my Mini over my other bags and I think she's too beautiful to sit in my closet and not get the love and wear she deserves...


----------



## BagLadyT

roxta said:


> I think I'm ready to sell my Mini in  beige. I posted a while ago that there have been instances where the shoulder strap clips detach from the bag on their own, usually if the bag has been set down on my lap or on a seat. I haven't seen anyone else complain about this so it must just be me and the way I use the bag. Anyway, because of this I rarely reach for my Mini over my other bags and I think she's too beautiful to sit in my closet and not get the love and wear she deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936464



I love the color but unfortunately I have read about the clips detaching also.


----------



## highend

roxta said:


> I think I'm ready to sell my Mini in  beige. I posted a while ago that there have been instances where the shoulder strap clips detach from the bag on their own, usually if the bag has been set down on my lap or on a seat. I haven't seen anyone else complain about this so it must just be me and the way I use the bag. Anyway, because of this I rarely reach for my Mini over my other bags and I think she's too beautiful to sit in my closet and not get the love and wear she deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936464


Aww, that's a shame.  I have several minis....including the nude pink which I believe it what you have....and haven't had such issues.  

Have you tried taking it back to the store you purchased it from to determine if your strap attachment is somehow defective?


----------



## roxta

The nude pink is a beautiful color.


----------



## Rlsb

roxta said:


> I think I'm ready to sell my Mini in  beige. I posted a while ago that there have been instances where the shoulder strap clips detach from the bag on their own, usually if the bag has been set down on my lap or on a seat. I haven't seen anyone else complain about this so it must just be me and the way I use the bag. Anyway, because of this I rarely reach for my Mini over my other bags and I think she's too beautiful to sit in my closet and not get the love and wear she deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936464





BagLadyT said:


> I love the color but unfortunately I have read about the clips detaching also.


I've read several blogs about older models having this problem but with the new ones, they fixed it! Maybe try going to the store and asking for a repair? These bags are too cute to let go  Yours is still looking in beautiful condition! I need one in my collection.


----------



## Miss World

catsnpurses said:


> View attachment 3898422





catsnpurses said:


> I can’t decide which one to keep?  I’ve never had an Antigona before. I have a lot of black bags so I was leaning toward the red one - but I saw earlier comments not liking the white stitching?!  Any other opinions?  Thanks for any help in making my decision!


Absolutely gorgeous bags! I especially love the Oxblood one with white stitching. Which one did you keep.


----------



## MissNataliie

randr21 said:


> Not at all. I take NYC subway daily and the med isn't too big.  If you're standing and it's crowded, you just have to hold it by handle. If you're sitting, it's perfectly fine on lap.  I don't stuff it with too much things, or else it gets heavy cuz it fits a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


 
Thank you!! I think I’ll go for the medium then! I’m just under 5 feet tall so when I get it I’ll definitely post some mod shots.


----------



## randr21

MissNataliie said:


> Thank you!! I think I’ll go for the medium then! I’m just under 5 feet tall so when I get it I’ll definitely post some mod shots.


Make sure you like and own large bags, cuz the structured design of med ant exaggerates it, and can be a bit overwhelming on petite figures, esp if you're not used to it.  But if you own and like large bags, or have tried this on for size, then go for it!


----------



## MissNataliie

randr21 said:


> Make sure you like and own large bags, cuz the structured design of med ant exaggerates it, and can be a bit overwhelming on petite figures, esp if you're not used to it.  But if you own and like large bags, or have tried this on for size, then go for it!



I love large bags but I haven’t tried the Antigona on in person. None of the Neiman’s or Saks around me carry it. I’m nervous the medium will overwhelm me, but it’s hard to find a small Antigona on the pre-loved market. I’m wondering if I’ll just have to wait a little longer and get it full price.


----------



## randr21

MissNataliie said:


> I love large bags but I haven’t tried the Antigona on in person. None of the Neiman’s or Saks around me carry it. I’m nervous the medium will overwhelm me, but it’s hard to find a small Antigona on the pre-loved market. I’m wondering if I’ll just have to wait a little longer and get it full price.


As long as you buy from online store with good return policy and pay with your cc you should be good to at least try out the med ant. I gave all 3 ant sizes and they all look, and serve different purposes.  G'luck


----------



## Buttercup118

MissNataliie said:


> I love large bags but I haven’t tried the Antigona on in person. None of the Neiman’s or Saks around me carry it. I’m nervous the medium will overwhelm me, but it’s hard to find a small Antigona on the pre-loved market. I’m wondering if I’ll just have to wait a little longer and get it full price.



Or keep track on Farfetch and Ssense (Farfetch does ****** btw) for sales and discounts. The small is HUGE. I’m 5’4” and it’s overwhelming. Won’t hold a laptop though


----------



## MissNataliie

randr21 said:


> As long as you buy from online store with good return policy and pay with your cc you should be good to at least try out the med ant. I gave all 3 ant sizes and they all look, and serve different purposes.  G'luck



Thank you!! 



Buttercup118 said:


> Or keep track on Farfetch and Ssense (Farfetch does ****** btw) for sales and discounts. The small is HUGE. I’m 5’4” and it’s overwhelming. Won’t hold a laptop though



I’ll definitley keep checking them! I haven't thought about waiting until it was on sale. Wow! I think the medium would drown me then. I’ll keep looking, but air towards getting a small size!

Thank you guys!!


----------



## maggiesze1

My first Givenchy, but definitely won't be the last...My new pink mini Antigona!!! [emoji7]

BTW: I got it from Farfetch..it was 40% off plus they were doing the extra 20% off all sale promo so lucky me!!


----------



## BagLadyT

maggiesze1 said:


> My first Givenchy, but definitely won't be the last...My new pink mini Antigona!!! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3941889



So cute! Love it with the charm!


----------



## befrank

roxta said:


> I think I'm ready to sell my Mini in  beige. I posted a while ago that there have been instances where the shoulder strap clips detach from the bag on their own, usually if the bag has been set down on my lap or on a seat. I haven't seen anyone else complain about this so it must just be me and the way I use the bag. Anyway, because of this I rarely reach for my Mini over my other bags and I think she's too beautiful to sit in my closet and not get the love and wear she deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936464



Roxta, I have the exact same issue with my Mini. Not enough to return, but it is frustrating. The open clasp is a poor choice. It’s so embarrassing to pick up your bag only to have the strap fall off. This should not be happening on a designer bag.


----------



## maggiesze1

Heres another pic with her all dressed up!!! [emoji4]


----------



## randr21

maggiesze1 said:


> My first Givenchy, but definitely won't be the last...My new pink mini Antigona!!! [emoji7]
> 
> BTW: I got it from Farfetch..it was 40% off plus they were doing the extra 20% off all sale promo so lucky me!!
> View attachment 3941889


How cute is your mini in pink with the charm!  Good luck on picking out and saving for your next Givenchy. [emoji4]


----------



## S_STAR

maggiesze1 said:


> Heres another pic with her all dressed up!!! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3942973


Congrats on your new purchase! That bag and colour is adorable 

I'm also looking to purchase the Antigona Mini in Pink or Yellow but I cannot decide which colour to go for.
At first, I was sold on the pink as you can dress pink with more colours than yellow but now I have seen the yellow with outfits (paired with mostly black and greys) I'm liking it looks very trendy. Even my boyfriend said he prefers the yellow one! 

Any guidance from you lovely ladies would be much appreciated.


----------



## natalia0128

S_STAR said:


> Congrats on your new purchase! That bag and colour is adorable
> 
> I'm also looking to purchase the Antigona Mini in Pink or Yellow but I cannot decide which colour to go for.
> At first, I was sold on the pink as you can dress pink with more colours than yellow but now I have seen the yellow with outfits (paired with mostly black and greys) I'm liking it looks very trendy. Even my boyfriend said he prefers the yellow one!
> 
> Any guidance from you lovely ladies would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 3945112
> View attachment 3945113


I really like yellow for small bag since mini antigona would make it perfect.


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone have pictures of the new fuchsia antigona? I need to order sight unseen and the color looks different on every website. Thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sold my small goat for this stunner!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

befrank said:


> Roxta, I have the exact same issue with my Mini. Not enough to return, but it is frustrating. The open clasp is a poor choice. It’s so embarrassing to pick up your bag only to have the strap fall off. This should not be happening on a designer bag.



Omg totally embarrassing. Mine keeps unclasping as I’m getting out of the car and my bag goes flying bc I’m trying to put it on Crossbody. Hate that s*it. Sooo embarrassing and I’m surely scratching my bag every time it falls on the ground.


----------



## A Yah Suh

Luv luv luv this bag! Mini Antigona in Colbalt Blue, Christmas gift from my husband. He got it from Harrods.


----------



## catsnpurses

Miss World said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bags! I especially love the Oxblood one with white stitching. Which one did you keep.


I just signed in after a bit of a break and just saw your question - sorry for the delay in responding!  I kept the Oxblood w/white stiching!  I've really been enjoying it!!  Thank you for responding to my initial post!  Take care!


----------



## WinSailor

Cold and rainy! My workhorse riding shotgun!


----------



## Goddessa

I Received my first Givenchy today.  I am very happy with it. It costs only 711 EUR, so I think this Beauty should should stay by me.


----------



## natalia0128

Goddessa said:


> I Received my first Givenchy today.  I am very happy with it. It costs only 711 EUR, so I think this Beauty should should stay by me.


good deal, where did you get it?


----------



## Goddessa

natalia0128 said:


> good deal, where did you get it?


Breuninger.com, it was on sale, and there was addionally 20% rebate. It was the last piece. at the Moment they have only Black and beige for regular 1.650 €


----------



## Miss World

I read an online article today about how to dress luxuriously without the cost. However they mentioned that investing in a good quality bag with clean simple design is worth spending bit more money on.  They featured the Givenchy Antigona in the article as an example of a classic bag.


----------



## ohmyjessah

My new baby came in from FarFetch! I've wanted the Antigona for so long however I wanted something more special than plain leather. The way the rivets in the leather flash in the light is stunning! Like reflective panels. Pictures don't do this bag justice!! For those in Canada I've seen the bag at Holts in Toronto and Yorkdale however it is cheaper online because in store its $3500.00 not including 13% tax. 

https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...95389.aspx?storeid=9462&from=listing&tglmdl=1

Does anyone else get annoyed though how Givenchy doesn't always give boxes with their bag? Like if I'm spending this much you think they could throw a box in.. smh!!!


----------



## etsy

Heres my new small one


----------



## coolmelondew

etsy said:


> Heres my new small one


This shade of pink is too pretty!!!!


----------



## etsy

Its the off white one... with the snapchat filter applied  Thank you tho


----------



## etsy

maggiesze1 said:


> Heres another pic with her all dressed up!!! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3942973


Hi. Where do you get the scarfs for the handles? I love that!


----------



## maggiesze1

etsy said:


> Hi. Where do you get the scarfs for the handles? I love that!


Hi, 
I got them from etsy from seller: BlingCarDecor


----------



## Miss World

etsy said:


> Heres my new small one


Absolutely beautiful! I’m still having a hard time deciding between small and mini, let us know how you like carrying the small size. Gorgeous bag you got, so stunning!


----------



## yayuii

My (new to me) Givenchy Mini Antigona Brogue from SS16. I got it for about 967 Euros. My first BIG handbag purchase and I have been wanting the mini for so so long.. I love it!


----------



## Miss World

Love this design! Congratulations 


yayuii said:


> View attachment 3987309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My (new to me) Givenchy Mini Antigona Brogue from SS16. I got it for about 967 Euros. My first BIG handbag purchase and I have been wanting the mini for so so long.. I love it!


----------



## sopholiverr

Miss World said:


> Love this design! Congratulations



Hello just bought this bag,

Done all my research and it seems very genuine. But just need a second opinion. Can someone help


----------



## Blueshoebaglady

I am over the moon! I just purchased a bag I’ve been wanting for years & years! I finally took the plunge & purchased a beautiful & classic Antigona in medium goat leather. It’s heavy but I’m absolutely love it anyway! Edit to add: on my way house of the house, I scraped the front of my bag on the door frame and......not a mark on it! [emoji33]

Pic below


----------



## Blueshoebaglady

befrank said:


> Running errands with my cobalt mini! Other than the strap that falls off periodically and the scratchy zipper, I love her!!
> View attachment 3899412



If I could find this exact bag, I would have reached bag nirvana. [emoji7]


----------



## Miss World

ohmyjessah said:


> My new baby came in from FarFetch! I've wanted the Antigona for so long however I wanted something more special than plain leather. The way the rivets in the leather flash in the light is stunning! Like reflective panels. Pictures don't do this bag justice!! For those in Canada I've seen the bag at Holts in Toronto and Yorkdale however it is cheaper online because in store its $3500.00 not including 13% tax.
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...95389.aspx?storeid=9462&from=listing&tglmdl=1
> 
> Does anyone else get annoyed though how Givenchy doesn't always give boxes with their bag? Like if I'm spending this much you think they could throw a box in.. smh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3985077
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985076
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985074


It’s so beautiful!! I am also looking for a limited edition black one with red trim but impossible to find anymore.  Congratulations it is so striking and catches the light beautifully. As for boxes, I am one of the few people who hates too much packaging from designers. Simple dustbag and cards is all I want lol


----------



## akarp317

Miss World said:


> It’s so beautiful!! I am also looking for a limited edition black one with red trim but impossible to find anymore.  Congratulations it is so striking and catches the light beautifully. As for boxes, I am one of the few people who hates too much packaging from designers. Simple dustbag and cards is all I want lol


There’s a small Antigone that matches your description on the realreal right now:

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-small-embroidered-antigona


----------



## Miss World

akarp317 said:


> There’s a small Antigone that matches your description on the realreal right now:
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-small-embroidered-antigona


Omg thank you so much akarp317 it’s exactly the one I want. I’m waiting on a refund from another purchase. Once I receive that I’ll hopefully be able to order this unless someone else gets to it before me.


----------



## Miss World

My brand new black Givenchy Antigona Small. The leather is nice, very thick and sturdy. The size is comfortable to wear and very roomy. It was on sale for $1050 off retail price here so I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get one as I’ve been wanting this size for years.  I will definitely be adding another one to my collection in another colour or contrast trimming.


----------



## Miss World

Some eye candy. I wish I got the navy blue too, it’s so beautiful. But holding out for a Small Antigona in limited edition black/red or a Oxblood.


----------



## br_t

Just got my silver mini not too long ago. She’s really pretty but I just have trouble keep her on my shoulder...


----------



## etsy

Miss World said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I’m still having a hard time deciding between small and mini, let us know how you like carrying the small size. Gorgeous bag you got, so stunning!


I absolutely love this size! I had a medium one and it was way too big but this one is perrrrfect!  I looked at the mini but it was too small...


----------



## etsy

Miss World said:


> My brand new black Givenchy Antigona Small. The leather is nice, very thick and sturdy. The size is comfortable to wear and very roomy. It was on sale for $1050 off retail price here so I couldn’t pass up the opportunity to get one as I’ve been wanting this size for years.  I will definitely be adding another one to my collection in another colour or contrast trimming.



That looks like a mini?  Where was this sale at?? Thats a deal!


----------



## Miss World

etsy said:


> That looks like a mini?  Where was this sale at?? Thats a deal!


Hi the size was definitely a Small, maybe it’s just the photo angle. Mini was a lot smaller and had the crossbody.


----------



## etsy

Miss World said:


> Hi the size was definitely a Small, maybe it’s just the photo angle. Mini was a lot smaller and had the crossbody.


Oh ok. Where was the sale from?


----------



## halunfishie

Miss World said:


> Some eye candy. I wish I got the navy blue too, it’s so beautiful. But holding out for a Small Antigona in limited edition black/red or a Oxblood.


So pretty!


----------



## diva7633

br_t said:


> View attachment 3995803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my silver mini not too long ago. She’s really pretty but I just have trouble keep her on my shoulder...


 
Oh no!! I just bought one on eBay size small. Do you think it’s the metallic texture why it slips?

Also there is a gap between the zipper head “hook”, correct?


----------



## makesmesmile

I just got my first Antigona in. I went for the black one with the stitching, as I really love this type of leather, it's not too shiny and not too grainy either. How do you guys feel about the stitched one? Is it just as timeless as the classic Antigona?


----------



## highend

makesmesmile said:


> I just got my first Antigona in. I went for the black one with the stitching, as I really love this type of leather, it's not too shiny and not too grainy either. How do you guys feel about the stitched one? Is it just as timeless as the classic Antigona?


Nice! I have the oxblood version....I love that the moto stitching gives it an edge.  Still classic without being boring IMO


----------



## bags connoiseur

my new oxblood medium antigona . Love this bag! A small problem though the zipper pull leather detached from the u shaped metal and it keeps coming off. Please has anyone experienced this? Or should i just return it. Its just a week old.


----------



## randr21

bags connoiseur said:


> View attachment 4034770
> View attachment 4034770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new oxblood medium antigona . Love this bag! A small problem though the zipper pull leather detached from the u shaped metal and it keeps coming off. Please has anyone experienced this? Or should i just return it. Its just a week old.


This shouldn't happen. I've owned mine for years and no issues. Return for another.


----------



## lee_dya

My beautiful givenchy antigona in pearl grey colour! (Pic from my ig)


----------



## DESPOINAGR

Handbagjunki€ said:


> My gems  love em to bits lol I'm a massive fan of the antigonas! Can't imagine getting anything bigger than the small though, the small is HUGE!


Both are so pretty  What colour is the mini one? White or nude pink?


----------



## Handbagjunki€

DESPOINAGR said:


> Both are so pretty  What colour is the mini one? White or nude pink?


Thanks !!
It’s a cream colour, I think it’s ivory


----------



## Starbux32

I wanted to diversify my collection by adding this wonderful bag! I wanted something in black leather with silver hardware (that wasn't LV or Chanel) that would also serve as a great workhorse and thanks to so many positive reviews and great pics that you ladies have shared, I think I made an excellent choice! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Handbagjunki€

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4073294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to diversify my collection by adding this wonderful bag! I wanted something in black leather with silver hardware (that wasn't LV or Chanel) that would also serve as a great workhorse and thanks to so many positive reviews and great pics that you ladies have shared, I think I made an excellent choice! Thanks everyone!!!


Beautiful. 
I especially like the bag charm, Where did you get that from ?


----------



## Starbux32

Thanks, I got the bag charm from Bella Pazzo on Amazon. It's supposed to be a leather flower keychain but I took the key ring off and use it as a bag charm. It was simple due to the snap button closure on the back.


----------



## Handbagjunki€

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks, I got the bag charm from Bella Pazzo on Amazon. It's supposed to be a leather flower keychain but I took the key ring off and use it as a bag charm. It was simple due to the snap button closure on the back.


I was wondering how you managed to get it on your bag lol. The snap closure helps I guess  it's a beautiful charm .. love it.  
Thanks


----------



## cdatgal




----------



## cdatgal




----------



## missie1

My colbalt Antigona


----------



## KG415

Hi guys! Here's my brand new night blue mini! I've wanted a mini for so long and I love it! I included a picture with the flash on to show the true color.


----------



## Chanellover2015

KG415 said:


> Hi guys! Here's my brand new night blue mini! I've wanted a mini for so long and I love it! I included a picture with the flash on to show the true color.
> View attachment 4087489
> View attachment 4087491
> View attachment 4087490



Soooo pretty!!


----------



## KG415

Chanellover2015 said:


> Soooo pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## ashleykiyana

My first Givenchy bag via Farfetch. I scored this beauty for under 1000 during the Memorial Day Weekend sale. This is the small antigona & it is the color amber.


----------



## traveler727

ashleykiyana said:


> My first Givenchy bag via Farfetch. I scored this beauty for under 1000 during the Memorial Day Weekend sale. This is the small antigona & it is the color amber.



Pretty color!


----------



## ashleykiyana

traveler727 said:


> Pretty color!


Thank you


----------



## randr21

Just read a story from whowhatwear about the ant being one of the timeless pieces to invest in.  Good to know, since I have 5...even if it wasn't, I still think it's a classic shaped bag. 

And for those like me that always worry about light colored bags, new season white patent ant at saks.

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCo...374&P_name=Givenchy&N=306646932&bmUID=mgC.fHY


----------



## destine2b

My first givenchy bag! I am so excited to use it for summer.


----------



## randr21

destine2b said:


> My first givenchy bag! I am so excited to use it for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113819


Great first bag. Take care when wearing denim or anything dyed since it's a lighter colored bag. Want you to enjoy it year after year.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Mini Antigona in mint green


----------



## destine2b

randr21 said:


> Great first bag. Take care when wearing denim or anything dyed since it's a lighter colored bag. Want you to enjoy it year after year.



Thanks for the advice. I will try to wear white and light color pants! Most likely it will be paired with dress or white/beige cargo shorts!


----------



## BagLadyT

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4073294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to diversify my collection by adding this wonderful bag! I wanted something in black leather with silver hardware (that wasn't LV or Chanel) that would also serve as a great workhorse and thanks to so many positive reviews and great pics that you ladies have shared, I think I made an excellent choice! Thanks everyone!!!



Is this the mini or small? I love the charm!


----------



## BagLadyT

ohmyjessah said:


> My new baby came in from FarFetch! I've wanted the Antigona for so long however I wanted something more special than plain leather. The way the rivets in the leather flash in the light is stunning! Like reflective panels. Pictures don't do this bag justice!! For those in Canada I've seen the bag at Holts in Toronto and Yorkdale however it is cheaper online because in store its $3500.00 not including 13% tax.
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...95389.aspx?storeid=9462&from=listing&tglmdl=1
> 
> Does anyone else get annoyed though how Givenchy doesn't always give boxes with their bag? Like if I'm spending this much you think they could throw a box in.. smh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3985077
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985076
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985074



Stunning!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello dear Antigona lovers,

I am looking at hardware options and configurations and here seem to be a few over the years. I’m only interested in small but I’m wondering if anyone remembers this configuration? The bag is from 2012. Was it troublesome?

Thank you!


----------



## TiTi78

ohmyjessah said:


> My new baby came in from FarFetch! I've wanted the Antigona for so long however I wanted something more special than plain leather. The way the rivets in the leather flash in the light is stunning! Like reflective panels. Pictures don't do this bag justice!! For those in Canada I've seen the bag at Holts in Toronto and Yorkdale however it is cheaper online because in store its $3500.00 not including 13% tax.
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...95389.aspx?storeid=9462&from=listing&tglmdl=1
> 
> Does anyone else get annoyed though how Givenchy doesn't always give boxes with their bag? Like if I'm spending this much you think they could throw a box in.. smh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3985077
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985076
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985074



My mouth just dropped. That bag is STUNNING and I am slightly jealous.


----------



## Jippy

tracybeloved said:


> My brand new mini antigona in Fushia!


This has to be hands down the pretties pink I've ever seen  love the mini bags


----------



## Jippy

Im obsessed with my Givenchy Antigona Mini!! I always wear it with a strap but today i used kits handles and was like having a new bag  For a mini they can hold a-lot!


----------



## dancingsugar21

Hi all, could you please help me to identify if this Antigona is small or medium? And also the leather? Looks like grained goatskin to me. Found this online and been wanting to look for something similar to purchase. Appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## EveyB

Hi, I’m new to Givenchy and I saw that a few people purchased a small or mini Antigona in oxblood in 2016. Can someone tell me how the wear and tear is or post pictures? Thanks a lot!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello all. I got this mini at 50% off. Do you like the colour/studs? I'm currently undecided but I think it's pretty cool


----------



## Steffoshizzle90

Here


----------



## KonjoBolsa

I just ordered my first Antigona from Barneys! I’m so excited about the colour oxblood, I think it would be perfect for Autumn


----------



## Seuk Seuk

randr21 said:


> Stunning. I've always liked the oxblood, and the contrast stitching and black accent really makes it stand out even more. I think you're the first tpfer to show off this bag.  Congrats on getting it on sale too.


Page 185


----------



## shazzy quijano

Hubby’s gift. Looovvveee it


----------



## Violette0306

New to Givenchy. I’m so in love with my small Antigona from MyTheresa!


----------



## Purselover86

Violette0306 said:


> New to Givenchy. I’m so in love with my small Antigona from MyTheresa!



Gorgeous!


----------



## dolly_55

Thinking of purchasing this as my next bag and would love to hear your thoughts on this metallic light pink color? Would it be a good choice or should I just stick to a more neutral shade like beige/gray? I feel like this metallic light pink color is still neutral and would go well with many different outfits? Any feedback or opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Venessa84

dolly_55 said:


> Thinking of purchasing this as my next bag and would love to hear your thoughts on this metallic light pink color? Would it be a good choice or should I just stick to a more neutral shade like beige/gray? I feel like this metallic light pink color is still neutral and would go well with many different outfits? Any feedback or opinions would be greatly appreciated
> View attachment 4221548



I think this would work perfect as a neutral and add something special to any outfit.


----------



## minababe

is there anything you don't like at the antigona ?

I have this bag for a Long time on my Radar. but never had the Chance to try it on. I like the look of it but not sure about everything is stiff at that bag. or does it only look like that?
and what about the shoulder strap? is anyone using it to wear this bag on the shoulder? or isn't it practical at all because of the stiff shape?
is there anything you can recommend on colours or Hardware? most of them come with silver Hardware is that right?

maybe I will order one and look how much it fits to me. but to hear some opinions would be nice

oo and do you know the colour of this one? is it Grey? silver? Special Name? Looks really good and neutral.


----------



## Venessa84

minababe said:


> is there anything you don't like at the antigona ?
> 
> I have this bag for a Long time on my Radar. but never had the Chance to try it on. I like the look of it but not sure about everything is stiff at that bag. or does it only look like that?
> and what about the shoulder strap? is anyone using it to wear this bag on the shoulder? or isn't it practical at all because of the stiff shape?
> is there anything you can recommend on colours or Hardware? most of them come with silver Hardware is that right?
> 
> maybe I will order one and look how much it fits to me. but to hear some opinions would be nice
> 
> oo and do you know the colour of this one? is it Grey? silver? Special Name? Looks really good and neutral.



Love my Antigona in the small size. I know some don't like the small opening and say it scratches their hand. I find it very practical and also wear it on the shoulder. I don't have any issues with mine. It's a structured bag and after 1 1/2 years of use, mine still has maintained its shape (I keep it stuffed when not being used). I do think it depends on the type of leather though as some appear to lose their shape more than others. Most I've seen have silver hardware. 

No idea on the color of the bag in your pic. It looks like a light grey.


----------



## Purselover86

cdatgal said:


> View attachment 4081761
> View attachment 4081762
> View attachment 4081763
> View attachment 4081764



Your Jacket[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Purselover86

Does anyone use an alternate strap with their antigona? I have the original model with the short strap and am wondering if adding an extra strap will cause strain on the bag?


----------



## Purselover86

Venessa84 said:


> Love my Antigona in the small size. I know some don't like the small opening and say it scratches their hand. I find it very practical and also wear it on the shoulder. I don't have any issues with mine. It's a structured bag and after 1 1/2 years of use, mine still has maintained its shape (I keep it stuffed when not being used). I do think it depends on the type of leather though as some appear to lose their shape more than others. Most I've seen have silver hardware.
> 
> No idea on the color of the bag in your pic. It looks like a light grey.



Does it stay pretty structured? I always thought it would be more stiff but mine feels kinda softer it is a 2014 model though.


----------



## Venessa84

Purselover86 said:


> Does it stay pretty structured? I always thought it would be more stiff but mine feels kinda softer it is a 2014 model though.


Mine is still very structured. I keep it stuffed when not in use and rotate it often.


----------



## alla.miss

I thought I would repost this here, maybe antigona thread is more lively.
anyone seen in real life these two colours? they also come for antigonas.
please let me know how they look like if some one checks out the boutique.
I am very much attracted by reds and neutrals, but I am afraid that this pink may turn out bold fuchsia and the grey may be too brownish.


----------



## Chloe Ayangco

AEGIS said:


> My Antigona.  Thanks for letting me share.


Hi I know this is like 4 years too late lol, but how has the metallic leather held up? Do you notice any color transfer/the metallic finish or color coming off? I saw a mini one online for sale and I want to get it so desperately but I wanted to see first how it would wear. Thanks


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Every now and then, I force myself to grab this beautiful mini so that it doesn't just sit in my closet.
I have now idea why it did not work for me. I don't hate it, but I'm simply not crazy about it.


----------



## Sterntalerli

I’m thinking about getting the medium one as my work bag. Any input on that?


----------



## highend

Sterntalerli said:


> I’m thinking about getting the medium one as my work bag. Any input on that?


While it fits a lot, it will get heavy, and the strap is not really functional over the shoulder.


----------



## Sterntalerli

highend said:


> While it fits a lot, it will get heavy, and the strap is not really functional over the shoulder.


So you wouldn’t recommend?


----------



## highend

Sterntalerli said:


> So you wouldn’t recommend?


I have 2 mediums, so I like the style in general.  But for a work bag (assuuming you'll be carrying a laptop, paperwork, etc), IMO a SL small sac de jour (or something similar) would serve you better as it's more suited to those needs and has a more functional strap. 

If you're not carrying those types of things or heavy items, then a medium ant should work just fine for you.


----------



## mktlim

Sterntalerli said:


> I’m thinking about getting the medium one as my work bag. Any input on that?



Do you commute to work? I gave up on using mine for work because it got heavier as the day went on. I used it more when I drove to work tbh. I did like how much room it had for all my stuff though, now I use my other G bags that aren't as heavy.


----------



## lediskogirl

Can anyone help me identify when this particular Antigona was released and what collection it belongs to?


----------



## Sterntalerli

mktlim said:


> Do you commute to work? I gave up on using mine for work because it got heavier as the day went on. I used it more when I drove to work tbh. I did like how much room it had for all my stuff though, now I use my other G bags that aren't as heavy.


I drove to work most of the time. But thanks for the input.


----------



## Purselover86

My Black Friday Beauty I am in love!


----------



## tnt134

Purselover86 said:


> My Black Friday Beauty I am in love!



Do you mind sharing the cost of it


----------



## Purselover86

tnt134 said:


> Do you mind sharing the cost of it



I paid $2000 brand new with the sale. Regular retail in Canada is over $3000!


----------



## tnt134

Purselover86 said:


> I paid $2000 brand new with the sale. Regular retail in Canada is over $3000!



Thanks you  What size is yours?


----------



## Purselover86

tnt134 said:


> Thanks you  What size is yours?



Small!


----------



## eviegirl

I recently got this baby during the Black Friday sale! Upon arrival I was a bit underwhelmed, dont get me wrong it's beautiful but the colour is a bit too deep and just not 'me'....but i turned it around and thought 'hey! she will make a great work bag!' and here we are! she's with me in the office right now! I am an engineer by day so i am quite interest to see how will she hold up with all my roughhousing in the field lol


----------



## alla.miss

eviegirl said:


> I recently got this baby during the Black Friday sale! Upon arrival I was a bit underwhelmed, dont get me wrong it's beautiful but the colour is a bit too deep and just not 'me'....but i turned it around and thought 'hey! she will make a great work bag!' and here we are! she's with me in the office right now! I am an engineer by day so i am quite interest to see how will she hold up with all my roughhousing in the field lol



Congratulations on your new beauty! What color is it? Red or deep berry pink?


----------



## Purselover86

eviegirl said:


> I recently got this baby during the Black Friday sale! Upon arrival I was a bit underwhelmed, dont get me wrong it's beautiful but the colour is a bit too deep and just not 'me'....but i turned it around and thought 'hey! she will make a great work bag!' and here we are! she's with me in the office right now! I am an engineer by day so i am quite interest to see how will she hold up with all my roughhousing in the field lol



Gorgeous!


----------



## eviegirl

alla.miss said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty! What color is it? Red or deep berry pink?


the colour is called 'fig pink', but it's more like a dark burgundy colour


----------



## alla.miss

eviegirl said:


> the colour is called 'fig pink', but it's more like a dark burgundy colour


thanks for letting me know! I am considering a pandora in this color "fit pink". This is this season color, but I don't have a chance to see it IRL in a store. If it more like burgundy color that would be just perfect for me


----------



## Wumzy

Just delivered from the UK..... my Givenchy Antigona mini bag from MyTheresa Black Friday Sales. I absolutely love it...I think I am going to wear it on the shoulder...I love the way it sits pretty on my hip.

.


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> thanks for letting me know! I am considering a pandora in this color "fit pink". This is this season color, but I don't have a chance to see it IRL in a store. If it more like burgundy color that would be just perfect for me



There was one very heavily discounted last Farfetch sale! I was sooo tempted but I don't have a money tree. Thought it was fuchsia though.


----------



## Stephanieg218

I just got the mini Antigona in the beautiful smooth black leather.  Before purchasing I’d heard about the strap falling off the bag due to how it connects to the ring on the bag, but really thought that it wouldn’t be likely.   Wrong.  I haven’t even removed the tags and it’s come off more than once just while I carried it in my house trying to take some pics with it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## eviegirl

Antigone said:


> There was one very heavily discounted last Farfetch sale! I was sooo tempted but I don't have a money tree. Thought it was fuchsia though.


I though it's fuchsia too!!! that's why I am a bit underwhelmed lmfao, like I dont really wear dark colours on the weekends/night out, but as work bag it's great!


----------



## Stephanieg218

roxta said:


> I think I'm ready to sell my Mini in  beige. I posted a while ago that there have been instances where the shoulder strap clips detach from the bag on their own, usually if the bag has been set down on my lap or on a seat. I haven't seen anyone else complain about this so it must just be me and the way I use the bag. Anyway, because of this I rarely reach for my Mini over my other bags and I think she's too beautiful to sit in my closet and not get the love and wear she deserves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936464


Did you sell it?  I just purchased a brand new one and I’m having that same issue just wearing it at home for a few minutes.  Fortunately the tags are still on it so I may return it.  I’m crushed as I thought this would be my perfect bag.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Gorgeous bag!.. but this seems like a pretty big design flaw. Maybe they will change it to clip hardware in the future?


----------



## highend

Stephanieg218 said:


> Did you sell it?  I just purchased a brand new one and I’m having that same issue just wearing it at home for a few minutes.  Fortunately the tags are still on it so I may return it.  I’m crushed as I thought this would be my perfect bag.





ADreamDeferred said:


> Gorgeous bag!.. but this seems like a pretty big design flaw. Maybe they will change it to clip hardware in the future?



I have 8 of these and have never had this issue nor can I imagine it happening....so I don't think it's a design flaw.  However, as people do mention this issue here from time to time, I wonder what they're doing differently than me.

Does your strap look like the following once attached?


----------



## Stephanieg218

highend said:


> I have 8 of these and have never had this issue nor can I imagine it happening....so I don't think it's a design flaw.  However, as people do mention this issue here from time to time, I wonder what they're doing differently than me.
> 
> Does your strap look like the following once attached?
> View attachment 4266033
> View attachment 4266032


Thank you for replying!  Yes, mine looks like that.  There’s something about when the strap is hanging down (like in your second pic) that the opening on the strap hardware lines up just right with that indentation and then when you pick the bag up it was disconnected on one side.  When I took it out of the dust bag today it had disconnected on one side too.  I’m going to keep trying it around home for the next few days to see what happens.  I really want to keep it if possible.


----------



## diva7633

Just got this about a month ago. I loved it but then found a black small on sale and was wondering if black would have been better? The black now went up in price but now having second thoughts.


----------



## eviegirl

oh wow i am quite surprised when i managed to fit a fullsize water bottle after i already carry half of a chemist with me all the time lol


----------



## Purselover86

Does anyone have both a smooth  box leather and the goat and can tell me if one is lighter than the other? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find my Goat leather bag to be a bit heavy when filled with items


----------



## HappyAngel

eviegirl said:


> oh wow i am quite surprised when i managed to fit a fullsize water bottle after i already carry half of a chemist with me all the time lol
> View attachment 4269510
> View attachment 4269511




What color is this ???!?!  It is beautiful!!


----------



## HappyAngel

Purselover86 said:


> Does anyone have both a smooth  box leather and the goat and can tell me if one is lighter than the other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find my Goat leather bag to be a bit heavy when filled with items



I find the smooth box leather calf skin a little bit heavier!   I have the mini though, but I think it should be the same.


----------



## HappyAngel

diva7633 said:


> Just got this about a month ago. I loved it but then found a black small on sale and was wondering if black would have been better? The black now went up in price but now having second thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267568
> View attachment 4267572
> View attachment 4267573



Keep the silver.... it stands out and it is more unique!  I think silver goes with everything.... just like the black color.  You can get the black next!


----------



## vermilionsonata

I’m trying to decide on an aubergine or oxblood Antigona.  Can someone compare these two shades for me?  Stock photos of the bag vary wildly and the shades look very similar.  I know aubergine would generally be more purple.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## eviegirl

HappyAngel said:


> What color is this ???!?!  It is beautiful!!


It's called Fig Pink, you can still find it on Farfetch for 30%!


----------



## snoopysleepy

My first Givenchy!


----------



## HappyAngel

snoopysleepy said:


> My first Givenchy!



Is your the fig pink too?  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## HappyAngel

eviegirl said:


> It's called Fig Pink, you can still find it on Farfetch for 30%!



Thanks!  I got the mini in the fig pink; however, my bag looks much darker than yours in pictures.  Mine is a burgundy red color and I am still debating if I should keep the fig pink or the fuchsia pink color.  The fig pink is so dark.


----------



## christya

Hello all! I’ve been looking at getting the Mini Antigona as a college graduation present to myself. But due to living in a rural state, I really don’t have to the opportunity to see one up close in person very often. My main question about this bag is the handle drop. Is it wide enough for you ladies to wear it in the crook of your arm or at least your wrist? And is the crossbody strap at a good spot on your hip and does the strap have many length adjustment options?
Thanks, Christy [emoji846]


----------



## Purselover86

snoopysleepy said:


> My first Givenchy!



Gorgeous and love the charm!


----------



## Maria333

diva7633 said:


> Just got this about a month ago. I loved it but then found a black small on sale and was wondering if black would have been better? The black now went up in price but now having second thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267568
> View attachment 4267572
> View attachment 4267573



Looks beautiful!! I love it in this color, due to its structured shape it looks and in this color it looks like a diamond.
I just got my first Givenchy and I got it in shiny black, completely different look. I was looking for a work bag, but yours is so cool for going out!


----------



## roxta

Stephanieg218 said:


> Did you sell it?  I just purchased a brand new one and I’m having that same issue just wearing it at home for a few minutes.  Fortunately the tags are still on it so I may return it.  I’m crushed as I thought this would be my perfect bag.


I haven't sold it yet. Waiting for the right time/price.


----------



## francofille

I purchased the Heather Gray color sight unseen. It's not very gray at all; it's more of a dark, dirt brown. And it's so dark that it almost looks flat black matte irl. The wallet next to it is a true gray. Middle is w/o flash.


----------



## lovingmybags

francofille said:


> I purchased the Heather Gray color sight unseen. It's not very gray at all; it's more of a dark, dirt brown. And it's so dark that it almost looks flat black matte irl. The wallet next to it is a true gray. Middle is w/o flash.



Thanks for providing your thoughts on the color!  I'm considering the medium size; do you like the heather grey, now that you find it more brown than expected?


----------



## francofille

lovingmybags said:


> Thanks for providing your thoughts on the color!  I'm considering the medium size; do you like the heather grey, now that you find it more brown than expected?



I absolutely HATED everything about that color so much that I returned it. It was a greyish-brown at best. There’s nothing wrong with the color except that the “heather gray” name was not at all apropos for that color irl and not at all what I know heather gray to be. Like “chocolate brown, hot toddy, dark chocolate, hot chocolate” would be my first choice names for that color. I bought a white patent mini antigona instead. Will post pics next week when it’s here.


----------



## wlee917

snoopysleepy said:


> My first Givenchy!



Love your furry charm, mind sharing the brand or where did you get it? [emoji4]


----------



## sheyhere

snoopysleepy said:


> My first Givenchy!


Such a cute bag. Congratulations on your purchase


----------



## KT5

Happy New Year!!
Dilemma: Was able to grab the small Antigona in Off White color day after xmas sale at Saks for $800- Not my preferred color- what is everyones thought on it should I keep it for that price?, Is the Off White a color that will be hard to carry- Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## randr21

KT5 said:


> Happy New Year!!
> Dilemma: Was able to grab the small Antigona in Off White color day after xmas sale at Saks for $800- Not my preferred color- what is everyones thought on it should I keep it for that price?, Is the Off White a color that will be hard to carry- Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


If you're asking, then you're not 100% in love. I'd return even if it's a great deal bc it's not making your heart sing.


----------



## KT5

randr21 said:


> If you're asking, then you're not 100% in love. I'd return even if it's a great deal bc it's not making your heart sing.


True, It is a nice size bag - would be my first Givenchy(my daughter has the same color in the mini and loves it ) I was thinking more of the color-if I would get a lot of use with it-   I was thinking not as a everyday- more for dinner spring/summer


----------



## randr21

KT5 said:


> True, It is a nice size bag - would be my first Givenchy(my daughter has the same color in the mini and loves it ) I was thinking more of the color-if I would get a lot of use with it-   I was thinking not as a everyday- more for dinner spring/summer


If your lifestyle allows for non public transportation, changing out your bags often, and little chance of color transfer from jeans, then I'd go for it. Consider a twilly to maintain clean handles as light colored bags are always high maintenance. It can be worn year round actually, if you pair it based on what you're wearing and doing.


----------



## KT5

randr21 said:


> If your lifestyle allows for non public transportation, changing out your bags often, and little chance of color transfer from jeans, then I'd go for it. Consider a twilly to maintain clean handles as light colored bags are always high maintenance. It can be worn year round actually, if you pair it based on what you're wearing and doing.


Yes exactly what I was thinking and thats the reason I keep holding on to it- My everyday bags are usually Chanel or Goyard so I would only use it for a pop of color at dinner or going out to the the city (I guess I answered my question lol) Twilly is an excellent idea- Thank You very much for your suggestions


----------



## randr21

KT5 said:


> Yes exactly what I was thinking and thats the reason I keep holding on to it- My everyday bags are usually Chanel or Goyard so I would only use it for a pop of color at dinner or going out to the the city (I guess I answered my question lol) Twilly is an excellent idea- Thank You very much for your suggestions


Small is such an elegant size, esp for lunch and shopping. Sounds like it'd be a great addition to your wardrobe.


----------



## Purselover86

I just love this bag so much. I want the smooth leather as well is that crazy lol


----------



## harte

For those that have the mini size, are you able to carry it in the crook of your arm comfortably? I purchased two recently, but the top handles of one seem to be a bit shorter/narrower. I can just barely fit the top handles on my forearm up to my elbow! The other one fits okay; not super tight but not comfortably loose either. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue or if I just have larger forearms and it's normal bag variation haha - thanks all!


----------



## harte

christya said:


> Hello all! I’ve been looking at getting the Mini Antigona as a college graduation present to myself. But due to living in a rural state, I really don’t have to the opportunity to see one up close in person very often. My main question about this bag is the handle drop. Is it wide enough for you ladies to wear it in the crook of your arm or at least your wrist? And is the crossbody strap at a good spot on your hip and does the strap have many length adjustment options?
> Thanks, Christy [emoji846]



I purchased two minis recently. One fits okay in the crook of my arm in the elbow, but without any room between the top handle and the zipper to spare. The other is so tight I have to squeeze it slightly to get it to reach close enough to my elbow! So unless that one is a faulty bag or I have larger forearms (I am 5'4", 130 lbs) or I am too picky (the last one is probably the most likely answer haha), then there seems to be some noticeable variation between bags. You can most definitely fit them on your wrist comfortably though!

When I wear it crossbody, the bottom of the bag hits right around the top of my hipbone. At my height, wearing it over one shoulder, it's a bit too long for my taste.


----------



## randr21

Purselover86 said:


> I just love this bag so much. I want the smooth leather as well is that crazy lol


Nope, I have one shiny & one sugar, both in black, but diff sizes. They're great bags.


----------



## randr21

harte said:


> For those that have the mini size, are you able to carry it in the crook of your arm comfortably? I purchased two recently, but the top handles of one seem to be a bit shorter/narrower. I can just barely fit the top handles on my forearm up to my elbow! The other one fits okay; not super tight but not comfortably loose either. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue or if I just have larger forearms and it's normal bag variation haha - thanks all!


I dont use my mini on arm ever, bc it's better designed to be carried crossbody or hand held. I would think it'd take a few more mins to fit my arm thru. The small is better for arm held.


----------



## harte

randr21 said:


> I dont use my mini on arm ever, bc it's better designed to be carried crossbody or hand held. I would think it'd take a few more mins to fit my arm thru. The small is better for arm held.



True! The mini is so lovely handheld. On my arm it sticks out at a slight but sort of odd angle, but maybe that will change as the handles/leather get a bit more malleable.


----------



## KT5

randr21 said:


> Small is such an elegant size, esp for lunch and shopping. Sounds like it'd be a great addition to your wardrobe.


Ended up keeping it, Most of my bags are Black and I finally convinced myself that I can get a lot of use with it - Was even thinking of taking my daughters strap off her mini and putting it on the small- lol


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Got my first Givenchy bag for Christmas!  Loving the stud details on the bag


----------



## YClovesLV

My Birthday Bag 
Color: Heather Grey / Small Size


----------



## snoopysleepy

wlee917 said:


> Love your furry charm, mind sharing the brand or where did you get it? [emoji4]


Hello! It’s Kate Spade


----------



## snoopysleepy

HappyAngel said:


> Is your the fig pink too?  It looks gorgeous!


Hello. Yesdescribed as medium pink at Neimans


----------



## creamyscreamy

KT5 said:


> Happy New Year!!
> Dilemma: Was able to grab the small Antigona in Off White color day after xmas sale at Saks for $800- Not my preferred color- what is everyones thought on it should I keep it for that price?, Is the Off White a color that will be hard to carry- Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


Hi! Considering this color but in a mini. Do you mind posting pics of your small or your daughter's mini?


----------



## gimpy2715

My first Givenchy, I'm so excited to use it.  Navy blue medium size.


----------



## randr21

gimpy2715 said:


> My first Givenchy, I'm so excited to use it.  Navy blue medium size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335555


Love seeing the med on here. Its underrated given the smaller bag trend but it's such a great bag. I love all 3 of mine to pieces.


----------



## gimpy2715

randr21 said:


> Love seeing the med on here. Its underrated given the smaller bag trend but it's such a great bag. I love all 3 of mine to pieces.


Thank you,  I was originally going to get the small but decided to go with the medium.


----------



## longtimechloefan

I love my medium Antigona! It's in sooth leather. I find it incredibly sturdy, and i really like the wide strap. I reviewed it on my youtube channel.


----------



## Bloom1323

Just received my new-to-me black antigona in the size small! Got it for a STEAL- $1350!! Great addition to my handbag collection.


----------



## Buttercup118

This mini Antigona calfskin caught my eye. It was my first Givenchy. It’s called “piercing” and I thought it looked really sharp, not to mention holds my life. 

Unfortunately I’ll be parting ways with her soon. Had kids so you know... need a bag with more space.


----------



## Buttercup118

This is my other Antigona. So beautiful and practical!


----------



## mhb28

Hello all, first post for me. I have purchased a small Ant in Aubergine. I love it so much but think it is too small to carry on my very tall frame. I am used to bigger bags. I can’t find a medium (based in the UK) in Aubergine or Navy; have too many Black bags. Any advice? Thank you. Happy Friday.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

mhb28 said:


> Hello all, first post for me. I have purchased a small Ant in Aubergine. I love it so much but think it is too small to carry on my very tall frame. I am used to bigger bags. I can’t find a medium (based in the UK) in Aubergine or Navy; have too many Black bags. Any advice? Thank you. Happy Friday.


I have a small Antigona in oxblood and it works for my height. I’m 5’7. I’m not very skinny either as I have curves but my body type doesn’t make the bag look small. I also wear heels that put me in the 5’11-6 foot category and the bag still stands out. I think you’re just used to carrying bigger bags. I purchased mine as an impulse. Then I thought the bag was too small. I was going to exchange it for a medium in another color (they didn’t have a medium in the oxblood/black that I had as it was limited) and realized how big and how heavy the medium was. I wouldn’t be able to carry that every day. I stuck with the small. It holds everything I need and isn’t as bulky as the medium. Besides, the small and the mini can easily be held when going out at night because it isn’t so big and heavy.


----------



## mhb28

Seuk Seuk said:


> I have a small Antigona in oxblood and it works for my height. I’m 5’7. I’m not very skinny either as I have curves but my body type doesn’t make the bag look small. I also wear heels that put me in the 5’11-6 foot category and the bag still stands out. I think you’re just used to carrying bigger bags. I purchased mine as an impulse. Then I thought the bag was too small. I was going to exchange it for a medium in another color (they didn’t have a medium in the oxblood/black that I had as it was limited) and realized how big and how heavy the medium was. I wouldn’t be able to carry that every day. I stuck with the small. It holds everything I need and isn’t as bulky as the medium. Besides, the small and the mini can easily be held when going out at night because it isn’t so big and heavy.


----------



## mhb28

Hi and thank you. I have been trying the small all day with outfits (all work related) and I am sending it back. I have decided to purchase a medium and now seeking it in Navy or Grey. Am 5ft 11in and convincing myself it is too small for me. A friend said it was not me! Arghfg. Thank you again, really appreciate your reply.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

mhb28 said:


> Hi and thank you. I have been trying the small all day with outfits (all work related) and I am sending it back. I have decided to purchase a medium and now seeking it in Navy or Grey. Am 5ft 11in and convincing myself it is too small for me. A friend said it was not me! Arghfg. Thank you again, really appreciate your reply.


No worries. Get whatever suits you best. After all, if you aren’t completely happy with your purchase, it will be a waste of money because you won’t use it as much (I should take my own advice when it comes to louboutins LOL). Post a photo of your bag here when you get it! We’d love to see it!


----------



## JheriJean

Finally got the small in shiny calfskin❤️


----------



## Zimstern

Hello, thats my first post here on this forum....., followed it for a long time...and I got some good informations , so thank you all...
Today I want to show you my first small Antigona ......, wanted to have a bag in real nude color, (powder) not too pinkish and not too beige.....Here she is...perfekt! Make myself a birthday present.
Ahh , and I got her 50%  off....


----------



## Gjminton

I love my red mini Antigona. The color is perfect.


----------



## deedee1990

Hi Guys, i am thinking about purchasing the small antigona in Black in the sugar grained leather. I have been looking at pictures and am afraid that it will go out of shap really quickly. Has anyone experienced this? 

thanks!


----------



## Purselover86

Gjminton said:


> I love my red mini Antigona. The color is perfect.



Stunning [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Purselover86

Do you think I like this bag [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Purselover86

Purselover86 said:


> View attachment 4365688
> 
> 
> Do you think I like this bag [emoji23][emoji85]



Which one do you guys prefer? I like both [emoji882][emoji882]


----------



## sashaj

Purselover86 said:


> Which one do you guys prefer? I like both [emoji882][emoji882]



The smooth makes my heart flutter [emoji173]️


----------



## RAEDAY

Purselover86 said:


> Which one do you guys prefer? I like both [emoji882][emoji882]


Smooth all the way!  I love mine and it's amazingly durable.  The sheen to the calfskin just sets off the bag IMO.  Enjoy your gorgeous Antigona(s)!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Purselover86 said:


> Which one do you guys prefer? I like both [emoji882][emoji882]


The one on the right!


----------



## Justaddpink

Zimstern said:


> Hello, thats my first post here on this forum....., followed it for a long time...and I got some good informations , so thank you all...
> Today I want to show you my first small Antigona ......, wanted to have a bag in real nude color, (powder) not too pinkish and not too beige.....Here she is...perfekt! Make myself a birthday present.
> Ahh , and I got her 50%  off....



So gorgeous! I would like a nude aswell. AND for 50% off!!


----------



## Justaddpink

After researching and choosing between a mini and small it finally came. As a birthday gift from me to me and arriving on the exact day too. I wasn't even going for this smooth shiny one but it was the right choice after all.
Here posing with my small nightingale.


----------



## Zimstern

Justaddpink said:


> So gorgeous! I would like a nude aswell. AND for 50% off!!


Thank you...., the color  in real is even better....and yes, I could not resist on that sale...


----------



## bagghista

Mini [emoji162][emoji178]


----------



## Zimstern

Justaddpink said:


> View attachment 4367633
> 
> After researching and choosing between a mini and small it finally came. As a birthday gift from me to me and arriving on the exact day too. I wasn't even going for this smooth shiny one but it was the right choice after all.
> Here posing with my small nightingale.


----------



## Zimstern

Justaddpink:  Very nice couple! .....and I think that was the best birthday-present..like mine


----------



## Purselover86

raedaybaby said:


> Smooth all the way!  I love mine and it's amazingly durable.  The sheen to the calfskin just sets off the bag IMO.  Enjoy your gorgeous Antigona(s)!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ yes love the sheen too!!


----------



## Purselover86

Justaddpink said:


> View attachment 4367633
> 
> After researching and choosing between a mini and small it finally came. As a birthday gift from me to me and arriving on the exact day too. I wasn't even going for this smooth shiny one but it was the right choice after all.
> Here posing with my small nightingale.



Love both bags!


----------



## Purselover86

raedaybaby said:


> Smooth all the way!  I love mine and it's amazingly durable.  The sheen to the calfskin just sets off the bag IMO.  Enjoy your gorgeous Antigona(s)!



Happy to hear it is durable!!


----------



## HotRedBag

Beautiful bags!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

So excited! just ordered the medium shiny calf from neimans. picking it up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## luvprada

Can someone share how heavy the mini and small bags are? Thanks!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

lvuittonaddict said:


> So excited! just ordered the medium shiny calf from neimans. picking it up tomorrow!!!!



so.... pretty annoyed. neimans cancelled my order... i have been back and forth with them and my bank for about 2 hrs... cxl'd order, re-ordered. didnt go through, cxl'd again... now my card has like $6000 held all for this damn bag., over it


----------



## Cholebun

Hi ladies,

Is it practical for a Everyday bag? I’m considering to get this. Can highlight the pros and cons for this bag?

Don’t want to regret it. TIA


----------



## lvuittonaddict

She’s gorgeous! So, I went to Neimans yesterday and just decided to look to see what bags they had. They only had the shiny Lord in the medium size and I realize that size was way too big. So I got the small sugar goat And she is stunning. Can’t decide whether or not to add the AH stickers


----------



## randr21

lvuittonaddict said:


> She’s gorgeous! So, I went to Neimans yesterday and just decided to look to see what bags they had. They only had the shiny Lord in the medium size and I realize that size was way too big. So I got the small sugar goat And she is stunning. Can’t decide whether or not to add the AH stickers


Small is a great size and the ant's minimalistic style serves as the perfect backdrop for stickers or anything to show off your individual personality.


----------



## Baglover82

My medium Antigona - grey and grained[emoji4]


----------



## myztic

Hi I am thinking of getting a Givenchy Antigona.. I tried the medium and it was extremely heavy.
I think I want to go with the small but need help choosing the most durable leather. Should I get the shiny one? or the grain one? I prefer the look of the shiny but have 3 kids and know that I may be a little rough with it at times.


----------



## myztic

Also , I noticed that re-sale value on this bag is not great... any tips on how to buy it at the best price? Or where to find it pre-loved but in amazing condition?


----------



## randr21

myztic said:


> Hi I am thinking of getting a Givenchy Antigona.. I tried the medium and it was extremely heavy.
> I think I want to go with the small but need help choosing the most durable leather. Should I get the shiny one? or the grain one? I prefer the look of the shiny but have 3 kids and know that I may be a little rough with it at times.


Yes, go with shiny.


----------



## randr21

myztic said:


> Also , I noticed that re-sale value on this bag is not great... any tips on how to buy it at the best price? Or where to find it pre-loved but in amazing condition?


Shopping online requires patience and due diligence. Sometimes best price may not equal color/size/leather you want. Look for reviews and seller rating, and always pay with credit card. 

You just need to do the work and scour, set alerts, research. Good luck.


----------



## elise_chua

Dear All,

I am looking at a used antigona with small metal studs around the edges of the bag. 
Can I check if this will tarnish very easily?


----------



## SohviAnneli

Givenchy antigona was my first luxury handbag love! 

As my first bag (in 2013/2014?) I ordered the medium size and returned it because it was too huge for me, and ended up with LV alma bb in black epi leather. Later in 2016 I ordered small one and used it so much! I sold the small one recently because it doesn't suit my lifestyle anymore (never use big bags nowadays), but gosh I missed the style! And now we are here, bought a preloved mini antigona!  first time using it today.


----------



## randr21

SohviAnneli said:


> Givenchy antigona was my first luxury handbag love! [emoji813]
> 
> As my first bag (in 2013/2014?) I ordered the medium size and returned it because it was too huge for me, and ended up with LV alma bb in black epi leather. Later in 2016 I ordered small one and used it so much! I sold the small one recently because it doesn't suit my lifestyle anymore (never use big bags nowadays), but gosh I missed the style! And now we are here, bought a preloved mini antigona! [emoji813] first time using it today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4400785


Enjoyed the chronology of your ant backstory.


----------



## SohviAnneli

randr21 said:


> Enjoyed the chronology of your ant backstory.


Thanks! 
I tought I should include it, it is kind of a funny story in my opinion. Me and antigona is just meant to be


----------



## lvchanelx

Gjminton said:


> I love my red mini Antigona. The color is perfect.



Is this shiny leather? How does the color red wear?


----------



## bagghista

My Mini Antigona [emoji178]


----------



## lvchanelx

does a full size wallet fit inside a mini Antigona?


----------



## angy

I'm part of the club for a few weeks now, i didn't know I would love my Antigona that much. It's such a beautiful bag. I want a black now.


----------



## angy

oups sorry I did a double post


----------



## angy

gimpy2715 said:


> My first Givenchy, I'm so excited to use it.  Navy blue medium size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335555


That color is crazy beautiful I love it


----------



## angy

gimpy2715 said:


> My first Givenchy, I'm so excited to use it.  Navy blue medium size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335555


That color is crazy beautiful I love it


----------



## gimpy2715

angy said:


> That color is crazy beautiful I love it


Thank you so much [emoji5]


----------



## randr21

angy said:


> View attachment 4410256
> View attachment 4410257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm part of the club for a few weeks now, i didn't know I would love my Antigona that much. It's such a beautiful bag. I want a black now.


What a classic color camel is. Looks luxe against dark jeans and sweater.


----------



## minababe

I'm thinking of getting a mini antigona in a neutral beige colour for summer.


----------



## Gjminton

lvchanelx said:


> Is this shiny leather? How does the color red wear?



Yes it’s the shiny smooth box leather. The red is stunning. I do have a bit of color transfer from jeans on the backside handles, but other than that, she wears well. Doesn’t scratch as easily as you would think.


----------



## StephLuvzLV

I got my new baby today! My birthday gift to myself. Brand new from Fashionphile and I got a great deal. I love her!


----------



## M Tinsie

StephLuvzLV said:


> I got my new baby today! My birthday gift to myself. Brand new from Fashionphile and I got a great deal. I love her!
> View attachment 4413366


Love! I want the black calf skin one too, but I feel silly having that and the taupe colored one I already have. I can live vicariously though lol


----------



## Brightcastle

Has anyone got an Antigona from the first year of release? I’d love to see some pics if you do. I bought a preloved one in a consignment store in Paris but when I look at the later versions it doesn’t correspond in terms of the Givenchy label, date code and feet. I have seen bags from the same period on Yoogiscloset which have the same features but still unsure and thinking of bringing it to a Givenchy store for authentication but not sure if they provide this service.


----------



## lepasion

This is my mini antigona


----------



## randr21

New season. I have their croc embossed bags from many seasons ago and they are legit so real and well done.  Seeing this made me excited.


----------



## gimpy2715

randr21 said:


> New season. I have their croc embossed bags from many seasons ago and they are legit so real and well done.  Seeing this made me excited.


That is beautiful


----------



## foxlca

Hey everyone!

I ordered the small black one in the smooth leather last week and when I got it I was a bit shocked, under the handles the leather looks (and feels) kinda uneven, like it has dents.. you can see it especially under daylight.
Is this normal? Kinda feel like returning it ... 

TIA


----------



## RAEDAY

foxlca said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I ordered the small black one in the smooth leather last week and when I got it I was a bit shocked, under the handles the leather looks (and feels) kinda uneven, like it has dents.. you can see it especially under daylight.
> Is this normal? Kinda feel like returning it ...
> 
> TIA



I have the same bag and mine doesn't look like that.  I would return, personally.  It's a beautiful bag and you deserve to be 100% happy with it!


----------



## foxlca

raedaybaby said:


> I have the same bag and mine doesn't look like that.  I would return, personally.  It's a beautiful bag and you deserve to be 100% happy with it!



Thank you, will do that.. Wouldn't be fully happy with it.


----------



## ronimacaroni23

My first luxury handbag! Got the mini antigona in powder - been tracking down this color for a while and got the last one on ssense (on sale too- it was meant to be...)! Beautiful color and construction ☺️☺️☺️ Wanted to show a few mod shots to help anyone needing sizing help. For reference, I’m 5’5 and the handles fit over the crook of my arm very snugly but it does fit.


----------



## maggiesze1

My latest Givenchy! 

Small antigona in Teal/ Ocean blue
I kinda dressed her up a bit..lol!


----------



## Azula

ajesguerra said:


> Here's my new Mini in goatskin.
> 
> Do you think I need to spray it first with a repellant? I am just concerned about color stain transfers, especially if I wear it with denim...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Great bag! Is this a fuschia or red? Hard to tell on my computer


----------



## Azula

ronimacaroni23 said:


> My first luxury handbag! Got the mini antigona in powder - been tracking down this color for a while and got the last one on ssense (on sale too- it was meant to be...)! Beautiful color and construction ☺️☺️☺️ Wanted to show a few mod shots to help anyone needing sizing help. For reference, I’m 5’5 and the handles fit over the crook of my arm very snugly but it does fit.



Gorgeous bag! I, too, wanted this color and bought one on sale at Nordstrom last year, but I had to return it because it had scratches near the logo and I just couldn't get over it. I ended up waiting a year and getting the mini in red, but I still love this color! Congrats


----------



## Azula

maggiesze1 said:


> My latest Givenchy!
> 
> Small antigona in Teal/ Ocean blue
> I kinda dressed her up a bit..lol!


Oh wow, I like how it looks with the scarf! May I ask what size scarf you use for the handles?


----------



## maggiesze1

Azula said:


> Oh wow, I like how it looks with the scarf! May I ask what size scarf you use for the handles?



Thank you! Mine are the twilly scarfs. I just got mine very cheap from ebay.


----------



## Azula

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 2918648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both shades so pretty


These are beautiful. Love both colors.


----------



## Azula

babydoll73 said:


> I own the pebbled leather Antigona and my leather has started to soften. I'm scared of my bag completely losing it's shape!! So I purchased a Samorga insert hoping that it will help with my bag's structure.
> 
> It arrived in the mail today
> Does anyone else use this insert?


Nice! Do you know if this exists for the mini? I'm guessing not, since there's not that much space compared to a small.


----------



## Azula

Izbanana said:


> i ended up exchanging it and made sure its noted to send me a brand new one. they ended up refunding the $20 (shipping) and gave me a $30 store credit.
> 
> Also when i examined the bag, the hardware had some scratches and the bag had a tiny little scuff.  i just can't imagine paying that much for a bag that isn't perfect and new. i want to be the one who puts the little imperfections on the bag, haha although i don't want that to happen but you know what i mean. haha



I understand completely. I got a beautiful mini Antigona in powder on sale, but I had to return it because it had 2-3 scratches near the logo. It was not TOO visible from afar but I knew they were there, and I didn't feel 100% happy spending so much money on a bag that already came with flaws! I ended up waiting about a year until I found another good sale and got my mini, this time in red!


----------



## DianaND33

I’m new to Givenchy. This is my first purchase of the brand. I have Céline, Burberry, Louis Vuitton. I love how fresh this looks but still roomy.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm hoping to pull the trigger on a small glazed grey tomorrow on saks.com.
Should I be waiting for a sale???


----------



## randr21

legaldiva said:


> I'm hoping to pull the trigger on a small glazed grey tomorrow on saks.com.
> Should I be waiting for a sale???


Haven't seen any new glazed grey in small recently, but if it's part of new season, sometimes NM or BG have gc promos for bags and/or shoes, but don't know if they carry it.  Saks should too, but Givenchy, iirc are usually excluded.  If saks is the only site with this exact bag, you might want to get it now.  If it goes on sale within 30 days, try getting  a price adjustment.


----------



## lesAdrets

legaldiva said:


> I'm hoping to pull the trigger on a small glazed grey tomorrow on saks.com.
> Should I be waiting for a sale???



Currently for Saks there’s 10% cash back from that click-through site that we’re not supposed to name here, not sure when it ends.


----------



## br3wx

My first Givenchy and small Antigona in grey smooth/glazed leather . 
Bought it in 2015.


----------



## Azula

thefinchster said:


> I've had this beauty for almost two years but have carried it less than 10 times. I've since decided it's time to stop babying it and let it see more sunlight! Starting with celebrating my birthday over the weekend.


Gorgeous bag! How has it held up?


----------



## RAEDAY

Adding this edgy beauty from SS19 to my collection as of today! I normally never buy duplicates, but this is now my 2nd Antigona in size small. I couldn’t resist—the Antigona is such an amazing bag. ❤️


----------



## PurseACold

Does anyone know if Givenchy has ever made the silver Antigona in a medium size? I've seen the mini and small in person (and online), but I've never seen a medium other than what looks like a reference to a sold-out version at a UK-based website (Fashionette - https://www.fashionette.co.uk/givenchy-antigona-medium-tote-bag-silver). Thanks!


----------



## Baggirl33

Hey I love this bag, but can’t decide between this and SDJ both in small. I am drawn towards the security of a zip on this one but worry the zip is stiff and hard to use?
Also does anyone have any pics of how sugar lasts over time? Does it hold shape?

Thank you!


----------



## Ceron12

My medium antigona arrived today, but I’m worried it might have a flaw . It has a bump / is slightly uneven from one of the corners. I attached some pics. Would really appreciate anyone’s opinion if this is normal or if I should exchange it. This is my first antigona so I don’t know if this is normal.


----------



## randr21

Ceron12 said:


> My medium antigona arrived today, but I’m worried it might have a flaw . It has a bump / is slightly uneven from one of the corners. I attached some pics. Would really appreciate anyone’s opinion if this is normal or if I should exchange it. This is my first antigona so I don’t know if this is normal.


It may be how it was stored before you received it, or perhaps it wasn't stuffed properly.  Either way, I'd return it and get a replacement.  None of mine look like that when I received it new.


----------



## Ceron12

randr21 said:


> It may be how it was stored before you received it, or perhaps it wasn't stuffed properly.  Either way, I'd return it and get a replacement.  None of mine look like that when I received it new.



Thank you, I appreciate the response! I emailed them to return. Going to order a new one and hopefully its perfect.


----------



## ReganW

Not sure if this has been asked already but I bought a new small Antigona (which is my second one) and I’ve just noticed something and wondered if it happens to your bags too? - When I have my items in the bag and wear it on my shoulder with the zip open, one side loses it’s shape and goes flat. It’s like the weight of the bag pulls it flat (even though I only carry a few things in it). To keep the structured shape I have to keep the zip closed. 
I’d never noticed it on my other bag (although I’ve checked and that one does it too, just less noticeably).
The bag is pebbled leather and size small. I will add a photo to show you what I mean.
Do any of you experience this with your Antigonas? Please reassure me it’s ok lol.

Would a bag liner help do you think?


----------



## RAEDAY

ReganW said:


> Not sure if this has been asked already but I bought a new small Antigona (which is my second one) and I’ve just noticed something and wondered if it happens to your bags too? - When I have my items in the bag and wear it on my shoulder with the zip open, one side loses it’s shape and goes flat. It’s like the weight of the bag pulls it flat (even though I only carry a few things in it). To keep the structured shape I have to keep the zip closed.
> I’d never noticed it on my other bag (although I’ve checked and that one does it too, just less noticeably).
> The bag is pebbled leather and size small. I will add a photo to show you what I mean.
> Do any of you experience this with your Antigonas? Please reassure me it’s ok lol.
> 
> Would a bag liner help do you think?


Like you, I tend to carry my small Antigonas on my shoulder with the zip open as well and the same thing happens with my goatskin.  My calfskin Antigona doesn't really flatten, however, and I imagine it's purely because of the stiffer leather.  I think the flattening happens due to a combination of these factors: less-structured leather (goatskin), open zipper, and the fact that, more than likely, we have the bag hanging from our shoulder at a slight angle with our things inside.  Whenever I can, I try to remember to zip it up, but I don't think it's major cause for concern (at least I hope not).  The goatskin leather is inevitably going to soften a little bit with time and lose _some_ structure, so if you think it would make you feel more at ease, get a liner (though realistically I doubt it will do much to change the flattening).  I ordered one from Samorga regardless just for peace of mind and also for better organization (it's mighty dark in there, lol).  My best advice is to rock it proudly and just keep it stuffed when not in use.  The Antigona is EXTREMELY well-constructed and very resilient, in my experience.  Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## randr21

New collection of stamped croc. Goes beautifully with greys, beiges/creams, navy and black.


----------



## randr21

mini in grey


----------



## Puglet Lover

ReganW said:


> Not sure if this has been asked already but I bought a new small Antigona (which is my second one) and I’ve just noticed something and wondered if it happens to your bags too? - When I have my items in the bag and wear it on my shoulder with the zip open, one side loses it’s shape and goes flat. It’s like the weight of the bag pulls it flat (even though I only carry a few things in it). To keep the structured shape I have to keep the zip closed.
> I’d never noticed it on my other bag (although I’ve checked and that one does it too, just less noticeably).
> The bag is pebbled leather and size small. I will add a photo to show you what I mean.
> Do any of you experience this with your Antigonas? Please reassure me it’s ok lol.
> 
> Would a bag liner help do you think?


Mines the same - looks exactly like yours


----------



## Puglet Lover

angy said:


> View attachment 4410256
> View attachment 4410257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm part of the club for a few weeks now, i didn't know I would love my Antigona that much. It's such a beautiful bag. I want a black now.


That colour is amazing


----------



## creamyscreamy

Late to the party, but I came across this mini Antigona in a pre-loved group and couldn't resist the price! It's in brand new condition, came with the receipt and all. What a steal.


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest arrival! I dressed her up a bit.. Lol!


----------



## smobon

killua_estee said:


> I thought this review might be useful for tpfers who are considering getting an antigona! I have mine for almost 3 years (bought in paris in 2013), medium shiny calf in black, and been using it a lot. It still look great and the only worn area I spotted was at the handles where it peeled off a little.
> 
> This bag holds up amazingly! I've been carrying rather heavy stuff in that bag (laptop, a4 documents etc).
> It does weight a ton after loading everything though [emoji14]
> 
> Although I can feel the leather softening very slightly, the structure is still strong and is able to stand by itself. Love love love the antigona!


I love this, do you have any modshots please I’m stuck between small and medium!!


----------



## Puglet Lover

maggiesze1 said:


> My newest arrival! I dressed her up a bit.. Lol!


That blue is amazing


----------



## Yogathlete

Baggirl33 said:


> Hey I love this bag, but can’t decide between this and SDJ both in small. I am drawn towards the security of a zip on this one but worry the zip is stiff and hard to use?
> Also does anyone have any pics of how sugar lasts over time? Does it hold shape?
> 
> Thank you!



 I've had my medium size in the sugar leather and purchased in 2016. It's held it's shape extremely well. I actually preferred this leather over the shiny one because I heard of the 'peeling' that some had with the shiny leather. The zipper is the best part of this bag imo really robust and adds to the aesthetic.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

One of my favorite work bags


----------



## Waisanchim

Found this for a real steal but with a defect at the zips. Does Givenchy provide repair even without a receipt?
By the way does the bag looks legit? Is it a go or not?


----------



## spicybeautiful

Hello Antigona lovers! Would you know any blogger or influencer who has the antigona in the shiny oil slick black color? The photos on nordies is beautiful but i’d like to see more real life photos?


----------



## Pinkie*

Love all your bags, can’t decide which size I need


----------



## chiclawyer

Waisanchim said:


> Found this for a real steal but with a defect at the zips. Does Givenchy provide repair even without a receipt?
> By the way does the bag looks legit? Is it a go or not?



ETA: If Givenchy doesn’t do the repair for you, you can get a clip-on replacement zipper pull from Mautto (it won’t be identical to the original leather pull but it will make the bag functional).

If you’re looking to have the bag authenticated, I just used Authenticate4U to authenticate a preloved antigona (I’ve used them for LV in the past and they have a solid reputation aside from being a bit slow to respond). The best way to contact them is via FB messenger (since they’re more responsive on FB than email). The fee was super reasonable ($7.50) and well worth it since we don’t have an approved Givenchy authenticator here on tpf. Reality Check Authentications (also on FB and recommended in one of my FB b/s/t groups) authenticates Givenchy, as well, but the fee is a bit higher. It took me a while to find a respected Givenchy authenticator so I figured I’d pass on this info in case you’re looking for help!


----------



## JenJBS

spicybeautiful said:


> Hello Antigona lovers! Would you know any blogger or influencer who has the antigona in the shiny oil slick black color? The photos on nordies is beautiful but i’d like to see more real life photos?



I also fell in love with the oil slick pics on the Nordstrom site... Gorgeous!


----------



## pauii

Went to the store today to check the mini in smooth calfskin leather. But the croc effect with gold hardware really caught my eye. Anyone who has this? How did it hold up with use?


----------



## randr21

pauii said:


> Went to the store today to check the mini in smooth calfskin leather. But the croc effect with gold hardware really caught my eye.[emoji813] Anyone who has this? How did it hold up with use?


I have the croc embossed on a gale, which is unstructured, and it has held up well.  But I can imagine it being almost indestructible in a structured shape like a small or mini ant bc it'll be less likely to wrinkle or crease.


----------



## Pinkie*

BagLVer4Life said:


> One of my favorite work bags


Love if


----------



## Anesthestia

I'd love to know if the croc-embossed is any heavier than the regular pebbled leather. Has anyone compared and has an answer?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Small Black in Goatskin


----------



## rx4dsoul

Small Linen in Goatskin


----------



## Greentea

rx4dsoul said:


> Small Black in Goatskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607045


I think this is my next bag- gorgeous


----------



## rulebabe

rx4dsoul said:


> Small Black in Goatskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607045


I have just ordered the same bag. Can’t wait!!!


----------



## rulebabe

Yay... my bag is here... so excited


----------



## JenJBS

rulebabe said:


> Yay... my bag is here... so excited



Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## Lynn2235

Hey all- looking to purchase an antigona and confused about leather choices. I like the way the smooth leather looks but some people say the smooth shows scratches more easily. Also, does the pebbled collapse easily? Is the pebbled less stiff/structured? Thank you!


----------



## giasto

Hi everyone! I’ve been searching the forum for an answer to this but I just got the small antigona from a friend who works at Nordstrom and I noticed the strap isn’t detachable? I’m not sure if this is a new thing or maybe a really old bag they had in storage? I’ve tried looking at the descriptions of the bag on websites and most say detachable strap other than Neiman Marcus. I’ve posted screen shots of the Neiman’s site. Does anyone know more information about the strap issue? 

Thanks!


----------



## mktlim

giasto said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been searching the forum for an answer to this but I just got the small antigona from a friend who works at Nordstrom and I noticed the strap isn’t detachable? I’m not sure if this is a new thing or maybe a really old bag they had in storage? I’ve tried looking at the descriptions of the bag on websites and most say detachable strap other than Neiman Marcus. I’ve posted screen shots of the Neiman’s site. Does anyone know more information about the strap issue?
> 
> Thanks!



It might be an older bag, mine is really old and I can't remove the strap. HTH!


----------



## Lynn2235

It’s definitely an older bag. I think pre2015 the straps were attached and post 2015 they started to make the detachable. I ordered an antigona from them last week and the strap was detachable. Did she get it at a discount? Is there an employees only site or something? I find it odd they had any older ones left over. Either way it’s gorgeous-enjoy!



giasto said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been searching the forum for an answer to this but I just got the small antigona from a friend who works at Nordstrom and I noticed the strap isn’t detachable? I’m not sure if this is a new thing or maybe a really old bag they had in storage? I’ve tried looking at the descriptions of the bag on websites and most say detachable strap other than Neiman Marcus. I’ve posted screen shots of the Neiman’s site. Does anyone know more information about the strap issue?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## giasto

mktlim said:


> It might be an older bag, mine is really old and I can't remove the strap. HTH!


Thank you that would make sense!


----------



## giasto

Lynn2235 said:


> It’s definitely an older bag. I think pre2015 the straps were attached and post 2015 they started to make the detachable. I ordered an antigona from them last week and the strap was detachable. Did she get it at a discount? Is there an employees only site or something? I find it odd they had any older ones left over. Either way it’s gorgeous-enjoy!


Oh wow thank you that was so helpful! They had a few bags priced super low for employees only so that would make sense!


----------



## Lynn2235

giasto said:


> Oh wow thank you that was so helpful! They had a few bags priced super low for employees only so that would make sense!



Congratulations I bet it’s beautiful! Post a picture and show it off! I recently ordered one and as I’m waiting for it to arrive I’m looking for a cool (but not too expensive wallet). Did you buy a new wallet or do you already have one?


----------



## smobon

I’ve just received the Antigona medium in shiny black.
It’s gorgeous but it seems really hard to get things in/out...does it get easier?! I’m wondering whether to switch for the speedy b...need to decide soon so I can return if need to so would be grateful for thoughts


----------



## randr21

smobon said:


> I’ve just received the Antigona medium in shiny black.
> It’s gorgeous but it seems really hard to get things in/out...does it get easier?! I’m wondering whether to switch for the speedy b...need to decide soon so I can return if need to so would be grateful for thoughts


Unless you're putting in long things like a tablet or files, the med is much easier to get in out than the small. It's designed as a structured bag, and will keep its shape beautifully, but maybe that's not for you. The speedy is a smoothie bag, so will be easier access, but won't keep its shape as well. Two very different bags in truth. You'll have to weigh the pros and cons to suit your life.


----------



## svred

My new to me Mini Antigona. It's so cute


----------



## JenJBS

svred said:


> My new to me Mini Antigona. It's so cute



Congratulations on your lovely new bag!


----------



## Lynn2235

svred said:


> My new to me Mini Antigona. It's so cute


Love this and your picture is forcing me to think about a mini in red. She’s beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Lynn2235

My bag from Ssense arrived earlier than expected and I found a cool wallet too! I like the way they look together. Hope you do too.


----------



## JenJBS

Lynn2235 said:


> My bag from Ssense arrived earlier than expected and I found a cool wallet too! I like the way they look together. Hope you do too.



Congratulations on your new bag! She's a beauty!


----------



## Lynn2235

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new bag! She's a beauty!



Thank you so much!


----------



## svred

Lynn2235 said:


> Love this and your picture is forcing me to think about a mini in red. She’s beautiful! Congrats!


Yes I was very tempted in Red. I chose between Red, Light pink and purple (mine). Have an another bag in red so chose this


----------



## Lynn2235

svred said:


> Yes I was very tempted in Red. I chose between Red, Light pink and purple (mine). Have an another bag in red so chose this



That’s purple? The picture looks red. I bet the purple is gorgeous in real life.


----------



## svred

Lynn2235 said:


> That’s purple? The picture looks red. I bet the purple is gorgeous in real life.


It's called Orchid Purple )


----------



## Lynn2235

svred said:


> It's called Orchid Purple )


You had me Intrigued with “orchid purple” so I went looking for additional pictures... and I absolutely  LOVE it!! Post mod pics if you get the chance. I’ll drool from here!


----------



## timmd

Just picked up these 2 Small Antigonas by browsing sales in a few Italian boutiques.  Both were great and I look forward to shopping with them again, Dante5 and Blondieshop, both are Farfetch boutiques but I shopped directly.  For those that may be interested in the red, I found even a crazier deal on a site I never used but looks good Spinnaker Boutique in Italy.  Counting import duties and shipping, I still got both purses together for less than one small Antigona at MSRP and that is without counting tax so great deal I think!  I really love the black signature bag, gorgeous in person!


----------



## JenJBS

timmd said:


> Just picked up these 2 Small Antigonas by browsing sales in a few Italian boutiques.  Both were great and I look forward to shopping with them again, Dante5 and Blondieshop, both are Farfetch boutiques but I shopped directly.  For those that may be interested in the red, I found even a crazier deal on a site I never used but looks good Spinnaker Boutique in Italy.  Counting import duties and shipping, I still got both purses together for less than one small Antigona at MSRP and that is without counting tax so great deal I think!  I really love the black signature bag, gorgeous in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632940



Congratulations on your new Antigonas!


----------



## yebinkimm

My Antigona got deformed due to storage. Will a bag stuffer help it get its shape back? Any inputs will be highly appreciated.


----------



## giasto

Lynn2235 said:


> My bag from Ssense arrived earlier than expected and I found a cool wallet too! I like the way they look together. Hope you do too.


These look so good together!!!


----------



## giasto

Lynn2235 said:


> Congratulations I bet it’s beautiful! Post a picture and show it off! I recently ordered one and as I’m waiting for it to arrive I’m looking for a cool (but not too expensive wallet). Did you buy a new wallet or do you already have one?


Thank you! Sorry for the late reply! I’ve been using it with an old prada wallet but I want to find a new wallet with silver hardware any reccomendations?


----------



## rulebabe

yebinkimm said:


> My Antigona got deformed due to storage. Will a bag stuffer help it get its shape back? Any inputs will be highly appreciated.


Waoh! Sorry about this. How was it stored? Have you tried stuffing it full to see if that helps? I don’t personally use base shapers but I have seen reviews on how it has improved the Chanel cerf totes when they loose their shapes.


----------



## yebinkimm

It was in its dustbag under a stack of other bags. I was so surprised it lost its shape. I initially wanted to have it reshaped, but I was quoted around $250 and I find it too expensive. So I was hoping stuffing it could work. 



rulebabe said:


> Waoh! Sorry about this. How was it stored? Have you tried stuffing it full to see if that helps? I don’t personally use base shapers but I have seen reviews on how it has improved the Chanel cerf totes when they loose their shapes.


----------



## Ameurfina

My very first Givenchy bag


----------



## Bereal

In Central Park with my new Mini Antigona


----------



## randr21

Ameurfina said:


> My very first Givenchy bag [emoji813][emoji813]


Such an amazing first bag, I'm jelly. [emoji4]


----------



## randr21

Bereal said:


> View attachment 4642004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Central Park with my new Mini Antigona


How nice is the shine of your mini against the brown of your puffer? Who makes the coat? I'm obsessing over brown lately.


----------



## Lynn2235

giasto said:


> These look so good together!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Lynn2235

giasto said:


> Thank you! Sorry for the late reply! I’ve been using it with an old prada wallet but I want to find a new wallet with silver hardware any reccomendations?



While I’m not a fan of Michael Kors, I did like this wallet:


----------



## Pksz

My trifecta!!

Love them all. All have different uses. I have to say I love them all and probably will purchase another couple. They’re the ideal bag for everyday use and the medium is a fantastic travel bag.

I love Givenchy bags. I also have a horizon that is just gorgeous!! The quality from Givenchy is amazing!!


----------



## JenJBS

Pksz said:


> My trifecta!!
> 
> Love them all. All have different uses. I have to say I love them all and probably will purchase another couple. They’re the ideal bag for everyday use and the medium is a fantastic travel bag.
> 
> I love Givenchy bags. I also have a horizon that is just gorgeous!! The quality from Givenchy is amazing!!



What a lovely trio!  Great picture of them!  Completely agree on the amazing quality of Givenchy.


----------



## Pksz

Ameurfina said:


> My very first Givenchy bag


This is stunning.


----------



## randr21

Pksz said:


> My trifecta!!
> 
> Love them all. All have different uses. I have to say I love them all and probably will purchase another couple. They’re the ideal bag for everyday use and the medium is a fantastic travel bag.
> 
> I love Givenchy bags. I also have a horizon that is just gorgeous!! The quality from Givenchy is amazing!!


Are these smalls or minis? You got great taste in colors.


----------



## Pksz

randr21 said:


> Are these smalls or minis? You got great taste in colors.



Peacock Blue - mini, 
Aubergine - small, 
Black - medium.


----------



## sakuramickey

Does anyone know anything about this bag? 
Any info will be highly appreciated 
thank you


----------



## CashmereFiend

Bereal said:


> View attachment 4642004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Central Park with my new Mini Antigona


This is lovely! How comfortable and functional is this as a crossbody? This is high on my list for next acquisitions, but I really need a comfortable crossbody option (and I love a top handle). Thanks!


----------



## Bereal

CashmereFiend said:


> This is lovely! How comfortable and functional is this as a crossbody? This is high on my list for next acquisitions, but I really need a comfortable crossbody option (and I love a top handle). Thanks!


Sorry I was travelling so I just saw this question. I love this bag as it is very spacious and comfortable to carry. It looks amazing. The cons: I found the straps kept slipping off so my daughter recommended putting some tape at the opening. The zip can be a bit annoying as you slip your hand in and out. I love it though..even my husband who doesn’t care looked at this bag and said he liked it


----------



## Pinkie*

Pksz said:


> My trifecta!!
> 
> Love them all. All have different uses. I have to say I love them all and probably will purchase another couple. They’re the ideal bag for everyday use and the medium is a fantastic travel bag.
> 
> I love Givenchy bags. I also have a horizon that is just gorgeous!! The quality from Givenchy is amazing!!


Would You pleAse post modelling pics. Looking at this thread I started to look second hand market but I can’t decide on the size


----------



## Clifmar

I got this after selling my small Antigona. Should I keep? Does anyone find the mini gets heavy? The small hurt my back.


----------



## petpringles

Could this be real?  Straight from NM website?  Misprinted?  Mispriced?  Missed something?  Extremely low price for a small Antigona... confused here!  real of not?  Anyone able to purchase from NM website?


----------



## JenJBS

petpringles said:


> Could this be real?  Straight from NM website?  Misprinted?  Mispriced?  Missed something?  Extremely low price for a small Antigona... confused here!  real of not?  Anyone able to purchase from NM website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681311
> View attachment 4681312
> View attachment 4681313
> View attachment 4681314



If it's NM, I'd say it is authentic. But maybe a return somebody kept (and used) for a while.


----------



## timmd

petpringles said:


> Could this be real?  Straight from NM website?  Misprinted?  Mispriced?  Missed something?  Extremely low price for a small Antigona... confused here!  real of not?  Anyone able to purchase from NM website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681311
> View attachment 4681312
> View attachment 4681313
> View attachment 4681314



Real.......Saks and Neiman once or twice a year will have big sales, especially on less popular colors but they usually sell about as last as they are listed.


----------



## Venessa84

petpringles said:


> Could this be real?  Straight from NM website?  Misprinted?  Mispriced?  Missed something?  Extremely low price for a small Antigona... confused here!  real of not?  Anyone able to purchase from NM website?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681311
> View attachment 4681312
> View attachment 4681313
> View attachment 4681314



Definitely real and not misprinted. As others have said, NM has sales and it’s usually a nice discount but you have to act fast as usually the last one or very limited quantity.


----------



## Clifmar

Hey! I found this BEAUTIFUL metallic rose gold mini Antigona on fashionphile and got it instead of the beige one. I had never seen one like this before. It’s one of my favorite bags I’ve ever had!


----------



## IntheOcean

Clifmar said:


> Hey! I found this BEAUTIFUL metallic rose gold mini Antigona on fashionphile and got it instead of the beige one. I had never seen one like this before. It’s one of my favorite bags I’ve ever had!


Definitely better than beige, IMO! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Clifmar

IntheOcean said:


> Definitely better than beige, IMO! Congrats on your purchase.


Thank you!!


----------



## LittleLuxe

OMG guys. So I was on a hunt for a new timeless bag. Something that will be structured and keeps its shape over the years, lots of room and conservative in its design for the office.
Of course I had narrowed it down to a Givenchy Small Calfskin or a Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour Calfskin.  And after seeing everyone's gorgeous bag in action and positive comments on its excellent craftsmanship and design - I'm totally sold! Woo my first Givenchy purchase should arrive this week and I'm so excited.


----------



## JenJBS

LittleLuxe said:


> OMG guys. So I was on a hunt for a new timeless bag. Something that will be structured and keeps its shape over the years, lots of room and conservative in its design for the office.
> Of course I had narrowed it down to a Givenchy Small Calfskin or a Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour Calfskin.  And after seeing everyone's gorgeous bag in action and positive comments on its excellent craftsmanship and design - I'm totally sold! Woo my first Givenchy purchase should arrive this week and I'm so excited.



Congratulations!  Would love to see pics when it arrives.


----------



## LittleLuxe

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!  Would love to see pics when it arrives.



Most definitely!  I'm concerned I might get addicted though. HAHAHA!


----------



## LittleLuxe

She's here and she's beautiful! 
First I ordered the calfskin, it arrived all scratched (perhaps it was due to the way it was packed?) But I was not sure if they gave me a display piece either(there was no blue adhesive on the metal pieces) and felt the leather was so easily scratched I went instore to exchange it right away.
I ended up opting for the durable pebble goat leather. And the staff was so amazing totally apologetic and now I got a beautiful brand new little black work bag! It's so roomy and the handles and strap are so comfortable!
There's plenty of room for a small umbrella, mini pochette, kirigami wallet, my bamboo cutleries, LV pm agenda, small notebook, mobile and more.
I'm obsessed!


----------



## JenJBS

LittleLuxe said:


> She's here and she's beautiful!
> First I ordered the calfskin, it arrived all scratched (perhaps it was due to the way it was packed?) But I was not sure if they gave me a display piece either(there was no blue adhesive on the metal pieces) and felt the leather was so easily scratched I went instore to exchange it right away.
> I ended up opting for the durable pebble goat leather. And the staff was so amazing totally apologetic and now I got a beautiful brand new little black work bag! It's so roomy and the handles and strap are so comfortable!
> There's plenty of room for a small umbrella, mini pochette, kirigami wallet, my bamboo cutleries, LV pm agenda, small notebook, mobile and more.
> I'm obsessed!
> View attachment 4691876



Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## IntheOcean

LittleLuxe said:


> She's here and she's beautiful!
> First I ordered the calfskin, it arrived all scratched (perhaps it was due to the way it was packed?) But I was not sure if they gave me a display piece either(there was no blue adhesive on the metal pieces) and felt the leather was so easily scratched I went instore to exchange it right away.
> I ended up opting for the durable pebble goat leather. And the staff was so amazing totally apologetic and now I got a beautiful brand new little black work bag! It's so roomy and the handles and strap are so comfortable!
> There's plenty of room for a small umbrella, mini pochette, kirigami wallet, my bamboo cutleries, LV pm agenda, small notebook, mobile and more.
> I'm obsessed!
> View attachment 4691876


Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection!  The Antigona is a great bag, classic and chic. 
Pebbled goat leather is amazing, and you totally shouldn't have settled for a scratched bag.


----------



## randr21

LittleLuxe said:


> She's here and she's beautiful!
> First I ordered the calfskin, it arrived all scratched (perhaps it was due to the way it was packed?) But I was not sure if they gave me a display piece either(there was no blue adhesive on the metal pieces) and felt the leather was so easily scratched I went instore to exchange it right away.
> I ended up opting for the durable pebble goat leather. And the staff was so amazing totally apologetic and now I got a beautiful brand new little black work bag! It's so roomy and the handles and strap are so comfortable!
> There's plenty of room for a small umbrella, mini pochette, kirigami wallet, my bamboo cutleries, LV pm agenda, small notebook, mobile and more.
> I'm obsessed!
> View attachment 4691876


Love hearing happy CS stories with a beautiful classic bag ending.


----------



## Talia1801

Mine is coming in tomorrow! I ordered the small one in the shiny black leather, can’t wait! Was really debating between the small and mini but went for the small one since its a bit more practical for work. Also I got a huge discount. I live in Europe and the bag retails here for € 1650 (1800$), i got it for € 990 (which is around 1100 usd).


----------



## randr21

Talia1801 said:


> Mine is coming in tomorrow! I ordered the small one in the shiny black leather, can’t wait! Was really debating between the small and mini but went for the small one since its a bit more practical for work. Also I got a huge discount. I live in Europe and the bag retails here for € 1650 (1800$), i got it for € 990 (which is around 1100 usd).


Great choice and a even better price. I love my shiny small, but you really cant go wrong with either size. After the small, I ended up getting the mini down the road.


----------



## Venessa84

This blue baby will always been in my collection!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Venessa84 said:


> This blue baby will always been in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706204
> View attachment 4706205


Pretty!


----------



## Venessa84

Winter’sJoy said:


> Pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## karenna19

My new - and first - antigona mini in the storm grey croc ❤️ I love it so much. Birthday present to myself!


----------



## JenJBS

karenna19 said:


> My new - and first - antigona mini in the storm grey croc ❤️ I love it so much. Birthday present to myself!



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! Happy Birthday!


----------



## IntheOcean

karenna19 said:


> My new - and first - antigona mini in the storm grey croc ❤️ I love it so much. Birthday present to myself!


Happy Birthday!  That is a beautiful, beautiful bag. Major congrats.


----------



## Venessa84

karenna19 said:


> My new - and first - antigona mini in the storm grey croc [emoji173]️ I love it so much. Birthday present to myself!



Happy birthday!! Great looking bag. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## karenna19

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! Happy Birthday!



Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## ayxyao

Hello. I just placed an order for a mini antigona and I'm excited it is preloved.. I'm new to the Antigona line. Can somebody enlighten me about the straps? I saw videos and some are detachable and others are non detachable.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ayxyao said:


> Hello. I just placed an order for a mini antigona and I'm excited it is preloved.. I'm new to the Antigona line. Can somebody enlighten me about the straps? I saw videos and some are detachable and others are non detachable.


Older vs newer as far as I know. Older models were attached, then they started making them detachable.


----------



## ayxyao

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Older vs newer as far as I know. Older models were attached, then they started making them detachable.


ok great thanks


----------



## Clairen4

Hello Givenchy lovers! I’m new to the brand and I have a question. I’ve been eyeballing two different Antigona’s on a preowned site and would love some opinions on the color difference. One is “Prussian Blue”, the other is “Oil Blue”. They both look to be in the blue/green color family with the Prussian Blue having a bit more green than the Oil blue. However, I know colors online can vary greatly depending on screen resolution/lighting and I was hoping to get some confirmation on the colors from those who own the bag. Any thoughts/comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## randr21

Clairen4 said:


> Hello Givenchy lovers! I’m new to the brand and I have a question. I’ve been eyeballing two different Antigona’s on a preowned site and would love some opinions on the color difference. One is “Prussian Blue”, the other is “Oil Blue”. They both look to be in the blue/green color family with the Prussian Blue having a bit more green than the Oil blue. However, I know colors online can vary greatly depending on screen resolution/lighting and I was hoping to get some confirmation on the colors from those who own the bag. Any thoughts/comments would be greatly appreciated.



looking at the google results, it looks like prussian blue does have more of a green tone, while the oil blue is less green and more blue.

prussian
https://www.ikrix.com/cn/pandora-s-prussian-blue-leather-bag-givenchy-92262
http://www.mugen-isa.com/givenchy-d...blue-accessories-belts-promo-codes-p-336.html

oil blue
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ugar-goatskin-leather-small-antigona-bag.html
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/givenchy-medium-pandora-sugar-leather-satchel/4187488


----------



## Clairen4

randr21 said:


> looking at the google results, it looks like prussian blue does have more of a green tone, while the oil blue is less green and more blue.
> 
> prussian
> https://www.ikrix.com/cn/pandora-s-prussian-blue-leather-bag-givenchy-92262
> http://www.mugen-isa.com/givenchy-d...blue-accessories-belts-promo-codes-p-336.html
> 
> oil blue
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ugar-goatskin-leather-small-antigona-bag.html
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/givenchy-medium-pandora-sugar-leather-satchel/4187488


Yep, that’s what I see too. I was hoping to get some confirmation from anyone who has either bag.


----------



## randr21

Clairen4 said:


> Yep, that’s what I see too. I was hoping to get some confirmation from anyone who has either bag.


I did a search for prussian blue antigona on tpf, and other than your post, I don't think anyone else shared that they own one.  Oil blue I think I saw a post with a pic, but I think OP said it was medium blue.  Anyways, hope someone responds.


----------



## Clairen4

randr21 said:


> I did a search for prussian blue antigona on tpf, and other than your post, I don't think anyone else shared that they own one.  Oil blue I think I saw a post with a pic, but I think OP said it was medium blue.  Anyways, hope someone responds.


Great minds think alike.   I did the same thing before I posted my question!!!!  Fingers crossed someone can answer and thank you so much for your help!


----------



## randr21

Clairen4 said:


> Great minds think alike. [emoji38]  I did the same thing before I posted my question!!!!  Fingers crossed someone can answer and thank you so much for your help!


I appreciate those that try to help themselves first before asking for help here. [emoji4]


----------



## Clairen4

randr21 said:


> I appreciate those that try to help themselves first before asking for help here. [emoji4]


I was able to fined one video where the YouTube’er showed an Oil Blue bag, but the color of the bag in her video is so different than the one in my above pic?!?!?   Which didn’t help much.


----------



## randr21

Clairen4 said:


> I was able to fined one video where the YouTube’er showed an Oil Blue bag, but the color of the bag in her video is so different than the one in my above pic?!?!?   Which didn’t help much. [emoji38]


Well, you can wait for confirmation by someone, which might be a while. That is not necessarily a bad thing right now bc non-essential luxury shopping is pretty low and that might garner you some extra leverage or discount as more weeks go by.


----------



## Laurella

Hey! just bought a givenchy antigona medium preloved, I was wondering what Service you all would recommend to know if it’s authentic? 
or someone with knowledge here?Thank you!


----------



## Sparklemum88

Has anyone got a terracotta Antigona? I just bought one but having buyers remorse I really wanted a tan one


----------



## yenniemc

After several years of thinking I don’t need this bag in my collection, I ended up purchasing this gorgeous beige camel Mini Antigona! Admittedly, I am a little bit scared of color transfer. I watched some videos online and some use the scotchguard spray to protect the bag. Any other ideas to fight against color transfer perhaps? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilimcn

May I ask here as well, for owners of Antigona with gold hardware, is the hardware in your bag consistent color everywhere? Like, on a zipper it’s paper gold for me than the puller/rings


----------



## karenna19

get_foxy said:


> May I ask here as well, for owners of Antigona with gold hardware, is the hardware in your bag consistent color everywhere? Like, on a zipper it’s paper gold for me than the puller/rings



Yes, my gold is a bit different on the zipper than the puller and rings


----------



## Neena07

Any thoughts on the newly launched nano antigona bag?


----------



## lilimcn

karenna19 said:


> Yes, my gold is a bit different on the zipper than the puller and rings


omg I totally forgot to post here, thank you so much for your comment - it made me keep the bag!  the slightly different gold tones was the only thing that made me think of returning, now I'm at peace and fully in love


----------



## lilimcn

Neena07 said:


> View attachment 4749198
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the newly launched nano antigona bag?


are these very new? I can't find any mod shots of those in google..
I think the top handle is one of my fav parts of the Antigona, without them you can't use the bag without the strap / in a more elegant way - just my opinion


----------



## Sparklemum88

Clifmar said:


> Hey! I found this BEAUTIFUL metallic rose gold mini Antigona on fashionphile and got it instead of the beige one. I had never seen one like this before. It’s one of my favorite bags I’ve ever had!


Have had this one for a few years and love it! Just scratches easily I find but still would never give it up


----------



## randr21

Neena07 said:


> View attachment 4749198
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the newly launched nano antigona bag?



I like how in pics it's more streamlined without the handles of the mini hard ant, and it's shape is more exaggerated. I'm not sure how big it is, but since the mini hard ant fits quite a lot, I can imagine the nano fitting a decent size, even if it's namesake says otherwise. Anyone who owns one or has seen it irl can chime in.


----------



## sagittariusjt

I have my eyes on a gorgeous pre-owned Antigona mini in medium beige, but I noticed that its date code is the exact same as the one on FP (and I'm sure it can't be the same exact unit as I live in Asia).. does anyone know if it's possible for 2 (or more) units to have the same date code? 

Sorry if this has been discussed before, tried searching in other Givenchy threads but couldn't find the answer I'm looking for...


----------



## randr21

sagittariusjt said:


> I have my eyes on a gorgeous pre-owned Antigona mini in medium beige, but I noticed that its date code is the exact same as the one on FP (and I'm sure it can't be the same exact unit as I live in Asia).. does anyone know if it's possible for 2 (or more) units to have the same date code?
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed before, tried searching in other Givenchy threads but couldn't find the answer I'm looking for...



this may not be of any help, but Givenchy, and this forum, has never been big like some of the other forums about codes, which is probably why there isn't much info when you searched the threads. i hope someone does reply, but if not, you may want to pay for an authentication, or at least, make sure the return policy is flexible.


----------



## sagittariusjt

randr21 said:


> this may not be of any help, but Givenchy, and this forum, has never been big like some of the other forums about codes, which is probably why there isn't much info when you searched the threads. i hope someone does reply, but if not, you may want to pay for an authentication, or at least, make sure the return policy is flexible.



Thank you randr21! finally decided to just get them authenticated at 3rd party site


----------



## whitew0lf

Hi all, may I know if there are any mini antigonas with gold hardware (black with pebbled leather)? I'm asking because all the pics & videos I've seen are always with silver hardware. Please do correct me if I'm wrong! TIA


----------



## Lynn2235

Neena07 said:


> View attachment 4749198
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the newly launched nano antigona bag?


I have an antigona but am thinking I need to purchase a soft antigona! Totally love it!


----------



## love_ki_kai

Hi! 

I just got my 1st Givenchy Antigona from SSENSE (Montreal QC) 5 mins ago! She is absolutely beautiful, my only concern is the handle, front is a little bit curve, im not sure if its just with the packaging. Any thoughts? Tia


----------



## Lynn2235

love_ki_kai said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got my 1st Givenchy Antigona from SSENSE (Montreal QC) 5 mins ago! She is absolutely beautiful, my only concern is the handle, front is a little bit curve, im not sure if its just with the packaging. Any thoughts? Tia


Congratulations!  I purchased from them and mine arrived without issue. Probably the way it was packaged but it’s hard to say whether it will resolve on its own. I would contact them and ask that they send you a  replacement. Ask them to check it first before sending out to you.


----------



## love_ki_kai

Lynn2235 said:


> Congratulations!  I purchased from them and mine arrived without issue. Probably the way it was packaged but it’s hard to say whether it will resolve on its own. I would contact them and ask that they send you a  replacement. Ask them to check it first before sending out to you.


I just called them and ask for replacement as I want it in perfect condition. Thank you guys!


----------



## balanceinheels

Pksz said:


> Peacock Blue - mini,
> Aubergine - small,
> Black - medium.


Can you describe aubergine? The pictures online are all so different. Is it purple, is it burgundy? I think it’s the color I want but I’ve never seen it in person.


----------



## balanceinheels

vermilionsonata said:


> I’m trying to decide on an aubergine or oxblood Antigona.  Can someone compare these two shades for me?  Stock photos of the bag vary wildly and the shades look very similar.  I know aubergine would generally be more purple.  Thanks for your help!


Did anyone ever comment on this? I have the same question. They look so similar.


----------



## SimplyKGL

Hi everyone! I had sleepless nights stalking this thread before making a decision to join the club! It was a very difficult toss between small or medium. Went for the latter. Keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed. Need to wait for a few days before the bag arrives. Attaching this photo...cant wait! =)


----------



## Azula

Congrats! Is that the small size?


----------



## IntheOcean

SimplyKGL said:


> Hi everyone! I had sleepless nights stalking this thread before making a decision to join the club! It was a very difficult toss between small or medium. Went for the latter. Keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed. Need to wait for a few days before the bag arrives. Attaching this photo...cant wait! =)
> 
> View attachment 4907503


OH wow! That bag looks stunning. Please post more pics when it arrives 

I don't know much about Givenchy, what are the leather and color called?


----------



## SimplyKGL

Azula said:


> Congrats! Is that the small size?


 Mine is medium. Such a tough call if medium or small.


----------



## SimplyKGL

IntheOcean said:


> OH wow! That bag looks stunning. Please post more pics when it arrives
> 
> I don't know much about Givenchy, what are the leather and color called?



Yes will post more in a few days time =) tag has code 251 (looks camel/ warm beige, imo), not sure what the actual color name is. Calf leather.

Thank you! Im excited!


----------



## carolinalazaro9

If anyone is looking for a really unique antigona release, check out this navy croc antigona mini at selfridges! I had wanted an antigona since 2015, but I could never pull the trigger on it because I only liked the shiny black and my closet did not need another black bag. I came across this _gorgeous _navy blue croc in Saks a couple of months ago and it stole my heart!! It looks so good with neutral colored clothes and the color changes in different lighting from a dark black to a light navy blue! When i purchased it Saks only had 2 in the store and this is the first time I've seen this color way at another retailer and it looks like they only have 3 in stock. I love her!






						GIVENCHY Antigona mini crocodile-embossed leather tote bag
					

Did you know the Antigona bag from Givenchy is named for Antigone, the compassionate, fiercely independent heroine of Greek legend? That’s right, so the sharply structured Boston silhouette with a distinctive angled top makes sense. Considered an ‘it’ bag ever since its release ten years ago...



					www.selfridges.com


----------



## Brightcastle

carolinalazaro9 said:


> If anyone is looking for a really unique antigona release, check out this navy croc antigona mini at selfridges! I had wanted an antigona since 2015, but I could never pull the trigger on it because I only liked the shiny black and my closet did not need another black bag. I came across this _gorgeous _navy blue croc in Saks a couple of months ago and it stole my heart!! It looks so good with neutral colored clothes and the color changes in different lighting from a dark black to a light navy blue! When i purchased it Saks only had 2 in the store and this is the first time I've seen this color way at another retailer and it looks like they only have 3 in stock. I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIVENCHY Antigona mini crocodile-embossed leather tote bag
> 
> 
> Did you know the Antigona bag from Givenchy is named for Antigone, the compassionate, fiercely independent heroine of Greek legend? That’s right, so the sharply structured Boston silhouette with a distinctive angled top makes sense. Considered an ‘it’ bag ever since its release ten years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> www.selfridges.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935652


Oh wow it’s stunning  serious bag envy!


----------



## Canucana

I have this pink beauty, mini size. Bought few years ago, love the color but find it a but bulky to carry cross bodied. Not sure I want to sell it and how much it worth! Ladies can you give me some advice!


----------



## Yuki85

Hi, everyone! I am eyeing the Antigona medium black in grained leather for years now but I think I finally will put the trigger and buy it this year! May I ask do you consider it as a classic after being around for such long time or still an IT bag!! I dont wanna to spend that much money on an IT bag! How is the wear and tear!!! 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## JenJBS

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, everyone! I am eyeing the Antigona medium black in grained leather for years now but I think I finally will put the trigger and buy it this year! May I ask do you consider it as a classic after being around for such long time or still an IT bag!! I dont wanna to spend that much money on an IT bag! How is the wear and tear!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



I'd definitely say it's a Classic. I feel like it started as an It Bag, but over time has gone from It Bag to Classic.


----------



## Bereal

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, everyone! I am eyeing the Antigona medium black in grained leather for years now but I think I finally will put the trigger and buy it this year! May I ask do you consider it as a classic after being around for such long time or still an IT bag!! I dont wanna to spend that much money on an IT bag! How is the wear and tear!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


I love the shape of the smooth leather mini Antigona. I just find the zip and the strap a bit fiddly. I would buy it again for the way it looks. Classy.


----------



## Venessa84

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, everyone! I am eyeing the Antigona medium black in grained leather for years now but I think I finally will put the trigger and buy it this year! May I ask do you consider it as a classic after being around for such long time or still an IT bag!! I dont wanna to spend that much money on an IT bag! How is the wear and tear!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Agree with JenJBS...it’s got all the right features for it to be a classic. I say go for it.


----------



## Maria333

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, everyone! I am eyeing the Antigona medium black in grained leather for years now but I think I finally will put the trigger and buy it this year! May I ask do you consider it as a classic after being around for such long time or still an IT bag!! I dont wanna to spend that much money on an IT bag! How is the wear and tear!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Hi! I got my medium Antigona in smooth leather (i think that call it box leather) in 2018. I was worried that smooth and shiny leather will show scratches and wear, but it's still flawless and I've been using it every day for work since 2018 and until lockdown. I'm not baby sitting my bags at all, I stuffed it to maximum, threw it on the floor etc. It's super durable.
I think it's a classic 
I would recommend getting it on sale though, Antigonas go on sale pretty often and you can get one for $400-700 less of you wait.
Good luck!


----------



## Yuki85

JenJBS said:


> I'd definitely say it's a Classic. I feel like it started as an It Bag, but over time has gone from It Bag to Classic.





Bereal said:


> I love the shape of the smooth leather mini Antigona. I just find the zip and the strap a bit fiddly. I would buy it again for the way it looks. Classy.





Venessa84 said:


> Agree with JenJBS...it’s got all the right features for it to be a classic. I say go for it.





Maria333 said:


> Hi! I got my medium Antigona in smooth leather (i think that call it box leather) in 2018. I was worried that smooth and shiny leather will show scratches and wear, but it's still flawless and I've been using it every day for work since 2018 and until lockdown. I'm not baby sitting my bags at all, I stuffed it to maximum, threw it on the floor etc. It's super durable.
> I think it's a classic
> I would recommend getting it on sale though, Antigonas go on sale pretty often and you can get one for $400-700 less of you wait.
> Good luck!



Thank you everyone for your comments! I can’t decide between the Antigona and the SL Rive Gauche LOL!!! I am very contradicting  but if I get the Antigona it will be in grain leather! I hear that the grain leather will lose its color??!!! Is that true??!!! 

Yes I will also wait until it goes on sale! Unfortunately that happens rarely in Austria even online!


----------



## mockey999

Hi All!  I love my antigona but I don’t get a ton of use out of it because the shoulder strap isn’t very functional. The handles go up in my armpits when I use the shoulder strap.  I tried adding a strap to get more use. I’m thinking through airports and places where a shoulder strap is a must but I’m not sure about how it looks. I ordered a red furry strap too but it hasn’t arrived yet. What do you think? Is this a cute hack or a crime?!


----------



## Shopaholic878

mockey999 said:


> Hi All!  I love my antigona but I don’t get a ton of use out of it because the shoulder strap isn’t very functional. The handles go up in my armpits when I use the shoulder strap.  I tried adding a strap to get more use. I’m thinking through airports and places where a shoulder strap is a must but I’m not sure about how it looks. I ordered a red furry strap too but it hasn’t arrived yet. What do you think? Is this a cute hack or a crime?!
> 
> View attachment 5033652


I agree with you about the shoulder straps with the Antigona since I have the same issues.  I too wish they were longer and adjustable.  I like what you did with the strap and it personalizes your Antigona and makes it unique.  After seeing your idea, I am going to try to find a longer chunky chain strap for my Antigona since that is very instyle right now.


----------



## mockey999

Thank you! I really wasn’t sure if this is some sort of fashion crime against the bag. It will be much more useful to me this way.


----------



## Jaime

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, everyone! I am eyeing the Antigona medium black in grained leather for years now but I think I finally will put the trigger and buy it this year! May I ask do you consider it as a classic after being around for such long time or still an IT bag!! I dont wanna to spend that much money on an IT bag! How is the wear and tear!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Definitely worth it IMO. I bought a medium years ago after if had already been around for years. I sold it when I was out of work for the money and regretted it. I felt it was too big for my needs now anyway so I have just recently replaced it with a small. I paid slightly more for the small than the medium was way back then but the size is better for me these days and I never stopped loving that bag and never thought I'd ever own another but things changed alot for us and I was able to replace it finally. I actually sold alot of bags I regret at the time so I've bought 8 already this year to replace them all new styles except the antigona.


----------



## Yuki85

Jaime said:


> Definitely worth it IMO. I bought a medium years ago after if had already been around for years. I sold it when I was out of work for the money and regretted it. I felt it was too big for my needs now anyway so I have just recently replaced it with a small. I paid slightly more for the small than the medium was way back then but the size is better for me these days and I never stopped loving that bag and never thought I'd ever own another but things changed alot for us and I was able to replace it finally. I actually sold alot of bags I regret at the time so I've bought 8 already this year to replace them all new styles except the antigona.



I reviewed few videos in YT and the only CON that I am worried about is area between the strap and the handles! People are saying that it is not convenient to get in and out! Is that a real problem?


----------



## Jaime

I have seen that about the mini but not the small so much. I find the small is fine. The small is big but the medium is huge in comparison.


----------



## Lynn2235

It’s a classic! Gorgeous! I have the small and everything about it says classy!


----------



## Pksz

Trifecta! I love the antigona ...


----------



## Pksz

Mine are all in pebbled goat skin. No wear after +++ use. They’re my go-to bags for travel. I love the zippers and straps. 

The black medium is like a work horse. It’s enormous and the perfect bag to carry on a flight. I think it’s too big for every day wear. 

The ox blood small is the perfect shopping bag. It carries much more than it looks and is very comfortable worn as a top handle bag or over the shoulder.

The teal mini is an amazing little bag that holds so much. It has a longer thinner strap than the small and medium. Sadly it has that fault with the removable strap that doesn’t keep the strap on always. I love this bag as a top handle though and still do use it as a cross body. However having had the bag separate from the strap and land in the middle of a London tube track, has left me wary of using it as a cross body.

They’re some of my favourite bags. I don’t think anyone would think they made a mistake buying one. Unless of course you’re looking for something a big more flashy. These are subdued and understated elegance.

“sigh” ...Now I want another one. Haha


----------



## Pksz

balanceinheels said:


> Can you describe aubergine? The pictures online are all so different. Is it purple, is it burgundy? I think it’s the color I want but I’ve never seen it in person.


 I actually gave the aubergine to my daughter as I didn’t care for the colour and she liked it. I’ve now got the ox blood. It’s a deep red/brown. Definitely not a burgundy (which the aubergine was).

you won’t go wrong either way!


----------



## beachbabe90

mockey999 said:


> Hi All!  I love my antigona but I don’t get a ton of use out of it because the shoulder strap isn’t very functional. The handles go up in my armpits when I use the shoulder strap.  I tried adding a strap to get more use. I’m thinking through airports and places where a shoulder strap is a must but I’m not sure about how it looks. I ordered a red furry strap too but it hasn’t arrived yet. What do you think? Is this a cute hack or a crime?!
> 
> View attachment 5033652



What a gorgeous bag, wow!  

I think the strap adds a modern and edgy touch!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Hello, I know there's no Givenchy Authenticator here on TPF.  Do any of you have an online service that you recommend for Givenchy?


----------



## asianbebydoll

Here is my "new to me" preloved... lizard embossed large antigona  
I got this baby for a steal!!  $700! Now when purchasing this the listing said medium antigona. So that is what I thought I was getting. Fast forward to now.. I get the bag and I am stunned when i compare to my black medium antigona. This baby was way bigger!!  So I go back to the listing it does say medium.. I pull out my measuring tape and its 2 inches bigger

15 inches at the base
17  inches at the top (widest part at the zipper)
8  inches in depth
That is soooo not a medium antigona!!!

so I am shocked to see Fashionphile made a mistake in listing this.  They marked it wrong and described as Medium when in fact it is the DISCONTINUED Large antigona!!!!!!!!!!
It had some cosmetic issues and needed a good conditioning. The imperfections described were def over exaggerated because when i received it all that really needed help was the corners (fixed them all up) , the hardware needed buffing with brasso and the overall bag was a bit thirsty. I used some Brahmin conditioner as I do all my bags. You could not tell this is the same bag in the listing. Whomever listed and or whomever took the photos was not really paying too much attention to the proper style and condition.

MY luck!! right?!
I was full on expecting to receive a medium antigona bag. My lucky stars gave me something better!!
all is well now. It looks so gorgeous!!!! I could probably resell it for way more since it is the large size. BUT nope im keeping this one.

it is so hard to find a large antigona unless preloved!  The Large Antigona in this structured style was discontinued a while back. I know they have the soft large antigona but that isnt for me.  I love the classic.

I am thrilled and just loving my large antigona.


----------



## jaskg144

asianbebydoll said:


> Here is my "new to me" preloved... lizard embossed large antigona
> I got this baby for a steal!!  $700! Now when purchasing this the listing said medium antigona. So that is what I thought I was getting. Fast forward to now.. I get the bag and I am stunned when i compare to my black medium antigona. This baby was way bigger!!  So I go back to the listing it does say medium.. I pull out my measuring tape and its 2 inches bigger
> 
> 15 inches at the base
> 17  inches at the top (widest part at the zipper)
> 8  inches in depth
> That is soooo not a medium antigona!!!
> 
> so I am shocked to see Fashionphile made a mistake in listing this.  They marked it wrong and described as Medium when in fact it is the DISCONTINUED Large antigona!!!!!!!!!!
> It had some cosmetic issues and needed a good conditioning. The imperfections described were def over exaggerated because when i received it all that really needed help was the corners (fixed them all up) , the hardware needed buffing with brasso and the overall bag was a bit thirsty. I used some Brahmin conditioner as I do all my bags. You could not tell this is the same bag in the listing. Whomever listed and or whomever took the photos was not really paying too much attention to the proper style and condition.
> 
> MY luck!! right?!
> I was full on expecting to receive a medium antigona bag. My lucky stars gave me something better!!
> all is well now. It looks so gorgeous!!!! I could probably resell it for way more since it is the large size. BUT nope im keeping this one.
> 
> it is so hard to find a large antigona unless preloved!  The Large Antigona in this structured style was discontinued a while back. I know they have the soft large antigona but that isnt for me.  I love the classic.
> 
> I am thrilled and just loving my large antigona.
> 
> View attachment 5083828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083848



Amazing colour. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## jaskg144

First the soft Antigona... now this   I just opened the Givenchy website for the first time in forever and I'm not sure why they released this.The Antigona is such a classic, beautiful bag - I feel that this variation just cheapens the line.


----------



## asianbebydoll

jasmynh1 said:


> Amazing colour. Enjoy your bag!


Thank you!


----------



## asianbebydoll

jasmynh1 said:


> First the soft Antigona... now this   I just opened the Givenchy website for the first time in forever and I'm not sure why they released this.The Antigona is such a classic, beautiful bag - I feel that this variation just cheapens the line.


I agree... They have a new one also that has insanely LONG handles. I said nope nope nope!!!


----------



## Maria333

Yuki85 said:


> I reviewed few videos in YT and the only CON that I am worried about is area between the strap and the handles! People are saying that it is not convenient to get in and out! Is that a real problem?



I think that was the issue with earlier models, but since then they've made the strap longer. I bought mine (medium size) in 2018 and I don't experience any inconvenience with it. I can comfortably wear it on the shoulder using the long strap and short handles do not touch anywhere close to my armpits. I can wear it crossbody too, but I'm not a fan of the look since it's quite a sizable bag.


----------



## randr21

jasmynh1 said:


> First the soft Antigona... now this   I just opened the Givenchy website for the first time in forever and I'm not sure why they released this.The Antigona is such a classic, beautiful bag - I feel that this variation just cheapens the line.



Need to scrub my eyes.


----------



## IntheOcean

jasmynh1 said:


> First the soft Antigona... now this   I just opened the Givenchy website for the first time in forever and I'm not sure why they released this.The Antigona is such a classic, beautiful bag - I feel that this variation just cheapens the line.


That is... weird.  I love bulky hardware, but this lock just looks out of place on the Antigona, IMO. So do the long handles.


----------



## IntheOcean

asianbebydoll said:


> Here is my "new to me" preloved... lizard embossed large antigona
> I got this baby for a steal!!  $700! Now when purchasing this the listing said medium antigona. So that is what I thought I was getting. Fast forward to now.. I get the bag and I am stunned when i compare to my black medium antigona. This baby was way bigger!!  So I go back to the listing it does say medium.. I pull out my measuring tape and its 2 inches bigger
> 
> 15 inches at the base
> 17  inches at the top (widest part at the zipper)
> 8  inches in depth
> That is soooo not a medium antigona!!!
> 
> so I am shocked to see Fashionphile made a mistake in listing this.  They marked it wrong and described as Medium when in fact it is the DISCONTINUED Large antigona!!!!!!!!!!
> It had some cosmetic issues and needed a good conditioning. The imperfections described were def over exaggerated because when i received it all that really needed help was the corners (fixed them all up) , the hardware needed buffing with brasso and the overall bag was a bit thirsty. I used some Brahmin conditioner as I do all my bags. You could not tell this is the same bag in the listing. Whomever listed and or whomever took the photos was not really paying too much attention to the proper style and condition.
> 
> MY luck!! right?!
> I was full on expecting to receive a medium antigona bag. My lucky stars gave me something better!!
> all is well now. It looks so gorgeous!!!! I could probably resell it for way more since it is the large size. BUT nope im keeping this one.
> 
> it is so hard to find a large antigona unless preloved!  The Large Antigona in this structured style was discontinued a while back. I know they have the soft large antigona but that isnt for me.  I love the classic.
> 
> I am thrilled and just loving my large antigona.
> 
> View attachment 5083828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083848


Congrats on getting such a sweet deal!  Gorgeous bag and that twilly with the bow looks really cute.


----------



## asianbebydoll

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on getting such a sweet deal!  Gorgeous bag and that twilly with the bow looks really cute.


Thank you


----------



## nsriva

Hi all
Thinking about a getting a new office work bag... I just love the antigona. Would it fit a stack of papers? 8x11? Unfortunately the sales woman didn't have any that I could try to fit inside. Small looks best on my little 5' frame. They had medium in the soft version only but I felt it was too big on me. Mod shots here with the small grained version!


----------



## Shopaholic878

nsriva said:


> Hi all
> Thinking about a getting a new office work bag... I just love the antigona. Would it fit a stack of papers? 8x11? Unfortunately the sales woman didn't have any that I could try to fit inside. Small looks best on my little 5' frame. They had medium in the soft version only but I felt it was too big on me. Mod shots here with the small grained version!



I just tried a stack of 8X11 paper it in my small Antigona.  Bag was empty and fit when papers slid down into the cavity.  There is enough room but because of the shape of the bag (i.e. rounded top), difficult to zipper bag because of corners of the paper.  If you have other things in your bag, may be difficult to carry papers without getting them wrinkled.

You might be better off with a briefcase bag if you intend to use the bag for work.  I have the Antigona but also the Burberry Title Bag (link) since it also fits my 13" laptop.  I chose the one handle version since I thought it looks less like a briefcase and more feminine.    

Hope this helps!


----------



## nsriva

Shopaholic878 said:


> I just tried a stack of 8X11 paper it in my small Antigona.  Bag was empty and fit when papers slid down into the cavity.  There is enough room but because of the shape of the bag (i.e. rounded top), difficult to zipper bag because of corners of the paper.  If you have other things in your bag, may be difficult to carry papers without getting them wrinkled.
> 
> You might be better off with a briefcase bag if you intend to use the bag for work.  I have the Antigona but also the Burberry Title Bag (link) since it also fits my 13" laptop.  I chose the one handle version since I thought it looks less like a briefcase and more feminine.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you soooo much for trying it out! Seems it might not be the best fit then. And thanks for the suggestion! It's a lovely bag!  I agree with you, briefcase style will be more practical.


----------



## Shopaholic878

No problem - glad I could assist you.  When I went shopping for a new work bag I tried to look at crossover bags that could be used both for work and as a day bag.  

Bought these during COVID quarantine and still haven't used them. Hopefully soon when we get back to the "new normal".  

Enjoy your search!


----------



## Debbini

asianbebydoll said:


> Here is my "new to me" preloved... lizard embossed large antigona
> I got this baby for a steal!!  $700! Now when purchasing this the listing said medium antigona. So that is what I thought I was getting. Fast forward to now.. I get the bag and I am stunned when i compare to my black medium antigona. This baby was way bigger!!  So I go back to the listing it does say medium.. I pull out my measuring tape and its 2 inches bigger
> 
> 15 inches at the base
> 17  inches at the top (widest part at the zipper)
> 8  inches in depth
> That is soooo not a medium antigona!!!
> 
> so I am shocked to see Fashionphile made a mistake in listing this.  They marked it wrong and described as Medium when in fact it is the DISCONTINUED Large antigona!!!!!!!!!!
> It had some cosmetic issues and needed a good conditioning. The imperfections described were def over exaggerated because when i received it all that really needed help was the corners (fixed them all up) , the hardware needed buffing with brasso and the overall bag was a bit thirsty. I used some Brahmin conditioner as I do all my bags. You could not tell this is the same bag in the listing. Whomever listed and or whomever took the photos was not really paying too much attention to the proper style and condition.
> 
> MY luck!! right?!
> I was full on expecting to receive a medium antigona bag. My lucky stars gave me something better!!
> all is well now. It looks so gorgeous!!!! I could probably resell it for way more since it is the large size. BUT nope im keeping this one.
> 
> it is so hard to find a large antigona unless preloved!  The Large Antigona in this structured style was discontinued a while back. I know they have the soft large antigona but that isnt for me.  I love the classic.
> 
> I am thrilled and just loving my large antigona.
> 
> View attachment 5083828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083848


Beautiful! ❤️❤️


----------



## asianbebydoll

Debbini said:


> Beautiful! ❤❤


Thank you!


----------



## Jaime

.....


----------



## Yuki85

Does anyone know where I can get an organizer for the Antigona medium? I know Samorga offers some but I don’t wanna to wait for like weeks! Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

Yuki85 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an organizer for the Antigona medium? I know Samorga offers some but I don’t wanna to wait for like weeks! Thanks in advance!


I bought my med and small ant organizers from Original Club. Really happy with service and product.


----------



## mktlim

randr21 said:


> I bought my med and small ant organizers from Original Club. Really happy with service and product.



Thank you for sharing, not the original person who asked but is the organizer heavy with the bag? I've got a medium and the last organizer I used added extra weight to the bag.


----------



## randr21

mktlim said:


> Thank you for sharing, not the original person who asked but is the organizer heavy with the bag? I've got a medium and the last organizer I used added extra weight to the bag.



I got the felt version and it didnt make my med or sm ant any heavier. With the med it's easy to over pack, so having an organizer helps me trim down to the necessities and accessing it quickly w/o having to dig from a black hole.

I actually use the organizer for my med ant interchangeably w/ my longchamp le pliage and celine cabas tote. Pretty versatile as far as money spent.


----------



## Yuki85

randr21 said:


> I bought my med and small ant organizers from Original Club. Really happy with service and product.





randr21 said:


> I got the felt version and it didnt make my med or sm ant any heavier. With the med it's easy to over pack, so having an organizer helps me trim down to the necessities and accessing it quickly w/o having to dig from a black hole.
> 
> I actually use the organizer for my med ant interchangeably w/ my longchamp le pliage and celine cabas tote. Pretty versatile as far as money spent.



thank you. very helpful


----------



## Jaime

Finally got a pic of my Antigona collection so far. Would like more but not sure what as yet...


----------



## randr21

Jaime said:


> Finally got a pic of my Antigona collection so far. Would like more but not sure what as yet...


Nice, you have all the basics: black and navy, embossed and bright color. My ant collection also leaned heavily towards darker colors. Maybe a med grey or tan color? Have you considered the small?


----------



## Jaime

The black is small and navy is mini. I had a medium years ago and sold it then regretted it for years so replaces it with small as I just didn't need one that big these days.


----------



## randr21

Jaime said:


> The black is small and navy is mini. I had a medium years ago and sold it then regretted it for years so replaces it with small as I just didn't need one that big these days.


Ant sizes in pics are really deceiving. The black looks like a med. I have 3 med, but haven't had a chance to use them recently. I dont think I'd ever get rid of them as they're so smart looking and great for work. Only size I dont have are the minis. They are very cute.


----------



## Jaime

The medium is what I used for work but I was out of work for a period and needed the money so I sold it. I then scored a job working exclusively from home so didn't need a bag that size anymore. I don't carry a huge amount when I go anywhere so I decided to replace with the small when I was able to buy it again.

Hindsight if I'd known I'd get the job I did soon after selling I'd never have sold it but I didn't know how long I'd be out of work. I didn't have a need for a bag so big and the med has gone up $1k since I bought my last one. Small is even a bit big for what I carry. Mini is perfect for weekends for me and the nanos are for school run or going out to dinner.


----------



## randr21

Jaime said:


> The medium is what I used for work but I was out of work for a period and needed the money so I sold it. I then scored a job working exclusively from home so didn't need a bag that size anymore. I don't carry a huge amount when I go anywhere so I decided to replace with the small when I was able to buy it again.
> 
> Hindsight if I'd known I'd get the job I did soon after selling I'd never have sold it but I didn't know how long I'd be out of work. I didn't have a need for a bag so big and the med has gone up $1k since I bought my last one. Small is even a bit big for what I carry. Mini is perfect for weekends for me and the nanos are for school run or going out to dinner.



I'd do the same if I was in your shoes. Am having a slow brain day as I meant to say the only size I dont have are the nanos...
I've been told that I'm crazy for having diff szs of same bag style, but really, if you like it and they serve your needs, why not.


----------



## Jaime

Yeh I agree. I have a few bags the same style and size just different colours of other brands too. If I like them then I'll do it!


----------



## legaldiva

asianbebydoll said:


> Here is my "new to me" preloved... lizard embossed large antigona



I was watching this on Fashionphile forever! So glad it came to you better than expected.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Some are currently on Sale at Saks


----------



## asianbebydoll

legaldiva said:


> I was watching this on Fashionphile forever! So glad it came to you better than expected.


----------



## Jaime

randr21 said:


> Maybe a med grey or tan color?



So I just ordered the small soft antigona in "cuppacino" (beige)... Not a colour I have and is different to the others being the soft version. Different leather too compared to all my others, ok I am justifying the purchase by how different it is to the others 

I am now banned from bag buying indefinitely...


----------



## randr21

Jaime said:


> So I just ordered the small soft antigona in "cuppacino" (beige)... Not a colour I have and is different to the others being the soft version. Different leather too compared to all my others, ok I am justifying the purchase by how different it is to the others
> 
> I am now banned from bag buying indefinitely...
> 
> View attachment 5126869


I like how it's not too light that I'd worry about getting dirty. A little warmer, but still neutral enough to wear with summer or fall clothes. Great choice. Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Lola Waldorf

Hi everyone! I'm hoping I could get your advice/opinions. I've been on the search for a beautiful, structured small bag that will feel organized and classic. I really wanted it to be a blue-grey color. I was leaning toward the Celine belt bag, and actually bought and then returned the micro (returned because I felt the quality was just not there for the price, and I was worried about it not wearing well over time). I think I've decided on the mini anitgona. I love its structure, its classic shape, and its petite size but with good storage (I'm just under five feet tall). So now it's come down to color. Do I go for the grey bag of my dreams? If so, do I get it in the sugar/goatskin or the smooth leather? I want it to wear well, and look beautiful a long time, and I live in a place with rain and snow. I do also love the bag in black--it's just such a beautiful, classic bag. I can't decide; get the safe bet of the black (which is still totally beautiful) or go for the grey? And if I go for the grey, should i get the sugar or the smooth leather? Which one will one be more durable in varied weather conditions than the other? Thank you!!


----------



## Jaime

I think you should get the grey you really want. It is still a safe neutral IMO.
I really like the look of the smooth in pictures but I feel the sugar leather wears much better over time. I know in person 2 people with smooth leather antigonas in different sizes, I have sugar leather and my friend has my old sugar medium I sold her a few years back. It still looks new where as the smooth shows the wear and scratches more. Other people's experience may differ but that's what I have witnessed. I was the first to get one out of all of us and always thought smooth leather would not wear as well and now I've seen them in real life I am glad I chose sugar.

I recently bought the black in small as medium was too big for my needs and went with sugar again even though the smooth was $100 cheaper where I bought it.


----------



## Lola Waldorf

Jaime said:


> I think you should get the grey you really want. It is still a safe neutral IMO.
> I really like the look of the smooth in pictures but I feel the sugar leather wears much better over time. I know in person 2 people with smooth leather antigonas in different sizes, I have sugar leather and my friend has my old sugar medium I sold her a few years back. It still looks new where as the smooth shows the wear and scratches more. Other people's experience may differ but that's what I have witnessed. I was the first to get one out of all of us and always thought smooth leather would not wear as well and now I've seen them in real life I am glad I chose sugar.
> 
> I recently bought the black in small as medium was too big for my needs and went with sugar again even though the smooth was $100 cheaper where I bought it.



Thank you for the advice! I do actually love the look of the sugar, and the feel of goatskin in general, but I was worried it might not wear as well if it got rain or snow on it (I would hate for it to get water stains!), where the smooth grey the water might just wipe right off? If I got the black, I would definitely get the sugar. But I should probably go with my original vision and get the medium grey in sugar, or I won't feel satisfied in the end!


----------



## Jaime

I have not had any issues with rain on my small sugar in black or my nano sugar in navy and both have been wet many times.


----------



## Lola Waldorf

Jaime said:


> I have not had any issues with rain on my small sugar in black or my nano sugar in navy and both have been wet many times.



That's very good to hear! I hope the same will be true in the lighter color.... I'll have to report back after a while!


----------



## randr21

Jaime said:


> I think you should get the grey you really want. It is still a safe neutral IMO.
> I really like the look of the smooth in pictures but I feel the sugar leather wears much better over time. I know in person 2 people with smooth leather antigonas in different sizes, I have sugar leather and my friend has my old sugar medium I sold her a few years back. It still looks new where as the smooth shows the wear and scratches more. Other people's experience may differ but that's what I have witnessed. I was the first to get one out of all of us and always thought smooth leather would not wear as well and now I've seen them in real life I am glad I chose sugar.
> 
> I recently bought the black in small as medium was too big for my needs and went with sugar again even though the smooth was $100 cheaper where I bought it.


I also vote for getting the grey bc it's a beautiful dove grey, unless you're referring to the graphite grey. Either way, both are lovely. For lighter colors, I like sugar as the texture brings out "color" more. Black is easier to source, either new or preloved. I have the black in mini, small and med. All different leathers and I couldn't be happier with all of them. So start with what you want and after using it, then decide if another color is in your future.


----------



## Lola Waldorf

Yes, it's a dove grey color, which is what I had really wanted in the first place--a high quality, small dove-colored grey bag. I was going to get it on farfetch and they just call it "grey."  I have a feeling if I really love this bag, the black may be in my future...but the grey has my heart and I always have loved having grey bags, so I think I will just go for it.  
I was going to get this one - does that look like the color you mean? 
TY!


----------



## randr21

Lola Waldorf said:


> Yes, it's a dove grey color, which is what I had really wanted in the first place--a high quality, small dove-colored grey bag. I was going to get it on farfetch and they just call it "grey."  I have a feeling if I really love this bag, the black may be in my future...but the grey has my heart and I always have loved having grey bags, so I think I will just go for it.
> I was going to get this one - does that look like the color you mean?
> TY!


Correction, I have the obsedia in pearl grey and it's very elegant. It softens up the ant's more unisex look if that makes sense. You can tie twillys around handle to protect if you want to keep it pristine.

On Givenchy site, they color shows "grey", but the paragraph description says "pearl grey".





						Mini Antigona bag in grained leather - pearl grey | Givenchy US
					

Shop Mini Antigona bag in grained leather in pearl grey / 100% goatskin leather. Lining: 100% cotton. Metal pieces: 100% zamak. on Givenchy.com and in Givenchy Stores. Enjoy complimentary GIVENCHY wrapping.




					www.givenchy.com


----------



## patrrrysia

Hello. This bag look authentic? serial number bothers me. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaime

It doesn't look authentic to me but there are no aurhenticators on the givenchy forum. That's just comparing to my experience with authentic ones.


----------



## patrrrysia

Thank you very much for your reply. Do you think that only serial number looks bad or something else? These are photos from online seller


----------



## Lola Waldorf

randr21 said:


> Correction, I have the obsedia in pearl grey and it's very elegant. It softens up the ant's more unisex look if that makes sense. You can tie twillys around handle to protect if you want to keep it pristine.
> 
> On Givenchy site, they color shows "grey", but the paragraph description says "pearl grey".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Antigona bag in grained leather - pearl grey | Givenchy US
> 
> 
> Shop Mini Antigona bag in grained leather in pearl grey / 100% goatskin leather. Lining: 100% cotton. Metal pieces: 100% zamak. on Givenchy.com and in Givenchy Stores. Enjoy complimentary GIVENCHY wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.givenchy.com



So somehow your mention of twillys had me discovering an etsy person who makes twillys out of vintage kimonos and I am in *love*  So I will definitely be getting one of those! Funny how buying a new bag sparks other buying desires


----------



## Lola Waldorf

Hmm, why is choosing a bag so difficult sometimes? (I think I make it difficult by overthinking  But I don't really have designer-bag-loving friends who would understand my dilemmas, and my husband is sick of me going on about this so... I'm hoping folks here don't mind and may have some advice! 

I was planning on getting the mini, since I'm under 5' tall, but now I'm starting to think I should really get the small. The small would hold my ipad, and thus could serve as a work bag as well as a purse. I think I'd get a lot more use out of it, tbh. I hate changing bags out from work to weekend/evenings, and was thinking I'd just carry the mini along with my work bag, but maybe I could get the small to serve as both... Unless it will just look too massive on me?

I'm envisioning that the small it could also be a good travel/conference bag. Anyone have thoughts on this? 

And if I got the small rather than the mini, would the grey be too much? Or just that much more prone to getting dirty? I do also love the black in sugar (and found it for $300 less than the grey, and the small really raises the price tag quite a bit from the mini, ouch...) but my original vision that was driving this whole purchasing plan was for a minimalist grey bag...


----------



## Jaime

I am going to make this super hard and say small in black and mini in grey. You will love and use them both for different occasions!


----------



## Lola Waldorf

Jaime said:


> I am going to make this super hard and say small in black and mini in grey. You will love and use them both for different occasions!



Ahah yes this crossed my mind as the ideal combination, but even just getting the small is a bit out of what I was aiming to spend (this is a new price level for me, it's gonna take some getting used to!)

I did also just find the small at a really good price in the oil blue, and I know you shouldn't buy just because of a sale, but it looks like a dark teal which just strikes me as really beautiful and would I think go really nicely with my wardrobe... i wonder if I should get that rather than the black, and then (assuming I do love the antigona overall) later the small in grey? aaand it’s gone, which is okay, because further exploration revealed that it was a much brighter teal than I thought.

I’m going to have to mull over which to get first I guess… maybe get the small in black now, the mini in grey later, or vice versa…


----------



## randr21

Lola Waldorf said:


> So somehow your mention of twillys had me discovering an etsy person who makes twillys out of vintage kimonos and I am in *love*  So I will definitely be getting one of those! Funny how buying a new bag sparks other buying desires


I can't wait to see you new bag all dolled up!


----------



## randr21

Lola Waldorf said:


> Hmm, why is choosing a bag so difficult sometimes? (I think I make it difficult by overthinking  But I don't really have designer-bag-loving friends who would understand my dilemmas, and my husband is sick of me going on about this so... I'm hoping folks here don't mind and may have some advice!
> 
> I was planning on getting the mini, since I'm under 5' tall, but now I'm starting to think I should really get the small. The small would hold my ipad, and thus could serve as a work bag as well as a purse. I think I'd get a lot more use out of it, tbh. I hate changing bags out from work to weekend/evenings, and was thinking I'd just carry the mini along with my work bag, but maybe I could get the small to serve as both... Unless it will just look too massive on me?
> 
> I'm envisioning that the small it could also be a good travel/conference bag. Anyone have thoughts on this?
> 
> And if I got the small rather than the mini, would the grey be too much? Or just that much more prone to getting dirty? I do also love the black in sugar (and found it for $300 less than the grey, and the small really raises the price tag quite a bit from the mini, ouch...) but my original vision that was driving this whole purchasing plan was for a minimalist grey bag...


That's the beauty of tpf, we get each other's obsession for bags et al. 

I love my ant for work, it's a power bag. Simple, elegant and chic. I feel a darker color is more professional looking, but really depends on industry. If yours is more creative, get the small grey. However, the small might be a bit too roomy for weekend, unless you like to carry more stuff than basic+. For that, the mini is better as a casual bag.

Whichever color you get, the smaller the size of the bag, the cuter it will be, so think about the color from that perspective too.


----------



## lvr4shoes

Are there any Antigona Authenticator threads? I’ve been looking into purchasing preloved but I’d like a second opinion.


----------



## Jaime

No, not at the moment. The closed authentication thread recommends using a paid service.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Jaime said:


> The black is small and navy is mini. I had a medium years ago and sold it then regretted it for years so replaces it with small as I just didn't need one that big these days.


I just got the navy croc in medium l. It’s quite large but so luxurious that I’m keeping it. The size matches my tomboy style and it’s not too heavy for me.


----------



## Jaime

Looks great. I personally don't find medium too heavy either just too big for my needs these days. But I always think they look great!


----------



## citybaglady

There’s an Antigona mini on sale at Saks for $925 in the color dark yellow! Such a pretty color!





						Shop Givenchy Mini Antigona Leather Satchel | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Get free shipping and returns on Givenchy Mini Antigona Leather Satchel at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Givenchy Top Handles & Satchels and other new arrivals.



					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

patrrrysia said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. Do you think that only serial number looks bad or something else? These are photos from online seller





Nyc729 said:


> 12AM-3AM CST



id suggest going with an authenticator


----------



## purpledress

...Well I waited months for Black Friday to roll around to get a smooth leather Antigona, but there are no sales on it anywhere  Super disappointing when I saw websites increase the price in the leadup. 

Does anyone know if there are usually any sales for Christmas or New Years?
It just makes no sense to me to pay $1k more for the smooth leather over the pebbled.


----------



## Jaime

I prefer the pebbled over the smooth personally but when I bought my pebbled end of last year they were both the same price and I watched the smooth increase over the year. Not sure why!
Haven't seen any sales on antigona so far not much on sale from givenchy at all yet that I've seen.


----------



## purpledress

Jaime said:


> I prefer the pebbled over the smooth personally but when I bought my pebbled end of last year they were both the same price and I watched the smooth increase over the year. Not sure why!
> Haven't seen any sales on antigona so far not much on sale from givenchy at all yet that I've seen.



Haha! I keep thinking to myself how much easier it would be if I just wanted the pebbled one!! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for more sales to come!!


----------



## mishica22

I was also waiting for some discounts but no luck. I have my eye on the mini black smooth Antigona for a couple of years now and I think I’m finally going to get it. Do you know if the issue with the strap coming off has been fixed? I’ve heard a lot of people complaining about this on the mini, literally people’s bags falling on the floor while wearing them, strap coming off when you put down the bag etc. How common is that? Does it happen often?


----------



## Bereal

mishica22 said:


> I was also waiting for some discounts but no luck. I have my eye on the mini black smooth Antigona for a couple of years now and I think I’m finally going to get it. Do you know if the issue with the strap coming off has been fixed? I’ve heard a lot of people complaining about this on the mini, literally people’s bags falling on the floor while wearing them, strap coming off when you put down the bag etc. How common is that? Does it happen often?



Farfetch has sales in January and usually on Givenchy as well. The strap does come off but my daughter showed me a neat trick. Put a clear tape over the opening. The tape should be thin enough for you to remove and put on the strap but it prevents the strap from slipping off.


----------



## Jaime

I bought a circle link to hold it on that someone posted here. No issues since.


----------



## Shopaholic878

Jaime, I have the small Antigona and have had my strap fall off a few times.  Most annoying!!!  Would you mind posting a picture of the circle link and/or where I can purchase one?  Much appreciated and thanks!


----------



## Jaime

Yeh I got mine from Amazon I can't see the exact listing now but they were like this, same brand:






						Perfeclan 5Pcs Round Snap Hooks Ring Keychain Carabiners Clip Camping Backpacking Tool - Brown 2.5cm : Amazon.com.au: Sports, Fitness & Outdoors
					

Perfeclan 5Pcs Round Snap Hooks Ring Keychain Carabiners Clip Camping Backpacking Tool - Brown 2.5cm : Amazon.com.au: Sports, Fitness & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com.au
				




I got a pack with 6 gold, 6 silver 6 bronze and and 6 gunmetal. Have only used silver and gold so far.
Here it is on one of my bags.


----------



## Shopaholic878

Thanks Jaime.  Crazy that you need to either need to use a circle link or clear tape to fix an obvious design flaw in a $3000 purse!


----------



## Jaime

I know shouldn't have to do it at all. There have been a few different options people have posted over time but this one I didn't mind the look of and matches the metal but, you're right shouldn't have to.


----------



## mishica22

Thank you girls!  
I also find it weird that they didn’t fix this flaw. The bag has been released years ago and it’s basically the only thing people are complaining about and also a major one. But I still love it and I’ll fix it with your help, thanks


----------



## Burberrygal65

I love the antigone - its been on my wishlist forever!
Just ordered mini antigona black mock croc!! Im excited to get it but also now thinking if I should’ve gone with small. I got a good deal on 24S - CAD 1895 + tax!!


----------



## Chaliya

still not bit the bullet, although the Antigone is my absolute dream bag. 
If there only would be a version even a tad smaller than the mini.

I do not care for the XS and nano, as they are not real Antimons to me.

I love love love the antigona so much, but even mini is too big, too bulky, too heavy for my lifestyle


----------



## Burberrygal65

Just got my mini Antigona in mock croc! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Still confused over the size that would work best for me! However, I LOVE the mock croc!
Does anyone have an idea how to adjust the strap length here?? Attaching some pictures of the screws.


----------



## Jaime

With great difficulty!!! I have a mock crock mini and I had to use a flat head screwdriver and basically wedge it between the split which will be one side of the spike and lever it onto the spike. Then I could pull it off. It's difficult and I was worried I'd damage it but it was fine. It was easily smoothed back but I won't be changing it again.


----------



## Burberrygal65

Jaime said:


> With great difficulty!!! I have a mock crock mini and I had to use a flat head screwdriver and basically wedge it between the split which will be one side of the spike and lever it onto the spike. Then I could pull it off. It's difficult and I was worried I'd damage it but it was fine. It was easily smoothed back but I won't be changing it again.


 Thnks! Im going to give it a try tomorrow and see how it goes!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Chaliya said:


> still not bit the bullet, although the Antigone is my absolute dream bag.
> If there only would be a version even a tad smaller than the mini.
> 
> I do not care for the XS and nano, as they are not real Antimons to me.
> 
> I love love love the antigona so much, but even mini is too big, too bulky, too heavy for my lifestyle


I totally understand. 

I bought two small Antigonas early on because I couldn’t resist the style of the bag, even though I knew bulky bags don’t work for me. Eventually, after a couple of years of keeping them to admire but not use, I sold them.

Some bags we’re meant to love from afar, they’re not for us


----------



## Burberrygal65

I got my Antigona mini couple of weeks ago from 24s. Today was the first time i used it and I noticed the leather on the handles seems to have some cracks. Is this normal? Unfortunately, I’ve taken the tags off and can’t return it anymore. I am attaching some pics for reference.
Is this a defect or am I just being paranoid?
Do you think if I took it to the Givenchy store they can do something about it?


----------



## Buttercup118

Burberrygal65 said:


> I got my Antigona mini couple of weeks ago from 24s. Today was the first time i used it and I noticed the leather on the handles seems to have some cracks. Is this normal? Unfortunately, I’ve taken the tags off and can’t return it anymore. I am attaching some pics for reference.
> Is this a defect or am I just being paranoid?
> Do you think if I took it to the Givenchy store they can do something about it?


That's very interesting that this happened. I was just looking at a size Small for SSense... hmm..


----------



## Jaime

I have a mini croc and mine doesn't look like that. Bought quite a few months ago from ssense. No issues so far.


----------



## Tyler_JP

From today... I love pairing a burgundy bag with navy!


----------



## lyxxx035

I have the Small Black Antigona in Smooth Leather on my wishlist but wanted to ask those that own the bag how the silver hardware has held up over the years? I plan on purchasing new but like to look at the bag on Fashionphile to see how it wears and there a lot that shows the silver hardware oxidizing? I’m surprised by the amount of bags listed there that have oxidized from the original silver (I’m referring to newer Antigona’s with the new strap, not the older versions that did come in gold hardware. FP sometimes says it’s silver and sometimes gold but I know the version I’m looking to buy only comes in silver, also the oxidization is pretty apparent it’s not gold hardware lol).


----------



## Jaime

I have 2 antigona and 3 Pandora's with silver hardware and sold another antigona I had for 4 years with silver hardware and never had any issues with it discolouring in any way. I've had 2 of them since 2013.


----------



## randr21

lyxxx035 said:


> I have the Small Black Antigona in Smooth Leather on my wishlist but wanted to ask those that own the bag how the silver hardware has held up over the years? I plan on purchasing new but like to look at the bag on Fashionphile to see how it wears and there a lot that shows the silver hardware oxidizing? I’m surprised by the amount of bags listed there that have oxidized from the original silver (I’m referring to newer Antigona’s with the new strap, not the older versions that did come in gold hardware. FP sometimes says it’s silver and sometimes gold but I know the version I’m looking to buy only comes in silver, also the oxidization is pretty apparent it’s not gold hardware lol).


I have over 20 G bags and none of the hw has any oxidation.


----------



## lyxxx035

randr21 said:


> I have over 20 G bags and none of the hw has any oxidation.





Jaime said:


> I have 2 antigona and 3 Pandora's with silver hardware and sold another antigona I had for 4 years with silver hardware and never had any issues with it discolouring in any way. I've had 2 of them since 2013.


So glad to hear this! That makes me feel a lot better about the hardware. I am just surprised (but I guess not really) at how bad FP is with their descriptions. For example this one says SHW in the description but the photos make it look like it has tarnished to gold.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/givenchy-shiny-lord-calfskin-small-antigona-black-910080


----------



## Chaliya

The price of the mini Antigona just inceased 100€ in Europe


----------



## randr21

lyxxx035 said:


> So glad to hear this! That makes me feel a lot better about the hardware. I am just surprised (but I guess not really) at how bad FP is with their descriptions. For example this one says SHW in the description but the photos make it look like it has tarnished to gold.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/givenchy-shiny-lord-calfskin-small-antigona-black-910080



Speaking only from pre-Mathew Williamson as CD experience, I only recall G ever using silver or light gold hw on their bags. The reason for the latter being that it's probably easier to match, but in pics, under certain lighting, it's not easy to see. To the naked eye however, it's obvious if it's 100% silver or not.  So I agree that FP did not really do a good job at their hw description in this case.


----------



## Etincelle

Hello! Does anyone have the Antigona in two different sizes but same color? Do you find yourself reaching for both? I own a Small in the smooth black leather and I absolutely love it. I’m now looking for a crossbody for when I need to carry a bag all day and for travel but I keep coming back to the smooth black one and I don’t know if it’s completely ridiculous to get it given I won’t be selling my small one. I do love the grey one too but I can’t find it anywhere in the smooth leather which is my favorite.


----------



## randr21

Etincelle said:


> Hello! Does anyone have the Antigona in two different sizes but same color? Do you find yourself reaching for both? I own a Small in the smooth black leather and I absolutely love it. I’m now looking for a crossbody for when I need to carry a bag all day and for travel but I keep coming back to the smooth black one and I don’t know if it’s completely ridiculous to get it given I won’t be selling my small one. I do love the grey one too but I can’t find it anywhere in the smooth leather which is my favorite.


Same color bag but two diff sizes is perfectly ok. Bag size changes up a look. If you love it that much, why not? Nothing more classic for the ant than black smooth leather. The shape is so basic, and not much other design to it so cant really be too dated. As Ive previously posted, Im a fan of multiples, so Im def biased.


----------



## Jaime

I agree I think if you'll use them then it's worth it. I personally don't buy the same bag in the same colour in different sizes but I do buy the same bag same size in different colours. Buy what you like and will use!


----------



## Etincelle

randr21 said:


> Same color bag but two diff sizes is perfectly ok. Bag size changes up a look. If you love it that much, why not? Nothing more classic for the ant than black smooth leather. The shape is so basic, and not much other design to it so cant really be too dated. As Ive previously posted, Im a fan of multiples, so Im def biased.


Thank you! You’re so right, it is a very classic shape so not that big of a risk. I’m also a big fan of multiples but usually I go for for different colors. There’s just something so special about a black Antigona!



Jaime said:


> I agree I think if you'll use them then it's worth it. I personally don't buy the same bag in the same colour in different sizes but I do buy the same bag same size in different colours. Buy what you like and will use!


Thank you! I would definitely use it so I guess it’s not a bad idea. I’m still considering other colors but really wish Givenchy releases more options for the smooth leather


----------



## Moxisox

I love small and tiny bags, so the nano Antigona works perfectly. Love the pop of the color, since the majority of my collection is neutrals.


----------



## randr21

Moxisox said:


> I love small and tiny bags, so the nano Antigona works perfectly. Love the pop of the color, since the majority of my collection is neutrals.
> View attachment 5333406


I love their tomato red, it's so pretty. They do reds exceptionally well.


----------



## Azula

Jaime said:


> I bought a circle link to hold it on that someone posted here. No issues since.


Same here and it works wonders. I was so mad at my first Antigona until I found that hack. I can't believe they haven't found a way to fix it yet, but once I put on that key ring or whatever it is, I never had a problem again. It blends in beautifully too, so no complaints about that.


----------



## middaytune

Hi everyone! Can anyone speak to the durability of the antigona, particularly in box leather? Thank you!


----------



## randr21

middaytune said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone speak to the durability of the antigona, particularly in box leather? Thank you!


Check out this beauty. Should be the most recent post.





						Show Pics of your GIVENCHY in Action!!
					

My first givenchy, the beautiful mini antigona!!  love love love, thanks for letting me share ❤  Love!!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## middaytune

randr21 said:


> Check out this beauty. Should be the most recent post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show Pics of your GIVENCHY in Action!!
> 
> 
> My first givenchy, the beautiful mini antigona!!  love love love, thanks for letting me share ❤  Love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


wow, that is incredible. Thank you.


----------



## purpledress

My time has finally come! Farfetch has a 20% discount on the Antigona which forced my hand! It's a saving of $1k from the inflated Black Friday price! The marketing team did a great job at creating the FOMO.

Anyone looking to get the smooth version - this is the best price I've seen it for in 7 months so may be a good time to get it.


----------



## LovemrsP

purpledress said:


> My time has finally come! Farfetch has a 20% discount on the Antigona which forced my hand! It's a saving of $1k from the inflated Black Friday price! The marketing team did a great job at creating the FOMO.
> 
> Anyone looking to get the smooth version - this is the best price I've seen it for in 7 months so may be a good time to get it.



Yes I saw this too.. is this the cheapest your seen it? I want the small so I can still fit wipe and a nappy? What size did you get?


----------



## purpledress

LovemrsP said:


> Yes I saw this too.. is this the cheapest your seen it? I want the small so I can still fit wipe and a nappy? What size did you get?



I got the small in black smooth leather 
This is the cheapest I've seen it anywhere since I started looking at it about 7 months ago. I patiently waited for Black Friday only to see the prices inflate further and further, and then no discounts offered. The price only changed in the last couple of weeks, and now we have 20% off. Interestingly the grained leather was comparatively much much cheaper a few months ago to the point I tried to convince myself I could be happy with the grained.
And now the grained leather has gone up in price.


----------



## Moxisox

Just got this Mini Ant for a great deal off Fashionphile.


----------



## middaytune

Y'all I ordered my first luxury bag ever--a mini antigona in pink--and it'll arrive at the department store next week so I can see it in person to decide if she comes home or not. So excited


----------



## k5ml3k

middaytune said:


> Y'all I ordered my first luxury bag ever--a mini antigona in pink--and it'll arrive at the department store next week so I can see it in person to decide if she comes home or not. So excited



Congrats!! The Antigona is a great bath ❤️ I’ve had mine for years and it’s  still in great shape.


----------



## Antigone

I think I'm going to get the mini smooth! Waiting for Farfetch discount


----------



## Jaime

Micro antigona with handles!
Can't wait to see more images, colours, etc of this! No top zippier though, magnetic closure instead. Interested to see more about it. 






						Micro Antigona bag in Box leather
					






					www.givenchy.com


----------



## mockey999

Jaime said:


> Micro antigona with handles!
> Can't wait to see more images, colours, etc of this! No top zippier though, magnetic closure instead. Interested to see more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro Antigona bag in Box leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.givenchy.com


Nice! That’s adorable. 

Also, how did i not know about the XS antigona?? They are adorable and are on sale right now. Gonna go crazy!!
Does anyone have the XS and can give a quick review?


----------



## Antigone

Antigone said:


> I think I'm going to get the mini smooth! Waiting for Farfetch discount



I pulled the trigger on the mini Antigona from Matches Fashion. I was monitoring it for weeks then suddenly there was only one left so I pounced on it.  Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Antigone

I can't believe I just realised that the Antigona is the perfect bag for me.


----------



## Antigone

I received my mini Antigona from Matches Fashion and it's amazing. But they did not include the dustbag. 

I got it for around $1240 (US) because they had the old price and I used a new user coupon 15% off.

Do I keep this? There's none left on the website. Suggestions?


----------



## Jaime

I'd ask them for it. I have bought from them many times and never once not received the dusg bag. Seems unusual not to send it.


----------



## Antigone

Jaime said:


> I'd ask them for it. I have bought from them many times and never once not received the dusg bag. Seems unusual not to send it.



Will do. Yeah, strange. I didn't even notice it when it arrived. I just noticed because I was watching a review of the heather gray grained and the vlogger pulled the bag out of the dustbag!


----------



## Jaime

It's not inside it?
I just purchased a bag in their sale and came with one. I have had them pushed inside the bag before.


----------



## Antigone

It came in like a styro material wrapper? Can't describe it but like the ones that are used to wrap laptops etc.


----------



## mockey999

If anyone has been debating the XS antigona which is on sale right now get it!!!  This is my third antigona. I have the small, bought and sold the mini, and now the XS. I really think the XS is the perfect every day bag. It is not that small!!  Fits a full size wallet!! Sits nice on the body crossbody. And I love that you can swap out the strap for the underarm look that is so trendy now.


----------



## bella601




----------



## randr21

bella601 said:


> View attachment 5603576


you wouldn't think such a structured, office ready bag, in black no less, can work with a casual outfit, but you are definitely pulling it off! to naysayers, you make the bag work for you, not the other way around.


----------



## Cali2HI

Goatskin Antigona in Fig Pink. Pics with flash and no flash. It’s really hard to capture the true color of this bag.


----------



## sophiegray

Loving my Antigona. It is in box leather, size small. ❤️


----------



## randr21

sophiegray said:


> Loving my Antigona. It is in box leather, size small. ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5610791


such a classic. I love mine and don't ever plan on parting with it.


----------



## Love4MK

I have the small in Oxblood and currently have the navy in my cart.  I think this may be a buy it now situation!


----------



## purpledress

sophiegray said:


> Loving my Antigona. It is in box leather, size small. ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5610791



I have this exact one too. I can't get enough of it!! What sort of occasions do you use yours?


----------



## sophiegray

purpledress said:


> I have this exact one too. I can't get enough of it!! What sort of occasions do you use yours?


Doctors visit, shopping… as long as it matches my outfit of the day


----------



## IntheOcean

hairoxxfr said:


> Hello excuse me i would like tu your advice if this bag is a real or fake?
> 
> https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/2093814732-givenchy-antigona-bag-medium


Hi. There's no one authenticating Givenchy here, unfortunately. Your best bet would be to use a paid authenticating service. But make sure you look up reviews on Google and here on the forums to make sure the authenticator really knows the brand. I personally can only recommend Authenticate4U, but I'm not sure they do Givenchy.


----------



## gemelli13

Love4MK said:


> I have the small in Oxblood and currently have the navy in my cart.  I think this may be a buy it now situation!


I almost purchased this the other day but I am so worried about it being scratched easily.  Do you use your very often??


----------



## Love4MK

gemelli13 said:


> I almost purchased this the other day but I am so worried about it being scratched easily.  Do you use your very often??


I'm not one to really baby my bags.  The Oxblood one I use constantly in the fall/winter and the leather is peeling in some spots, but it doesn't bother me.  To be honest, I have a decent collection of bags of all designers, but the Antigona is my absolute FAVORITE bag I own which is why I didn't hesitate to buy another!


----------



## tulipfield

Love4MK said:


> I'm not one to really baby my bags.  The Oxblood one I use constantly in the fall/winter and the leather is peeling in some spots, but it doesn't bother me.  To be honest, I have a decent collection of bags of all designers, but the Antigona is my absolute FAVORITE bag I own which is why I didn't hesitate to buy another!



Is your oxblood in box leather or grained  leather?


----------



## Love4MK

tulipfield said:


> Is your oxblood in box leather or grained  leather?


Grained leather!


----------



## tulipfield

Love4MK said:


> Grained leather!


Thank you!  About to pick it up in box myself.


----------



## Love4MK

tulipfield said:


> Thank you!  About to pick it up in box myself.


Ohhhh!  Are you getting the same one?  The oxblood?


----------



## tulipfield

Love4MK said:


> Ohhhh!  Are you getting the same one?  The oxblood?


Yes the oxblood in box calfskin.  I’ve been waiting a long time for a color I liked!


----------



## Love4MK

tulipfield said:


> Yes the oxblood in box calfskin.  I’ve been waiting a long time for a color I liked!


I do a tremendous amount of research on a bag before I buy it and the Antigona was the one that took me the longest to pick the color!  It wasn't until my sister showed me the Oxblood and I fell head over heels and knew she was the one.  You'll have to take pictures of it when you receive it!


----------



## EvaH

Love4MK said:


> Grained leather!


How long have you had it? I am a bit worried if the leather is peeling with normal use... I have wanted this bag for 5+ years waiting for the right discount. Finally got a good one on it but it's the small and not the medium (I just couldn't decide between the 2 sizes - medium looks better on me but small is more practical) in black grained leather but I don't want it to peel !!! 

Also for those who have the medium, does it fit in the seat under you in planes? I initially wanted it as a travel bag to give some rest to my Longchamp... So needed to fit laptop, scarf, toiletries bag etc and I know the small definitely won't fit a laptop but will fit the rest! 

Thank you!


----------



## Jaime

Have to say small is way more practical. I sold my medium, it was huge (and I'm tall) just don't carry enough. Replaced it with a small and mini they're both perfect sizes.

I had my medium in black grained leather for about 5 years and used it a lot, no peeling or wear visible. Have had the small grained black for 2 years no issues as well.


----------



## EvaH

Thank you so much. I got the small for £1k only between exchange rates & discount code so already super super grateful as I know the usual retailers will increase prices for in the upcoming sale season. I think I am going to wait until it arrives but you definitely re-assured me Jaime, thank you !


----------



## Love4MK

EvaH said:


> How long have you had it? I am a bit worried if the leather is peeling with normal use... I have wanted this bag for 5+ years waiting for the right discount. Finally got a good one on it but it's the small and not the medium (I just couldn't decide between the 2 sizes - medium looks better on me but small is more practical) in black grained leather but I don't want it to peel !!!
> 
> Also for those who have the medium, does it fit in the seat under you in planes? I initially wanted it as a travel bag to give some rest to my Longchamp... So needed to fit laptop, scarf, toiletries bag etc and I know the small definitely won't fit a laptop but will fit the rest!
> 
> Thank you!


I have had mine for maybe five years now?  The leather is peeling along the top edge on the back and part of the bottom (I'll try to remember to take pictures this weekend.  I am at work right now.).  I'm also not one to be bothered by the peeling since I don't baby my bags.  I like when they get a little beaten up because it means I wear and use them with love, lol.


----------



## EvaH

I received my small! It fits everything I need but when I carry it handheld, it feels so small/not the right proportion for me. I am going to try the medium again to compare. It didn't look quite right.... I also haven't figured out how to put the straps in so I could use it crossbody. That being said, the back is gorgeous, so so practical and I got it for a steal!


----------



## randr21

EvaH said:


> I received my small! It fits everything I need but when I carry it handheld, it feels so small/not the right proportion for me. I am going to try the medium again to compare. It didn't look quite right.... I also haven't figured out how to put the straps in so I could use it crossbody. That being said, the back is gorgeous, so so practical and I got it for a steal!


Ever since the tiny bag trend, the med ant has not gotten much love imo. i for one think it's the most grand of all ant sizes. it's more statement and has more "presence", esp carried by the handle when walking into a room. i always got compliments going to the office carrying mine that way...and i'm not even that tall.  proportion is important when choosing a bag size. i'm glad you'll be trying the med.


----------



## EvaH

I went to try the medium and it's a no brainer. I returned the small and got the medium and I am super happy I did. I just can't do "small" bags except when it's to be on the go/going day to night (I only have 2 cross3 and 2 Fendi WOC as "small" bags), everything else I own need to be a certain size otherwise it just doesn't work.

I will save myself the headache when getting the Belt bag. Everyone said the micro hold it shape better and was more practical but again on me, it just doesn't work so mini it will be!


----------



## randr21

EvaH said:


> I went to try the medium and it's a no brainer. I returned the small and got the medium and I am super happy I did. I just can't do "small" bags except when it's to be on the go/going day to night (I only have 2 cross3 and 2 Fendi WOC as "small" bags), everything else I own need to be a certain size otherwise it just doesn't work.
> 
> I will save myself the headache when getting the Belt bag. Everyone said the micro hold it shape better and was more practical but again on me, it just doesn't work so mini it will be!


glad to hear the med worked out. i do want to say that belt bags are my saving grace during crazy times in nyc so i recommend trying other designers out bc it's such a practical style. doesn't have to be luxury. on subways, i'm usually wearing my men's fabric belt bag and i love that i can wear it multiple ways.


----------



## quackedup

Does anyone have the Antigona and/or the Antigona lock?
i'd love to hear experiences with the Antigona lock - the main differences are the magnetic closure (lack of zip) and the shorter top handles on the Antigona lock. How does it compare to the Antigona?


----------



## EvaH

randr21 said:


> glad to hear the med worked out. i do want to say that belt bags are my saving grace during crazy times in nyc so i recommend trying other designers out bc it's such a practical style. doesn't have to be luxury. on subways, i'm usually wearing my men's fabric belt bag and i love that i can wear it multiple ways.


I had return regret (is that a thing?) and in the end went back for the small. I got lucky I got it even cheaper than the 1st time (30% off on MF instead of the initially 25% off).

I have resigned myself to the fact that I will own 2 Antigona: the small is super practical & lighter for day to day while still fitting tons (full size bottle of water, my tablet etc) and the medium for work & travel at a later stage (and looks better on le but can't see myself using it super regularly. Thinking of using it in rotation with my Longchamp le pliage néo)

Ooh I meant the Celine Belt bag. A typical belt bag does not hold enough for me unfortunately  

No experience with the lock unfortunately and I never saw it IRL!


----------



## randr21

EvaH said:


> I had return regret (is that a thing?) and in the end went back for the small. I got lucky I got it even cheaper than the 1st time (30% off on MF instead of the initially 25% off).
> 
> I have resigned myself to the fact that I will own 2 Antigona: the small is super practical & lighter for day to day while still fitting tons (full size bottle of water, my tablet etc) and the medium for work & travel at a later stage (and looks better on le but can't see myself using it super regularly. Thinking of using it in rotation with my Longchamp le pliage néo)
> 
> Ooh I meant the Celine Belt bag. A typical belt bag does not hold enough for me unfortunately
> 
> No experience with the lock unfortunately and I never saw it IRL!


ah ok, the celine belt is very nice looking indeed. altho i've read that the design for the opening is less to be desired, but depends on how you use it.

as for liking multiples, rejoice in finding what looks good and works for you in diff sizes! i have the mini, small and med ant so be happy you only have 2 . there are bags that i own singles of that i never grab for and there are bags like the ant multiples that i do, depending on what occasion and need. bonus that they all look good and suit my style, but still look different.

the med ant as a travel bag is tres chic. longchamp is de rigueur and very practical, but the ant is on another level imo.


----------



## Prime

lee_dya said:


> My beautiful givenchy antigona in pearl grey colour! (Pic from my ig)
> 
> View attachment 4038857


Hi, how are you enjoying your Antigona since posting this? It's the mini size, correct? 
I've been eyeing the same mini in Pearl Grey for a while now. It seems like the perfect neutral shade for me, but not sure how durable it is with denim or dark clothing, which makes a major part of my wardrobe. Have you experienced any color transfer from jeans or anything?


----------

